# Liam's pursuit of massiveness



## liam0810

Seeing as though every man and his dog seems to of started up a journal recently, I thought I would as well. This journal will be for the next 6 months and i will update it a couple of times a week at least.

The first 8 weeks is going to be the last of my bulking phase and then for 16 weeks after I will be trying to reduce my bodyfat to single digits whilst maintaining as much muscle as possible.

At the moment I am 198pounds first thing in the morning and around 15-16% bodyfat. My macros for the day are usually around 400g protein, 400g carbs and 100g fats, circa 4000 cals. I have taken AAS over the past few years but feel like only the last course which I finished 13 weeks ago counted as the rest I just wasted and didn't really know what I was doing.

My goals are to hit 215pounds in the next 8 weeks before dropping to around 190 pounds and single digit bodyfat.

For the next 8 weeks gear will be as follows:

· 1-4 - 5iu's insulin twice daily for the first week. If I feel ok I will be upping it to 9ius twice a day. This will be taken on training days

· 1-4 - 5iu's GH 5 times a week

· 1-4 - 250mg DNP once a day

· 1-4 - 75mcg T3 once a day

· 2-6 - T Bullets

· 2-8 - 3ml prop

· 3-8 - 1000ius HCG

· 9-12 - clomid & Nolva

This is my first time using insulin, but after reading up for the past 8 weeks on it and speaking Pscarb, Ausbuilt and quite a few, I'm thinking I have got the right info to run it properly and get some decent benefits. Regarding the GH i would like to run it at a higher dose but money is a big factor.

Diet is basically the same for 6 days of the week and Saturday I am a little more relaxed. Over Xmas I drank and ate too much so am off the beer for the next few weeks and back to eating clean. Most of my meals apart from breakfast and PWO usually consist of 200g/200g lean mince / 200g white fish with either basmati rice, oatcakes or soya and linseed bread.

A rough example of a day would be:

7.30: 5iu's slin, 50g dextrose, 50g whey

8.30am: 50g whey, 50g oats

11.00: 200g chicken/mince, 60g basmati (uncooked weight)

1.30: 200g chicken/mince, 60g basmati (uncooked weight)

4.00: 100g mince, 6 oatcakes

5.30 - 7.00 - training

PWO: 5ius slin, 50g dextrose, 50g whey

8.00: 50g whey, 50g oats

9.00: 200g chicken/mince, 60g basmati / 4 slices of soya and linseed bread

10.00: Casein shake

To get my fats I usually throw in some EVOO with some of my meals or might snack on a pack of almonds.

Training is 4 times a week:

Monday - chest/triceps

Tuesday - Legs

Thursday - back/biceps

Friday - shoulders

I will be doing cardio 3 times a week after weights and just 20mins. Once I start cutting this will be upped to 5 times a week with morning cardio as well.

Rep range is between 8-12 and to failure. If i fail on below 8 i will drop the weight and get out a few more reps.

Sorry for the long post but hopefully a few of you might be interested and will take the time to either give me advice, take the p1ss or slag me off!


----------



## liam0810

First day of the journal and I'm itching to start my course. Can't wait for Monday and even more strange I can't wait to start cutting in 8 weeks!

I've got a few niggling injuries at the moment, I've got a weak lower back so I struggle with dead lifts, therefore I've been doing rack deads just to ease back into them. Also I've had sore knees for the past 3 or 4 months and had some physio on them which is helping. Main thing is that he said its nothing serious but I just need to keep heat on them and stretching everyday.

Tonight's training is back and 20mins cardio. Looking forward to it after having yesterday off


----------



## Jay.32

All the best with this fella..

Take it easy with your back! I have a lower back problem, and a few times during cycle ive pushed myself to the limit and put my back out!! having to stop training to recover... totaly fckin my cycle up..


----------



## GoHeavy

Come on en son, i can throw some abuse your way no!! LOL...

Whats ur protocol for the T3 and DNP mate, am/pm etc?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with this fella..
> 
> Take it easy with your back! I have a lower back problem, and a few times during cycle ive pushed myself to the limit and put my back out!! having to stop training to recover... totaly fckin my cycle up..


Cheers pal. my lower back went about a year ago and it goes sometimes at the simplest thing. It went a couple months ago when i was carrying a bag of plaster upstairs at home. Deadlifts for a while are off limits until i'm confident that its strenghtened enough. The physio give me some decent exercises to strengthen my core which should help not only my back but also improve my squats.

Is your back sorted now or you still having problems?


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Come on en son, i can throw some abuse your way no!! LOL...
> 
> Whats ur protocol for the T3 and DNP mate, am/pm etc?


Ha ha thanks mate!

Protocol is to run them both for 4 weeks every day. I'm taking the T3 first thing in the morning and taking the DNP at about 5pm so that hopefully by morning I'm not too sweaty for work. Only running DNP at 250mg as I'm not after too much of a fat loss, just to hlep keep it off with the insulin.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. my lower back went about a year ago and it goes sometimes at the simplest thing. It went a couple months ago when i was carrying a bag of plaster upstairs at home. Deadlifts for a while are off limits until i'm confident that its strenghtened enough. The physio give me some decent exercises to strengthen my core which should help not only my back but also improve my squats.
> 
> Is your back sorted now or you still having problems?[/quote
> 
> I have the same problem, Mine went about 5 years ago! and the same as you, just an awkward movement with out lifting anything can put it out.
> 
> I got private healthcare with my job, so had physio, stretches and exersises. Sometimes when it goes I cant even stand up for a few hours, and takes about a week to recover. It hasnt been to bad lately thank fck..


----------



## liam0810

I've got private health care actually so if it gets any worse think I'll get it sorted privately.


----------



## liam0810

Gym was pretty decent tonight. It was back and biceps and was:

Dorian rows 2 warm ups, 100 x 10, 110 x 9, 120 x 8

Seated row stack x 11, stack + 10kg x 8, stack + 10kg x 5 with 3 forced reps

Wide grip lat pulldown 85 x 8, 85 x 8, 75 x 8

Close grip pulldown 60 x 10, 65 x 8

Pullover hammer 140 x 10, 140 x 8

Seated bicep cable curls 25 x 10 30 x 8 30 x 6 & dropsets

Barbell curl (super slow negative) 30 x 10, 30 x 10

Was supposed to do 20mins cardio but had to get home and see to the dog and then go do my weekly shop.

Meals have been same as usual

Meal 1: 50g whey & 100g oats

Meal 2: 200g mince, 60g basmati

Meal 3: same as 2

Meal 4: 50g whey with 8 oatcakes

PWO: 50g whey with 70g dextrose

Meal 6: 200g mince with 5 slices burgen bread

Meal 7: 60g almonds

Just had a nice argument with the missus so am sulking in the kitchen making my food for tomorrow. Going to have to make up soon though because just realised that I need her to cut my hair tonight!


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Gym was pretty decent tonight. It was back and biceps and was:
> 
> Dorian rows 2 warm ups, 100 x 10, 110 x 9, 120 x 8
> 
> Seated row stack x 11, stack + 10kg x 8, stack + 10kg x 5 with 3 forced reps
> 
> Wide grip lat pulldown 85 x 8, 85 x 8, 75 x 8
> 
> Close grip pulldown 60 x 10, 65 x 8
> 
> Pullover hammer 140 x 10, 140 x 8
> 
> Seated bicep cable curls 25 x 10 30 x 8 30 x 6 & dropsets
> 
> Barbell curl (super slow negative) 30 x 10, 30 x 10
> 
> Was supposed to do 20mins cardio but had to get home and see to the dog and then go do my weekly shop.
> 
> Meals have been same as usual
> 
> Meal 1: 50g whey & 100g oats
> 
> Meal 2: 200g mince, 60g basmati
> 
> Meal 3: same as 2
> 
> Meal 4: 50g whey with 8 oatcakes
> 
> PWO: 50g whey with 70g dextrose
> 
> Meal 6: 200g mince with 5 slices burgen bread
> 
> Meal 7: 60g almonds
> 
> Just had a nice argument with the missus so am sulking in the kitchen making my food for tomorrow. Going to have to make up soon though because just realised that I need her to cut my hair tonight!


Wow, wow, wow, ur place is in th gym mate. Not the kitchen LOL.

Im the same though, id starv waiting for HER to make my meals.

Nice session son... keep it up.


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Wow, wow, wow, ur place is in th gym mate. Not the kitchen LOL.
> 
> Im the same though, id starv waiting for HER to make my meals.
> 
> Nice session son... keep it up.


Mate she can't cook to save her life so I do all the cooking. I actually don't mind because then I at least know whats going into my meals.

I've still got DOMS in my legs from Tuesday's session which I always think is a good sign of a good workout. It's also good as well as my legs are my weakest body part seeing as though I neglected them for so long and only started training them a year ago. We did lunges after hacks and leg presses and think thats what ruined our legs. Lunges are the future!

Out tonight for my dads 60th for a curry and then at my nephews 4th birthday party at Krispy Kremes tomorrow morning. Suppose it would be rude not to have a couple of doughnuts.

3 days till i start my course and can't bloody wait!


----------



## MURPHYZ

subbed m8 , good luck


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> subbed m8 , good luck


Cheers pal. Any input good or bad is appreciated


----------



## GoHeavy

Orite mate... Are you starting to pin on Monday?

Also, do u have any thoughts on prop, sub-q?

Just read a thread no bout sust, sub-q and wondered what u and others thought?


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Orite mate... Are you starting to pin on Monday?
> 
> Also, do u have any thoughts on prop, sub-q?
> 
> Just read a thread no bout sust, sub-q and wondered what u and others thought?


Never heard of doing it sub-q before. Think you would have more chance of being left with bumps though as its not direct in the muscle. Just pin it as normal and stop being a p*ssy!

I start the growth and slin on monday, then two weeks late start 3ml of prop and T bullets for 4-6 weeks


----------



## liam0810

Just out of the gym and decent session on shoulders if not a little rushed.

Iso lat seated raises 20 x 10, 30 x 8, 30 x 5 with 3 forced

Arnold presses 20kg x 10, 30 x 8, 30 x 6 dropsets to 15 & 6

Seated dead presses 60 x 10, 70 x 8 65 x 10

Shrugs 120 x 10, 160 x 10, 200 x 8

Bent over lat raises 15 x 10, 20 x 10

Just finished now and getting ready to go for a ruby with my dad. Gonna be good and eat as healthy as possible.

Feeling good at the moment and knees and back aren't giving me any bother.


----------



## Milky

Just clocked this mate, good luck...

If you ever fancy a session give us a shout...


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Just clocked this mate, good luck...
> 
> If you ever fancy a session give us a shout...


Cheers pal. Might take you up on that. Is it Heywood you train?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. Might take you up on that. Is it Heywood you train?


Sure is mate, training with Dave ATM and loving it, Flinty and Rob are paying a visit tomorow as well.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Sure is mate, training with Dave ATM and loving it, Flinty and Rob are paying a visit tomorow as well.


I only train about 15mins away in Little Hulton and I've got a site in Bury town centre starting up next week that I'm running. What time do you usually train at?


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Never heard of doing it sub-q before. Think you would have more chance of being left with bumps though as its not direct in the muscle. Just pin it as normal and stop being a p*ssy!
> 
> I start the growth and slin on monday, then two weeks late start 3ml of prop and T bullets for 4-6 weeks


lol... i just tripped accross a thread that had a lad injecting sust sub-q and had massive sores over his bod. Ive never heard of it and the pip is fine now so not bothered.. LOL... Pussy!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> lol... i just tripped accross a thread that had a lad injecting sust sub-q and had massive sores over his bod. Ive never heard of it and the pip is fine now so not bothered.. LOL... Pussy!


I never really mind the pip and always am a bit suspect when I don't get one as I think the gear is fake! So pip is good IMO.

Just been my nephews party and it was hell. About 30 4 year olds running round screaming and not one milf worth a nailing!


----------



## Milky

Usually about half 6 ish mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Usually about half 6 ish mate.


I'll come in a few weeks mate if that's ok. Let me get into my cycle so I don't look weak as p1ss compared to you and Dave


----------



## liam0810

Weekend has been nice and relaxed and diets been ok. Only treats we're the 3 doughnuts I had at Krispy Kremes yesterday morning.

Just having 250g mince and 300g roasties. Gonna have white fish and basmati later and finish with a shake and some almonds before bed.

Sorted out meals tomorrow and my shake is already ready to have straight after my shot of insulin. Might start my prop and t bullets next week as well instead of waiting 2 weeks


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Weekend has been nice and relaxed and diets been ok. Only treats we're the 3 doughnuts I had at Krispy Kremes yesterday morning.
> 
> Just having 250g mince and 300g roasties. Gonna have white fish and basmati later and finish with a shake and some almonds before bed.
> 
> Sorted out meals tomorrow and my shake is already ready to have straight after my shot of insulin. Might start my prop and t bullets next week as well instead of waiting 2 weeks


YEAH BABY!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> YEAH BABY!


You think I should get on the prop and t bullets tomorrow then?


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> You think I should get on the prop and t bullets tomorrow then?


Fking rite i do pal. Ur a good 12 weeks from ur last pct, that went well n its all fast acting kit ur using.. Ur gona hit this hard pall.. Get it done!!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Fking rite i do pal. Ur a good 12 weeks from ur last pct, that went well n its all fast acting kit ur using.. Ur gona hit this hard pall.. Get it done!!


I think you're right! Looks like I'll crack on tomorrow. You're a good drug pusher!!


----------



## GoHeavy

Shhh dont say that... Waaaaa... Life m soul of a house party mate!!!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Shhh dont say that... Waaaaa... Life m soul of a house party mate!!!


Ha ha course you are mate. Your a junior Pablo Escobar!


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha course you are mate. Your a junior Pablo Escobar!


Comprendai!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update. Pinned my first 5ius of slin this morning at 7.30am and am not dead or in a coma so thats good. Also done 2.5ius of GH and will be doing the same an hour after I do my other 5ius of slin after training.

Have started the T bullets as well and am starting the prop tonight as well. The prop I got is off a source who's mate has made it home brew. I'm a little skeptical about it but a few lads I know have tried it so we'll see.

Cheat and triceps tonight and looking forward to it


----------



## liam0810

Oh and I'll also be starting DNP at 250mg a day today as well


----------



## GoHeavy

Junkie. Love it


----------



## liam0810

I'm a dirty junkie! Took my DNP and am looking forward to see what it does over the next few days.

Also, thought I'd post a few photos of where I was last year after I cut and after I finished my last course

The first two were 4 weeks before I finished cutting last year, the last two were just near the end of my last course which I finished 13/14 weeks ago.

Unfortunately Ive put a bit of timber on then! Will get a few pics tonight and then 4 weeks at end of my insulin and GH and then again 4 weeks after when I start to cut.


----------



## liam0810

Good session at gym tonight. Felt really pumped and had a few comments that I look live I've filled out. I can't see it being the insulin or t bullets yet as its my first day on them.

Session looked like this:

Decline bench press

2 warm ups

140 x 6

130 x 8

130 x 6 with 2 negatives

Incline dumbell press

45 x 8

45 x 8

40 x 10

Flat db flyes

20 x 15

25 x 10

25 x 8

Cable crossover ss push ups

6 plates x 12 ss 10

6 plates x 10 ss 10

Skullcrushers

50 x 8

50 x 6

CGBP

70 x 8

70 x 8

70 x 6


----------



## liam0810

Here's the home brew stuff I've got. Hope it's decent


----------



## MURPHYZ

m8 ur back has a made a huge change in those pics, much wider. good job m8 keep it up


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> m8 ur back has a made a huge change in those pics, much wider. good job m8 keep it up


Cheers pal. My back and shoulders grow well, it's just my chest and arms that lag. I'm hoping I'll bring them up to par over the next year. Main things that need improving are legs. I've added around 3 inches to them in the past 6 months but are still small.


----------



## Jay.32

Great shape to build on mate... keep it clean


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Great shape to build on mate... keep it clean


Cheers pal

After my next cut, I'm going to keep it clean. I've put on too much fat for my liking this time around so if i can stay between 10-12% all year round i'd be happy.


----------



## liam0810

Gym finished and it was a killer. Legs are killing. Also think DNP has kicked in a little as was sweating more than normal and feel hot now.

Training was:

Hacks

2 warm ups

140 x 10

160 x 10

180 x 8

100 x 20

Partials hacks with legs together

140 x 10

160 x 10

120 x 12

Lunges with 20kg kettles

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10 collapsed after this and nearly threw up

Lying leg curls

35 x 10

45 x 10

55 x 8

60 x 6

Standing calf raises ss donkey calves and standing BW raises

60 x 10 / 120 x 10 / BW x 10 repeated 3 times

Just home now and feel ill. Legs are like jelly so might light some candles, put on a bit of Marvin Gaye and have a relaxing bath!


----------



## Milky

Looking good mate, wish l was half as lean !


----------



## GoHeavy

Keep it going son, i had a rest today as been in a long meeting with work! Early morning cardio at 530am tomorrow now!!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Looking good mate, wish l was half as lean !


Not as lean as I am on those photos at the moment, but come June I'll be bigger and leaner (hopefully!!!)


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Keep it going son, i had a rest today as been in a long meeting with work! Early morning cardio at 530am tomorrow now!!


F*ck that! No chance I'd be getting up at 5.30 when it's pitch black. I could get attacked ha! I'll be starting morning cardio in April.


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and chest and legs are in bits! Day off the gym today so can go home and relax.

I seem to be coping fine with the insulin at 5ius twice a day so going to up it from next week to 10ius twice a day. Will still be aiming for 400g of carbs a day so will tailor the carbs in my other meals to take into account the extra 100g of dextrose i'll be having with the 2 shakes after my shots.

DNP seems to be kicking in as am constantly hot. Going to run this for at least 4 weeks at 250mg a day


----------



## MURPHYZ

good stuff, all seems to going well for ya m8.


----------



## liam0810

It's going alright mate apart from tonight was a sh1te session. I'm not the strongest on back tonight was a joke. My lifts were down on everything and just seemed to get knackered straight away.

Session looked like this:

Pull ups wide grip

BW X 10

BW x 10

Pull ups neutral

BW X 10

BW X 10

Pull ups u underhand

BW X 10

BW X 8

Seated pullovers

120 x 10

145 x 8

145 x 7

Behind neck pull downs

15 plates x 8

16 plates x 6 with 3 negatives

Seated rows

Stack x 6

90kg x 10

97.5kg x 8

Bent over rows

100kg x 6

80kg x 10

80kg x 6

Hoping it's just a one off. Got to the point where I just wanted to leave the gym so going to do biceps tomorrow with back.

Either the prop or t bullets are starting to kick in as sex drive is picking up. Hopefully strength will start increasing next week when gear should well and truly be working and insulin has been increased


----------



## GoHeavy

Im down in the dumps to pal!! But i finally gerting back ache so i must be doin sumin right!!

U think the dnp kicking in?!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Im down in the dumps to pal!! But i finally gerting back ache so i must be doin sumin right!!
> 
> U think the dnp kicking in?!


Yeah think it might be the DNP as I'm boiling all the time. Going to stick to it and hopefully tonight was a one off.

My lower back started hurting a little again tonight left off the rack deads


----------



## GoHeavy

Yeah is there anything u can take to help u along with the dnp sides then?


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Yeah is there anything u can take to help u along with the dnp sides then?


For the DNP sides in taking deodorant and standing outside in ye cold! Yesterday I was a sweaty mess all day! Not taking it today as I'm having a few vodkas tonight and know that it's clever drinking on it as it dehydrates you. I know it will be still in my system but hopefully not too bad.

No training today, I'm taking my nephew to his first football training session today so hopefully there's some sexy soccer mums to perv on! Diet will be quite relaxed today and as long as I hit 350g protein I'll be relatively happy.

Weighed myself yesterday and after first week of my course I've put on 2.5 pounds, hoping it will start to pile on from next week.

Anyway have a good weekend!


----------



## liam0810

Just got home from going to a few pubs and done well to abstain from going manchester and getting obliterated! Even had a mate offering to pay for my night if I went. To tell the truth in going off booze as feel feel like spending the 100quid plus on a night out is a waste. Plus the next day my diet goes to sh1t.

Also went in my local and there was 17 police, 6 vans and a drugs dog. I got pulled out of the pub and searched but didn't have anything on me as dont touch class A's. I was thinking that maybe the dog could smell all the gear in me! Wasn't really bothered about being stopped and searched but think 17 coppers is a bit OTT and a complete waste of tax payers money.

Looking forward to upping my insulin and contemplating adding tren into my cycle, I just don't like the acne when I come off


----------



## liam0810

Got DOMS in my chest and tris this morning from a decent session last night.

Session was as follows:

Incline DB press

50 x 10

57.5 x 7

50 x 10

Flat BB press

110 x 8

110 x 8

110 x 8

Incline flyes

22.5 x 15

22.5 x 15

22.5 x 12

Seated chest press ss press up

17 plates x 12 ss BW x 15

18 plates x 10 ss BW x 15

Close grip bench deads

70 x 6

60 x 8

60 x 10

Seated tricep pushdowns

120 x 12

160 x 10

140 x 10

I've upped my insulin and not had a problem. Will see how today goes and might up it to 15ius twice a day from Thursday


----------



## liam0810

Quick update

Had yesterday off and legs are still sore from Tuesday. The lunges to finish quads off are killers and only managed 2 sets instead of 3. Felt like I was going to have a heart attack.

Weight is still the same and feel no ill effects from upping the insulin to 10ius twice a day. Going to up it to 15ius starting from PWO today.

Been on the prop a week and half and feel f*ck all from it so think its sh1te stuff. Gonna stick with the pro Chem but change to 400mg of t400 a week for the next 6.

Looking on dropping the dose to 200mg a week on a cruise after that for about 12 weeks. On a cruise do I need to run HCG and an AI? Also I'll be running Winnie for 5-6 weeks at some point when cutting, would 200mg be enough to take with it? Also what is the longest I should run a cruise for?

Tonight is back and biceps. Am hoping the next 3 weeks I see a big weight increase with the GH and insulin.

The DNP is well and truly working as I'm constantly sweating. Last night my missus was freezing in bed yet I was sleeping starkers with no clothes on and sweating my back out!


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Quick update
> 
> Had yesterday off and legs are still sore from Tuesday. The lunges to finish quads off are killers and only managed 2 sets instead of 3. Felt like I was going to have a heart attack.
> 
> Weight is still the same and feel no ill effects from upping the insulin to 10ius twice a day. Going to up it to 15ius starting from PWO today.
> 
> Been on the prop a week and half and feel f*ck all from it so think its sh1te stuff. Gonna stick with the pro Chem but change to 400mg of t400 a week for the next 6.
> 
> Looking on dropping the dose to 200mg a week on a cruise after that for about 12 weeks. On a cruise do I need to run HCG and an AI? Also I'll be running Winnie for 5-6 weeks at some point when cutting, would 200mg be enough to take with it? Also what is the longest I should run a cruise for?
> 
> Tonight is back and biceps. Am hoping the next 3 weeks I see a big weight increase with the GH and insulin.
> 
> The DNP is well and truly working as I'm constantly sweating. Last night my missus was freezing in bed yet I was sleeping starkers with no clothes on and sweating my back out!


Why dont u try and cruise on 1 ml every ten days mate..... 400mg ever 10-14 days would be ample.....but ive never cruised.........i would remain on adex though me 1 tab a week, just for prevention?????? HCG maybe 2500 iu every 7-10 days......

Prop being bunk is a horrible thing pal, especially when u get three 10ml vials at a tiime!!!!


----------



## liam0810

The lad i get it off usually has good gear and a few of the lads in the gym have had it but they work with him on the doors and other bits for him, so i dont know if they are just saying that. I did get the growth and slin off him which is legit though.

when did you get three vials mate?? what were they called?

Yeah i think i'll cruise on 400ml evey 10 days and take adex and HCG. Will do a little more reading up.


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> The lad i get it off usually has good gear and a few of the lads in the gym have had it but they work with him on the doors and other bits for him, so i dont know if they are just saying that. I did get the growth and slin off him which is legit though.
> 
> when did you get three vials mate?? what were they called?
> 
> Yeah i think i'll cruise on 400ml evey 10 days and take adex and HCG. Will do a little more reading up.


I used testolic prop for my kickstart mate but in the past when ive used it through cycles ive had three at a time. sorry didnt make my post clearer.

The prochem is prob the best 10ml bottles ive come accross but the zmrc pharma is g2g aswell.


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> I used testolic prop for my kickstart mate but in the past when ive used it through cycles ive had three at a time. sorry didnt make my post clearer.
> 
> The prochem is prob the best 10ml bottles ive come accross but the zmrc pharma is g2g aswell.


i thought you meant you bought 3 fake bottles!

I came accross that ZMRC last year but wasnt doing any gear so didnt bother. I should of stocked up on it now. Think I need to find a new source as the ones i use are either unreliable or get sh1te gear!


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> i thought you meant you bought 3 fake bottles!
> 
> I came accross that ZMRC last year but wasnt doing any gear so didnt bother. I should of stocked up on it now. Think I need to find a new source as the ones i use are either unreliable or get sh1te gear!


Oh fuk that mate if that did happen to me id put the lot in a super syringe and inject it in the cnut ballox!!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Oh fuk that mate if that did happen to me id put the lot in a super syringe and inject it in the cnut ballox!!


Ha ha mate I wouldn't dare! He's one massive f0cker with a reputation of being a nasty b4stard if you get on the wrong side of him!


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha mate I wouldn't dare! He's one massive f0cker with a reputation of being a nasty b4stard if you get on the wrong side of him!


Got excellent 4x2 in the yard mate hahaha...


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Got excellent 4x2 in the yard mate hahaha...


Ha ha mate I'd need more than that to put him down.

Trained shoulders tonight and got a few comments saying that "I've filled out" Don't know if that means I've got fat or fuller!

Having the weekend off and planning on doing [email protected] all. Taking my nephew to football again tomorrow and hope the milf from last week is there again. Then nothing for the rest of the weekend apart from maybe a trip to nandos on Sunday.

Hopefully got a new source so will be ordering my gear the next couple of weeks for my cutting cycle.

At the moment it is looking like I'll be doing 1ml of pro chem t400 e10d for the next 16 weeks. Then throwing in winny and maybe some prop for 6 weeks. Will also be doing DNP on a higher dose for two weeks and clen for 6 weeks 2 days on 2 off. Also picked up some albuterol to give that a whirl as well. 4 weeks before holiday think I'll throw in some Masteron and prop as well.

Also considering some tren 2000 just to try.

Have a good weekend


----------



## liam0810

So today I trained chest and triceps and mixed it up a bit. Started with incline flyes to pre-exhaust my chest, then weighted dips followed by incline hammer press and finished with pec dec FST-7 style. For triceps I did 3 sets CGBP and 3 sets on rope push downs. Didn't really push myself on triceps though as was in a rush.

I've dropped the DNP for the next 3 weeks of my insulin just to see if there's much difference without it. Calories have been upped as well.

Diet today has been:

7.30am - Shot of slin with 50g whey & 150g dextrose

8.30 - 50g whet & 60g oats

11.00 - 200g chicken breast & 350g sweet potato

2.00 - 200g chicken breast & 8 oatcakes

5pm - train

6pm - slin with 150g dextrose & 50g whey

7pm - 50g whey & 6 oatcakes

Am now having scrambled egg made with 2 whole eggs and 4 white and 2 slices of soya and linseed bread.

Just put all that into my fitnesspal and it works out at 5255 cals, 422g protein, 653g carbs and 132g fats. Going to try and aim for 500g protein and 500g carbs tomorrow


----------



## MURPHYZ

lookin good bud, gotta say that app fitness pal is bloody useful, another one that looks good is JEFIT but im to stoopid to figure that one out lol


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> lookin good bud, gotta say that app fitness pal is bloody useful, another one that looks good is JEFIT but im to stoopid to figure that one out lol


I've not heard of that one mate so will have a look. It going to be a shock of going from 5000cals to 2500cals when cutting. I'm not even full today and could easily eat more. I think I've got a fat las waiting to get out!


----------



## liam0810

I'm coming to the end of my third week on insulin and growth and not really put much weight/size on really. Maybe I am expecting too much but i've put on probably 3-4 pounds but I'm eating between 4500-5000 cals a day. The prop i got was bunk so have been jabbing 2ml of Test 400 a week. Maybe its the DNP i've been on that has stopped me gaining fat and actually helped me lose some whilst gaining muscle. Suppose I'll be able to see in a few months after I've started dropping bodyfat. 4 more weeks before dieting starts and i cant bloody wait!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update. Weight has started to finally come on now. I'm now upto 14st 8 at the start of this week and bodyfat looks about the same. I think the 2ml of test400 has helped kickstart everything. two more weeks left on the insulin so am hoping to hit about 14st 12. At the moment i am the heaviest i've been so am happy enough but i know i can get a few more pounds on before i start to cut.

This years cut will be a lot slower and not as drastic so that I can keep the muscle that i've worked so hard to gain over the past 6-7 months. Will be starting on around 3000 cals then drop it weekly to no lower than 2200 cals. If i stall at 2200cals I'll be upping cardio or adding in more fat burners.

I've ordered all my "special medicine" for the 16 week cut and I'll be using the following at some point or another:

500mg DNP x 2 weeks

Wisntrol 50mg x 6 weeks

T3 75mg - 100mg x 2d on 2off throughout

Clen 160mcg x 2d on 2d off for 6 weeks

Elite nutritions ultimate weight loss stack x 2d on 2d off for 6 weeks

16-24mcg Albuterol x 6 weeks

1ml 250mg Alpha pharma sus x 10 weeks

1.5ml PC test 600 x 6 weeks

I might throw in a little masteron as well.

All the way through i will be runiing HCG 1000ius per week and 0.5mg arimidex EOD.

I will be posting pics every 2 weeks on the cut so that you can see how i a progressing and hopefully give me advice if i am stalling


----------



## MURPHYZ

SPECIAL MEDICINE, lol, looking well m8, thats a good weight , im nowhere near that yet, still waiting on my special medicine so i gain some good weight. Whats the plan after the cut, have u got a long term goal , or some idea of how big you'd like to be.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> SPECIAL MEDICINE, lol, looking well m8, thats a good weight , im nowhere near that yet, still waiting on my special medicine so i gain some good weight. Whats the plan after the cut, have u got a long term goal , or some idea of how big you'd like to be.


I want to compete in a few years mate so plan is to get as big as I can over the next couple of years and see where I'm at. I'm nowhere near ready yet but now that I've discovered the wonders of insulin hopefully that will change.

Think after the cut I'm going to do a big rebound course for 8 weeks and then stay off all AAS till January/February next year just to let everything recover. My missus won't be happy though as she'll be hardly getting any! As when I'm going through PCT and a couple months after I've got the sex drive of a castrated 80year old!

What's your goals mate? How long you been training?


----------



## MURPHYZ

only been training properly and heavy for last 6 months m8, i've always been more of the athletic sprinter type, trained off and on for a few years but never to get big til now, so at the moment i'm still a lightweight at 12st,used to be around 10 st, it all changes this year, not sure how much i can gain in 12 months but im going to aim to get above 13st, i figure it's easily doable, got a cycle planned, just waiting on delivery now.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> only been training properly and heavy for last 6 months m8, i've always been more of the athletic sprinter type, trained off and on for a few years but never to get big til now, so at the moment i'm still a lightweight at 12st,used to be around 10 st, it all changes this year, not sure how much i can gain in 12 months but im going to aim to get above 13st, i figure it's easily doable, got a cycle planned, just waiting on delivery now.


What cycle you doing? 14 pounds in a year should be easier enough as long as your diet and training is decent enough. If you used to be a sprinter i bet you are pretty lean, so if you gain 14pounds it will look like a massive change


----------



## MURPHYZ

cycles, gonna be test/deca/dbol, may drop the deca not sure yet, diet could be cleaner tbh, but it's not that bad that it would worry me, BF% at a guess now i reckon somewhere btween 15-18, calipers say 12, scale says 19 so i figure its in the middle ,lol.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> cycles, gonna be test/deca/dbol, may drop the deca not sure yet, diet could be cleaner tbh, but it's not that bad that it would worry me, BF% at a guess now i reckon somewhere btween 15-18, calipers say 12, scale says 19 so i figure its in the middle ,lol.


The calipers are more accurate. Those scales are sh1te and a load of bollox. If it's your first course mate I would stick to just the test and dbol and see how you get on. Then next course add in the deca


----------



## RACK

How's the growing going mate?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> How's the growing going mate?


Its finally starting mate. After my moan the other day i weighed myself that night and had put on two pounds so was happy. If i hit the magic 15 stone barrier by end of february I'll be over the moon. This time last year i was desperate to hit 14 stone, so I've definitely made progress. Hopefully i'll see it once i've dropped the water and fat i'm holding.

Have you started the dieting today mate?


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> The calipers are more accurate. Those scales are sh1te and a load of bollox. If it's your first course mate I would stick to just the test and dbol and see how you get on. Then next course add in the deca


nah not the first cycle as such, i ran sus at 250 a week just to dip me toes in the water so to speak, but it will be first cycle using a decent dose, so yeah probs best to leave the deca for now i think.


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear it. Just keep the faith!

Yep diet has started today, just fell short of the 18st Scott wanted from me when we started working together but god damn I'm happy to get it off now. April I should look decent


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Glad to hear it. Just keep the faith!
> 
> Yep diet has started today, just fell short of the 18st Scott wanted from me when we started working together but god damn I'm happy to get it off now. April I should look decent


You've got 7 months to get ready for your show mate so you'll easily do it. Will be coming the show so don't let me down!


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> nah not the first cycle as such, i ran sus at 250 a week just to dip me toes in the water so to speak, but it will be first cycle using a decent dose, so yeah probs best to leave the deca for now i think.


How long a course are you planning on doing? If its 12 weeks what you could do was run the test on its own for the first 6 weeks and if you are coping ok with it, you could throw in some NPP (fast acting deca) for the last 6 weeks


----------



## RACK

HAHA, I'll be there in tan and trunks. Got Ibiza at end of June, I need to be ripped for that, not goin chubby like I did last year!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> How long a course are you planning on doing? If its 12 weeks what you could do was run the test on its own for the first 6 weeks and if you are coping ok with it, you could throw in some NPP (fast acting deca) for the last 6 weeks


was planning on 12 weeks, although i should have enough for 15 weeks, was gonna do the dbol at 30 or 40mg for the first 4 weeks, planning on usin hackskii's pct after, adex throughout with hcg.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> HAHA, I'll be there in tan and trunks. Got Ibiza at end of June, I need to be ripped for that, not goin chubby like I did last year!!!


I've got Magaluf in June so that's my contest. Went last year and looked good but got to improve this year!


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> was planning on 12 weeks, although i should have enough for 15 weeks, was gonna do the dbol at 30 or 40mg for the first 4 weeks, planning on usin hackskii's pct after, adex throughout with hcg.


Looks like you've got it sorted mate and not jumping into it blindly like some do. When you starting?


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Looks like you've got it sorted mate and not jumping into it blindly like some do. When you starting?


as soon as i've got everything at hand.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> as soon as i've got everything at hand.


Get a journal up when you start mate


----------



## liam0810

Looks like I'm back to square one with my lower back. After doing deadlifts on Thursday and going upto 180KG for the first time in a long time, I thought my back was good. But after tonight I was wrong. I did some box squats and managed 170KG for 2 sets at 8 reps and felt fine, dropped to 120kg for 20 reps and after it my back was killing me. Tried leg press after it but no chance, back was in bits.

Looks like another sports massage and dropping deads again in favour of rack deads.

Also, after training I took my 15ius of insulin and got my shake ready but ended up talking for a few minutes. Next thing I knew I felt light headed, nauseous and weak, so quickly necked my shake and feel fine now. Wont be making that mistake again


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Looks like I'm back to square one with my lower back. After doing deadlifts on Thursday and going upto 180KG for the first time in a long time, I thought my back was good. But after tonight I was wrong. I did some box squats and managed 170KG for 2 sets at 8 reps and felt fine, dropped to 120kg for 20 reps and after it my back was killing me. Tried leg press after it but no chance, back was in bits.
> 
> Looks like another sports massage and dropping deads again in favour of rack deads.
> 
> Also, after training I took my 15ius of insulin and got my shake ready but ended up talking for a few minutes. Next thing I knew I felt light headed, nauseous and weak, so quickly necked my shake and feel fine now. Wont be making that mistake again


Wtf... Dont do that again pal... Talk later!


----------



## liam0810

Ha mate I know! Didn't think it would come on that quick!


----------



## liam0810

Ive had a nightmare tonight! I was jabbing a ml of test 400 (my last ml until I get my stuff from my source) and when it was going in the barrel exploded and it went everywhere! The needle stayed in my arm whilst the test came out of the barrel and all over me. I was nearly licking it back up. I'm gutted!

Apart from that I had a good workout on back and feeling it tonight, plus chest is sore from yesterday. Shoulders tomorrow then a long weekend off the gym


----------



## MURPHYZ

ah m8 screwin, wish i had some gear to fookin explode,


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> ah m8 screwin, wish i had some gear to fookin explode,


It was soul destroying mate! I felt like crying. I looked like a bag head who has just spilled all his crack!


----------



## liam0810

Morning. I've woke up this morning with a stinking hangover. Not been p1ssed for about 6 weeks so forgot how much I hate hangovers. Got to take my nephew to footy in half an hour, so a bunch of screaming 4 year olds is going to help no end. Then go pick my gear up, watch united beat the bin dippers and then the missus is taking me for a meal tonight.

When I've got a hangover I always struggle to eat so I'm gonna do my utmost to make sure I get the cals in today.

Two weeks left of bulking then cutting. I'm weighing 14st 10 at the moment so I could hit the magical 15stone marker in the next two weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4

How on earth can the barrel explode????????????

Good journal and looking good mate. Nice shape and brilliant tiny waiste.


----------



## Suprakill4

Whats the legs like?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> How on earth can the barrel explode????????????
> 
> Good journal and looking good mate. Nice shape and brilliant tiny waiste.


I don't mean explode but I was pushing the plunger in and the barrel just came away from the pin and the test went everywhere apart from in mean!

Cheers mate, waste isn't as small as it was but probably only an inch bigger. I'll bring it in over the next few months. Regarding my legs they are my biggest weakness. I'm ashamed to say but I used to be a bicep boy and not care about legs and have only been training them properly about a year. They've come along but are way off to what I want. Think I've put on 3 inches to my quads in the past year but they are still only about 24inches. I do love training them though so hopefully over the next 18months they'll come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right i get you. I would reccomment bying leur lock syringes in future mate off medisave.com. It prevents this from happening and its done it a few times to me before.

Legs, just smash them!! Mine grow so easy but other parts particularly chest dont. Get some pics of them on to check progress. why are you cutting. IMO i would not cut now untill you compete which shouldnt be a few years considering how you look already. I have cut loads before and was pointless just to start bulking again. Time wasted where i could have been gaining.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right i get you. I would reccomment bying leur lock syringes in future mate off medisave.com. It prevents this from happening and its done it a few times to me before.
> 
> Legs, just smash them!! Mine grow so easy but other parts particularly chest dont. Get some pics of them on to check progress. why are you cutting. IMO i would not cut now untill you compete which shouldnt be a few years considering how you look already. I have cut loads before and was pointless just to start bulking again. Time wasted where i could have been gaining.


Photos will be going up end of next week of where I'm at, at the moment.

I know what you mean about carrying on bulking but I'm a vain b4stard and got a lads holiday in June. Plus once I've cut down I'm gonna try and stay between 10-12% and do a lean bulk. Thinking now that I've found the wonders of insulin I should get some size on in the next year or so.

I'm looking to compete in 2014 mate as I'm not anywhere near what I want to be, especially legs.

Are you competing pal?

I get my syringes from the local bag head clinic and it only happened because I hadn't put the pin on properly. Will be double checking every time now.


----------



## Suprakill4

No i dont compete as i look worse than you lol.

Will be next year hopefully. Yeah i know what you mean but think of the overall goal not just a lads holiday. You look fine now i bet for the holiday, pointless wasting that much time to just be lean for a couple of weeks and imo lean bulks are slow and dont work for me, i have to accept that bodyfat goes up when i add size.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> No i dont compete as i look worse than you lol.
> 
> Will be next year hopefully. Yeah i know what you mean but think of the overall goal not just a lads holiday. You look fine now i bet for the holiday, pointless wasting that much time to just be lean for a couple of weeks and imo lean bulks are slow and dont work for me, i have to accept that bodyfat goes up when i add size.


I've never tried the lean bulk so might give it a go. If I don't get anywhere in 3 months I'll jump back into a big bulk. Next year I think I'll leave the cutting and just concentrate on overall gains.


----------



## liam0810

It's the last week on the insulin and am looking forward to coming off it. Even though I've enjoyed the gains, the 30ius a day has been hard going. I feel sluggish and tired at night and sick after my last dextrose/whey shake PWO.

Tonight I'm having training off to spend it with my missus and get a takeaway. Also, she's been texting me a lot of dirty stuff this morning so a good session in the sack is on the cards!

Also, I've trained her well as I came in last night and she had cleaned the whole house, made my meals for today and done all the ironing.

Did a ml of AP sus on Sunday and my ar5e is killing me! It's good though as I know it's legit unlike that prop I got off a mate which I've rang for 3 weeks and it did fck all.

Will he taking photos end of this week so can see where I'm at before I start the cut. I think 6 weeks into a cut and my abs will be showing. Still not happy with size of my legs but they will come up in time.

Did legs last night which was as follows:

Box Squats: 2 warm ups, 140 x 6, 170 x 5, 140 x 10

Leg press: 250 x 20, 300 x 15, 300 x 15

Lunges with 20kg kettles: 3 x 10

Lying leg curls: 50 x 8, 55 x 6, 45 x 10, 50 x 8

Felt like I was going to throw up by this point. The lunges proper fck me up. Stopped legs after this and did 10mins on abs.


----------



## liam0810

Just got home and lou's put candles everywhere and made it all look romantic. Suppose I better give her a good fingering tonight!

Just weighed myself on the scales and just wanted to see what it said my bodyfat is. According to these scales my bodyfat is 45.3%! What a load of old b0llocks!

Just ordering a chinese tonight but still trying to eat decent. Lots of boiled rice and steamed fish in blackbean sauce!


----------



## MURPHYZ

45.3 % lol, gotta love those digital scales m8, glad to see it's all going well, look forward to ur progress pics. (nohomo)


----------



## GoHeavy

Im back!! Lol...


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Im back!! Lol...


Ha where've you been?


----------



## liam0810

Finished the insulin last night and this morning was sitting at 14st 13 or 209 pounds. I'm happy with that. I've uploaded pics so you can see where I'm at. Plan next week is to eat maintenance calories and then start reducing cals slowly and increasing cardio.

Will get some pics of my puny legs up later.

Any advice/criticism is welcome


----------



## liam0810

Sh1t nights sleep as mrs came home leathered looking for an argument so she slept on the couch. She came up about 7am, we argued and then I couldn't sleep. She's since apologised realising she's wrong and I'm right (which is always the case).

A few of my mates were round drinking and I had one beer and that was enough. Am getting used to not drinking at weekends now and feel alot better for it. Although next Saturday im on a mad one in Wigan.

No training today, going for a curry at 4 with the family but will be eating as healthy as I can.

Cardio starts on Tuesday, 20mins 3 times a week after training and 40mins on a Saturday. Will be steady state walking on highest incline on the treadmill. I enjoy cardio as feel healthier, I just get bored as there are no TVs in the gym to watch whilst plodding away.

Am considering joining the local Total Fitness so that I can go on the treadmill there when United are on, as I'll just get on the treadmill or bike and watch that.

Morning fasted cardio will be introduced in about 6 weeks time.

Looking forward to the cut now, just hope I can maintain the muscle I've gained this year.


----------



## liam0810

Well that was a cr4p gym session! I've got a paint in my left butt cheek and had it since friday night. Its been disturbing my sleep and been uncomfortable when i'm sitting down. i went to the gym to train legs and started on leg press, did two warms which wasnt a problem, then 360 x 12, 440 x 10 and 500 x 6. Again the pain wasnt bothering me. I dropped to 250KG to do a set for 25 and after the first one the pain became unbearable. I tried hack squats, back squats and leg extensions but it was too sore. So ended up doing walking lunges and called it a night.

If the pain has gone on wednesday I'll do a few hamstring exercises and squats.


----------



## liam0810

Just had a good session in the gym. Chest and triceps. I managed a new PB on incline press, I got 135kg for 6 reps. Also did flyes, pec dec an seated press for chest then Close grip bench with rest pause sets and rope pulls. Did 4 sets of hanging leg raises as well.

Back in work tomorrow so just cooking all my food. Took the dog for a 4 mile walk this morning which is the first cardio I've done in about 6 months. Jesus I'm unfit!


----------



## liam0810

I've been working on my diet to start dropping bodyfat. workout days it will be 2700 cals. This has been worked out as 15cals per pound of muscle mass which is around 180pounds. diet willl look something like this:

meal 1: 100g oats

1 tbsp cadburys highlights

50g MP whey

cals:600 pro: 51 carb: 68 fat: 13

meal 2: 200g chicken breast

30g (dry weight) basmati

cals:432 pro: 61g carb: 48 fat: 2

meal 3: same as 2

meal 4: 100g chicken

6No rough oatcakes

cals:376 pro: 35 carb: 35 fat: 11

Meal 5 (PWO): 50g MP whey

50g MP dextrose

cals:380 pro: 40 carb: 46 fat: 3

Meal 6: 4 egg whites & 2 whole scrambled

handful almonds

cals: 367 pro: 28 carb: 3 fat: 24

Meal 7: 200g Quark

cals:136 pro: 25 carb: 8 fat:0

TOTAL CALS: 2723 pro: 301 carb: 256 fat:55

Meals will basically be these but maybe chicken swapped for extra lean mince and the eggs for white fish. On none training days, the PWO meal will be dropped and the cals made up with extra fat in my meals.

I will start to slowly cut down on my carbs starting with breakfast where i'll have less oats, the oatcakes in meal 4 will be cut down over time as well.

In 4 weeks on monday I might do 2 weeks of DNP at 500mg then after this i'll add in the clen and T3.

Let me know your thoughts on my diet. ta


----------



## Milky

Upped the slin to 10 iu's a day mate on your recomendation.... see how it goes.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Upped the slin to 10 iu's a day mate on your recomendation.... see how it goes.


You'll be fine mate but if you go into a coma these posts will be deleted so it cannot be blamed on me! If you get massive though I take full responsibility!


----------



## liam0810

Just back from the gym and looks like we are going to be having a mini comp between a few lads in the gym. At the moment there is 4 of us and we are all pretty much the same size and weight so should be good. Lee who runs the gym has said that he'll put up prizes as well. We are going to sort out a strongman comp between a few in the gym. It's in mid August which means that my 16 week diet is going to be extended to 24 weeks now! It's going to kill me!


----------



## liam0810

Yesterday I trained shoulders and mixed it up a little:

Seated db press : 40 x 10 drop set 20 x 8, 40 x 10 drop set 20 x 8, 40 x 8 drop set 20 x 3, 8 x 6

6kg Db lat raises 100 reps in 3mins

Rear lat raises 100 reps in 3 mins

20mins treadmill

I've woke up this morning and weighed myself and I've lost 2 pound this week even though I've been eating 3500 cals a day. I think next week I'll drop to 3000 cals and see how I get on.

I'm going gym in a couple of hours and trying Dutch Scott's arm routine that was posted on here. It's this:

i alternate bis and tris, find keeps blood in them longer,

1.High cable curls dual arm -biceps 4 sets

1set 20reps

1set 15 reps

1 set 12 reps

1set 5-7reps

2.all reps peak contracted

next rope pressdowns- triceps 5 sets

3 sets 20reps

1 set 10 reps

1 set 6 reps

3. straight bar curls, supersetted with ez bar curls 4 supersts (8sets total)

1 set 15reps straight bar........ 1 set ez bar 12 reps

1set 10reps straight bar......1set ez bar 10 reps

1 set 10reps straight bar...........1 set ez bar 8-10 reps

then ill load upn the ez bar for a set of heavy 4-6 reps

4. close grip bench press - 4 sets triceps

1 set 20 reps

1 set 15 reps

2 sets 10reps

i dnt lock out on any tri exercise

5. standing dumbell curls supersetted with lying dumbell extentions

2 sets 20 reps of each (4 sets supersetted)

6. v bar pressdowns supersetted with rope hammer curls

3 sets 4-6 reps of each. (6 sets total supersetted)

thats arms done as of yesterday.

total exercises

biceps= 5

triceps=4

total sets combined

31 sets total

i like to combine very heavy cheat movements with very high rep peak contraction work

i call it flush and fill.

heavy weights, high volume.

As its my last Saturday before I start to properly cut I think I might have a massive blow out and eat what I want as well as a big binge tonight with my mates. There's 18 of us off to Wigan tonight so should be a good laugh. A good thing about Wigan as well is their love of pies! I'll be getting pie chips and gravy at some point!


----------



## liam0810

Also measurements this morning are:

Waist: 34

Arms: 17.5

Chest: 45.5

Shoulders: 55.5

Forearms: 13

Legs: 24 - sh1t

Calves: 15.5 - sh1t

Hopefully I'll keep all of these measurements apart from waist and chest where I can see quite a bit coming off, about 2 inches off chest of fat and water and 2/3 off waist.

Legs are severely lagging but they'll come up over the next 18months if I train them right.


----------



## liam0810

Ive realised that my night is going wrong when I'm on the dance floor singing venga boys on my own!


----------



## liam0810

Not been awake long and don't feel too rough even though I was completely blitzed last night! Had a belting night and it will be the last big blowout for a while now. Going to eat as much as I can today and whatever I fancy before I start cutting tomorrow. I've sent Lou to get me a maccies to start and am having 12 nuggets, 2 double hamburgers, 2 large fries and a choc milkshake. Think I'll have fish and chips later as well.


----------



## J.Smith

Sweet!

Will be following bro.


----------



## liam0810

J.Smith said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Will be following bro.


Cheers pal. Won't be updating it daily but probably a couple times a week.

Training yesterday was legs which was a routine milky put me onto last month and have only just got round to it. It was as follows

5mins warm up on bike

3 x 15 leg extensions

1 x 25 @ 120kg leg press

1 x 25 @ 160kg leg press

1 x 25 @ 180kg leg press

1 x 25 @ 200kg leg press

100 reps @ 250kg in 5 mins

After this I thought I was gonna pass out!

Next was 3 x 12 hacks nice and deep

Finished with 5 x 25 @ 40KG on lying leg curl

20mins uphill on treadmill

Calories for the day were 3000 and 300g pro, 250g carbs, 90g fats

Training tonight was chest

Pre-exhaust flyes 4x30 reps

Flat db press 45 x 12, 50 x 11, 57.5x6 drop set 20x20

Hammer press 3 x 10 x 80

Dips 3 x 12 x BW

Calories today will be 2800, 300g pro, 280g carbs, 55g fats

Dropping my cals slowly so hopefully won't be starving constantly and get used to it.

Tomorrow is day off but will do 60mins walk after work.

Feeling good but it's only 2 days into diet and it will start getting harder over the coming weeks. Looking forward to seeing the change in myself and just hoping I can keep all the muscle I've gained this year


----------



## liam0810

Quick update as not updated this for a week. Diet has been going fine, dropped 5 pounds in two weeks so going in the right direction. Cardio will be upper as of next week and will be starting 2 weeks of DNP and 100mcg of T3 a day. Cals will be around 2400 with carbs under 150g a day. Will have a cheat window of 4 hours on a sat and expect to be a sweaty mess with all the extra carbs. Will take pics on Saturday and then at the end of the DNP.

Good thing even though cals have dropped is strength is still up and am feeling good.


----------



## liam0810

This weeks training has been pretty sh1tty because I've got the dreaded man flu! Not slept well due to the cough keeping me awake. Decided that this weekend I'll eat whatever I want as diet starts properly on Monday for the next 15weeks. Weight this morning is 14st 7. With the DNP and T3 I'll be running for the next 2 weeks I think I'll be below 14st. I think at 13st I'll look pretty decent.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and now I've got to go and spend 4 hours in an asbestos awareness course. Just what I want to spend my Saturday afternoon doing!


----------



## MURPHYZ

hey bud, aint been on for a while, nice to see ur still at it. have fun on ur asbestos course lol, ive done a few of those and its boring as hell.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> hey bud, aint been on for a while, nice to see ur still at it. have fun on ur asbestos course lol, ive done a few of those and its boring as hell.


Alright pal. Asbestos course was only an hour and half long so not too bad.

Diet has gone to sh1t because I've ended up in hospital with suspected meningitis. Just waiting for the results from the lumbar puncture they did at 6 this morning. That was not a nice experience. I'm on a ward and everyone seems to be trying to out do each other with how sick they are! Hospitals are full of mongs.

I've also asked for a bed bath but they keep laughing it off! I'm being serious.

Anyway training will be taking a back seat for a while till I get well again. I don't think it's meningitis its just a severe viral infection I think.


----------



## liam0810

Well I'm still in hospital and it turns out I've got viral meningitis! Looks like I'll be in hospital for a few days.


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Well I'm still in hospital and it turns out I've got viral meningitis! Looks like I'll be in hospital for a few days.


gutted for ya m8, hope it doesnt keep u down too long. gotta be a few tidy nurses there to keep spirits up.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> gutted for ya m8, hope it doesnt keep u down too long. gotta be a few tidy nurses there to keep spirits up.


Mate the new nurse looking after me is a massive Nigerian woman! I really don't want a bed bath now.

They've now said I'll be in here for a few days to make sure they get rid of the infection. My mam and missus have been here all day doing my head in and I've finally got them to [email protected] off! This is a good way to start my diet anyway as I've dropped 5 pounds since Monday!

Oh and the DNP will be left for a couple of weeks. Hopefully I'll be back to normal training and eating right by Monday.


----------



## liam0810

Well being in here has completely f*cked everything up my training and diet. Since Tuesday I've dropped 8 pounds and it feels all like muscle. Because I'm doing no weight training it just feels like it's dropping off.

I think it's going to be another week till I'm back in full fitness which gives me 13 weeks till holiday. I doubt I'm going to get in the shape I wanted to for that but as long I'm reasonably cut I'll be happy.

I'm in two minds of what to do when I get out, as I want to try and get some muscle back but if I go straight into a calorie deficit is that going to be possible? Or will muscle memory kick in and I'll get it back?


----------



## liam0810

I'm just getting over meningitis and thankfully I'm ok but lost precious muscle as I was just lying there wasting away.

Since getting out I've been back in the gym but took it easy for the first week as don't want to make myself ill again. Now I'm back training properly!

I'm going to Magaluf on holiday in mid June so want to make sure I'm in decent nick for that, so around 10%. But my main goal now is to win the in gym competition that we've decided to have in August.

The competition is going to be open to everyone in the gym and we will be judged on not only physique but also strength as well. Therefore I need to not only get as ripped as I can buy keep my strength up as well.

Diet

Dieting starts properly on Monday and I will be carb cycling with one high, one low for the first few weeks. High day carbs will be about 300 and low 150. Protein will be 250-300 and fats minimal.

Calorie intake will be 2,600 for first few weeks and if I stop dropping weight I'll start lowering calories.

Cheat day will be a Saturday but won't be anything too daft.

supplements / AAS

At the moment I am on 1ml of sus every 10-14 days just to maintain muscle. This is going to be changed to every 7 days i think.

I started The Ultimate Weight loss stack for week 1&2

week 3&4 250-500mg DNP

Week 3-13 T3 @ 100mcg 2 weeks on 2 off

Weeks 5-13 clen 160mcg 2 weeks on 2 off with the ultimate weight loss stack used in between.

Weeks 8-13 Winstrol 50-100mg

Weeks 8-13 500mg test

This will take me up to holiday.

When i get back i will have approx 8 weeks till the The Mr Beefit Comp so will have to assess at the time where I'm at.


----------



## liam0810

Just got back from a session at a new gym I've joined that's near work, so I can go and do my fasted cardio there on way to work plus sessions on sat/sun.

The PT who indicted me had never heard of dextrose or about getting carbs after you train, he didn't know about steady state cardio ring the best form for fat burning whilst trying to maintain muscle and has now asked if he can get advice from me! What chance does the average Joe have who is going the gym and expecting to see results from these supposedly qualified PT's?


----------



## liam0810

A week into dieting and I've dropped 4 pounds and look leaner already. Think I'm dropping water and have had comments in the gym that I look bigger!

Going gym later on for a little cardio and an arm session then having a bit of a cheat day but nothing too bad. All you can eat Chinese tonight and then cinema with a pick n mix.

Also, picking up some BURR oils the next couple of weeks as I've heard good things. So when I start the winny, I'll be adding 400mg of Masteron E and maybe adding in propionate instead of tri-test/sus.

Weight this morning is 13st 10, all measurements appear the same as a couple of weeks ago apart from waist where I've lost an inch already!


----------



## liam0810

Just thought I'd update this as not really been bothering with it. Coming to the end of 6 weeks dieting and it's going well. I'm down to 12st 10 (81kg) and looking leaner. Diet has been around 2200 cals and this week carbs have been around 100g because I wanted to drop the water that I'm holding from the DNP rebound and from the introduction of prop and winny last Sunday.

Took a few pics last night and in the gym and look very deflated but think I'm on the right track. Cheat meal tomorrow is much needed.

Cardio is staying at 3 times a week faster followed by another session on the weekends and 20mins after weights. I've added 100mcg T3 in from yesterday as well


----------



## Jay.32

good shape there liam


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> good shape there liam


Cheers mate. Gonna focus from September for a good 12 months to get some size on. I can do the cutting up but just want more size


----------



## MURPHYZ

looking well there bud, keep it up.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> looking well there bud, keep it up.


Cheers pal


----------



## Milky

looking very lean there tw*t............. l mean mate.....


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> looking very lean there tw*t............. l mean mate.....


Ha ha thanks. I think!


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3100963 said:


> Ha ha thanks. I think!


I must control my jealousy...

Or maybe ban your ass ..!!""!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I must control my jealousy...
> 
> Or maybe ban your ass ..!!""!


Sounds like somebodies going power mad!


----------



## Replicator

Good going LIAM .See you bounced back for the menigitis thing pretty quick ...thats the beauty of being a younger dude


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Good going LIAM .See you bounced back for the menigitis thing pretty quick ...thats the beauty of being a younger dude


Cheers pal and I know i was quite lucky with it. Thankfully it was the viral and not the bacterial one. Feel good now though, the rest in hospital worked a treat!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal and I know i was quite lucky with it. Thankfully it was the viral and not the bacterial one. Feel good now though, the rest in hospital worked a treat!


Absolutely, a wee bit of time off is better for us than we would like to admit at times .....................looking good in photos by the way .......nearly as good as me in my profile pic LOL


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Absolutely, a wee bit of time off is better for us than we would like to admit at times .....................looking good in photos by the way .......nearly as good as me in my profile pic LOL


Na mate you've got a better ar$e!


----------



## liam0810

Just finished my chest session and it went something like this

Decline BB

40 x 10

60 x 10

100 x 10

150 x 6!!!!

160 x 2 and 2 forced reps!

140 x 8

100 x 10

Well happy with that and was shocked!!

DB flat bench

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 8 drop set 24 x 8

Incline DB flyes

18 x 12

20 x 10

20 x 10

Cable crossovers

30 x 15

35 x 10

30 x 12

DC chest stretch

20kg DBs x 60 secs

Just doing 20mins on treadmill then home tea and off to pics to see American Pie but without the usual pick n mix


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Na mate you've got a better ar$e!


LOL dont know what photo you been lookin at Liam you cant even see my ar$e :confused1:

I said profile photo not avvy


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> LOL dont know what photo you been lookin at Liam you cant even see my ar$e :confused1:


Sorry mate I thought you meant your Avi!


----------



## liam0810

Off for another fasted cardio session now and then back to the gym later to train arms. I'm still heavier than I was this time last week but I look leaner. Got some DNP left so going to 6 days from tomorrow at 500mg, that should help drop the fat and water I've got on my abs.

Last night was shoulders and nothing to shout about weighty wise. Just stayed nice and strict on them.

DB shoulder press

2 warm ups

50kg x 4 (PB)

40kg x 10

40kg x 10 drop sets 32kg x 6, 16kg x 4, 6kg x 8

Seated lateral DB raises

8kg x 15

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

After this the low cals I'm on starting to take effect, energy wise.

Bent over rear delts

10kg x 15

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

Side cable raises

2plates x 20

2plates x 15

2plates x 10

Dead stop shoulder press

60kg x 12

60kg x 8 drop set 30kg x 6 15kg x 8

DB shrugs

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 drop set 30kg x 10, 20kg x 8

10mins LISS

Arms today will be a routine I did with milky and Dave a few weeks ago which I'm loving.

Today is cheat day but not going mad. Gonna keep fats moderate and aim for high carbs. I'm gonna have something like:

6 rounds of toast with choc spread

Packet of tangfastics

Full nandos chicken, large rice & garlic bread

Weight watchers choc sundae

Cadbury's chocolate

Grilled chicken kebab with chips and gravy

3 protein shakes


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and am carrying 4 pounds from yesterday. Need to reign in my cheat days I think. Probably had about 5500 cals so next week gonna try and cut it down to 4000 cals.

Started DnP last night for the next 6 days, have Saturday off it and then start again for another 4 days from Sunday.

Walked the dog for an hour this morning and now nipping gym to do 45 mins cardio before I'm off out to watch united.

Breakfast was 60g oats, 2whole eggs, 2 egg white omelette with a chicken leg.

Next 2 meals will be 150g steak with 1 egg and spinach and mushrooms

4th meal protein shake

5th scrambled egg.

Cals will be about 1800 with carbs around 60-70g


----------



## liam0810

So woke up yesterday with a stinking cold and the day got even worse when City won the league! Feel so rough today and the DNP has kicked in which is making me a sweaty mess. Didn't do any cardio this morning but will be back in the gym tomorrow morning. Only holding 1 pound from my cheat and still look nice and lean. Can see veins on my obliques now as well. Hoping i'll drop around 4-5 pounds this week with the DNP.

Tonight is legs but i know its going to be a struggle with this cold. routine is going to be something like this:

Squats 4 x 6-8

Leg extension 3 x 10-15

Leg press 100 reps in 3 minutes

stiff leg deads 4 x 10-15

lunges 3 x 10 - (will probably be fcked by this point)

20-25mins on treadmill

I've been thinking about getting a reputable bodybuilding coach from September onwards, just to give me that extra push and also somebody with the knowledge to help me achieve my goals. If anybody can suggest anyone, drop me a PM or write on here.


----------



## Replicator

A coach you want is it ...well , how about Dorain Yates

http://www.bodycoaches.net/


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> A coach you want is it ...well , how about Dorain Yates
> 
> http://www.bodycoaches.net/


I'd prefer somebody who knows what he's talking about :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> I'd prefer somebody who knows what he's talking about :tongue:


 mg:


----------



## liam0810

Training was cut short due to serious case of man flu. Come home now and getting in bed. Think I'll have to have tomorrow off the gym if I feel like this. Hopefully be ok to get back training on Wednesday


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Training was cut short due to serious case of man flu. Come home now and getting in bed. Think I'll have to have tomorrow off the gym if I feel like this. Hopefully be ok to get back training on Wednesday


quite right mate ..your body has got enough to cope with getting over the cold without having to rebuild musce as well ..it just slows the whole process down .and takes longer to get over the flu thing.it takes the better man to take that extra day off..............If we would all just listed to out body's more we'd be streets ahead :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> quite right mate ..your body has got enough to cope with getting over the cold without having to rebuild musce as well ..it just slows the whole process down .and takes longer to get over the flu thing.it takes the better man to take that extra day off..............If we would all just listed to out body's more we'd be streets ahead :thumbup1:


I know mate, usually I'd just plough on with training but it will just prolong the flu. Tomorrow will be a rest day and I'll make up for it over the rest of the week. Just waiting for Lou to come home now to make me an omelette and meals for tomorrow. It's the least she can do after having to pick her up last night when she was p1ssed!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update - feel a lot better compared to yesterday but I'm still gonn leave the weights tonight and just do an hour on the treadmill. Didn't take my DNP yesterday afternoon or this morning so will take 500mg tonight. Weight this morning is down to 12st 8 so very happy about that. Should be 12st 6 before my refeed on Saturday. Hopefully I'm back on track now


----------



## liam0810

Did my first morning cardio session today and feel good apart from my chest still being a little tight. DNP has been left at 250mg for the last few days and will be upped from Monday to 500mg till Friday. Weight is down by 2 pounds so ive hit my target for this week. I'm happy with that seeing as training and cardio have been cr4p this week.

Last night I trained chest.

DB Flat press

20 x 15

35 x 15

62.5 x 5 (2 assist)

62.5 x 5 (2 assist)

50 x 10

45 x 8 drop set 27 x 6

Happy with the 62.5kg DB's as this matches my PB. The winny and prop are definitely doing their thing! Joints felt a bit funny on 62.5kg's but think that's the winny.

Seated chest press

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 10

Stack x 8 drop set 14 x 10, 8 x 6 and 5 partials

Incline cable flyes

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 12

FST 7 Pec dec

70kg x 10 x 7

Chest is feeling good and I got a lot of comments in the gym that I'm looking the best I have, so pleased with that. Still can get leaner though and got 5 more weeks to see what I can do.

Also as mentioned previously im lookinh for a coach so if anyone knows any who might be interested in helping me stack some size on and compete in 18 months then let me know.

Around my way I've got

•Paul George

•John Hodgson

•Shaun Tavernier

Might see what they say but I don't really want them to look at me and just laugh!


----------



## RACK

Paul George is a top guy, I can't speak for the others as I've never met them but trained at Paul and Tan's gym a few times and he's great. Defo gets the thumbs up from me


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Paul George is a top guy, I can't speak for the others as I've never met them but trained at Paul and Tan's gym a few times and he's great. Defo gets the thumbs up from me


Yeah mate he's a nice fella I trained there for a month last year but missed my old gym! Might give him a shout. Shaun Tavernier has a supplement shop up in bolton and a few mates go and see him. They say he's a really decent fella. Might see him next week. I just want somebody to give me that extra push and show me where I'm going wrong and what I need to improve


----------



## Hayesy

Keep it up buddy


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Keep it up buddy


Cheers pal. I'll get some updated pics on Saturday


----------



## JANIKvonD

read threw mate..your lifts are impressive for your weight! how tall are you? also scary sh!t with the meningitis :scared: glad u bounced back well &tbh the rest week will have done ya good.


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> read threw mate..your lifts are impressive for your weight! how tall are you? also scary sh!t with the meningitis :scared: glad u bounced back well &tbh the rest week will have done ya good.


Cheers for taking the time to read through mate. I'm 5ft 8 so only a little lad. I was lucky with the meningitis that I went in when I did but thankfully I wasn't too bad. Also I think the rest helped with getting ready for this cut.


----------



## liam0810

Trained back last night:

Wide grip pull ups

BW x 15

BW 15

Neutral grip pull ups

BW x 12

BW x 10

Deadlifts

60 x 10

100 x 10

160 x 5

180 x 2

140 x 8

Happy with the 180KG as not done them in a long time.

Pure fitness low row machine

100 x 15

120 x 12

130 x 10 drop set 100 x 8, 60 x 10, 40 x 10

Pulldowns

50 x 20

60 x 15

60 x 15

80 x 10

Cable pullover FST 7

25 x 10 x 7

Back feels nice and tight today so think it was a decent workout

Cardio done this morning and tucking into 2nd meal today which is 200g lean turkey mince with mushrooms and asparagus. Will have this for my next meal as well and then before gym will be 50g whey and 6 oatcakes. Calories today will be around 1900.

Tonight is shoulders and will get some new pics. Not sure how much I've progressed since the last ones. I feel tighter but not sure if its noticeable to anybody else.


----------



## liam0810

Session tonight was

DB shoulder press

20 x 15

20 x 15

36 x 8

48 x 7

40 x 8 drop set 20 x 10

Seated lateral raises

8kg DBs x 15

10 x 15

12 x 10

Straight bar front raises / rope face pulls

15 x 15 / 17.5 x 15

17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12

20 x 10 / 25 x 10

Cable lateral raises FST7

5 x 10 x 7

Took a quick pic. I look leaner but flat and depleted. Think I'll have a full on cheat day tomorrow but still do my faster cardio session and arm session in the afternoon. More carbs Sunday as well.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ur looking well m8, glad u got over the meningitis ok.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Ur looking well m8, glad u got over the meningitis ok.


Cheers mate, I'm where i want to be for holiday now as don't want to lose anymore size. Think I'll cut for another 2 weeks and then add some calories in running up to hol and hopefully keep condition


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 83987
> 
> 
> Session tonight was
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 
> 20 x 15
> 
> 20 x 15
> 
> 36 x 8
> 
> 48 x 7
> 
> 40 x 8 drop set 20 x 10
> 
> Seated lateral raises
> 
> 8kg DBs x 15
> 
> 10 x 15
> 
> 12 x 10
> 
> Straight bar front raises / rope face pulls
> 
> 15 x 15 / 17.5 x 15
> 
> 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12
> 
> 20 x 10 / 25 x 10
> 
> Cable lateral raises FST7
> 
> 5 x 10 x 7
> 
> Took a quick pic. I look leaner but flat and depleted. Think I'll have a full on cheat day tomorrow but still do my faster cardio session and arm session in the afternoon. More carbs Sunday as well.


Looking well good here m8 , kudos :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Looking well good here m8 , kudos :thumbup1:


Cheers pal, feel skinny at the moment, having a good refeed today though


----------



## Nemises

So what did you think of your first time using slin?

Will you be using it again?


----------



## liam0810

Nemises said:


> So what did you think of your first time using slin?
> 
> Will you be using it again?


Loved it mate, put some size on me and I'll definitely be using it again!


----------



## liam0810

Few pics from today. Better quality and I've had a shave!


----------



## MURPHYZ

look really broad across the shoulders m8, and chest is looking great, just got own log up take a peek bud.http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/179464-breenys-lightweight-journal-sorts.html but yeah overall ur looking good.


----------



## Milky

Back looks fu*king awesome mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Back looks fu*king awesome mate.


Cheers George. I'm looking a lot more vascular than can be seen in the pics. Was training arms before and could see the veins in my chest. Am happy where I'm at just next year goal is to be as lean but a lot bigger. How about a session 2 weeks today? You and Dave come my gym?


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> look really broad across the shoulders m8, and chest is looking great, just got own log up take a peek bud.http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/179464-breenys-lightweight-journal-sorts.html but yeah overall ur looking good.


Just wrote in yours pal. Good luck and stick at it


----------



## Guest

Looking good mate! Keep it all up


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3138525 said:


> Cheers George. I'm looking a lot more vascular than can be seen in the pics. Was training arms before and could see the veins in my chest. Am happy where I'm at just next year goal is to be as lean but a lot bigger. How about a session 2 weeks today? You and Dave come my gym?


Think l am away mate what date is that ?


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Looking good mate! Keep it all up


Cheers pal. Like I said you and George come for a session in a couple weeks


----------



## liam0810

Think 2nd June


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3138553 said:


> Think 2nd June


In Nice mate be home day after.

What about the Monday or Tues ? Both bank hols.


----------



## liam0810

Tuesday mate as at a christening on the Sunday which could get messy. Let me know what you want to train and I'll do that


----------



## liam0810

Loved my cheat day yesterday. Managed to put on 12 pounds in one day. At the gym now hitting the treadmill for some faster cardio. Carrying 5 pounds from yesterday which will be dropped by Tuesday. Decided to throw in a higher carb day on Wednesday's now. So it will be 300g carbs on a Wednesday instead of 100g. Think my muscles need it as I look so flat all week.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Loved my cheat day yesterday. Managed to put on 12 pounds in one day. At the gym now hitting the treadmill for some faster cardio. Carrying 5 pounds from yesterday which will be dropped by Tuesday. Decided to throw in a higher carb day on Wednesday's now. So it will be 300g carbs on a Wednesday instead of 100g. Think my muscles need it as I look so flat all week.


You greedy mother fvcker you :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> You greedy mother fvcker you :lol:


Ha ha I know mate! I didn't eat the best yesterday either. I had a pack of jammie dodgers, an ice cream and went for an indian. Although at the indian i ate pretty healthy, tandoori cod, boiled rice and 2 rotis. Weighed myself this morning and carrying 8 pounds from the weekend. Not bothered really as it will be dropped by next weekend.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha I know mate! I didn't eat the best yesterday either. I had a pack of jammie dodgers, an ice cream and went for an indian. Although at the indian i ate pretty healthy, tandoori cod, boiled rice and 2 rotis. Weighed myself this morning and carrying 8 pounds from the weekend. Not bothered really as it will be dropped by next weekend.


LOL, see when you do this you dont half burn up eh HOT HOT HOT , your body not being used to it just goes into hyper burn


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> LOL, see when you do this you dont half burn up eh HOT HOT HOT , your body not being used to it just goes into hyper burn


I know that! My bed this morning was p1ss wet through! I think all the simple carbs plus 250mg DNP made me a very sweaty lad!


----------



## GoHeavy

Sweaty cnut!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Sweaty cnut!


Ha ha too right! I'm sitting at my desk feeling so sweaty! Was going to up the DNP dose but think i'll keep it low and can get another 9 days out of it with the caps I've got left. Hows your training going pal?


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha too right! I'm sitting at my desk feeling so sweaty! Was going to up the DNP dose but think i'll keep it low and can get another 9 days out of it with the caps I've got left. Hows your training going pal?


Training is going well mate. Ive just had my last jab before hols tomorrow. Gona cruise for four-6 weeks and then blast on test n eq with slin. Ny diet has dippd this last 2 weeks though... Gutted!!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> I know that! My bed this morning was p1ss wet through! I think all the simple carbs plus 250mg DNP made me a very sweaty lad!


I can sure believe that alright ............it wont take long to burn it all up iether...........


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Training is going well mate. Ive just had my last jab before hols tomorrow. Gona cruise for four-6 weeks and then blast on test n eq with slin. Ny diet has dippd this last 2 weeks though... Gutted!!


As long as you look how you want the slip in diet isn't too much of a problem. Enjoy the holiday and get back to training and proper diet when you get back. I've got 4 weeks and then when I come back, the hard work is going to start!


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> I can sure believe that alright ............it wont take long to burn it all up iether...........


I hope not. 50mins on the treadmill this morning and for the next 5 days. That should shift the weight! Oh and rock climbing Wednesday usually takes it out of me as well


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> As long as you look how you want the slip in diet isn't too much of a problem. Enjoy the holiday and get back to training and proper diet when you get back. I've got 4 weeks and then when I come back, the hard work is going to start!


Im bothered because i know i can stick to it but for sum reason i juat alipped off the wagon. Never mind im going for a bulk next but im gona stay clean with grub and cardio at least twoce per week. Bollox to that dirty bull again!!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Im bothered because i know i can stick to it but for sum reason i juat alipped off the wagon. Never mind im going for a bulk next but im gona stay clean with grub and cardio at least twoce per week. Bollox to that dirty bull again!!


I think i'll be trying to gain lean muscle mass instead of an actual bulk. I'd love to do a dirty bulk and eat maccies everyday but I would end up hating myself ha!


----------



## liam0810

Just done legs and threw up in my mouth a few times. Think the heat was the main factor making me nauseous. Workout was

Leg extensions

10plates x 20

15 x 15

15 x 15

Leg press

80 x 15

160 x 15

240 x 10

340 x 10

430 x 10

180 x 100 reps (10 sets, 10 sec rest)

Nearly three up a few times on that.

Leg extension

18 x 15

19 x 12

Stack x 8 drop set 12 x 3, 8 x 2 - fcked!

Lying leg curls

40 x 15 x 5

15 mins treadmill

It was nothing special and I'd usually throw in some lunges but the heat fcked me up.

Spoke to A coach today and looks like

I start with him a week today! Hopefully big changes with me over the next 12-18months! Can't wait!


----------



## MURPHYZ

do you not do calf work when you train your legs m8, or is that done another day.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I think i'll be trying to gain lean muscle mass instead of an actual bulk. I'd love to do a dirty bulk and eat maccies everyday but I would end up hating myself ha!


keep it clean mate....

Looking really good in your new avi mate.. your ready for the summer :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> do you not do calf work when you train your legs m8, or is that done another day.


I do them after cardio in the morning mate twice a week. Usually 10 x 10 toe presses


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> keep it clean mate....
> 
> Looking really good in your new avi mate.. your ready for the summer :thumb:


I will keep it clean mate but imagine how great it would be to have maccies and ice cream every day!

I'm where I want to be for holiday now so a bit of fine tuninh now for anther 4 weeks


----------



## liam0810

This morning did 45 mins cardio and 10 x 10 x 100kg toe press

Did chest tonight with no training partner again!

Decline BB

60 x 15

60 x 15

140 x 7

140 x 4

100 x 12

100 x 12

Incline hammer press

80 x 10

100 x 6

100 x 6 and 3 partials

80 x 8

Seated press

12plates x 50 reps in 2 mins

Cable flyes with 2 second squeeze

6 x 15

9 x 15

12 x 15

12 x 15

13.5 x 10

Diet today has been:

Meal 1: 60g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2: 200g chicken & veg stir fry

Meal 3: 200g chicken, 160g prawns, 5 rice cakes

Meal 4: 30g whey

Meal 5: PWO shake - 50g whey, 20g dextrose

Meal 6: 200g chicken & veg stir fry

Meal 7: cottage cheese or 30g casein

Cals are around 2200 with pro 300, carbs 150, fat 50

Got a few compliments in the gym so happy with that. I'm on the right track I think. Condition is decent enough for me, just wish I had more size.


----------



## MURPHYZ

the size will come on soon enough m8, if it was easy we'd all be massive already, dont like the waitin tho, i wanna be bigger now,lol


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> the size will come on soon enough m8, if it was easy we'd all be massive already, dont like the waitin tho, i wanna be bigger now,lol


I know pal and I look bigger since my last cut. I know it's a long journey to get where I want to but I'm just impatient!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> I know pal and I look bigger since my last cut. I know it's a long journey to get where I want to but I'm just impatient!


i'm of the same mind m8, I wanna be bigger now, gonna have to invent some new kind of test that works 5 times quicker and better than usual stuff, now that would be nice.


----------



## liam0810

Love this weather but when on DNP I think I'm gonna melt!


----------



## MURPHYZ

gonna be hotter by the weekend m8, stay hydrated and stay safe bud, good luck.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> gonna be hotter by the weekend m8, stay hydrated and stay safe bud, good luck.


I know mate but it was just when i was on site on the roof seeing the lads. I'm back in the office now with the AC on low. Finish the low dose of DNP on saturday. Only been on 250mg a day for the past 2 weeks, so not been too bad with the sweats. I'm in the lakes this weekend with Lou for my mates wedding on sunday, but thought we'd make the most of it, plus its our anniversary the week after


----------



## Replicator

Watch out for the annivesary munchies


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Watch out for the annivesary munchies


I'm gonna try to! Diet will be a little relaxed but nothing like last weekend!

Feel knackered today, think i'll have tomorrow off the cardio and throw in a session on saturday instead


----------



## liam0810

Well that was a horrible session in the gym! It was like training in a sauna! Didn have any strength or stamina session was as follows

Straight arm pulldowns

5 x 15 - don't know weight

One arm BORs

30 x 10

50 x 10

72.5 x 3,3,3 rest pause

57.5 x 6,3

After this I was completely fcked because of the heat!

Lat Pulldowns

50 x 15

60 x 12

60 x 12

Iso lever lat pulldown

30 x 10,10 rest pause

30 x 10,10 rest pause

Seated rows - concentrated on contraction more than weight

40 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 12

No cardio as was too warm. Home now and on the couch and too tired at the moment to make any tea. Looking forward to a break this weekend.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and a few pics as well







Posing is sh1t and chest is a weak point as well as seen


----------



## Robbie

Backs looking awesome. Whats your current weight? (and height)


----------



## MURPHYZ

as above m8, yeah your back is looking very impressive, shoulders looking well to m8.


----------



## liam0810

Cheers lads. Height is 5ft 8 and weight this morning was 12st 8


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Cheers lads. Height is 5ft 8 and weight this morning was 12st 8


**** me your the same weight and height as me , except i look like shat lol.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Oh and a few pics as well
> 
> View attachment 84480
> 
> 
> View attachment 84481
> 
> 
> View attachment 84482
> 
> 
> Posing is sh1t and chest is a weak point as well as seen


get away man there's fvck all wrong wi yer chest ...you look awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> get away man there's fvck all wrong wi yer chest ...you look awesome :thumbup1:


Cheers mate but not feeling good at the moment. Feel skinny and flat and knackered as well. A good rest this weekend should help.

My chest I feel is a weak point even though I'm strong on it. Maybe I need to mix the training up to restart some growth in it.


----------



## RACK

Nice and lean there mate. Looking good!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Nice and lean there mate. Looking good!


Cheers pal, I'm getting there. 4 weeks left and just want to get a little leaner. Scott should help with that hopefully!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work mate, very impressive


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Great work mate, very impressive


Cheers mate, i can get lean, i just need to add some quality mass over the next year or so


----------



## liam0810

No cardio this morning as I'm pooped! Tonight is my favourite session and thats shoulders and traps. Will also do an extra 30mins cardio tonight as well.

Going the lakes tomorrow at 1 so early gym session and off for a nice relaxing weekend, no doubt with a few arguments with Lou as i'm not paying her enough attention!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate but not feeling good at the moment. Feel skinny and flat and knackered as well. A good rest this weekend should help.
> 
> My chest I feel is a weak point even though I'm strong on it. Maybe I need to mix the training up to restart some growth in it.


Everbody says that when dieting LOL adn teh only perosn who thinks it is you


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Everbody says that when dieting LOL adn teh only perosn who thinks it is you


Maybe you are right pal. Just had a steak baguette with some sweet potato fries sitting in the sun in town. Was heaven and plenty to perv on as well!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Maybe you are right pal. Just had a steak baguette with some sweet potato fries sitting in the sun in town. Was heaven and plenty to perv on as well!


behave skinny:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> behave skinny:lol:


Less of the skinny you cnut! :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Maybe you are right pal. Just had a steak baguette with some sweet potato fries sitting in the sun in town. Was heaven and plenty to perv on as well!


stop it your making me hungry LOL


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> stop it your making me hungry LOL


It was belting as well! Don't know if its because I'm dieting but probably one of the best steak sarnies i've had


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> It was belting as well! Don't know if its because I'm dieting but probably one of the best steak sarnies i've had


Totally coz yer dieting m8


----------



## liam0810

Well I'm now apart of Team Alpha! Scott is sorting everything out for me from Monday so looking forward to it. Hopefully I'll grow well and with his help I think I will. Very excited for what the next year holds for me.

Session today was arms and was:

High cable curls dual arm

5 x 20

7.5 x 15

10 x 12

15 x 7

Rope pressdowns-

20 x 20 x 3 sets

25 x 10

27.5 x 6

straight bar curls, supersetted with ez bar curls 4 supersts (8sets total)

30 x 15 straight 20 x 12 EZ

30 x 10 straight 20 x 10 EZ

30 x 10 straight 20 x 8

40 x 6 EZ

close grip bench press

80 x 20

90 x 15

100 x 10 x 2

standing dumbell curls supersetted with lying dumbell extentions

2 sets 20 reps of each 10kg DBs

v bar pressdowns supersetted with rope hammer curls

3 sets 4-6 reps of each. 40kg

Arms are now on fire and looking very vascular.

Just doing half hour on treadmill then off to the lakes for the weekend


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice, have a good weekend m8.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> nice, have a good weekend m8.


Cheers pal. You to


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Well I'm now apart of Team Alpha! Scott is sorting everything out for me from Monday so looking forward to it. Hopefully I'll grow well and with his help I think I will. Very excited for what the next year holds for me.
> 
> Session today was arms and was:
> 
> High cable curls dual arm
> 
> 5 x 20
> 
> 7.5 x 15
> 
> 10 x 12
> 
> 15 x 7
> 
> Rope pressdowns-
> 
> 20 x 20 x 3 sets
> 
> 25 x 10
> 
> 27.5 x 6
> 
> straight bar curls, supersetted with ez bar curls 4 supersts (8sets total)
> 
> 30 x 15 straight 20 x 12 EZ
> 
> 30 x 10 straight 20 x 10 EZ
> 
> 30 x 10 straight 20 x 8
> 
> 40 x 6 EZ
> 
> close grip bench press
> 
> 80 x 20
> 
> 90 x 15
> 
> 100 x 10 x 2
> 
> standing dumbell curls supersetted with lying dumbell extentions
> 
> 2 sets 20 reps of each 10kg DBs
> 
> v bar pressdowns supersetted with rope hammer curls
> 
> 3 sets 4-6 reps of each. 40kg
> 
> Arms are now on fire and looking very vascular.
> 
> Just doing half hour on treadmill then off to the lakes for the weekend


Lot of sculpting work going on there Liam . Nice.

I bet you see a lot of them in the gym doing a lot of these accesory exercises with fvck all to sculpt ...........................you feel like shouting at em BUILD SOMETHING TO SCULPT FIRST YOU [email protected], EH lol :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Replicator said:


> Lot of sculpting work going on there Liam . Nice.
> 
> I bet you see a lot of them in the gym doing a lot of these accesory exercises with fvck all to sculpt ...........................you feel like shouting at em BUILD SOMETHING TO SCULPT FIRST YOU [email protected], EH lol :lol:


yeah sorry bout that m8, i must try harder.


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> yeah sorry bout that m8, i must try harder.


I dont get ye breeny :confused1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Replicator said:


> I dont get ye breeny :confused1:


lol sorry m8, u said to build summin to sculpt so i said i will try harder, twas a joke that's now gone wrong and unfunny.


----------



## Replicator

LOL , sorry , Im not with it today , still got a touch of that bloody flu thing nearly over it though , trained a wee bit this morning , felt good..

Mabye id better edit that bit now that youve mentioned it incase it offends ?


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Lot of sculpting work going on there Liam . Nice.
> 
> I bet you see a lot of them in the gym doing a lot of these accesory exercises with fvck all to sculpt ...........................you feel like shouting at em BUILD SOMETHING TO SCULPT FIRST YOU [email protected], EH lol :lol:


Mate you must of been in the gym when I was doing these as i told one lad who was like a bean pole to stop fcking about doing wrist curls and get bench pressing and squatting! He must of done about 8 sets of wrist curls!

Anyway had a belting weekend in the lakes. Couldn't ask for better weather and had a meal on Saturday which was amazing and lunch at a pub called The Punch Bowl on Sunday which was one of the nicest meals I've ever had! Diet was a little relaxed but didn't go mad.

I've got my diet and training off Scott for the run up till holiday and it's very low carb but a lot more fats, nearly a keto diet. Also training is changing a little and he's cutting my cardio down. I'm a bit nervous as it seems more cals and less training but he's the boss and that's what I'm paying him for. Looking forward to what the next 4 weeks holds and then what's happening after I'm back.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Mate you must of been in the gym when I was doing these as i told one lad who was like a bean pole to stop fcking about doing wrist curls and get bench pressing and squatting! He must of done about 8 sets of wrist curls!
> 
> Anyway had a belting weekend in the lakes. Couldn't ask for better weather and had a meal on Saturday which was amazing and lunch at a pub called The Punch Bowl on Sunday which was one of the nicest meals I've ever had! Diet was a little relaxed but didn't go mad.
> 
> I've got my diet and training off Scott for the run up till holiday and it's very low carb but a lot more fats, nearly a keto diet. Also training is changing a little and he's cutting my cardio down. I'm a bit nervous as it seems more cals and less training but he's the boss and that's what I'm paying him for. Looking forward to what the next 4 weeks holds and then what's happening after I'm back.


good stuff Liam ....all the best m8


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> good stuff Liam ....all the best m8


Cheers Rep. Really looking forward to it now!


----------



## liam0810

I'm carrying a shed load of water from this weekend, alot more than usual! I've actually nearly lost my abs! Spoke to Scott and he told me high dose of Vit c and dandelion root so am on that now probably for a week or so.

Legs later and looking forward to it, training on my own this week which is a struggle but suppose ill get used to the new plan Scott's given me.


----------



## liam0810

Trained back last night and am in bits today! Hit 5 reps @ 180kg on Deads so was very happy about that! No training tonight but might go rock climbing.

I've dropped a lot of the water I was carrying the last few days but I've filled out after changing my diet. Looks like Scott might know what he's talking about!


----------



## RACK

Funny how things change when Scott gets involved ain't it mate 

As said, he's loving how you look at the moment and can't wait to push you further


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Funny how things change when Scott gets involved ain't it mate
> 
> As said, he's loving how you look at the moment and can't wait to push you further


It's true mate I was a little skeptical about the extra cals but doesn't seem to be doing me any harm and if anything it's helped me!

I hope I can stay injury free an follow everything he tells me


----------



## RACK

This is the way I look at it. I used to do all the work on my own cars, still do a few things for other people and if really needed I get my tools out, but I've a good friend who's got his own garage and does me a good job without ripping me off for a fair price.

With your body you're living proof you can get yourself in really good shape. All you're doing is paying a little more for a lot more progress and for things to happen quicker, in reality it's a few drinks less each weekend to pay for someone to advice you as it's clear you don't need help, just a few new ways of doing things


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> This is the way I look at it. I used to do all the work on my own cars, still do a few things for other people and if really needed I get my tools out, but I've a good friend who's got his own garage and does me a good job without ripping me off for a fair price.
> 
> With your body you're living proof you can get yourself in really good shape. All you're doing is paying a little more for a lot more progress and for things to happen quicker, in reality it's a few drinks less each weekend to pay for someone to advice you as it's clear you don't need help, just a few new ways of doing things


Exactly mate and as I've cut down drink to maybe once a month that extra money is being spent with Scott and I get a lot more benefit from it. I need help in getting bigger the right way I think and I know that's what he'll do. Hopefully if he agrees I'll be stepping on stage late next year


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> It's true mate I was a little skeptical about the extra cals but doesn't seem to be doing me any harm and if anything it's helped me!
> 
> I hope I can stay injury free an follow everything he tells me


Amen to that Liam all the best mate


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Amen to that Liam all the best mate


Cheers rep! Lots of changes over the next few months


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers rep! Lots of changes over the next few months


all will be for the good tho. when you say a highdose of vitc would that dose be around the 2g mark ?


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> all will be for the good tho. when you say a highdose of vitc would that dose be around the 2mg mark ?


I'm on 5000mg a day mate.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> I'm on 5000mg a day mate.


sorry I meant 2g LOL .you on 5g, fvckin hell does that not give you the sh1ts LOL


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> sorry I meant 2g LOL .you on 5g, fvckin hell does that not give you the sh1ts LOL


Ha ha no mate I'm fine with it. Ive been doing a high dose for a while due to the low dose of DNP I was doing until last Wednesday.


----------



## liam0810

Just finished shoulders and thats my weights done for the week. I've sent Scott what I was getting out and will wait for feedback on if training and diet are the same next week. I'm 4 pounds heavier than last Saturday but looking just as lean.

View attachment 85003
View attachment 85002


----------



## liam0810

Just finished shoulders and thats my weights done for the week. I've sent Scott what I was getting out and will wait for feedback on if training and diet are the same next week. I'm 4 pounds heavier than last Saturday but looking just as lean. I know I can beat 75% of my lifts this week as my training partner will be back and he gives me that extra push. Just gonna get up now and do some cardio and abs and then a lazy day. Dying for some dirty food but staying strict till told otherwise.


----------



## liam0810

Just a few pics from this weeks training. Feeling a lot fuller than last week.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 85018
> View attachment 85019
> View attachment 85020
> 
> 
> Just a few pics from this weeks training. Feeling a lot fuller than last week.


looking awsome mate.. looking much bigger than the last pics I saw.... and still very lean ([email protected]) :lol: what would you say your bf is there mate?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> looking awsome mate.. looking much bigger than the last pics I saw.... and still very lean ([email protected]) :lol: what would you say your bf is there mate?


Cheers Jay! I feel bigger but nearly as lean, just lost a bit of vascularity on my obliques and chest but will get that back soon enough. I had it measured 2 weeks ago at 9.2% but I think I'm a little lower now. Any ideas?


----------



## Jay.32

That is my ideal shape... whats your plans?? you competing?

You stay pretty lean all year round dont you? im being lazy now not reading right through your journal.. obviously your diet is spot on and strict..do you have a cheat?refeed once a week?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> That is my ideal shape... whats your plans?? you competing?
> 
> You stay pretty lean all year round dont you? im being lazy now not reading right through your journal.. obviously your diet is spot on and strict..do you have a cheat?refeed once a week?


Not as lean as I should really, around 15% but gonna try and keep it lower this time and maybe about 10-12%. I do have a cheat but as diet has changed this week according to Scott then I don't know if I can have one tomorrow. I'm at a christening tomorrow so will have a few vodkas but nothing mad. I just want a decent cheat meal as well though, like a nandos and some ice cream!

Plans are to put some quality mass on over the next 12-14 months and then look at competing back end of next year


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Not as lean as I should really, around 15% but gonna try and keep it lower this time and maybe about 10-12%. I do have a cheat but as diet has changed this week according to Scott then I don't know if I can have one tomorrow. I'm at a christening tomorrow so will have a few vodkas but nothing mad. I just want a decent cheat meal as well though, like a nandos and some ice cream!
> 
> Plans are to put some quality mass on over the next 12-14 months and then look at competing back end of next year


I know theres the didication and hard work involved, but you must have a good metabolism to stay in that lean shape.

All the bst with your goals mate.

Im subbed now...


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I know theres the didication and hard work involved, but you must have a good metabolism to stay in that lean shape.
> 
> All the bst with your goals mate.
> 
> Im subbed now...


It's the past year that I've really got bitten by the bug and especially the last couple of months on this cut has made me even more determined to see where I can get. I'm never gonna be a beast but I could look half decent on stage with the right guidance and I think Scott is the man for that.

Cheers mate and I'm subbed to yours as well so will keep popping in.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> It's the past year that I've really got bitten by the bug and especially the last couple of months on this cut has made me even more determined to see where I can get. I'm never gonna be a beast but I could look half decent on stage with the right guidance and I think Scott is the man for that.
> 
> Cheers mate and I'm subbed to yours as well so will keep popping in.


I think scott will be looking forward to working with you... coz I think you could step on stage now. Im looking forward to what scott does with you.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I think scott will be looking forward to working with you... coz I think you could step on stage now. Im looking forward to what scott does with you.


So am I mate. Cheers for the compliment about getting stage now but I think I'd just be making up the numbers. When I do get up there I want to win or else there's no point. As Ricky Bobby said "if you're not first you're last!"


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 85018
> View attachment 85019
> View attachment 85020
> 
> 
> Just a few pics from this weeks training. Feeling a lot fuller than last week.


No question M8 your looking awesome.. :thumb: ....your a wee poser LOL .  .............can I suggest one thing, (middle pose ) IF you want to raise your bicep another qaurter inch or more do exactly what your doing but clench your thumbs in your hands to make a sort of fist and turn your hands inwards so your fist is facing your face . hey presto bigger biceps :thumbup1: do it in front of a mirror and turn your hands in slowly and just watch that bicep rise just that little bit more. Hope Ive explained this so you can understand what I mean .


----------



## liam0810

Ha ha I'm a massive poser mate! I'll give that a go for my next lots of pics no doubt next week! Cheers pal!


----------



## liam0810

Training this week has changed to more compounds and I'm enjoying it. It's hard work but surprisingly my strength is up! I just DB rowed 72.5kg for 6 and 8 reps. Could of lifted more but they're the heaviest DB's in the gym. Scott has me sodium loading so it's salt with everything for the week!

Carb cravings are not as bad as I thought they'd be but I asked if I could have a refeed and he said not for 2 weeks. That was a little soul destroying but I've got to suck it up and realise it will be worth it. Even went to nandos before with Lou and had a chicken salad! A frigging chicken salad! Also Lou nearly got drop kicked yesterday because when I got home from the gym the b1tch had ordered herself a dominos!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Training this week has changed to more compounds and I'm enjoying it. It's hard work but surprisingly my strength is up! I just DB rowed 72.5kg for 6 and 8 reps. Could of lifted more but they're the heaviest DB's in the gym. Scott has me sodium loading so it's salt with everything for the week!
> 
> Carb cravings are not as bad as I thought they'd be but I asked if I could have a refeed and he said not for 2 weeks. That was a little soul destroying but I've got to suck it up and realise it will be worth it. Even went to nandos before with Lou and had a chicken salad! A frigging chicken salad! Also Lou nearly got drop kicked yesterday because when I got home from the gym the b1tch had ordered herself a dominos!


some folks have just no compasion m8 .. :lol: ...........but ....youd think youd get a bit of help by not doing this sh1t in front of you , its hard enough without getting it thrown in your face


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> some folks have just no compasion m8 .. :lol: ...........but ....youd think youd get a bit of help by not doing this sh1t in front of you , its hard enough without getting it thrown in your face


Ha ha exactly mate. If she ever gets pregnant im just gonna sit there drinking wine in front of her! Ha!


----------



## Milky

Looking good brother...


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha exactly mate. If she ever gets pregnant im just gonna sit there drinking wine in front of her! Ha!


bwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaahbwahahahahahhaahahhaah

Exellent :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Looking good brother...


Cheers pal. 14 days left so got to stay focused! This is a good prep for next year if i get on stage!


----------



## liam0810

Was on way to the gym for my morning cardio when my mate rang and asked me could i get him from Blackburn as he was stuck there! So up I went to get him and borrow him some cash, so no cardio this morning. Will double up tomorrow morning to make up for it.

Tonight is legs and am looking forward to it. Got box squats which I've never done before. Do you go to parallel on them or is it lower?


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 85018
> View attachment 85019
> View attachment 85020
> 
> 
> Just a few pics from this weeks training. Feeling a lot fuller than last week.


Ripped to death mate, keep it up! lookin awsome


----------



## RACK

With the box squats I find it easier using a bench mate. Straddle the bench, squat down onto it, dead stop then come back up. There's a vid in my journal somewhere of me doign a 200kg one I think, maybe more. If not go on youtube and look for "thejohnnyrack" and it's on my vids


----------



## GolfDelta

RACK said:


> With the box squats I find it easier using a bench mate. Straddle the bench, squat down onto it, dead stop then come back up. There's a vid in my journal somewhere of me doign a 200kg one I think, maybe more. If not go on youtube and look for "thejohnnyrack" and it's on my vids


Agree with the straddling method,i've seen people placing it sideways and although i've not seen any accidents I am always worried it slips or their @rse slides and they end up crushed on the deck under a barbell!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Ripped to death mate, keep it up! lookin awsome


Cheers pal. I'm amazed that I'm as lean as i am even though i've put on 5 pounds! Once i have a refeed before holiday no doubt i'll put even more on. Next 2 weeks are gonna be interesting


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> With the box squats I find it easier using a bench mate. Straddle the bench, squat down onto it, dead stop then come back up. There's a vid in my journal somewhere of me doign a 200kg one I think, maybe more. If not go on youtube and look for "thejohnnyrack" and it's on my vids


I've only got little legs so i will just stop parellel will this be ok?


----------



## liam0810

gduncan said:


> Agree with the straddling method,i've seen people placing it sideways and although i've not seen any accidents I am always worried it slips or their @rse slides and they end up crushed on the deck under a barbell!


Would it be safer doing it on the smith machine?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> With the box squats I find it easier using a bench mate. Straddle the bench, squat down onto it, dead stop then come back up. There's a vid in my journal somewhere of me doign a 200kg one I think, maybe more. If not go on youtube and look for "thejohnnyrack" and it's on my vids


Just watched the vid mate and thats pretty much how low i'd be going. So i'll try that. Dont think i'll hit 200KG but i'll go for 160KG at least!


----------



## RACK

As long as your ass touches the bench its all good.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> As long as your ass touches the bench its all good.


It might touch and end up staying there!


----------



## RACK

I did that the other week with 530lb on. My training partner has just had a shoulder op so couldn't help me. I had to lean forward and put one end of the bar on the rack then duck down and put the other side on. Bet it was p1ss funny to watch, I'm just glad I didn't panic lol


----------



## GolfDelta

RACK said:


> I did that the other week with 530lb on. My training partner has just had a shoulder op so couldn't help me. I had to lean forward and put one end of the bar on the rack then duck down and put the other side on. Bet it was p1ss funny to watch, I'm just glad I didn't panic lol


Haha fvck that mate i'd be flapping,I think I maybe even would have cried.

Liam I don't like Smith machine squats personally but it would prob be safer for the first few times to get technique if you've no spotter.


----------



## RACK

I couldn't afford to panic or I'd have been crushed lol The weight on me wasn't too bad, just couldn't stand and felt awkward.

Just go lighter with the weight til you get the motion right, trust me it's not that hard to master but you're strength will shoot up once you get the hang of it


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. I'm amazed that I'm as lean as i am even though i've put on 5 pounds! Once i have a refeed before holiday no doubt i'll put even more on. Next 2 weeks are gonna be interesting


Just hammer it for the 2 weeks and stay away from the bakery section in asda...... :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Just hammer it for the 2 weeks and stay away from the bakery section in asda...... :whistling:


Ha ha i know mate i will! Its so hard but it will be worth it. Then in Maga i can eat all the cakes and pies that i can!


----------



## RACK

Lucky tw4t, I gotta still diet and train in ibiza lol


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha i know mate i will! Its so hard but it will be worth it. Then in Maga i can eat all the cakes and pies that i can!


**** when i went to Maga i lived in macdonalds....1st night i got there i went to the strip, fresh from cutting and no ale for 2 months, i made it into the 1st two bars along the strip and to this day remember nothing else, i woke up in the apartment and it was like a scene from the hangover, proper fuked up!!! i never had any shoes on god knows where they went, girl naked on a matress on the floor, head spinnin, sick all over the wall, empty bear cabs, funny @ss holiday


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Lucky tw4t, I gotta still diet and train in ibiza lol


Scott hasn't said i can drink and eat but i will be. I've not got a show to prep as the holiday is my show!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> **** when i went to Maga i lived in macdonalds....1st night i got there i went to the strip, fresh from cutting and no ale for 2 months, i made it into the 1st two bars along the strip and to this day remember nothing else, i woke up in the apartment and it was like a scene from the hangover, proper fuked up!!! i never had any shoes on god knows where they went, girl naked on a matress on the floor, head spinnin, sick all over the wall, empty bear cabs, funny @ss holiday


That was the same as me last year. I started drinking at the airport, we got there for midday i slowed down the drinking but dont remember anything after 10pm and woke up stark b0llock naked lying at the bottom of my bed. My mate said the last thing he saw of me was me running off down the strip on my own! This year i will try and take it a little easier. Actually that wont happen! :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> That was the same as me last year. I started drinking at the airport, we got there for midday i slowed down the drinking but dont remember anything after 10pm and woke up stark b0llock naked lying at the bottom of my bed. My mate said the last thing he saw of me was me running off down the strip on my own! This year i will try and take it a little easier. Actually that wont happen! :thumb:


Haha no that wont happen......everything was a daze from day 1 until i touched down back in lpool, the way it should be, fill ya boots haha


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Haha no that wont happen......everything was a daze from day 1 until i touched down back in lpool, the way it should be, fill ya boots haha


Hotel is all inlcusive as well. Food is usually cr4p but booze is ok. Last year i stripped the lining of my throat as i drank that much of the cheap vodka. Couldn't speak by the 3rd and last night so had to go out with a note pad and pen!


----------



## liam0810

Just smashed legs and I'm stronger than ever!

Managed a PB on lying leg curls. Actually my heaviest I've done on leg curls was 60kg for 5. I did 60 x 5, easily so went to 65 and got them out, managed 70 x 5 and then got 75 x 3 nd assisted on last 2. Well happy with that!

Box squats I surprised myself as well. Started on 140 and got them out easily. Went upto 180 and first rep I nearly fell forward but persevered. Went upto 190 and got them out. Hit 200 x 3 and was assisted on last 2.

Legs are going to be sore tomorrow but its well worth it!


----------



## Milky

Looking good for Saturday mate, who's training ?


----------



## liam0810

Me and my training partner Danny mate. What times best for you? 12?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Me and my training partner Danny mate. What times best for you? 12?


yeah bob on mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> yeah bob on mate.


I'll text you the address mate.


----------



## liam0810

Cardio was a struggle this morning as i slept sh1t and also after training legs yesterday. Another cardio session tonight and abs. Tomorrow i'm training shoulders with Milky at my gym so should be a good session. I better put in a decent performance!


----------



## Jay.32

Its good to have a training sesh with other members.... pick up tips off each other...

But not to much talikg between sets!! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Its good to have a training sesh with other members.... pick up tips off each other...
> 
> But not to much talikg between sets!! :thumbup1:


There's 4 of us i think so will plenty of talking! Actually last time i think George got a bit wound up with the amount i was talking!

Oh and just booked 2 weeks in Sharm in November. 5* all inclusive for £650 each. Hotel seems a good one as well! Can't wait. I wont be doing a cut for that one though!


----------



## Replicator

hey bud ..just popping into say hello


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> hey bud ..just popping into say hello


Hi pal, how's tricks? Just trained with Milky and was a good session although my mate had a go at me for talking too much ha!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Hi pal, how's tricks? Just trained with Milky and was a good session although my mate had a go at me for talking too much ha!


LOL ,thats quite funny coz I noticed your post in Milky's thread just a couple o minutes ago LOL


----------



## liam0810

Just sent progress pics to Scott along with with my weight this morning and what I lifted all week. Will see what's changing this week. I really want some carbs but I know that's not happening!


----------



## Replicator

he might let you eat a porride oat  stick in there bud :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

What I would give for some oats now!


----------



## liam0810

Cardio today is rock climbing. Hopefully my right wrist doesnt keep playing up. Then going cinema later but no sweets so will bring a bag of nuts. One week to go!


----------



## liam0810

Just in the pics and every advert is for beer or ice cream! Why does god hate me?!


----------



## Replicator

Inspirational note needed here I think .................strip of and go look in the mirror ...............do you really want to waste all the hard work youve done to get this far ...............stick in there bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Inspirational note needed here I think .................strip of and go look in the mirror ...............do you really want to waste all the hard work youve done to get this far ...............stick in there bud :thumbup1:


He's looking lean as fu*k mate but as we all know you never believe anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> He's looking lean as fu*k mate but as we all know you never believe anyone else's opinion.


I know Milky ..Ive seen the photos he put up just a week or so ago (3-4 pages back ) he looks fvckin awesome eh................really does !!


----------



## liam0810

Cheers milky and rep. I'm not going to give in not when the finish line is so close. I don't really enjoy a pint anymore but at the moment one would go down a treat.

Just waiting on my instructions from Scott for next week and hopefully he'll she'd some light on what he's got planned for me when I come back. Plan is to start PCT when I'm on holiday and hopefully only need 6 weeks off and get back on it and then grow and grow and grow!


----------



## liam0810

Just been thinking about this but before starting PCT does anyone think it might be useful to take advantage and do a 2-4 week rebound course? Something like naps, tren a, prop and then start PCT? I hear people make great gains when they finish cutting.


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Just been thinking about this but before starting PCT does anyone think it might be useful to take advantage and do a 2-4 week rebound course? Something like naps, tren a, prop and then start PCT? I hear people make great gains when they finish cutting.


Scarb reffered to this in his journal mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Scarb reffered to this in his journal mate.


I'll have a look now, cheers pal


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers milky and rep. I'm not going to give in not when the finish line is so close. I don't really enjoy a pint anymore but at the moment one would go down a treat.
> 
> Just waiting on my instructions from Scott for next week and hopefully he'll she'd some light on what he's got planned for me when I come back. Plan is to start PCT when I'm on holiday and hopefully only need 6 weeks off and get back on it and then grow and grow and grow!


Sounds like A good plan


----------



## liam0810

Orders are in for Scott and everything is staying the same this week, he must be happy with where I'm at as cals are still high and cardio is still the same. 10 days left!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Orders are in for Scott and everything is staying the same this week, he must be happy with where I'm at as cals are still high and cardio is still the same. 10 days left!


Brilliant Liam ...your doing great 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 BINGO :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Brilliant Liam ...your doing great 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 BINGO :thumbup1:


Cheers pal, to tell you the truth you and a few others on here have helped me hugely with the comments through this journal so thanks mate and reps.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, to tell you the truth you and a few others on here have helped me hugely with the comments through this journal so thanks mate and reps.


well deserved Liam and thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Just done cardio and abs and amazingly it's not p1ssing down in Manc this morning. Last night was cheat and triceps. Scott told me to smash all PB's so I tried. I managed 140kg on flat Bench for 3 reps with another 2 assisted, last week was 130 x 5. Also got a PB on tricep press down, stack + 30kg for 6. Everything else was maxed and if I failed to reach the reps that I should I dropped the weight for a drop set and got an extra few out to make up for it.

Got quite a few comments in the gym about looking ripped so must be doing something right..

Later is back, deads, bent over rows (underhand), one armed DB rows although ill change this as I repped out the heaviest DB last week. Anyone got an idea what I could change it for? Close grip pull ups and finishing with hammers and reverse grip ex bar curls


----------



## liam0810

Back and biceps tonight and was a decent session. Managed 160kg underhand BOR, form wasn't great so dropped to 130kg for strict reps. PB on reverse grip seated curls @ 60kg for 10 reps. Could of gone heavier to be truthful. Tomorrow is double cardio and no weights.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Just done cardio and abs and amazingly it's not p1ssing down in Manc this morning. Last night was cheat and triceps. Scott told me to smash all PB's so I tried. I managed 140kg on flat Bench for 3 reps with another 2 assisted, last week was 130 x 5. Also got a PB on tricep press down, stack + 30kg for 6. Everything else was maxed and if I failed to reach the reps that I should I dropped the weight for a drop set and got an extra few out to make up for it.
> 
> Got quite a few comments in the gym about looking ripped so must be doing something right..
> 
> Later is back, deads, bent over rows (underhand), one armed DB rows although ill change this as I repped out the heaviest DB last week. Anyone got an idea what I could change it for? Close grip pull ups and finishing with hammers and reverse grip ex bar curls





liam0810 said:


> Back and biceps tonight and was a decent session. Managed 160kg underhand BOR, form wasn't great so dropped to 130kg for strict reps. PB on reverse grip seated curls @ 60kg for 10 reps. Could of gone heavier to be truthful. Tomorrow is double cardio and no weights.


Awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Back and biceps tonight and was a decent session. Managed 160kg underhand BOR, form wasn't great so dropped to 130kg for strict reps. PB on reverse grip seated curls @ 60kg for 10 reps. Could of gone heavier to be truthful. Tomorrow is double cardio and no weights.


what will you be doing for cardio mate.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> what will you be doing for cardio mate.


Just do 20-25mins steady state uphil on the treadmill. Then tonight is the same but 40mins. Usually chuck a film on Youtube and get plodding away pal


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Just do 20-25mins steady state uphil on the treadmill. Then tonight is the same but 40mins. Usually chuck a film on Youtube and get plodding away pal


Ploddin LOL I know exactly what you mean


----------



## liam0810

Fck me in tired. It's really getting to me. On way to do legs now as well.

Leg extensions

Box squats

Leg press

Lying leg curls


----------



## Replicator

hI LIAM just popped in for moral .........keep it up man the days are ticking by


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> hI LIAM just popped in for moral .........keep it up man the days are ticking by


Cheers mate. I've taken 400mg caffeine and 3 scoops of jak3d so I'm ready to train now!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Fukc me, u must be well wired after that m8.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. I've taken 400mg caffeine and 3 scoops of jak3d so I'm ready to train now!


ohh FFS youll never sleep mun LOL


----------



## liam0810

I'm actually still pooped but that was a good session.

Managed 210kg x 5 on box squats. Also did 200 x 5, 190 x 5 x 2 sets and 160 x 5.

Also got a PB on lying leg curls 80kg x 5.

Just got home now and watching Ireland beat Spain. Well a man can dream


----------



## Replicator

minted :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Slept sh1t again last night and i'm like a walking zombie. Going training shoulders now and then watch the footy. Gonna take a zoplicone to help me sleep tonight, never took sleeping pills but needs must at the moment. Hopefully i'll get a good few hours kip tonight and then i'll be recharged for the next few days.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. I've taken 400mg caffeine and 3 scoops of jak3d so I'm ready to train now!





liam0810 said:


> Slept sh1t again last night and i'm like a walking zombie. Going training shoulders now and then watch the footy. Gonna take a zoplicone to help me sleep tonight, never took sleeping pills but needs must at the moment. Hopefully i'll get a good few hours kip tonight and then i'll be recharged for the next few days.


I wonder why :lol:


----------



## Replicator

edit double post :crying:


----------



## liam0810

Finally got some sleep last night so feel a little better. Plan for today is go the gym do cardio and then chill out in the hydro pool and sauna as I have a free pass to total fitness. Tonight im doing the manchester midnight walk which is a 10km walk for cancer around the city centre. That's gonna be fun walking passed all the p1ssed up tw4ts! Oh well it's for a good cause


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Finally got some sleep last night so feel a little better. Plan for today is go the gym do cardio and then chill out in the hydro pool and sauna as I have a free pass to total fitness. Tonight im doing the manchester midnight walk which is a 10km walk for cancer around the city centre. That's gonna be fun walking passed all the p1ssed up tw4ts! Oh well it's for a good cause


Well done m8 ..it is a good cause ..cant count on both hands how many of my family (parents on both sides ) that disease has taken

and hope all else is going well m8 ......thats another week in


----------



## liam0810

Yeah it's a good cause mate and I've lost family and friends to it over the years. I'm very moody and irritable today though so its the last thing I want to be doing. I just want to go to bed and sleep for the next few days.

I've told Lou that I'm not gonna be nice to live with the next few days. I just want ice cream and chips!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Yeah it's a good cause mate and I've lost family and friends to it over the years. I'm very moody and irritable today though so its the last thing I want to be doing. I just want to go to bed and sleep for the next few days.
> 
> I've told Lou that I'm not gonna be nice to live with the next few days. I just want ice cream and chips!


understandable tho Liam ...........short fuse comes to mind :scared:


----------



## liam0810

Orders are in from Scott and I get high GI carbs on Tuesday! Hurray!

Feeling a lot better today and not as grumpy. Just been town and got my mate his outfit for maga. Thought I'd try it on and model it. 

Yes yes this is probably the gayest photo on UK-M! I'm gonna terrorise him in magaluf!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and what food does everyone suggest for high GI carbs? Pancakes, syrup, waffles, white potato(how can I have these cooked?), sweets?


----------



## Hayesy

Lmao well in liam!!!

Uv got balls


----------



## Milky

My fu*king EYES !


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Lmao well in liam!!!
> 
> Uv got balls


Why can you see them? Ha!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> My fu*king EYES !


Mate this is what I'm training in next time we have a session!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Mate this is what I'm training in next time we have a session!


No you fu*king aint !


----------



## RACK

breads, white pasta/rice, spuds (go for white make them into wedges, few old el paso spices with olive oil over them and bake in the oven for 30mins at about 180c)

Mate that outfit is fooking awesome!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> breads, white pasta/rice, spuds (go for white make them into wedges, few old el paso spices with olive oil over them and bake in the oven for 30mins at about 180c)
> 
> Mate that outfit is fooking awesome!


I might keep the outfit for myself! So with the wedges I could use the 1 cal spray as got to watch my fats? On low GI I could do the same even though Scott said no condiments?

What about sweets for high GI's? And low fat yogurts?


----------



## liam0810

An hours cardio done today and tonight is my last weight session before holiday and am doing a full body workout. I'm thinking of doing the following to completely deplete myself ready for carb up.

DB incline chest press 3 x 15

Cable flyes 3 x 15

Seated press 2 x 12

Shoulder press 3 x 15

Lat DB raises 3 x 15

Pulldowns 3 x 15

Seated row 3 x 15

Pullovers 3 x 15

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extensions superset lying curls 3 x. 15

EZ bicep curls 3 x 15

Dips 3 x failure

Hammers curls 3 x 15 superset with Rope pushdowns 3 x 20

I should be completely sh4gged after that!


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> I might keep the outfit for myself! So with the wedges I could use the 1 cal spray as got to watch my fats? On low GI I could do the same even though Scott said no condiments?
> 
> What about sweets for high GI's? And low fat yogurts?


Yep, 1 cal is fine. Use the swarzch (SP???) spice things you can get, there isn't anything in them at all so they're fine. I use them on my chicken with some salt and pepper and tastes good. I'd say the hot periperi and cajun ones are the best

Harribo and weight watchers cakes should be fine on high gi days but I'd double check first


----------



## Pid

Bit of a random one but do you go to the gym at the salford reds stadium?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Yep, 1 cal is fine. Use the swarzch (SP???) spice things you can get, there isn't anything in them at all so they're fine. I use them on my chicken with some salt and pepper and tastes good. I'd say the hot periperi and cajun ones are the best
> 
> Harribo and weight watchers cakes should be fine on high gi days but I'd double check first


I've emailed Scott so will see what he says about the haribo and cakes.

I've got to watch my sodium mate so think I'll just put paprika and chilli powders on my spuds.

And Pid I do mate. I do my morning cardio there and sometimes a weights session in the week


----------



## Pid

were you there yesterday morning? i swear i saw someone who looked like you doing hill climbs on the treadmill...

not stalking haha i subscribed to your journal a couple of weeks ago as you seem to put a lot more info about your routines, etc

Stu


----------



## liam0810

Pid said:


> were you there yesterday morning? i swear i saw someone who looked like you doing hill climbs on the treadmill...
> 
> not stalking haha i subscribed to your journal a couple of weeks ago as you seem to put a lot more info about your routines, etc
> 
> Stu


Yep that was me mate! Been going a while now and it's not a bad gym. Alot of lads train badly in there though!


----------



## Pid

Ah, i was the sweaty lad that was on the bike in front of you haha

You are huge mate!

I only joined 2 weeks ago, so haven't really noticed that much although there does seem to be quite a few people there who seem to be carrying rolls of carpets haha

Stu


----------



## liam0810

Pid said:


> Ah, i was the sweaty lad that was on the bike in front of you haha
> 
> You are huge mate!
> 
> I only joined 2 weeks ago, so haven't really noticed that much although there does seem to be quite a few people there who seem to be carrying rolls of carpets haha
> 
> Stu


Next time i'm in mate say hello. yeah there's quite a few lads who think they're massive in there but you get that everywhere! I'm probably one of them actually ha ha!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> I might keep the outfit for myself! So with the wedges I could use the 1 cal spray as got to watch my fats? On low GI I could do the same even though Scott said no condiments?
> 
> What about sweets for high GI's? And low fat yogurts?


 mg:


----------



## Replicator

how many days to go now ive lost count LOL


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> how many days to go now ive lost count LOL


tomorrow and Wednesday left mate. last day in work tomorrow. Fly at 6am Thursday morning. Cannot wait!


----------



## Replicator

Enjoy m8 ,, well worked for Id say .. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Enjoy m8 ,, well worked for Id say .. :thumbup1:


Cheers pal and like I said thanks for all the support. Gonna start a new journal when back that will be about getting bigger and the lead into a show next year. Next 12 months should be interesting!!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal and like I said thanks for all the support. Gonna start a new journal when back that will be about getting bigger and the lead into a show next year. Next 12 months should be interesting!!


Im subbed on it already


----------



## liam0810

So final pictures after last session before refeed. I think I look pretty much the same as last week. Still holding a little water but with the sodium/water drop and high Vit c over next couple of days that will be gone. Will take pics Wednesday night after refeed

.


----------



## liam0810




----------



## Guest

Looking ace m8! Fair play pal, you've worked hard!


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Looking ace m8! Fair play pal, you've worked hard!


Cheers mate, let's hope I can keep condition all through the holiday and get straight back at it when back. Although cals are being increased dramatically when back and am guessing training will change as well.

Me, you and George should sort a session out next month mate


----------



## Replicator

awesome m8 Ripped and repped


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate, let's hope I can keep condition all through the holiday and get straight back at it when back. Although cals are being increased dramatically when back and am guessing training will change as well.
> 
> Me, you and George should sort a session out next month mate


Yeah sound pal, im up for a bit of that.

The hols isnt going to do you any harm m8, if anything a bit of time to recuperate ready for the coming push.


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Yeah sound pal, im up for a bit of that.
> 
> The hols isnt going to do you any harm m8, if anything a bit of time to recuperate ready for the coming push.


Hopefully it does me well, although there won't be much rest as its gonna be relentless for 4 days!


----------



## Jay.32

very lean mate.....


----------



## Milky

Cant see the pics but l know how well you have done and massive respect for that.

If l can get half as lean for my holiday l will be over the moon.


----------



## liam0810

Cheers Jay. Hopefully i get this refeed right and hold condition till sunday!

Milky - with PScarb pushing you, i think you'll do well. I said to Dave we'll sort another training session out in a few weeks time if you want


----------



## RACK

Jesus mate, very very impressive!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Jesus mate, very very impressive!


Cheers pal.

I'm enjoying my refeed today but eating the carbs too quick, need so slow down! Only 3 litres of water is difficult though. Constantly thirsty.


----------



## RACK

Embrace the thirst, when you wake up dry as fook in the morning you'll love it


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Embrace the thirst, when you wake up dry as fook in the morning you'll love it


That's what Scotts said pal. Think I'll get some ice chips when I'm home and suck on them. Haven't got a clue how people only drink 2 litres a day


----------



## GoHeavy

Looking sharp pal! Wish i cud say the same about myself! Haha. When is this leeds ahow then mate. Cud meet up with u?!


----------



## Replicator

one day to go :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Looking sharp pal! Wish i cud say the same about myself! Haha. When is this leeds ahow then mate. Cud meet up with u?!


Cheers pal. It's 23rd September I think. Looking forward to it, as seems a few are doing it now.

Yes Rep one more day. Got tomorrow off so a lie in an then bed for 9 to be up for 2.30am. Nice short day!


----------



## Rotsocks

Had a quick flick through Liam and great tranformation there.

Its a shame I have only just found it as it would of been a great journal to follow.

Enjoy the rebound


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Had a quick flick through Liam and great tranformation there.
> 
> Its a shame I have only just found it as it would of been a great journal to follow.
> 
> Enjoy the rebound


Cheers mate means a lot off you as remember reading your journal last year and it inspired me to tell you the truth. Looking forward to the rebound and growing.


----------



## Rotsocks

No problem pal.

Looking forward to you next journal.


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and first day refeed hasn't made me look any difference TBH. I'm thinking after today's low GI refeed I'll look bang on tomorrow morning, perfect for the first day on the beach!


----------



## Jay.32

wish I was going on holiday right now!!!


----------



## Rob68

Have a great holiday Bez  :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> wish I was going on holiday right now!!!


You going away mate? Got another 2 this year but don't think I'll be dieting like this again. Well one is Oktoberfest so no point dieting for a beer festival in Munich! The other is 2 weeks in Egypt, maybe a 4 week cut using DNP for that one!


----------



## liam0810

Rob68 said:


> Have a great holiday Bez  :thumbup1:


Cheers Bertie!!


----------



## Jay.32

Only one holiday for me this year mate.. Ive already spent a fortune renovating one of my properties..

going to Zante in august for a friends wedding..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Only one holiday for me this year mate.. Ive already spent a fortune renovating one of my properties..
> 
> going to Zante in august for a friends wedding..


I only got 3 days last year after buying a house so wanted to make up for it this year. Next year I start saving for my wedding so probably only one hol then. Weddings are frigging expensive and a waste of money as I'll be divorced after a couple of years!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I only got 3 days last year after buying a house so wanted to make up for it this year. Next year I start saving for my wedding so probably only one hol then. Weddings are frigging expensive and a waste of money as *I'll be divorced after a couple of years!*


:lol:atleast you know how it works...:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> I only got 3 days last year after buying a house so wanted to make up for it this year. Next year I start saving for my wedding so probably only one hol then. Weddings are frigging expensive and a waste of money as I'll be divorced after a couple of years!


Why bother mg:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Why bother mg:


I don't know mate! She's forcing me! Plan is married at 30, kids a year later, divorced by 35 living in Thailand by 35 and half years old!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> I don't know mate! She's forcing me! Plan is married at 30, kids a year later, divorced by 35 living in Thailand by 35 and half years old!


m8 thats a good plan, wish I'd thought of that, I been married 12 years next month and I'm only 33, what a waste lol


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> I don't know mate! She's forcing me! Plan is married at 30, kids a year later, divorced by 35 living in Thailand by 35 and half years old!


well ....at least youve made plans :lol:

ps) been married thrice mg:


----------



## liam0810

I've told her as well, she thinks I'm joking but at least she can't act suprised when it happens! Ha ha!

I know I've not really mentioned that I'm going away but 8 hours till I'm on the way to the airport! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Milky

Have a great holiday mate.

Can l just say the pics dont do you justice, you have done an amazing job mate, fair play to you.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Have a great holiday mate.
> 
> Can l just say the pics dont do you justice, you have done an amazing job mate, fair play to you.


Cheers pal that means a lot. I look at the pics and always think I could look better and should look better. So that coming from you means a lot.


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal that means a lot. I look at the pics and always think I could look better and should look better. So that coming from you means a lot.


Hey seriously mate, you deserve the credit.


----------



## MURPHYZ

awesome pics m8. ur looking superb, very lean, u will always be ur own worst critic m8, so u will have to trust us lot not to blow smoke up ya, and i think we all agree u look good.

Now **** off on holiday and get fat plz, ur making me depressed. lol.

enjoy urself m8.


----------



## liam0810

Ha ha cheers George and breeny!

Yep i probably will get fat on holiday but that will be all off a week after I'm back and then raring to go to get as big as I can!


----------



## liam0810

2nd double vodka going down a treat at the airport. This is gonna be a messy one!


----------



## Replicator

good luck and have a good one :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Quick update of the holiday. I'm in my bedroom now as been a grumpy fcker today. Just nearly lost my rag with some Southern Fairy for putting his stuff on my sun lounger. When actually I had left my lounger for about 3 hours so he pretty much wasn't in the wrong. Realised I need a break from everyone! Holiday is belting though and not been hitting the booze as bad as I normally do on lads holidays. In the day we go down to the daiquiri bar on the beach and have a couple of them and then back to the hotel for 4ish, food at 7 and get on it at 9. My throat is fcked again from the cr4p vodka here but nothing else to drink as don't want to get on the lager as my condition will get even worse.

Diet has worked a treat though and first day I look ripped and vascular as hell! Had a lot of attention but sadly mostly frigging lads asking my for diet advice!! I'm looking quite watery today but that was expected as diet hasn't been the cleanest but I worked hard for 12 weeks so a few days enjoying myself I think is worth it.

Even though it's only been 3 days I can't wait to get back to the gym and start the next phase of my journey to becoming the new Frank Zane!!

On the pics you can see all the veins in my chest and abs so very happy with that indeed.


----------



## Queenie

Fab condition liam  don't wish the holiday away, enjoy it and smash it when u get back 

Def a good decision to stick with the voddy lol x


----------



## Jay.32

looking awsome mate... now get out and enjoy yourself.. try a few different spirits.. theres bound to be something nicer than that cheap vodka..


----------



## liam0810

Cheers queenie and Jay. And there isn't anything better than the vodka! I tried the whiskey, gin and Bacardi and they're all vile! Oh well looks like I won't be able to speak tomorrow after the tonight's boozing.


----------



## Replicator

still looking awesome Liam ..enjoy your hols m8 ,,,,,youve earned the break


----------



## liam0810

Just got back home after a belting holiday. Don't feel rough either as didn't get hammered constantly. Slept about 6-7 hours a day as well. Food in hotel was cr4p and even pigs wouldn't eat it. Still I ate too much and ate too much ice cream and just weighed myself and ive put on 14pounds in just over 4 days!!! I can tell alot is water though so will sort that out the next couple of weeks.

Can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow and get back on diet. Will also be throwing in cardio every morning for 45mins this week and next to hopefully shed the water weight.

All in all though had a great holiday, diet and training for the past 12 weeks was worth it for how I looked, especially first. 2 days. Also proved to myself that I can get close to where I need to compete, condition wise.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Just got back home after a belting holiday. Don't feel rough either as didn't get hammered constantly. Slept about 6-7 hours a day as well. Food in hotel was cr4p and even pigs wouldn't eat it. Still I ate too much and ate too much ice cream and just weighed myself and ive put on 14pounds in just over 4 days!!! I can tell alot is water though so will sort that out the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow and get back on diet. Will also be throwing in cardio every morning for 45mins this week and next to hopefully shed the water weight.
> 
> All in all though had a great holiday, diet and training for the past 12 weeks was worth it for how I looked, especially first. 2 days. Also proved to myself that I can get close to where I need to compete, condition wise.


Exactly Liam , well done again m8 .


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope you got plenty of attention from the ladies mate


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope you got plenty of attention from the ladies mate


I did mate but probably more off lads asking for training and diet advice!! Got offered a job as a male stripper as well! I don't know how the bigger and more ripped lads cope as I'm nowhere the size of them and got a lot of attention.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Quick update of the holiday. I'm in my bedroom now as been a grumpy fcker today. Just nearly lost my rag with some Southern Fairy for putting his stuff on my sun lounger. When actually I had left my lounger for about 3 hours so he pretty much wasn't in the wrong. Realised I need a break from everyone! Holiday is belting though and not been hitting the booze as bad as I normally do on lads holidays. In the day we go down to the daiquiri bar on the beach and have a couple of them and then back to the hotel for 4ish, food at 7 and get on it at 9. My throat is fcked again from the cr4p vodka here but nothing else to drink as don't want to get on the lager as my condition will get even worse.
> 
> Diet has worked a treat though and first day I look ripped and vascular as hell! Had a lot of attention but sadly mostly frigging lads asking my for diet advice!! I'm looking quite watery today but that was expected as diet hasn't been the cleanest but I worked hard for 12 weeks so a few days enjoying myself I think is worth it.
> 
> Even though it's only been 3 days I can't wait to get back to the gym and start the next phase of my journey to becoming the new Frank Zane!!
> 
> On the pics you can see all the veins in my chest and abs so very happy with that indeed.
> 
> View attachment 86730
> View attachment 86731


Mate you looking great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Mate you looking great!!!!!!!!!!


Cheers pal. Just had a catch up on your journal and don't beat yourself up too much about eating sh1t on Saturday. Just get back on track and you'll be right. Sometimes gym and diet doesn't take priority when you're having personal problems. And like I said get down to the docks and meeting some orange birds ha!


----------



## liam0810

Just been gym and done 45mins on treadmill feel better already! Cant believe how much water I'm holding. My feet have swelled up and look like hobbit feet ha!


----------



## Milky

What you got in mind next mate ?

Are you continuing with Scot ?


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> What you got in mind next mate ?
> 
> Are you continuing with Scot ?


Yep carrying on with Scott and just waiting for him to get back to me about the next phase. Think it will be a lean bulk. He's given me my diet but just waiting on workouts and if I'm doing a rebound. Can't wait to lift some iron tomorrow!


----------



## liam0810

I've dropped 9 pounds of water since coming home Monday, so should be back at my pre-holiday weight and hopefully condition by end of the weekend. Went the gym last night and did chest. 1st session back was difficult but glad to be back in the gym.

Just waiting for Scott to get back to me about a few things. Once i know, i'll put more detail on here.


----------



## liam0810

Trained legs last night and they are in bits! Did high reps with little rest and was a killer.

Sqauts

2 warm ups

110 x 20

120 x 20

130 x 15

Leg Extensions FST7

10 plates x 10 x 7 sets

Leg press

200 x 20

220 x 20

Lying leg curls

55 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

75 x 3,2

65 x 5

20 mins on the bike after it didnt help either!


----------



## Jay.32

Just bought myself a new mounting bike, for cardio... picking it up friday..

Good leg session there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Trained legs last night and they are in bits! Did high reps with little rest and was a killer.
> 
> Sqauts
> 
> 2 warm ups
> 
> 110 x 20
> 
> 120 x 20
> 
> 130 x 15
> 
> Leg Extensions FST7
> 
> 10 plates x 10 x 7 sets
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 200 x 20
> 
> 220 x 20
> 
> Lying leg curls
> 
> 55 x 5
> 
> 65 x 5
> 
> 75 x 5
> 
> 75 x 3,2
> 
> 65 x 5
> 
> 20 mins on the bike after it didnt help either!


u will be walking like you spent the night with gary glitter for the rest of the day!!

So the holiday as decent yeah, suppose the male attention was a bummer but least you know your heading down the right track mate!!

Would be interesed to hear what diet your doing next myself hahaha, i need a lean bulk!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Just bought myself a new mounting bike, for cardio... picking it up friday..
> 
> Good leg session there mate:thumbup1:


Not been on a bike for a long time, i got bored. i like the treadmill more. Mountain biking though is completely different though and will be more enjoyable than being in the gym


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah theres a nice canal near my house, so its just a nice long ride... not off road mounting biking....


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> u will be walking like you spent the night with gary glitter for the rest of the day!!
> 
> So the holiday as decent yeah, suppose the male attention was a bummer but least you know your heading down the right track mate!!
> 
> Would be interesed to hear what diet your doing next myself hahaha, i need a lean bulk!


ha ha mate im not a 12 year old cmabodian kid so think Gary would have nothing to do with me!! But i am finding walking hard, supposed to be going site as well but dont want to have to walk about.

The male attention wasn't too bad just got a bit tiring after a while. the female attention didnt though!

Diet has changed mate. carbs are up to about 400g from mainly oats, dextrose and spuds. fats have been lowered and mainly through my eggs and EVOO. protein is about 350-400g from chicken, red meat, eggs, whey. Think i'm roughly on 4000 cals at the moment.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> ha ha mate im not a 12 year old cmabodian kid so think Gary would have nothing to do with me!! But i am finding walking hard, supposed to be going site as well but dont want to have to walk about.
> 
> The male attention wasn't too bad just got a bit tiring after a while. the female attention didnt though!
> 
> Diet has changed mate. carbs are up to about 400g from mainly oats, dextrose and spuds. fats have been lowered and mainly through my eggs and EVOO. protein is about 350-400g from chicken, red meat, eggs, whey. Think i'm roughly on 4000 cals at the moment.


Nice, love the motivation you have mate lad!!

Suppose male attention can be looked at in a good way, i feel a few eyes on me when i take my top off now a days and i like it....very veiny at the moment, look like i have webs everywere lol!

I cant wait for this holiday myself mate i need it after all the [email protected] thats gone one!!

you bulikn up then on that diet yeah!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah theres a nice canal near my house, so its just a nice long ride... not off road mounting biking....


Lets hope the weather gets better for the rest of the summer or your gonna be p1ss wet through!!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Nice, love the motivation you have mate lad!!
> 
> Suppose male attention can be looked at in a good way, i feel a few eyes on me when i take my top off now a days and i like it....very veiny at the moment, look like i have webs everywere lol!
> 
> I cant wait for this holiday myself mate i need it after all the [email protected] thats gone one!!
> 
> you bulikn up then on that diet yeah!


Sounds like your on the way mate. You think your lean enough yet? yeah mate after the sh1t with your ex a holiday will do you good, especially the sh4gging!

yeah a lean bulk, will do it slow though as to keep fat gain to a minimum. Hopefully keep my abs for the rest of the summer. Just need to stay away from ice cream!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Lets hope the weather gets better for the rest of the summer or your gonna be p1ss wet through!!


you have to spoil it dont you lol


----------



## Hayesy

Duno mate, just added a new avi i took the other day, i need bigger shoulders and would like to be a little wider!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Duno mate, just added a new avi i took the other day, i need bigger shoulders and would like to be a little wider!


You look well mate and very lean. How much longer now?


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> You look well mate and very lean. How much longer now?


2 weeks left on the var 100mg ed and then im not to sure if i sould hit pct, only sides i have had so far are the pumps in my lower back and calfs!

My holiday is booked for 2nd week in Aug so plenty of time!

think i told you a while i was thinking of jabbin maybe just a short cycle, hate any kind if water retention, my body cant half hold water, im all for the lean hard gains lol!!!

Total noob to injecting so........


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> 2 weeks left on the var 100mg ed and then im not to sure if i sould hit pct, only sides i have had so far are the pumps in my lower back and calfs!
> 
> My holiday is booked for 2nd week in Aug so plenty of time!
> 
> think i told you a while i was thinking of jabbin maybe just a short cycle, hate any kind if water retention, my body cant half hold water, im all for the lean hard gains lol!!!
> 
> Total noob to injecting so........


Do the PCT mate as i shut down badly on Var. Get some proviron to run with your PCT.

If you are wanting to jab and keep water down, as long as diet is clean then this should be ok. But i would suggest test prop and masteron prop for 6 weeks. jab 1ml of each every other day. Take arimidex 0.5mg eod which will also help with water


----------



## liam0810

Just thought i'd put a comparison of how i've changed from the start of my cut till the end


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Do the PCT mate as i shut down badly on Var. Get some proviron to run with your PCT.
> 
> If you are wanting to jab and keep water down, as long as diet is clean then this should be ok. But i would suggest test prop and masteron prop for 6 weeks. jab 1ml of each every other day. Take arimidex 0.5mg eod which will also help with water


Think if i do this the start of next week i will keep lean and gain for the holiday!? mind you i go away Aug 17th!?

Nolva + Prov PCT of r how long would you say


----------



## GoHeavy

Oi oi skinny.... whit wooo..... haha....

Come on then, tell the secrets?


----------



## liam0810

Nolva, clomid and prov for 4 weeks mate and start day after last jab/tab.

You've got about 6 weeks so if you up cals slightly and keep cardio in you might gain a little before holiday


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Oi oi skinny.... whit wooo..... haha....
> 
> Come on then, tell the secrets?


Secrets mate? What secrets? Ha ha


----------



## GoHeavy

U need to help me get my a$$ in gear before marbs in august mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Just thought i'd put a comparison of how i've changed from the start of my cut till the end
> 
> View attachment 87269
> View attachment 87270
> 
> 
> View attachment 87267
> View attachment 87268


Great results there mate! Looking bloody awesome.

Rep's:thumb:


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:
 

> Nolva, clomid and prov for 4 weeks mate and start day after last jab/tab.
> 
> You've got about 6 weeks so if you up cals slightly and keep cardio in you might gain a little before holiday


Cool, Would you say low dose test or tren!?

Btw what did you get upto on holiday then, any crazy stuff happen lol


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Great results there mate! Looking bloody awesome.
> 
> Rep's:thumb:


Cheers pal. If thats you in your Avi that's what i'll be aiming for next year!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Cool, Would you say low dose test or tren!?
> 
> Btw what did you get upto on holiday then, any crazy stuff happen lol


leave the tren for your first jabbing cycle and run test and masteron.

You know what pal it was pretty tame really. Bladdered every night on the strip, no trouble and as i am engaged i was a good boy!!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> leave the tren for your first jabbing cycle and run test and masteron.
> 
> You know what pal it was pretty tame really. Bladdered every night on the strip, no trouble and as i am engaged i was a good boy!!


Cool, dont think its worth starting it until i come back from my holiday prob would be rushed and not planned prop!

when i went no nob heads wanting to have a go, we just had a ball, only trouble i had was finding my apartment when i was out the game lol.

Drunk as hell everynight myself when i went, i was into the gym much when i went over, i was just starting out so wasnt worried about what i eat or drank, will be a very diff story when i go over to spain in Aug!!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. If thats you in your Avi that's what i'll be aiming for next year!


Yeah it's me albeit a couple of yrs ago and i don't look like that at the mo unfortunately and tbh the lighting is quite flattering, lol. I'm getting back there though!

Anyway, you're in better condition than what i was imo. Your vascularity is crazy, veins on top of veins, looks awesome!

Be good to see where you go from here


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah it's me albeit a couple of yrs ago and i don't look like that at the mo unfortunately and tbh the lighting is quite flattering, lol. I'm getting back there though!
> 
> Anyway, you're in better condition than what i was imo. Your vascularity is crazy, veins on top of veins, looks awesome!
> 
> Be good to see where you go from here


I thought i was vascular the week before holiday. After Scott implemented his tips and tricks, it was crazy 1st and 2nd day of holiday!

Will be a show next year mate. Just got to see what muscle i can add. Going to start looking at what shows to aim for. I know there is a NABBA one Southport usually around May time. So might aim for that if i've gained what i want. Or might just aim for one in September as there is one in Leeds then.


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> U need to help me get my a$$ in gear before marbs in august mate!


Email me then mate and i'll help as much as i can


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Just thought i'd put a comparison of how i've changed from the start of my cut till the end
> 
> View attachment 87269
> View attachment 87270
> 
> 
> View attachment 87267
> View attachment 87268


awesome LiAM :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

My legs are in bits today, worse than yesterday. Just done 35mins on treadmill and it was a killer!

Back trained last night and went for higher reps and concentrated on really contracting my back

Pulldowns in front

15 plates x 10

16 plates x 10

Pulldowns behind

16plates x 10

16plates x 10

BOR

60 x 20

60 x 20

60 x 20

One Arm Isolever

40 x 20

50 x 15

40 x 20

That was enough for last night as gym was ridiculously hot!

Got a family meal tonight at East Z East in town. Best indian i've been to. Will be having my usual Chicken liver tikka and tandoori cod with a few rotis. Low in fat and not too bad on the carbs either


----------



## liam0810

5 days later and legs are still sore. Trained arms yesterday as was bored and wanted to do something. Got a good pump on them today.

Just come gym to do 45 mins fasted cardio as having a few drinks today at stone roses. Also will only have 100g oats today for my carbs and rest will be pro and fats. As I'm drinking I don't want too many carbs.

I'm lucky I've chose to go today to the Roses as its p1ssing down! Need to get some wellies and a waterproof. I knew I should of swapped them for Friday!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and Scott is sending me plans tonight for the next few weeks. 2 and half weeks left of pct and feel ok. Looking forward to already going back on, so is the missus as she's nt getting any at the moment!


----------



## liam0810

My orders are in from Scott and its time to pack some muscle on!

Next 2 weeks is all about power so first exercise of each day is with 3-5 mins. Training is 5 days a week which I prefer and cardio 40mins x 3 a week.

The stone roses last night were amazing and luckily it didn't p1ss down although it was like a bog in places. Thank god for Wellies! I've also noticed that my patience with people annoying me is a lot shorter. There were a few people off their faces who got told to f*cl off away from me as they were annoying me! I'm not even on gear either ha!

Off work today so just been to do some cardio and having some breakfast now. Going town with Lou and my mam in an hour so might treat them to some lunch. Thinking a fat steak would go down a treat


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> My orders are in from Scott and its time to pack some muscle on!
> 
> Next 2 weeks is all about power so first exercise of each day is with 3-5 mins. Training is 5 days a week which I prefer and cardio 40mins x 3 a week.
> 
> The stone roses last night were amazing and luckily it didn't p1ss down although it was like a bog in places. Thank god for Wellies! I've also noticed that my patience with people annoying me is a lot shorter. There were a few people off their faces who got told to f*cl off away from me as they were annoying me! I'm not even on gear either ha!
> 
> Off work today so just been to do some cardio and having some breakfast now. Going town with Lou and my mam in an hour so might treat them to some lunch. Thinking a fat steak would go down a treat


Thats the lack of/hunger for carbs for ye LOl


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Thats the lack of/hunger for carbs for ye LOl


I think you're right mate! Plus all the kn0bs off their faces on pills or coke was doing my head in!

Well I didn't do any weights today as my training partner forgot his dads birthday so he had to go round.

Back is being trained tomorrow and planning on getting some PB's this week. Will be happy if I do especially going through PCT.


----------



## liam0810

Gym tonight didn't start well as on my 5th set of deads I got a bad twinge in my lower back! My mate had said "try my new belt for this set. It's better than yours" Turns out that's not true!

One armed rows followed which were a struggle, wife grip pulldowns and wide grip pulls ups finished back. Did heavy sets of calf raises as well.

Just home now getting a bath for my back and then making steak with mushrooms and sweet potato.

Hopefully back is ok for squats on Thursday


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Gym tonight didn't start well as on my 5th set of deads I got a bad twinge in my lower back! My mate had said "try my new belt for this set. It's better than yours" Turns out that's not true!
> 
> One armed rows followed which were a struggle, wife grip pulldowns and wide grip pulls ups finished back. Did heavy sets of calf raises as well.
> 
> Just home now getting a bath for my back and then making steak with mushrooms and sweet potato.
> 
> Hopefully back is ok for squats on Thursday


your body will have moulded into your own belt I bet thats why his was no good for ye ............oh yea and what the fvck is this wife grips pulldowns business ........wife gets up ...pull her down .......wife gets up ...pull her down .....wife gets up ...pull her down :lol:

its all good m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Yeah I should of stuck to mine. I'll know better next time. Ha ha wife grips are amazing for your lats!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Yeah I should of stuck to mine. I'll know better next time. Ha ha wife grips are amazing for your lats!


 :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> If you are wanting to jab and keep water down, as long as diet is clean then this should be ok. But i would suggest test prop and masteron prop for 6 weeks. jab 1ml of each every other day. Take arimidex 0.5mg eod which will also help with water


I know you recommended this for Hayesy but i think this could be right up my street for what i'm after tbh. Don't want water retention just good solid gains, hmmm might consider this actually. Would adding in 100mg ED winstrol be a good addition mate? I was thinking about doing onerip but the pip sounds awful lol.



liam0810 said:


> My orders are in from Scott and its time to pack some muscle on!


Sounds good!

I'll watch on with interest.

Who's Scott btw, a PT??


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy - 100mg ed would be good mate as thats what i used the last 6 weeks of my cut.

Scotts a PT mate who Rack put me in touch with.

Last night was chest and found it hard going for some reason. Didnt sleep well the night before because of my back which is now feeling a little better.

Managed a PB of 130KG x 5 on incline barbell. After this was sh4gged and went onto 50kg flat db's and managed a measily 6! Dropped to 45K and struggled on that as well! Think i've got to remember I'm going through PCT so dont have the added strength from the AAS.

Got 2 weeks ofPCT left and might jump straight back on depending on how i feel.

Tongith is legs and hopefully back is upto squats. will be doing

Squats

leg press

DB lunges

standing calves

I didn't think i'd ever admit this but i am actually missing my morning cardio everyday! Just discovered the series breaking bad and was enjoying it watching it on Youtube whilstplodding along on the treadmill. Got 2 sessions this weekend though.

Going to go back rock climbing on sunday and hopefully my wrist is ok now


----------



## liam0810

Fcking hell that was one hard session! The heat was daft! Enjoyed it though. Got a PB on squats at 150 x 5 reps. Will up this next week. After 6 working sets on squats, we did leg press then kettle bell lunges. I don't know any other exercise that fcks you up more than lunges! Especially to finish off legs!

Home now and gonna make a Chinese fish broth which I discovered when dieting. It's

1 tbsp sesame oil

Bag of stir fry veg

1 tbsp fish sauce

1 tbsp low sodium soy

1 tbsp chilli flakes

Seasoning

600ml chicken stock

250g white fish

I fry off the veg in the oil and add fish sauce, soy and chilli flakes, fry a little longer than pour in the stock, bring to the boil and put in the white fish. The stock will poach the fish. It's lovely if I do say so myself! Will be adding some cooked sweet potato wedges as well for my carbs.


----------



## liam0810

Quads are in bits today which i am loving! Chest is nice and sore as well from Wednesday's session. Tonight is shoulders and is as follows:

DB Press 6 x 5

Upright rows EZ bar 4 x 12

Side laterals 3 x 8

3 x 6 DB shrugs - might swap these out for BB shrugs as the DB's only go to 72.5KG

Got nothing planned for this weekend apart from doing the garden tomorrow, takeaway DVD night with Lou and rock climbing on sunday. Will be doing an arm session tomorrow and 45mins cardio saturday and sunday.

Lou goes away on tuesday for a week so gonna have the house to myself which will be good! Used to always have parties or get a girl to come and stay when my mam was away but don't think i could do that now!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Quads are in bits today which i am loving! Chest is nice and sore as well from Wednesday's session. Tonight is shoulders and is as follows:
> 
> DB Press 6 x 5
> 
> Upright rows EZ bar 4 x 12
> 
> Side laterals 3 x 8
> 
> 3 x 6 DB shrugs - might swap these out for BB shrugs as the DB's only go to 72.5KG
> 
> Got nothing planned for this weekend apart from doing the garden tomorrow, takeaway DVD night with Lou and rock climbing on sunday. Will be doing an arm session tomorrow and 45mins cardio saturday and sunday.
> 
> Lou goes away on tuesday for a week so gonna have the house to myself which will be good! Used to always have parties or get a girl to come and stay when my mam was away but don't think i could do that now!


Sounds like your hitting it hard mate, glad its going well, cant beat a bit of rock climbing as well


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Sounds like your hitting it hard mate, glad its going well, cant beat a bit of rock climbing as well


Its going ok mate, early stages of getting some size on but looking forward to the challenge. yeah i love rock climbing but been neglecting it a bit recently. Hopefully can get my mate doing it every sunday


----------



## MURPHYZ

i used to enjoy a little climbing, shame all u ****ers live oop north,

hope u enjoyed ur hols m8, little bit of r and r is good for you.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> i used to enjoy a little climbing, shame all u ****ers live oop north,
> 
> hope u enjoyed ur hols m8, little bit of r and r is good for you.


Yeah enjoyed it mate but not kept the same condition but can expect to if I'm lean bulking. If I don't go any higher than 12% I'll be happy. The proper r&r holiday is in november. 2 weeks in Egypt. Can't wait!

How's the training going pal?


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Yeah enjoyed it mate but not kept the same condition but can expect to if I'm lean bulking. If I don't go any higher than 12% I'll be happy. The proper r&r holiday is in november. 2 weeks in Egypt. Can't wait!
> 
> How's the training going pal?


aye not bad on the training front, just havnt been bothered to update journal, just finishing up with pct and feeling pretty good at the mo, time to make plans for next cycle i reckon.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> aye not bad on the training front, just havnt been bothered to update journal, just finishing up with pct and feeling pretty good at the mo, time to make plans for next cycle i reckon.


I've got my next cycle sorted but think I'll keep it a secret ha! Nearly done my 3rd week of pct and feel ok, sex drive is low but not as bad as its been in the past. Gonna jump back on I think in 2-3 weeks as I want to grow as much as possible so that I do make stage next year!

Yesterday was arms and was an ok session but training partner wasn't much of a push as usual because he got wrecked on Friday!

We did:

5x5 close grip EZ bar curls, only managed 35kg on this so wasn't happy

3x10 pushdowns, did full stack so next week will add 20kg,

3 x 20 concentration curls. Not done these in a long time but liked them, only 10kg DBS though but nice and strict

3 x 12 cable kickbacks with 2 second hold at contraction

Reverse curls 2 x 6, 1 x 10, 1 x 20

Did 45mins fasted cardio yesterday morning and another 20mins after arms.

Going gym now for another 45mins cardio and if I'm bored later I might go and do some more and burn off some of that Manwich and homemade daiquiris I had last night with Lou.

Training from tomorrow will be same as last week but might have to swap out deads for the week as lower backs still sore.


----------



## Milky

mad isnt it mate, l dont even look forward to my refeed coz all l want to do is burn it back off with cardio.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> mad isnt it mate, l dont even look forward to my refeed coz all l want to do is burn it back off with cardio.


I know mate and it's strange as well because I'm missing my daily morning cardio as well. Going to add a couple of sessions this week though


----------



## MURPHYZ

going back on so soon, how do u feel about the whole time on = time off thing, bcos like yourself I'd like to get back at it sooner rather than in 12 weeks time.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> going back on so soon, how do u feel about the whole time on = time off thing, bcos like yourself I'd like to get back at it sooner rather than in 12 weeks time.


My last course was 7 weeks so 6 weeks off should be ok. Might get bloods done in 2 weeks. If everything is in range then may as wlell! Plus I want to get size on for the show in may. Once show is done I'll have a complete break.


----------



## MURPHYZ

ah i see, didnt realise course was 7 weeks, guess i'm just impatient and dont wanna wait til october .


----------



## liam0810

Last night was back and was a decent session although the sweat was pouring off me as the gym was like a sweat box!

Session was

Rack deads (should of been full deads but wanted to build back up from last week after the twinge)

120 x 5

170 x 5

190 x 5

220 x 5

230 x 5 PB

240 x 5 PB

One arms DB rows

50 x 10

57.5 x 10

60 x 10

62.5 x 10

Widegrip Lat pulldowns

15plates x 10

17plates x 6 dropped to 12plates x 6

18plates x 6 dropped to 12plates x 4

Wide grip pullups

BW x 4 (back was completely fried!!)

Swapped to underhand pullups

BW x 6 (ruined)

Gave up after this but was happy as my training partner managed 2 reps!

Seated calve raises

50 x 12

55 x 12 x 4 sets

I never really feel like i train calves properly when i go heavy as when it starts hurting i managed only a couple more reps out. I know i should get at least another 5 or 6 but I either can't or end up doing half reps. MUST TRY HARDER!

Lou has gone to Ibiza for a week so on my own. Think i'll pick up my dog from my mums for the next few days so i'm not lonely!

Also after speaking to Scott yesterday he said i should have longer off before i get back on a course. So it will be another 6 weeks at least. I don't mind this i just hope my sex drive kicks in again soon!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Last night was back and was a decent session although the sweat was pouring off me as the gym was like a sweat box!
> 
> Session was
> 
> Rack deads (should of been full deads but wanted to build back up from last week after the twinge)
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> 190 x 5
> 
> 220 x 5
> 
> 230 x 5 PB
> 
> 240 x 5 PB
> 
> One arms DB rows
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> 57.5 x 10
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> 62.5 x 10
> 
> Widegrip Lat pulldowns
> 
> 15plates x 10
> 
> 17plates x 6 dropped to 12plates x 6
> 
> 18plates x 6 dropped to 12plates x 4
> 
> Wide grip pullups
> 
> BW x 4 (back was completely fried!!)
> 
> Swapped to underhand pullups
> 
> BW x 6 (ruined)
> 
> Gave up after this but was happy as my training partner managed 2 reps!
> 
> Seated calve raises
> 
> 50 x 12
> 
> 55 x 12 x 4 sets
> 
> I never really feel like i train calves properly when i go heavy as when it starts hurting i managed only a couple more reps out. I know i should get at least another 5 or 6 but I either can't or end up doing half reps. MUST TRY HARDER!
> 
> Lou has gone to Ibiza for a week so on my own. Think i'll pick up my dog from my mums for the next few days so i'm not lonely!
> 
> Also after speaking to Scott yesterday he said i should have longer off before i get back on a course. So it will be another 6 weeks at least. I don't mind this i just hope my sex drive kicks in again soon!


Lot of work there Liam well done m8 ............but just wondering 120 what ?? is it all kgs or lbs and 15 plates ....how much in a plate ??


----------



## MURPHYZ

have you tried high reps with moderate weight for your calfs as another option.


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Lot of work there Liam well done m8 ............but just wondering 120 what ?? is it all kgs or lbs and 15 plates ....how much in a plate ??


It's kilos mate I don't say lbs as it makes it sound heavier than it actually is when people put it! With the plates its the cables so I think they work out about 5kg a plate. Theres 3 different cable machines that I use though and the plate weight vary.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> have you tried high reps with moderate weight for your calfs as another option.


Yeah pal I have and I like them. I sometimes do 100 reps as quick as possible, usually 10reps, 10-15sec rest. But I can't do these each time I do calves as they'll get used to it.


----------



## liam0810

Chest was tonight and felt strong going in the gym and thought I'd get some PB's, I was wrong!

Incline smith Bench press

120 x 5

130 x 5 (struggled)

120 x 5

120 x 5

110 x 5

100 x 5

Was goosed after this. I've realised that these 6x5 sets are ruining me! Think that's the point though as its for power.

Flat DB press

42 x 10 (weak!) PB is 62.5kg for 10!

35 x 10

35 x 10

37.5 x 10

Incline cable flyes - training partner fancied doing these instead of DB flyes. Didn't feel any different and if anything I prefer DB's

10 x 12

12 x 12

12 x 12 with 5 partials

Weighted dips

40 x 6

40 x 6

40 x 6

Cable crunches 4 x 12

Went to see my mam tonight so not been in long, just got a chilli on and sweet potato wedges.

Tomorrow is rest day from the weights so just a 45-50min cardio session which I'm actually looking forward to!


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Looking good mate, im sure you will reach your goals


----------



## liam0810

baggsy said:


> Looking good mate, im sure you will reach your goals


Cheers Baggsy! I've got to knuckle down and stay focused but I'm usually good at that kind of thing. Just hope my body responds as I hope


----------



## liam0810

Did 50mins on the treadmill tonight and enjoyed it.

Diet is still going well and I like it apart from the banana first thing, I just don't like the things!

My mate text me asking if I fancied meeting her at TGIF Friday's tomorrow so I checked online the menu and made sure it had something I could fit in my diet. So will be having new York strip with side of rice and salad. I love the milkshakes at TGIs but will refrain.

Tomorrow is leg day an I'm determined to beat my PB squat of 150 x 5 from last week. Strength is decent enough at the moment but definitely dont feel as good as when on the juice.

After Milky and Dave and a few others posted their measurements in various journals, I thought I'd add mine to here at the start of my lean bulk.

Weight 13'2

BF: 11-12% hard to estimate with the water I'm carrying but abs are just visible

Neck: 17.5

Chest: 46.5

Waist: 32

Biceps: 16.5

Thigh: 24

Calf: 15

There's a formula called the Reeves calculator which would out what your proportions should be to achieve the classic physique by taking your measurements of your wrist/ankle/head/pelvis.

Mine should be

Neck: 18 (+0.5)

Chest: 50 (+3.5)

Waist: 29 (-3.0)

Biceps: 18 (+1.5)

Thigh: 25 (+1.0)

Calf: 19 (+4.0!!!!)

I've got some growing to do before I get there!


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Fcking hell that was one hard session! The heat was daft! Enjoyed it though. Got a PB on squats at 150 x 5 reps. Will up this next week. After 6 working sets on squats, we did leg press then kettle bell lunges. I don't know any other exercise that fcks you up more than lunges! Especially to finish off legs!
> 
> Home now and gonna make a Chinese fish broth which I discovered when dieting. It's
> 
> 1 tbsp sesame oil
> 
> Bag of stir fry veg
> 
> 1 tbsp fish sauce
> 
> 1 tbsp low sodium soy
> 
> 1 tbsp chilli flakes
> 
> Seasoning
> 
> 600ml chicken stock
> 
> 250g white fish
> 
> I fry off the veg in the oil and add fish sauce, soy and chilli flakes, fry a little longer than pour in the stock, bring to the boil and put in the white fish. The stock will poach the fish. It's lovely if I do say so myself! Will be adding some cooked sweet potato wedges as well for my carbs.


Gotta agree with you on the lunges for finishing the legs off Liam.

Mine are in bits from Mondays session.

Recipie looks great. Think I will give that a go at the weekend


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Gotta agree with you on the lunges for finishing the legs off Liam.
> 
> Mine are in bits from Mondays session.
> 
> Recipie looks great. Think I will give that a go at the weekend


Lunges are a killer but in a weird way I love them!

Recipe is good mate especially when dieting! Low carbs, full of protein and flavour


----------



## liam0810

Legs tonight and always it was killer! Started with squats and was at anoter gym that didnt have a mirror in front of the rack, which i find makes it harder to see how your form is. Anyway i cracked on and i did a couple of warms up and jumped straight onto 140 and fired them out easy. Went onto 160 which is 10kg more than my PB last week. As my training partner was running late so i asked some lad to spot me on squats. I did 3 and then told him to just make sure i get the next 2 out. i started my 4th rep and got down deep and when i needed a little help to start the positive part of the movement the daft cnut just left me! Was fuming but he just stood there looking at me like I had 2 heads! By then my mate turned up so i dropped the weight to 150 and got 2 sets of 5 out and finished with 2 sets of 140 x 5

Next was Leg press 300 x 10, 360 x 10, 400 x 10, 400 x 10

Then it was the dreaded lunges! I grabbed the 24KG DB's and cracked on with 3 x 10. The last set i failed at 6 and then 7 and then managed the last 3. After that i felt dizzy and sick. It took me a good few minutes to get down the stairs. Thank god legs are over for a week!

I went TGI's for tea with my mate and had chicken, steak, cajun rice and sweet potato fries. Was really good!

Tomorrow is shoulders and thats my favourite session.

Also,been thinking about the 3 days at Oktoberfest, i've gone off lager and also 3 days of none stop lager is the last thing my body needs if i'm trying to put size on for next year! Got a couple of months to decide and break it to my mates who won't be happy, seeing as though i booked it!


----------



## liam0810

Shoulders tonight and felt strong. Matched PB's on DB press and would of gone up if the DB's went over 50kg.

Dumbell press 6x5reps

50 x 5

50 x 5

50 x 5

50 x 5

48 x 5

44 x 5

Upright rows ez bar 4x12reps

50 x 12

50 x 12

40 x 12

40 x 12

3x8 db side laterals

14 x 8

16 x 8

18 x 8

3x6 dumbell shrugs

50 x 8 x 3

50 x 8, 32 x 10, 28 x 10, 20 x 10, 10 x 12

Abbs 3x50 crunches

home now and cleaning the house and then going out for a bit tonight as bored being in the house on my own. Won't be drinking as will be having a few tomorrow.


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Legs tonight and always it was killer! Started with squats and was at anoter gym that didnt have a mirror in front of the rack, which i find makes it harder to see how your form is. Anyway i cracked on and i did a couple of warms up and jumped straight onto 140 and fired them out easy. Went onto 160 which is 10kg more than my PB last week. As my training partner was running late so i asked some lad to spot me on squats. I did 3 and then told him to just make sure i get the next 2 out. i started my 4th rep and got down deep and when i needed a little help to start the positive part of the movement the daft cnut just left me! Was fuming but he just stood there looking at me like I had 2 heads! By then my mate turned up so i dropped the weight to 150 and got 2 sets of 5 out and finished with 2 sets of 140 x 5
> 
> Next was Leg press 300 x 10, 360 x 10, 400 x 10, 400 x 10
> 
> Then it was the dreaded lunges! I grabbed the 24KG DB's and cracked on with 3 x 10. The last set i failed at 6 and then 7 and then managed the last 3. After that i felt dizzy and sick. It took me a good few minutes to get down the stairs. Thank god legs are over for a week!
> 
> I went TGI's for tea with my mate and had chicken, steak, cajun rice and sweet potato fries. Was really good!
> 
> Tomorrow is shoulders and thats my favourite session.
> 
> Also,been thinking about the 3 days at Oktoberfest, i've gone off lager and also 3 days of none stop lager is the last thing my body needs if i'm trying to put size on for next year! Got a couple of months to decide and break it to my mates who won't be happy, seeing as though i booked it!


Looked like a good session mate.

I love the challenge of a hard leg session. Get excited and nervous for the hour leading up to it.

Actually think of different ways to make it harder.

Its the doms that kill me.

Not to bad when I am walking about but trying to get up after I have been sat at my desk for a while is not much fun.

Takes mine about 5 days to ease up so i get a couple of days of comfortable walking before hitting them again


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Looked like a good session mate.
> 
> I love the challenge of a hard leg session. Get excited and nervous for the hour leading up to it.
> 
> Actually think of different ways to make it harder.
> 
> Its the doms that kill me.
> 
> Not to bad when I am walking about but trying to get up after I have been sat at my desk for a while is not much fun.
> 
> Takes mine about 5 days to ease up so i get a couple of days of comfortable walking before hitting them again


Yes mate it was a good session and i love but also hate training legs as it just takes it all out of you. The doms are quite bad but i know tomorrow they'll be worse and i'll definitely will be feeling it till Monday. Like i've said before my legs are a weak point size wise so I need to make sure i am giving 100% everytime i train them.


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Chest was tonight and felt strong going in the gym and thought I'd get some PB's, I was wrong!
> 
> Incline smith Bench press
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 130 x 5 (struggled)
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 110 x 5
> 
> 100 x 5
> 
> Was goosed after this. I've realised that these 6x5 sets are ruining me! Think that's the point though as its for power.
> 
> Flat DB press
> 
> 42 x 10 (weak!) PB is 62.5kg for 10!
> 
> 35 x 10
> 
> 35 x 10
> 
> 37.5 x 10
> 
> Incline cable flyes - training partner fancied doing these instead of DB flyes. Didn't feel any different and if anything I prefer DB's
> 
> 10 x 12
> 
> 12 x 12
> 
> 12 x 12 with 5 partials
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> 40 x 6
> 
> 40 x 6
> 
> 40 x 6
> 
> Cable crunches 4 x 12
> 
> Went to see my mam tonight so not been in long, just got a chilli on and sweet potato wedges.
> 
> Tomorrow is rest day from the weights so just a 45-50min cardio session which I'm actually looking forward to!


Bloody hell Liam ...well done m8 you must be one of our one in a million genetically gifted people if you can recover and gain from 30 sets of bench press (6x5 sets) . to start with I thought it was 6 sets x 5 reps . mg:


----------



## liam0810

Ha ha you fecisious Cnut!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha you fecisious Cnut!


What !!! was it a typo ...........was it really 6 sets x 5reps after all ..............fvck sake sorry mun :surrender: still think your a genetic better tho ........it makes me sick looking at your avi ....wi jealousy :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> What !!! was it a typo ...........was it really 6 sets x 5reps after all ..............fvck sake sorry mun :surrender: still think your a genetic better tho ........it makes me sick looking at your avi ....wi jealousy :lol:


Mate if I'm still training at your age then I'll be happy. Plus in your profile pic your in good nick. You putting any pics up in your journal?


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Mate if I'm still training at your age then I'll be happy. Plus in your profile pic your in good nick. You putting any pics up in your journal?


Keep up Liam ..they went up on wednesday the profile one was 4 years ago when I dieted to 10% bf and 12 st I am presenty 14st 4lb and 15ish Bf ..stats the lot are in there somewhere


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Keep up Liam ..they went up on wednesday the profile one was 4 years ago when I dieted to 10% bf and 12 st I am presenty 14st 4lb and 15ish Bf ..stats the lot are in there somewhere


Just looked mate and you look bigger than 14st 4! Got some size on you. What's your goals again?


----------



## Replicator

goal is to try to continue training into my older age trying to gain strength and muscle for as long as possible and be able to work around all my ailments and injuries


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> goal is to try to continue training into my older age trying to gain strength and muscle for as long as possible and be able to work around all my ailments and injuries


Like I said mate if I'm still training at your age and in the same nick as you then I'll be a happy man.

Did arms today and was a good session, pushed ourselves a lot more than last week

Ez bar close grip preacher curls 5x5

40 x 5

45 x 5

45 x 5

40 x 5

40 x 5

Press downs 3x10

Stack x 10 x 3

Concentration curls 3x20

12 x 20 x 3

Overhead rope extensions hold at contraction

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

7 plates x 12

Reverse curls

30 x 6 x 2

22 x 10

17.5 x 20

Weight this morning was 13st 2 so a 2 pound gain this week. I've emailed Scott and he said cals are being upped and training is changing - heavier weights less reps


----------



## baggsy1436114680

looking good, whos scott seen him mentioned alot in tour journal?


----------



## liam0810

Scott francis is a personal trainer who Rack recommended highly as he's been getting Rack ready for the past year for his comp. he's called Dutch Scott on here but doesn't post much anymore. Search his posts/threads, he knows his sh1t


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Like I said mate if I'm still training at your age and in the same nick as you then I'll be a happy man.
> 
> Did arms today and was a good session, pushed ourselves a lot more than last week
> 
> Ez bar close grip preacher curls 5x5
> 
> 40 x 5
> 
> 45 x 5
> 
> 45 x 5
> 
> 40 x 5
> 
> 40 x 5
> 
> Press downs 3x10
> 
> Stack x 10 x 3
> 
> Concentration curls 3x20
> 
> 12 x 20 x 3
> 
> Overhead rope extensions hold at contraction
> 
> 5 plates x 12
> 
> 6 plates x 12
> 
> 7 plates x 12
> 
> Reverse curls
> 
> 30 x 6 x 2
> 
> 22 x 10
> 
> 17.5 x 20
> 
> Weight this morning was 13st 2 so a 2 pound gain this week. I've emailed Scott and he said cals are being upped and training is changing - heavier weights less reps


Im sure you will be Liam ....I often wonder how I would have looked and got on if I had found BB in my twentys............... nice wee work out there too


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Im sure you will be Liam ....I often wonder how I would have looked and got on if I had found BB in my twentys............... nice wee work out there too


You'd be a beast mate but even at your age you could still get massive.

I never usually have a bet but decided to put 10quid on David haye in the 5/6 round. That's a nice 90quid I won!


----------



## liam0810

BBQ was last night was ok, had a few vodkas and a few beers but nothing mad. Ate well as well as i'd made tandoori salmon, marinated fish skewers, jerk chicken, rice and peas. So no cr4ppy hamburgers or sausages. Up now and off to the gym to hit the treadmill then climbing at 1. Gonna go to a Jamaican place after climbing and get some decent grub.

Looking forward to my training changing this week and also the extra calories in my diet!


----------



## Guest

Fcuking starving reading that m8.

Just about to head off myself, get the pull day done then home to some turkey and veg, how exciting haha


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Fcuking starving reading that m8.
> 
> Just about to head off myself, get the pull day done then home to some turkey and veg, how exciting haha


Turkey and veg mmmmm! Haha. I'm enjoying bulking as a I can enjoy my food more.

That's 50mins done on treadmill now home for oats and a shake and then to climb some rock!


----------



## MURPHYZ

some people hate turkey,, I love the stuff it's great when cooked well and not dry to feck.

have a good day m8.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> some people hate turkey,, I love the stuff it's great when cooked well and not dry to feck.
> 
> have a good day m8.


I'll eat the stuff but would choose chicken, steak or fish over it. Cheers pal have a goodun


----------



## Guest

I actually prefer turkey to chicken, when its cooked well its bang on.


----------



## liam0810

It's coming to the end of the 4th day since I trained legs and I've still got doms in them! These little twigs bette grow with how I am pushing myself on them!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> It's coming to the end of the 4th day since I trained legs and I've still got doms in them! These little twigs bette grow with how I am pushing myself on them!


My legs have always lagged mate.

I've got a bit more shape in them with all the cycling i do now but they are stubborn fvckers when it comes to growth.

How low do you go for squats mate?

When i go a$$ to grass (below parallel) i can't handle much weight but get bad doms, when i go to just parallel with more weight, i don't as nowhere much doms. So i'm stumped as to what is the best thing to do for growth?

Do i just leave my ego at the door and do the lighter weights and go A2G?


----------



## liam0810

I go as low as I can, first few sets it's ATG but when I get heavier it's to parallel. I see it as that if I can squat a PB of say 160 this week for 5 to parallel, in a few weeks I should be able to get it to ATG.


----------



## liam0810

Just finished back and did te following

BOR's

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 5

140 x 3 (did 5 but was too upright on last 2)

120 x 5

120 x 5 drop set to 60 x 12

One arm seated row

40 x 10

40 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

Pulldowns

17 x 8

18 x 6

16 x 8

Pull ups

Bw x 4, 6, 6

Failed miserably again at them!

No training partner this week which is a bummer, as I struggle to push those final two or three out without him.

Lou is back off holiday tomorrow and just in time as sex drive is coming back.

Finished maxiraws turbotest yesterday and started chapperal labs manimal to hopefully help with test levels whilst finishing pct.

Scotts changing my diet a little and adding another meal as he said its going well seeing as though I'm doing pct.


----------



## liam0810

Chest last night and was a decent session. Couldn't get on the smith machine for incline as some weapon was on it and doing about 10 sets! So i used the Hammer strength incline.

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 5

130 x 5

120 x 5

120 x 4

Flat DB press

40 x 10

40 x 10

42 x 10

40 x 10

incline DB flyes

25 x 10

30 x 8

27.5 x 10

Dips

BW+20 x 8

BW+40 x 6

BW X 12

Came home and Lou was back from Ibiza, so glad about that and couldn't see any love bites on her which is always a bonus ha!

Tonight is cardio so 50mins on treadmill followed by heavy rope crunches.

Booking an appointment with the pump clinic for next week to get my bloods done as finish PCT today. I feel ok, sex drive is a little low but not as bad as its been in the past.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Chest last night and was a decent session. Couldn't get on the smith machine for incline as some weapon was on it and doing about 10 sets! So i used the Hammer strength incline.
> 
> 80 x 5
> 
> 100 x 5
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 130 x 5
> 
> 130 x 5
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 120 x 4
> 
> Flat DB press
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 42 x 10
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> incline DB flyes
> 
> 25 x 10
> 
> 30 x 8
> 
> 27.5 x 10
> 
> Dips
> 
> BW+20 x 8
> 
> BW+40 x 6
> 
> BW X 12
> 
> Came home and Lou was back from Ibiza, so glad about that and couldn't see any love bites on her which is always a bonus ha!
> 
> Tonight is cardio so 50mins on treadmill followed by heavy rope crunches.
> 
> Booking an appointment with the pump clinic for next week to get my bloods done as finish PCT today. I feel ok, *sex drive is a little low *but not as bad as its been in the past.


Dont worry, lou had enough of that in Ibiza:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Hi Liam ,,alll good there m8


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Dont worry, lou had enough of that in Ibiza:laugh:


Ha ha Cnut! I wondered why her growler looked like a cheese toastie last night!


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Hi Liam ,,alll good there m8


Cheers Rep!


----------



## liam0810

Legs tonight and was a good session but I'm missing my training partner who gives me that extra push when needed.

100 x 6

140 x 6

160 x 5

160 x 5

140 x 5

140 x 4

Leg press

400 x 12

440 x 12

460 x 12

480 x 12

Usually do lunges here but I was too fcked! So swapped it for leg extensions fst-7 style.

Finished them and felt ill and legs were like jelly. Jumped on treadmill for 20mins to help loosen them up.

Got home and cutting the fat off my sirloin and I cut straight through the top of my thumb and nail! Blood everywhere and didn't have any plasters so drove to my mums who sorted it. the sight of blood especially my own!

Shoulders tomorrow and hoping training partner is back for them.

Going to book an appointment to get my bloods done next week as pct has finished. 4 weeks till back on gear! I'm itching to get on it and grow, grow, grow!!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Legs tonight and was a good session but I'm missing my training partner who gives me that extra push when needed.
> 
> 100 x 6
> 
> 140 x 6
> 
> 160 x 5
> 
> 160 x 5
> 
> 140 x 5
> 
> 140 x 4
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 400 x 12
> 
> 440 x 12
> 
> 460 x 12
> 
> 480 x 12
> 
> Usually do lunges here but I was too fcked! So swapped it for leg extensions fst-7 style.
> 
> Finished them and felt ill and legs were like jelly. Jumped on treadmill for 20mins to help loosen them up.
> 
> Got home and cutting the fat off my sirloin and I cut straight through the top of my thumb and nail! Blood everywhere and didn't have any plasters so drove to my mums who sorted it. the sight of blood especially my own!
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow and hoping training partner is back for them.
> 
> Going to book an appointment to get my bloods done next week as pct has finished. 4 weeks till back on gear! I'm itching to get on it and grow, grow, grow!!


 :thumbup1: nuff said .................sorry about your thumb tho :sad:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> 4 weeks till back on gear! I'm itching to get on it and grow, grow, grow!!


Clean bulk? What weight are you looking to get to mate?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Legs tonight and was a good session but I'm missing my training partner who gives me that extra push when needed.
> 
> 100 x 6
> 
> 140 x 6
> 
> 160 x 5
> 
> 160 x 5
> 
> 140 x 5
> 
> 140 x 4
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 400 x 12
> 
> 440 x 12
> 
> 460 x 12
> 
> 480 x 12
> 
> Usually do lunges here but I was too fcked! So swapped it for leg extensions fst-7 style.
> 
> Finished them and felt ill and legs were like jelly. Jumped on treadmill for 20mins to help loosen them up.
> 
> Got home and cutting the fat off my sirloin and *I cut straight through the top of my thumb* and nail! Blood everywhere and didn't have any plasters so drove to my mums who sorted it. the sight of blood especially my own!
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow and hoping training partner is back for them.
> 
> Going to book an appointment to get my bloods done next week as pct has finished. 4 weeks till back on gear! I'm itching to get on it and grow, grow, grow!!


ouch... any stitches??


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Clean bulk? What weight are you looking to get to mate?


Yep clean bulk. I'm hoping that I'll get to above 15stone as that's what I hit in february when using insulin. Not got any plans to use slin yet though. Might do 4-5 weeks in december though. Yep it's a clean bulk with most of my carbs coming from oats and sweet potato.

No stitches needed as the tip has stayed on by a little bit of skin. I've wrapped it and hoping it will heal. I've cut nearly half the nail off though which again is holding on by a little bit. That'll cone off but at the moment it's too sore to pull off. Plus I'm a pu$$y and don't want to look at it!


----------



## liam0810

Trained shoulders last night and due to my thumb I can't really use dumbbells.

shoulder press machine

15plates x5

16 x 5

17 x 5

18 x 5

Stack x 3 fail! No spotter!

18 x 5

18 x 5

19 x 3 static hold at end for 30secs

DB side lats

17.5 x 8

20 x 6

17.5 x 10

Side lat machine

10kg each side x 15 x 2

Couldn't upright row because of my thumb, so did shrugs on the hack squat machine. Didn't think it'd be any good but my mate swears by them and said his traps have come on massively.

160 x 20 hold at contraction

200 x 12 hold

220 x 12 hold

Standing calve raises

82.5 x 12 x 7 -10 sec rest between

Weight this morning is up 1 pound from last week so happy with that as want to gain slowly so I don't pile on too much fat.

Pct finished now and I feel ok, sex drive is a little better and not suffered from any kind of mood swings/ depression like some do through pct. plus my strength has been up, even stronger on some exercises.

Going to get bloods done next week and then in another 4 weeks before my next cycle. I just want to make sure all my liver enzymes are ok before jumping back on any orals.


----------



## liam0810

Plan for today is:

9.30 - 50mins fasted cardio

11am - varnish decking

2.30 - arm session

4pm - afternoon nap

6pm - akbars curry house in town with the WAG

8pm - batman

11pm - cocktails

1.30am - give WAG a knee trembler

1.33am - sleep


----------



## Guest

Training looking bang on the money m8.

Awesome day that aswell m8! Have a good un.


----------



## Replicator

Bump dave :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Going to get bloods done next week and then in another 4 weeks before my next cycle. I just want to make sure all my liver enzymes are ok before jumping back on any orals.


Probably a stupid question but where do you go to get your bloods done mate, doctors?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Probably a stupid question but where do you go to get your bloods done mate, doctors?


I used to go lifeline in manchester but they've stopped doing bloods now. So going the pump clinic which is in town as well. I won't go the docs as don't want steroid use on my records! This place is confidential.


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Training looking bang on the money m8.
> 
> Awesome day that aswell m8! Have a good un.


Cheers mate, decking has its first coat and next will be tomorrow. I hate DIY though!

Might go nandos now before I train


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I used to go lifeline in manchester but they've stopped doing bloods now. So going the pump clinic which is in town as well. I won't go the docs as don't want steroid use on my records! This place is confidential.


I'll have to look into getting this done myself after my cycle. Hopefully theres a place like that near me...

I'm trying to do everything properly and not taking any chances with anything. Starting my HCG in week 3 through to week 15, then some nolva and clomid for a few weeks. I'll add getting my bloods done to the list too!


----------



## liam0810

That's pretty much what I've done mate. HCG until pct starts but ran proviron in pct aswell


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> That's pretty much what I've done mate. HCG until pct starts but ran proviron in pct aswell


Just out of curiosity did you run any liver tabs when you did the winnys? Or is there no need?

Also, i'm not sure when to introduce the winnys into my cycle? Do i start them now or wait a few weeks for the jabs to kick in, so they carry on through to then end of my cycle?

I'm swaying towards waiting a few weeks before i start them.


----------



## liam0810

I'd run them for 8 weeks mate till end of the cycle.

I didn't take any liver stuff really as read somewhere that milk Thistle is greatly overrated. I wasn't drinking when on them so thought that it wont damage my liver too much, compared to going on a 12 hour binge on a Saturday.


----------



## Hayesy

been a while mate, ur back is looking stupidly good in the avi.......hows things?!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> been a while mate, ur back is looking stupidly good in the avi.......hows things?!


I'm not in that condition now mate but happyish where I'm at. If I keep gaining 1 or 2 pounds a week up until my next course I'll be happy.


----------



## liam0810

Last night was a decent chest session. Should of been back but my partner was aching from playing cricket on sunday the sh1thouse!

Incline smith

100 x 5

130 x 5

132.5 x 5 PB

130 x 4

120 x 5

125 x 4

Flat DB press

45 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

45 x 10

Incline db flyes

30 x 8

27.5 x 8

25 x 8

Cable crossovers

5 x 15 x 2

Dips

BW+50kg x 6

BW+30KG x 8

BW+30KG x 8

donkey calves

120 x 12

140 x 12

160 x 12

160 x 12

160 x 12

Chest is sore today so that's a good sign i always think.

Back tonight and looking forward to it. Will aim for a PB on Rack deads. Next week full deadlifts will be incorporated again.


----------



## liam0810

Back completed and Jesus it was hot in the gym tonight!

Rack pulls

150 x 5

180 x 5

220 x 5

260 x 4 PB

260 x 4 PB

Very happy with that!

BORs underhand grip

120 x 6

100 x 8

100 x 8

Seated row

17plates x 12

18plates x 12

18 x 10

Wide gripPulldowns

17plates x 8

18 x 8

16 x 8

Rack chins

Bw x 8

Bw x 6

Bw x 5

Cable crunches

Stack x 12 x 5

Just making fish stew now for tea. Lou is eating healthier now and has finally after 2 years started to listen to my advice! She wants to shift 20 pounds before Egypt in November and I've told her its easy. She'll drop 14 pounds in.6 weeks if she sticks to my diet! I can see a lot of arguments over the next few months!


----------



## Guest

More PB's m8, superb, turning into a right strong cnut now m8 :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

These 5x5 exercises at the start of my workouts are working a treat! It's just a shame I'm fcked after them and struggle to get close to my normal weights on other exercises. I will aim for 165kg on squats on Thursday as well. I was struggling with 120 about 2 months ago so it's a big jump!

How's the training going? You getting many sessions in with George? We'll have to sort out another session in a few weeks


----------



## Guest

Trainings going good m8, changed it up slightly since starting work at georges place. Cant guarantee training nights so getting it done when I can. Not ideal really but can only do what I can do.

Still cruising, cant wait to get back on it. bf still dropping so heading in the right direction anyway.

I think ive trained once with george since going back to the mill, I prefer powermill m8, tiz a shithole but miles better gear and alot bigger. And no constant whining about weights being put down too hard.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Trainings going good m8, changed it up slightly since starting work at georges place. Cant guarantee training nights so getting it done when I can. Not ideal really but can only do what I can do.
> 
> Still cruising, cant wait to get back on it. bf still dropping so heading in the right direction anyway.
> 
> I think ive trained once with george since going back to the mill, I prefer powermill m8, tiz a shithole but miles better gear and alot bigger. And no constant whining about weights being put down too hard.


He really has narked you mate hasnt he...

Wecan train at the mill mate not a problem.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> He really has narked you mate hasnt he...
> 
> Wecan train at the mill mate not a problem.


More than welcome to come upto the mill m8, will be good to have a decent partner again.

Aye cant be doing with him m8, I understand hes put alot of money into the place etc, but working to failure with heavy db's hes got to expect some sort of thud when your arms are dropping off.

Just the way he comes rushing out like you just **** on the floor hahaha, its not like your throwing them down


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> More than welcome to come upto the mill m8, will be good to have a decent partner again.
> 
> Aye cant be doing with him m8, I understand hes put alot of money into the place etc, but working to failure with heavy db's hes got to expect some sort of thud when your arms are dropping off.
> 
> Just the way he comes rushing out like you just **** on the floor hahaha, its not like your throwing them down


does the gaffer of the gym moan about weights being dropped? I understand if the weights are easily manageable and people are dropping them but when you are pressing heavy DB's to failure its hard to put them down properly!


----------



## liam0810

Legs done and again the heat in the gym was ridiculous. There are no fans and about 2 windows in the whole gym open! My shorts and t shirt were ringing with sweat!

Anyway session

Hacks (someone on squat rack)

100 x 5

150 x 5

170 x 5

190 x 5

210 x 6

180 x 5

Leg press

400 x 10

425 x 10

450 x 10

450 x 10

Lunges 24kg kettles

3 x 10

Nearly threw up after each set!

Leg extension

4 x 10 20secs rest

Was wiped after that. Just going picking a BBQ off a mate and might do some jerk chicken on it tonight!


----------



## Guest

Farking el Liam 450k? Very impressive m8!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Farking el Liam 450k? Very impressive m8!


it dont say K Dave .its only 450 Grams :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Farking el Liam 450k? Very impressive m8!


X2!

Good work mate


----------



## liam0810

PB is 500kg with knees wrapped but for 6 reps. I don't know if I would get 450 on other leg press machines as I know they vary. The one at paul George's gym I struggled on 360kg and at my other gym I struggle on 340kg! Still happy though as I'm quite strong on legs even if I have twiglets!


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> it dont say K Dave .its only 450 Grams :lol:


Ha ha you're right!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Legs done and again the heat in the gym was ridiculous. There are no fans and about 2 windows in the whole gym open! My shorts and t shirt were ringing with sweat!
> 
> Anyway session
> 
> Hacks (someone on squat rack)
> 
> 100 x 5
> 
> 150 x 5
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> 190 x 5
> 
> 210 x 6
> 
> 180 x 5
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 400 x 10
> 
> 425 x 10
> 
> 450 x 10
> 
> 450 x 10
> 
> Lunges 24kg kettles
> 
> 3 x 10
> 
> Nearly threw up after each set!
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 4 x 10 20secs rest
> 
> Was wiped after that. Just going picking a BBQ off a mate and might do some jerk chicken on it tonight!


Good Stuff Liam

I tell ye ......phuck them Hacks ............not doing them No no :no: not ever ,nope, cant . wont NO :nono:

so hats off to ye m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Good Stuff Liam
> 
> I tell ye ......phuck them Hacks ............not doing them No no :no: not ever ,nope, cant . wont NO :nono:
> 
> so hats off to ye m8 :thumbup1:


I've not done them in months so enjoyed doing them! My favourite for legs though are box squats


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> PB is 500kg with knees wrapped but for 6 reps. I don't know if I would get 450 on other leg press machines as I know they vary. The one at paul George's gym I struggled on 360kg and at my other gym I struggle on 340kg! Still happy though as I'm quite strong on legs even if I have twiglets!


Need some WD40 Liam


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Need some WD40 Liam


I need synthol in my quads!

Just made my jerk chicken on the BBQ with some brown rice and spicy gravy. Belting it is! Gonna get some chicken legs this weekend and make some proper jerk chicken


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I need synthol in my quads!
> 
> Just made my jerk chicken on the BBQ with some brown rice and spicy gravy. Belting it is! Gonna get some chicken legs this weekend and make some proper jerk chicken


And now I'm hungry!! Lol.

Sounds amazing mate.

Roll on the BBQ saturday


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> And now I'm hungry!! Lol.
> 
> Sounds amazing mate.
> 
> Roll on the BBQ saturday


Hopefully weather is good for next Saturday for the BBQ! Gonna do jerk chicken, pulled pork and maybe a Texan style brisket on the BBQ.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Hopefully weather is good for next Saturday for the BBQ! Gonna do jerk chicken, pulled pork and maybe a Texan style brisket on the BBQ.


Its like an episode of Man Vrs Food in here!!

Soooooooo frickin' hungry ya sod lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Its like an episode of Man Vrs Food in here!!
> 
> Soooooooo frickin' hungry ya sod lol


That's where I got the ideas from! I was watching 2 or 3 episodes of it every day when cutting, so now that I'm bulking I can make some of the meals


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> That's where I got the ideas from! I was watching 2 or 3 episodes of it every day when cutting, so now that I'm bulking I can make some of the meals


I can watch that allllll day long!!

Steaks over there are unreal, lucky sods!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> I can watch that allllll day long!!
> 
> Steaks over there are unreal, lucky sods!


If I lived in America I'd be morbidly obese probably living in a trailer park after selling my home for fried food


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> If I lived in America I'd be morbidly obese probably living in a trailer park after selling my home for fried food


Lol - you can do that in Manchester mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol - you can do that in Manchester mate


True but it's not the same. Plus over in America they go upto massive fat b4stard sizes in clothes. Over here they don't. And if I was a massive fat Cnut i'd still want to dress stylish and hip so that all the girls want me


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> True but it's not the same. Plus over in America they go upto massive fat b4stard sizes in clothes. Over here they don't. And if I was a massive fat Cnut i'd still want to dress stylish and hip so that all the girls want me


Pmsl!

Cool and hip so all the hill billies want you 

I can see you as a big fat red neck mate :lol:


----------



## RACK

one word................ Jackamo!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Legs done and again the heat in the gym was ridiculous. There are no fans and about 2 windows in the whole gym open! My shorts and t shirt were ringing with sweat!
> 
> Anyway session
> 
> Hacks (someone on squat rack)
> 
> 100 x 5
> 
> 150 x 5
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> 190 x 5
> 
> 210 x 6
> 
> 180 x 5
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 400 x 10
> 
> 425 x 10
> 
> 450 x 10
> 
> 450 x 10
> 
> Lunges 24kg kettles
> 
> 3 x 10
> 
> Nearly threw up after each set!
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 4 x 10 20secs rest
> 
> Was wiped after that. Just going picking a BBQ off a mate and might do some jerk chicken on it tonight!


i just reading this made my legs hurt!!

its all about the tear drops!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> one word................ Jackamo!


I've just googled Jackamo and it came up with "uave fellow, handsome lady lover, flirt, lady's man"

Why thank you Rack!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Cool and hip so all the hill billies want you
> 
> I can see you as a big fat red neck mate :lol:


ha ha i'd love to be red neck apart from the racist part!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> i just reading this made my legs hurt!!
> 
> its all about the tear drops!!!


I'm determined to make my legs grow!


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, I was on about the clothes company not THE Jackamo Cassanova


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I'm determined to make my legs grow!


played football for years so i have massive calfs but i a, trying hard when i get back for the tear drops to buldge out....and my lower back.....


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Hahahaha, I was on about the clothes company not THE Jackamo Cassanova


Just been on Jacamo website and they do 5XL tops and trousers upto 54 inch! I've got some growing to do!

Also, it had its own Wigan Warriors page on their site, this proves how fat people are from Wigan from all the pie eating!


----------



## liam0810

Yesterday trained shoulders and pretty much same session as last week. Threw a couple of drop sets in as I wasn't hitting PB's on anything so wanted to make sure my muscles were completely exhausted.

Same goes for today, trained arms an same as last week but again with drop sets. Trained on my own and am all next week, which I don't like but training partner is away. We've both helped bring each other on over the past year so when I don't train with him I miss him, not in a homosexual way though.!

Just going in nandos now for my post workout meal, then home to tidy house before Lou shouts at me, then town tonight with mates and Wags. I must resist China town at 3am for a banquet!

Hopefully won't be too wrecked tomorrow and will be up early for cardio then rock climbing at 12.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yesterday trained shoulders and pretty much same session as last week. Threw a couple of drop sets in as I wasn't hitting PB's on anything so wanted to make sure my muscles were completely exhausted.
> 
> Same goes for today, trained arms an same as last week but again with drop sets. Trained on my own and am all next week, which I don't like but training partner is away. We've both helped bring each other on over the past year so when I don't train with him I miss him, not in a homosexual way though.!
> 
> Just going in nandos now for my post workout meal, then home to tidy house before Lou shouts at me, then town tonight with mates and Wags. I must resist China town at 3am for a banquet!
> 
> Hopefully won't be too wrecked tomorrow and will be up early for cardio then rock climbing at 12.


**** 

We get what you mean mate 

Nando's.... JM Style  Enjoy!!

Pmsl, you know your certainly going to hit China town at 3am, some bargain cals to be had there lol

I went there when I stayed up there the other month, some good grub!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> ****
> 
> We get what you mean mate
> 
> Nando's.... JM Style  Enjoy!!
> 
> Pmsl, you know your certainly going to hit China town at 3am, some bargain cals to be had there lol
> 
> I went there when I stayed up there the other month, some good grub!!


It will either be Chinese or gay village camping it up!

Nandos was not JM style unfortunately maybe next week. I seen Shaun Joseph Tavernier in there and he's huge! Well huge width wise because there's a good chance he'd be classed as a dwarf! Still a beast though!


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Last night was a decent chest session. Should of been back but my partner was aching from playing cricket on sunday the sh1thouse!
> 
> Incline smith
> 
> 100 x 5
> 
> 130 x 5
> 
> 132.5 x 5 PB
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 125 x 4
> 
> Flat DB press
> 
> 45 x 10
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 45 x 10
> 
> Incline db flyes
> 
> 30 x 8
> 
> 27.5 x 8
> 
> 25 x 8
> 
> Cable crossovers
> 
> 5 x 15 x 2
> 
> Dips
> 
> BW+50kg x 6
> 
> BW+30KG x 8
> 
> BW+30KG x 8
> 
> donkey calves
> 
> 120 x 12
> 
> 140 x 12
> 
> 160 x 12
> 
> 160 x 12
> 
> 160 x 12
> 
> Chest is sore today so that's a good sign i always think.
> 
> Back tonight and looking forward to it. Will aim for a PB on Rack deads. Next week full deadlifts will be incorporated again.


Nice workout Liam and i think its always good to feel the doms after training.

How on earth can you ache from playing cricket


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Nice workout Liam and i think its always good to feel the doms after training.
> 
> How on earth can you ache from playing cricket


I have no idea how he can ache from it! He's never played it really but it was a charity game so joined in. They asked me but I have the hand to eye coordination of Stevie Wonder!

Scott has told me that my diet is changing a little and will be having more calorie dense meals. Plus I'm going on a little slin on the run up to my next course. Time to start growing!


----------



## Jay.32

Looking good in here Liam mate... but no pic updates for a while??


----------



## liam0810

I'll get some next week mate. I've lost condition so didn't see the point in putting any on, but now I'm starting slin and then AAS in 4 weeks it will be a good starting point


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah I know youve lost your condition, I was interested in seeing your off season size mate..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah I know youve lost your condition, I was interested in seeing your off season size mate..


I'll get some mate and then some every month until I start a cut again. Goal is to hit about 15st 7 by Xmas. Hopefully keep bodyfat below 15%


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'll get some mate and then some every month until I start a cut again. Goal is to hit about 15st 7 by Xmas. Hopefully keep bodyfat below 15%


That's a nice goal mate, what are you now - weight wise?

When does the slin start??


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> That's a nice goal mate, what are you now - weight wise?
> 
> When does the slin start??


I'm 13st 4 mate so it's a big goal to set. I am usually around 14st when off gear so on it and with the slin as well I think I should be able to put another 20pounds on. I'll be 14st in 4 weeks. So 20pounds in 18 weeks is manageable I think.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm 13st 4 mate so it's a big goal to set. I am usually around 14st when off gear so on it and with the slin as well I think I should be able to put another 20pounds on. I'll be 14st in 4 weeks. So 20pounds in 18 weeks is manageable I think.


I tend to float around 13 and a half, just aiming to stay here and drop the bf at the moment.

Defo manageable to do that, I loved slin!! Pre workout only??


----------



## liam0810

Not done it per workout before as I think it could be dodgy


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Not done it per workout before as I think it could be dodgy


Lol, dodgy in what way?

I was doing 3-8iu pre workout


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, dodgy in what way?
> 
> I was doing 3-8iu pre workout


Just because i know that training lowers blood sugar levels and so does 'slin so you've got to make sure you're intra workout shake is bang on with carbs. I just rather run it post workout as i've done that before and not had a problem.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Just because i know that training lowers blood sugar levels and so does 'slin so you've got to make sure you're intra workout shake is bang on with carbs. I just rather run it post workout as i've done that before and not had a problem.


Defo stick to what you know mate, certainly works for you!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo stick to what you know mate, certainly works for you!!


Hopefully it will mate. Need to find some decent GH as well but don't know which to go for.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I'm 13st 4 mate so it's a big goal to set. I am usually around 14st when off gear so on it and with the slin as well I think I should be able to put another 20pounds on. I'll be 14st in 4 weeks. So 20pounds in 18 weeks is manageable I think.


Go for it mate, i reckon you'll achieve that goal!

But defo put some pics up, i know you don't feel in as good condition as you was but like you said, it'll be a good starting point.

Good luck


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Hopefully it will mate. Need to find some decent GH as well but don't know which to go for.


Never tried GH tbh mate, would love to.... But got a new house to furnish pmsl!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Go for it mate, i reckon you'll achieve that goal!
> 
> But defo put some pics up, i know you don't feel in as good condition as you was but like you said, it'll be a good starting point.
> 
> Good luck


I will mate I'll get some end of this week.


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Never tried GH tbh mate, would love to.... But got a new house to furnish pmsl!


I ran it with insulin earlier this year and used Omnitrope. I don't know if it made any difference really and only thing i felt off it was Carpal tunnel syndrome. I can get hold of pharma grade GH, Kigs, Jintropin, Gentropin and a few other tropins, but I dont know which is best at the moment and value for money


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I will mate I'll get some end of this week.


On that note, what would you say would be reasonable time between updating progress pics. I reckon every week would be overkill because i doubt you'd see much change, every 2 weeks, 3 weeks or more??


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I ran it with insulin earlier this year and used Omnitrope. I don't know if it made any difference really and only thing i felt off it was Carpal tunnel syndrome. I can get hold of pharma grade GH, Kigs, Jintropin, Gentropin and a few other tropins, but I dont know which is best at the moment and value for money


Tbh I don't think I'd ever get to the stage of GH, slin was good for a short blast, but GH seems a big investment for results that aren't as visible as an AAS cycle.

But, given your condition compared to mine, you would have a better chance of seeing effects from any med!


----------



## Hayesy

I was looking to try GH after the holiday - Bulk time!


----------



## TELBOR

Hayesy said:


> I was looking to try GH after the holiday - Bulk time!


You just need some food hayley lol 

Good work on the washboard so far


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> On that note, what would you say would be reasonable time between updating progress pics. I reckon every week would be overkill because i doubt you'd see much change, every 2 weeks, 3 weeks or more??


I think off gear then once a month as the changes don't happen that quick, on gear every 2 weeks mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbh I don't think I'd ever get to the stage of GH, slin was good for a short blast, but GH seems a big investment for results that aren't as visible as an AAS cycle.
> 
> But, given your condition compared to mine, you would have a better chance of seeing effects from any med!


I'll see what Scott says about the GH as he should be back to me tonight with new diet and training. Looking forward to swapping things up as I get bored easily as I have a short attention span!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'll see what Scott says about the GH as he should be back to me tonight with new diet and training. Looking forward to swapping things up as I get bored easily as I have a short attention span!


GH..... Blast the fcuk out of it 

That's what I'd do, gotta get 6 numbers first pmsl

I have a short attention span too, constant chop and change to training and 'supplements'! Frustrate myself sometimes lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> GH..... Blast the fcuk out of it
> 
> That's what I'd do, gotta get 6 numbers first pmsl
> 
> I have a short attention span too, constant chop and change to training and 'supplements'! Frustrate myself sometimes lol


119 million tonight, that would buy some good GH! Or the other option is to adopt a dwarf child and nick their GH


----------



## marknorthumbria

looking ridiculously trim - i hope to get down to your level of BF% of this or the next cycle. got a journ up to.

do you find your slin much for fat loss? i've got tren/test/tbol/t3/HGH + peps on atm but my family is diabetic prone so dont dare try slin


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> 119 million tonight, that would buy some good GH! Or the other option is to adopt a dwarf child and nick their GH


Pmsl!

What do you reckon they sell for 

Best buy a ticket hadn't I :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> What do you reckon they sell for
> 
> Best buy a ticket hadn't I :lol:


Get on twitter and ask Madonna, she'll probably be after one next, or Angelina!


----------



## liam0810

Just had my results from my blood test and not too bad.

Thyroid is 3.5 so perfect

FSH is 6.1 which is in the middle, LH is high but my test is just within range, not sure whats happening there??

My cholesterol is bang on and my HDL.

Liver function is a little raised but don't think its anything to worry about.

I've booked in for another blood test for 20th August just to check everything is fine before jumping back on cycle.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Just had my results from my blood test and not too bad.
> 
> Thyroid is 3.5 so perfect
> 
> FSH is 6.1 which is in the middle, LH is high but my test is just within range, not sure whats happening there??
> 
> My cholesterol is bang on and my HDL.
> 
> Liver function is a little raised but don't think its anything to worry about.
> 
> I've booked in for another blood test for 20th August just to check everything is fine before jumping back on cycle.


Nice one, very wise!

Where did you get that done Liam?


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice one, very wise!
> 
> Where did you get that done Liam?


Place in Manchester called the Pump Clinic. Gary who i went to is a nice fella and not one to patronise or preach to you about the dangers of gear.

I feel ok in myself and hoping that my liver levels will come back into range soon. Any ideas on anything i can take to help this?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Place in Manchester called the Pump Clinic. Gary who i went to is a nice fella and not one to patronise or preach to you about the dangers of gear.
> 
> I feel ok in myself and hoping that my liver levels will come back into range soon. Any ideas on anything i can take to help this?


Sounds spot on, might see what we have around our way.

Well, the obvious one would be stopping the Jesus Juice then that's it lol

Tbh you and me both know all the liver aids are fads. What orals have you been doing?


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> looking ridiculously trim - i hope to get down to your level of BF% of this or the next cycle. got a journ up to.
> 
> do you find your slin much for fat loss? i've got tren/test/tbol/t3/HGH + peps on atm but my family is diabetic prone so dont dare try slin


I'm not that lean now mate but I know it's achievable so am not too bothered when bulking. Slin is probably the last drug you'd use for fat loss as it will put size on you but may put fat on as well as it doesn't discriminate between fat and muscle. So not sure how you'd use it for fat loss.

Your course is probably enough for at the moment mate. If you're family are diabetic then tread very carefully if you try slin. Start on like 2ius of it and make sure you get plenty of carbs in.


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds spot on, might see what we have around our way.
> 
> Well, the obvious one would be stopping the Jesus Juice then that's it lol
> 
> Tbh you and me both know all the liver aids are fads. What orals have you been doing?


I did 100mg of winny on course but could also be after the big binge in magaluf that's raised it as well!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I did 100mg of winny on course but could also be after the big binge in magaluf that's raised it as well!


What winny did you use Liam, ProChem 50mg's?

Was 100mg enough or would you go higher in the future, maybe 150mg?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> What winny did you use Liam, ProChem 50mg's?
> 
> Was 100mg enough or would you go higher in the future, maybe 150mg?


I had pro Chen and alpha pharma. Yeah id go higher or maybe stack it with Anavar


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I did 100mg of winny on course but could also be after the big binge in magaluf that's raised it as well!


I was going to say megamuff hol lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> I was going to say megamuff hol lol


It was all that sh1t vodka and gin I was drinking!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> It was all that sh1t vodka and gin I was drinking!


 That's it blame the low quality alcohol


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> That's it blame the low quality alcohol


Either that or all the ice cream!

Trained back tonight and went for form and slow and ensuring I have full contraction then going heavy.

BOR

120 x 10

120 x 10

130 x 8

130 x 8 drop set 80 x 10

One arm DB row

50 x 10 x 3

Iso one arm row

20 x 20 x 2

Pull downs

12plates x. 10

15 x 6

I got a shooting pain in right forearm so stopped pulldowns. Noticed the pain the last few days, think might of strained it on Saturday doing arms. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse.

Pullovers

100 x 12

120 x 12

120 x 10

Did my shot of slin after training and my shake and got bad guts pretty much straight away! Feel ok now though.

Think I've already mentioned but training this week on my own again as partner is away, it's strange how I just don't feel as motivated when I train on my own.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Either that or all the ice cream!
> 
> Trained back tonight and went for form and slow and ensuring I have full contraction then going heavy.
> 
> BOR
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 130 x 8
> 
> 130 x 8 drop set 80 x 10
> 
> One arm DB row
> 
> 50 x 10 x 3
> 
> Iso one arm row
> 
> 20 x 20 x 2
> 
> Pull downs
> 
> 12plates x. 10
> 
> 15 x 6
> 
> I got a shooting pain in right forearm so stopped pulldowns. Noticed the pain the last few days, think might of strained it on Saturday doing arms. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse.
> 
> Pullovers
> 
> 100 x 12
> 
> 120 x 12
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> Did my shot of slin after training and my shake and got bad guts pretty much straight away! Feel ok now though.
> 
> Think I've already mentioned but training this week on my own again as partner is away, it's strange how I just don't feel as motivated when I train on my own.


Mmmm, ice cream 

To say you went for form mate you still shifted some weight!

Hopefully the forearm is just a strain, I did the same on my left one saturday doing deads lol

Still niggling but hoping it goes 

I know what you mean having no partner, I'm partner less now and it takes a fair few sessions to find the drive being on your own!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Mmmm, ice cream
> 
> To say you went for form mate you still shifted some weight!
> 
> Hopefully the forearm is just a strain, I did the same on my left one saturday doing deads lol
> 
> Still niggling but hoping it goes
> 
> I know what you mean having no partner, I'm partner less now and it takes a fair few sessions to find the drive being on your own!!


Foreram is worse this morning but I've got today off weights and just cardio, so hopefully a day off will help.

I've got some drive but its just on those last few reps that you need that extra push and with out Danny I just dont seem to go as hard. I ask lads in the gym to spot me but its just not the same.

BBQ is off for this Saturday which I'm pretty gutted about but the weathers supposed to be sh1te. Hopefully will get my new diet and training off Scott tonight.


----------



## Jay.32

Dont make that arm worse mate..... you dont want to put it completely out of action


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Dont make that arm worse mate..... you dont want to put it completely out of action


I know mate, will get some heat on it tonight and it's leg days tomorrow so hopefully another days rest will help. Friday is shoulders as well so that shouldn't use my forearm as much as back or arms session


----------



## liam0810

Tonight is legs and gonna try a different approach this week then i've done in a while. Going to go heavy but aim for more reps.

Squats 4 x 15 reps

Leg press 6 x 10 PScarb style

Leg extensions superset with seated leg curls 4 x 15/15

DB lunges 3 x 10

Next week when training partner is back i'll be back to as heavy as possible


----------



## Jay.32

be careful with that arm injury


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> be careful with that arm injury


Its feeling a little better today pal, so hopefully it was just a little strain. Hopefully its fully healed by Sunday for rock climbing.


----------



## Sharpy76

Quick question Liam, did you get any joint pain when you recently did the winnys? If so, did you use anything to help relieve it?

I've done winstrol many moons ago but i can't remember get any pains, but i've read loads of posts by members saying that they suffer real bad?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Quick question Liam, did you get any joint pain when you recently did the winnys? If so, did you use anything to help relieve it?
> 
> I've done winstrol many moons ago but i can't remember get any pains, but i've read loads of posts by members saying that they suffer real bad?


No mate didn't have any joint pains really, got some shin pumps but nothing serious when doing cardio. I think it's a bit of a fallacy that it hurts your joints.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> No mate didn't have any joint pains really, got some shin pumps but nothing serious when doing cardio. I think it's a bit of a fallacy that it hurts your joints.


Perhaps it down to the individual. Anyway, i'll crack on and see how i go, only decision i have to make is how much to do, i have enough to go up to 150mg ed for 8 weeks!?!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Perhaps it down to the individual. Anyway, i'll crack on and see how i go, only decision i have to make is how much to do, i have enough to go up to 150mg ed for 8 weeks!?!


Then do 150mg mate! Get some glucosamine and cod liver oil for your joints


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> No mate didn't have any joint pains really, got some shin pumps but nothing serious when doing cardio. I think it's a bit of a fallacy that it hurts your joints.


Your right mate, Aus has posted all sorts of studies saying winny and joint problems are not connected.

Its more to do with the tendons and ligaments rapidly changing that makes the pain - apparently 

Reply to PM - I'll be back soon lol


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Then do 150mg mate! Get some glucosamine and cod liver oil for your joints


Fvck it, 150mg it is

Already got glucosamine/chondroitin and some devil's claw. Need some cod liver oil though...


----------



## liam0810

Well after saying I wasn't going heavy tonight I couldn't resist on box squats

100 x 15

140 x 15

180 x 12

220 x 5 PB

180 x 10

140 x 15

Leg press PScarb style

160 x 6 x 10 (could of gone heavier I think but had some pain in hips)

Lunges

20kg DBS x 10 x 3

Leg extensions fst

40 x 10 x 7

Leg curls

40 x 10 x 4

Legs are goosed now, the fckers better start growing after what I put them through!


----------



## Guest

Cracking workout that pal. Well done again!


----------



## Rotsocks

Looks like a great Leg session there pal.

If that does'nt get them growing nothing will


----------



## liam0810

Cheers Dave and Rots. They're feeling sore already so bring on the DOMs tomoz


----------



## liam0810

Legs are sore this morning which I love. Shoulders tonight and session will be piloquin press, DB press, side lat raises, rear flyes, shrugs and finished with giant set of side cable raises/front cable raises and face pulls.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Legs are sore this morning which I love. Shoulders tonight and session will be piloquin press, DB press, side lat raises, rear flyes, shrugs and finished with giant set of side cable raises/front cable raises and face pulls.


Love shoulder days - hows diet looking etc - do you tend to have more carbs to get you trough it?

Btw i never asked after the weekk on the diet you give me - how did you look?!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Love shoulder days - hows diet looking etc - do you tend to have more carbs to get you trough it?
> 
> Btw i never asked after the weekk on the diet you give me - how did you look?!


I looked really good mate, best i've ever looked by a long way. By the 4th day all the booze and ice cream had taken its toll though!

I'm on quite a lot of carbs at the moment mate about 400g a day i think, so i've got enough energy. I like a pre workout supp when struggling with energy but the moment i've run out and i've got quite a high tolerance to them so leaving them for a while. Might try super-tren though!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I looked really good mate, best i've ever looked by a long way. By the 4th day all the booze and ice cream had taken its toll though!
> 
> I'm on quite a lot of carbs at the moment mate about 400g a day i think, so i've got enough energy. I like a pre workout supp when struggling with energy but the moment i've run out and i've got quite a high tolerance to them so leaving them for a while. Might try super-tren though!


400g, greedy carb slut! Lol!

Mmmm, super tren, wished I'd tried some earlier this year


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> 400g, greedy carb slut! Lol!
> 
> Mmmm, super tren, wished I'd tried some earlier this year


I eat more if I didnt get fat but already look bloated! Tomorrow's my cheat day so will be a carb fest now that I'm not boozing!

Was gonna get it a few months ago the super tren but decided against it. Think it's time to get it though!


----------



## liam0810

Been awake since 7.30 so no lie in again. I don't mind though as need to nip to work before my morning cardio. Then got someone meeting me at the gym for me to put them through their paces at 10. I'm thinking a monster leg session to make him cry or puke! Ha!

Will be going gym at 5 tonight for arms as Lou has all her mates round the house getting ready before they go out, most of them get right on my t1ts so I'm making myself scarce. Nandos this afternoon and then a dominos tonight with maybe some sweets.

Weight this morning is 13st 7 so 2 pound gain. A lad at the gym said "fck me mate you've put some size on with that slin!" I've only been running it since Monday so think he's talking outta his ar$e.

Legs are more sore today which I'm taking as a sign of a good workout ok Thursday. Wrist is giving me a bit of pain so will be heavily strapped tomorrow for rock climbing.

Looks like I did the right thing calling the BBQ off as it looks like its gonna p1ss down here in sunny Salford! Was looking forward to it but gonna arrange it for bank hol weekend.

Been thinking of what show to do next year. I'm thinking one in June early July if there's any round the north west at that time. Reason is I have my best mates stag do in July and another in August so dont really want to be on diet when I go away as it will kill me. Anybody know any shows round that time?


----------



## liam0810

Oh and Lou has dropped 8 pounds now in 2 weeks on the diet I gave her. Took her the gym last night and she's very strong on her legs! She was moaning she can't lift heavy weights but proved she could. I've set her a goal of 9st 7 for October and if she does it I'll pay for one of those boudoir photoshoots.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like win win to me mucka, good call hahaha


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Sounds like win win to me mucka, good call hahaha


That's what I thought mate! I'll put them up on here aswell!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> That's what I thought mate! I'll put them up on here aswell!


Even better haha :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> That's what I thought mate! I'll put them up on here aswell!


With or without her consent?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> With or without her consent?


Without of course!


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy the dominos ya fat fcuk!! Lol.

I can't talk, daughter bday so eat more carbs than a little pmsl!

Bloke at your gym is defo talking sh1t, daft cnut! Lol

Good work with the missus


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Enjoy the dominos ya fat fcuk!! Lol.
> 
> I can't talk, daughter bday so eat more carbs than a little pmsl!
> 
> Bloke at your gym is defo talking sh1t, daft cnut! Lol
> 
> Good work with the missus


Ha ha thanks for the support Rob!

Ive really been tempted to fck the dominos off and get on the ale but I've not strayed. Ordered chicken Mexicans, garlic bread and chicken strippers. Got a pack of tangfastics and cadbury's buttons for my afters. I had a nados whole chicken and rice before my workout as well. Feel good at the moment!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha thanks for the support Rob!
> 
> Ive really been tempted to fck the dominos off and get on the ale but I've not strayed. Ordered chicken Mexicans, garlic bread and chicken strippers. Got a pack of tangfastics and cadbury's buttons for my afters. I had a nados whole chicken and rice before my workout as well. Feel good at the moment!


Lol, I'll always support a dirty day 

Hope the buttons were good and good work on the Nando's


----------



## liam0810

The buttons were lovely. Had a lie in today and left my morning cardio as going rock climbing at 12. Just gone out to the car and some little Cnut has booted my wing mirror off! Luckily I've been able to reattach it but the indicator on it isnt working! P1ssed off with myself as heard something at about midnight and didn't get up to check it out. Probably good thing I didn't as it would of been either a little kid or p1ssed up kn0b and I would laid into the Cnut!

Well anyway as I said rock climbing at 12 then a bit of grub out, if weather stays ok I'll take Lola out for a walk around the marina and maybe have a BBQ tonight.

Hopefully will have my new diet and routine off Scott today so that I can get cracking.


----------



## Milky

Not a good start mate, enjoy the BBQ, l am up for a big feed today !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Not a good start mate, enjoy the BBQ, l am up for a big feed today !


Cheers mate, gonna pick up a full chicken in a bit and make some jerk chicken again. I can't get enough of the stuff!

Enjoy your refeed


----------



## liam0810

Gym today was good as Danny was back training with me. We did cheat and was as follows

Decline BB

140 x 5

160 x 3 PB

150 x 5

150 x 5

140 x 5 drop set 100 x 5

Flat DB press

42 x 10

46 x 10

46 x 6 dropsets 32 x 6 16 x 10

Seated press

65 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 10

Cable flyes

10 x 15

12.5 x 12

15 x 12

Cable crunches

Stack x 12 x 5

Feeling good today apart from fingers being in bits from rock climbing. 3 weeks till I start gear! Woo hoo!


----------



## liam0810

Back tonight was a decent session apart from again injuring myself doing rack pulls! On my 5th rep on 230KG I pulled a muscle near my ribs. It's sore now but nothing debilitating I hope! I'm falling apart at the moment. Sore wrist, sore forearm, sore hip and now sore ribs!

Session included rack pulls, straight arm pulldowns, wide grip chins, close grip pull downs and seated rows. Nothing to write home about regarding PB's but a solid enough session.

The fella who runs my gym is going into his first comp on 11th November at Nabba UK. Watch out for him as he's 6ft 6 and will be about 19stone on stage. He'll be a beast!

Took some pics before of my condition now. I'm not happy with it but can't really expect to stay ripped all year round if I want to add some serious muscle. This is 8 weeks after finishing my cut.



Weight this morning was 13st 9. Want to hit 14st by 2 weeks Monday and then will start my course.


----------



## Milky

Shut up you tart, your more ripped than 90 % of us on here.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Shut up you tart, your more ripped than 90 % of us on here.


Cheers pal, feel sh1t at the moment but am sure as I start the juice again I'll feel a lot better! This game is a proper head fcuk!


----------



## Sharpy76

Still in great shape Liam imo.

Like you said, you can't stay SUPER lean like you was all the time mate. I'm looking forward to you starting your cycle in 3 weeks, you must itching to get that gear in you now!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Still in great shape Liam imo.
> 
> Like you said, you can't stay SUPER lean like you was all the time mate. I'm looking forward to you starting your cycle in 3 weeks, you must itching to get that gear in you now!!!


I am mate! It's all in my draw ready. When I go to bed I can hear it whispering "pin me, pin me" but at the moment I've been able to resist. 2 weeks I have my bloods done again and then start if liver levels have come into range. 12 week course at least I think


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I am mate! It's all in my draw ready. When I go to bed I can hear it whispering "pin me, pin me" but at the moment I've been able to resist. 2 weeks I have my bloods done again and then start if liver levels have come into range. 12 week course at least I think


I like the sound of that!

You keeping this journal or starting a new one fella?

How many calories are you gonna be aiming for mate or don't you know yet?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, feel sh1t at the moment but am sure as I start the juice again I'll feel a lot better! This game is a proper head fcuk!


How long have you had off since your last course mate?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I like the sound of that!
> 
> You keeping this journal or starting a new one fella?
> 
> How many calories are you gonna be aiming for mate or don't you know yet?


Gonna keep it going but change the name as its been over 6 months now! Need a catchy title though!

Not sure yet, Scott has sent me my training for the next few weeks the morning so expecting my diet sometime today as well. He's added HIIT in to my training, I'm gonna be fcked! I've not ran for a long time!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> How long have you had off since your last course mate?


8th week off mate and gong another 2 weeks off. So will be 10 weeks in total. It would work out right starting in 2 weeks as I go away in 12 weeks to Egypt.


----------



## Jay.32

do you ever criuse??

I want to start bulking after this holiday... My cycle finishes next week, so Im in 2 minds weathear to come off or just cruise? as Ive been balsting & cruiseing for the last 8 months


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> do you ever criuse??
> 
> I want to start bulking after this holiday... My cycle finishes next week, so Im in 2 minds weathear to come off or just cruise? as Ive been balsting & cruiseing for the last 8 months


I did a cruise for a few weeks before my cut but that was the 1st time doing it. I'm thinking of doing a cruise at the end of the next course for 6 weeks and then do a 4 week blast. That would take me up to 21st January, i would take 10 weeks off and then start a 10 week cycle to bring me into a show if i do one in June.


----------



## liam0810

Just done 30mins HIIT and finished with 10mins uphill walking, fck me I forgot how unfit I am when running!


----------



## MURPHYZ

still looking well m8, when u look **** like me then you can complain, til then listen to the voices coming from your drawer.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> i would take 10 weeks off and then start a 10 week cycle to* bring me into a show if i do one in June*.


Go for it mate! You've got the dedication without a doubt. And the shape/condition you got into for your hols was bloody impressive.

What are your legs like, not as bad as mine i hope? :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Go for it mate! You've got the dedication without a doubt. And the shape/condition you got into for your hols was bloody impressive.
> 
> What are your legs like, not as bad as mine i hope? :lol:


Unfortunately they are mate! I'll admit i was a bicep boy for far too long! Scott said yesterday though that in 2 weeks time we're gonna trigger some major leg growth!

The only reason i wouldn't want to do a show is if my legs are not upto scratch. I don't expect to have massive legs in the next year but i don't want to embarrass myself on stage. its leg night tonight actually and doing:

Box squats parallel bench

Leg press wide press

Lunges

Lying/seated curls

Standing calfs

Cv 15-20 mins h.i.t


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Unfortunately they are mate! I'll admit i was a bicep boy for far too long! Scott said yesterday though that in 2 weeks time we're gonna trigger some major leg growth!
> 
> The only reason i wouldn't want to do a show is if my legs are not upto scratch. I don't expect to have massive legs in the next year but i don't want to embarrass myself on stage. its leg night tonight actually and doing:
> 
> Box squats parallel bench
> 
> Leg press wide press
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Lying/seated curls
> 
> Standing calfs
> 
> Cv 15-20 mins h.i.t


Well at least you're blasting them now mate.

I'm gonna try what Incredible Bulk said to do, 15 rep squats. Hopefully that'll get some growth going!

Here's to having Tom Platz legs in the not to distant future:beer: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Well at least you're blasting them now mate.
> 
> I'm gonna try what Incredible Bulk said to do, 15 rep squats. Hopefully that'll get some growth going!
> 
> Here's to having Tom Platz legs in the not to distant future:beer: :lol:


Would love Tom Platz legs! 15 reps is a killer on squats, i tried a routine a few months back when i had to finish after 4 heavy sets with 20 reps. Felt like crying. Not as much as every time i do lunges though!


----------



## liam0810

Another training session and another niggle. On 1st set of box squats got quite a bit of pain in my right knee (I knew i should of brought my knee wraps!). It didn't stop my session but it did make me lower the weight from last week, so dropped to 200KG for my final 2 sets. Its still sore today but hopefully nothing to worry about and it actually might be from starting HIIT again. The extra impact from the sprints might be causing the aggravation.

Tonight is arms and tomorrow is shoulders. Next week i start the new routine Scott has given me which goes to 4 days a week instead of 5. Looking forward to a change up.

I've also just sorted out staying with Scott till at least next March and then we'll see if i'm ready for a show. fingers crossed!


----------



## liam0810

Did something fcking stupid tonight. Went gym, came home and had my slin and 100g Malto after it. Then took Lou to her gym. Went tescos after so didnt have my next serving of low GI carbs and protein within an hour of my shot. 10mins into shopping in tescos I start going dizzy, light headed and nauseous, so signs of hypo. I quickly opened a loaf of bread, had 3 slices, a mars bar and a lucozade and about 15mins later i was fine. What a stupid Cnut I was! Will not be making that mistake again!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Did something fcking stupid tonight. Went gym, came home and had my slin and 100g Malto after it. Then took Lou to her gym. Went tescos after so didnt have my next serving of low GI carbs and protein within an hour of my shot. 10mins into shopping in tescos I start going dizzy, light headed and nauseous, so signs of hypo. I quickly opened a loaf of bread, had 3 slices, a mars bar and a lucozade and about 15mins later i was fine. What a stupid Cnut I was! Will not be making that mistake again!


Fvck that, you've got to be seriously careful with that stuff mate.

I've had that feeling a few times before, not on slin or anything. But i got those exact symptoms and as soon as i had a snickers i was fine!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck that, you've got to be seriously careful with that stuff mate.
> 
> I've had that feeling a few times before, not on slin or anything. But i got those exact symptoms and as soon as i had a snickers i was fine!


I know mate and I usually always am but last night I was just being a complete idiot! Yesterday I was only saying you've got to be a complete mong to end up going hypo! Therefor - hi I am Liam, I'm 27 years old and a fcuktard!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Did something fcking stupid tonight. Went gym, came home and had my slin and 100g Malto after it. Then took Lou to her gym. Went tescos after so didnt have my next serving of low GI carbs and protein within an hour of my shot. 10mins into shopping in tescos I start going dizzy, light headed and nauseous, so signs of hypo. I quickly opened a loaf of bread, had 3 slices, a mars bar and a lucozade and about 15mins later i was fine. What a stupid Cnut I was! Will not be making that mistake again!


Been there myself matey, a few times and not only down to slin either.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Did something fcking stupid tonight. Went gym, came home and had my slin and 100g Malto after it. Then took Lou to her gym. Went tescos after so didnt have my next serving of low GI carbs and protein within an hour of my shot. 10mins into shopping in tescos I start going dizzy, light headed and nauseous, so signs of hypo. I quickly opened a loaf of bread, had 3 slices, a mars bar and a lucozade and about 15mins later i was fine. What a stupid Cnut I was! Will not be making that mistake again!


I hope you paid for the bread. :laugh:


----------



## MURPHYZ

glad your still here with us fcuktard, you gotta be careful with that stuff m8, don't think I'd touch it tbh I know I'd fcuk it up for sure.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> glad your still here with us fcuktard, you gotta be careful with that stuff m8, don't think I'd touch it tbh I know I'd fcuk it up for sure.


I know mate and I am usually bob on with my timings but last night I was stipud!


----------



## liam0810

Mates are round, we are drinking cocltails and having some good food prepared by yours truly. A good night is ahead :-D


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Mates are round, we are drinking cocltails and having some good food prepared by yours truly. A good night is ahead :-D


Have a good un mucka


----------



## liam0810

Yep a cooking injury! Picked up the pan after it had been in the oven! Once again im a fcuktard


----------



## MURPHYZ

lol, m8 ur having loads of luck at the moment, they say it comes in 3's so watch it.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Yep a cooking injury! Picked up the pan after it had been in the oven! Once again im a fcuktard


W T F Liam?!?! How bad is it mate, is it blistered up?

You might wanna hold of bashing the bishop for a few days though


----------



## dipdabs

This is karma for saying I could only have the leftovers lol


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> lol, m8 ur having loads of luck at the moment, they say it comes in 3's so watch it.


Mate I don't want anything else to happen to me, so hopefully it comes in two's!



Sharpy76 said:


> W T F Liam?!?! How bad is it mate, is it blistered up?
> 
> You might wanna hold of bashing the bishop for a few days though


It's not too bad this morning, the copious amounts of tequila last night numbed the pain! Won't be rock climbing today with it but should be training tomoz!

And no need to worry it was my left hand and I can do the five knuckle shuffle with my right!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> This is karma for saying I could only have the leftovers lol


That's just plain mean!


----------



## dipdabs

Well u didn't actually expect sympathy off me did u lol mwahahaha


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well u didn't actually expect sympathy off me did u lol mwahahaha


Yes! Yes I did! I hope you get fat! Haha


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Yes! Yes I did! I hope you get fat! Haha


Not happening ever in my lifetime sorry Liam lol


----------



## liam0810

Just about getting over hangover. Having 150g oats now and a shake. Gonna have a Chinese later as well. Trained shoulders and traps yesterday and traps are in bits! Not had doms in them for a long time. Heavy bb shrugs are the future!

One week till next course starts and I start to grow.


----------



## liam0810

Training changes this week. Doing 4 days a week with cardio on weekends but only 15 mins a day. Diet is staying the same with just the extra cals from the malto in my breakfast shake and PWO to go with the insulin. Weight this morning was 13st 10. Will be 13st 12 next week at start of course. Only 21 pounds to put on in 18 weeks. I think it's easily done!


----------



## RACK

21lb in 8 weeks will be easy done mate


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> 21lb in 8 weeks will be easy done mate


Ha ha that's a challenge but I'll try!


----------



## RACK

Mate, I can put that on in a weekend hahaha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Mate, I can put that on in a weekend hahaha


Ha ha that's probably true fatty! You're looking well at the moment mate and not like a malnourished African like you did just before your last show! Oh and can I just pay on the door at the Leeds show?


----------



## Jay.32

Liam dont go in my journal please


----------



## liam0810

Just back now from the gym and got house to myself as Lou is staying at her sisters. No nagging tonight!

Training was good and found it hard. 9x15 on smith bench press was a killer to start and 3 x 50 calf press made me nearly cry!

Had my slin and my whey and malto. Got sweet potatoes going in the oven in a min ad having 300g white fish with it. Will make sure I eat it on time after Fridays debacle!


----------



## liam0810

Another good session last night on back and biceps. No PB's but reps were higher than they have been the last couple months so it was more making sure form was good and i went to exhaustion! Start my course on Monday and had hoped to be 14st before i started but looking more like 13st 12 so not too bad.

Tonight is 30mins HIIT which i'm actually looking forward to, even though last week i thought i was gonna throw up a lung!


----------



## TELBOR

Bet you can't wait to start your next cycle!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Bet you can't wait to start your next cycle!!


i can't mate, i feel like a smack head needing his next fix!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> i can't mate, i feel like a smack head needing his next fix!


Pmsl! So long asd you don't look like one its all good :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

How's the hand Liam?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> How's the hand Liam?


its not too bad now Kay. Didn't end up blistering so wasn't as bad as i thought it was gonna be. If fecking hurt though! :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Aw that's good. My boy burnt all his hand when he was younger, it was in pieces! Glad it didn't blister!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Aw that's good. My boy burnt all his hand when he was younger, it was in pieces! Glad it didn't blister!


Happened to mates son a few months back, he knocked a hot cup of tea over him and he had burns all over him. Luckily they've healed but my mate was in bits. He was at mine on Saturday when I did it so knew what I needed to do. I'm always burning myself when cooking though, so no doubt it will happen again in a few weeks!


----------



## liam0810

30mins HIIT done and nearly threw up at the end so I think a successful session. Looking forward to legs tomorrow and will aim for a PB on box squats and up the weight on lunges as well.

Quiet weekend planned with Lou with a trip to Chester Zoo on sunday. I love going seeing the chimps fling sh1t at each other!

Also buzzing that United have signed Van Persie!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> 30mins HIIT done and nearly threw up at the end so I think a successful session. Looking forward to legs tomorrow and will aim for a PB on box squats and up the weight on lunges as well.
> 
> Quiet weekend planned with Lou with a trip to Chester Zoo on sunday. I love going seeing the chimps fling sh1t at each other!
> 
> Also buzzing that United have signed Van Persie!


Gotta love that sick feeling 

Go easy going for a PB chicken legs :lol: Lunges are the work of satan!!!!

Van Persie is an epic signing, I'm on count down for the prem to begin lol - how gay!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Gotta love that sick feeling
> 
> Go easy going for a PB chicken legs :lol: Lunges are the work of satan!!!!
> 
> Van Persie is an epic signing, I'm on count down for the prem to begin lol - how gay!!


Ha ha w4nker! I do have chicken legs but they're getting some meat on them now! 3 x 20 reps on lunges. I nearly passed out last week but this week im going heavier. If I want to grow its the only way.

RVP should be a great singing if he stays fit. I've been on countdown for the past 6 weeks!


----------



## Jay.32

I need to start working harder on my legs too mate.. after hols I will be making a lot of changes..


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha w4nker! I do have chicken legs but they're getting some meat on them now! 3 x 20 reps on lunges. I nearly passed out last week but this week im going heavier. If I want to grow its the only way.
> 
> RVP should be a great singing if he stays fit. I've been on countdown for the past 6 weeks!


Hehehe, sorry. I have thunder thighs pmsl.

I honestly can't stand lunges, a few reps and I'm ready to blow chunks!!

He'll stay fit, usually happens when 'injury prone' players go to united. They seem to be able to keep 99% of players fit all season.

Footie seasons makes being woke up at 6am on a sunday worth it just for MOTD :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I need to start working harder on my legs too mate.. after hols I will be making a lot of changes..


Get doing lunges mate!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Hehehe, sorry. I have thunder thighs pmsl.
> 
> I honestly can't stand lunges, a few reps and I'm ready to blow chunks!!
> 
> He'll stay fit, usually happens when 'injury prone' players go to united. They seem to be able to keep 99% of players fit all season.
> 
> Footie seasons makes being woke up at 6am on a sunday worth it just for MOTD :lol:


That's why I love but hate lunges. They make you nearly sick every time especially at the end of a leg session but I love the pain the next day.

I wish that was true about injury prone players staying fit at united. Look at Owen and Hargreaves. Played fck all games for us!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> That's why I love but hate lunges. They make you nearly sick every time especially at the end of a leg session but I love the pain the next day.
> 
> I wish that was true about injury prone players staying fit at united. Look at Owen and Hargreaves. Played fck all games for us!


Lol, true.

But they were tainted souls anyway


----------



## liam0810

Legs finished and felt good. Pb on leg press at 400kg for 8 reps. Will go higher next week. Its strange because at my other gym I can do 460kg for reps but at this one I struggled with 300 a couplee weeks back. Also 210kg on box squats x 5 reps for 2 sets. Will go up again next week. Lunges were with the 16kg dbs so 4kg each db increase from last week. Next week 20kg I think.

Home now and got the bbq on for some jerk chicken and rice.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Legs finished and felt good. Pb on leg press at 400kg for 8 reps. Will go higher next week. Its strange because at my other gym I can do 460kg for reps but at this one I struggled with 300 a couplee weeks back. Also 210kg on box squats x 5 reps for 2 sets. Will go up again next week. Lunges were with the 16kg dbs so 4kg each db increase from last week. Next week 20kg I think.
> 
> Home now and got the bbq on for some jerk chicken and rice.


Bloody good going there mate!!

Bet your neighbours think your a right loon always having a BBQ


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Bloody good going there mate!!
> 
> Bet your neighbours think your a right loon always having a BBQ


It took 2 frigging hours to get it going and i nearly smoked next doors house out! I also burnt my foot as well as didnt have any socks or shoes on and a studding on a hot piece of coal! Ouch!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> It took 2 frigging hours to get it going and i nearly smoked next doors house out! I also burnt my foot as well as didnt have any socks or shoes on and a studding on a hot piece of coal! Ouch!


2 hours!! Fook that.

You have to be the most accident prone person on this forum lol

I got one of those cast iron grill things a few weeks ago, covers 2 gas hobs on a cooker, It gets used everyday lol

Rumps on it tonight


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> 2 hours!! Fook that.
> 
> You have to be the most accident prone person on this forum lol
> 
> I got one of those cast iron grill things a few weeks ago, covers 2 gas hobs on a cooker, It gets used everyday lol
> 
> Rumps on it tonight


I think I am mate. I'm always hurting myself, falling over, burning myself, pulling muscles, etc!

I've got an electric cooker so don't think one of them would work for me would it?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I think I am mate. *I'm always hurting myself, falling over, burning myself, pulling muscles, etc!*
> 
> I've got an electric cooker so don't think one of them would work for me would it?


Im going to nickname you "DAMAGE"


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Legs finished and felt good. Pb on leg press at 400kg for 8 reps. Will go higher next week. Its strange because at my other gym I can do 460kg for reps but at this one I struggled with 300 a couplee weeks back. Also 210kg on box squats x 5 reps for 2 sets. Will go up again next week. Lunges were with the 16kg dbs so 4kg each db increase from last week. Next week 20kg I think.
> 
> Home now and got the bbq on for some jerk chicken and rice.


I was gonna say don't burn yourself again m8, but then I seen your next post.



liam0810 said:


> It took 2 frigging hours to get it going and i nearly smoked next doors house out! I also burnt my foot as well as didnt have any socks or shoes on and a studding on a hot piece of coal! Ouch!


you really need to get someone else to do the cooking m8, were all starting to fear for your safety :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> I was gonna say don't burn yourself again m8, but then I seen your next post.
> 
> you really need to get someone else to do the cooking m8, were all starting to fear for your safety :laugh:


Thing is I love cooking and if I left it to lou it would be tuna sandwiches every day!

Jay I like the name damage, better than the nickname my dad gave me. Mistake! :-D


----------



## Sharpy76

Can't believe you burned yourself again Liam, you're seriously accident prone mate!

Quick question, when you done the clens and ran them 2wks on/2wks off, did you jump straight back to the highest dose when you restarted them after the 2wks off? Think i remember you saying you went up to 280mcg?!?!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Can't believe you burned yourself again Liam, you're seriously accident prone mate!
> 
> Quick question, when you done the clens and ran them 2wks on/2wks off, did you jump straight back to the highest dose when you restarted them after the 2wks off? Think i remember you saying you went up to 280mcg?!?!


I knoe mate im a nightmare!

Yeah id jump back on at 200mcg. I think I went upto 280mcg for a few days but mainly stayed on 200mcg


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I knoe mate im a nightmare!
> 
> Yeah id jump back on at 200mcg. I think I went upto 280mcg for a few days but mainly stayed on 200mcg


Nice one fella.

I found my limit at 200mcg too. Went up to 240mcg for a couple of days but my head pounded like i was being hit with a sledgehammer, 200mcg was fine though, slight shakes but nothing too uncomfortable.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one fella.
> 
> I found my limit at 200mcg too. Went up to 240mcg for a couple of days but my head pounded like i was being hit with a sledgehammer, 200mcg was fine though, slight shakes but nothing too uncomfortable.


I have a high tolerance because even on 280mcg I didn't have the shakes but I didn't stick at that as didn't think it was safe.

Anyway just got up and weighed myself and weight at end of this weeks training is 13st 13, so I'm 1 pound off what I wanted to be before I started my course.

Went to see Expendables 2 last night and it was awesome! There are massive plot holes, bad acting and a lot of wrinkles old men, but who cares as its got Arnie, Willis, Van Damme, Stallone and Norris! When I grow up I want to be an Expendable!

Plan for today is gym for cardio, maybe nandos then a BBQ later for an hour and take away with Lou. Tomorrow is going Chester Zoo if weather is decent enough.

Might do my first jab tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Might do my first jab tomorrow. So excited!


Wahoooo!!!

Get it in ya son!

I know you said it before but my memory has failed me, what exactly are you doing and for how long, or it a secret?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Wahoooo!!!
> 
> Get it in ya son!
> 
> I know you said it before but my memory has failed me, what exactly are you doing and for how long, or it a secret?


ha ha its a secret! :tongue:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> ha ha its a secret! :tongue:


Post reported and unsubbed........

Only joking but seriously, don't come sniffing around my journal asking for tips on how to get your legs to grow like mine, it's a "secret":whistling: :lol:

I might look into getting some "help" for my next course. Lol, already thinking about my next course and i've still got 11wks left on this one, i've got the bug bad!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Post reported and unsubbed........
> 
> Only joking but seriously, don't come sniffing around my journal asking for tips on how to get your legs to grow like mine, it's a "secret":whistling: :lol:
> 
> I might look into getting some "help" for my next course. Lol, already thinking about my next course and i've still got 11wks left on this one, i've got the bug bad!


Ha ha mate I think we both need as many tips as possible for our legs!

Im the same mate, im thinking about next course before I've even started! Was thinking 12 weeks blast, 4 weeks cruise, 6 weeks blast, 10 weeks off and that will bring me to March just in time for my cut. Obviously though ill be going on whatever Scott says.


----------



## liam0810

Just got up and gone to the car and some cnut has kicked off my wing mirror again! The sh1t house who ever it is has a problem with me and I know he drinks in the pub at the bottom of my road as it was same time as last time and it was at closing time. I got up and went to my bedroom window and looked for a good 5 minutes but didn't see anyone. I knew I should of gone out! Gonna have to get CCTV I think. Whoever doing it is too much of a sh1t bag to come and have a word with me. Might spend next Saturday at the pub and see who it could be. CNUTS!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Just got up and gone to the car and some cnut has kicked off my wing mirror again! The sh1t house who ever it is has a problem with me and I know he drinks in the pub at the bottom of my road as it was same time as last time and it was at closing time. I got up and went to my bedroom window and looked for a good 5 minutes but didn't see anyone. I knew I should of gone out! Gonna have to get CCTV I think. Whoever doing it is too much of a sh1t bag to come and have a word with me. Might spend next Saturday at the pub and see who it could be. CNUTS!!!


Fvcking jealous little cvnts mate.

I'd get a camera set up and wait for the fvcker to find out who it definitely is, then he'd get a scottish handshake straight on the fvckers nose.

I hate [email protected] like this:cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking jealous little cvnts mate.
> 
> I'd get a camera set up and wait for the fvcker to find out who it definitely is, then he'd get a scottish handshake straight on the fvckers nose.
> 
> I hate [email protected] like this:cursing:


You know what mate I was at the window holding the kosh i have next to the bed, waiting to see someone and then ready to run out an hit the fcker! Obviously it's either coz I have a merc an round here a lot of people don't or I've p1ssed someone off recently! I used to p1ss a lot of people off a few years ago when I was a bladdered kn0bhead on the weekends, but now I'm mellow and don't drink that much!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate I was at the window holding the kosh i have next to the bed, waiting to see someone and then ready to run out an hit the fcker! Obviously it's either coz I have a merc an round here a lot of people don't or I've p1ssed someone off recently! I used to p1ss a lot of people off a few years ago when I was a bladdered kn0bhead on the weekends, but now I'm mellow and don't drink that much!


It's simply jealously mate.

You're obviously doing well for yourself, nice car, lean as fvCk and some people can't handle other people doing well in life, haters mate.

I know it sounds stupid, but take it as a compliment although it won't get your wing mirror fixed lol.


----------



## Guest

Cnuts m8, hope you catch them


----------



## liam0810

Might be right mate! Would love to know which fcker it is! I know a few lads round here haven't liked me for years, so have my ideas!

Think next week I might sit in the car and wait ha!


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Cnuts m8, hope you catch them


So do I mate


----------



## Milky

You cant have fu*k all nice mate can you.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> You cant have fu*k all nice mate can you.


No mate you cant. It will be some horroblet little cnut who ill enjoy getting my hands on. Im probably one of the most mellow and laid back people I know but stuff like this fcuks me off'


----------



## liam0810

Just done my first jab and it went in a dream! Time to grow!

Just made my tea as well, sirloin, sweet tatty's, onions and mushrooms



Bloody lovely


----------



## MURPHYZ

Just thought I'd pop over here bcos I'm bored. :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Just thought I'd pop over here bcos I'm bored. :whistling:


Well fck off and get a hobby haha!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Well fck off and get a hobby haha!


I have a hobby m8, I like to pretend I lift weight's to make me sound cool to the big fella's, do I sound cool or what?


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> I have a hobby m8, I like to pretend I lift weight's to make me sound cool to the big fella's, do I sound cool or what?


Yes you do mate as I do the same.


----------



## liam0810

Home from the gym and again let down by training partner, this time I'll let him off as he's got an infected bite on his foot and he can't walk on it. Tonight was bench press, shoulder press, straight bar pushdowns, skullcrushers and standing valve raises. No PB's as was more volume. Beat last weeks weights though on all exercises.

Done my slin and made a chilli for later, off to watch the match now with my dad in his local.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and also nearly knocked myself out as took the pin out of the stack for the pushdowns and the b4stard bar fell down and cracked me right on the back of the head!


----------



## Guest

Hahaha you dozy sod.

You really are accident prone


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Hahaha you dozy sod.
> 
> You really are accident prone


I know mate! Surprised I've not killed myself yet! You watching the match?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> I know mate! Surprised I've not killed myself yet! You watching the match?


No m8, just this sec got in just cooking tea, got it on the radio in the kitchen tho. Shes watching her sh1te on the tele


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> No m8, just this sec got in just cooking tea, got it on the radio in the kitchen tho. Shes watching her sh1te on the tele


Kick her out and get it on! Actually they've had the better chances.


----------



## MURPHYZ

m8, we will all club together and get you an american football uniform for your own protection, and a nice big pair of oven gloves to finish the look off.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> m8, we will all club together and get you an american football uniform for your own protection, and a nice big pair of oven gloves to finish the look off.


Mate I need that at the least! I might not see out the year the way I'm going!


----------



## liam0810

Well that was a pile of sh1te! Everton out played us. Very poor.


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Mate I need that at the least! I might not see out the year the way I'm going!


well make sure you send any unused gear my way m8, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> well make sure you send any unused gear my way m8, I need all the help I can get.


Haha I will do! I've been bit tonight so there's a fly or something going round full of roids now!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Haha I will do! I've been bit tonight so there's a fly or something going round full of roids now!


lol anabolic fly. that could get messy.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ha this made me smile lol
> 
> Grow u deffo will things change next week
> 
> Low volume mega intense


Good! I'm sick of being small I want to look freaky big!


----------



## Little_Jay

liam0810 said:


> Good! I'm sick of being small I want to look freaky big!


tell me about it!


----------



## liam0810

Last night i trained back and biceps and again was on my own as training partner's foot is still swollen from the horsefly bite. Got 190kg out on deads for 6 reps so happy with that as form was a little better than last weeks 180kg. Pull ups i'm still terrible at! increased weights on all bicep exercises so happy with that.

Put a pair of trousers on for work this morning that i've not worn for about a month and thought they seemed tight. I went to work, and struggled walking up the stairs they were that tight on my legs and ar$e! So i've had to go tesco's and buy some cheap trousers. Just put them on and they feel miles better. Now I could lunge without fear of tearing them! At least it means I must be putting some size on my legs and Lou as said my bum has defo got bigger. Can't beat squats and lunges!

Tonight is HIIT and as i missed abs the other night as was rushing, i'll throw them in as well.

Got my cousins babies christening Sunday and last time the family was altogether was her wedding and i tried to kick the fck out of her brother! So this time i'm not drinking and only staying for an hour, as I don't trust myself! Out Saturday for a couple mates birthday so i don't drink 2 days in a row anyway.

Went to see my mate yesterday about my wing mirror and he thinks it might be a whole replacement needed. Also because its a new model I'll only be able to get it from Mercedes which means mega bucks!

Weighed myself this morning and am up to 14st 1 so a 2 pound gain this week already. Gear hasn't even kicked in yet!


----------



## TELBOR

Can't beat a tight trouser moment lol.

And defo can't beat Tesco for having cheapo emergency trousers! I was in tesco and split a pair of trousers right on my balls and ar5e whole area 

£8 later it was all good :lol:

Nice work on the deads mate, you'll be smashing more out I imagine when your partner returns 

Hahahaha! Family gatherings always have the air of danger pmsl! You go steady 

Good work on the weight increase already  x


----------



## liam0810

I dont mind tight trousers but these were ridiculous! You could actually make out that i was circumcised they were that tight!

Did that in the middle of Liverpool after being to Aintree for Ladies Day. Was in a bar dancing about like a tw4t and next thing i heard a rip. My trousers had ripped from the top of my crack all the way to my gooch! Worst thing was that I was stuck in the middle of liverpool! I had to keep my back to the wall for the rest of the time (I usually do this in liverpool anyway coz they are all thieving fckers :laugh

Hopefully mate, i'm always cautious with deads as i think they are the easiest exercise to get injured on, i prefer rack pulls but Scott's saying deadlifts so i'm doing deadlifts.

Its daft what we fell out about as well and I've tried sorting it out so many times over the years even though it was his fault, but he's having none of it. When I went for him at the wedding it was when I was trying to sort things with him and he kicked out at me! My head went and I tried killing him! Thankfully my mum was there to sort me out! At least I didn't ruin the wedding, I think my other cousin going for the groom was worse!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I dont mind tight trousers but these were ridiculous! You could actually make out that i was circumcised they were that tight!
> 
> Did that in the middle of Liverpool after being to Aintree for Ladies Day. Was in a bar dancing about like a tw4t and next thing i heard a rip. My trousers had ripped from the top of my crack all the way to my gooch! Worst thing was that I was stuck in the middle of liverpool! I had to keep my back to the wall for the rest of the time (I usually do this in liverpool anyway coz they are all thieving fckers :laugh
> 
> Hopefully mate, i'm always cautious with deads as i think they are the easiest exercise to get injured on, i prefer rack pulls but Scott's saying deadlifts so i'm doing deadlifts.
> 
> Its daft what we fell out about as well and I've tried sorting it out so many times over the years even though it was his fault, but he's having none of it. When I went for him at the wedding it was when I was trying to sort things with him and he kicked out at me! My head went and I tried killing him! Thankfully my mum was there to sort me out! At least I didn't ruin the wedding, I think my other cousin going for the groom was worse!


I'll remember the Liverpool tip - missus want to go soon :lol: :lol:

Family are messed up, I've fell out with many of mine over the years but somethings always brings us back together lol

I do like rack pulls, purely for ease to just getting on with it. But deads always feel better


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll remember the Liverpool tip - missus want to go soon :lol: :lol:
> 
> Family are messed up, I've fell out with many of mine over the years but somethings always brings us back together lol
> 
> I do like rack pulls, purely for ease to just getting on with it. But deads always feel better


Liverpool is a better night out than manc mate. I'm in Newcastle in a few weeks so I'm trying to find the lowest V neck t shirt i can so i fit in with all the Geordie Shore lads!

Families are mate and its a shame that me and him have fell out as i'm godfather to his kid but haven't seen him properly for 9 years.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Liverpool is a better night out than manc mate. I'm in Newcastle in a few weeks so I'm trying to find the lowest V neck t shirt i can so i fit in with all the Geordie Shore lads!
> 
> Families are mate and its a shame that me and him have fell out as i'm godfather to his kid but haven't seen him properly for 9 years.


Lol, going doon toon for a pint of Fosta's and a packets of Rowlows ( that's a pint of Foster and Choc Rolo's In my best geordie accent ) lol.

I have one low v-neck tee, like wearing it.... But lacking chest pmsl. Traps look good though 

9 years!! Buy him a drink and say your piece and do one


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, going doon toon for a pint of Fosta's and a packets of Rowlows ( that's a pint of Foster and Choc Rolo's In my best geordie accent ) lol.
> 
> I have one low v-neck tee, like wearing it.... But lacking chest pmsl. Traps look good though
> 
> 9 years!! Buy him a drink and say your piece and do one


I've tried buying him a drink plenty of times but no look with the stubborn cnut! he's nearly 40 as well you'd think he'd grow up!

I've discovered Judas Sinned t shirts and there are some very low V necks by them!

I think i'll stick to the Newcy Brown when up there ha!


----------



## RACK

You weigh more than me at the min.............. just gonna find a bridge to walk off haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> You weigh more than me at the min.............. just gonna find a bridge to walk off haha


Mate i'm nowhere near as lean as you though! You're aiming for the u90's i'm aiming for the u80's! That shows that i've not got as much size as you!


----------



## RACK

You will have in a few months


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> You will have in a few months


Hopefully mate. Gear should start to kick in next week and its Burr and all i've heard is good stuff about it so looking forward to getting freaky big!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I'm putting u in under 90s pal
> 
> U coming Leeds to watch rack?


U90's it is then!

Yep i'm coming mate, looking forward to it. Are you going the Brits in Manchester


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Don't judge me I'll b 88kg at Leeds for the tv
> 
> Dutch =beta
> 
> Yep I'm there pal with one sponsor dunno which yet


It's ok I'll wear a baggy jumper so you can't see my massive muscles and make you feel inferior!

I'll be there on the Sunday I think. Get Rack down and we'll go out in town on the Saturday.


----------



## liam0810

Tonight I did HIIT on the bike and stepper as my right ankle has been sore today so thought best not to do sprints on the treadmill.

Rock climbing tomorrow so will train Saturday to make up for it.


----------



## liam0810

I've decided that I'll be switching back to dextrose instead of maltodextrin when using insulin. I swapped to malto about 10 days ago and since then I feel ropey a couple hours after my slin even though i'm taking in enough malto straight after the jab and having enough LOW GI carbs an hour later. I did it this morning at 8am, had my whey and malto and then just after 9 i had 100g oats and 50g whey. I'm sitting here now feeling nauseus with a headache and this has become a common occurrence. Only thing i can put it down to is the malto.


----------



## RACK

Get some Vitargo instead mate, I find it miles better for use with slin


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Get some Vitargo instead mate, I find it miles better for use with slin


yeah i might mate. never had a problem with dextrose really, it was just that i ran out of it and was in a shop near me that had malto so thought i'd use that. So i now have 3.5kg of malto if anyone wants it?!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Try 1 teaspoon sugar then malto then how I said!


Okey doke!


----------



## J.Smith

karbolyn is enough good option mate with gatorade


----------



## liam0810

J.Smith said:


> karbolyn is enough good option mate with gatorade


Never even heard of karbolyn, what is it? I'm gonna get some dextrose next week and stick to that I think.


----------



## liam0810

Well first time rock climbing outdoors today and it was a massive fail! I need to increase my flexibility as thats what let me down. I've got bitten to fck by flies as well! Im having a full nandos chicken with rice to cheer myself up. Looking forward to legs tomoz. Will get a pb on squats!


----------



## Milky

Have you got staff discount at nando's or something you ?

My god man your a resident there :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Have you got staff discount at nando's or something you ?
> 
> My god man your a resident there :lol:


Mate if I did id be here even more! Been trying to crack onto one of the girls who works here to try and get me some discount! Its not working at the moment


----------



## liam0810

Bring on the torture! I'll die growing!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm starting to worry about Scott he's obsessed with death lol


----------



## RACK

Train with Scott and you'll wish you were dead......... this is no joke


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm starting to worry about Scott he's obsessed with death lol


Maybe he's hoping I do die and then he can use it as advertisement. "My training I put my clients thorugh is that brutul that it can kill!"


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Train with Scott and you'll wish you were dead......... this is no joke


Mate I love training to feeling sick and tears so would probably enjoy it in a sadistic kind of way


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Maybe he's hoping I do die and then he can use it as advertisement. "My training I put my clients thorugh is that brutul that it can kill!"


I f he wanted to kill you m8, he'd just buy you a BBQ, you'd take care of the rest yourself Danger. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> I f he wanted to kill you m8, he'd just buy you a BBQ, you'd take care of the rest yourself Danger. :thumb:


hahaha mate so true! Last night actually when I was doing outside rock climbing for the first time i did think this is not probably the best sport to get into with how accident prone I am!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> hahaha mate so true! Last night actually when I was doing outside rock climbing for the first time i did think this is not probably the best sport to get into with how accident prone I am!


m8, you must a have death wish, don't take up skydiving ffs, you'll be pulling the cord on the chute and your lunch will fall out.


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaha


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> m8, you must a have death wish, don't take up skydiving ffs, you'll be pulling the cord on the chute and your lunch will fall out.


a bit like this


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> a bit like this
> 
> View attachment 92504


lol yeah m8, that would be worse than your lunch falling out lol, a breat big pair of skiddy Y fronts.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> lol yeah m8, that would be worse than your lunch falling out lol, a breat big pair of skiddy Y fronts.


I've learnt my lesson a long time ago to only wear dark colour duds ha!


----------



## liam0810

Legs tonight and did the following, box squats (PB at 220kg for 6 reps), leg press (PB 440kg x 8), lunges, seated leg curls, toe presses. Also 15mins HIIT on the stepper.

Was speaking to personal trainer and he was asking what kind of pct I do. He said he was gonna run clomid and nolva without even doing a course coz it's good for you! How are these people allowed to be qualified and train people?!


----------



## Sharpy76

Impressive PB's Liam! Great going mate

And [email protected] the pt:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Impressive PB's Liam! Great going mate
> 
> And [email protected] the pt:lol:


I know mate he's a nice enough lad but clueless!

Happy with the PB's had awful back pumps though, but managed to get them out. I know I can go heavier and I know after this ill be able to full squat more.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> New routine sent to your inbox
> 
> Changed breakfast around to fuel new workout
> 
> Enjoy ha!


Seen it and looking forward to it! Bring on the pain!


----------



## liam0810

Think gear is kicking in as slept sh1t and when I did manage to sleep, my dreams were a little rapey!

Up now and early gym session to make up for missing Thursdays.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Think gear is kicking in as slept sh1t and when I did manage to sleep, my dreams were a little rapey!
> 
> Up now and early gym session to make up for missing Thursdays.


Lol, fcuked up dreams are the best!

Enjoy the session


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Think gear is kicking in as slept sh1t and when I did manage to sleep, my dreams were a little rapey!
> 
> Up now and early gym session to make up for missing Thursdays.


My sleep is fvcking terrible at the moment mate, ran out of Nytols last night too so i treated the missus (twice) and thought that might knock me out, did it fvck! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> My sleep is fvcking terrible at the moment mate, ran out of Nytols last night too so i treated the missus (twice) and thought that might knock me out, did it fvck! :lol:


My missus has just read 50 shades of grey so thats changed things up a bit 

Im taking nytol but doing nothing. Gonna get some melatonin ordered tomoz and my source is sending me some zopli with next order.

Session wasnt the best as had some jock keep talking to me in there. I couldn't get rid of the fcker!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> My missus has just read 50 shades of grey so thats changed things up a bit  !


Lol, mines just read it too..... Said it had nothing on us


----------



## liam0810

Went out yesterday and had a few beers but surprisingly don't feel too bad. Gym later for a decent cardio session to get rid of some of the cals from the dirty booze!

Christening today at 4, stay for an hour then home, Lou is going out so might pick up my dog and have a night in with her. She's just been spayed so she's feeling very sorry for herself.

New training starts tomorrow. Also going to pick up a few bits and bobs and make a dressing that Scott aka muscley mastetchef has told me!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Your muscles Jamie Oliver comment made me smile like fork hahaha


I was trying to think of another chef to compare you to but all I could think about before was this fella



You can see the resemblance


----------



## liam0810

Back from the christening and went ok without me and my cousin coming to blows. Ate well there as well as my mam had made a load of food. Just having oats and a shake now then will eat again later. Due to hangover I didnt eat much till at the christening so need to catch up.


----------



## liam0810

On way to gym for 1st new session. Chest and it's incline DB press, flat DB press, incline flyes, decline DB press and cable crossovers. Bring on the pain


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> On way to gym for 1st new session. Chest and it's incline DB press, flat DB press, incline flyes, decline DB press and cable crossovers. Bring on the pain


Enjoy m8, looks like a big session.


----------



## liam0810

Should be mate and first session with my partner in about 2 weeks so should be a goodun


----------



## liam0810

Loved that session, managed 135kg on incline press, 140 on flat which I think are PB's. Should of been DB's but my normal gym was closed so I went the other and DB's only go upto 50kg so not heavier enough. Chest is already feeling sorry so looking forward to the DOMs tomorrow.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> When I read that I was like wtf??? That's not my ... Ah I see lol
> 
> Nice work, switch to the dumbell workout next week


I will mate only reason like I said is my gym where I do most my workouts was closed so went my other one. I prefer DB's over bench as seem to get a better contraction.

Made that dressing before, so will let you tomorrow if it's good or not!


----------



## liam0810

Just been speaking to my mate who I train with sometimes and he's thinking of doing a summer show next year as well. Will be good as will have a mate dieting at the same time as me. Plus he's competed a few times and he won the class 1 at NAC UK finals last year and went to the NAC universe as well. So his experience will be good as can pick his brain. Obviously Scott is the person I'll solely be listening to diet and training wise but Gaz has said he'll help with my posing and bits like that.

This was him last year (on the right) He's about 3 stone heavier now and still probably around 7-8% so he'll smash it next year I think.


----------



## liam0810

Fck me my chest is sore today! Even driving it's been aching. Scott was right about the pain. Love it though.

Weight this morning was 14st 4 so a 1 pound gain over the weekend which isn't too bad seeing as though appetites been sh1te.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> And the alcohol!!!


Yes and the alcohol didn't help! That's why I dont drink that often anymore, ruins the next days appetite and also isn't exactly a staple of a wannabe bodybuilders lifestyle!


----------



## liam0810

Last night was legs and think I went too light on a few exercises as wasn't used to the rep ranges. For instance 50 reps on leg press with straightening legs till I can go again. I went for 180 and smashed them out with about 3 stops. Next week I'll up this by about 60kg to ensure I'm in complete agony. Also hack/leg extensions supersets I feel I went too light. 120 hacks and 15 plates extensions. This will be upped to 160kg and 18plates next week. Legs are sore today but I know should be worse.

Appetite is still sh1te but managing to eat all my meals just feel sick. Worse thing is that I gave my mate the tub of Ravenous that I got a few months back on Friday. Could do with that now!


----------



## Hayesy

Leg workout looks sick, and thats not you going hard!!

Legs tonight myself, 1 st time in 2 weeks, plus football later, could be walking like Charlie Chaplin in the morn.

How many cals you trying to get down to make you feel ill!?


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Leg workout looks sick, and thats not you going hard!!
> 
> Legs tonight myself, 1 st time in 2 weeks, plus football later, could be walking like Charlie Chaplin in the morn.
> 
> How many cals you trying to get down to make you feel ill!?


I felt sick after training but know I should be closer to puking! Next week I will be!

Youre a braver man than me to train legs before footy!

It's pretty much the same diet as it has been for the past 10 weeks and im usually still hungry before bed. Think it's around 4000-4500 cals ed mate.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I felt sick after training but know I should be closer to puking! Next week I will be!
> 
> Youre a braver man than me to train legs before footy!
> 
> It's pretty much the same diet as it has been for the past 10 weeks and im usually still hungry before bed. Think it's around 4000-4500 cals ed mate.


Brave or stupid more like it mate ha.

I will be aiming for 3500 - 4000 cals to start see how i go, i am always starving no matter what, being curring for ages but tbh i am glad its over, i was loosing my sanity near the end, looking like a crack head twitchin.

Leg days are by far the worsed, send me white


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Brave or stupid more like it mate ha.
> 
> I will be aiming for 3500 - 4000 cals to start see how i go, i am always starving no matter what, being curring for ages but tbh i am glad its over, i was loosing my sanity near the end, looking like a crack head twitchin.
> 
> Leg days are by far the worsed, send me white


Leg days are the worst but also the best as well as I love the pain! I usually am always hungry, am sure i'll be right in a few days.

Off to the gym for cardio tonight and then going picking up the love of my life as i've got her staying at mine for the next 10 days


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Leg days are the worst but also the best as well as I love the pain! I usually am always hungry, am sure i'll be right in a few days.
> 
> Off to the gym for cardio tonight and then going picking up the love of my life as i've got her staying at mine for the next 10 days
> 
> View attachment 92958


Nice dog m8, remind's me of a bird I used to see.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Nice dog m8, remind's me of a bird I used to see.


She must of been a looker


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> She must of been a looker


She was m8, had great leg's on her to.

all 4 of em.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> She was m8, had great leg's on her to.
> 
> all 4 of em.


And she's an ex? You're daft to get rid


----------



## Jay.32

Hows things going with ya bulk mate?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Hows things going with ya bulk mate?


Going good mate. How was the holiday?


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhhh is it time to get the dog pics out again!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Going good mate. How was the holiday?


Not bad mate, it was a break from the norm... I did miss training.. I did take a strectching band though lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhhh is it time to get the dog pics out again!!


Yes it is 

She's feeling sorry for herself coz she's got a daft ring on to stop her biting her stitches


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad mate, it was a break from the norm... I did miss training.. I did take a strectching band though lol


Ha ha I was gonna bring one to maga but decided now. I go Egypt for 2 weeks, will still be in the gym most days


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Yes it is
> View attachment 92977
> 
> 
> She's feeling sorry for herself coz she's got a daft ring on to stop her biting her stitches


Ahhh bless her!


----------



## dipdabs

Well this is the look I got off bells when I just came downstairs to find she had wee'd all over the rug!



B1tch lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well this is the look I got off bells when I just came downstairs to find she had wee'd all over the rug!
> 
> View attachment 92979
> 
> 
> B1tch lol


How old is she? Thanfully Lola only did that till she was about 6 months old.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> How old is she? Thanfully Lola only did that till she was about 6 months old.


She's 8months. I don't usually leave her in the living room on her own as she's had a few cushions before... So I usually put her in the kitchen if I go upstairs. But last night I thought I'd give her another chance lol. Mind she's acting a little strange recently, first time she's on heat!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> She's 8months. I don't usually leave her in the living room on her own as she's had a few cushions before... So I usually put her in the kitchen if I go upstairs. But last night I thought I'd give her another chance lol. Mind she's acting a little strange recently, first time she's on heat!


Just had Lola spayed so thankfully won't be having to kick any dogs which coming sniffing round her when she's on heat! Plus last time she bled all over my carpet in my bedroom! Looked like i'd murdered someone! You gonna have pups with her?


----------



## liam0810

Tonight is back and will be the following

Alternate grips pull ups

Straight arm pulldowns

One arm rows

T bar close grip

Hammer curls

Will be aiming for PB's on everything!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Just had Lola spayed so thankfully won't be having to kick any dogs which coming sniffing round her when she's on heat! Plus last time she bled all over my carpet in my bedroom! Looked like i'd murdered someone! You gonna have pups with her?


Nah I don't think so, think il get her spayed too


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I don't think so, think il get her spayed too


I felt cruel having her done especially when I took her she was having a phantom pregnancy. Plus you can get about £800 a pup for Dogue De Bordeaux's so could of made a bit of decent money


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I felt cruel having her done especially when I took her she was having a phantom pregnancy. Plus you can get about £800 a pup for Dogue De Bordeaux's so could of made a bit of decent money


Thing is with it though even though u could make a bit of cash out of it it must be such hard work when the pups come then having to sell them etc. would break my heart lol.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Thing is with it though even though u could make a bit of cash out of it it must be such hard work when the pups come then having to sell them etc. would break my heart lol.


Very true but as i share her with my mam I could let her do all the hardwork and I just take half the profit. i'd have to keep one maybe two pups though


----------



## liam0810

Enjoyed tonight again with the higher reps on back. Managed a PB on 67.5kg for 8 reps on DB rows. Will go up next week.

Back is nice and pumped, also Scott has told me what to get for my appetite so will be getting that tomorrow.

Tomorrow is shoulder an triceps and then off for the weekend. Lou has told me she's cooking for me Saturday, so god help me!


----------



## liam0810

Look forward to it mate. Got to go through it to grow!


----------



## liam0810

After my trousers didn't fit me last week, most of my shirts don't now, so off to Manchester later to get some new shirts that actually fit and it doesn't look like i've sprayed them on!


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> After my trousers didn't fit me last week, most of my shirts don't now, so off to Manchester later to get some new shirts that actually fit and it doesn't *look like i've sprayed them on!*


That's how they should fit!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> That's how they should fit!!!!!!!!


Mate my shirts will still be tight but i tried 2 on this morning and i couldnt button them up!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Mate my shirts will still be tight but i tried 2 on this morning and i couldnt button them up!


stay off the pie's liam :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> stay off the pie's liam :lol:


I would love a pie right now with chips and gravy!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> stay off the pie's liam :lol:


And you stay off the jaffa cakes!


----------



## Jay.32

stop it..... im getting all turned on to the thought of that lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> stop it..... im getting all turned on to the thought of that lol


Go and get it for lunch then fatty!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Go and get it for lunch then fatty!


ha ha... I ate enough crap on holiday....


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> ha ha... I ate enough crap on holiday....


just start diet monday haha


----------



## liam0810

Gym was shoulders tonight and they are now burning.

Started with seated smith bb press to nose and thought id start on 100kg and I'd struggle. Nope got that out easy, went to 110 easy, 120 harder, 130 and managed 5 reps with a little assist on last 2. Was happy with that and will go for 135 next week.

Following was db lat raises, behind back cable raises, front cable raises and they were done after that.

Also did behind head db extensions and usually would go about 40kg at least but my shoulders were giving way before triceps. Then one arm cable pushdowns with a v slow negative.

Weekend off the gym now apart from taking Tyramhall tomorrow to show him how to use weights.


----------



## Little_Jay

do u have weeeknends off gym and diet mate or just gym


----------



## liam0810

Little_Jay said:


> do u have weeeknends off gym and diet mate or just gym


Just gym mate, sometimes do cardio or another session if that's what Scott tells me to. Diet pretty much stays the same apart from maybe a cheat meal and a few drinks on a Saturday probably once a month.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Kicking ass mate


I'm trying pal!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Gym was shoulders tonight and they are now burning.
> 
> Started with seated smith bb press to nose and thought id start on 100kg and I'd struggle. Nope got that out easy, went to 110 easy, 120 harder, 130 and managed 5 reps with a little assist on last 2. Was happy with that and will go for 135 next week.
> 
> Following was db lat raises, behind back cable raises, front cable raises and they were done after that.
> 
> Also did behind head db extensions and usually would go about 40kg at least but my shoulders were giving way before triceps. Then one arm cable pushdowns with a v slow negative.
> 
> Weekend off the gym now apart from taking Tyramhall tomorrow to show him how to use weights.


Good session m8, make sure you show him to do it all wrong yeah. Don't wanna be getting my ass whooped.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Good session m8, make sure you show him to do it all wrong yeah. Don't wanna be getting my ass whooped.


He'll bench press 300kg and deadlifting cars by the end of tomorrow


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> He'll bench press 300kg and deadlifting cars by the end of tomorrow


Fcuk it, I'm upping the dose and getting me some gamma radiation.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Fcuk it, I'm upping the dose and getting me some gamma radiation.


Get yourself to sellafield!


----------



## liam0810

Back, forearms, shoulders and triceps are sore this morning. Especially middle of my back! Will try and get a massage later off Lou with a happy ending to ease them ;-)

Getting up now, brekkie and taking dog out for a good walk then meeting Tyram at 12.

Nandos after that as usual on a Saturday then gonna pick a few films up for tonight.

Also got to get boots and get some stuff for my acne as get a little breakout on shoulders and back. Nothing bad but just want to keep on top of it. Will also hit the elec beach which will help as well.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Have fun m8, If Paul is still able to move after, then u face a :ban:

What do use for the spot's m8, I get little breakouts , but apparently Mast is a git for causing spot's , so I might need something.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Have fun m8, If Paul is still able to move after, then u face a :ban:
> 
> What do use for the spot's m8, I get little breakouts , but apparently Mast is a git for causing spot's , so I might need something.


There's a few that's supposed to work

Tea tree and witch hazel

Oxy 10

Nizoral

Retin A

Try a couple of those mate

I'm gonna go easy on him and just get to grips with using weights first


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Big week this week pal? Offseason alpha week2?


Sweet! Gonna make sure I smash every PB!


----------



## liam0810

Up early this morning and feel good. Appetite is a little better, going rock climbing in 20 mins and think I'm gonna struggle as flexibility in the last few weeks has got shocking. Also yesterday walking the dog I was getting out of breath. On the job last night I had to stop for a breather!

Also was up at my window for about an hour and half last night waiting for whichever little Cnut has been booting my wing mirror the last few weeks on a Saturday. Unfortunately the w4nker didn't show up so still none the wiser who it is.

Went to see a fella who has a supplement shop below my gym yesterday and he was telling me that a lad he's prepping is in the o100's at Leeds in a few weeks and he said he will wipe the floor with everyone. I'm kind of hoping not as I don't like the fella! He's one of those that has done supposed individual diets and training regimes for a few lads in the gym and when I looked at them, they're 99% the same. He charges like 85quid as well and just tries pushing his supplements on them which are over priced.

On the prep front he does seem to know what he's doing as a few lads he has helped have been spot on and won a few shows, but I wouldn't recommend him to anyone due to his attitude to a lot of the lads who go see him for advice and help.

Off watching the match later with my dad so hopefully we'll win or I'll be in a grump later!

Looking forward to hitting the weights again from tomorrow.


----------



## Hayesy

If you catch him lad, give him hell, cheeky [email protected]!!!

@rsenal today, tbh i am not lookin forward to it, depends what liverpool turn up.

I would expect the mancs to win, i hope not tho, not a bitter fan honest!!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> If you catch him lad, give him hell, cheeky [email protected]!!!
> 
> @rsenal today, tbh i am not lookin forward to it, depends what liverpool turn up.
> 
> I would expect the mancs to win, i hope not tho, not a bitter fan honest!!


Mate I'd love to catch whoever it is. Spoke to the old fella next door yesterday and he said the couple before me had some trouble with their cars so it could just be coincidence.

We were lucky today in the footy, we are so frustrating to watch and if we play like that we'll get beat off the better sides. Fortunately Liverpool aren't one of the better sides though ha!

Rock climbing was good and I didn't struggle as much as I thought I would. Home now and lying on the couch for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Mate I'd love to catch whoever it is. Spoke to the old fella next door yesterday and he said the couple before me had some trouble with their cars so it could just be coincidence.
> 
> We were lucky today in the footy, we are so frustrating to watch and if we play like that we'll get beat off the better sides. Fortunately Liverpool aren't one of the better sides though ha!
> 
> Rock climbing was good and I didn't struggle as much as I thought I would. Home now and lying on the couch for the remainder of the night.


Liverpool are awful viewing mate, we give the gunners a good go they have far better individual players imo....

Few crackers scored this wkend as well.

I dont understand the logic in some people who do sh!t like boot peoples wing mirrors off, its a stupid kid or someone who does not like u....


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Liverpool are awful viewing mate, we give the gunners a good go they have far better individual players imo....
> 
> Few crackers scored this wkend as well.
> 
> I dont understand the logic in some people who do sh!t like boot peoples wing mirrors off, its a stupid kid or someone who does not like u....


My mate said that a few lads round my way don't like me for one reason or another so it could be one of them, or its just some p1ssed up lad leaving the pub which is about 100 yards down the road, seeing a merc and deciding to boot it.

Anyway tonight is chest and session will be same as last week but using DB's instead of BB's. Will go for the 62.5's on incline press and flat. On the flat i would go for the next DB up but its 67.5 so quite a bit of a jump. Decline DB will be the 50's again but more reps. Gonna try the 30's on flyes and go heavier on the high rep cross overs.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Bosh the 62's then try 67.5 but use half depth just to prime your joints and Cns for the jump trust me you'll still tear fibres !


Will do mate. Did that letter turn up for you?


----------



## dipdabs

Stop sending everyone love letters Liam , I told you giving details on your undying love then asking them for sexual favours straight after just won't work!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Stop sending everyone love letters Liam , I told you giving details on your undying love then asking them for sexual favours straight after just won't work!


it worked with you :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

Definitely pushed myself in the gym tonight as I threw up twice! Don't think the 4 scoops of jak3d helped the matter either.

Managed the 62 kg db's on incline press for all of my working sets. Moved onto flat DB press and got the 67's out for 2 full and 4 partials. Dropped it down to the 62's for my next working set. For decline press we did the BB as the decline bench for DB's was taken. Got 120kg out for 18 reps and 15 then dropped to 100kg for 2 sets of 20. Upped my decline flyes as well and also went up from last week on the high rep cable crossovers.

Home now to walk the dog, hit the electric beach and have some tea. Still feeling sick but it'll pass.

Gonna beast the legs tomorrow and want to be struggling to get up off the toilet after it!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Definitely pushed myself in the gym tonight as I threw up twice! Don't think the 4 scoops of jak3d helped the matter either.
> 
> Managed the 62 kg db's on incline press for all of my working sets. Moved onto flat DB press and got the 67's out for 2 full and 4 partials. Dropped it down to the 62's for my next working set. For decline press we did the BB as the decline bench for DB's was taken. Got 120kg out for 18 reps and 15 then dropped to 100kg for 2 sets of 20. Upped my decline flyes as well and also went up from last week on the high rep cable crossovers.
> 
> Home now to walk the dog, hit the electric beach and have some tea. Still feeling sick but it'll pass.
> 
> Gonna beast the legs tomorrow and want to be struggling to get up off the toilet after it!


I felt good about my workout and then i come and read this.

Now i feel like a weak cvnt again, cheers

Seriously though, impressive weights there mate.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I felt good about my workout and then i come and read this.
> 
> Now i feel like a weak cvnt again, cheers
> 
> Seriously though, impressive weights there mate.


Ta mate, chest is probably my strongest bodypart weight wise but i think it lags in muscle size.

Don't forget mate I've trained continuously for the past 3 years where as you had the past 3 years off, so your strength will shoot up soon and probably surpass mine.

I feel proper ill now though, having steak in a minute and sweet spuds but gonna struggle I think.

Decided that within 6 months that my legs need to look like this or Scott has failed me ha


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I'm game!
> 
> R you tho??? Muhahahahah


I'll give it my all!


----------



## liam0810

Am up this morning and still feeling ropey. It's obviously something I ate. Anyway I'll man up and crack on and make sure I still eat everything and give 100% tonight in the gym even if there is a risk of sh1tting myself when leg pressing!

Got told yesterday I might have to go Feltham for a couple days this week or next, so will have to find a gym round there, even though I haven't got a clue where Feltham actually is!


----------



## Rob68

To the left of hounslow but down a bit or underneath Heathrow to the right a bit ,hope this helps Liam 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sugexp=chrome,mod%3D11&q=feltham&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x48767371edfe0ebb:0x94d7e225880115cc,Feltham,+Greater+London&gl=uk&sa=X&ei=HKFFUKniJtLa0QW5lYCABg&ved=0CHAQtgM


----------



## liam0810

I get lost when I get past stoke! Cheers pal!


----------



## liam0810

Weighed myself and this food poisoning or whatever it is means i've dropped 3 pounds since yesterday! Not happy


----------



## RACK

Will jsut be water that 3lb mate, wouldn't worry about it at all


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Will jsut be water that 3lb mate, wouldn't worry about it at all


yeah you're right mate. Feel like sh1t but just had a chicken breast, 50g whey with evoo and 200g ready brek so hopefully will keep it all down


----------



## RACK

FML, everyone is having carbs except me haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> FML, everyone is having carbs except me haha


Will be worth it mate. less than 3 weeks to go!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Feltham's down my way kinda, over by heathrow


----------



## Hayesy

Heavy Duty lifting mate, strong as an ox


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Feltham's down my way kinda, over by heathrow


Gonna try and get out of it. Don't fancy a 4 hour drive and getting stuck on the M25. Plus I start feeling sleepy after only half an hour when driving so it wouldn't be safe


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Heavy Duty lifting mate, strong as an ox


Cheers pal, feel it in my chest today, will bash those 67's out next week for full reps.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, feel it in my chest today, will bash those 67's out next week for full reps.


In our gaf anyone who goes for the 50 BD's is looked upon as god lol, they sit and collect dust ha!

Workin sets of 8 i take it....


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> In our gaf anyone who goes for the 50 BD's is looked upon as god lol, they sit and collect dust ha!
> 
> Workin sets of 8 i take it....


On flat press its 6-8, on incline its 5 reps. The 67s hadn't been touched for a while as they were covered in dust as well.


----------



## Sharpy76

Probably a stupid question, but it must be seriously awkward getting those fvckers up into position?!

How exactly do you do it? Do you have someone pass one or both over to you or.......?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Used to curl the 50s for 3 and used to be looked upon like I'd injected hell own juice into myself


You were weren't you


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Probably a stupid question, but it must be seriously awkward getting those fvckers up into position?!
> 
> How exactly do you do it? Do you have someone pass one or both over to you or.......?


I put them on my knees, have my spotter at the back of me and when I lean back I flick them up and he helps me get them up to start my first rep.


----------



## Hayesy

I had an attemped and goy 1 full rep out on a 50 was chuffed, and then sat for 10mins getting sut out of my eyes ha.

Love the dedication from you guys, it rubs off....


----------



## Hayesy

I have seen many men attempt this and fail!!

Perfect balance, seen one divy rock and go for the jump and is whole body tilted to the left. Funny as well......if u wasnt him anyway


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> I had an attemped and goy 1 full rep out on a 50 was chuffed, and then sat for 10mins getting sut out of my eyes ha.
> 
> Love the dedication from you guys, it rubs off....


Keep trying to press those 50's mate and in a few weeks you'll be repping out with them.


----------



## liam0810

Legs done and I upped the weight on everything, think i can up them again next week.

Lying leg curls last week I got 80kg for 3 with 2 extra assisted. This week smashed 80kg for 5 then 90kg for 3 with 2 assist.

50 rep leg press was up by 50kg from last week to 230kg.

Leg ext/ hacks supersets were upped as well.

Feeling better now so just had my PWO shake, taking Lola out and then 400g fish and basmati rice for tea. Gonna have some nuts later to make up for the calories I missed yesterday with the bad stomach.


----------



## liam0810

Got home last night had my tea and then felt ill again. Stomach is bad again, not got a clue what it is as i'm still hungry so don't think its food poisoning. No training tonight and just cardio so hopefully a bit of rest might help.


----------



## liam0810

Feeling a bit better this afternoon. Hopefully I'm done with that bug or whatever it is. Not happy as I know I won't hit my 1.5-2 pound gain this week, I'll be lucky to be what I was last saturday.


----------



## liam0810

Think I've found what's upsetting my stomach. It's the amount of creatine I'm on! I've upped it to 60g a day after Scott's recommendation of doing a blast and first lot was on Monday. Today I had about 15g this morning and then had about 40g in my shake before, and my stomach is off again!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> 40g at one time will split it 15 morning 15 during day 15 Pre and intra and 15 post


I've realised that now! I just tried making up for missing a few today. Didn't have any yesterday apart from 20g PWO and on Monday I did split it up over the day. Will lower it to 10g x 6 times over the day tomorrow and I should be right.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Not for many days so after the intra and pwo will make u fully compensated and hydrated


Ok mate


----------



## liam0810

Feeling a lot better this morning and now I know that it was me being a retard that was making me ill I can change it.

Gym session is back tonight and I WILL beat all the weights from last week. Will get some progress pics as think it's about a month since I did. Will also get measurements as well and compare them to about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Smash it #teamalpha #doORdie


I'm going to mate. I'll make sure i row the 72's for 8 reps, hit 50 reps on the pullups in 5 sets, Tbar rows will be upped as well. Back will be ruined by the end of it!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Get a pumped lat spread and rear bi pic


Will do pal


----------



## liam0810

Back tonight and got 50 reps on pulls done in 5 sets, rowed the 72 DB's for 8 reps x 3 sets, increased t bar row and also straight arm pulldown. So happy after that.

My mate got some pics so will throw them up later.

Took my measurements and at the start of August they were

Weight 13'2

BF: 11-12% hard to estimate with the water I'm carrying but abs are just visible

Neck: 17.5

Chest: 46.5

Waist: 32

Biceps: 16.5

Thigh: 24

Calf: 15

Today they are

Weight 14st 7

Bf: 14-15ish???

Neck: 18.5

Chest: 48

Waist: 33

Biceps: 17.5

Thigh: 25

Calf: 16

So at least an inch on every measurement including waist (boo!). Am most happy with quads and calves as they are what I need to bring up the most.


----------



## liam0810

I've grown as you can see from my last lot a few weeks ago







Will get Lou to get some of legs later


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Wicked workout immense progression weight and measurement proud pal!


Cheers pal I'm trying! Got a lot of growing yet to do.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Looking good m8, man I got a lot of work to do, I better crack on.


----------



## Sharpy76

Can see a huge difference there Liam!

You're defo growing mate!

Keep it up


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Looking good m8, man I got a lot of work to do, I better crack on.


Cheers pal. Only just into the start of my course and got till March to grow so hopefully I can keep going!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Can see a huge difference there Liam!
> 
> You're defo growing mate!
> 
> Keep it up


Cheers Sharpy, unfortunately not as gifted as you but I'll try and give you a run for your money ha!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. Only just into the start of my course and got till March to grow so hopefully I can keep going!


Cool, I've had to stop cycle for time being just in case I need surgery for my wrist, don't want to waste gear while I'm possibly off the gym, should have result's back next week. On a plus I am 4 lbs up since the start of my little comp with Tyram.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Cool, I've had to stop cycle for time being just in case I need surgery for my wrist, don't want to waste gear while I'm possibly off the gym, should have result's back next week. On a plus I am 4 lbs up since the start of my little comp with Tyram.


Yeah mate may as well see what the outcome is. It still as sore as it was earlier this week?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Nah the pain has gone to 3 out of 10 as opposed to the 7 it was before, movement is limited by whatever is wrong inside.


----------



## liam0810

Quick pic of legs. They're still small but growing


----------



## dipdabs

See why can I not help but look at the pants FFS.... 

Nice legs...and pants Liam


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> See why can I not help but look at the pants FFS....
> 
> Nice legs...and pants Liam


Thanks perv ;-)

I nearly put a different pic on where you could pretty much see everything!


----------



## Jay.32

My legs are pretty much the same as yours Liam, a bit longer of course!!

Ive started doing lunges as you said... and im feeling the difference. are you using dumbells? what weight?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> My legs are pretty much the same as yours Liam, a bit longer of course!!
> 
> Ive started doing lunges as you said... and im feeling the difference. are you using dumbells? what weight?


I use the 24kg's if doing 10 reps and the 20's of doing 20 reps. They're killer mate.

I think I can add another couple inches to my quads and calves in the coming months.


----------



## RACK

HOLY SH!T!!!! Yeah mate, defo growing there!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Sharpy, unfortunately not as gifted as you but I'll try and give you a run for your money ha!


Be careful, with talk like that another competition thread could be on the cards:lol:

Seriously though, you've blatantly put on size, pics and measurements prove that!

Only 2 weeks into your cycle too, you're gonna get HUGE:thumbup1:

Edit: Legs are coming along nicely too Mr Platz


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!! Yeah mate, defo growing there!


Cheers pal


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Be careful, with talk like that another competition thread could be on the cards:lol:
> 
> Seriously though, you've blatantly put on size, pics and measurements prove that!
> 
> Only 2 weeks into your cycle too, you're gonna get HUGE:thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: Legs are coming along nicely too Mr Platz


I hope so mate, all thanks to Scott as well.

We should have a Sharpy v Liam leg off! As that's the only part I might be able to compete with you ha!


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, don't think anyone will be a turncoat in Liam Vs Sharpy though


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ah memories of whn I was coaching both Cj and rack when the Leeds bet was made
> 
> Oh..... The ...... Joy.... Lol


I'm game for us both going for the same show! As long as its in June!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, don't think anyone will be a turncoat in Liam Vs Sharpy though


You never know mate, Supra might decide to start popping in with his comments that should have disclaimers haha!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I'm game for us both going for the same show! As long as its in June!


Thats enough of that talk fella.

You've got about 10yrs on me, i'll be 36 in december, you have youth on your side, cvnt


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats enough of that talk fella.
> 
> You've got about 10yrs on me, i'll be 36 in december, you have youth on your side, cvnt


You can aim for the OAP bracket then you old fcker haha


----------



## liam0810

Tonight was shoulders and got a PB on smith press. 135kg x 5 (last 2 with a touch off spotter). Dropped to 130 for next set, then next 3 sets was 120kg.

Next was seated DB lat raises. Weight was the same as last week but I was stricter and managed more reps.

Weight was upped on behind back cable raises and also on front cable raises.

Shoulders feel pumped. Going to try 140 on smith press next week as next week is 4th week into cycle so strength should start improving.


----------



## liam0810

Up bright an early today having my breakfast and gonna go gym for se cardio as in Newcastle tonight for one of my closest mates leaving do before he moves to Oz. Wont be going mad on the vodka as will be driving back in the morning plus it fcks me up for days after! Probably have about 4 or 5 and that's it. Should be a goodun though as there's 25 of us going.

Weight this morning is 14st 6.5 so only half a pound gain but as I was ill Monday - Wednesday due to my own fault I'm happy I've still gained. Next week I'll try and gain 3 pounds which hopefully should happen as its 4th week on cycle.

Have a good Saturday kids!


----------



## Sharpy76

Don't go mad mate, you'll only regret it tomorrow!

The last time i had a couple of beers was when i watched the Carl Froch fight and even then it was only a few bottles of Peroni. Last time i got pi$$ed was probably my granddad's funeral in April, i went on a 48hr bender, wasn't pretty:lol:

Enjoy yourself though fella


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't go mad mate, you'll only regret it tomorrow!
> 
> The last time i had a couple of beers was when i watched the Carl Froch fight and even then it was only a few bottles of Peroni. Last time i got pi$$ed was probably my granddad's funeral in April, i went on a 48hr bender, wasn't pretty:lol:
> 
> Enjoy yourself though fella


Honest to god mate I've gone off getting p1ssed. I only do it for special occasions and even then I don't really enjoy it. We are setting off at 12 and a lot of the lads are getting on it at 3. I'm gonna get up there get some food and start drinking at about 9 and like I said not go mad anyway.

I'm looking forward to it though as last time I went up there it was a belting night out.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Honest to god mate I've gone off getting p1ssed. I only do it for special occasions and even then I don't really enjoy it. We are setting off at 12 and a lot of the lads are getting on it at 3. I'm gonna get up there get some food and start drinking at about 9 and like I said not go mad anyway.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it though as last time I went up there it was a belting night out.


Im the same mate, I dont like the pist buzz anymore.. I like being just past typsy but thats enough.. after that I start to feel groggy


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Im the same mate, I dont like the pist buzz anymore.. I like being just past typsy but thats enough.. after that I start to feel groggy


Same as me mate. Gone are the days of wanting to go out Friday and not get home till sunday night. It just fcks me up. Also how am I to get the body of Greek god if I binge all the time?! Ha


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> New routine sent mate


Just looked mate and it looks a goodun. The tri sets on chest looks like its gonna be a killer.


----------



## liam0810

Up early and getting some breakfast before driving home. Didn't go mad as planned so no hangover. Good night out and got some compliments about being big but mostly off fellas and especially off some bald bloke who was a brick sh1t house who seemed to follow me about!

Appetite is back so will be smashing the food in. 4th week in and this is when I should start seeing changes


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Eat up tomoz will hurt!!


I'm hoping it does. I like the pain now!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Liam in your avi, what weight are you? looking big there, if your going to get bigger then monster territory isnt far :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Liam in your avi, what weight are you? looking big there, if your going to get bigger then monster territory isnt far :thumbup1:


I weighed about 12st 8 there mate, so a long way to go yet till monster territory yet. One day hopefully.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I weighed about 12st 8 there mate, so a long way to go yet till monster territory yet. One day hopefully.


Yeah but you were ripped to pieces!!

Gave that illusion that you were MUCH heavier. Imagine getting into that same condition at 14.5st, you'll look like a fvcking beast


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah but you were ripped to pieces!!
> 
> Gave that illusion that you were MUCH heavier. Imagine getting into that same condition at 14.5st, you'll look like a fvcking beast


Would be amazing to get 14 and half stone ripped mate. One day hopefully, I think it'll take a good 2 years though.


----------



## liam0810

Caught up on my sleep last night after getting fck all in Newcastle as the AC in the room wasn't working. Started on the creatine again today and am making sure I split the doses up evenly this time so I don't get ill again. Chest tonight and think will be a good session. Not expecting my training partner to turn in as he didn't go to bed on Sunday till 7am in newcastle so he'll still be ill today.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> What times gym pal ? #teamalpha


Just finished mate and those tri sets were brutal! My chest has never been so pumped! Got the 67s DB's out for 4 and 5 reps on flat DB's, 62's for 5 and 3 reps on incline!

Next week will go for the 72's on flats, my strength is shooting up!


----------



## Sweat

Subbing in on this captain, good reading!

Your gym has 72kg DB's? That is class! I'm still aiming for 60's, 70+ is a whole new world for me.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ridiculous strength mate, definite progress from pics posted. Looking solid!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Just finished mate and those tri sets were brutal! My chest has never been so pumped! Got the 67s DB's out for 4 and 5 reps on flat DB's, 62's for 5 and 3 reps on incline!
> 
> Next week will go for the 72's on flats, my strength is shooting up!


Your strength makes me sick, you bloody young'uns


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Strength flying up, reps flying, brutal 30+ reppers = growth


Hope so mate. Strength is ridiculous for me. The reps were decent as well on the DB's and not partials.

Like I said the tri sets were killers and my training partner threw up in his mouth!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ridiculous strength mate, definite progress from pics posted. Looking solid!


Cheers for the compliments mate!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Your strength makes me sick, you bloody young'uns


You can fck right off! You've not trained for a long time and are throwing up the 50s already!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> You can fck right off! You've not trained for a long time and are throwing up the 50s already!


Woah woah woah, easy tiger. I've not done the 50's yet.

You've just jinxed me, probably will only manage the 30's this week now, thanks


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> If that jinxed u me not gonna be a happy coach!
> 
> I'll be down mid October mate lets make it chest or legs so I can punish you
> 
> Alpha 1on1 personal touch = death by Dutch @rack


Really?!?!

Can't wait for that, you'll love my gym it the dogs bollox

And there is a Nando's literally outside the front door.........not that i would condone that sort of activity:whistling:

Can we do chest though, i have a feeling legs wouldn't end well lol!


----------



## RACK

I'm up for an Alpha road trip anywhere, I'll have some size back by october too lol


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Woah woah woah, easy tiger. I've not done the 50's yet.
> 
> You've just jinxed me, probably will only manage the 30's this week now, thanks


I hope it's only the 30s haha!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Cool lets get a team meet!
> 
> I can take some kind thoughts that I'll b two weeks out from a tv shows end but I'll b the one dishing the damage!!!
> 
> So let's get a who's in!!


Yep I'm well up for that. Just let me know where and when. The Sportex festival is on in October and i know you're going Scott and i think Rack said he was as well. So that could be an idea. But I'll go wherever.


----------



## RACK

Let me see what funds are like after the show, can't see it being a prob, double or twin room brother?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I may not be now as no maxi presence but I'll ask rack and see if he wants to roomy with me lol


If not there, I'm easy and will meet wherever


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Let me see what funds are like after the show, can't see it being a prob, double or twin room brother?


There's an Etap in Salford Quays which has bunk beds! Only £47 quid a night for 3 of you! It is like sleeping in a prison cell though!


----------



## liam0810

Legs tonight and will be the following

Leg press deep close stance

Wide stance squats atg

Smith lunges

Lying ham curls

Stiff legged deads


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Legs tonight and will be the following
> 
> Leg press deep close stance
> 
> Wide stance squats atg
> 
> Smith lunges
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> Stiff legged deads


Liam, whats "smith" lunges?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Liam, whats "smith" lunges?


like this pal


----------



## Jay.32

Nice....


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Liam, see lunges do they predominantly work hams or quads? I take the leg thats at the back doesnt really take much of the load?

I cant do lunges due to an ankle injury but instead i do step-ups at the smith machine....just mimics the lead leg part of lunges...did 20 reps with 80kg and by 15 reps my quads were on fire, excellent finishing exercise imo


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Liam, see lunges do they predominantly work hams or quads? I take the leg thats at the back doesnt really take much of the load?
> 
> I cant do lunges due to an ankle injury but instead i do step-ups at the smith machine....just mimics the lead leg part of lunges...did 20 reps with 80kg and by 15 reps my quads were on fire, excellent finishing exercise imo


I've not done smith lunges before and usually do them with DB's or kettlebells and i find it works the quads, hams and glutes. They are a real killer IMO. The back leg doesnt take much of the load but you still feel it in the hamstring of that leg.


----------



## liam0810

Gym done and managed 140kg on wide stance ATG squats, will go heavier next week. Close stance leg press was 440kg again I can go heavier I think. Need to try and get the hang of the smith lunges as they felt awkward. Stiff leg deads were only 100kg as had severe back pumps.

Appetite is still cr4p and every meal is a chore, but I'm still getting it all down me. Looking forward to a cheat meal tomorrow. Think I'll have fish, chips and gravy with a pack of tangfastics


----------



## Bad Alan

Smith lunges are brutal, I like to use a small step behind for back foot. Glad these are not in my routine this week!


----------



## reza85

Ok just found this will be popping in often for inspiration big guy :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Smith lunges are brutal, I like to use a small step behind for back foot. Glad these are not in my routine this week!


They will be once I get the hang of them but nothing beats high rep DB lunges for brutality for me pal!


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> Ok just found this will be popping in often for inspiration big guy :thumb:


I think each of us are giving each other inspiration. Rack with his determination and drive to get on stage, Sharpy with his strength flying up and the quick changes in his body, Chelsea just improving to be a better BBer then he already is and you show the willpower from going from morbidly obese as a teenager to where you are now and you still want to improve.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> #buzzthis


Love it!


----------



## RACK

This is why we're all in TEAM ALPHA! Train hard or go home!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Looking forward to a cheat meal tomorrow. Think I'll have fish, chips and gravy with a pack of tangfastics


Haha, i noticed you got that email too!

Feel naughty having ANOTHER cheat meal today, think i'll cope with the guilt though lol.

This lean bulking malarky is quite good actually

Did you have dominos with ice cream on Sunday in the end? I had maccy d's, two quarter pounders with cheese, wedges and a caramel galaxy mcflurry


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha, i noticed you got that email too!
> 
> Feel naughty having ANOTHER cheat meal today, think i'll cope with the guilt though lol.
> 
> This lean bulking malarky is quite good actually
> 
> Did you have dominos with ice cream on Sunday in the end? I had maccy d's, two quarter pounders with cheese, wedges and a caramel galaxy mcflurry


i dropped the ice cream and had cookies instead. Got a pick n mix before and will be going getting some proper fish and chips later, not this jellied eels you southern fairies eat


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> Repeat after me
> 
> "Dutch is an amazing coach"


 :lol:

Can't argue with that!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Jellied eel's are minging m8, I wouldn't touch em. Much prefer black or white pudding.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Can't argue with that!


x2


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> i dropped the ice cream and had cookies instead. Got a pick n mix before and will be going getting some proper fish and chips later, not this jellied eels you southern fairies eat


Jellied eels?! I'd rather put rusty nails in my eyes thanks!

Hmm, might go for dominos tonight myself.....


----------



## liam0810

never had jellied eels and doesn't really appeal to me. Had eel sushi a few times and that was bang on.

try this code for dominos

FEEDME50

50% off your pizza but it might of ended


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> never had jellied eels and doesn't really appeal to me. Had eel sushi a few times and that was bang on.
> 
> try this code for dominos
> 
> FEEDME50
> 
> 50% off your pizza but it might of ended


Cheers mate, i'll give it a go!

I had sushi at bluewater once, it didn't end well:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha, i noticed you got that email too!
> 
> Feel naughty having ANOTHER cheat meal today, think i'll cope with the guilt though lol.
> 
> This lean bulking malarky is quite good actually
> 
> Did you have dominos with ice cream on Sunday in the end? I had maccy d's, two quarter pounders with cheese, wedges and a caramel galaxy mcflurry


Those mcflurry's are naughty, love em!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Those mcflurry's are naughty, love em!


Don't think 1 is enough though, could probably do with 2 just get that content, satisfied feeling


----------



## Bad Alan

HA I get the mrs to get one aswell then when she cant finish it snaffle that too!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HA I get the mrs to get one aswell then when she cant finish it snaffle that too!


And we all know that doesn't count as you didn't buy it. It's like eating off somebody's plate, those cals don't count!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> And we all know that doesn't count as you didn't buy it. It's like eating off somebody's plate, those cals don't count!


My reasoning exactly mate !


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Let's smash this training day! #teamcoach


Feeling good pal, 140kg on seated press today!


----------



## liam0810

Session for this evening is:

Seated press to nose (aim for PB of 140kg)

Seated dumbell press (will try and rep out the 57 KG's for 6)

Standing laterals

Upright row wide grip

Triceps

Skill crushers

Rope press downs

One Arm cable reverse press downs

Calves standing

Appetite is a lot better now as split my first meal up yesterday and didn't feel as sluggish and full, so hopefully this is the solution.


----------



## RACK

Have you tired Ravenous for your appetite mate? When I struggled at one point it defo helpped me get food going in


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Have you tired Ravenous for your appetite mate? When I struggled at one point it defo helpped me get food going in


You know what mate about 4 weeks ago i gave my tub of it to my mate as he was struggling to eat! Wish i hadn't of bothered now. think i might have another tub in the cupboard at home so will check when I get in.


----------



## Hayesy

Did you go for the 5 scoops with the red bull haha!!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Did you go for the 5 scoops with the red bull haha!!


haha might try that tonight. If I'm not online tonight I may have OD'd!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> haha might try that tonight. If I'm not online tonight I may have OD'd!


5 scoops lastnight, leave a horrid taste in my mouth after a while...keeps you going in the gym though i was the only one left in r guy lastnight, they were trying to lock up lastnight asking the remainin member in the gym to do one over the speakers haha


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Session for this evening is:
> 
> Seated press to nose (aim for PB of 140kg)


I thought you was doing top head press tonight mate??


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I thought you was doing top head press tonight mate??


I take it to my nose mate


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Yep different movement for Liam as differen shape


I have short little arms so taking it to the top of my head would probably be a movement of about 6inches!


----------



## liam0810

Shoulders and triceps done.

Managed 140kg on smith press to nose but managed only 2 and then assisted for 3 more. Got a vid of doing 120kg but don't know how to upload it?

Also I must of been dreaming thinking I'd get the 57's out for 6 reps! I managed the 45's and that was a struggle!

Off to electric beach now and then home for steak and sweet spuds.


----------



## reza85

46 still **** loads off weight mate ive only done 44 for 6 is my pb and that was first exercise off the day


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> 46 still **** loads off weight mate ive only done 44 for 6 is my pb and that was first exercise off the day


My first exercise I think I'd get the 57's up but the first exercise fcked me up!


----------



## reza85

liam0810 said:


> My first exercise I think I'd get the 57's up but the first exercise fcked me up!


LOL Let me get to the 50's first then i work it from there my gym only goes up to 50's any way


----------



## Bad Alan

Great pressing strength mate lots of heavy work in that workout! Just proving what a shockingly bad presser I am lol


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> LOL Let me get to the 50's first then i work it from there my gym only goes up to 50's any way


You'll get there mate and past it, just keep going for it


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Great pressing strength mate lots of heavy work in that workout! Just proving what a shockingly bad presser I am lol


Cheers pal, I'm strong on my pressing, my back strength let's me down though.


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, I'm strong on my pressing, my back strength let's me down though.


Other way round for me mate, strong as fu*k on back.


----------



## Bad Alan

^ same for me I'm stronger on back/legs, suck at anything pressing. Back doesn't look like a weak point from your avi though Liam so must be doing something right!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> ^ same for me I'm stronger on back/legs, suck at anything pressing. Back doesn't look like a weak point from your avi though Liam so must be doing something right!


My back grows quite well mate just not that strong on it. Mainly pull ups and pulldowns I'm not strong on. Rows not so bad


----------



## liam0810

I've been in S****horpe for half an hour and it's depressed me! What a sh1t hole, it's nearly as bad as Bradford. When people say "it's grim up North" they aint wrong about a place like this!

Anyway training tonight is back and then weekend off an rock climbing Sunday. Appetite is fine now but weight hasn't increase much this week, probably by tomorrow it will be a 1 pound increase but what's strange is that I feel leaner than I did last week.


----------



## liam0810

Oh yeah and when making my breakfast this morning in work I seen a girl who lives facing the office getting changed for work. That was a nice start to the day


----------



## RACK

Scunny is a proper dump! here's a tip, never go on a night out there!! My god the girls are rough


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Oh yeah and when making my breakfast this morning in work I seen a girl who lives facing the office getting changed for work. That was a nice start to the day


someones horny off the juice lol


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Scunny is a proper dump! here's a tip, never go on a night out there!! My god the girls are rough


The ones I've seen I don't know if I'd rather fight them or fck them!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> someones horny off the juice lol


Yes I am mate! I've found myself growling at girls when driving past them!


----------



## Jay.32

dont fckin crash.... it will cost more than a wing mirror lol

- - - Updated - - -

dont fckin crash.... it will cost more than a wing mirror lol


----------



## liam0810

Oh yeah and been told that an ex mate on Facebook has had a dig at me on there saying I'll never be ready and should just treat it as a nice day out! This is the same Cnut for the past 5 years has said he'll compete next year and never does. Will be proving him wrong and will enjoy rubbing it in his face!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> dont fckin crash.... it will cost more than a wing mirror lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> dont fckin crash.... it will cost more than a wing mirror lol


Haha I know mate! I'll be standing guard again tomorrow waiting for the fcker to boot it again!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I've been in S****horpe for half an hour and it's depressed me! What a sh1t hole, it's nearly as bad as Bradford. When people say "it's grim up North" they aint wrong about a place like this!
> 
> Anyway training tonight is back and then weekend off an rock climbing Sunday. Appetite is fine now but weight hasn't increase much this week, probably by tomorrow it will be a 1 pound increase but what's strange is that I feel leaner than I did last week.


After just a day of eating clean I feel leaner than I did Wednesday! Mad eh!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> After just a day of eating clean I feel leaner than I did Wednesday! Mad eh!


You do though I find when you dont eat sh1t. As when I eat rubbish I feel bloated and cr4ppy! Keep eating clean and you might look half decent soon ;-)


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> You do though I find when you dont eat sh1t. As when I eat rubbish I feel bloated and cr4ppy! Keep eating clean and you might look half decent soon ;-)


Fingers crossed I've been trying a while lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Fingers crossed I've been trying a while lol


It's a long hard road but keep going and soon you'll be a size 16 haha


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> It's a long hard road but keep going and soon you'll be a size 16 haha


Haha I will never be so much as a size 8 if I can help it... (would make me look stumpy and would have to spend a fortune on new jeans) lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha I will never be so much as a size 8 if I can help it... (would make me look stumpy and would have to spend a fortune on new jeans) lol


At 5ft 2 you'd look like a bowling ball if you were a size 16! Being honest you're looking really well and with Jim's help you won't do anything but improve.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> At 5ft 2 you'd look like a bowling ball if you were a size 16! Being honest you're looking really well and with Jim's help you won't do anything but improve.


Finally a compliment! Exactly what I was fishing for.. Thanks


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Finally a compliment! Exactly what I was fishing for.. Thanks


That's the only one you're getting! Haha


----------



## liam0810

Found out to add that vid of the shoulder press to nose last night. Critique of form is welcome


----------



## Sharpy76

Form looks spot on to me!

But do all northerners grunt like that? And you said we're the fairies:devil2: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Form looks spot on to me!
> 
> But do all northerners grunt like that? And you said we're the fairies:devil2: :lol:


haha no mate just me! Should of heard me when trying 140KG! Sounded like i was giving birth!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> haha no mate just me! Should of heard me when trying 140KG! Sounded like i was giving birth!


Lol!

Tbf you made that look easy mate. It just ****ed me off even more watching that cos i just get my a$$ back down the gym after todays fvck up....


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking great mate! Go0od video, i got slated to pieces when i posted a video of the exact same form before for some reason. Maybe because i called it shoulder press and not top of nose press lol.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Tbf you made that look easy mate. It just ****ed me off even more watching that cos i just get my a$$ back down the gym after todays fvck up....


Don't let it get to you mate, when a session is finished leave it in the gym and forget about it. There's nothing you can do about it so concentrate on your next session instead. We all have bad sessions pal


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking great mate! Go0od video, i got slated to pieces when i posted a video of the exact same form before for some reason. Maybe because i called it shoulder press and not top of nose press lol.


I know mate it looks like i'm doing half the movement but Scott asked me to go to nose so that's what i did. Don't think I'd get 120KG full presses out


----------



## Hayesy

what kg is that your putting up?!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> what kg is that your putting up?!


50KG aside with 20KG bar mate so 120KG


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Don't let it get to you mate, when a session is finished leave it in the gym and forget about it. There's nothing you can do about it so concentrate on your next session instead. We all have bad sessions pal


I suppose you're right. Frustrating thing is the strength was there, i felt proper strong and i know i could've lifted more than i did on the db press.

Just my fvcking joints aren't having it, bloody annoying.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I know mate it looks like i'm doing half the movement but Scott asked me to go to nose so that's what i did. Don't think I'd get 120KG full presses out


You should see what top head press is like then. The movement is literally a few inches!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> 50KG aside with 20KG bar mate so 120KG


Strong!!!

i must be doing something very wrong....70kg is my pb!!

Might give it a go later full range reps would be a killer


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I suppose you're right. Frustrating thing is the strength was there, i felt proper strong and i know i could've lifted more than i did on the db press.
> 
> Just my fvcking joints aren't having it, bloody annoying.


Scott will get that sorted mate and next week you will be smashing them out



Sharpy76 said:


> You should see what top head press is like then. The movement is literally a few inches!


it would be an inch with my little arms!

- - - Updated - - -



Hayesy said:


> Strong!!!
> 
> i must be doing something very wrong....70kg is my pb!!
> 
> Might give it a go later full range reps would be a killer


Try it mate and see how you get on.


----------



## dipdabs

I know nothing of form... But giggled at the grunting lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I know nothing of form... But giggled at the grunting lol


Nowt wrong with a bit of grunting! Try it next time!


----------



## reza85

Amazing work bro but be aware I'm coming to beat it just need Scott to add some low rep training in my program lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Proper grunt on you there Liam  might come in handy if you decide to join silicone valley if a career change is in mind :innocent: :laugh:

But i used to do a similar movement but all the way down to my collar bone, best i could do was 80kg for reps before i busted my shoulders :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> Amazing work bro but be aware I'm coming to beat it just need Scott to add some low rep training in my program lol


Good lad! Get lifting heavy! Mine isn't all low reps mate there's quite a bit of volume on certain exercises as well


----------



## bigtommay

Impressive physique mate. The avi looks huge! And good to see videos :thumbup1:

I have a question on your video. What are the advantage of the smith machine? and is the slightly shorter rom to keep the muscles under constant tension?


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Proper grunt on you there Liam  might come in handy if you decide to join silicone valley if a career change is in mind :innocent: :laugh:
> 
> But i used to do a similar movement but all the way down to my collar bone, best i could do was 80kg for reps before i busted my shoulders :cursing:


Haha cheers mate! Might get over to LA and show them my grunting skills!

Yeah I wouldn't get 120kg to collar bone, maybe 100kg in the Smith


----------



## liam0810

bigtommay said:


> Impressive physique mate. The avi looks huge! And good to see videos :thumbup1:
> 
> I have a question on your video. What are the advantage of the smith machine? and is the slightly shorter rom to keep the muscles under constant tension?


Thanks alot for the compliment pal

I just find the smith a little safer when doing shoulders mate as never feel right on BB. Regarding the shorter ROM I think Scott would be best to answer that.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Perfect Liam that's spot on


Cheers pal.


----------



## liam0810

Just took Noah, my nephew to football, I've now realised that he won't make me any money playing for Man United! Although there's a Portugese kid who looks good. Gonna have to try and get his mum to sign a contract for him!


----------



## liam0810

Got up this morning and my mates text me that he's in Wales so no rock climbing today. So plan is to lie on the couch all day and do nothing at all.

Noticed some damp in the kitchen before so done a quick inspection and think its the extension and how they've dressed it into the existing structure and also think the DPC has failed. Looks like I'll be calling on a few favours with contractors from work.

Cheat meal later and still deciding what to have. Hopefully starting tomorrow my weight gain starts again as the last two weeks I've gained all of 1 pound.


----------



## dipdabs

Is your friend in Wales fit?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Is your friend in Wales fit?


Haha yeah not bad, always does will with women, obviously not as fit as me! I can't have better looking mates as its bad for my ego haha


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Haha yeah not bad, always does will with women, obviously not as fit as me! I can't have better looking mates as its bad for my ego haha


I don't blame u... That would be a bad move lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't blame u... That would be a bad move lol


It's like when girls always have a fat mate to make themselves feel better


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Update sent mate
> 
> Overhauled


Yep seen it mate cheers


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> It's like when girls always have a fat mate to make themselves feel better


I just don't have any mates. Much easier (well usually the close friends I have end up with jealousy issues and dwindle off into the distance) lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I just don't have any mates. Much easier (well usually the close friends I have end up with jealousy issues and dwindle off into the distance) lol


Yep it's easier for you to be a loner! Your like the lone wolf. Is this the male version of you?


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Yep it's easier for you to be a loner! Your like the lone wolf. Is this the male version of you?
> View attachment 94679


Something like that... Lol


----------



## Milky

Cheers mate.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Something like that... Lol


Haha maybe just a little less hairy!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Cheers mate.


No problem pal anytime


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Haha maybe just a little less hairy!


And a bit less weight... Plus my hair has better waves lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> And a bit less weight... Plus my hair has better waves lol


Erm I don't think so. Alan's hair is luscious and shiny. He must use L'Oreal


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Erm I don't think so. Alan's hair is luscious and shiny. He must use L'Oreal


Are u trying to say I'm fat? And loreal (I can't believe you know exactly how to write it lol) is rubbish it's all about Pantene pro-v!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u trying to say I'm fat? And loreal (I can't believe you know exactly how to write it lol) is rubbish it's all about Pantene pro-v!


Whoa whoa whoa where did I say anything about being fat? I said your hair isn't as good as Alan's! I'll have to get some Pantene then.


----------



## Milky

Have you 2 not got msn or something ?


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Have you 2 not got msn or something ?


Yeah Kay stop flirting with me! Haha


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Have you 2 not got msn or something ?


Milky I don't use msn I'm far too old!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa where did I say anything about being fat? I said your hair isn't as good as Alan's! I'll have to get some Pantene then.


I said 'a bit less weight than Alan' you said 'Erm I don't think so' but il give u the benefit of a doubt and think maybe u were still talking of shampoo.

Don't forget the conditioner!


----------



## dipdabs

Kaywoodham said:


> Milky I don't use msn I'm far too old!


Plus we are talking of shampoo... More like my gay friend I can't flirt with. Gay friend lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Plus we are talking of shampoo... More like my gay friend I can't flirt with. Gay friend lol


Gay? Ok I'm gay. Kay you fancy coming round for a pyjama party and pillow fight? We can talk about smelly boys!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I said 'a bit less weight than Alan' you said 'Erm I don't think so' but il give u the benefit of a doubt and think maybe u were still talking of shampoo.
> 
> Don't forget the conditioner!


And I meant "Erm I don't think so" about your hair not being as wavy as Alan's.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Gay? Ok I'm gay. Kay you fancy coming round for a pyjama party and pillow fight? We can talk about smelly boys!


U come here I'm already on the sofa with the duvet and Disney DVDs on the go, I even have a dominos pizza 

Being your shampoo too il try yours and u can try mine lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> U come here I'm already on the sofa with the duvet and Disney DVDs on the go, I even have a dominos pizza
> 
> Being your shampoo too il try yours and u can try mine lol


Be there in 4 hours. Get me a mighty meaty. Ta kidda


----------



## liam0810

Got a decent nights sleep last night apart from the sweating! Woke up this morning drenched!

Tonight is chest and Scott has changed it up a bit. He wants me to aim for the 70's on flat bench after last week getting out the 67's. Unfortunately the gym DB's go 62, 67, 72, so I'll have to try and get the 72's pressed.

Incline I'll aim for the 67's as well.

then its supersets of dips and incline flyes and finishing chest off with cable crossovers. For triceps its overhead tricep extensions and a few sets on seated calves to finish.

An extra meal before bed has been added into my diet along with a few more cals through the day, hopefully this will kickstart my growth again.

Unfortunately this morning, I didn't enjoy my breakfast as much as i did on Friday as the girl who was getting dressed in her window had her curtains closed. The selfish cow!


----------



## Sweat

Only 72's mate? Think it's about time you moved out of the girls section of the gym?

Smash them weights!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Only 72's mate? Think it's about time you moved out of the girls section of the gym?
> 
> Smash them weights!


I wish I was as strong on all my other bodyparts then I am on flat press mate!


----------



## liam0810

Well I managed the 72's for 2 reps and 2 assisted. To be honest full range of motion wasn't there and was probably bringing the DB's just about an inch before parallel. Next week I'll get them deeper. After that set I dropped to the 67's and got 3 reps to just past parallel and 2 more assisted so happy with that.

Incline DB's was the 67's and pretty much same as before, not full ROM but 2 on my own and 2 assisted. Dropped to 57's and got 7 out nice and deep.

Supersetted incline DB flyes with wide grip dips with 40kg on. Got 3 sets of 10 out on flyes and 10,8,8 on dips.

PB on DB tricep extensions with 2 sets of 10 at 57kg. Next week will up it to 62.

Home now making sirloin with sweet potatoes and mushrooms.

Rest of the night will be spent attempting to iron my shirts. I despise ironing and would gladly pay someone to do it for me!


----------



## reza85

liam0810 said:


> Well I managed the 72's for 2 reps and 2 assisted. To be honest full range of motion wasn't there and was probably bringing the DB's just about an inch before parallel. Next week I'll get them deeper. After that set I dropped to the 67's and got 3 reps to just past parallel and 2 more assisted so happy with that.
> 
> Incline DB's was the 67's and pretty much same as before, not full ROM but 2 on my own and 2 assisted. Dropped to 57's and got 7 out nice and deep.
> 
> Supersetted incline DB flyes with wide grip dips with 40kg on. Got 3 sets of 10 out on flyes and 10,8,8 on dips.
> 
> PB on DB tricep extensions with 2 sets of 10 at 57kg. Next week will up it to 62.
> 
> Home now making sirloin with sweet potatoes and mushrooms.
> 
> Rest of the night will be spent attempting to iron my shirts. I despise ironing and would gladly pay someone to do it for me!


 :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Strong as an OX on flat DB mate, loadsa weight moved in that workout!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Well I managed the 72's for 2 reps and 2 assisted. To be honest full range of motion wasn't there and was probably bringing the DB's just about an inch before parallel. Next week I'll get them deeper. After that set I dropped to the 67's and got 3 reps to just past parallel and 2 more assisted so happy with that.
> 
> Incline DB's was the 67's and pretty much same as before, not full ROM but 2 on my own and 2 assisted. Dropped to 57's and got 7 out nice and deep.
> 
> Supersetted incline DB flyes with wide grip dips with 40kg on. Got 3 sets of 10 out on flyes and 10,8,8 on dips.
> 
> PB on DB tricep extensions with 2 sets of 10 at 57kg. Next week will up it to 62.
> 
> Home now making sirloin with sweet potatoes and mushrooms.
> 
> Rest of the night will be spent attempting to iron my shirts. I despise ironing and would gladly pay someone to do it for me!


Really impressive bud, conquered the 72kg's physologically now, you know you can handle them so can smash the full ROM reps in no time.


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Well I managed the 72's for 2 reps and 2 assisted. To be honest full range of motion wasn't there and was probably bringing the DB's just about an inch before parallel. Next week I'll get them deeper. After that set I dropped to the 67's and got 3 reps to just past parallel and 2 more assisted so happy with that.
> 
> Incline DB's was the 67's and pretty much same as before, not full ROM but 2 on my own and 2 assisted. Dropped to 57's and got 7 out nice and deep.
> 
> Supersetted incline DB flyes with wide grip dips with 40kg on. Got 3 sets of 10 out on flyes and 10,8,8 on dips.
> 
> PB on DB tricep extensions with 2 sets of 10 at 57kg. Next week will up it to 62.
> 
> Home now making sirloin with sweet potatoes and mushrooms.
> 
> Rest of the night will be spent attempting to iron my shirts. I despise ironing and would gladly pay someone to do it for me!


Nice work m8, your smashing it right now.


----------



## Hayesy

well done on the PBs man ur strong as!!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Well I managed the 72's for 2 reps and 2 assisted. To be honest full range of motion wasn't there and was probably bringing the DB's just about an inch before parallel. Next week I'll get them deeper. After that set I dropped to the 67's and got 3 reps to just past parallel and 2 more assisted so happy with that.
> 
> Incline DB's was the 67's and pretty much same as before, not full ROM but 2 on my own and 2 assisted. Dropped to 57's and got 7 out nice and deep.
> 
> Supersetted incline DB flyes with wide grip dips with 40kg on. Got 3 sets of 10 out on flyes and 10,8,8 on dips.
> 
> PB on DB tricep extensions with 2 sets of 10 at 57kg. Next week will up it to 62.
> 
> Home now making sirloin with sweet potatoes and mushrooms.
> 
> Rest of the night will be spent attempting to iron my shirts. I despise ironing and would gladly pay someone to do it for me!


mmm serloin sweet potato and musrooms... I could eat that now


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> All about handling new weights new assistance muscle will push reps up!
> 
> Rom will come
> 
> And great work on the other PBS lets see if diet additions work


Cheers mate, I'll get the 72's out with a fuller ROM next week. Feeling better on diet as hunger is nearly back to normal so hopefully that shows on the scales.



Bad Alan said:


> Strong as an OX on flat DB mate, loadsa weight moved in that workout!


thanks pal



Sweat said:


> Really impressive bud, conquered the 72kg's physologically now, you know you can handle them so can smash the full ROM reps in no time.


Cheers pal. Once i'm pressing them I've maxed out the DB's at my gym. No doubt Scott will switch it up in a couple of weeks anyway so this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Be cool to
> 
> Catch up Sunday pal!


I'm coming mate so will be there about 12ish. Dragging Lou along as my mate let me down. She'll have to sit there for hours on end looking at muscley men in budgie smugglers, how will she cope?!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> mmm serloin sweet potato and musrooms... I could eat that now


I ended up having brown rice and steak as couldn't be ar$ed with making sweet tatties. Wish i had now as it was as bland as anything!


----------



## Sweat

How long till your doing flyes with the 72's mate?


----------



## liam0810

Legs tonight and will be Leg press deep close stance,wide stance squats atg going, Smith lunges still need to get used to these, Seated ham curls, Stiff legged deads.

Going for heavier weights on every exercise and beating last week. Hopefully back pumps arent too bad tonight on squats and stiff legged deads!


----------



## liam0810

Fck me that session was a killer!

Got 460kg deep on leg press for 6 reps x 2 sets and 400kg deep for 8, would of got more but started to feel it in my hip.

Next was ATG wide squats. Did these on the smith machine as some bell was fannying about in the squat rack. Started on 140 and felt a twinge in my right knee so stopped at 6. Moved up to 150kg but took me trainers off so feet were more flat and got 6 out fine. Tried 160kg and got to 5 but when I went down got the twinge in my knee so stopped. This smith machine had those stupid wires so I think knock off 10kg off my lifts.

I just can't get the hang of these smith lunges so swapped them for walking DB lunges. After the second set of 12 reps I threw up in my mouth and after the third I collapsed on the floor for about 5 minutes. A little dramatic of me!

PB on seated leg curls at 90kg x 5 reps.. Back pumps by now were ridiculous so managed 2 sets of stiff legged deads for 8 reps and I was toast. Home now to lie on the couch and complain about pain I'm in!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Your a strong cnut m8, all that pain will be more than worth it, I'm proper tempted to get me some help in the new year and see what I can do then.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Your a strong cnut m8, all that pain will be more than worth it, I'm proper tempted to get me some help in the new year and see what I can do then.


Best decision I made getting Scott pal. Maybe I struck lucky with him but looking at what PScarb is doing with Milky, IB with Queenie and bigjim with suprakill and now Kay I think it goes to show how helpful it is to have a coach.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Smashed it!
> 
> Those wheels will be balanced out quick smart at this rate


Hopefully mate. They're sore all over today, calves, hammies, quads and glutes. Especially glutes though!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> How long till your doing flyes with the 72's mate?


next week mate


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Good chat Sunday pal!
> 
> Got your alpha hoody done!


Cheers mate you're a star!

Extra food seems to of kick started my weight gain again as was 14st 10 this morning


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ha perfect!!! 16st here we come next diet weight 14st!


Sweet!


----------



## Sharpy76

You have some serious strength Liam, fvck knows how you do it mate, fair play though, i doff my cap (all southern fairies wear a flat cap)


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> You have some serious strength Liam, fvck knows how you do it mate, fair play though, i doff my cap (all southern fairies wear a flat cap)


And clean chimneys don't you?

I'm quite strong mate, just need the body to match now!


----------



## Sharpy76

Just wanted to say thanks to all your hints in my journal, i have legs tomorrow and i've got to do lunges now, hope you're happy you fvcker:cursing: :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Here is a typical bunch of us southerner's dressed in our best.



As you can see were a jolly bunch, Sharpy is the one on the left, I'm to small to be seen.


----------



## Sharpy76

Breeny said:


> Here is a typical bunch of us southerner's dressed in our best.
> 
> View attachment 94974
> 
> 
> As you can see were a jolly bunch, Sharpy is the one on the left, I'm to small to be seen.


 :lol:

So i'm the one who look's like he's taking a sh!t, cheers mate:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all your hints in my journal, i have legs tomorrow and i've got to do lunges now, hope you're happy you fvcker:cursing: :lol:


Haha I actually am!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> So i'm the one who look's like he's taking a sh!t, cheers mate:lol:


I thought you were practicing your new squat technique m8. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Here is a typical bunch of us southerner's dressed in our best.
> 
> View attachment 94974
> 
> 
> As you can see were a jolly bunch, Sharpy is the one on the left, I'm to small to be seen.


Isn't this you lot?


----------



## RACK

Sorry not been in for a while mate I've been a little busy lol

Hope all's going well


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Sorry not been in for a while mate I've been a little busy lol
> 
> Hope all's going well


Have you? What you been upto? haha!

Going well mate cheers, looking forward to seeing you prance about on stage on Sunday!


----------



## RACK

Thought I'd just drop a few lb like haha

Yep gonna be great to get a Team pic and finally meet up with you for a good chat


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Thought I'd just drop a few lb like haha
> 
> Yep gonna be great to get a Team pic and finally meet up with you for a good chat


Think you could do with dropping a bit more fatty. You aren't looking gaunt enough in the face haha!

Will be good to see you and meet you properly mate


----------



## liam0810

Morning kids, up bright and early this morning and in the office all day as its too wet to go to site! Weight is up another pound this morning so looks like i'm back on track now.

Tonight is shoulders and tris and will be the following

Seated shoulder press

Giant sets on seated lateral DB raises, behind neck seated BB press, standing DB lat raises

Single arm cable press downs

Rope overhead extensions

Skullcrushers

Standing calves


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Morning kids, up bright and early this morning and in the office all day as its too wet to go to site! Weight is up another pound this morning so looks like i'm back on track now.
> 
> Tonight is shoulders and tris and will be the following
> 
> Seated shoulder press
> 
> Giant sets on seated lateral DB raises, behind neck seated BB press, standing DB lat raises
> 
> Single arm cable press downs
> 
> Rope overhead extensions
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> Standing calves


Same down here mate office bound all day have a couple of reports for clients i need to catch up on as well.....

Shoulder and Tris for me tonight too

You Aiming another PB tonight


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Same down here mate office bound all day have a couple of reports for clients i need to catch up on as well.....
> 
> Shoulder and Tris for me tonight too
> 
> You Aiming another PB tonight


Was supposed to be going Birkenhead but cannot be ar$ed leaving the office and as I'm off for a few days next week need to get a few things tied up before i go as have a few projects starting the week after. You still looking for another job?

I'll aim for a PB on the seated press but its behind neck so not done that for a while. If i get 80KG out I'll be happy


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Was supposed to be going Birkenhead but cannot be ar$ed leaving the office and as I'm off for a few days next week need to get a few things tied up before i go as have a few projects starting the week after. You still looking for another job?
> 
> I'll aim for a PB on the seated press but its behind neck so not done that for a while. If i get 80KG out I'll be happy


Birkenhead ha what a place, done afew bits up that way, they all walk around in winter with north face coats on and shorts :confused1:

Things are on the up and up at the moment here so just gona play it by ear, we have had it easy for far to long lol this new guy seems like he wants a lot of changes, good imo because some of thes QS's are sh!te.

You will p!ss 80kg mate i think ur sellin yourself well below the mark on that one...


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Birkenhead ha what a place, done afew bits up that way, they all walk around in winter with north face coats on and shorts :confused1:
> 
> Things are on the up and up at the moment here so just gona play it by ear, we have had it easy for far to long lol this new guy seems like he wants a lot of changes, good imo because some of thes QS's are sh!te.
> 
> You will p!ss 80kg mate i think ur sellin yourself well below the mark on that one...


Birkenhead is a wonderful place mate! haha!

Works getting busier as well, got 4 new projects starting in the next couple of weeks so that will keep me busy until Xmas. I don't even know what a proper QS is mate, since being here I'm doing a lot more project management and estimating then QS'ing! Don't mind though as keeps things interesting


----------



## liam0810

Gym done and the monster set on shoulders was a killer! It was embarrassing only managing to press the 20kg DB's. By the end shoulders were in bits. Enjoyed the tricep workout as well and they're now nice and pumped.

Managed 90kg for 6 reps on behind neck press so happy with that, it's a little uncomfortable exercise for some but I like it.

Didn't get calves done as was in a rush so will do them tomorrow with back and bi's.


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Was it intense pal?
> 
> Hope so lol


Dutch takes pleasure in your suffering Liam! He has got a little voodoo doll of you set up and is sticking pins in your shoulders as we speak causing you SEVERE DOMS!!


----------



## Bad Alan

**** hot shoulder pressing that mate going strong !


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Was it intense pal?
> 
> Hope so lol


It was mate, as said shoulders were on fire and nearly dropped the EZ bar on my face a few times whilst doing skulls! I nearly ruined the money maker


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Dutch takes pleasure in your suffering Liam! He has got a little voodoo doll of you set up and is sticking pins in your shoulders as we speak causing you SEVERE DOMS!!


He probably does mate but as they say No pain No gain!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> **** hot shoulder pressing that mate going strong !


Cheers pal! You do mean pressing the 20's dont you? Soon ill be on the 22's haha


----------



## viewtothegym

It all sounds expensive.


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal! You do mean pressing the 20's dont you? Soon ill be on the 22's haha


That's heavy for some m8, look's likes it all's going well for you m8 I'm glad. Would love to work w/ @dutch in the new year if he has space and patience to deal with someone who's a fussy eater, we shall see, I'll contact him closer to time.

Anyway's just thought I'd drop by , seeing as you don't visit anymore.


----------



## liam0810

viewtothegym said:


> It all sounds expensive.


What does??


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> That's heavy for some m8, look's likes it all's going well for you m8 I'm glad. Would love to work w/ @dutch in the new year if he has space and patience to deal with someone who's a fussy eater, we shall see, I'll contact him closer to time.
> 
> Anyway's just thought I'd drop by , seeing as you don't visit anymore.


I've told him your a cnut so sorry mate he wont


----------



## liam0810

Another pound on this morning so 14st 12. That's a 5 pound gain this week, now i'm not daft enough to think its all muscle as i know most will be water and fat but its still good to see those scales moving in the right direction.

Tonight is back and same workout as last week but might have to change the single DB rows due to maxing out on the DB's last week. Might change it for a seated row.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Same weight add 2more working sets 'volume '


Ok mate not a problem


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> I've told him your a cnut so sorry mate he wont


I am a cnut that's true.


----------



## liam0810

Gym finished for the week. Managed to increase my T Bar row to 95kg and threw in a quick drop set at the end as felt form was poor last couple of reps. Bent over rows was up by 5kg as well. Back and biceps are nice and tight this morning so a sign of a good session.

Not a bad week on my weight gains and weight increases in the gym. Weekend plans are bit of shopping today and get some euros for next week, 30th tonight for a couple hours in town, then at the Leeds show tomorrow to watch Rack and have a good chat with Scott.


----------



## Hayesy

Good job on the increase mate, progressing nicely!!

Are you doing any form of cardio on ur off days?


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Good job on the increase mate, progressing nicely!!
> 
> Are you doing any form of cardio on ur off days?


Not at the moment mate, Scott will throw it in when he thinks I need it. I am missing it a little but if its hindering gains then I can make do without it.

Did you get rat ar$ed last night then?


----------



## reza85

Is it your b day today big guy ? 30th ? you don't look a day older then 25 lol

If it is have great day and well done for the PB on t bar rows


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> Is it your b day today big guy ? 30th ? you don't look a day older then 25 lol
> 
> If it is have great day and well done for the PB on t bar rows


No mate its my bday in 2 weeks and its not my 30th! I'm 37 as well!


----------



## liam0810

liam0810 said:


> No mate its my bday in 2 weeks and its not my 30th! I'm 37 as well!


Hang on I meant I was 27!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Hang on I meant I was 27!


Should have stuck with 37 m8, was gonna say you look good for it , but now you just look like an ancient 27 year old. :rolleye:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Should have stuck with 37 m8, was gonna say you look good for it , but now you just look like an ancient 27 year old. :rolleye:


I should of mate! I'm hoping that as I look older then 27 now that I just won't age anymore than I already have so at 40 ill look 27. I think with Botox and face lifts its possible!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Not at the moment mate, Scott will throw it in when he thinks I need it. I am missing it a little but if its hindering gains then I can make do without it.
> 
> Did you get rat ar$ed last night then?


I had a few like never, went over board like....

had another Triathalon today and puked my ring up haha


----------



## TELBOR

Just popping in, hope all is well bro


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Hang on I meant I was 27!


 :lol:

Dumb northerners can't even count:devil2:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dumb northerners can't even count:devil2:


ha ha, made me chuckle that did.


----------



## MURPHYZ

This is how they roll. :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Smashing PB's every session mate, cya tmro !


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dumb northerners can't even count:devil2:


Abuse like this is uncalled for. I've reported you to Milky. Awwwwww you're in trouble!


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> This is how they roll. :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 95343


That's a sh1t tattoo nearly as bad as somebody getting The Emerald Isle tattooed on them. Oh wait a minute.......


----------



## MURPHYZ

Emerald isle ? Sh1t I thought it was Hawaii .


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Emerald isle ? Sh1t I thought it was Hawaii .


Haha with a last name like Breen you sound Hawaiian


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Haha with a last name like Breen you sound Hawaiian


How'd you get my name from that tattoo, or you know someone with the name. Gonna have to get a user name change now.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> How'd you get my name from that tattoo, or you know someone with the name. Gonna have to get a user name change now.


I'm a good detective. I worked out from the name breeny it was Breen. I'm a paddy as well pal.


----------



## liam0810

Am here now at the show with Scott, Badalan and Rack. Racks on in about 2 hours and is looking ripped, think he's got a good chance of placing.


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> I'm a good detective. I worked out from the name breeny it was Breen. I'm a paddy as well pal.


In that case I take back the northern monkey comment's I made earlier.



liam0810 said:


> Am here now at the show with Scott, Badalan and Rack. Racks on in about 2 hours and is looking ripped, think he's got a good chance of placing.


Keep the update's coming m8, hope they both do well. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Any updates liam??

- - - Updated - - -

Any updates liam??


----------



## liam0810

Just got home after the Leeds show and loved it. Great to spend time with Scott, Rack and BadAlan and to be at my first BB show. Unfortunately didn't get to see Rack go on stage this evening but full marks to him for the condition he got in.

He was 9KG under the weight limit for the classics and it unfortunately showed a little even though he was more ripped than any of the other lads up there. With that extra 9KG he would do some damage and no doubt that will be his next goal and he'll come back bigger and better next time.

Now time to pack for a few days in Munich and up early to fit a session in before I have to go the airport.


----------



## Jay.32

You are looking very large in those pics mate... I hope I can do as well as you with my bulk..

enjoy munich mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Have a good time in Munich mate!

Is this the beer festival thingy you mentioned a while back??


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> You are looking very large in those pics mate... I hope I can do as well as you with my bulk..
> 
> enjoy munich mate:thumbup1:


Cheers pal still got at least another stone to put on before I'm happy. Hopefully I don't lose much more definition. I'm sure if you stay away from the Jaffa cakes you'll do well pal!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Have a good time in Munich mate!
> 
> Is this the beer festival thingy you mentioned a while back??


Yes it is mate but I'm only drinking the Tuesday! I'll be that hungover Wednesday I won't get outta my bed so have bought a book to read haha!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Yes it is mate but I'm only drinking the Tuesday! I'll be that hungover Wednesday I won't get outta my bed so *have bought a book to read *haha!


Yep, definitely gay.

:devil2:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Yep, definitely gay.
> 
> :devil2:


Haha mate I just can't drink anymore!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Beer festival aye?? who you kidding, we all know why your going and its not for the beer :devil2:



















and reading as well? really, :lol:










Have fun mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Beer festival aye?? who you kidding, we all know why your going and its not for the beer :devil2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and reading as well? really, :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun mate! :thumbup1:


You're making me sound like some pervert and you are 100% correct!


----------



## liam0810

Up early this morning and got to the gym for an hour, just waiting to get picked up for the airport. It's supposed to be thunderstorms today in Munich so leaving sh1t weather here for sh1t weather there.

Took a quick pic this morning in the gym. Can see chest and arms need bringing up to be in line with back and shoulders. Plenty of time to work on that though.


----------



## Jay.32

Looking good mate...


----------



## Bad Alan

Looking solid mate, good luck with the flight I'm sure it won't crash !


----------



## MURPHYZ

Looking good m8.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Looking solid mate, good luck with the flight I'm sure it won't crash !


Thanks you fcker! It pouring down and windy, perfect conditions for flying!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Looking good mate...


Cheers bud, hopefully ill keep growing and bring up my weak bodyparts


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Looking good m8.


Cheers paddy


----------



## Bad Alan

Ill happily trade places with you lol!


----------



## reza85

Looking huge man you and sharpy is what i'm gunning for not the i'm gone put on 10kg off muscle over night lol :laugh:


----------



## RACK

Was awesome to finally meet you on sunday mate and a massive thanks for being there with the team.

Hope you have a mental time in beer land!!!


----------



## liam0810

Second day here and it awesome! Today is the big binge but still getting my food in as had a full chicken and pork already and having another half chicken soon.

Pic from last night.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Was awesome to finally meet you on sunday mate and a massive thanks for being there with the team.
> 
> Hope you have a mental time in beer land!!!


Good meeting you mate and keep your head up as you did yourself proud on Sunday. See you in a few weeks with Scott for a night out in Manchester. Looks like the gay village as Scott seems to really want to go!


----------



## Jay.32

Gay village??????????????


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Gay village??????????????


Scotts choice not mine


----------



## Jay.32

if its what floats you boat mate.... thats fine. I dont mind having gay friends.


----------



## Bad Alan

Birds have there guard down in gay bars its the creepers tactic!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Birds have there guard down in gay bars its the creepers tactic!


Very true mate but there are some terrifying trannies!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> if its what floats you boat mate.... thats fine. I dont mind having gay friends.


I don't either mate and with your nips pierced you'd fit in well round there


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I don't either mate and with your nips pierced you'd fit in well round there


Im actually a member... dont knock it til youve tried it :wink:


----------



## liam0810

Well I'm lying in bed in my hostel a completely broken man. Got in at 2am and am dying. My mates have gone back out on it but ni chance am I drinking anymore. I just want my mummy.


----------



## Jay.32

haha you big girl...

hair of the dog!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> haha you big girl...
> 
> hair of the dog!!!!


I'd rather eat my own sh1t


----------



## Jay.32

you starving aswel?? didnt you have a kebab on the way home??


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> you starving aswel?? didnt you have a kebab on the way home??


Nope, had 2 roast beef sarnies. Not eaten yet as struggling to stomach water at the moment


----------



## Jay.32

go and find a gym and fill ya boots lol


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Well I'm lying in bed in my hostel a completely broken man. Got in at 2am and am dying. My mates have gone back out on it but ni chance am I drinking anymore. I just want my mummy.


Typical northerners, all talk now you're crying like a little girl.

MTFU and go join your mates, you big no necked pussy:beer: :lol:

Only joking mate, you stay in bed and feel sorry for yourself, you sure you're not a southerner at heart?!?!?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Typical northerners, all talk now you're crying like a little girl.
> 
> MATU and go join your mates, you big no necked pussy:beer: :lol:
> 
> Only joking mate, you stay in bed and feel sorry for yourself, you sure you're not a southerner at heart?!?!?


I'm getting up now and getting down there. I've enioyed abusing a lot if Aussies and Germans. Oh and some southern fairies I met as well. Shandy drinking puffs


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Well I'm lying in bed in my hostel a completely broken man. Got in at 2am and am dying. My mates have gone back out on it but ni chance am I drinking anymore. I just want my mummy.


****


----------



## liam0810

Managed to make it out for 4ish yesterday but didn't have a drink. Feeling a lot better today even though I woke up at about 4am to my mate 69ing some Aussie girl. Obviously I had to watch for a while and shout encouragement to him as that's what friends do!

Home for 5.30 today back in the gym for 6.30, can't friggin wait! Now this is out of the way I've got 7 weeks till Sharm so want to hit 16stone before that!


----------



## RACK

Loving the cheering your mate on bit hahaha!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Loving the cheering your mate on bit hahaha!!


Hahaha mate you've got to support a mate like I supported you on sunday, I had to support him last night!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Managed to make it out for 4ish yesterday but didn't have a drink. Feeling a lot better today even though I* woke up at about 4am to my mate 69ing some Aussie girl. Obviously I had to watch for a while and shout encouragement to him as that's what friends do!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Home for 5.30 today back in the gym for 6.30, can't friggin wait! Now this is out of the way I've got 7 weeks till Sharm so want to hit 16stone before that!


Nice 1 any pics.... if he was a true mate, he would of shared!!! I would of shared her with you mate..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Nice 1 any pics.... if he was a true mate, he would of shared!!! I would of shared her with you mate..


I tried getting pics but it was too dark. And mate if you were with this Aussie he was you could have her to yourself!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I tried getting pics but it was too dark. And mate if you were with this Aussie he was you could have her to yourself!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

LOLLLLZZZZ


----------



## liam0810

Just got it mate! Looks like ill be throwing up tonight in the gym. Just landed now and again cheated death that is flying!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ha you big wimp, now go kill yourself in the gym ! Hope you had a blast, back to it now get them traps up to your ears ready for the brits!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ha you big wimp, now go kill yourself in the gym ! Hope you had a blast, back to it now get them traps up to your ears ready for the brits!


Was class mate but one full day on the ale was enough for me! Scott got what he wanted as I wretched twice in the bins in the middle of the gym and then threw up in the toilets!


----------



## Bad Alan

Preaching to the choir mate I seem to get the worst two day hangovers whenever I get really ****ed now, puts me off although you cant beat burgers at 4am ****ed!


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and legs have started cramping already from last nights session. Weighed myself and weight was the same as Monday morning so happy with that.

Tonight is back which looks like another killer of a workout.


----------



## dipdabs

Such a baby!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Such a baby!


Why am i? This is coming from the girl who was complaining last week she couldn't walk properly. Sissy 

Just found this pic on my phone. First time I've ever felt tall and turns out midgets don't like being picked up and swung around! He was one very angry dwarf after that incident!


----------



## Jay.32

you could do a Colgate advert with them pearlies mate.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> you could do a Colgate advert with them pearlies mate.


Haha mate I get told that all the time! Never had them whitened either

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> Ull laugh when u see how focused that workout is!


Just double checked it and looks like my traps will be touching my ears in no time!


----------



## liam0810

Had to cut training a little short as my bicep tendons in my right arm were very sore so thought best leave it just in case I do anything serious.

Lots of R&R this weekend in readiness for a new week of training after this past boozy week.


----------



## liam0810

Didn't sleep well last night as was sweating that much! Got up this morning and it was like I'd had a shower in bed!

Right bicep is ok this morning but left is now sore! Haven't got a clue what is going on there?!

Plan for today is go gym and train hams and calves, then my usual trip to Nandos, go see my mate and her baby as not made enough of an effort recently, them watch United smash Spurs!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> them watch United smash Spurs!


 :bounce: :lol: :2guns: :tt2:

COME ON YOU SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Suck that you big gay bear


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> :bounce: :lol: :2guns: :tt2:
> 
> COME ON YOU SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Suck that you big gay bear


Well that's very childish of you! Mate being fair we were sh1te and have been for a while. First time I've said it but maybe next season Fergie should step down. He's done so much for us and for football in general but maybe it's time to go.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Well that's very childish of you! Mate being fair we were sh1te and have been for a while. First time I've said it but maybe next season Fergie should step down. He's done so much for us and for football in general but maybe it's time to go.


You're right, i'm being very childish, i'm truly sorry mate.

SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :clap:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> You're right, i'm being very childish, i'm truly sorry mate.
> 
> SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :clap:


It's ok mate you've not won at ours for a long time so enjoy it. I'm glad nobody is playing well really as we'd be fcked!


----------



## liam0810

Just been through new diet and training sent by Scott and its higher reps on chest and shoulders and with a separate arm day. Diet has been changed about and cals are a little lower, Scott said its to harden me up which really means "lose some fat, tubby!" haha!

The pain in my biceps has got worse over the weekend and moved upto my shoulder and to my wrist. Like i've just shaked my shaker and my right shoulder is sore! I'll train through it as i know after a couple of hours the pain eases up.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Put a tubegrip or something on that bicep mate, and massage the painful area....help the blood flow back into it....should like you may have hurt a tendon....bakc off the weight or play it by ear when your down the gym next time. last thing you want is to damage it mate...have you got deepheat/icepacks at home?

- - - Updated - - -

Put a tubegrip or something on that bicep mate, and massage the painful area....help the blood flow back into it....should like you may have hurt a tendon....bakc off the weight or play it by ear when your down the gym next time. last thing you want is to damage it mate...have you got deepheat/icepacks at home?


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Put a tubegrip or something on that bicep mate, and massage the painful area....help the blood flow back into it....should like you may have hurt a tendon....bakc off the weight or play it by ear when your down the gym next time. last thing you want is to damage it mate...have you got deepheat/icepacks at home?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Put a tubegrip or something on that bicep mate, and massage the painful area....help the blood flow back into it....should like you may have hurt a tendon....bakc off the weight or play it by ear when your down the gym next time. last thing you want is to damage it mate...have you got deepheat/icepacks at home?


I thought a tendon at first but as its in both arms I'm wondering if its something else. Will see how I go tonight and if not might give my mate who's a physio a shout see if he'd have a clue. Got ice packs and gonna pick up some deep heat as well.


----------



## liam0810

Gym session was going well until I started cable crossovers and my right arms started hurting like fcuk. Still managed to finish working now but right arm is shaking! Pain is all round the joint so am thinking maybe it is tendons and as my lifts have been going up quickly that maybe my tendons are struggling to keep up. Home to ice the elbow now and try and get some TLC off Lou. Still gonna keep training and just suck it up, or get some painkillers!


----------



## Bad Alan

I use voltarol Liam when I get little niggles mate, seen it advertised? Topical painkiller you rub in, that and smash some Ibuprofen back should be fine if left to rest a couple of days. Hope it gets better soon mate so you can keep going 100%

Also find BJ's are good for elbow pain so get the Mrs told :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I use voltarol Liam when I get little niggles mate, seen it advertised? Topical painkiller you rub in, that and smash some Ibuprofen back should be fine if left to rest a couple of days. Hope it gets better soon mate so you can keep going 100%
> 
> Also find BJ's are good for elbow pain so get the Mrs told :thumb:


Cheers mate might get some of that. Its legs tomorrow and rest day Wednesday so hopefully that will be enough rest.

I told her that letting me skull fcuk her should help with the pain. She said ok! She really does love me!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Also consider biofreeze gel mate, it cools the area down and its menthol, so sort of has a cool tingly effect, just dont scratch your balls after applying it 

I think i read your on tren? what dose you doing? i was on 600mg per week of tren-e, felt supers strong when i damaged my shoulder tendon :cursing:

Just be careful mate, i've been doing physio for 4/5 months and tbh its really holding me back in training :cursing:

- - - Updated - - -

Also consider biofreeze gel mate, it cools the area down and its menthol, so sort of has a cool tingly effect, just dont scratch your balls after applying it 

I think i read your on tren? what dose you doing? i was on 600mg per week of tren-e, felt supers strong when i damaged my shoulder tendon :cursing:

Just be careful mate, i've been doing physio for 4/5 months and tbh its really holding me back in training :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Iv upped his water
> 
> Upped reps so well see if growing pains or some onset tendinitis iv had it several times most have
> 
> Nice effort tonight dude


Cheers pal I'm just gonna have to MTFU. The pain has gone now so I can cope with it.


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Also consider biofreeze gel mate, it cools the area down and its menthol, so sort of has a cool tingly effect, just dont scratch your balls after applying it
> 
> I think i read your on tren? what dose you doing? i was on 600mg per week of tren-e, felt supers strong when i damaged my shoulder tendon :cursing:
> 
> Just be careful mate, i've been doing physio for 4/5 months and tbh its really holding me back in training :cursing:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also consider biofreeze gel mate, it cools the area down and its menthol, so sort of has a cool tingly effect, just dont scratch your balls after applying it
> 
> I think i read your on tren? what dose you doing? i was on 600mg per week of tren-e, felt supers strong when i damaged my shoulder tendon :cursing:
> 
> Just be careful mate, i've been doing physio for 4/5 months and tbh its really holding me back in training :cursing:


I like the tingly feeling from mint original source shower gel so might put bio freeze on them!

Could be the quick strength gains pal, hopefully with Scott changing water intake and volume it might help. I'm sure I'll be right in a few daya


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate might get some of that. Its legs tomorrow and rest day Wednesday so hopefully that will be enough rest.
> 
> I told her that letting me skull fcuk her should help with the pain. She said ok! She really does love me!


Ive had it rubbed into my neck all day still can't turn my ****ing head the sucker punching bastards lol! It is handy to have around as it is a painkiller aswell, and she probably believed you when you told her that it would help your elbow lol!

Pretty much rested till Thursday I'm sure you'll be fine fella


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ive had it rubbed into my neck all day still can't turn my ****ing head the sucker punching bastards lol! It is handy to have around as it is a painkiller aswell, and she probably believed you when you told her that it would help your elbow lol!
> 
> Pretty much rested till Thursday I'm sure you'll be fine fella


Mate yesterday I asked her where danish bacons from and she said Germany!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Mate yesterday I asked her where danish bacons from and she said Germany!


Marry her now! :tongue:

- - - Updated - - -



liam0810 said:


> Mate yesterday I asked her where danish bacons from and she said Germany!


Marry her now! :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

training tonight is legs and will be

Leg extentions fst7

Superset

Box squats with a pause on box with walking lunges

Close stance partial leg press

Lying ham curls single leg

Double legged

Seated calf

Gonna go heavier this week on all exercises. last week i did 180KG box squats so this week i'll have my training partner so will aim for 200KG. Lunges will be with 24kg DB's. Partial leg press i'll go for 500KG

- - - Updated - - -

training tonight is legs and will be

Leg extentions fst7

Superset

Box squats with a pause on box with walking lunges

Close stance partial leg press

Lying ham curls single leg

Double legged

Seated calf

Gonna go heavier this week on all exercises. last week i did 180KG box squats so this week i'll have my training partner so will aim for 200KG. Lunges will be with 24kg DB's. Partial leg press i'll go for 500KG


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Kill it!


I'm going to! I'm sure i'll be wretching again by the end of it!

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> Kill it!


I'm going to! I'm sure i'll be wretching again by the end of it!


----------



## Bad Alan

How'd you get on mate? Ive just got back from leg day feel trashed Im off food shopping then to bed for abit absolutely killed off, ****ing giant sets!

- - - Updated - - -

How'd you get on mate? Ive just got back from leg day feel trashed Im off food shopping then to bed for abit absolutely killed off, ****ing giant sets!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> How'd you get on mate? Ive just got back from leg day feel trashed Im off food shopping then to bed for abit absolutely killed off, ****ing giant sets!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How'd you get on mate? Ive just got back from leg day feel trashed Im off food shopping then to bed for abit absolutely killed off, ****ing giant sets!


Went well mate. Upped my fst7 extensions by 15kg from last week. Box squats I started on 180kg and banged them out easily, moved up to 200kg an they were easy and 220kg was a little harder but got 5 reps out with no help. These were Supersetted with DB lunges using 24kg lunges. After 3rd set I threw up, so took a pic and sent it Scott as it was his fault!

460kg on partial reps on leg press, could of gone higher but back pumps were quite bad.

After leg extensions I had to stand over the bin for a whole as thought I was gonna throw up again! Home now making food for tomoz and lying on the couch pooped.

I love giant sets but they do fcuk you up. Did them week before last on shoulders and never had pain like it in my delts!


----------



## reza85

:confused1: 220kg on a super set thats insane

:thumb: welldone bro looks like your head off the game

- - - Updated - - -

:confused1: 220kg on a super set thats insane

:thumb: welldone bro looks like your head off the game


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> :confused1: 220kg on a super set thats insane
> 
> :thumb: welldone bro looks like your head off the game
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> :confused1: 220kg on a super set thats insane
> 
> :thumb: welldone bro looks like your head off the game


Cheers pal, I surprised myself with the box squats. Should get a vid next time so nobody thinks I'm bullsh1tting. I love training my legs as I love how much it fcuks you up!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, I surprised myself with the box squats. Should get a vid next time so nobody thinks I'm bullsh1tting. I love training my legs as I love how much it fcuks you up!


I'm calling bullsh!t.

I just wanna see a video of you big boy

- - - Updated - - -



liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, I surprised myself with the box squats. Should get a vid next time so nobody thinks I'm bullsh1tting. I love training my legs as I love how much it fcuks you up!


I'm calling bullsh!t.

I just wanna see a video of you big boy


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm calling bullsh!t.
> 
> I just wanna see a video of you big boy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm calling bullsh!t.
> 
> I just wanna see a video of you big boy


You just want to hear me grunting again whilst you look at my ass


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Awesome and I loved the pic
> 
> By hook or by crook your legs will balance out and grow!


They better had or ill have you done for ABH!


----------



## RACK

Be right back, just swearin at how strong your legs are gettin! Top work mate

- - - Updated - - -

Be right back, just swearin at how strong your legs are gettin! Top work mate


----------



## Sambuca

looking like a beast mate!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I'd prefer a cuddle a reach around and a copy of razzle if it's all the same!


That's only if they grow, plus i'll even get you some organic cereal!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Be right back, just swearin at how strong your legs are gettin! Top work mate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Be right back, just swearin at how strong your legs are gettin! Top work mate


Cheers pal, just hope i keep improving weekly, at the moment apart from the pain in my arms, I feel as strong as i ever have

- - - Updated - - -



Sambuca said:


> looking like a beast mate!


Cheers bud


----------



## RACK

It's all about the weekly gains. I've gone right back to the start of training and building from the bottom up. Total reset but I do miss lifting big


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> It's all about the weekly gains. I've gone right back to the start of training and building from the bottom up. Total reset but I do miss lifting big


If that's what's needed mate then that's what you've gotta do. Gonna be good to see how much you change over the next 12 months.


----------



## RACK

Ditto all of that, I'm like a kid who's first found the gym at the min


----------



## RACK

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


Scott just text me but out the 13th for my bday pal! Organise another and I'm there, well apart from between 12th and 26th November unless you want a team alpha training session in Sharm!


----------



## RACK

Doh! We'll make up for it with the sportex night out


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Doh! We'll make up for it with the sportex night out


yes we will mate! Could train Saturday morning if you want as well


----------



## liam0810

Training tonight is back, well actually predominantly traps! Tendons feel ok today, took high dose of glucosamine and fish oils the last few days as well as some anti inflammatory tabs as well. Plus a dose of man up will be taken as well.

Tonight is Rack deads, BB shrugs, one arm rows, underhand pulldowns and low pulley with pause at contraction.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Training tonight is back, well actually predominantly traps! Tendons feel ok today, took high dose of glucosamine and fish oils the last few days as well as some anti inflammatory tabs as well. Plus a dose of man up will be taken as well.
> 
> Tonight is Rack deads, BB shrugs, one arm rows, underhand pulldowns and low pulley with pause at contraction.


Fingers crossed you don't get any jip!!

Session looks nice and straight forward mate, have a good one!


----------



## liam0810

R0BR0ID said:


> Fingers crossed you don't get any jip!!
> 
> Session looks nice and straight forward mate, have a good one!


Cheers mate, hopefully i'm OK, i know its nothing serious as the pain subsides about an hour after training.


----------



## liam0810

I felt so strong tonight in the gym.

Rack deads I went upto 250kg but could easily of gone up by another 30kg. Next week I will.

Shrugs I did at 220kg and again could of gone higher

Underhand pulldowns I stacked the machine as well

One arm rows was with 45kg for 15 reps and again could of gone higher but was concentrating on the contraction at the top.

Great session but a long one because u wouldn't stop taking! Think 4 scoops of jak3d and a red bull might have been a little too much stimulant for me!


----------



## Bad Alan

Maybe a tad over excessive on the stimulants liam ha, good heavy workout though. Had a vicious comedown off that caffiene yet?!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe a tad over excessive on the stimulants liam ha, good heavy workout though. Had a vicious comedown off that caffiene yet?!


Just a little ott but no comedown, I never do seem to get this crash people mention.

Good thing as well was that my tendons/arms gave me no jip


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea hopefully you're over the worst of that mate so you can keep pushing on


----------



## RACK

Hahaha chemical cardio rules!


----------



## liam0810

You and Rack are just druggies!


----------



## RACK

We appreciate the finer points of chemical usage that all mate........ Plus I work in a Lab


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> We appreciate the finer points of chemical usage that all mate........ Plus I work in a Lab


That's how Pablo Escobar used to justify it as well haha


----------



## RACK

Great minds


----------



## Sharpy76

Like a scene out of Trainspotting in here, rag 'eds


----------



## liam0810

There is a similarity at the moment between Scott and Spud


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> There is a similarity at the moment between Scott and Spud
> 
> View attachment 96499


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You're soooooooo gonna pay for that!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You're soooooooo gonna pay for that!!


hahaha probably but it made me giggle


----------



## RACK

That was me before I tanned up haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> That was me before I tanned up haha


haha Spuds fatter!


----------



## Bad Alan

Liam you just signed your own death warrant ha :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Liam you just signed your own death warrant ha :lol:


hahaha i know!


----------



## reza85

liam0810 said:


> hahaha i know!


 :scared: I know you when't there :lol:


----------



## RACK

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## liam0810

Soooo found out last night what my stumulant level is. 5 scoops of jak3d mixed with red bull. I was shaking in the gym, threw up and had the need to dance!

Did shoulders yesterday and was pressing the 50's but delts started giving me a little jip, so dropped weights to 40 and did higher reps.

Went to watch Sinister last night and is a decent horror film, made me jump a few times and woke in the night thinking someone was watching me sleep!

Up and off to gym for an arm session then chester zoo to watch monkey's fling sh1t at each other. Nice chilled out bday weekend, next saturday will be a goodun as paintballing then out with my mates in town


----------



## BodyBuilding101

When is or was your birthday mate? HBD all the same :beer:

- - - Updated - - -

When is or was your birthday mate? HBD all the same :beer:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> When is or was your birthday mate? HBD all the same :beer:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> When is or was your birthday mate? HBD all the same :beer:


Its Monday mate, can't believe I'll be 20 years old!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Its Monday mate, can't believe I'll be 20 years old!


Does that still work mate? i mean passing yourself off as 20 with the ladies? :whistling:

Have fun mate :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Does that still work mate? i mean passing yourself off as 20 with the ladies? :whistling:
> 
> Have fun mate :thumbup1:


No! It didn't even work when I was 20! Cheers pal!


----------



## liam0810

Upto now had a nice chilled weekend, enjoyed the Zoo yesterday apart from there being no gorillas and the chimps were being boring. Did see an orangutan with awesome dreads!

Had a full chicken platter from nandos afterward with a few Krispy kremes and a magnum ice cream. Didn't go mad for my cheat meal.

Came home and chilled out, had usual weekend barny with Lou before she realised I was right and apologised!

Today doing nothing apart from going seeing my dad later to watch the football, so am lying on the couch all day with the dog.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Upto now had a nice chilled weekend, enjoyed the Zoo yesterday apart from there being no gorillas and the chimps were being boring. Did see an orangutan with awesome dreads!
> 
> Had a full chicken platter from nandos afterward with a *few Krispy kremes* and a magnum ice cream. Didn't go mad for my cheat meal.
> 
> Came home and chilled out, had usual weekend barny with Lou before she realised I was right and apologised!
> 
> Today doing nothing apart from going seeing my dad later to watch the football, so am lying on the couch all day with the dog.


How many?!

They say real men eat 6 in a row, so how'd you do?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> How many?!
> 
> They say real men eat 6 in a row, so how'd you do?


Only had 3 mate as I'm not a fat pig with no willpower haha!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Only had 3 mate as I'm not a fat pig with no willpower haha!


Ahhh right i see, is that code for "i'm a pussy and can't handle 6"

I now have a PB better than yours lol


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhh right i see, is that code for "i'm a pussy and can't handle 6"
> 
> I now have a PB better than yours lol


I'm tempted now to go and buy a dozen and show you! Oh and by the way, that was a full chicken platter I had not a little chicken wrap


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I'm tempted now to go and buy a dozen and show you! Oh and by the way, that was a full chicken platter I had not a little chicken wrap


I've done a full platter plenty of time's my friend.

I reckon i could defo give you a run for your money in an eating comp, in fact i'm confident i'd win, no sweat. I can eat for england i tell ya!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bring it!

You don't scare me where food is concerned!

2 dozen doughnuts? I could do that over the course of a day, easy


----------



## liam0810

I'm up for it! Can you be sick and keep eating?

My Everest is the 2 whole platters at nandos.


----------



## RACK

I'll enter this eating comp 

Happy birthday mate


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I'll enter this eating comp
> 
> Happy birthday mate


Cheers pal, feeling old today. At least the lady was getting dressed again facing work whilst i ate my oats, that made me feel a little better.


----------



## Bad Alan

Happy birthday mate, nandos for bday dinner by any chance!?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Happy birthday mate, nandos for bday dinner by any chance!?


Cheers bud

Haha you are making it sound like i have a nandos addiction! I had it saturday actually and going tomorrow with my mate! Tonight its an Indian in town, Chicken liver tikka, Tandoori cod and boiled rice. Bloody lovely and no cr4ppy sauces!


----------



## Sharpy76

Happy birthday buddy!!

Catching me up now


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Happy birthday buddy!!
> 
> Catching me up now


I'm only 20! You are like 3 times my age :thumb:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> Haha you are making it sound like i have a nandos addiction! I had it saturday actually and going tomorrow with my mate! Tonight its an Indian in town, Chicken *liver* tikka, Tandoori cod and boiled rice. Bloody lovely and no cr4ppy sauces!


What kind of Indian restaurant do you go to mate? :tongue:

Chicken Liver Tikka dosent sound that nice to me, does it taste good with a chianti? :001_tt2:

Enjoy your birthday night out mate :beer:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> *I'm only 20*! You are like 3 times my age :thumb:


No matter how many times you say that Liam, it doesn't make it real!


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What kind of Indian restaurant do you go to mate? :tongue:
> 
> Chicken Liver Tikka dosent sound that nice to me, does it taste good with a chianti? :001_tt2:
> 
> Enjoy your birthday night out mate :beer:


this one

http://www.eastzeast.com/manchester-riverside/

I'm not a big fan of liver but this stuff is lovely!

I prefer tandoori and dry Indian food as the sauces they use have too much ghee and cream in them for me.

Cheers bud


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> No matter how many times you say that Liam, it doesn't make it real!


Ok ok i'll tell you the truth. I'm only 18, i just said 20 so you lot don't think i'm some dumb teenager


----------



## Dorian Gray

Im a bit late on this one, but subbed mate


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Im a bit late on this one, but subbed mate


Cheers pal. Seen you're now with Scott as well. Will pop into your journal later, you'll enjoy working with him


----------



## Dorian Gray

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. Seen you're now with Scott as well. Will pop into your journal later, you'll enjoy working with him


Cheers mate appreciate it, im sure i will, enjoying the structure already! its always easier when you have a plan to follow and when your accountable for your actions


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Cheers mate appreciate it, im sure i will, enjoying the structure already! its always easier when you have a plan to follow and when your accountable for your actions


Too right mate, its less stressful having someone sort everything for you and having somebody you don't want to let down


----------



## liam0810

Just finished chest and weights up on all exercises apart from dips which I couldn't do due to pain in rear delt/rotator. Same kind of pain as last week, forgot my anti inflammatories today and yesterday so that's probably not helped.

All in all happy with workout and great pump in chest.

Off home now to make myself look pretty before going for grub.


----------



## Hayesy

Happy bday for yest mate, hope you had a good one


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Happy bday for yest mate, hope you had a good one


Cheers mate, was ok Ta, not enjoying this getting older lark though.

This Saturday is the main day out for my bday, paintballing then town.

My cousins know me so well, one of them got me a nandos gift card and the other got me some protein bars haha!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update as well. Got up late this morning so not had any breakfast yet, just got in manchester city centre so gonna go to a decent cafe here and get some scrambled egg, salmon and a turkey wholemeal bagel. I'm starving.

Chest in bits from last night. Tonight legs and same as last week apart from box squats/lunges first then leg extensions.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate, was ok Ta, not enjoying this getting older lark though.
> 
> This Saturday is the main day out for my bday, paintballing then town.
> 
> My cousins know me so well, one of them got me a nandos gift card and the other got me some protein bars haha!


Hahaha last year my brother got me anavar for my bday....

how old r u on sat then bud, sure i read your 20!?....paintballing where bout....love that...


----------



## TELBOR

Happy belated Birthday


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha last year my brother got me anavar for my bday....
> 
> how old r u on sat then bud, sure i read your 20!?....paintballing where bout....love that...


Yep only 20 mate, I'm a young pup 

It's up near bolton where we are going. Was gonna go one in Cheshire which is supposed to be class but they say on their website that they price match and when I rang they wouldn't so I spat my dummy out and wouldn't book with them!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Yep only 20 mate, I'm a young pup
> 
> It's up near bolton where we are going. Was gonna go one in Cheshire which is supposed to be class but they say on their website that they price match and when I rang they wouldn't so I spat my dummy out and wouldn't book with them!


Blood hell you are a pup lol...a pup with back and traps haha....28 me you make me feel old..

i went here for my last bday

http://www.paintballgames.co.uk/

Was Class....the paint balls are what kill the price tbh think it was 25 quid a round and i went trough about 7 u can get deals tho....i thought i was on COD me..doin forward rolls in the mood the lot haha...mid november


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Blood hell you are a pup lol...a pup with back and traps haha....28 me you make me feel old..
> 
> i went here for my last bday
> 
> http://www.paintballgames.co.uk/
> 
> Was Class....the paint balls are what kill the price tbh think it was 25 quid a round and i went trough about 7 u can get deals tho....i thought i was on COD me..doin forward rolls in the mood the lot haha...mid november


That's where we were gonna go mate. My mates been looking at buying paintball claymores and a grenade launcher, think he's taking it a bit too far!

Ok ok I'm not 20, I'm actually 22.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> That's where we were gonna go mate. My mates been looking at buying paintball claymores and a grenade launcher, think he's taking it a bit too far!
> 
> Ok ok I'm not 20, I'm actually 22.


Haha it boss it that place...they have this dude dressed as the terminator and if he likes the look of u he will challenge u to a duel, if u win him u get to use his gun all day...i was givin it the beans on one of the courses and he walked on by and stopped, i near **** one thinkin he was gonna go for me.

Why you porker!!! 22 still young as mate...


----------



## Jay.32

Happy birthday mate...

Theres a new presenter on Daybreak in the morning... and he is the double of you... lol


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 96819


Haha mate I've been compared to worse like james milner who looks handicapped!


----------



## Jay.32

Mate, for weeks ive been thinking this guy reminds me of someone.... and today I clicked.... ITS YOU :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I've been compared to worse like james milner who looks handicapped!


Liam, I know how you feel... I used to get compared to flex wheeler....

Does my head in


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Liam, I know how you feel... I used to get compared to flex wheeler....
> 
> Does my head in


is it when he looks like this?


----------



## Jay.32

Liam you obviously dont pay much attention to your old friend Jay32... :crying:

I am a white man.... jay32 runs off deeply upset..

not your friend anymore.... :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Liam you obviously dont pay much attention to your old friend Jay32... :crying:
> 
> I am a white man.... jay32 runs off deeply upset..
> 
> I thought you might of been overdoing the MT2 when you got compared to him!
> 
> not your friend anymore.... :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh sorryyyy I missed ur bday! Happy birthday from the other day u sexy beast! Xxxx


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh sorryyyy I missed ur bday! Happy birthday from the other day u sexy beast! Xxxx


Cheers gorgeous. It's yours tomoz isn't it? Xxx


----------



## liam0810

Legs are completely fooked after that session!

Started with box squats Supersetted with DB lunges. Got a PB of 240kg on box squats so was happy with that, although didn't pause long enough on the bench.

Got a video of me doing 200kg on box squats which ill upload tomorrow so you can give me pointers on it. Didn't get one at 240kg as needed my mate to spot me, so he couldn't do that and film at the same time.

After the supersets was leg extensions fst7 style and my mate give up after this and looked like this for about 10minutes after trying not to puke!



Leg press was supposed to be high weights and lowish reps but I could only get 16plates for it as the rest of the 20's were being used so I did higher reps.

Legs were finished by the time I did seated leg curls.

Home now and my mate is taking me nandos for my bday. I honestly think I may have an addiction!

Oh and I puked but it was at the end of the session so did better than last week where it was in the middle!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Cheers gorgeous. It's yours tomoz isn't it? Xxx


It is indeed. U can come out for my bday night if u want and celebrate and get smashed


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> It is indeed. U can come out for my bday night if u want and celebrate and get smashed


Get yourself upto manchester on Saturday and we'll have a joint bday ;-)


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Get yourself upto manchester on Saturday and we'll have a joint bday ;-)


Working  or I prob would lol


----------



## Dorian Gray

liam0810 said:


> Legs are completely fooked after that session!
> 
> Started with box squats Supersetted with DB lunges. Got a PB of 240kg on box squats so was happy with that, although didn't pause long enough on the bench.
> 
> Got a video of me doing 200kg on box squats which ill upload tomorrow so you can give me pointers on it. Didn't get one at 240kg as needed my mate to spot me, so he couldn't do that and film at the same time.
> 
> After the supersets was leg extensions fst7 style and my mate give up after this and looked like this for about 10minutes after trying not to puke!
> 
> View attachment 96867
> 
> 
> Leg press was supposed to be high weights and lowish reps but I could only get 16plates for it as the rest of the 20's were being used so I did higher reps.
> 
> Legs were finished by the time I did seated leg curls.
> 
> Home now and my mate is taking me nandos for my bday. I honestly think I may have an addiction!
> 
> Oh and I puked but it was at the end of the session so did better than last week where it was in the middle!


Bawse!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sick ****! Good job you've got that upper back shelf to support 240kg, I would be a heap on the floor with that on my back :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Working  or I prob would lol


Booooo!


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Bawse!! :thumbup1:


I have no idea what that means but thanks, I think!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Sick ****! Good job you've got that upper back shelf to support 240kg, I would be a heap on the floor with that on my back :laugh:


Haha mate it was heavy as fcuk on my shoulders and traps!


----------



## Dorian Gray

liam0810 said:


> I have no idea what that means but thanks, I think!


Haha like a boss mate.... in other words good stuff


----------



## Sambuca

Like a boss!


----------



## PaulB

Subbed. Where abouts do you train Liam?


----------



## RACK

It's a close call between who loves what the most, you and nandos or me and starbucks haha

240kg box squat is brutal mate! Last time I did that I was pinned to the bench!!!


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Haha like a boss mate.... in other words good stuff


Was that paddy speak? Which part of Ireland you from?

- - - Updated - - -



Paul.B. said:


> Subbed. Where abouts do you train Liam?


I train at Beefit in Little Hulton and also at Yourgym at Salford Reds Stadium. What about you mate?


----------



## tyramhall

Good going mate. How was your birthday?

We need to sort out another session soon mate


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> It's a close call between who loves what the most, you and nandos or me and starbucks haha
> 
> 240kg box squat is brutal mate! Last time I did that I was pinned to the bench!!!


It is a close call, has it ever got that bad for you at Starbucks that you've tried cracking onto one of the girls who works there so that she might give you free coffee? I've done it at Nandos!

As promised video of box squats


----------



## RACK

Hell yeah, I wanted the gorgeous CLB (Chubby Lush Blonde) who I flirt with there to hold the Alpha Hoody up but she was busy, you can see her in the pic though with hair tied up and glasses on........ I'd defo break my Size 10 rule for her. I even take people to the other starbucks in meadowhall so she never sees me with anyone hahaha

Back on topic, some niiiiiice squatting!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Hell yeah, I wanted the gorgeous CLB (Chubby Lush Blonde) who I flirt with there to hold the Alpha Hoody up but she was busy, you can see her *in the pic though with hair tied up* and glasses on........ I'd defo break my Size 10 rule for her. I even take people to the other starbucks in meadowhall so she never sees me with anyone hahaha
> 
> Back on topic, some niiiiiice squatting!!


I read that wrong and thought it said "with her tied up". I was going to say that's not the way to go about getting free drinks! Actually every girl is reading 50 Shades of Grey so maybe they are all into that now!

Cheers mate, like i said i would of got a vid of the 240KG but needed spotting!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Good going mate. How was your birthday?
> 
> We need to sort out another session soon mate


Was ok mate cheers. Yep we will mate. I think I can do 27th October if you want?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Spot on depth powerful gains made dude!


Cheers bud! Think next week I'll aim for 260KG and get Dan to film me on 240KG as should be ok on that on my own after this week


----------



## Dorian Gray

liam0810 said:


> Was that paddy speak? Which part of Ireland you from?


----------



## liam0810




----------



## liam0810

Well last night i slept sh1te after another domestic! I'm knackered this morning so necking some Rocketfuel even though it tastes vile!

I'm at my cousins wedding friday so gonna miss shoulders, therefore tonight i'm doing my Saturday arm session, then will try and get in the gym after paintballing on saturday to catch up on shoulders.

Off to the cinema again tonight to see Taken 2, heard its not got good reviews but going with one of my mates i've not seen in a while, so need to make an effort with her. Will be getting something to eat with her as well but not Nandos!


----------



## Dorian Gray




----------



## liam0810




----------



## RACK

Dublin is a TOP night out, last time I went I Started a snowball fight in Temple Bar ran in a bar, ended up taking a lap dancer back to my room. Woke up with a blood stained bathroom and me with a bruised eye after she left....... It was an awesome night 

Just tracked her down on FB, god knows how I remembered her name but she's quite fit ha


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Was ok mate cheers. Yep we will mate. I think I can do 27th October if you want?


good for me mate. what time you thinking? 10am?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Dublin is a TOP night out, last time I went I Started a snowball fight in Temple Bar ran in a bar, ended up taking a lap dancer back to my room. Woke up with a blood stained bathroom and me with a bruised eye after she left....... It was an awesome night
> 
> Just tracked her down on FB, god knows how I remembered her name but she's quite fit ha


Are you sure you didn't kill her?


----------



## RACK

Nah, she defo limped out lol


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Nah, she defo limped out lol


Whats her name? Is she a one legged stripper?

- - - Updated - - -



tyramhall said:


> good for me mate. what time you thinking? 10am?


lets make it 11 so i've got time to let my brekkie digest!


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Whats her name? Is she a one legged stripper?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> lets make it 11 so i've got time to let my brekkie digest!


Fine with me mate


----------



## Dorian Gray




----------



## Dorian Gray

RACK said:


> Dublin is a TOP night out, last time I went I Started a snowball fight in Temple Bar ran in a bar, ended up taking a lap dancer back to my room. Woke up with a blood stained bathroom and me with a bruised eye after she left....... It was an awesome night
> 
> Just tracked her down on FB, god knows how I remembered her name but she's quite fit ha


haha typical night out in Dublin then


----------



## PaulB

liam0810 said:


> Was that paddy speak? Which part of Ireland you from?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I train at Beefit in Little Hulton and also at Yourgym at Salford Reds Stadium. What about you mate?


I go to the Olympic gym in Ashton under lyne. It ain't pretty, roof leaks, freezing in winter boiling in summer. Theyre pretty well equipped though. I could go to the Village gym for the same price and have all the luxuries but can't deadlift or squat in there and their equipment is limited.


----------



## liam0810

Paul.B. said:


> I go to the Olympic gym in Ashton under lyne. It ain't pretty, roof leaks, freezing in winter boiling in summer. Theyre pretty well equipped though. I could go to the Village gym for the same price and have all the luxuries but can't deadlift or squat in there and their equipment is limited.


Sounds just like beefit. I joined Salford Reds gym when i was cutting so that i could do my morning cardio on the treadmill instead of getting p1ss wet through walking the streets. Now i like it for legs and a perv when the spin classes are on!


----------



## PaulB

liam0810 said:


> Sounds just like beefit. I joined Salford Reds gym when i was cutting so that i could do my morning cardio on the treadmill instead of getting p1ss wet through walking the streets. Now i like it for legs and a perv when the spin classes are on!


Nowt wrong with perving, passes time and keeps you motivated. Thats another down side to the Olympic, not enough women and it opens too late, 9am weekdays and 10am weekends. The village is open 6am. Good for morning cardio. Cant afford both though so sticking with the most practical.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Dublin is a TOP night out, last time I went I Started a snowball fight in Temple Bar ran in a bar, ended up taking a lap dancer back to my room. Woke up with a blood stained bathroom and me with a bruised eye after she left....... It was an awesome night
> 
> Just tracked her down on FB, god knows how I remembered her name but she's quite fit ha


Is it true that the ratio of women to men in dublin is 3 to 1?

Still bet like a boss couldn't pull :lol:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is it true that the ratio of women to men in dublin is 3 to 1?
> 
> Still bet like a boss couldn't pull :lol:


Or LXM!

Not sure about the ratio, I think there mostly b0llocks as I remember Nottingham was supposed to be like that and it was just full of scruffy lads.


----------



## liam0810

Been awake for the past hour but not been able to get out of bed. Think I OD'd on the Nytol coz I'm knackered!

Didn't end up going pics last night as my mates kid was ill so she couldn't leave him. Was happy as didn't really want to go anyway.

Plan for tonight is back and same as last week apart from some pull ups added in. Gonna make sure I beat all weights last week and get a PB on rack deads.


----------



## RACK

There's defo a lot of girls in Dublin, just don't bother with the english ones, they all go there for irish guys. I was mainly spaeking to irish and american girls and tbh they're far nicer and more polite than english ones.

Ditto nottingham, best thing to do on a night out there is take a girl along with you lol

Loving the over-dosing on nytol mate haha, We'll be the Team Alpha chemical crew soon 

- - - Updated - - -

There's defo a lot of girls in Dublin, just don't bother with the english ones, they all go there for irish guys. I was mainly spaeking to irish and american girls and tbh they're far nicer and more polite than english ones.

Ditto nottingham, best thing to do on a night out there is take a girl along with you lol

Loving the over-dosing on nytol mate haha, We'll be the Team Alpha chemical crew soon


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> There's defo a lot of girls in Dublin, just don't bother with the english ones, they all go there for irish guys. I was mainly spaeking to irish and american girls and tbh they're far nicer and more polite than english ones.
> 
> Ditto nottingham, best thing to do on a night out there is take a girl along with you lol
> 
> Loving the over-dosing on nytol mate haha, We'll be the Team Alpha chemical crew soon
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> There's defo a lot of girls in Dublin, just don't bother with the english ones, they all go there for irish guys. I was mainly spaeking to irish and american girls and tbh they're far nicer and more polite than english ones.
> 
> Ditto nottingham, best thing to do on a night out there is take a girl along with you lol
> 
> Loving the over-dosing on nytol mate haha, We'll be the Team Alpha chemical crew soon


It fooked me right up! I'll stick to the recommended dose!

Yep Nottingham was sh1te. Galway is easy to pull but hard to find some stunners there! i actually met one girl over the alter whilst my nephew was being christened and her niece was! God helped me get a bang!

Been speaking to Scott and cals have been upped slightly as weight has dropped a few pounds the last couple of weeks, I know its probably just water as strength is going up so can't see it being muscle but i just want to keep growing.

I'm getting giddy about paintballing on Saturday but can see my mates stitching me right up and having to do a guantlet against them!


----------



## Jay.32

Liam... all this talk of girls!!! I thought you had a girlfriend?? or have I missed something?

- - - Updated - - -

Liam... all this talk of girls!!! I thought you had a girlfriend?? or have I missed something?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Liam... all this talk of girls!!! I thought you had a girlfriend?? or have I missed something?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Liam... all this talk of girls!!! I thought you had a girlfriend?? or have I missed something?


This was when i was single obviously Jay! I'm a good boy nowadays


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> This was when i was single obviously Jay! *I'm a good boy nowadays*


 :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh:  :no: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

I'm still knackered this afternoon, so gonna get a red bull in me and a couple of caffeine tabs and i'll be flying for training. Electric beach after as am looking like i've been living in a cave. Checked forecast for saturday and looks like paintballing is gonna be wet and cold, so better get my thermal undies on!

At my cousins wedding tomorrow afternoon, can't be ar$ed going as its a load of the family who i've not seen in years and most of them don't speak!


----------



## liam0810

Gym done and home now to chill. Got 260kg out on rack deads but only for 3 reps but that's 10kg more than last week. Bb shrugs with 230kg so 10kg more than last week and one arm rows with 50kg. Went to do wide grip pull ups at the end of the session and it was pathetic! Got 10 probably partial reps out on first set and didn't even manage 1 on next set so gave up and hit the electric beach.

Tomorrow am on site most of the day so diet will mostly be oats and whey then will try and get a proper meal in before the wedding.


----------



## Bad Alan

Strong ****er, whats your BW doing Liam?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Strong ****er, whats your BW doing Liam?


It had just dropped a little mate, nothing too bad and will be up again next week with the extra food Scott's added.

Slept sh1t last night and had some fcked up dreams. One was I was back in school being chased by someone who looked like Jimmy Saville!

Getting up now, quick shower then off to a couple of sites round Manchester. As said no gym tonight so gonna try and fit it in tomorrow after paintballing before I go out. No point saying ill do it Sunday as ill be lying on the couch crying for my mummy to make my hangover go away!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and after Scott, Rack and Clarkey have said they're are all getting their teeth whitened before next week due to being filmed when we are out, I'm gonna have to get a teeth whitening home kit! I'm not being out shined!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Oh and after Scott, Rack and Clarkey have said they're are all getting their teeth whitened before next week due to being filmed when we are out, I'm gonna have to get a teeth whitening home kit! I'm not being out shined!


Liam your pearly's are gleaming already.... you boys would put girls to shame..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Liam your pearly's are gleaming already.... you boys would put girls to shame..


I'm lucky with my teeth and always wanted to stay natural but they're pressuring me into turning to the dark side the b4stards!


----------



## Jay.32

it will fck your teeth up dude


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> it will fck your teeth up dude


Maybe ill just clean them 4 times a day!


----------



## RACK

Pearl Drops are your friend for next week


----------



## Dorian Gray

I have a crown on one of my front teeth, i am looking to get it replaced with a lighter colour so i can get my teeth whitened, going to cost a bomb though.

First world problems haha


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> I have a crown on one of my front teeth, i am looking to get it replaced with a lighter colour so i can get my teeth whitened, going to cost a bomb though.
> 
> First world problems haha


Vanity is expensive mate haha


----------



## dipdabs

I had mine whitened. I love anything to do with teeth whitening. I'm obsessed with buying different toothpastes...


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I had mine whitened. I love anything to do with teeth whitening. I'm obsessed with buying different toothpastes...


My mam used to be a dental nurse so she used to bring a load of stuff back I used to love to try. Can't beat a decent set of teeth


----------



## liam0810

Up bright and early this morning, taking my dad to work as he got leathered at the wedding last night so I took him.

Getting plenty of food in me ready for paintballing. Think a trip to nandos afterwards will be needed :-D. Hit the gym for an hour and then get changed and put for a few vodkas.

Wedding last night was boring but my cousins groom speech was class, the best mans speech started off really well then died on its ar$e half way through. Was good to see my dads brothers and sisters who even at their age are fit as fiddles.

My auntie at 70 has just dropped 4 stone with the help of her personal trainer, she loves squatting and deadlifts! My uncle competed last year in UK rowing challenge and came 4th in the country at the age of 72, my other uncle has just stopped running marathons at 68 years old! I've a lot to live up to I think. Good thing my mams side are just a load of p1ssed up fat paddies!


----------



## tyramhall

Makesure you dont do a pj and duncan at paintballing lol!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Makesure you dont do a pj and duncan at paintballing lol!


I hope not mate. I'd be rubbish at being blind


----------



## tyramhall

Have you just googled it as i thought you might be too old to remember byker grove lol!!


----------



## RACK

Have a blast today mate, can't wait for next week


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Have you just googled it as i thought you might be too old to remember byker grove lol!!


Haha Cnut! As I'm only 20 I was only 2 when they were in it so had to google it as was too young to remember


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Have a blast today mate, can't wait for next week


Same here mate I'm giddy about next week! Now that Clarkey is out ill defo be ODing on the MT2 this week to make ire I'm not pasty next to him after he's just had a week in Egypt!

Did you get a hotel sorted? I told Scott ill pick you both up for the gym about 9.30, then drop you'd off to get changed, grab lunch (nandos) then go the Sportex. If that's ok with you?


----------



## liam0810

Just back from paintballing and it was class! Apart from the last game where me and my mates decided to do every man for himself and your only out if you can get to safe zone, run out of ammo or gas. My mates decided it would be funny to target the birthday boy so I got tatered!

This is my suit after it 

And this is my back



Gonna be sore tomoz!


----------



## liam0810

Few on my ar$e


----------



## Milky

Firsty time l went about 25 yrs ago my mates said " wear a T shirt or you'll be sweating like fu*k and too hot to join in " the bastards.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Firsty time l went about 25 yrs ago my mates said " wear a T shirt or you'll be sweating like fu*k and too hot to join in " the bastards.


That's all I had on under it mate. My backs in bits! They were trying to get me to put a Mankini on and leg it but not a chance in hell!


----------



## Mingster

Just seen your box squat video Liam. Very impressive strength indeed. If you take the weight off your thighs completely at the bottom of the movement - either by slightly lifting your feet at the bottom of each rep, or by pausing with your bum on the bench for a count of two - you'll find you engage your outer quad, hips and glutes to a greater extent and trigger lots of extra growth. Best of luck to you:thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Mingster said:


> Just seen your box squat video Liam. Very impressive strength indeed. If you take the weight off your thighs completely at the bottom of the movement - either by slightly lifting your feet at the bottom of each rep, or by pausing with your bum on the bench for a count of two - you'll find you engage your outer quad, hips and glutes to a greater extent and trigger lots of extra growth. Best of luck to you:thumbup1:


Cheers Mingster ill try that on Tuesday, gonna try and film 250kg on my own and then aim for 260kg with my partner spotting me on Tuesday.


----------



## Mingster

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Mingster ill try that on Tuesday, gonna try and film 250kg on my own and then aim for 260kg with my partner spotting me on Tuesday.


Good man. Not trying to be negative, just doing my bit to try and help. It may reduce the weight used slightly but will take any lower back out of the lift hence reducing the possibility of injury, and will greatly assist you in developing explosive power. I do these myself twice a week and love them...


----------



## liam0810

Mingster said:


> Good man. Not trying to be negative, just doing my bit to try and help. It may reduce the weight used slightly but will take any lower back out of the lift hence reducing the possibility of injury, and will greatly assist you in developing explosive power. I do these myself twice a week and love them...


I know your not pal and all the tips will help me. I appreciate it mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ha they are fresh, can't imagine how much pain you will be in tomorrow hanging out your **** covered in paintball bruises. Best of luck, hope you have a top night mate! Avoid the strip club or they'll have you up on stage getting whipped and stood on, ontop of those bruises!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> £50 if u fcuk a gay trAnny


Mate you'll be paying them 50 to let you fcuk them next week!


----------



## liam0810

Just woke up and don't feel too bad. Got in about 5.30 so not too late. Tried finding Scott a tranny and a few sounded interested in him, so looks like I've hooked him up next Saturday. Found one for Rack as well!

Plan for today is to lie on the couch with lola and not move


----------



## Milky

Laim text me mate, phone not saved both numbers :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

GET IN!!!!!! Tell said tranny to get ready for Saturday haha


----------



## liam0810

Up and on the road this morning for 6 to get Heathrow for a 11am meeting. Making good time even though the cars sat nav is cr4p! Keeps sending me the wrong feckin way, Mercedes may be getting an angry phone call if it keeps happening! Im stopping at next service station for an hours kip. Slept sh1te last night and when I did get to sleep Lou woke me up with a punch in the face which she said she did by accident in her sleep!

Was gonna stay over tonight and drive home in the morning but think ill just drive back later so I can get to the gym. Once the job starts though I'll stay over once a fortnight, will find a gym round here.

Still feeling a little rough, I'm getting old!


----------



## liam0810

I'm definitely in London as the warehouse I'm in is next to a jellied eels factory!


----------



## Dorian Gray

liam0810 said:


> I'm definitely in London as the warehouse I'm in is next to a jellied eels factory!


What the protein content like


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> What the protein content like


Wouldn't know mate and never will. Ill stick to my northern grub, chips amd gravy!


----------



## liam0810

Just got in now. That was a long ass drive there and back for an hour on site! Having half hour power nap then off to the gym for chest.

Still feel a little ropey but don't think its hangover as feel more sick than hungover. I'll be reet though. Lookin forward to the weekend with Scott, Rack and Bad Alan but not looking forward to alcohol


----------



## Bad Alan

Tell me about it mate, I had a hangover for three ****ing days after my birthday officially OLD. By the time Saturday comes around you will be ready to go again hopefully !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it mate, I had a hangover for three ****ing days after my birthday officially OLD. By the time Saturday comes around you will be ready to go again hopefully !


I will mate and then ill be complaining on Sunday about being ill again! At least after that I won't be drink till December.

Just finished at the gym and it was high reps again this week on chest. Although I did start with flat barbell bench press and went heavy for a couple of sets just to see what I could manage. I got 140kg x 8 and then 150kg x 5. Happy with that. Then dropped the weight and started doing high reps. Weights were up on most from last week apart from incline DB flyes but I went for the stretch more than going to heavy.

Looking forward to trying to box squat 260kg tomoz!


----------



## dipdabs

Fk doing it 2 weekends running. Think I would actually literally die lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Fk doing it 2 weekends running. Think I would actually literally die lol


I think I might as well! I might suggest a night at the bingo instead!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and I think I've made the most important discovery of my life. More important at discovering topless darts on LiveTV, more important at discovering what happens if I pull my widge enough. Black pepper and chilli original source shower gel! Amazing! Might have another shower just to use it again!


----------



## dipdabs

I can't touch the original source stuff since buying the mint one... Bad bad stuff lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't touch the original source stuff since buying the mint one... Bad bad stuff lol


Excuse me? Bad stuff? Kay I think we might fall out here! The mint one is awesome but this stuff is even better. Mmmmm tingly


----------



## Mingster

dutch_scott said:


> Please don't pause just touch and go pal


Why is that then Dutch?


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Excuse me? Bad stuff? Kay I think we might fall out here! The mint one is awesome but this stuff is even better. Mmmmm tingly


I felt like my bits were on fire! Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I will mate and then ill be complaining on Sunday about being ill again! At least after that I won't be drink till December.
> 
> Just finished at the gym and it was high reps again this week on chest. Although I did start with flat barbell bench press and went heavy for a couple of sets just to see what I could manage. I got 140kg x 8 and then 150kg x 5. Happy with that. Then dropped the weight and started doing high reps. Weights were up on most from last week apart from incline DB flyes but I went for the stretch more than going to heavy.
> 
> Looking forward to trying to box squat 260kg tomoz!


MOFO strong benching, RACK mentioned what we are training Saturday?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Oh and I think I've made the most important discovery of my life. More important at discovering topless darts on LiveTV, more important at discovering what happens if I pull my widge enough. Black pepper and chilli original source shower gel! Amazing! Might have another shower just to use it again!


I was the same mate when i discovered the Black Mint source, it was like the 7th wonder of my world....good tingling feeling on the balls too :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dorian Gray

Just showing my love support for the Original Source crew :cool2:


----------



## dipdabs

I duno how u do it. I actually felt like I had an allergic reaction to the stuff lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> MOFO strong benching, RACK mentioned what we are training Saturday?


He's not mate. Ill ask him today. Think training about 10ish. Always feel weaker in the mornings as not had all my food. Yes I'm getting the excuses in already!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I duno how u do it. I actually felt like I had an allergic reaction to the stuff lol


That's how it's supposed to feel. I got it down my Japs eye once, that wasn't the best feeling!


----------



## liam0810

Can't seem to drag my ar$e outta bed this morning. I always get like this as soon as its starting to stay dark in the mornings. I need one of this beds like in Wallace & Gromit where it chucks him out into his clothes and then at the table for breakfast.


----------



## Jay.32

Get up lazy


----------



## RACK

I'll speak to Scott later and see what the session will be mate. I haven't got a clue but just gonna do my usual training anyway and then bang the extra session in. Won't hurt for one week and be good to shock the body


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> That's how it's supposed to feel. I got it down my Japs eye once, that wasn't the best feeling!


I think il stick with my imperial leather!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I think il stick with my imperial leather!


Boring!

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> I'll speak to Scott later and see what the session will be mate. I haven't got a clue but just gonna do my usual training anyway and then bang the extra session in. Won't hurt for one week and be good to shock the body


I'll do whatever mate, I'm easy


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> I'll do whatever mate, I'm easy


Slut talk right there  :whistling:

Hoping there is an Alpha get together in 2013 when im back and a bit closer to home as well, seems all you lads are in the South of England? Plus it should give me sometime to catch some of you guys :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Slut talk right there  :whistling:
> 
> Hoping there is an Alpha get together in 2013 when im back and a bit closer to home as well, seems all you lads are in the South of England? Plus it should give me sometime to catch some of you guys :thumbup1:


I'm no slut, I'm just friendly and easily led!

No doubt there will be a few mate. There's quite a few of us up north. Where you from?


----------



## RACK

There'll be one round about the Sheffield area in the not too distant future


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> I'm no slut, I'm just friendly and easily led!
> 
> No doubt there will be a few mate. There's quite a few of us up north. Where you from?





RACK said:


> There'll be one round about the Sheffield area in the not too distant future


Errm...i moving to Dhaka, Bangladesh next month lads for work....more than welcome to travel up here for an Alpha night out...no tan necessary, you lads will be burnt to a crisp here...40-50c in summer :laugh:

Should be back sometime next year though...so hopefully get to come down for a meet, im up here in the Highlands, Scotland right now :turned:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Errm...i moving to Dhaka, Bangladesh next month lads for work....more than welcome to travel up here for an Alpha night out...no tan necessary, you lads will be burnt to a crisp here...40-50c in summer :laugh:
> 
> Should be back sometime next year though...so hopefully get to come down for a meet, im up here in the Highlands, Scotland right now :turned:


Hmmmm I think a trip to Dhaka might be a little too far. Plus getting the sh1ts over there will make me lose all this hard earned weight I've gained.

Although I might fancy going there then up in the highlands haha!


----------



## Mingster

Mingster said:


> Why is that then Dutch?


http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/ls9.htm


----------



## dipdabs

Trying to PM u about those course links but you are too popular and it won't let me


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Trying to PM u about those course links but you are too popular and it won't let me


Try now kidda


----------



## Mingster

dutch_scott said:


> A.Powerlifting coach ^^^^^^
> 
> B. my coaching my way


A. It's not a box squat without a pause.

B. Good luck


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea read this before think it was an article by Tony Gentilcore on difference between "squatting to a box and box squatting" two completely different moves and muscle groups worked (squatting to a box for greater quad overload touch and go style)

#alwaysbeastudent


----------



## RACK

Did you say chest on saturday......... Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## liam0810

Last night i trained legs and got a PB on box squats. 260kg for 3 reps, then dropped to 220 for another 3. I think i'm gonna have to watch going up much heavier as my core was all over the place when picking up the 260kg. Filmed me doing 220kg for 5 reps for 1st working set.






squats were supersetted with lunges and i dropped the weight a little on these so that i got more reps out and form was a little better. Threw up twice in my mouth.

next fst7 leg extensions on 65kg so 10kg increase from last week. Leg press was done on the machine as some little bellends were taking up the leg press. So i did single leg press for 4 sets. legs were finished off with heavy single seated curls and high rep both leg seated curls.

Another struggle getting out of bed this morning, hate waking up and its p1ssing down and its dark outside, i need to move somewhere sunny.

Left knee is a little sore and my right buttcheek is from my jab last night. Got a weird old walk on me today!

Day off the gym today, cheat meal tonight so need a few ideas of what to have.


----------



## RACK

FAWWWWWWWWK!!!! Nice work mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Good job man, always found after doing box squats when you go back to full squats feels like **** all on your back. Great for getting used to big weights not that 260kg is heavy or anything :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Cheers Rack and BA.

I'm surprised how quick my lifts on box squats have gone up. I think my full squats will have defo improved after these. Love box squats though and love how much weight I'm throwing up. The gym i do them at is full of either overweight lads who are one pie away from a heart attack or 10st p1ss wet through lads so they look at me like i'm some freak! Does help the ego a little haha!

Looks like i'll have to get up early saturday and get some food in me as hate training after just breakfast as always feel weak. Maybe i need some M-tren ha!


----------



## Dorian Gray

Great work mate, very impressive!!

How long have you been lifting??


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Great work mate, very impressive!!
> 
> How long have you been lifting??


About 5 years mate but i dont count the first 3!


----------



## Bad Alan

Liam whats gym called Saturday mate?


----------



## liam0810

Beefit Fitness Gym, 500 Manchester Road East, Little Hulton, Salford, Lancashire M38 9NS

Tried sending the link for the website but it seems Lee hasn't paid the bill for it!


----------



## dipdabs

I might be at that gym Saturday


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I might be at that gym Saturday


You'd be eaten alive! There's an Indian lad who comes in with long hair and quite a few of the lads look at him like a piece of meat!

Clear your inbox as well, got a few more links.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> You'd be eaten alive! There's an Indian lad who comes in with long hair and quite a few of the lads look at him like a piece of meat!
> 
> Clear your inbox as well, got a few more links.


links.... that old chesnut :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

liam0810 said:


> Last night i trained legs and got a PB on box squats. 260kg for 3 reps, then dropped to 220 for another 3. I think i'm gonna have to watch going up much heavier as my core was all over the place when picking up the 260kg. Filmed me doing 220kg for 5 reps for 1st working set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squats were supersetted with lunges and i dropped the weight a little on these so that i got more reps out and form was a little better. Threw up twice in my mouth.
> 
> next fst7 leg extensions on 65kg so 10kg increase from last week. Leg press was done on the machine as some little bellends were taking up the leg press. So i did single leg press for 4 sets. legs were finished off with heavy single seated curls and high rep both leg seated curls.
> 
> Another struggle getting out of bed this morning, hate waking up and its p1ssing down and its dark outside, i need to move somewhere sunny.
> 
> Left knee is a little sore and my right buttcheek is from my jab last night. Got a weird old walk on me today!
> 
> Day off the gym today, cheat meal tonight so need a few ideas of what to have.


like your vids liam mate and i do have a couple suggestions or more interesting facts .

firstly i agree with what mingster has said RE squatting and i would listen to mings advice equally as much as fred hatfields .

RE bench touch and go`s - perfectly fine for explosive sports such as a sprinter , they need to generate force out of the blocks also NFL dudes .

box squats must have a pause as these are designed as a power move used mainly in strength sports to help build a mega squat .

the above are power moves the feet placement is forced so its a big give away as to their use .

power squats are great for power lifters these are wide stance not great for leg size although they offer just as much leg size as a box squat or touch and go or a partial squat which is not ideal for bodybuilding .

olyimpic squats are by far the most superior squat of the lot and these should be done for overall leg size and strength .

tom platz is the king of oly squat ....






i also mentioned fred hatfield ....






note foot position .

--------------------

Squat to Box

Squatting to a box differs from box squats in the sense that the main objective is to assure that someone "feels" what it's like to actually squat to proper depth. It's more of a tap-n-go than anything else.

I'll still coach them on proper squatting technique, but my concern is enforcing proper depth - *which is why I'm a huge proponent of this variation for beginners.*

Box Squats

Conversely, the main objective with a box squat is to teach trainees to use their posterior chain.

Rather than just getting to depth, the box squat emphasizes sitting back and engaging the hamstrings and glutes.

article by Tony Gentilcore on T-nation

so basically your learning as a beginner how to do a power squat and tony only uses tap and go to teach depth .

as for it being a bench or box squat well most gyms dont have proper powerlifting boxes so benches are used which still force a power stance .

oly squats are far better for your goal mate hope you see my post as a positive one .


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Beefit Fitness Gym, 500 Manchester Road East, Little Hulton, Salford, Lancashire M38 9NS
> 
> Tried sending the link for the website but it seems Lee hasn't paid the bill for it!


Sound mate, I should be there to follow you anyway hopefully as staying at same hotel as John just checking in early Sat morning. Just incase get lost in traffic will plug in sat nav !


----------



## Bad Alan

http://www.livestrong.com/article/554375-squatting-to-a-box-vs-box-squats/

Will try to find a more reputable author for this just can't at work lol !


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/article/554375-squatting-to-a-box-vs-box-squats/
> 
> Will try to find a more reputable author for this just can't at work lol !


that was by tony again .

heres a snippet and ill highlight a point for you .

Muscle Focus

Although all squats are intended to enhance the lower body, even slight positional adjustments will alter how the muscles develop. The amount of weight chosen to lift with your squats also will affect your muscle development. Consequently, you should choose a weight that works for your individual goals. Box squats tend to put more focus on the hamstrings and gluteal muscles. *Squatting to a box, however, will put most conditioning into the quadriceps.*

*
*

so ideal for sprinters then or last few weeks of a prep .


----------



## Bad Alan

Think we are on the same page lol, it was meant as a quad overload move for Liam as Scott pointed out earlier....I think both have their place and both moves are really good this one is being used for a specific phase laid out individually for Liam to bring up his quads. That was my understanding anyway.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Think we are on the same page lol, it was meant as a quad overload move for Liam as Scott pointed out earlier....I think both have their place and both moves are really good this one is being used for a specific phase laid out individually for Liam to bring up his quads. That was my understanding anyway.


conditioning means efficiency not size its the ability to recover also in prep would give muscle striation/separation .

but then last thing a depleted bb wants is a heavy weight on his back so leg press would be better suited .


----------



## MRSTRONG

btw im on page 101 dunno bout you


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> btw im on page 101 dunno bout you


Lol, also find they are good for ego and get you used to handling heavier weights though....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Lol, also find they are good for ego and get you used to handling heavier weights though....


ego hurts it doesnt lift weights but make you fall flat on your face ego is evil and brings the worst out in people ego creates team alpha .

lifting heavy ass weight correctly repetitively and consistently will serve any lifter better .

a guy in my gym partial squats 700kg for reps he full reps 430kg for 2 doesnt have massive quads just like fred hatfield but look at tom platz mega oly style squatter says it all buddy and id bet tom has never done a touch n go .


----------



## liam0810

ewen said:


> like your vids liam mate and i do have a couple suggestions or more interesting facts .
> 
> firstly i agree with what mingster has said RE squatting and i would listen to mings advice equally as much as fred hatfields .
> 
> RE bench touch and go`s - perfectly fine for explosive sports such as a sprinter , they need to generate force out of the blocks also NFL dudes .
> 
> box squats must have a pause as these are designed as a power move used mainly in strength sports to help build a mega squat .
> 
> the above are power moves the feet placement is forced so its a big give away as to their use .
> 
> power squats are great for power lifters these are wide stance not great for leg size although they offer just as much leg size as a box squat or touch and go or a partial squat which is not ideal for bodybuilding .
> 
> olyimpic squats are by far the most superior squat of the lot and these should be done for overall leg size and strength .
> 
> tom platz is the king of oly squat ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also mentioned fred hatfield ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note foot position .
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Squat to Box
> 
> Squatting to a box differs from box squats in the sense that the main objective is to assure that someone "feels" what it's like to actually squat to proper depth. It's more of a tap-n-go than anything else.
> 
> I'll still coach them on proper squatting technique, but my concern is enforcing proper depth - *which is why I'm a huge proponent of this variation for beginners.*
> 
> Box Squats
> 
> Conversely, the main objective with a box squat is to teach trainees to use their posterior chain.
> 
> Rather than just getting to depth, the box squat emphasizes sitting back and engaging the hamstrings and glutes.
> 
> article by Tony Gentilcore on T-nation
> 
> so basically your learning as a beginner how to do a power squat and tony only uses tap and go to teach depth .
> 
> as for it being a bench or box squat well most gyms dont have proper powerlifting boxes so benches are used which still force a power stance .
> 
> oly squats are far better for your goal mate hope you see my post as a positive one .


Cheers for the post pal and I do see it as a positive one. I know full squats are better but as this is what Scott's telling me to do then I'm following orders. Being fair though its not always box squats, he does mix it up with ATG squats aswell so hopefully using different techniques will help bring on my legs.

I'm sure he would be better to explain why I'm doing these and hopefully he will. I do see where your coming from and I'm in no doubt that full squats are better for whole leg development and that I would be nowhere near this weight when doing them.

Again cheers for the input mate as its most appreciated. Same goes to Mingster as well for his earlier posts.


----------



## Bad Alan

Classy dig bringing down the tone of a discussion.

Liams form is spot on for what he's been told to do.


----------



## MRSTRONG

liam0810 said:


> Cheers for the post pal and I do see it as a positive one. I know full squats are better but as this is what Scott's telling me to do then I'm following orders. Being fair though its not always box squats, he does mix it up with ATG squats aswell so hopefully using different techniques will help bring on my legs.
> 
> I'm sure he would be better to explain why I'm doing these and hopefully he will. I do see where your coming from and I'm in no doubt that full squats are better for whole leg development and that I would be nowhere near this weight when doing them.
> 
> Again cheers for the input mate as its most appreciated. Same goes to Mingster as well for his earlier posts.


cheers dude .

i guess if someone your hiring has you doing them then you have to follow orders , scott does seem to know his stuff just gotta look at some of his clients hes transformed but he does seem cocky with it at times , legs are great fun to train by far my fave lift .

anyway all the best liam .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Classy dig bringing down the tone of a discussion.
> 
> Liams form is spot on for what he's been told to do.


dig ? think you`ve read it wrong .


----------



## liam0810

ewen said:


> dig ? think you`ve read it wrong .


BA don't think there was a dig by Ewen there pal. Just a little bit of help and I see where he's coming from.

Scott can come across like that mate but he's honestly not like that at all. I think he's defensive of his coaching techniques as I'm guessing a lot of coaches would be, so it may come accords as arrogant, but far from it in my opinion.


----------



## liam0810

Decided that tonight's cheat is going to be 4 Krispy Kreme donuts, sausage chips and gravy.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Decided that tonight's cheat is going to be 4 Krispy Kreme donuts, sausage chips and gravy.


ahh man that sounds delicous ....


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> ahh man that sounds delicous ....


Hope it is. 1st time i've looked forward to a cheat meal as well


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Hope it is. 1st time i've looked forward to a cheat meal as well


think im going to have to sub myself this cheat meal too..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> think im going to have to sub myself this cheat meal too..


Along with a pack of jaffa cakes as well?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Along with a pack of jaffa cakes as well?


stop it.....


----------



## dipdabs

Fuk my life. Will everyone stop talking about all this amazing food everywhere I look!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk my life. Will everyone stop talking about all this amazing food everywhere I look!


Was just gonna pop up a pic as well of it!


----------



## liam0810

Changed my mind and I've just ordered grilled chicken kebab with chips and gravy. Ate my Krispy Kremes waiting for it to turn up.

Maybe I should of had a salad instead as cant be looking fat next to Scott, Rack and BadAlan on Saturday!


----------



## Bad Alan

No danger there with me mate, maybe next to Scott hes looking good. I've just had a homemade pizza and a slice of cake as a "special" friend invited me over as she forgot my Bday lol, worked abit off after though :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No danger there with me mate, maybe next to Scott hes looking good. I've just had a homemade pizza and a slice of cake as a "special" friend invited me over as she forgot my Bday lol, worked abit off after though :laugh:


I hope by working off you mean you did you a couple of laps around your estate and some sit ups?


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA few planks and hip thrusts !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA few planks and hip thrusts !


Plus some horizontal jogging?


----------



## Bad Alan

Didn't last that long :sad: haha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Didn't last that long :sad: haha


So it was horizontal HIIT? Main thing is that you enjoyed myself


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea no intervals just a quick blast lol


----------



## liam0810

Lola's got comfortable whilst I wait for my tea. I'm friggin starving


----------



## Bad Alan

Shes a beast mate, whos leg is that?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Shes a beast mate, whos leg is that?


Mine mate. She's getting fat so gonna have to get my mam to stop feeding her so much!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Lola's got comfortable whilst I wait for my tea. I'm friggin starving
> 
> View attachment 97822


Awww I want her! I nearly bought a bag today with different silhouettes of dogs printed on... I decided to put it back incase it looked like a crazy old ladies bag


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww I want her! I nearly bought a bag today with different silhouettes of dogs printed on... I decided to put it back incase it looked like a crazy old ladies bag


Nothing crazy about a bag of dogs. Now cats that's a different story


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Nothing crazy about a bag of dogs. Now cats that's a different story


I have actually got a top with cat silhouettes printed all over it.. Actually I have a dress too with 3 crazy looking cats on... OH


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Nice daag mate  , what type is she?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I have actually got a top with cat silhouettes printed all over it.. Actually I have a dress too with 3 crazy looking cats on... OH


Looks like youre a crazy cat lady


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nice daag mate  , what type is she?


She's a dogue de Bordeaux mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> She's a dogue de Bordeaux mate


Nice mate, she look quite young..how old is she?

We are thinking of getting a bordeaux next month or so, but all the ones we have seen on the net/youtube are a lot darker/deeper red?

A friends BF has one and his dog is MASSIVE, head is the size of a bowling ball/punkin :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nice mate, she look quite young..how old is she?
> 
> We are thinking of getting a bordeaux next month or so, but all the ones we have seen on the net/youtube are a lot darker/deeper red?
> 
> A friends BF has one and his dog is MASSIVE, head is the size of a bowling ball/punkin :tongue:


She's 3 mate so won't get much bigger. She's a b1tch so smaller then boys but she's also the runt as well.

Mate I'd defo get one as they're belting dogs.


----------



## dipdabs

That's like bells, she was living with a fully grown make American bulldog. He was absolutely massive! And more dribbly so I'm glad I have a girl lol.

I can't answer u again Liam!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> That's like bells, she was living with a fully grown make American bulldog. He was absolutely massive! And more dribbly so I'm glad I have a girl lol.
> 
> I can't answer u again Liam!


I love bulldogs. Had a pup called Louie but had to have him put down at 10 weeks old because he had a small trachea and struggled eating and breathing properly. Gutted when had to put him down as at least other dogs have some sort of life, he had 10 weeks of life and most of that he was suffering.


----------



## liam0810

Still not up again, been feeling really tired this week for some reason. Hopefully ill catch up on some sleep this weekend.

Rack text me last night and him and Scott can't make this weekend as he's on call and Scott's having his daughter. I'm gutted as was looking forward to training and the night out but other things are more important and take priorities. Plan for Saturday is now, go gym, Sportex and probably stay in. Will catch up on sleep so am fresh for next week.

Gym tonight is back so will try and beat PB's last week on shrugs and rack deads.

Now I need to get my ar$e outta bed!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and i've got the pip from hell in my right buttcheek! I'm walking like i've got a false leg!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Oh and i've got the pip from hell in my right buttcheek! I'm walking like i've got a false leg!


Put a hot water bottle on it? what is it and brand you injected?


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Put a hot water bottle on it? what is it and brand you injected?


Its burr mate and its the 3rd bottle i've used of the test so i think its just a stronger batch or seomthing as the rest i've used have been pain free. Could also because i jabbed in my butt which was covered in bruises from paintballing as well. Gonna get a hot water bottle on it tonight or even have a bath.

have a look on here for the pup as well pal

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/search/?type_id=3&breed_id=124&advert_type=1


----------



## liam0810

Oh and here's my mates dogue de bordeaux, Bella. She's 4months old and weighs 60lb already!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Its burr mate and its the 3rd bottle i've used of the test so i think its just a stronger batch or seomthing as the rest i've used have been pain free. Could also because i jabbed in my butt which was covered in bruises from paintballing as well. Gonna get a hot water bottle on it tonight or even have a bath.
> 
> have a look on here for the pup as well pal
> 
> http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/search/?type_id=3&breed_id=124&advert_type=1


I got the same mate with Burr t400, slight pip from each injection, maybe try a differrent brand? ROHM t400 is totally pip free for me, and so was pc when i used it. But WC t500, 2ml, in my buttocks made it swell and lump for 3 weeks!! :cursing:

Thanks for the link mate, but im off next month abroad...its over their we plan on getting one...do bordeux's tolerate heat well? As in summer it can be 40..close to 50c....but then again my grandad use to have Japanese Akita's and they got on good, even though they were long coats. We are looking to import one as you cant get them over there.


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I got the same mate with Burr t400, slight pip from each injection, maybe try a differrent brand? ROHM t400 is totally pip free for me, and so was pc when i used it. But WC t500, 2ml, in my buttocks made it swell and lump for 3 weeks!! :cursing:
> 
> Thanks for the link mate, but im off next month abroad...its over their we plan on getting one...do bordeux's tolerate heat well? As in summer it can be 40..close to 50c....but then again my grandad use to have Japanese Akita's and they got on good, even though they were long coats. We are looking to import one as you cant get them over there.


Lola loves the sun but that's Manchester sun and not Bangladeshi sun so not sure!

As i said mate i've used 2 other bottles of burr test on this course and have been completely pip free so i'll just man up and keep using it. Plus i've liked the gains on it as well so don't want to start changing brands. Only got 3 and half weeks left on this course anyway.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Lol thanks mate, i'll go over there and find out whats available...but bordeux is on the list :thumbup1:

The same is happening to ROHM as well, thread on ukm about pip from their t400 right now, not sure maybe the batches differ as it ugl after all so slight inconsistencies may occur....i.e. different supplier of raws etc

How long is the cycle and how much have you put on?


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Lol thanks mate, i'll go over there and find out whats available...but bordeux is on the list :thumbup1:
> 
> The same is happening to ROHM as well, thread on ukm about pip from their t400 right now, not sure maybe the batches differ as it ugl after all so slight inconsistencies may occur....i.e. different supplier of raws etc
> 
> How long is the cycle and how much have you put on?


Been 12 weeks mate and put on a good 14 pounds. Probably put on a bit more over the next few weeks. Cals were dropped a little for the past few weeks to harden me up a little. Happy with the gains and will hit my goal for next March i think. Gonna cruise for a few weeks after this then a blast up until January then the dreaded PCT! So in January when you see me posting sad songs and being all emotional you will know why!

I think it is just the batch mate and as said a little inconsistency can make a difference. If it helps me get bigger i can put up with it! I will just make sure i dont jab the day before legs!


----------



## liam0810

Just back from gym and wasn't in the mood at all for it. Dropped rack deads to 250kg for all working sets so 10kg less than last week although last week I only managed 3 reps. Shrugs were 240kg and easy enough so will up next week. DB rowed 50kg but did higher reps as next ones are 57.5. Underhand pulldowns were same as last week and I finished with 50 reps on pull-ups.

In a cnut of a mood today and have been all week really and don't know why! Taking Lola out now then might just go bed after I've eaten as cant be bothered. Yes I'm feeling sorry for myself today!


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh Liam do u want a hug? I'm happy to give u one  a hug that is!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh Liam do u want a hug? I'm happy to give u one  a hug that is!


Haha yes, get setting off now and you'll be here for midnight!

Well that walk was the quickest ever. Took her out the front door, walked 100m and a fireworks went off so she dragged me home. She's now lying next to me feeling sorry for herself. So that's two of us feeling sorry for ourselves


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Put on a good movie mate, eat your food and chill, you'll soon feel better :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Put on a good movie mate, eat your food and chill, you'll soon feel better :thumbup1:


Cheers pal. Just gonna eat and get in bed. Ill be fine tomoz just one of those weeks where I'm in a mood for no apparent reason!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. Just gonna eat and get in bed. Ill be fine tomoz just one of those weeks where I'm in a mood for no apparent reason!


Im the same too, been training twice a day...low food...high stims and feel wired...cant sleep well, so starting to get snappy :thumbdown: ...got tomorrow and saturday then sunday is off...so looking forward to it. :turned:


----------



## Bad Alan

Ive been same short and snappy, think theres something in the air! I have a yellow lab like that lol, if a car goes past too fast he ****s himself and wont budge apart from in the direction of home, and its not a good look dragging him down the street shouting at him ha!


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im the same too, been training twice a day...low food...high stims and feel wired...cant sleep well, so starting to get snappy :thumbdown: ...got tomorrow and saturday then sunday is off...so looking forward to it. :turned:


You know what mate even when I dieted for 12 weeks I didn't get this moody. Well I don't think I did, speak to my mates they might beg to differ!

Have a proper relaxing day Sunday pal. Will make a world of difference. Is it a cheat day as well?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ive been same short and snappy, think theres something in the air! I have a yellow lab like that lol, if a car goes past too fast he ****s himself and wont budge apart from in the direction of home, and its not a good look dragging him down the street shouting at him ha!


Haha I know mate I was going past the pub with all the smokers outside laughing at me getting dragged along by her! For such a big dog she's a sh1thouse!

Must be something in the air. Think its also coz even though I've been sleeping well I've been tired all day and just generally not ar$ed about doing anything.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate even when I dieted for 12 weeks I didn't get this moody. Well I don't think I did, speak to my mates they might beg to differ!
> 
> Have a proper relaxing day Sunday pal. Will make a world of difference. Is it a cheat day as well?


Thanks mate, really need to chill out sunday...feel so wound up...even family are saying you look tired but im still going to the gym twice a day...its like i feel possessed? which is not healthy but i have a goal to hit and i have 2 weeks left to hit it so im training intense.

No i dont cheat :whistling: im strong willed unlike some here :innocent: ....tbh im not rigid about the diet on Sunday as the rest of the week, i just eat bigger portions of the food i eat during the week i guess.

Why were you dieting for 12 weeks? hols?


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks mate, really need to chill out sunday...feel so wound up...even family are saying you look tired but im still going to the gym twice a day...its like i feel possessed? which is not healthy but i have a goal to hit and i have 2 weeks left to hit it so im training intense.
> 
> No i dont cheat :whistling: im strong willed unlike some here :innocent: ....tbh im not rigid about the diet on Sunday as the rest of the week, i just eat bigger portions of the food i eat during the week i guess.
> 
> Why were you dieting for 12 weeks? hols?


Are you doing morning cardio and weights at night?

Better man than me if you don't have a cheat meal when you diet. The last 4 weeks of mine was near enough keto and I'd of bummed a dead body for a piece of cake!

Yeah was for hol but was also to see if I could do it. Pics are in here mate of before, between and at the end of it


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA Liam why do these things pop in your head?

"The last 4 weeks of mine was near enough keto and I'd of bummed a dead body for a piece of cake!"


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA Liam why do these things pop in your head?
> 
> "The last 4 weeks of mine was near enough keto and I'd of bummed a dead body for a piece of cake!"


Thought it was less harsh then what I said avout the baby


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA or was it said baby after being stabbed?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Are you doing morning cardio and weights at night?
> 
> Better man than me if you don't have a cheat meal when you diet. The last 4 weeks of mine was near enough keto and I'd of bummed a dead body for a piece of cake!
> 
> Yeah was for hol but was also to see if I could do it. Pics are in here mate of before, between and at the end of it


I do 30min cv and weights [say 45min to 1hour, so a 1hour 30 min session total] in the morning and then go back and do 30 to 45min cv and more weights in the evening....this kind of training is hard tbh, mentally as well as physically...right now im sat here feeling dizzy/faint...waiting for my next meal before i head to bed and then wake up at 8am to hit the gym again :no:

I do cheat but my cheats like 1 bag of crisps and a can of coke...not 6 doughnuts, full nandos and a tub if ice-cream! :laugh: But our goals are different, your bulking and im cutting :beer:

Next Wednesday is my birthday, so will take that day off to proper binge...before you ask im turning 21 :whistling:

Which page are the pics on? will save me having to go though the journal page by page :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA or was it said baby after being stabbed?


Now thats just too far William.


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol good to know where the line is being drawn !


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I do 30min cv and weights [say 45min to 1hour, so a 1hour 30 min session total] in the morning and then go back and do 30 to 45min cv and more weights in the evening....this kind of training is hard tbh, mentally as well as physically...right now im sat here feeling dizzy/faint...waiting for my next meal before i head to bed and then wake up at 8am to hit the gym again :no:
> 
> I do cheat but my cheats like 1 bag of crisps and a can of coke...not 6 doughnuts, full nandos and a tub if ice-cream! :laugh: But our goals are different, your bulking and im cutting :beer:
> 
> Next Wednesday is my birthday, so will take that day off to proper binge...before you ask im turning 21 :whistling:
> 
> Which page are the pics on? will save me having to go though the journal page by page :laugh:


That's a lot of weights and cardio in a day mate, more than id handle but if its working for you then keep going!

Id say about page 20 onwards till end of june mate.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Lol good to know where the line is being drawn !


Yep bumming dead babies is the line for me you sick pup!


----------



## Bad Alan

Not happy how this got turned on me lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> That's a lot of weights and cardio in a day mate, more than id handle but if its working for you then keep going!
> 
> Id say about page 20 onwards till end of june mate.


Actually its working for its intended purpose...i.e losing weight/bf...but strength wise its not....as you can imagine i do feel tired and lethargic, and trying to hit pb's every session its not going to happen; also starting to feel some old injuries coming back. Buts its 2 more weeks and i'll be finished. Actually 1 more week, i might cut it down completely on the last week before i jet off to rest up a bit :turned:

when you were cutting what were you doing?

I'll have a look mate, right now i need food! :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Not happy how this got turned on me lol


Mate your just a sick guy


----------



## dipdabs

Liam it was def u who said about stabbing the baby. U want me to go in my journal and find it? Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam it was def u who said about stabbing the baby. U want me to go in my journal and find it? Lol


HAHA yep Liam said about stabbing a baby and bumming a dead body, I just put two and two together. This is definately not getting turned on me!


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA yep Liam said about stabbing a baby and bumming a dead body, I just put two and two together. This is definately not getting turned on me!


I'm getting kinda worried about him this week...


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam it was def u who said about stabbing the baby. U want me to go in my journal and find it? Lol


Errrmm no I don't thanks Kayleigh as I don't want to prove to BadAlan that he is actually a sicko


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA yep Liam said about stabbing a baby and bumming a dead body, I just put two and two together. This is definately not getting turned on me!


BA let's get this clear. I meant stab a baby with a fake rubber knife. The bumming a dead body was the body of Megan Fox. Are you saying you wouldn't bum the dead body of Megan fox? You don't have to dig her up, she just died like 10 minutes before


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm getting kinda worried about him this week...


No need I'm feeling great this morning! ;-)


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and in a far better mood today. Hopefully it stays like that. Weighed myself and back up to 14st10.5 so 93.8kg. Happy with that and will hit 15st for holiday. Will be cruising over holiday for a few weeks as then hit an Xmas blast. Should get me to where we want me to be.

Busy in work today so day should go quick, shoulders tonight in the gym, my favourite session after legs.


----------



## RACK

Man I've put 3st on and you're still heavier than me......... must eat more!! I got delts tonight too


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Man I've put 3st on and you're still heavier than me......... must eat more!! I got delts tonight too


That's my plan. Eat more and more. Can't let you catch me up now!


----------



## liam0810

Just walked up 4 flights of stairs in the car park. I'm now sitting in my car trying to catch my breath. I've got the lungs of a 90 year old chain smoker at the moment!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> *Just walked up 4 flights of stairs in the car park*. I'm now sitting in my car trying to catch my breath. I've got the lungs of a 90 year old chain smoker at the moment!


Good cardio


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Good cardio


So unfit mate its ridiculous. I know its from the compounds i'm on but it is fcuking me up when doing any sort of aerobic exercise! Like last week paintballing, no wonder i got shot so much i couldn't run to get outta the way!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> So unfit mate its ridiculous. I know its from the compounds i'm on but it is fcuking me up when doing any sort of aerobic exercise! Like last week paintballing, no wonder i *got shot so much i couldn't run to get outta the way!*


you was covered in paint then :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> you was covered in paint then :lol:




That was my back and pretty much was like that all over!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 97967
> 
> 
> That was my back and pretty much was like that all over!


for fcksake... you was getting hit at close range too then...

No offence Liam.. but I wouldnt go to Afgan with you :laugh:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

I take its the tren thats affecting you aerobic capacity?

im on 300mg of tren-e pw...when i was on 600mg i couldnt walking to the toilet without getting puffed... :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> for fcksake... you was getting hit at close range too then...
> 
> No offence Liam.. but I wouldnt go to Afgan with you :laugh:


All my mates decided to turn it into all of them against me in the last game. Also i was given one of the stewards grief so he decided to make me general and i had to be protected by my team against the other team. Safe to say my team were sh1te and i got leathered!


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I take its the tren thats affecting you aerobic capacity?
> 
> im on 300mg of tren-e pw...when i was on 600mg i couldnt walking to the toilet without getting puffed... :lol:


yeah mate it is that. Love the stuff but if i ever get into a situation where i need to run or fight someone for more than 30 seconds, i'm fcuked!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

How many mg you on Liam?

True about the 30sec fighting...i couldnt run for sh1t so id have to stand my ground and knock the fcuker out in less than 1m otherwise im useless :lol:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How many mg you on Liam?
> 
> True about the 30sec fighting...i couldnt run for sh1t so id have to stand my ground and knock the fcuker out in less than 1m otherwise im useless :lol:


nearly half what you were mate! that's what i was thinking the other night when i was out, that if i got in a fight i'd have to make sure i'd hit them flush or else i'd be knackered and would just get mauled!


----------



## liam0810

Gym was a decent session felt strong. High reps with 18kg DB's on lat raises, 50kg DB's shoulder presses. Shame there aren't any 52kgs. High reps on front delt raises and upright rows. Still had a bit left in the tank so did 50 reps standing lat raises to finish off. Went for a bit of sun, now home and watching tele on the couch. Tried walking the dog again but this time she wouldn't leave the house! Such a pussy!

Plan for tomoz is get up get a decent brekkie in me, take Lola out and then get to the Sportex for 10ish. Nandos obviously will be fitted in and arm session at gym. Mates want to go out local so ill go for a bit but leave off the dirty alcohol.

Looking forward to seeing IB and Rotsocks on stage this weekend and my friend Dave Martin. Hopefully they all make it in the top 6 for Sunday.


----------



## liam0810

Just woke up and taking Lola to vets as she looks like she's got an ear infection.

Also, I took a jab of mt2 from the new batch I have and this is how it went:

9pm - 0.5mg administered into left side of abdomen, pain free.

9.10pm - starting to feel nauseous, this could be a side effect of the mt2 or it could be I've just seen Katie Price on TV

9.30pm - nauseous has got worse, face has become red and something seems to have happened to my penis. It has become erect without any sexual stimulant

11pm - I have come to bed, nauseous has subsided a little, penis is still erect. Trying to urinate has become very difficult, I might have to try a handstand.

1am - I've awoken, feeling full of energy. Yes my member is still hard. I'm considering using it to karate chop breezeblocks

4am - nausea has disappeared and so has erection. Still feeling full of energy.

4.04am - nope it's returned

7am - finally I feel normal again. Think I might do another injection!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Just woke up and taking Lola to vets as she looks like she's got an ear infection.
> 
> Also, I took a jab of mt2 from the new batch I have and this is how it went:
> 
> 9pm - 0.5mg administered into left side of abdomen, pain free.
> 
> 9.10pm - starting to feel nauseous, this could be a side effect of the mt2 or it could be I've just seen Katie Price on TV
> 
> 9.30pm - nauseous has got worse, face has become red and something seems to have happened to my penis. It has become erect without any sexual stimulant
> 
> 11pm - I have come to bed, nauseous has subsided a little, penis is still erect. Trying to urinate has become very difficult, I might have to try a handstand.
> 
> 1am - I've awoken, feeling full of energy. Yes my member is still hard. I'm considering using it to karate chop breezeblocks
> 
> 4am - nausea has disappeared and so has erection. Still feeling full of energy.
> 
> 4.04am - nope it's returned
> 
> 7am - finally I feel normal again. Think I might do another injection!


 :lol: who needs viagra :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: who needs viagra :lol:


I know mate! Or a pill! Was feeling very hyper before on it! Maybe it should be renamed Tanerectasy!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I know mate! Or a pill! Was feeling very hyper before on it! Maybe it should be renamed Tanerectasy!


im getting some


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> im getting some


Mate this has the strongest sides I've had off them. Think this is my 4th bottle and the other 3 never gave any sides really apart from going black! All off the same lad as well.


----------



## liam0810

Just back from the Sportex and it was a little bit of a let down as wasn't that many stalls. Seen Shawn Ray, Zack Khan and Flex Lewis to name a few.

Spent most of the day watching the pre-judging. Missed Rotsocks in his group as was in nandos but heard he looked great. Seen u80's and not sure if BigJim placed, he seemed quite disappointed up there which is understandable. In u100s was Incredible Bulk and also my mate Dave Martin. At first thought Dave looked well but the other competitors were just that little better. IB looked great but he didn't get a call out so don't think he made tomorrow's finals. Was some really good competetitors up there though especially a lad in red trunks who looked insane!

Also, my mate being his honest self told me I'm dreaming if I was thinking of u90s and if I am I better get some new genetics quickly. Cnut!


----------



## liam0810

Just looked on muscle talk and lad in red trunks is Anthony Bailes. Beast


----------



## Milky

Is it worth me turning up around dinner time tomorow mate ?

Got to fu*king work !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Is it worth me turning up around dinner time tomorow mate ?
> 
> Got to fu*king work !


Yes mate, I think the finals start at 10.30am.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Under 90 inter ud make for sure! Watch


In Dutch I trust!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Just woke up and taking Lola to vets as she looks like she's got an ear infection.
> 
> Also, I took a jab of mt2 from the new batch I have and this is how it went:
> 
> 9pm - 0.5mg administered into left side of abdomen, pain free.
> 
> 9.10pm - starting to feel nauseous, this could be a side effect of the mt2 or it could be I've just seen Katie Price on TV
> 
> 9.30pm - nauseous has got worse, face has become red and something seems to have happened to my penis. It has become erect without any sexual stimulant
> 
> 11pm - I have come to bed, nauseous has subsided a little, penis is still erect. Trying to urinate has become very difficult, I might have to try a handstand.
> 
> 1am - I've awoken, feeling full of energy. Yes my member is still hard. I'm considering using it to karate chop breezeblocks
> 
> 4am - nausea has disappeared and so has erection. Still feeling full of energy.
> 
> 4.04am - nope it's returned
> 
> 7am - finally I feel normal again. Think I might do another injection!


That is some funny **** lol, only ever had the nausea side effects when I ran it before. Need to get back on it Im ****ing ghost like!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That is some funny **** lol, only ever had the nausea side effects when I ran it before. Need to get back on it Im ****ing ghost like!


Can't be having that mate. Get some colour! You'll be looking like a roided up Caspar soon!


----------



## Bad Alan

HA Ill be catching a few rays after my workout tomorrow, seen a picture of myself from other night and my face is almost transparent. And I don't think you would make u80's, what did you weigh at end of your last cut?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HA Ill be catching a few rays after my workout tomorrow, seen a picture of myself from other night and my face is almost transparent. And I don't think you would make u80's, what did you weigh at end of your last cut?


I was 12'8 so that's 80kg but had another 8 or 9 pounds to drop. Ill of added more than that this year so maybe 82-83kg. I don't know ill leave it all to Dr Dutch


----------



## liam0810

Just got home and only had a few vodkas. Went local and seen quite a few people I've not seen for a while so got a lot of comments about how big I've gone. Always an ego boost especially when don't see it myself.

Up and gym for 11ish for arm session missed yesterday and then off to watch the finals.


----------



## liam0810

Feel rough like I got leathered last night! Getting up now taking dog out, get some breakfast down me, gym a bit more food then the Sportex. Gonna nip see my dad later as well as usual on a Sunday. Might have a Chinese tonight for my cheat meal.

Got 3 weeks till holiday so gonna hit it heavy in the gym then change training up a little on holiday as cant see the weights in the hotel gym going that heavy.

Might have a night out with Scott, Rack etc on 1st December and then might be going rock climbing in Wales the weekend after. December is gonna be a busy one.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Feel rough like I got leathered last night! Getting up now taking dog out, get some breakfast down me, gym a bit more food then the Sportex. Gonna nip see my dad later as well as usual on a Sunday. Might have a Chinese tonight for my cheat meal.
> 
> Got 3 weeks till holiday so gonna hit it heavy in the gym then change training up a little on holiday as cant see the weights in the hotel gym going that heavy.
> 
> *I am having a night out with Scott, Rack and BA* on 1st December and then might be going rock climbing in Wales the weekend after. December is gonna be a busy one.


Corrected for you !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Corrected for you !


Haha I've got 4 mates who's birthdays are in November and they said they're waiting till I get back to go out. They want to do Preston on the 1st but gonna convince them Leeds is the way forward.


----------



## dipdabs

U get around everywhere u do!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> U get around everywhere u do!!


What can I say, I'm a busy little bee!


----------



## Milky

Just got in mate, fu*king gutted.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Just got in mate, fu*king gutted.


Never mind pal, can't be helped. Always next year plus there's a show local on 11th November you could go to. Think its NABBA


----------



## Bad Alan

@liam0810 what weight class did that rotsocks compete in?


----------



## liam0810

Inter80s mate


----------



## RACK

Cheers for the texts at the weekend mate, really appreciaited them. Hope you had a good time


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Cheers for the texts at the weekend mate, really appreciaited them. Hope you had a good time


No worries mate, shame you couldn't be there. I'm up near you at a NABBA show on 11th November. Lee who runs my gym is competing. Its at Batley Variety club, if you fancy it?

Would of sent more texts pal but signal in there was shocking.

Talking of the Sportex I seen probably the biggest bloke in my life there on the Mutant Stand. Just found him on Google and this is him



His name is Martin Kjellstrom. Massive isn't the word!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> No worries mate, shame you couldn't be there. I'm up near you at a NABBA show on 11th November. Lee who runs my gym is competing. Its at Batley Variety club, if you fancy it?
> 
> Would of sent more texts pal but signal in there was shocking.
> 
> Talking of the Sportex I seen probably the biggest bloke in my life there on the Mutant Stand. Just found him on Google and this is him
> 
> View attachment 98279
> View attachment 98280
> View attachment 98281
> 
> 
> His name is Martin Kjellstrom. Massive isn't the word!


I remember him spilling my drink in a night club... I knocked him out....


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I remember him spilling my drink in a night club... I knocked him out....


I don't doubt that happened at all


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I don't doubt that happened at all


Ok he took my Jaffa cakes too :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Ok he took my Jaffa cakes too :cursing:


Surprised you didn't murder him. Actually he has just got out of prison after 6 months. You sure he didn't knock you out?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Surprised you didn't murder him. Actually he has just got out of prison after 6 months. You sure he didn't knock you out?


Liam, no one takes my jaffa cakes dude... :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Liam, no one takes my jaffa cakes dude... :lol:


of course not Don Jay


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Surprised you didn't murder him. Actually he has just got out of prison after 6 months. You sure he didn't knock you out?


I wouldnt doubt that mate that he came out of prison, if he knocked my drink id offer to buy him one instead :lol: Just so he wouldn't clobber my a55 :laugh: He could probably stare down most guys...except Robsta! The angry mod might be 5'6" but he'll take on any mofo...even this beast


----------



## dipdabs

I gave him one once... Ok maybe I didn't. Liam do u ever delete your PMs?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I gave him one once... Ok maybe I didn't. Liam do u ever delete your PMs?


He gave me one once, I didn't have a choice in the say. He was surprisingly gentle

Yes i do! you don't!


----------



## dipdabs

As soon as I delete them my inbox gets flooded again, what can I say... Loved


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I wouldnt doubt that mate that he came out of prison, if he knocked my drink id offer to buy him one instead :lol: Just so he wouldn't clobber my a55 :laugh: He could probably stare down most guys...except Robsta! The angry mod might be 5'6" but he'll take on any mofo...even this beast


He did seem like a nice enough bloke, my mate trained with the Mutant team at Total Fitness near me and said they were sound. he offered to take them to the Sportex but he has a little Peugeot 106. The big fella just looked at his car and laughed!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> As soon as I delete them my inbox gets flooded again, what can I say... Loved


Its probably replies to you pesting everyone


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Its probably replies to you pesting everyone


I'm only young Liam I just like to explore my sexuality and experiences


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm only young Liam I just like to explore my sexuality and experiences


i don't blame you one bit!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> He did seem like a nice enough bloke, my mate trained with the Mutant team at Total Fitness near me and said they were sound. he offered to take them to the Sportex but he has a little Peugeot 106. The big fella just looked at his car and laughed!


Whats he squat/bench? any idea?

:lol: pug 106, you'd probably get one of his leg in. Man like that needs a Hummer to ferry him about :thumbup1:

Cant wait to get a Hummer myself one day :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Whats he squat/bench? any idea?
> 
> :lol: pug 106, you'd probably get one of his leg in. Man like that needs a Hummer to ferry him about :thumbup1:
> 
> Cant wait to get a Hummer myself one day :tongue:


He squats double decker buses and bench presses the moon

A hummer? In Bangladesh you should get yourself an elephant to ride around on


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> He squats double decker buses and bench presses the moon
> 
> A hummer? In Bangladesh you should get yourself an elephant to ride around on


Lol he's got everyone beat on ukm then 

An elephant? As useful as a tub of icecream in the sun! :tongue:

I'm relocating to Bangladesh for 4 to 6 months mate, I'll be back before next summer. 

But I am thinking of getting rid of my 5 series and getting a 4x4; range

is the preferred option but the show off in me wants a hummer 

Only down side is 9 miles to the gallon!!! :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Lol he's got everyone beat on ukm then
> 
> An elephant? As useful as a tub of icecream in the sun! :tongue:
> 
> I'm relocating to Bangladesh for 4 to 6 months mate, I'll be back before next summer.
> 
> But I am thinking of getting rid of my 5 series and getting a 4x4; range
> 
> is the preferred option but the show off in me wants a hummer
> 
> Only down side is 9 miles to the gallon!!! :cursing:


Was thinking of a Range rover sport for my next car in a couple of years if work keeps going well.

What do you work as to go to Bangladesh?

And an elephant is not useless, I'd love an elephant. Actually i wouldn't as they'd eat sh1t loads and take big dumps! I'd prefer a monkey


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Was thinking of a Range rover sport for my next car in a couple of years if work keeps going well.
> 
> What do you work as to go to Bangladesh?
> 
> And an elephant is not useless, I'd love an elephant. Actually i wouldn't as they'd eat sh1t loads and take big dumps! I'd prefer a monkey


I was passing a 4x4 dealer and had a look at a sport and vogue side by side, there both nice cars but if i was being practical id go with the vogue as the only reason were thinking of getting rid of the 5 series is that its a bit too small for the kids and stuff whenever we go on a road trip.

Dude my grandad had an elephant, yeah there great animals...but they're big, slow and eat loads and you only want to ride it when your bored...bit like pulling a fat bird on a night out 

Its a working holiday mate; tbh i need a break and plenty of sun to recharge..the UK lacks that in the winter :laugh:....my family is in agriculture/hospitality/politics to name a few areas.....i need to sort some things out over there :thumbup1:

I was speaking to Scott, i'll be training ghetto style when im over there...as its basic stuff :laugh: - actually i need to pm him tonight about it.


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I was passing a 4x4 dealer and had a look at a sport and vogue side by side, there both nice cars but if i was being practical id go with the vogue as the only reason were thinking of getting rid of the 5 series is that its a bit too small for the kids and stuff whenever we go on a road trip.
> 
> Dude my grandad had an elephant, yeah there great animals...but they're big, slow and eat loads and you only want to ride it when your bored...bit like pulling a fat bird on a night out
> 
> Its a working holiday mate; tbh i need a break and plenty of sun to recharge..the UK lacks that in the winter :laugh:....my family is in agriculture/hospitality/politics to name a few areas.....i need to sort some things out over there :thumbup1:
> 
> I was speaking to Scott, i'll be training ghetto style when im over there...as its basic stuff :laugh: - actually i need to pm him tonight about it.


My family all live in Ireland so no point me going over there to recharge my batteries! its sh1tter than over here!

Your family sound like the bangladeshi royal family! My mate used to go out with a girl who's uncle was an ex prime minister of Pakistan. He could never go over there though as he was a white infidel! He said that when his ex used to go over there she'd stay in a palace with butlers etc. i told him to overdose on the MT2 and he might get away with it!


----------



## liam0810

Just finished chest and once again training partner let me down. He's not training all week which is rubbish. Should of started with incline BB press but there was about 6 lads messing about on it, most benches were taken so did decline. Decided again to do a couple of heavy sets so did a couple warm ups then did 160 x 4 and 180 x 1. Very suprised in myself. Dropped it to 120kg and did 3x15 then dropped again to 100 x 20.

Incline DB flyes was with 24kg's. incline press was free by then so high reps on 80kg for 2 sets.

Finished with cable crossovers and dips.

Scott's changing diet and training up mid week this week, happy with that as feel like I've stood still last couple weeks, which I know has pretty much been my own fault. But a change will give me a kick up the ar$e. back down in heathrow on Wednesday so might find a gym around there to train at in the evening, if anybody knows any.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> My family all live in Ireland so no point me going over there to recharge my batteries! its sh1tter than over here!
> 
> Your family sound like the bangladeshi royal family! My mate used to go out with a girl who's uncle was an ex prime minister of Pakistan. He could never go over there though as he was a white infidel! He said that when his ex used to go over there she'd stay in a palace with butlers etc. i told him to overdose on the MT2 and he might get away with it!


Ireland sounds cool to me mate, my uni friend is from Ireland, was planning on visiting her but she's gone AWOL :thumbdown: Plus vast majority of Irish woman are FIT! 

Haha no not royal family mate....just well connected :thumbup1: which is a good thing over there otherwise you can get a lot of hassle. My Dads uncle is MBP [Minister of Bangladeshi Parliament] so name dropping him has saved me from a few jams before :innocent:

Yeah i can believe she stayed in a palace, that UN aid has to go to some use :whistling: But its the norm to have butlers, maids, servants, chauffeurs there; its just the life style/norm i guess


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Ireland sounds cool to me mate, my uni friend is from Ireland, was planning on visiting her but she's gone AWOL :thumbdown: Plus vast majority of Irish woman are FIT!
> 
> Haha no not royal family mate....just well connected :thumbup1: which is a good thing over there otherwise you can get a lot of hassle. My Dads uncle is MBP [Minister of Bangladeshi Parliament] so name dropping him has saved me from a few jams before :innocent:
> 
> Yeah i can believe she stayed in a palace, that UN aid has to go to some use :whistling: But its the norm to have butlers, maids, servants, chauffeurs there; its just the life style/norm i guess


Well connected? So your part of the Bangladesh Mafia?

Mate i don't know what part of Ireland you go to that you think Irish women are fit but in my experience they aren't! They're good for the craic but not wife material!

I wish butlers/maids etc was the norm over here. That would mean i could get somebody to do my ironing for me! 

Oh and are you gonna get a journal up for when you are over there? As it would be good to see what day to day life is like there for you and how you train there. I will be very unhappy if you are not riding to the gym on an elephant!


----------



## RACK

Strength is insane at the min mate. You'll be growing like a weed!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Strength is insane at the min mate. You'll be growing like a weed!


hopefully mate. Its strange though as at my main gym Beefit I'd struggle to move 160Kg on the decline but at my other gym i got 4 clean reps out. Now the plates are all in KG's and the bars are the same weight. Maybe one is more steep than the other.


----------



## Dorian Gray

liam0810 said:


> Mate i don't know what part of Ireland you go to that you think Irish women are fit but in my experience they aren't! They're good for the craic but not wife material!


Agreed, english birds are much nicer looking than our Irish birds. And the English birds are easier to pull to 

And i also i agree, pics of elephants or it diddnt happen


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Agreed, english birds are much nicer looking than our Irish birds. And the English birds are easier to pull to
> 
> And i also i agree, pics of elephants or it diddnt happen


The English girls love the Irish accent so you re on to a winner there, but find Irish girls quite easy to pull when over there. What the paddy girls need to discover is the sunbed though!

I agree, no pics of you on an elephant with your butler next to you then really you are living in a bedsit in Blackpool!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Hijack - Liam's new get big orders r in! Let's see how the new alpha silverback slag does :2guns:


Silverback Slag! I like that! I want that on an Alpha Team Hoody!

As Scott said new training has been sent and looks like I'm gonna enjoy it. Being honest I've enjoyed most of my gym sessions for the last few months so this won't be much different.

Tonight is Back

Rack deads

Floor deads

Barbell shrugs

Bent rows overhead

Close grip pull downs

Low pulley rows quadruple drop set

Need to get my back and traps bigger!


----------



## Dorian Gray

Team Alpha hoodies, thats actually a good idea :cool2:


----------



## Dorian Gray

dutch_scott said:


> If I activate my fb I have a whole alpha clothing line many different vests hoodies jumpers t shorts zip ups jiggers I just didn't have time to wholesale


Sounds cool mate, start flogging them im sure the lads would all buy one :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Well connected? So your part of the Bangladesh Mafia?
> 
> Mate i don't know what part of Ireland you go to that you think Irish women are fit but in my experience they aren't! They're good for the craic but not wife material!
> 
> I wish butlers/maids etc was the norm over here. That would mean i could get somebody to do my ironing for me!
> 
> Oh and are you gonna get a journal up for when you are over there? As it would be good to see what day to day life is like there for you and how you train there. I will be very unhappy if you are not riding to the gym on an elephant!


When i was uni most of the girls were Irish and most were fit, granted there were a few munters and gobby cows but rest looked ok. No haven't been to Ireland yet, one day :thumbup1:

There is no such thing as the mafia mate, there such things called MILFS though 

Get you missus to do the ironing??

rest i have pm'd you about :thumbup1:



liam0810 said:


> The English girls love the Irish accent so you re on to a winner there, but find Irish girls quite easy to pull when over there. What the paddy girls need to discover is the sunbed though!
> 
> I agree, no pics of you on an elephant with your butler next to you then really you are living in a bedsit in Blackpool!


Yes mate you rumbled me, im in Scarborough...sitting on my **** drinking wife beaters....how did you know? :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Bb1 I knew you were really in a bedsit haha!

Back session done and was ok, got a PB of 220kg on deads but form was poor, dropped to 180kg for more reps and form a little better. At this point I had one of the gym staff ask me if I could be a bit more quiet when I'm deadliifting as its loud when I put it back down! Told her she needs to get mats for underneath them but until then ill be making some noise!

Strength wasn't great after this and wrist straps kept failing so was a bit of a stop start on bent over rows and shrugs.

Scott has said I've got a cheat day tomorrow and to really go for it, so ill do what the boss says. Driving down to heathrow about 1 so might get a dozen Krispy kremes for the drive, maccies for lunch and maybe find an all you can eat for tea. Although I might look like a sad case sitting in there on my own!


----------



## Bad Alan

Food porn pics tomorrow please Liam!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Food porn pics tomorrow please Liam!!


Ok darling


----------



## RACK

My record is 3 krispy kreams in 9 bites haha. Pics of food or #NoCheat hahaha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> My record is 3 krispy kreams in 9 bites haha. Pics of food or #NoCheat hahaha


Ok ok ill get pics! I'm starting this morning with a dairy milk and a protein shake so still kinda healthy!


----------



## RACK

Bet you have a diet coke with the maccies too


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Bet you have a diet coke with the maccies too


Hahaha nope ill have a choc milkshake


----------



## liam0810

Meal 2 on way to site, maccies when on way down south


----------



## Bad Alan

YES, keep them ****ing pics coming you tart!!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Meal 2 on way to site, maccies when on way down south
> 
> View attachment 98462


 mg: not fair..... jay is screaming with hunger rage :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## liam0810

Next meal double steakhouse Angus with fries and yes Rack a full on Coke!


----------



## RACK

We need a Team Alpha eating contest!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> We need a Team Alpha eating contest!!


Mate let me get off tren and then we can!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> We need a Team Alpha eating contest!!


I'm not playing if your involved.....!


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> I'm not playing if your involved.....!


The nandos, 3 wings, 250g chicken breast and giant sweet spud in my bag and 3 krispy kreams straight off was just a starter for me 

I'll be bringin my A game next time haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Don't I know it, thought you were going to ask for the other two off my donuts that I hadn't even started yet when you'd finished yours!

Keep em coming Liam you're living my dream today lol!!


----------



## tyramhall

Dirty bulk then!

You still good for saturday mate??


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Dirty bulk then!
> 
> You still good for saturday mate??


No mate just a cheat day today, diet back to normal tomorrow. Hungry again now.

Yeah should be ok pal, what time?


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> No mate just a cheat day today, diet back to normal tomorrow. Hungry again now.
> 
> Yeah should be ok pal, what time?


I swear down Id kill for a chocolate bar

Upto you mate. Ill txt you address of gym


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> I swear down Id kill for a chocolate bar
> 
> Upto you mate. Ill txt you address of gym


I've had 6 dairy milk bars mate, they were lovely


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> I've had 6 dairy milk bars mate, they were lovely


[email protected]! Proper craving some ham and mustard brannigan crisps as well!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> [email protected]! Proper craving some ham and mustard brannigan crisps as well!


Ill have some for you


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Ill have some for you


So what we doing on saturday? Legs????


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha wait till 18th november a Sunday I'm going racks to eat the world


You haven't eaten a proper meal for weeks, you're eyes will be bigger than your belly can hold mate!!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> So what we doing on saturday? Legs????


Yes mate sounds good.

Been out to meet a mate whilst down here so missed a meal. At maccies now having 6 nuggets, double hamburger, large fries and large choc milkshake. Picked up 2 egg custards which ive ate on way here, 2 millionaire brownies, a loaf of bread and pack of walkers sesnsations which will be finished before bed. Oh and a protein shake to keep it healthy


----------



## RFC52

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate sounds good.
> 
> Been out to meet a mate whilst down here so missed a meal. At maccies now having 6 nuggets, double hamburger, large fries and large choc milkshake. Picked up 2 egg custards which ive ate on way here, 2 millionaire brownies, a loaf of bread and pack of walkers sesnsations which will be finished before bed. Oh and a protein shake to keep it healthy


Mate, you're actually killing me with these photos. You've had the best day I can imagine just now haha


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate sounds good.
> 
> Been out to meet a mate whilst down here so missed a meal. At maccies now having 6 nuggets, double hamburger, large fries and large choc milkshake. Picked up 2 egg custards which ive ate on way here, 2 millionaire brownies, a loaf of bread and pack of walkers sesnsations which will be finished before bed. Oh and a protein shake to keep it healthy


where have you gone mate? You must have spent a fortune on food today lol! Fair play on the shake tho!!


----------



## dipdabs

He's prob havin a [email protected] over having a pot of Pringles!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> He's prob havin a [email protected] over having a pot of Pringles!!


This would be true but got sensations so having a w4nk over them instead!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> where have you gone mate? You must have spent a fortune on food today lol! Fair play on the shake tho!!


Down near Heathrow pal for work. All food has been on work so cost hasn't been bad. Shoulda had a nandos though


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> This would be true but got sensations so having a w4nk over them instead!


Oh no. U could of done bad things with the tube if u had Pringles!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh no. U could of done bad things with the tube if u had Pringles!!


Kay you are just a mucky girl!


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA you have smashed some fast food in today, you'll have all the teenagers at McD's thinking "oh **** if I eat fast food I'll be huge like him" lol. I would've definately had to have had a chinese and some ****ing chips, can't even remember the last time I had chips I am that sad!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Kay you are just a mucky girl!


In that kinda mood. Better go to bed soon  lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA you have smashed some fast food in today, you'll have all the teenagers at McD's thinking "oh **** if I eat fast food I'll be huge like him" lol. I would've definately had to have had a chinese and some ****ing chips, can't even remember the last time I had chips I am that sad!


Haha the poor gits would be wrong! Itd be great if true.

And yes it is sad! Although you did have sweet potato fries after leeds


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> In that kinda mood. Better go to bed soon  lol


I think you should or maybe have a cold shower. Don't forget the original source though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea they dont ****ing count they were SWEET POTATO! haha

Although they were awesome TBF, I think you are close to Rack with regards to eating quickly from what I saw in Leeds was astonished and Im not a slow eater! I know mate the daily food prep grind that begins at 6am every morning is where its at do you feel like sh1t after eating fast food all day now...?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea they dont ****ing count they were SWEET POTATO! haha
> 
> Although they were awesome TBF, I think you are close to Rack with regards to eating quickly from what I saw in Leeds was astonished and Im not a slow eater! I know mate the daily food prep grind that begins at 6am every morning is where its at do you feel like sh1t after eating fast food all day now...?


Don't feel the best mate, gonna have to try and eat well tomoz as most of the day on the road again. Will be a lot cleaner than today. Theres a tescos next to the hotel so will pop in there and stock up.

My mam always tells me I'm gonna get an ulcer from eating quick. I dont realise I'm doing it


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA can that happen?

When I wrote my Dad's van off he told me its because steroids make you lose concentration when driving.....


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA can that happen?
> 
> When I wrote my Dad's van off he told me its because steroids make you lose concentration when driving.....


I haven't got a clue if it can. Just what parents like to tell us to scare us!


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Down near Heathrow pal for work. All food has been on work so cost hasn't been bad. Shoulda had a nandos though


Thats not too bad then mate if they are paying. Heathrow is a bit if a trek for work though!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Thats not too bad then mate if they are paying. Heathrow is a bit if a trek for work though!


It is mate about 5 hours there 5 hours back. That's with a stop at services and with all the feckin traffic. Probably 4 hours otherwise. Still not doing it twice in a day though.

The travel lodge I'm in is horrible though but a bonus is that there's a nandos and Starbucks underneath the hotel!


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> It is mate about 5 hours there 5 hours back. That's with a stop at services and with all the feckin traffic. Probably 4 hours otherwise. Still not doing it twice in a day though.
> 
> The travel lodge I'm in is horrible though but a bonus is that there's a *nandos and Starbucks* underneath the hotel!


WINNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> WINNING!!!!!!!!!!


Too right! Think I'm here Sunday with my site manager so might go nandos with him as I can't bring myself to sit in a restaurant on my own!


----------



## liam0810

Just got out of the meeting that I thought would be an hour and actually it was 4. At tescos now stocking up on food for drive back. Got whey in my boot so getting some sushi, oatcakes and nuts. Hopefully be able to do drive home in 4 hours.

Gym tonight is shoulders on my bill as partner is in Isle of Man for work


----------



## liam0810

Just back now and that was a Cnut of a drive. Was doing well till stoke and then took me 2 hours to get home from there! Did 160miles in 2 hours then 40miles in 2 hours!

Just getting changed and off to gym. Then elecy beach.


----------



## RFC52

liam0810 said:


> Too right! Think I'm here Sunday with my site manager so might go nandos with him as I can't bring myself to sit in a restaurant on my own!


Take away and up to your hotel room. Boom, no one ever has to know you were alone!


----------



## liam0810

JF156 said:


> Take away and up to your hotel room. Boom, no one ever has to know you were alone!


Mate it just isn't the same when its a take out!

Anyway gym done and a good session with very little talking to other people which is good for me! That gym I go though is starting to wind me up as probably 90% of the lads there haven't got a clue what proper form is or how to lift properly. Some so make amazing exercises up so I suppose they're quite innovative!

Session was

Shoulder press to head. I did it to nose as with my little arms didn't feel the benefit to top of head. On last set managed 135kg x 3

Seated DB laterals with 24kg (form was poor on last 3 reps)

Standing laterals with 20kg

Machine press with little rest

Cable laterals high reps

Cable 21s

Seated hammers

Should of some high reps on calves but did these Tuesday instead

Home now after I get a tan and chill out


----------



## RACK

24kg on side lats is impressive mate!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> 24kg on side lats is impressive mate!


Form wasn't great on a few reps. Next week it'll be better


----------



## dipdabs

My form isnt great on 5kg ones


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> My form isnt great on 5kg ones


Try harder then Kayleigh you dirty hooker pirate!


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Try harder then Kayleigh you dirty hooker pirate!


Literally spat my coffee out at that!!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

HAHAHAHAHAHA oh I love it when u talk dirty


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA oh I love it when u talk dirty


Thought you might you mucky bird!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm gna add to my signature 'the dirty hooker pirate'


----------



## liam0810

Well had a sh1t day of it yesterday. Looks like me relationship is coming to an end so in a cr4p mood. That's life though.

Got home from work and got in bed feeling sorry for myself, after 2 hours decided to go gym and train legs to try and take my mind off it.

Leg press heaviest set was 500 x 6

Leg extensions stacked it

Leg curls with 20seconds rest

ATG squats managed 150 x 5 and others were higher reps so weight was dropped to 130

Leg curls again

Was fcuked after this.

Feeling pretty sh1t at the moment but it'll pass.Gonna keep my head down and keep training hard.

As Henry Rollins said

"The Iron is the best antidepressant I have ever found. There is no better way to fight weakness than with strength. Once the mind and body have been awakened to their true potential, it's impossible to turn back"


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sorry to hear about your relationship mate....keep strong & positive, you'll find the one that's meant for you eventually 

Gym is the best thing to improve mood/feelings....thats why its so addictive 

Having the week from hell myself as diet has been off...weirdly i've eaten so much yesterday and on wednesday but my weight is still the same! :clap: Need to focus for 1 more weeks and thats me, off to the sun :cool2:

Hope your feel better mate :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sorry to hear about your relationship mate....keep strong & positive, you'll find the one that's meant for you eventually
> 
> Gym is the best thing to improve mood/feelings....thats why its so addictive
> 
> Having the week from hell myself as diet has been off...weirdly i've eaten so much yesterday and on wednesday but my weight is still the same! :clap: Need to focus for 1 more weeks and thats me, off to the sun :cool2:
> 
> Hope your feel better mate :thumbup1:


Cheers pal, I will do. Need some time to myself and sort my head out. I'm making the right decision though I think.

My weight is staying the same which is doing my head in, just can't seem to get over that 15stone mark. I will on my blast in December though. You looking forward to Bangladesh mate?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, I will do. Need some time to myself and sort my head out. I'm making the right decision though I think.
> 
> My weight is staying the same which is doing my head in, just can't seem to get over that 15stone mark. I will on my blast in December though. You looking forward to Bangladesh mate?


Im sure you will make the right decision mate...sometimes its better to think with your head rather than your heart, :turned:

Im the opposite to you, if i eat well for a couple of day to a week i can easily put on 7lbs+...its the endo/memso in me that makes it easy to gain weight i guess...but staying lean is the problem :thumbdown:

I need to push hard in the gym for 1 more week as im 3lbs-ish from my target weight....but im finding as the departure dates near im getting stressed/so much things to do etc. that i cant focus just on the gym and diet.

Yeah mate im looking forward to it as i think i have SAD disorder....so the sun will do me good and relaxing and chilling out will be both good for the mind and body....all i plan to do i eat/sleep/train/chill/...do minimal work that needs to be done :thumbup1:

Plan is to bulk back up by 15kg [lean weight gain, so 2-ish lbs a week for 4 months] and then trim down again when i come back...as i have been on cut/diet for months and im mentally getting tired of doing the cardio/weight/low food etc...some days im in the gym 3 hours [thats morning and evening]

Hope it works out for you Liam :beer: if you need to talk then ukmers are here and pm me mate...i'll be pming people with my contact details later in the week, so they can keep in touch if they want when im away


----------



## liam0810

With the heat over there mate im amazed you last 3 hours, I'd melt.

Hopefully I do make the right decision pal but only one way to find out.

Send me your details mate as we'll keep in contact. Appreciate the post mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im not in Bangladesh yet mate! :laugh: Im currently in Scotland, so its cold/wet/windy...so 3 hours in the gym no problem, though im tired to fcuk :cursing:

But i wont be doing gym 6 days per week when im over there as i'll be too busy with other things, maybe twice per week; but i need to pm Scott about it.

Plus its the cold season, but for local that means 20-25c!!, in summer id melt and have done before..you cant function at 35-50c+ and at 100% humidity :lol:

Will do mate, and no worries...pm anytime if you want :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

I thought you meant 3 hours over there pal! Actually 3 hours over here would kill me.

Been awake a since 8 so getting up showered and going London early. Gonna watch united in a pub down there surrounded by cockneys, so no doubt all united fans. Then it's back to my room with a nandos for myself! Living the dream!

Went out last night to a house party and had a few drinks, wasn't a bad night till I had some little gobsh1te incessantly talking broken biscuits at me for half an hour about how he sees me in the gym and is amazed at how much I lift. Would be a compliment but he was about 7 stone and also kept pretending to shadow box as he used to be a boxer. Annoying!

Didn't eat much yesterday as appetite wasn't great so gonna nip tescos now on way down and stock up for the journey. Gonna keep it clean apart from the Krispy kremes!


----------



## liam0810

Just got to hotel now, found a pub to watch the game so gonna go there and have a meal. Later ill get a nandos take out to watch x factor to. Then gonna put some marvin gaye on, babestation and throw myself around the room


----------



## dipdabs

I can understand the other bits but Marvin Gaye? Really? Lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I can understand the other bits but Marvin Gaye? Really? Lol


Erm yes. Marvin Gaye is amazing! Heard it through the grapevine is a tune and so is What's going on. Not to mention sexual healing. Problem is though. There's not babestation in my room!


----------



## dipdabs

Well u can always use your phone to find some porn, I'm sure the hotel has wifi don't wana be using up all your 3G!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well u can always use your phone to find some porn, I'm sure the hotel has wifi don't wana be using up all your 3G!


They do but I've got to pay for it. It's ok ill make it short and quick so not much data used!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

phone one of those lines were if you dont come in 30 seconds you get your money back? :innocent:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> phone one of those lines were if you dont come in 30 seconds you get your money back? :innocent:


What lines are they? How would you prove you didn't?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Just order porn and expense it?


----------



## liam0810

Mate I'm in a travel lodge they dont do ppv porn. I have 11 channels and not one nipple on either of them!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> What lines are they? How would you prove you didn't?!


i dont know mate, i only lasted about 12 seconds :lol: so didnt claim a refund

Seriously, i thinks its skit from the movie "Coming to America". But your right your not going to get your money back :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i dont know mate, i only lasted about 12 seconds :lol: so didnt claim a refund
> 
> Seriously, i thinks its skit from the movie "Coming to America". But your right your not going to get your money back :laugh:


12 seconds? You demon!

I don't remember any skit in coming to America about sex lines. You sure you're not getting confused with "Cumming in America"?


----------



## dipdabs

I'm sure infernal or Finlay will send u some nipple pics


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure infernal or Finlay will send u some nipple pics


Fingers crossed!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> 12 seconds? You demon!
> 
> I don't remember any skit in coming to America about sex lines. You sure you're not getting confused with "Cumming in America"?


 :lol: Yes i sometimes surprise myself at my staying power

Actually i need to delete all the porn off my laptop, as i was at the docs at the other day and she was hot...left disappointed when she didnt suck me off to make me feel better :confused1: :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

What a b1tch! After all that's what doctors are for!


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> :lol: Yes i sometimes surprise myself at my staying power
> 
> Actually i need to delete all the porn off my laptop, as i was at the docs at the other day and she was hot...left disappointed when she didnt suck me off to make me feel better :confused1: :thumbdown: :laugh:


I'm sure there was a thread by another member about this!

At work we brought in a new IT company. I came in the office one day and there was a woman sitting at my desk. She told me she was just clearing all the stuff on my comp so she could install new software. Then she just turned to me and said "you're a dirty little git aren't you?!" Haha


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> I'm sure there was a thread by another member about this!
> 
> At work we brought in a new IT company. I came in the office one day and there was a woman sitting at my desk. She told me she was just clearing all the stuff on my comp so she could install new software. Then she just turned to me and said "you're a dirty little git aren't you?!" Haha


  Surprised she didnt grass you to the bosses? Dont you guys have blocker to stop employees accessing restricted sites or have you found a way to by pass it? :thumbup1: Hope you got her number as she seen all the kinky sh1t your into, so she wouldn't be surprised if your were wanted to dp her anally :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Surprised she didnt grass you to the bosses? Dont you guys have blocker to stop employees accessing restricted sites or have you found a way to by pass it? :thumbup1: Hope you got her number as she seen all the kinky sh1t your into, so she wouldn't be surprised if your were wanted to dp her anally :whistling:


No mate my bosses know what I'm like. I send them dirty emails all the time!

They did have one that blocked sites but I complained as I said I couldn't put bets on as it blocked betting sites haha!

I'd rather have a w4nk mate she's a bit too mature for me!


----------



## liam0810

Still in bed in my hotel but getting up now and getting to site. Hopefully be gone by 11 so can get home and to the gym at a decent time.

With a few things going on, my head hasn't been in training and think that's the reason why progression has stalled a little. Things are still not right but need to crack on with training and diet and that will help me I think. Training always chills me out so set a few goals and it will focus me.

Was supposed to be going Egypt 2 weeks today but not going now so if anyone wants 2 weeks all inclusive in a 5 start hotel in Sharm they can have it and just pay for the name changes.


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear about the things outside training mate, you're doin the right thing puttin all your focus on training. I'm doin the exact same thing. Fcuk the drama and just lift!


----------



## Jay.32

Keep your chin up, and ride the storm mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Cheers Rack and Jay. Yep life is sh1t sometimes but it's life ain't it. It's never straight forward. As I'm not going away now gonna ask Scott for a new goal which will keep me motivated. I think being the size of Phil Heath by Xmas is achievable


----------



## liam0810

In a foul mood tonight in the gym but did seem to help with my lifting. Got PBs on rack deads and bb shrugs. Racks I did 270kg for 4 reps and then 280 for 1. Should of gone for 300kg which I will next week. Bb shrugs was 270kg didn't hold at top long enough though I think so dropped to 180kg to rep out.

Home now having cereal and then making pollock and rice for tea. Will fit another meal in as well before bed. Missed my jab yesterday after being in heathrow so will do that before bed.


----------



## Milky

Sell the holiday you nugget.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Sell the holiday you nugget.


2 weeks to go mate don't know if I could


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> 2 weeks to go mate don't know if I could


When is it exactly ?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> In a foul mood tonight in the gym but did seem to help with my lifting. Got PBs on rack deads and bb shrugs. Racks I did 270kg for 4 reps and then 280 for 1. Should of gone for 300kg which I will next week. Bb shrugs was 270kg didn't hold at top long enough though I think so dropped to 180kg to rep out.
> 
> Home now having cereal and then making pollock and rice for tea. Will fit another meal in as well before bed. Missed my jab yesterday after being in heathrow so will do that before bed.


Strong as f u c k ! Do you do rack dead from just below the knee?

Rather you than me on the pollack, only fish I can stomach is cod and tuna.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> When is it exactly ?


12th November pal


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Strong as f u c k ! Do you do rack dead from just below the knee?
> 
> Rather you than me on the pollack, only fish I can stomach is cod and tuna.


Yeah mate about shin level. Last week it was a little higher and found it harder!

Love all fish and meat. If its been killed ill eat it


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> 12th November pal


Texted you mate, if you cant talk no problem.


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Liam mate, things seem really bad in your world at the moment.. Not being nosey, but if you wanna unload your thoughts, get things off ya chest mate pm me...


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Hey Liam mate, things seem really bad in your world at the moment.. Not being nosey, but if you wanna unload your thoughts, get things off ya chest mate pm me...


Cheers jay really appreciate it mate. Will PM you


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Liam, maybe go on the holiday mate? were you supposed to go with your ex? if so take your buddy and make it a lads holiday?

Maybe some time away will give you perspective mate and the time needed to think on what to do.

Hope you feel better man, maybe put some bob marley on and smoke a J? chill you right out


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Liam, maybe go on the holiday mate? were you supposed to go with your ex? if so take your buddy and make it a lads holiday?
> 
> Maybe some time away will give you perspective mate and the time needed to think on what to do.
> 
> Hope you feel better man, maybe put some bob marley on and smoke a J? chill you right out


Yeah supposed to of being going with her. Would go with a mate but none would get time off.

Holiday would probably do me good but we'll see.

So much easier being shallow and self centred!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> Yeah supposed to of being going with her. Would go with a mate but none would get time off.
> 
> Holiday would probably do me good but we'll see.
> 
> *So much easier being shallow and self centred!*


Im sure if you said to a buddy, its a free holiday...they'd call in sick for 2 weeks no problem :laugh:

No man is an Island, no matter how much we try to be....there is nothing better than the warmth of a good woman, i know you just broke up mate...but through pain comes experience, and from experience come better choices :thumbup1:

Chin up buddy, you'll get through this


----------



## Jay.32

Morning fella, just pm'd you... my laptop at home kept freezing last night :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Back from the gym and great session on chest.

Started with flat bb press and got 140kg out easily for 4 reps, 150 x 2 160 x 2.

Next incline DBs and as I was at the gym where they only go up to 50s I did 3 sets and when I hit failure I did partials.

Incline smith with pause at bottom was next followed by seated press for drop sets and finished with high reps with 22kg DBs on flat flyes with a pause at the bottom. Chest was finished after this.

Triceps was 50 reps on ropes, v bar, revers and straight. Felt a little sick after these.

Home now getting showered and changed and going getting something to eat with my mate.


----------



## dipdabs

Awww Ul be ok. Women see! We are trouble!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww Ul be ok. Women see! We are trouble!!


True. You are all snakes with t1ts!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> True. You are all snakes with t1ts!


Exactly just remember that in future!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Exactly just remember that in future!!


Oh I will!


----------



## Cutandjacked

Nice log mate, I've just started one: 'the race to become cut and jacked' Check it out dude!


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> Nice log mate, I've just started one: 'the race to become cut and jacked' Check it out dude!


Will do pal


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Not Long till blast mate
> 
> Flying past 15st


2 weeks mate and can't wait!


----------



## liam0810

Cheat day today so gonna try and beat last weeks effort


----------



## Jay.32

Hows it going mate, feeling better?

I had a nightmare yesterday, a mate of mine who lives near one of my properties I let out, rang me to say my house was empty... my tenants done a runner.. :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Hows it going mate, feeling better?
> 
> I had a nightmare yesterday, a mate of mine who lives near one of my properties I let out, rang me to say my house was empty... my tenants done a runner.. :cursing:


yeah a bit mate. Heads still up my ar$e but will be for a while.

Fcking hell, how long do you think they've been gone for? You got no way of tracking them down?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> yeah a bit mate. Heads still up my ar$e but will be for a while.
> 
> Fcking hell, how long do you think they've been gone for? You got no way of tracking them down?


It seems they went last friday.. but Ive got there bond money to cover this month, and the house is fine apart from touching up pain work here and there.. Just didnt need the hassle of finding a new tennant right on top of xmas..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> It seems they went last friday.. but Ive got there bond money to cover this month, and the house is fine apart from touching up pain work here and there.. Just didnt need the hassle of finding a new tennant right on top of xmas..


Shoudn't be a problem mate as there is massive demand for rental properties due to the mortgages being hard to get and everybody being broke.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Shoudn't be a problem mate as there is massive demand for rental properties due to the mortgages being hard to get and everybody being broke.


I know mate, I had a que of 15 last time for this house... but its picking the right tenant..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I know mate, I had a que of 15 last time for this house... but its picking the right tenant..


I know mate. Me and my dad have a house we rent and we got an Eastern European couple in there and they're great as they pay every month on time and never cause any hassle. They've been there for 2 years as well and don't show any sign of leaving.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> I know mate. Me and my dad have a house we rent and we got an Eastern European couple in there and they're great as they pay every month on time and never cause any hassle. They've been there for 2 years as well and don't show any sign of leaving.


There probably running a Cannabis Factory 

I hate letting out property, we had a tenant that trashed one of the houses we rent and owed 6 months worth of rent and scarppered, kept on giving my dad a sob story and he gave them the benefit of the doubt, in the end we sold it as cba with all the hassle.

There are some really fcuk ****y people out there :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> There probably running a Cannabis Factory
> 
> I hate letting out property, we had a tenant that trashed one of the houses we rent and owed 6 months worth of rent and scarppered, kept on giving my dad a sob story and he gave them the benefit of the doubt, in the end we sold it as cba with all the hassle.
> 
> There are some really fcuk ****y people out there :cursing:


If they were I wouldn't mind as long as I got a cut!

Suppose we are lucky with this couple. I know its bad but I wouldn't have anyone on the dole or claim benefits.


----------



## Cutandjacked

Do u take like creatine or anything dude? Ive taken muscletech celltech in the past and got some good results. Did u say u wanted to compete as well?! Got my journal up and running now #cutandjacked


----------



## dipdabs

^^^^ ??!?!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Liam is on dat dere celltech....yep yep LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!


----------



## Cutandjacked

Kaywoodham said:


> ^^^^ ??!?!


what is that suppose to mean, it's a simple question lol


----------



## dipdabs

Cutandjacked said:


> what is that suppose to mean, it's a simple question lol


Nothing lol just thought the way u wrote it was funny #kaywoodham


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> Do u take like creatine or anything dude? Ive taken muscletech celltech in the past and got some good results. Did u say u wanted to compete as well?! Got my journal up and running now #cutandjacked


Yes pal I've used creatine but I wouldn't say that's helped me get like I am!

Looking to compete next year mate. Ill have a look at your journal


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> what is that suppose to mean, it's a simple question lol


Ignore her mate, she's a little weird. Just don't upset her as her fella Scoobs will be after you


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> Ignore her mate, she's a little weird. Just don't upset her as her fella Scoobs will be after you


Lol it's no worries, was just easier to use the # lol. Yeh ur backs looking sick, keep it up!


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> Lol it's no worries, was just easier to use the # lol. Yeh ur backs looking sick, keep it up!


Carrying some timber now mate but will be better than that come summer!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Ignore her mate, she's a little weird. Just don't upset her as her fella Scoobs will be after you


Fk u lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Fk u lol


Gladly!


----------



## Cutandjacked

Kaywoodham said:


> Fk u lol


I'm sure ur nice lol, nice set of abs btw


----------



## dipdabs

I am nice  I just take the p1ss a lot nothing I say is serious. Thanks


----------



## liam0810

So cheat day has been quite reserved

Double sausage egg muffin, hash brown

2 large Caramel bars

Nandos half chicken, chips and garlic bread

2 protein shakes with oats

Gonna order either dominos, Chinese or grilled chicken kebab with chips and gravy. Also got ice cream in the freezer and big pack or crisps for crisp butties. Gonna be a bloated mess by the end of tonight


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> So cheat day has been quite reserved
> 
> Double sausage egg muffin, hash brown
> 
> 2 large Caramel bars
> 
> Nandos half chicken, chips and garlic bread
> 
> 2 protein shakes with oats
> 
> Gonna order either dominos, Chinese or grilled chicken kebab with chips and gravy. Also got ice cream in the freezer and big pack or crisps for crisp butties. Gonna be a bloated mess by the end of tonight


It is compared to the other day mate!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> It is compared to the other day mate!


I know mate. Still got 5 hours till bed though!


----------



## liam0810

So I ended up having

Dim sum platter

Sui Mai

Slat and pepper king prawns

Chicken szcheaun

Boiled rice

Salt and pepper chips

Pack of tangfastics

Pack of big milk buttons

Now finishing the night with a protein shake. If I don't put weight on after this I must have a tapeworm!


----------



## Bad Alan

Liam you fast metabolism gifted bastard! I just got fat reading that lol


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> O my Saturday to Sunday ha watch my log


Mate I'm still hungry!

BA - just weighed myself and am the same weight I was last night before my bed! Getting on my t1ts!


----------



## RACK

Fair play on the eating. We defo need a contest though to see who can pack away the most lol

What do the scales say today pal?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> So I ended up having
> 
> Dim sum platter
> 
> Sui Mai
> 
> Slat and pepper king prawns
> 
> Chicken szcheaun
> 
> Boiled rice
> 
> Salt and pepper chips
> 
> Pack of tangfastics
> 
> Pack of big milk buttons
> 
> Now finishing the night with a protein shake. If I don't put weight on after this I must have a tapeworm!


You greedy cvnt 

If i eat half that i put on weight, though its half water and half whatever :cursing: I think i once weighed that i put on 8lbs from 1 days binge!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Fair play on the eating. We defo need a contest though to see who can pack away the most lol
> 
> What do the scales say today pal?


Well i ended up waking up about 2am with ridiculous stomach ache, probably the worst that anybody in history has had and ended up throwing up most of what i'd eaten. So weighed myself this morning and i was pound less than Sunday! I'm sure i've got Aids or something!


----------



## Dorian Gray

dutch_scott said:


> O my Saturday to Sunday ha watch my log


Tangfastics are fvcking fangtastical mate love them


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Tangfastics are fvcking fangtastical mate love them


Too right pal. People who don't aren't worth knowing and are lowest of the low


----------



## dipdabs

I think they're horrible


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I think they're horrible


Seems my last post is appropriate then :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

I like them really lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I like them really lol


Still sticking with my opinion on you now


----------



## dipdabs

B1tch


----------



## dipdabs




----------



## liam0810

So a sh1t night last night and this morning as me and Lou have decided to call it a day. Horrible but think its the right.

Need to get my head sorted which will take a while but will put focus into training to help keep my mind off things.

Tonight is legs and will be doing

Leg press half way down

Leg extensions

Lying leg curls(30secs rest between sets)

Atg squats comfy stance

Lying curls again ultra slow


----------



## liam0810

Back from the gym and got a few PBs. 550 on leg press for 6 reps and could of gone higher but couldn't fit anymore plates on. Also 180 x 4 on ATG squats. Slight pull in groin but nothing to worry about.

Just making steak and sweet spuds then ofd out for a bit


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> Back from the gym and got a few PBs. 550 on leg press for 6 reps and could of gone higher but couldn't fit anymore plates on. Also 180 x 4 on ATG squats. Slight pull in groin but nothing to worry about.
> 
> Just making steak and sweet spuds then ofd out for a bit


550kg! That's some serious weight dude... Props


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> So a sh1t night last night and this morning as me and Lou have decided to call it a day. Horrible but think its the right.
> 
> Need to get my head sorted which will take a while but will put focus into training to help keep my mind off things.
> 
> Tonight is legs and will be doing
> 
> Leg press half way down
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Lying leg curls(30secs rest between sets)
> 
> Atg squats comfy stance
> 
> Lying curls again ultra slow


Sh*t news mate, gutted to hear that.


----------



## Milky

Bell me if you want to sell that holiday mate.


----------



## liam0810

Just woke up and last night went a little different than planned. Plan was to go for a couple local with my mate. That ended up to at his till 5am! I wasn't a mess so hopefully hangover isn't too bad today. Only had 3 hours sleep though, so need to get a few hours later. Was a good night though.

Seen quite a few people last night not seen in ages and was getting called massive so was a little boost. Although one of my mums best mates said "I hope you aren't taking steroids?" And obviously I was completely truthful and said "no"!

Might go gym later just to kill some time, obviously Nandos as its a Saturday and that's like me visiting church on the weekend. Then out again later local but no going mad.

Me and Scott have spoke and we are going to start a blast on the 12th for 4 weeks to push me past the 15st barrier and hopefully upto 16st. Need to speak to him with PCT as don't fancy doing it through Xmas as I will be suicide fodder!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Just woke up and last night went a little different than planned. Plan was to go for a couple local with my mate. That ended up to at his till 5am! I wasn't a mess so hopefully hangover isn't too bad today. Only had 3 hours sleep though, so need to get a few hours later. Was a good night though.
> 
> Seen quite a few people last night not seen in ages and was getting called massive so was a little boost. Although one of my mums best mates said "I hope you aren't taking steroids?" And obviously I was completely truthful and said "no"!
> 
> Might go gym later just to kill some time, obviously Nandos as its a Saturday and that's like me visiting church on the weekend. Then out again later local but no going mad.
> 
> Me and Scott have spoke and we are going to start a blast on the 12th for 4 weeks to push me past the 15st barrier and hopefully upto 16st. Need to speak to him with PCT as don't fancy doing it through Xmas as I will be suicide fodder!


you seem ok in yourself mate.. but dont burn yourself out to much going out...

Did you tell your mums friend you eat lots lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> you seem ok in yourself mate.. but dont burn yourself out to much going out...
> 
> Did you tell your mums friend you eat lots lol


I'm not bothered anymore about going getting leathered pal so won't be burning myself out. Tbh mate I think it's the right decision I've made, she came round this morning to pick all her shoes up and it was fine. She was normal which I hope it stays like. She said she's gonna go on the holiday so i said its fine as I'd rather her use it than anyone else.

Told my dad last night who again when a relationship ends says "you're gonna end up a lonely old man"

so he really helped me feel better!

Haha yeah mate I said I was eating more but buying smaller clothes!

Again mate I appreciate the PM's, you're a good lad


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I'm not bothered anymore about going getting leathered pal so won't be burning myself out. Tbh mate I think it's the right decision I've made, she came round this morning to pick all her shoes up and it was fine. She was normal which I hope it stays like. She said she's gonna go on the holiday so i said its fine as I'd rather her use it than anyone else.
> 
> Told my dad last night who again when a relationship ends says "you're gonna end up a lonely old man"
> 
> so he really helped me feel better!
> 
> Haha yeah mate I said I was eating more but buying smaller clothes!
> 
> Again mate I appreciate the PM's, you're a good lad


I think you know yourself you will have your up days, and you will have your down days.. you just have to ride the storm.

You can now start doing that climbing stuff you do... that will take up some more of your time. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I think you know yourself you will have your up days, and you will have your down days.. you just have to ride the storm.
> 
> You can now start doing that climbing stuff you do... that will take up some more of your time. :thumbup1:


I can mate but I've put on nearly 2 stone since I last climbed and the tren I was on gave me the lungs of a 90year old chain smoker. Gonna get back into it though as its good and taxing as well. I just spit my dummy out with my mate who's better than me!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I can mate but I've put on nearly 2 stone since I last climbed and the tren I was on gave me the lungs of a 90year old chain smoker. Gonna get back into it though as its good and taxing as well. I just spit my dummy out with my mate who's better than me!


pmsl I forgot about the weight... leave it fella,, the last thing you need is falling off a cliff :lol:

thats what Im not looking forward to now on this tren


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl I forgot about the weight... leave it fella,, the last thing you need is falling off a cliff :lol:
> 
> thats what Im not looking forward to now on this tren


Tren in my opinion is the best thing is taken stacked with test but how it fcuks up your stamina is awful. Luckily I don't do a manual labour job or doing any strenuous cardio so it doesn't effect me too much. But after paintballing when I was literally fcuked after running 10m or trying to crawl up a small hill I realised that its bad stuff for that and if you are in a position where you need to run or fight or whatever don't take it!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Tren in my opinion is the best thing is taken stacked with test but how it fcuks up your stamina is awful. Luckily I don't do a manual labour job or doing any strenuous cardio so it doesn't effect me too much. But after paintballing when I was literally fcuked after running 10m or trying to crawl up a small hill I realised that its bad stuff for that and if you are in a position where you need to run or fight or whatever don't take it!


why does it make us feel like that??


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> why does it make us feel like that??


I don't know mate? It's like people suffer the anger and paranoia issues on it, if anything I'm a nicer person. A just a very sweaty, lungless nice boy


----------



## liam0810

So after saying again I'm just going local I ended up in town. Only reason was because local was dead and also i have the willpower of a rapist! Got in about 4.30 so had 6 hours kip. I cooked a kg of mince yesterday so will make sure I get all my macros for today as can't be losing more weight.

Plan for today is not to get off the couch and watch tele with Lola. Blast starts a week tomorrow so giddy about that. With such a high dose of test I'm gonna be walking hard on so lock up daughter, sons, mother, fathers, grandparents and animals!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Liam, how do you find the drinking and muscle gain; do you think it has an effect on it? I mean some lads are out every weekend but seem to gain well but maybe not as well as they could if they were strict?

Wish i could veg out on the couch today mate, got a splitting headache :cursing: But i have a lot of packing to do and flights tomorrow

Are you off the tren now mate? Just wondering are you "on" all the time? , only ask as your going from tren to blasting test


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Liam, how do you find the drinking and muscle gain; do you think it has an effect on it? I mean some lads are out every weekend but seem to gain well but maybe not as well as they could if they were strict?
> 
> Wish i could veg out on the couch today mate, got a splitting headache :cursing: But i have a lot of packing to do and flights tomorrow
> 
> Are you off the tren now mate? Just wondering are you "on" all the time? , only ask as your going from tren to blasting test


It does effect it in my opinion mate and since I stopped going out every weekend getting ar$eholed I've noticed better gains. This weekend is a one off and won't be doing it all the time. Shouldn't be drinking now till Leeds with Scott, Rack, Bad Alan and my mates on 1st December. So head will be properly screwed back on till then, I hope!

Yep off it mate and no I'm not on all the time as first time I've blast and cruised really. As I need to add size on for the show next year plan with Scott is to do a 4 week blast from 12th, cruise for 6 weeks or so and then another blast before PCT and then prep starts. I don't stay on all the time as don't think it's good for you in the long run, saying that doing steroids and bodybuilding in general might not be good in for us in the long run.

Are you flying direct? Hope you have your elephant picking you up at the airport. Don't say no just lie to me to make me feel better ha!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

I wasnt having a dig at you mate about the drinking, even i go out once in a blue moon but regret it the following morning when im feeling as sick as a dog :death:

What dose of test are you cruising on now? has Scott told you what doses the blast is going to be at and what your blasting?

No not flying direct, heading down to London tomorrow and staying with my aunt until Sunday when i fly of to Bangladesh then :thumbup1: Get a bit of shopping in as i need to buy basically a new wardrobe as all my existing clothes are baggy since i cut [lost 24lbs in 12 weeks with Scott] and also chill as doing the journey in a oner would literally kill me and the family 

Yes my elephant is on its way...he's just setting off to meet me as we speak right now :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I wasnt having a dig at you mate about the drinking, even i go out once in a blue moon but regret it the following morning when im feeling as sick as a dog :death:
> 
> What dose of test are you cruising on now? has Scott told you what doses the blast is going to be at and what your blasting?
> 
> No not flying direct, heading down to London tomorrow and staying with my aunt until Sunday when i fly of to Bangladesh then :thumbup1: Get a bit of shopping in as i need to buy basically a new wardrobe as all my existing clothes are baggy since i cut [lost 24lbs in 12 weeks with Scott] and also chill as doing the journey in a oner would literally kill me and the family
> 
> Yes my elephant is on its way...he's just setting off to meet me as we speak right now :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 99745


I know you weren't pal. Till about 18months ago I'd be out most weekends getting ruined and because the next day you don't eat right I think it effected my gains. So now I only drink once in a while but will still go out an not get leathered. From march I won't be touching a drop until I do the comp. I don't find it too difficult to tell you the truth.

Gonna keep the blast between me and Scott mate as gotta keep something's secret!

How far are you from Bangladesh? Are you close? 24 pounds is good going mate. How has strength and mood been on the cut? You think you lost much muscle?

I need an elephant like that! Would defo get me the ladies!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> I know you weren't pal. Till about 18months ago I'd be out most weekends getting ruined and because the next day you don't eat right I think it effected my gains. So now I only drink once in a while but will still go out an not get leathered. From march I won't be touching a drop until I do the comp. I don't find it too difficult to tell you the truth.
> 
> Gonna keep the blast between me and Scott mate as gotta keep something's secret!
> 
> How far are you from Bangladesh? Are you close? 24 pounds is good going mate. How has strength and mood been on the cut? You think you lost much muscle?
> 
> I need an elephant like that! Would defo get me the ladies!


Im finding the older im getting the harder it is to get wasted without it affecting me physically, uni days i could go out fri, sat and even sunday and not feel too bad. No i go out one night and im dead :thumbdown:

Im in scotland mate, so very far from Bangladesh..lol.. its about 8,000 miles!

Strength some days was good and others sh1t, like half way through id crash...but my main problem is my bad shoulder; damaged tendon is holding me back big time...cant do any pressing movement heavy without it hurting :cursing: Mood was good but at the end i was finding it difficult to keep motivated and on track with diet; a bit of that was stress due to moving abroad. I dont think i lost muscle as i was on aas and stims, so they probably kept muscle waste to a minimum...hey i just do what Scott tells me i dont delve too much into the science behind it :laugh: a bit like all the other Alpha lads

An elephant to get the ladies? Hmm not sure what kind of ladies it would attract..maybe this type 



But you wont get many miles to the hay stack with them :lol: Plus the sh1t like a machine


----------



## liam0810

Yeah one night ruins me but I'm ok today. I've had 2 shakes with oats. 6 rice cakes, oat cakes and now having 250g mince with 100g rice uncooked. Will have another of these later plus another shake, nuts and some more food. So will still hit my macros.

Ill get three elephants if it gets women like that! Will need a big pooper scooper though!

Have you had your shoulder looked at by a physio? Better to go to a specialist than your GP who are pretty much useless.


----------



## liam0810

The poor dog is hiding in the bathroom coz she's terrified of the fireworks 



Gave her some calms but not helping at all. If I had some Valium I'd give her that!


----------



## dipdabs

Awww poor Lola she looks so sad!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Love the dog, she's a beastie! Better than my ****ers running round barking constantly makes me want to string'em up!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Love the dog, she's a beastie! Better than my ****ers running round barking constantly makes me want to string'em up!!!


I'd prefer that mate as hate her being scared. I sat in the bathroom for half an hour and managed to coax her onto the couch with me.


----------



## liam0810

Trained chest last night and got a PB on flat bench of 160 x 2. Happy with that. Session was as follows:

Flat bench 3 sets

Incline dumbbell 3 sets (only had 50KG db's so supersetted with push ups with slow negative)

Incline smith press with pause at bottom 2 sets

Machine press 2sets (drop half weight rep out)

Flat flyes 2 sets with pause at bottom

Triceps

Press downs 4 sets change to 4 grips ie rope, vbar, reverse, wide

Chest is in bits this morning so a decent session i think.

Tonight is back and will aim for PB's on racks, deads and rows.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pbs when cruising is good going mate, you'll do well next year shows are won from the back and with Scott hammering the rows/dead your upper back is gna be ****ing huge. Just keep smashing legs!! How they coming on?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Pbs when cruising is good going mate, you'll do well next year shows are won from the back and with Scott hammering the rows/dead your upper back is gna be ****ing huge. Just keep smashing legs!! How they coming on?


They're coming on well mate, still lagging behind but ill do my best to make sure they are half decent. Will just have to make sure my backs the biggest on stage to make up for them!

30th June mate we will be both up there!


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> They're coming on well mate, still lagging behind but ill do my best to make sure they are half decent. Will just have to make sure my backs the biggest on stage to make up for them!
> 
> 30th June mate we will be both up there!


Where is it mate? Ill come and watch.

Looks like a good workout last night and tonights.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> They're coming on well mate, still lagging behind but ill do my best to make sure they are half decent. Will just have to make sure my backs the biggest on stage to make up for them!
> 
> 30th June mate we will be both up there!


Haha yea you're retarded thick in the upper back and chest, chest and tris to bring up for me !! What do your quads measure in at or d'you not do em?? How far is show from yours you looked?


----------



## liam0810

Its 170 miles away mate so just round the corner. Not measured them for a while but they are about 25inch last time i think. Will get a measure this week. Need a couple more inches on them. My chest thickness needs bringing up as well mate. As I see it, it will be our first show so after we have both won and get our pro cards, thats when we can start improving!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Its 170 miles away mate so just round the corner. Not measured them for a while but they are about 25inch last time i think. Will get a measure this week. Need a couple more inches on them. My chest thickness needs bringing up as well mate. As I see it, it will be our first show so after we have both won and get our pro cards, thats when we can start improving!


HAHAHA :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Not been long back as was late leaving work as boss pulled to me one side and told me I'm getting a pay rise and promotion so happy days! Anyway tonight is did back and it was:

Rack deads 2sets

290 x 1 PB

Floor deads 2 sets

230 x 5 PB

Barbell shrugs 2 sets

275 x 4 PB drop set to 200kg x 8 and another drop set to 150 x 10

Bent rows overhead 2 sets

115 x 10 PB

Close grip pull downs 4 sets

Low pulley rows quadruple drop set

Back was pumped after this.

Hit the electric beach after it and now home making tea. 10 days will blast and my head will be back in the game then! 16st for Xmas is acheivable!


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> Not been long back as was late leaving work as boss pulled to me one side and told me I'm getting a pay rise and promotion so happy days! Anyway tonight is did back and it was:
> 
> Rack deads 2sets
> 
> 290 x 1 PB
> 
> Floor deads 2 sets
> 
> 230 x 5 PB
> 
> Barbell shrugs 2 sets
> 
> 275 x 4 PB drop set to 200kg x 8 and another drop set to 150 x 10
> 
> Bent rows overhead 2 sets
> 
> 115 x 10 PB
> 
> Close grip pull downs 4 sets
> 
> Low pulley rows quadruple drop set
> 
> Back was pumped after this.
> 
> Hit the electric beach after it and now home making tea. 10 days will blast and my head will be back in the game then! 16st for Xmas is acheivable!


Putting up some awesome weight there mate!


----------



## RFC52

290kg Rack pull then 230x5?

bloody hell mate, huge back strength!


----------



## Bad Alan

JF156 said:


> 290kg Rack pull then 230x5?
> 
> bloody hell mate, huge back strength!


When you see him in person you'd know why, his upper back/traps are upto his ****ing ears!!!


----------



## Fatboy80

Immense lifting, rack deads leave me in bits!!


----------



## RFC52

Bad Alan said:


> When you see him in person you'd know why, his upper back/traps are upto his ****ing ears!!!


I'm not F'ing surprised mate! haha.

Maybe one day I will see it, spoken to Scott enough about Alpha...Definitely will join in at some point!


----------



## liam0810

I love rack deads. Next week 300kg, the bar kept twisting so was hard to get it up if you know what I mean.

BA - traps and upper back need to be bigger!

JF - if you get to work with him you'll enjoy it pal.

I do feel like ive been letting myself and Scott down the last few weeks so defo need to get back on track.


----------



## Bad Alan

You know you'll smash these next few blast weeks, then Christmas distractions and then before you know it prep time!! Things are obvs good work wise aswell, take the positives!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You know you'll smash these next few blast weeks, then Christmas distractions and then before you know it prep time!! Things are obvs good work wise aswell, take the positives!


Yeah mate ill be fine. Love Xmas so looking forward to that. Just need to keep on track with diet and training and ill be right. Up to I went Munich and a week or so later, diet was bang on and then few problems up until now messed it all up. That's life though. Anyway less feeling sorry for myself now and put everything into training now. Don't want to let anyone down


----------



## liam0810

Cheat day today and gonna go for it. Breakfast is 2 bacon and black pudding butties and a can of coke. Fish and chips for lunch, a few shakes with oats. Dominos for tea and lots of chocolate and sweets and crisps. Aiming for at least 8000 cals


----------



## Hayesy

Oi Oi hows it going Liam, been smashing the weights hitting PBs??

Finally back after a while, needed to sort my head out....back in the zone.


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Oi Oi hows it going Liam, been smashing the weights hitting PBs??
> 
> Finally back after a while, needed to sort my head out....back in the zone.


Was wondering where you'd got to, thought you might of been on holiday courtesy of HMP, like a typical scouser haha!

Training has been good, diet a bit of a let down but sorted now. You sorted now pal?


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Was wondering where you'd got to, thought you might of been on holiday courtesy of HMP, like a typical scouser haha!
> 
> Training has been good, diet a bit of a let down but sorted now. You sorted now pal?


Yeah mate its good to be back - head was battered over the ex and had loads of other stuff i needed to get sorted, couldnt focus on the gym!

Just started a new Jurno and am just gona smash it over xmas eat clean and carry on - Natty at the moment but am gon balls deep and gona pin after xmas is out the way - the tbol i got was d-bol i think i gained QUICK and looked like a bad juice bomb haha.

Its xmas time mate Diet kind of gets put a side haha

Haha


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Yeah mate its good to be back - head was battered over the ex and had loads of other stuff i needed to get sorted, couldnt focus on the gym!
> 
> Just started a new Jurno and am just gona smash it over xmas eat clean and carry on - Natty at the moment but am gon balls deep and gona pin after xmas is out the way - the tbol i got was d-bol i think i gained QUICK and looked like a bad juice bomb haha.
> 
> Its xmas time mate Diet kind of gets put a side haha
> 
> Haha


True mate diet goes a bit sh1t just keep it decent most of the time and relax for a few days like xmas eve to day after boxing day.

Could be dbol mate but also might be coz your diet wasnt the best and you were rebounding after your cut


----------



## Bad Alan

I came in here for food porn on cheat day, very dissapointed!!

What's gone down so far?


----------



## Sambuca

300kg rack dead  i nearly died with 80kg and bar only ever done it once with scott was horrible lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I came in here for food porn on cheat day, very dissapointed!!
> 
> What's gone down so far?


Been busy in work mate but had

2 bacon and black pudd on toast

1 mars bar

1 can of coke

So 1000 cals about

Double jumbo sausage, chips and curry

About 800 cals

1 200g dairy milk crunchie bar

1000 cals

2 protein shakes

400 cals

So upto now 3200 cals

More yet to come. Pack of tangfastics next and then maccies on way home and dominos tonight


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> 300kg rack dead  i nearly died with 80kg and bar only ever done it once with scott was horrible lol


I love them mate, prefer them over full deads as always feel when I get heavy on deads my form gets poor. Keep at them pal


----------



## tyramhall

Bad Alan said:


> When you see him in person you'd know why, his upper back/traps are upto his ****ing ears!!!


Yeah hs is a big cvnt!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Yeah hs is a big cvnt!


No mate i'm just a cnut!


----------



## tyramhall

Still cant believe the food your munching at the minute. Well jel lmao!


----------



## RFC52

liam0810 said:


> Been busy in work mate but had
> 
> 2 bacon and black pudd on toast
> 
> 1 mars bar
> 
> 1 can of coke
> 
> So 1000 cals about
> 
> Double jumbo sausage, chips and curry
> 
> About 800 cals
> 
> 1 200g dairy milk crunchie bar
> 
> 1000 cals
> 
> 2 protein shakes
> 
> 400 cals
> 
> So upto now 3200 cals
> 
> More yet to come. Pack of tangfastics next and then maccies on way home and dominos tonight


Get on the Dairy Milk with Oreo bar craze. Had one last week, I swear my life was perfect for the 5 minutes it took me to devour it.


----------



## liam0810

JF156 said:


> Get on the Dairy Milk with Oreo bar craze. Had one last week, I swear my life was perfect for the 5 minutes it took me to devour it.


Got a caramel one for later Just having a pack of tangfastics with a can of coke now.


----------



## Bad Alan

**** maccies bk for double xl bacon cheeses, I'm waiting for the day I can cheat allllll day probs not till prep time though


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> Been busy in work mate but had
> 
> 2 bacon and black pudd on toast
> 
> 1 mars bar
> 
> 1 can of coke
> 
> So 1000 cals about
> 
> Double jumbo sausage, chips and curry
> 
> About 800 cals
> 
> 1 200g dairy milk crunchie bar
> 
> 1000 cals
> 
> 2 protein shakes
> 
> 400 cals
> 
> So upto now 3200 cals
> 
> More yet to come. Pack of tangfastics next and then maccies on way home and dominos tonight


sounds like an epic cheat day lol, good way to switch up the old metabolism


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> sounds like an epic cheat day lol, good way to switch up the old metabolism


I wish my metabolism would slow down at the moment!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> **** maccies bk for double xl bacon cheeses, I'm waiting for the day I can cheat allllll day probs not till prep time though


Doubt Scott will give you a full cheat day mate! Maybe a cheat window!

I feel sick and bloated now. I need a nap


----------



## Bad Alan

Sugar coma lol, I doubt it too I've had one cheat meal on my birthday and got ****ed and that's it! I had my fun in Vegas this year and put 22lbs on in 5 days, couldn't put my bloody shoes on I put Soooo much water on as had dieted for it ha


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> After my show in October I put on 40lbs in 19days aha hahhahhaha got wicked headaches!


That's absolutely horrid lol


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> After my show in October I put on 40lbs in 19days aha hahhahhaha got wicked headaches!


That's absolutely horrid lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Sugar coma lol, I doubt it too I've had one cheat meal on my birthday and got ****ed and that's it! I had my fun in Vegas this year and put 22lbs on in 5 days, couldn't put my bloody shoes on I put Soooo much water on as had dieted for it ha


I put on 14pounds in 3 days in Maga, abs were gone by the last day. Next time i will be going a little easier on it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Same mate, and **** that as long as I have one good day by the pool/beach I dont care ha!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Same mate, and **** that as long as I have one good day by the pool/beach I dont care ha!


I had 2 nearly 3 but then went t1ts up!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Same mate, and **** that as long as I have one good day by the pool/beach I dont care ha!


I had 2 nearly 3 but then went t1ts up!


----------



## Bad Alan

Its always the way it goes lol and dont kid yourself itll be the same this year


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Its always the way it goes lol and dont kid yourself itll be the same this year


Probably right mate. Will be about 10 days after the show so will have a couple days binge then get eating normal again, so hopefully have it outta my system and will just survive on vodka and daiquris. No ice cream!


----------



## liam0810

So just ordered a large mighty meaty and chicken kickers from dominos. 10 slices at 230 cals a slice and about 500 for the kickers. So 2800 cals. That will be 6800 cals for the day and I might get burger and chips before bed from maccies. Can see bad guts later!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> So just ordered a large mighty meaty and chicken kickers from dominos. 10 slices at 230 cals a slice and about 500 for the kickers. So 2800 cals. That will be 6800 cals for the day and I might get burger and chips before bed from maccies. Can see bad guts later!


Tw*t....


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Tw*t....


Mate ill probably be lighter tomorrow morning! Doing my head in!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Mate ill probably be lighter tomorrow morning! Doing my head in!


Even bigger tw*t !!!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Even bigger tw*t !!!


You won't be saying that if I'm HIV positive


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> You won't be saying that if I'm HIV positive


what do you mean IF ????

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> what do you mean IF ????
> 
> :lol:


Very true!


----------



## liam0810

Pizza demolished, going seeing my mam after united so might stop at maccies. 8000 cals easy.


----------



## reza85

recent pic or no 8000 cal lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Come on BBBRRAAAAGGAAAAA!!!! Hahaha

VERY upset no food porn


----------



## Bad Alan

Just as I ****ing post that they get it to 2-1 ....


----------



## liam0810

Pizza finished and half way through the caramel bar. So 7800 cals. One more shake and that's 8000. Don't feel too bad actually

Oh and BA don't ever doubt us haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100210
> 
> 
> Pizza finished and half way through the caramel bar. So 7800 cals. One more shake and that's 8000. Don't feel too bad actually
> 
> Oh and BA don't ever doubt us haha!


HAHA I like you Liam but I was well behind Braga tonight maybe its just being brought up in Leeds hating man united. I hope we can move past it though :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA I like you Liam but I was well behind Braga tonight maybe its just being brought up in Leeds hating man united. I hope we can move past it though :thumb:


I don't think we can Will so that's it between us. That's another break up now in a week! See you later just going hanging myself!


----------



## Bad Alan

To be fair yours is the easy side to be on as your team always ****ing wins anyway and I have to sit there and watch it lol!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> To be fair yours is the easy side to be on as your team always ****ing wins anyway and I have to sit there and watch it lol!!!!


Stop trying to suck upto me now. It's over. End of. Welcome to Dumpsville, population: you


----------



## Bad Alan

.


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and I've put 2 pound on from the cheat! All I need now is another 2 cheat days like that and ill be back up to the weight I was 5 weeks ago! Next time 10,000 cals!

Tonight is shoulders and biceps and will be:

Smith press to nose 2 sets

Seated laterals 2 sets

Standing laterals 2 sets

Machine press 4 sets 20seconds rest between sets

Cable side laterals 2 sets

Seated calves 2 sets

Biceps

Cable 21s 4sets

Hammer curls seated 2 sets

Reverse curls ez bar 3 sets

Aiming for 155 on smith press to nose for PB. Also will increase weights on everything else but keep form.


----------



## tyramhall

Sounds like a tough session planned!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like a tough session planned!


Only way I like it mate. If I'm not fcuked at the end of a session then its a wasted session.


----------



## liam0810

This is my favourite vid to get me in the mood


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Woke up this morning and I've put 2 pound on from the cheat! All I need now is another 2 cheat days like that and ill be back up to the weight I was 5 weeks ago! Next time 10,000 cals!
> 
> Tonight is shoulders and biceps and will be:
> 
> Smith press to nose 2 sets
> 
> Seated laterals 2 sets
> 
> Standing laterals 2 sets
> 
> Machine press 4 sets 20seconds rest between sets
> 
> Cable side laterals 2 sets
> 
> Seated calves 2 sets
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Cable 21s 4sets
> 
> Hammer curls seated 2 sets
> 
> Reverse curls ez bar 3 sets
> 
> Aiming for 155 on smith press to nose for PB. Also will increase weights on everything else but keep form.


Heavy Duty buddy - good luck with the PB!!

You taking any pre workouts atm on the hunt for one, was thinking in Craze!

hell of a lot of cals btw


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Heavy Duty buddy - good luck with the PB!!
> 
> You taking any pre workouts atm on the hunt for one, was thinking in Craze!
> 
> hell of a lot of cals btw


I use The Curse a couple times a week, usually chest and leg days. Cardiff Sports Nutrition sell it pal. Best I've had tbh


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> This is my favourite vid to get me in the mood


I cant imagine what i would be like to be that size +_+. Arnies physique looks about the best to cope with on a daily basis.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> This is my favourite vid to get me in the mood


Markus Ruhl is the ****ing daddy lol....check out zhasni BB youtube vids !


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Markus Ruhl is the ****ing daddy lol....check out zhasni BB youtube vids !


zhansi especially the female motivation one lol  :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> zhansi especially the female motivation one lol  :wub:


Off to search for that now lol !


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> I cant imagine what i would be like to be that size +_+. Arnies physique looks about the best to cope with on a daily basis.


I would love to be that big i can't wipe my own ar$e!


----------



## dipdabs

Yh but if u couldn't who would wipe it for u?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh but if u couldn't who would wipe it for u?


My helper as ill get one on the NHS


----------



## liam0810

Not put any pics on a while so thought I'd put a few on to show you where I'm at. Not very happy but got time to sort that



Honest critique please


----------



## reza85

Great back mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Mid back/rhomboid area is ****ing awesome mate and you know it, could of done with a side chest/MM to see shoulder area. Bodyfat is at a very good level and waist is tiny. Your in a very good place for starting your next blast mate should be a good'un, all in all good balance with stand out being back. But where them pins at!?!?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Mid back/rhomboid area is ****ing awesome mate and you know it, could of done with a side chest/MM to see shoulder area. Bodyfat is at a very good level and waist is tiny. Your in a very good place for starting your next blast mate should be a good'un, all in all good balance with stand out being back. But where them pins at!?!?


Ill get my legs mate tomorrow. As said before chest is a weak point. Shoulders and back are a strong point


----------



## Bad Alan

No glaring weakness looking solid, just push on forearms like bloody popeye aswell. High lat insertions nowt you can do about that, makes your waist appear smaller though so doesn't work against you massively.

Chest is my main weakpoint aswell absolutely sucks haha


----------



## Bad Alan

No glaring weakness looking solid, just push on forearms like bloody popeye aswell. High lat insertions nowt you can do about that, makes your waist appear smaller though so doesn't work against you massively.

Chest is my main weakpoint aswell absolutely sucks haha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No glaring weakness looking solid, just push on forearms like bloody popeye aswell. High lat insertions nowt you can do about that, makes your waist appear smaller though so doesn't work against you massively.
> 
> Chest is my main weakpoint aswell absolutely sucks haha


Waist gets pretty small mate so should be ok. Need the chest thickness. Forearms and biceps need bringing up as well.


----------



## Sambuca

Looking awesome mate!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Waist gets pretty small mate so should be ok. Need the chest thickness. Forearms and biceps need bringing up as well.


Yea v taper will be impressive! Everyone wants bigger biceps haha your forearms look pretty ****ing decent in front double bi?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea v taper will be impressive! Everyone wants bigger biceps haha your forearms look pretty ****ing decent in front double bi?


Masturbate mate. That's what I recommend. Masturbate furiously


----------



## Bad Alan

haha sound advice !


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Subbed bud


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Subbed bud


Cheers Scoobs


----------



## liam0810

Legs finished and on second warm up set on leg press I pulled my b4stard groin! Still did everything but its friggin sore!

Anyway got a PB on leg press, last week was 560. This week I had 520 and my mate on top who weighs 13st so about 600kg x 6 reps.

Also had to do my squats on the smith and find it harder than with an oly bar. Managed 180 x 3 reps and then 190 x 2 but not ATG.

Other exercises were leg extensions, seated curls and calf toe presses.

Enjoyed the session but Jesus Christ my groin is sore! You might of noticed through this journal that I do like to whinge like a b1tch!

Weekend is off the gym as chill out. Well might go out tomoz actually!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Legs finished and on second warm up set on leg press I pulled my b4stard groin! Still did everything but its friggin sore!
> 
> Anyway got a PB on leg press, last week was 560. This week I had 520 and my mate on top who weighs 13st so about 600kg x 6 reps.
> 
> Also had to do my squats on the smith and find it harder than with an oly bar. Managed 180 x 3 reps and then 190 x 2 but not ATG.
> 
> Other exercises were leg extensions, seated curls and calf toe presses.
> 
> Enjoyed the session but Jesus Christ my groin is sore! You might of noticed through this journal that I do like to whinge like a b1tch!
> 
> Weekend is off the gym as chill out. Well might go out tomoz actually!


get out and spoil yourself mate... bit of retail therapy too :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> get out and spoil yourself mate... bit of retail therapy too :thumbup1:


I might mate. Need a new coat and some extra tight t shirts!

Slept cr4p last night with my groin, looks like the strain is worse than I thought. Putting some pain relief gel on it to help. Going work now and then footy with Noah. It cheers me up watching them run around not knowing what they're doing!


----------



## Jay.32

relax that groin and have a good weekend mate :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> relax that groin and have a good weekend mate :thumbup1:


Might have to try and get someone with soft hands to massage it later. So what time you round? Ha


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> 1 week to go epic times! Blast my brother


Giddy about it now mate. Hunger is back to normal so ready to eat, train and grow!


----------



## liam0810

liam0810 said:


> Giddy about it now mate. Hunger is back to normal so ready to eat, train and grow!


Belting morning with noah even if he told me i've got a rubbish car, rubbish house, rubbish clothes and rubbish hair! He was close to getting told theres no santa! Off to nandos now then a bit of shopping. Out tonight for a few vodkas and hooeully nothing messy!


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Belting morning with noah even if he told me i've got a rubbish car, rubbish house, rubbish clothes and rubbish hair! He was close to getting told theres no santa! Off to nandos now then a bit of shopping. Out tonight for a few vodkas and hooeully nothing messy!


I'm off out tonight with some fellow members from OCD anonymous, things won't be getting messy.


----------



## liam0810

Well as always I say its not gonna get messy, it did. Went to bed about 7 or 8am. Hangover was bad but subsiding now. I've had 2 shakes with oats, now having mince and rice so still getting the cals in. Really good night but will defo not be making a habit of drinking every weekend. No point if I want to succeed in the bodybuilding game!


----------



## Milky

You will still go out every weekend you pi*spot !

Just try not too go mad mate :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> You will still go out every weekend you pi*spot !
> 
> Just try not too go mad mate :thumbup1:


You know what mate if I go out I won't always drink as cant do it. Main thing that lets me down is getting my cals in me, but last couple of times I've been ok getting them in. But I know it will end up taking its toll. Got Leeds in a few weeks with Scott, Rack and BadAlan so think that will be next time I drink. Will still go out next weekend but no boozing.


----------



## PaulB

liam0810 said:


> Masturbate mate. That's what I recommend. Masturbate furiously


People tell me I'm a massive [email protected] Forearms are still sh1t though lol.

Looking good on your pics mate.


----------



## liam0810

Paul.B. said:


> People tell me I'm a massive [email protected] Forearms are still sh1t though lol.
> 
> Looking good on your pics mate.


Need to do it more and have a better grip!

Cheers pal


----------



## Bad Alan

Paul.B. said:


> People tell me I'm a massive [email protected] Forearms are still sh1t though lol.
> 
> Looking good on your pics mate.


You may need to just tweak your form slightly, try engaging the whole arm none of this half hearted wrist shaking, that should see you right!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate if I go out I won't always drink as cant do it. Main thing that lets me down is getting my cals in me, but last couple of times I've been ok getting them in. But I know it will end up taking its toll. Got Leeds in a few weeks with Scott, Rack and BadAlan so think that will be next time I drink. Will still go out next weekend but no boozing.


Need to be on top form mate!! Got your hotel booked?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Need to be on top form mate!! Got your hotel booked?


Getting it sorted mate. Ibis near train station


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mate just had a quick read over the last few days..please explain to me this 10k cal day with pizzas galore... 

I've heard of cheat windows but **** me I've never done anything like that lol..u should have a joint then go to town on a chineese all u can eat lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mate just had a quick read over the last few days..please explain to me this 10k cal day with pizzas galore... 

I've heard of cheat windows but **** me I've never done anything like that lol..u should have a joint then go to town on a chineese all u can eat lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate just had a quick read over the last few days..please explain to me this 10k cal day with pizzas galore...
> 
> I've heard of cheat windows but **** me I've never done anything like that lol..u should have a joint then go to town on a chineese all u can eat lol


At the moment mate my metabolism is through the roof so I take advantage of it on a Wednesday. It will probably change next week when the blast starts


----------



## marknorthumbria

Any reason for the rediculous metabolism....? Tren..? Mines average like can hold a cheat meal or two but I notice it in water on my stomach the next day so don't bother...


----------



## liam0810

Just finished chest and triceps and seems Danny who I train with has his head back in to it. Does seem to of coincided with him getting back on gear! As long as he trains though I don't care as he really gives me a push.

session was

Decline bench as flat was being hogged. Managed 180 x 1, then dropped to 120 for 12 reps

Incline DB press

57.5 x 6 for 3 sets and threw in some close hand push ups after each set

Incline smith with pause was pretty much same as last week

Seated machine press was drop sets and an increase from las week by 10kg

Flat DB flyes was swapped to high rep pec dec as all benches and cables were being used.

Finished with 50 rep sets on triceps swapping grips and handles for 4 sets.

Home now put a full chicken in the oven for tea with a bag of rice.

Hunger is back now.

6 more sleeps to blast off!


----------



## Bad Alan

Animal strength, numbers going to be even more impressive in a few weeks with your new "preworkout supp"  just watch the temper !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Animal strength, numbers going to be even more impressive in a few weeks with your new "preworkout supp"  just watch the temper !


I know mate this new pre workout will be amazing! I think it might even be better then The Curse!

Well I live on my own now mate so temper should be ok. Plus I'm naturally a very chilled, laid back lad so should be ok, hopefully. Like on tren I never get a temper or the mind fcuks so howl fully be ok


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA I can control my temper but I SWEAR EVERYONE IS OUT TO **** ME OFF ATM!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA I can control my temper but I SWEAR EVERYONE IS OUT TO **** ME OFF ATM!!


Haha sounds like the paranoia from good old tren. Actually I have heard people have been talking behind your back so I'd watch out


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha sounds like the paranoia from good old tren. Actually I have heard people have been talking behind your back so I'd watch out


HAHA I know it is, doesn't help that everyone in my life knows how to **** me off :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA I know it is, doesn't help that everyone in my life knows how to **** me off :lol:


What you need to do mate is masturbate a lot. Always chilled out after a good w4nk!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> What you need to do mate is masturbate a lot. Always chilled out after a good w4nk!


Thats the second time in a few days you've handed me this advice out lol. Being single messing with your head?? You're gna be ****ing uncontrollable in a weeks time :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Thats the second time in a few days you've handed me this advice out lol. Being single messing with your head?? You're gna be ****ing uncontrollable in a weeks time :lol:


Hahaha mate masturbation solves a lot of problems! Being single is good mate, more time to masturbate hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Thats the second time in a few days you've handed me this advice out lol. Being single messing with your head?? You're gna be ****ing uncontrollable in a weeks time :lol:


U better watch out Alan when u all meet up


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> U better watch out Alan when u all meet up


Haha liam knows exactly how its going down we just need a female participant for our alpha group session


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Haha liam knows exactly how its going down we just need a female participant for our alpha group session


Il ask around lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Il ask around lol


We won't have a problem Leeds is rife !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> We won't have a problem Leeds is rife !


If we are we will visit the local Etap!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I know Carly Thornton and the bikini winner Emma b personally so we covered! It's alpha


Bring them both!


----------



## dipdabs

Will u record it for me, I mean for my friend please


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Will u record it for me, I mean for my friend please


You can come and film it


----------



## liam0810

Back finished and got a good pump on it. No real increases on last week apart from 10kg more on bent over rows. Struggled with rack deads and BB shrugs as straps didn't seem to grip properly so I did drop sets with them to make sure failure was hit.

On way to work again now as have a couple of retard decorators who don't seem to know which walls to paint which colours!

Cheat day tomoz, aiming for 10k cals


----------



## liam0810

Still in bed as I'm turning into a right lazy little sh1t in the mornings. Cheat day (as Wednesdays are now known) is starting with a trip to tescos to get some of the following:

Pork and pickle pies

Pringles

Oreo Cadburys bar

Some mr Kipling cakes that have been recommended

Egg custards

Think ill have a full English for breakfast, chippy for lunch and not sure what for tea. Supposed to be rock climbing this evening but might just eat instead


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Still in bed as I'm turning into a right lazy little sh1t in the mornings. Cheat day (as Wednesdays are now known) is starting with a trip to tescos to get some of the following:
> 
> Pork and pickle pies
> 
> Pringles
> 
> Oreo Cadburys bar
> 
> Some mr Kipling cakes that have been recommended
> 
> Egg custards
> 
> Think ill have a full English for breakfast, chippy for lunch and not sure what for tea. Supposed to be rock climbing this evening but might just eat instead


Im so jealous of your cheat day right now :bounce:


----------



## liam0810

Brekkie and still hungry


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100756
> 
> 
> Brekkie and still hungry


hate you :cursing: :bounce: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :death: :blowme:

just saying


----------



## liam0810

Food before lunch


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100768
> 
> 
> Food before lunch


 :drool:


----------



## dipdabs

U got the wrong mr Kipling cakes!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> U got the wrong mr Kipling cakes!


I couldn't find them! Anyway these tasted pretty damn good.

just worked out what i've eaten upto now today

Full english 1500 cals

2 egg custards 480 cals

1 cadburys bubble bar 480 cals

6 mr kipling slices 780 cals

total 3240 cals

Only 6760 cals to go


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I couldn't find them! Anyway these tasted pretty damn good.
> 
> just worked out what i've eaten upto now today
> 
> Full english 1500 cals
> 
> 2 egg custards 480 cals
> 
> 1 cadburys bubble bar 480 cals
> 
> 6 mr kipling slices 780 cals
> 
> total 3240 cals
> 
> Only 6760 cals to go


Can't beat an angel slice ...... or 6


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Can't beat an angel slice ...... or 6


Too right mate. Off to the chippy now. Have you started this tren stuff that you started a thread about 2 months ago on?!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Too right mate. Off to the chippy now. Have you started this tren stuff that you started a thread about 2 months ago on?!


What you having, get a battered sausage for me please mate 

No lol. Gym is still closed, opens in 3 weeks!

But I have been popping them for last 3 days at 30mg ED just to see if I feel anything - sleep has been sh1te so far pmsl .


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> What you having, get a battered sausage for me please mate
> 
> No lol. Gym is still closed, opens in 3 weeks!
> 
> But I have been popping them for last 3 days at 30mg ED just to see if I feel anything - sleep has been sh1te so far pmsl .


So is it a tren ph then? How longs gym been closed?

Fish and chips mate, don't do battered sausage


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So is it a tren ph then? How longs gym been closed?
> 
> Fish and chips mate, don't do battered sausage


Yes mate, closed last week of September.

Doing my head in lol. Just nailing diet to keep me going and training on Saturday mornings with Flinty.

Enjoy the fish then mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, closed last week of September.
> 
> Doing my head in lol. Just nailing diet to keep me going and training on Saturday mornings with Flinty.
> 
> Enjoy the fish then mate :beer:


Could you not just of joined another gym for a month?

I will mate but will be feeling ill after it no doubt!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Could you not just of joined another gym for a month?
> 
> I will mate but will be feeling ill after it no doubt!


I've been dropping in other places but tbh it's timed well lol. Got made redundant and fortunately I found another job! So I need this time to get up to speed on this 

Hahaha! Wash it down with loads of water and finish the afternoon off with more crap


----------



## Bad Alan

Didn't get the wrong kiplings angel slices are gifts from heaven


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Didn't get the wrong kiplings angel slices are gifts from heaven


Frosted fancies is where it's at <3


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Frosted fancies is where it's at <3


 A valid argument could be made for those, but they get sickly whereas putting away a disgusting amout of angel slices is easy


----------



## TELBOR

Ffs. I'm sat in an asda where all these are within reaching distance! Stfu please


----------



## Bad Alan

WEEEEEETOOOOS AND CHOC PROTEIN IN MILK OVER TOP!!


----------



## TELBOR

Cake anyone pmsl


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Frosted fancies is where it's at <3


No Kay they're not. I don't think I could bring myself to buy something called a frosted fancy!


----------



## liam0810

Fish and chips


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Cut the ****
> 
> Large bowl
> 
> Frosties
> 
> Cold milk
> 
> Don't stop till box has gone


Is that aimed at me? If so ill stop after this fish and chips.


----------



## liam0810

feel ill now


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100786
> 
> 
> Fish and chips


for fck sake...... stopping showing me food porn :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> feel ill now


Man up


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Man up


I have mate. Just nipped out but when back in the office ill show you what's next


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I have mate. Just nipped out but when back in the office ill show you what's next


Good work :lol:

Reps for dedication on a cheat day


----------



## liam0810

Just finished these


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100794
> 
> 
> Just finished these


I would murder them


----------



## liam0810

Now this and then one shake before rock climbing. Then jerk chicken rice and peas, more chocolate and some nuts before bed. That should be close to 10k cals. If not ill nip maccies as well


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 100794
> 
> 
> Just finished these


Get a new keyboard lol


----------



## dipdabs

R0BLET said:


> Cake anyone pmsl
> 
> View attachment 100783


They're the ones!


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> They're the ones!


I bloody know they are lol

Along with all the other Kipling stuff


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Get a new keyboard lol


i'm pushing for a new office mate, not just a keyboard!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> i'm pushing for a new office mate, not just a keyboard!


Good man, always aim high!


----------



## liam0810

Just finishing this before rock climbing. Must be 7k cals now


----------



## Bad Alan

Too far got one of them at home dont tell me how good it is....


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Too far got one of them at home dont tell me how good it is....


It's sh1t mate, caramel is better. I knew I should of stuck with the caramel!

Got a right bloated belly on me now, climbings gonna be hard!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Pre contest plan.
> 
> Start Monday
> 
> Blast
> 
> Cruise then pre comp can't wait


Woo hoo! Send diet Saturday please mate as in London Sunday and Monday with work so can do my big shop beforehand.


----------



## liam0810

Been rock climbing had my jerk chicken rice and peas about 45 mins ago and stopped at maccies for chips, burger and choc milkshake. Takes me to about 9000 cals, still hungry


----------



## Little_Jay

wat do u look like at the end of the day? must be bloated beyond belief!


----------



## liam0810

Little_Jay said:


> wat do u look like at the end of the day? must be bloated beyond belief!


You know what mate I was at about 6.30 now I'm fine. Gonna have one last protein shake and a couple of rice cakes and call it a day with the food as can't be ar$ed eating anything more even though I could. I think 9500 cals is ok for today. If those scales have not gone up in the morning, I'm going getting tested for a tape worm!


----------



## TELBOR

Scales say......?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Been rock climbing had my jerk chicken rice and peas about 45 mins ago and stopped at maccies for chips, burger and choc milkshake. Takes me to about 9000 cals, still hungry


STOP IT OR IM NOT COMING IN HERE ANYMORE :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Well the scales have said I've put on 2 pounds! 2 measly pounds and not even had my morning poo yet! At least my hunger is now back ready for my blast. I'm as giddy as jimmy Saville backstage at Top of the Pops


----------



## Bad Alan

AIDS

That's all....


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> AIDS
> 
> That's all....


Fcuking hope not. HIV I can cope with but full blown aids wouldn't be great


----------



## liam0810

Did legs tonight instead of shoulders and biceps which will be tomoz.

Even though I spent a good ten minutes stretching my groin started hurting again on my first set of leg presses. Killing me now but I know it'll be ok by Saturday. Strange as don't know what it is. Anyway working sets were 500kg, 530kg and 620kg. Could go higher but think might strap knees next time.

Leg extensions were same as last week as I stacked it again but did slow negatives. Seated leg curls were up 5kg as well.

Due to my groin I didn't want to go too heavy on ATG squats so I swapped it for front squats as I don't go anywhere near as heavy and I super setted them with 20 rep single leg press. Legs are sore now so no doubt worse tomorrow.

Making food for tomoz and then nipping to site as need to check on the mongs working there.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and went round to my cousins to see his new dog who is a little husky. After a few minutes he was humping my leg and then at one point my head. He's gonna be a belting dog ha!


----------



## RFC52

liam0810 said:


> It's sh1t mate, caramel is better. I knew I should of stuck with the caramel!
> 
> Got a right bloated belly on me now, climbings gonna be hard!


That's practically Sacrilegious. Those oreo dairy milks are insane.


----------



## liam0810

JF156 said:


> That's practically Sacrilegious. Those oreo dairy milks are insane.


Mate it was ok but nothing special. Cadburys Caramel has never let me down. Plus I used to fancy the bunny when I was younger. And yes I was into bestiality from a young age!


----------



## RFC52

liam0810 said:


> Mate it was ok but nothing special. Cadburys Caramel has never let me down. Plus I used to fancy the bunny when I was younger. And yes I was into bestiality from a young age!


That explains it....In a very normal way.... hahahaha


----------



## liam0810

JF156 said:


> That explains it....In a very normal way.... hahahaha


Mate she was nearly as hot as Jeaaica rabbit!


----------



## RACK

I'm so glad I'm not alone in thinking the caramel bunny was insanly hot!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I'm so glad I'm not alone in thinking the caramel bunny was insanly hot!!


I think if lads didn't there was something wrong with them. It was her sexy voice as well


----------



## RACK

She makes me hard even in PCT!!!


----------



## PaulB

Erm..I didn't really go for the animals..weirdos :lol: But I thought Phelma was pretty fit out of Scooby Doo


----------



## liam0810

PaulB said:


> Erm..I didn't really go for the animals..weirdos :lol: But I thought Phelma was pretty fit out of Scooby Doo


Paul is a pre-requisite that joining Team Alpha that you find a cartoon animal sexy. If not the caramel bunny, what about Daisy Duck? Minnie Mouse?


----------



## liam0810

So Scott has sent my 5 week blast through to start Monday and its immense! Gonna do the big shop today to get all my food in so can hit the ground running Monday. Waiting for training to come through as he's still figuring out what to do. Hoping for 7-10kg gain on this, which should not just get me over that 15st barrier but also the 16st barrier.

Weight this morning is 14st 9. Giddy to see how I change over the next 5 weeks. Just in time for Xmas as well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Its the big one keep attacking them legs :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

14.9 thats good mate. Whats the heaviest youve been?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Its the big one keep attacking them legs :laugh:


Haha you cnut!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> 14.9 thats good mate. Whats the heaviest youve been?


Heaviest was 14st 12 when I went to watch Rack, so end of September that was. I'm happyish as I'm biggest I've been an still relatively lean. It might be strange but I can't wait for the next 18 weeks to be over so I can start torturing myself through prep!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Heaviest was 14st 12 when I went to watch Rack, so end of September that was. I'm happyish as I'm biggest I've been an still relatively lean. I*t might be strange but I can't wait for the next 18 weeks to be over* so I can start torturing myself through prep!


I no what you mean, but dont wish your life away fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I no what you mean, but dont wish your life away fella. :thumbup1:


I'm not mate, gonna enjoy the next few months hopefully!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Heaviest was 14st 12 when I went to watch Rack, so end of September that was. I'm happyish as I'm biggest I've been an still relatively lean. It might be strange but I can't wait for the next 18 weeks to be over so I can start torturing myself through prep!


You'll have a good comparison to see how much you've improved from your holiday this year, gotta bring some next level conditioning to the poolside in 2013 :thumbup1:

I'm not wishing the next few months away need to put some muscle on the bones!!


----------



## Jay.32

Anyway.. get in my journal and tell me off about something:laugh:


----------



## PaulB

liam0810 said:


> Paul is a pre-requisite that joining Team Alpha that you find a cartoon animal sexy. If not the caramel bunny, what about Daisy Duck? Minnie Mouse?


Right then, there's a squirrel in the sword in the stone, I'd let her chew my nuts....lol


----------



## liam0810

PaulB said:


> Right then, there's a squirrel in the sword in the stone, I'd let her chew my nuts....lol


That's just wrong mate. Just wrong. Therefore, welcome to Team Alpha haha


----------



## liam0810

Just took Lola for a walk and the b1tch actually fell out with me! She ran on a golf course and started running after golfers so after 10 minutes of running after her like a complete d1ck head I grabbed her and shouted at her. Started walking back with her and she decided to go down to the bottom of a hill an just sit there. I had to actually go to her stroke her and apologise before she moved! I had to apologise to a fecking dog! Anyway I got my own back on her when I got her home and put the hose pipe on her.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Just took Lola for a walk and the b1tch actually fell out with me! She ran on a golf course and started running after golfers so after 10 minutes of running after her like a complete d1ck head I grabbed her and shouted at her. Started walking back with her and she decided to go down to the bottom of a hill an just sit there. I had to actually go to her stroke her and apologise before she moved! I had to apologise to a fecking dog! Anyway I got my own back on her when I got her home and put the hose pipe on her.


Is Lola your missus mate? Weird way to treat her, but if it keeps her in her place hosing her down I might have to try it on our lass!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Just took Lola for a walk and the b1tch actually fell out with me! She ran on a golf course and started running after golfers so after 10 minutes of running after her like a complete d1ck head I grabbed her and shouted at her. Started walking back with her and she decided to go down to the bottom of a hill an just sit there. I had to actually go to her stroke her and apologise before she moved! I had to apologise to a fecking dog! Anyway I got my own back on her when I got her home and put the hose pipe on her.


 :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Is Lola your missus mate? Weird way to treat her, but if it keeps her in her place hosing her down I might have to try it on our lass!


Haha mate that made me p1ss myself in the middle of tescos.

Try it though mate it will work a treat


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Just took Lola for a walk and the b1tch actually fell out with me! She ran on a golf course and started running after golfers so after 10 minutes of running after her like a complete d1ck head I grabbed her and shouted at her. Started walking back with her and she decided to go down to the bottom of a hill an just sit there. I had to actually go to her stroke her and apologise before she moved! I had to apologise to a fecking dog! Anyway I got my own back on her when I got her home and put the hose pipe on her.


Big angry skinhead dragging a dog is not a good look lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Big angry skinhead dragging a dog is not a good look lol


Haha mate dont think the golfers were impressed with the size of her running at them, and me running behind her!


----------



## tyramhall

Imagine having a massive meat head running towards you!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate dont think the golfers were impressed with the size of her running at them, and me running behind her!


Golfers are hard as feck mate, you should've been the worried one don't **** them off especially mid-swing !


----------



## dipdabs

Lolololllll the images I have in my head are first class hahaaa


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy the blast mate!

P.S - Tren PH is good stuff


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Lolololllll the images I have in my head are first class hahaaa


I looked a right kn0b head!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I looked a right kn0b head!


U r a nob head!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> U r a nob head!


I actually agree with this.

Anyway I've only ended up getting about 3 hours sleep yesterday even though I didn't drink. Mates came back to mine and carried on getting wrecked. Good night but tired now. Was at my mates kids christening today and fell asleep in the church! My mate woke me up slapping me on the face.

Came home about 3 and had an hour on the couch. Just making meals for tomoz so I'm prepared. Can't wait to start this blad. I can say goodbye to being small in 5 weeks time!


----------



## liam0810

Up this morning and giddy to start my blast now! 3 meals are prepped for today with first shake being had driving into town for a meeting.

Will be prepping about 8 meals tonight due to being in town tomorrow afternoon till 6pm Wednesday.

Tonight is chest and is

Incline DB press

Incline smith to top of pec

Flat dumbbell flyes

Flat bench press with a pause on chest wide grip 4

cable cross overs super slow

Seated calves


----------



## RACK

BLAST BLAST BLAST!!!!!!!! Gonna be awesome to see you grow pal!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> BLAST BLAST BLAST!!!!!!!! Gonna be awesome to see you grow pal!


Hope I grow as well as Scott expects! Diet will be stuck to a tee and so will training. 12 days till Leeds, hopefully 10 pounds heavier for it ha!


----------



## RACK

Looks like I picked the wrong week to start dieting hahahaha


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Liam.... get some sleep you party animal :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Liam.... get some sleep you party animal :lol:


Morning pal, I've caught up on my sleep now so feeling good. Hopefully this weekend will be a quiet affair. Save myself for Leeds the weekend after


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong week to start dieting hahahaha


Mate get them abs out and they'll be a winner over my bulkiness


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Morning pal, I've caught up on my sleep now so feeling good. Hopefully this weekend will be a quiet affair. Save myself for Leeds the weekend after


check my sig


----------



## TELBOR

You massive yet yoof!!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> check my sig


haha cheers pal! better start charging you!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You massive yet yoof!!


Yes mate, 3 meals in and i've gained a stone already!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> haha cheers pal! better start charging you!


ITS ALL FOR FRIENDSHIP :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> ITS ALL FOR FRIENDSHIP :lol:


Ok, i'll let you off then :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Ok, i'll let you off then :thumb:


Good coz I cant aford them Team Alpha bills lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Good coz I cant aford them Team Alpha bills lol


if you cut the jaffas out you could!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> if you cut the jaffas out you could!


lol.

whats your blast looking like mate?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

jaffa cakes are the tits... but isit a cake or a biscuit ?? as cakes are normally in a tin and not sealed


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> lol.
> 
> whats your blast looking like mate?


Mostly test and orals mate. Gonna be a goodun I think


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> jaffa cakes are the tits... but isit a cake or a biscuit ?? as cakes are normally in a tin and not sealed


Hmmm not sure mate. I say biscuit coz a cake I'd have with ice cream, where as I don't think I'd have it with jaffa's. I'm sure Jay can spread some light on this though


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate, 3 meals in and i've gained a stone already!


Good work!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Hmmm not sure mate. I say biscuit coz a cake I'd have with ice cream, where as I don't think I'd have it with jaffa's. I'm sure Jay can spread some light on this though


cheers LIAM :cursing:

scooby my friend, Jaffas can be what ever you want mate.. I say biscuit beacause I can eat a qhole pack in 60 seconds.. wheres I cant do that with a pack of cakes.. :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

In the United Kingdom, value added tax is payable on chocolate-covered biscuits, but not on chocolate-covered cakes.[11] McVities defended its classification of Jaffa Cakes as cakes at a VAT tribunal in 1991, against the ruling that Jaffa Cakes were biscuits due to their size and shape, and the fact that they were often eaten in place of biscuits.[12] McVities insisted that the product was a cake, and according to rumour produced a giant Jaffa Cake in court to illustrate its point.[12] After assessing the product on eleven criteria, including "texture", "attractiveness to children" and "consistency when stale",[13] the court found in McVities' favour, meaning that VAT is not paid on Jaffa Cakes in the United Kingdom

*So in answer, officially a cake, and they made tons defending it as no VAT!!*

Interesting thing is and most you prob know this, but Pringles also managed to win the exact same argument and class Pringles as a cake to avoid tax!!! Clever bull****ting lawyers!!!


----------



## liam0810

Thanks for that Sweat! Scoobs should be happy now.

Chest finished and its never been so pumped! Loved it! Food has gone down well today and hunger is back to normal. First jab tonight, very giddy!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Thanks for that Sweat! Scoobs should be happy now.
> 
> Chest finished and its never been so pumped! Loved it! Food has gone down well today and hunger is back to normal. First jab tonight, very giddy!


Happy jabbing :beer:


----------



## liam0810

On the train down to euston and been on less then 40 mins and am bored sh1tless and uncomfortable. Only another 90mins on here then the tube for 90mins. Packed my food for the rest of today's meals and for tomorrow up to 5pm. Brought a case and most of it is food!

Enjoying the food and its gong down easily which in surprised as thought I'd be feeling full from it all but I'm not. If anything I'm still a little hungry at bed time which is good.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> On the train down to euston and been on less then 40 mins and am bored sh1tless and uncomfortable. Only another 90mins on here then the tube for 90mins. Packed my food for the rest of today's meals and for tomorrow up to 5pm. Brought a case and most of it is food!
> 
> Enjoying the food and its gong down easily which in surprised as thought I'd be feeling full from it all but I'm not. If anything I'm still a little hungry at bed time which is good.


Talking about cases of food, I went to the Bodypower Expo at NEC a few years back and was amazed how many tanks were carrying around holdalls just full of chicken and carbs, my first real experience with the amount you have to eat if you want to maintain / grow when you get to the high levels. How many cals's you taking in a day now then Liam?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I'll txt u mate a night time addition


I knew I shouldn't of said I was still hungry!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Talking about cases of food, I went to the Bodypower Expo at NEC a few years back and was amazed how many tanks were carrying around holdalls just full of chicken and carbs, my first real experience with the amount you have to eat if you want to maintain / grow when you get to the high levels. How many cals's you taking in a day now then Liam?


Yeah mate I seen it at Sportex last month. You need to though I suppose as you are there a good few hours and don't want to be living off free sh1tty protein bars.

Cals I'm not sure, probably around the 5k mark pal.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate I seen it at Sportex last month. You need to though I suppose as you are there a good few hours and don't want to be living off free sh1tty protein bars.
> 
> Cals I'm not sure, probably around the 5k mark pal.


Thought u might of been even higher than that, guess 5k is a lot if it all clean bulking. By the way, what's happened to that Southern Fairy Sharpy? Not seen anything from him in a while...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Thought u might of been even higher than that, guess 5k is a lot if it all clean bulking. By the way, what's happened to that Southern Fairy Sharpy? Not seen anything from him in a while...


You know what mate it might actually be more, plus scotts just added another 500 or 600 cals in. Need to take advantage of my hunger being high.

Not heard anything for a while off Sharpy which is a shame as he had amazing genetics, massive potential and seemed a decent fella


----------



## Bad Alan

^ just ask Scott knew mine of the top of his head straight away as questioned it after taking 30minutes to work it out lol!


----------



## liam0810

So back in sunny Salford surrounded by my fellow northern monkeys after being in London the last two days. Got back last night about 6 so was at gym for 6.45. I rushed getting ready and got to there and realised i'd put one black and one blue Tom on! Mong!

Last nights session was back and was:

Wide grip chins weighted partials so head to bar 5sets

Rack pulls 2 sets PB 300KG x 5 (320 next week)

Bent over rows 4 sets 2 underhand 2 over hand

Close grip pull downs fst7

Barbell shrugs 3sets

Rear delt raises 4sets

Can feel my back this morning so a good workout in my eyes. Tonight is arms

Close grip cable curls 2sets

Rope press downs hold at bottom 2sets

Reverse ez bar curls 2sets

Cable press downs straight bar 2sets

Standing alternate curls 2sets

One arm overhead extensions 2sets

strict Wrist curls 4sets

Diet is going well, stuck to all meals yesterday even though was travelling for most of it. Added in a few flapjacks as well to bump up my cals. Hoping to put on at least 3 pounds this week and then next week it should really kick in.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> So back in sunny Salford surrounded by my fellow northern monkeys after being in London the last two days. Got back last night about 6 so was at gym for 6.45. I rushed getting ready and got to there and realised i'd put one black and one blue Tom on! Mong!
> 
> Last nights session was back and was:
> 
> Wide grip chins weighted partials so head to bar 5sets
> 
> Rack pulls 2 sets PB 300KG x 5 (320 next week)
> 
> Bent over rows 4 sets 2 underhand 2 over hand
> 
> Close grip pull downs fst7
> 
> Barbell shrugs 3sets
> 
> Rear delt raises 4sets
> 
> Can feel my back this morning so a good workout in my eyes. Tonight is arms
> 
> Close grip cable curls 2sets
> 
> Rope press downs hold at bottom 2sets
> 
> Reverse ez bar curls 2sets
> 
> Cable press downs straight bar 2sets
> 
> Standing alternate curls 2sets
> 
> One arm overhead extensions 2sets
> 
> strict Wrist curls 4sets
> 
> Diet is going well, stuck to all meals yesterday even though was travelling for most of it. *Added in a few flapjacks as well to bump up my cals*. Hoping to put on at least 3 pounds this week and then next week it should really kick in.


Ive been doing this to...


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So back in sunny Salford surrounded by my fellow northern monkeys after being in London the last two days. Got back last night about 6 so was at gym for 6.45. I rushed getting ready and got to there and realised i'd put one black and one blue Tom on! Mong!
> 
> Last nights session was back and was:
> 
> Wide grip chins weighted partials so head to bar 5sets
> 
> Rack pulls 2 sets PB 300KG x 5 (320 next week)
> 
> Bent over rows 4 sets 2 underhand 2 over hand
> 
> Close grip pull downs fst7
> 
> Barbell shrugs 3sets
> 
> Rear delt raises 4sets
> 
> Can feel my back this morning so a good workout in my eyes. Tonight is arms
> 
> Close grip cable curls 2sets
> 
> Rope press downs hold at bottom 2sets
> 
> Reverse ez bar curls 2sets
> 
> Cable press downs straight bar 2sets
> 
> Standing alternate curls 2sets
> 
> One arm overhead extensions 2sets
> 
> strict Wrist curls 4sets
> 
> Diet is going well, stuck to all meals yesterday even though was travelling for most of it. Added in a few flapjacks as well to bump up my cals. Hoping to put on at least 3 pounds this week and then next week it should really kick in.


Nice work on the rack pulls!! BEAST!!

Lol at the Tom's


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been doing this to...


Which bit?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Nice work on the rack pulls!! BEAST!!
> 
> Lol at the Tom's


Did it a couple months ago as well! Went pictures and didn't realise till I'd got home


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Which bit?


Flapjacks 



liam0810 said:


> Did it a couple months ago as well! Went pictures and didn't realise till I'd got home


Pmsl. Tbh I always forget something when leaving the house! Always in a rush lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

How do you find the 7s dude?! I do them for most workouts.


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> How do you find the 7s dude?! I do them for most workouts.


I like them mate. Last night was a little light to be honest as last 2 sets were heavy but not as heavy as they should of been


----------



## liam0810

Changed arms to legs tonight as Danny couldn't make it again! This session hade throw up in my mouth 5 times but I wouldn't barf as didn't want to waste ky calories!

100 rep leg press

Leg extension starting at stack and working way to bottom. Ended up 10 sets, 30 second rest

5x5 ATG squats (twinged groin again on last rep of last set)

Step ups on bench ( harder then I thought!)

Hacks with pause at bottom

Loved the session and will be upping weights on all of it next week.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Which bit?


the bit I put in bold!!! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> the bit I put in bold!!! lol


Did you :whistling:

Morning lads!


----------



## dipdabs

I love a little bit of sick in me mouth me (see how I wrote that like a northern monkey)


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate

You still eating everything in site????


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> the bit I put in bold!!! lol


I was on my phone so didn't see it, i wasn't being thick!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Did you :whistling:
> 
> Morning lads!


Morning darling!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I love a little bit of sick in me mouth me (see how I wrote that like a northern monkey)


The Norhtern ways are growing on you. What you doing up at this time? I thought you'd be in bed after gorging on a maccies on the way home! :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I was on my phone so didn't see it, i wasn't being thick!


yeah yeah :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate
> 
> You still eating everything in site????


Morning pal! Yeah trying to mate, cals have been upped and finding it ok. Just that after i get back from the gym at night i'm cooking my tea, then food for work, then sit down for an hour, then cook my supper and then make a shake for bed. never seems to stop but its a price i have to pay if i need to get big. Hoping to start seeing big weight gains from next week. Need to make sure i'm holding my own against @RACK, @Bad Alan and @dutch Scott next Saturday in Leeds!


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Morning pal! Yeah trying to mate, cals have been upped and finding it ok. Just that after i get back from the gym at night i'm cooking my tea, then food for work, then sit down for an hour, then cook my supper and then make a shake for bed. never seems to stop but its a price i have to pay if i need to get big. Hoping to start seeing big weight gains from next week. Need to make sure i'm holding my own against Rack, Bad Alan and Dutch Scott next Saturday in Leeds!


No danger of that mate!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> No danger of that mate!


Not sure mate! We will have to see! Hows training going? I'll pop in your journal in a bit


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Not sure mate! We will have to see! Hows training going? I'll pop in your journal in a bit


Its going well mate. Ive been ill since weekend so my parents had to look after annabella as i couldnt risk her catching my cold but finally recovered yesterday and hit the gym. Felt good to be back!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> Its going well mate. Ive been ill since weekend so my parents had to look after annabella as i couldnt risk her catching my cold but finally recovered yesterday and hit the gym. Felt good to be back!


Make sure you are better mate as you'll run yourself down again if you hit the gym too soon. Hows Anabella doing now? She ok?

Oh and does anyone know how to do this people tagging thingy?


----------



## tyramhall

liam0810 said:


> Make sure you are better mate as you'll run yourself down again if you hit the gym too soon. Hows Anabella doing now? She ok?
> 
> Oh and does anyone know how to do this people tagging thingy?


Rest day today so ill be fine mate. Shes back to normal now mate so it will be good to get past christmas without her being ill and having to stay in hospital.

Regarding tagging, just put @ in front of members name ie: @liam0810


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> The Norhtern ways are growing on you. What you doing up at this time? I thought you'd be in bed after gorging on a maccies on the way home! :whistling:


Was up at half 7 after getting into bed at 4  had to take jack to school. And I didn't have a McDonald's! Have u not read my journal this morning Liam! Letting the side down...


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Was up at half 7 after getting into bed at 4  had to take jack to school. And I didn't have a McDonald's! Have u not read my journal this morning Liam! Letting the side down...


Working nights at asda


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Working nights at asda


if they have started offering lap dances at Asda I'm going tonight!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> if they have started offering lap dances at Asda I'm going tonight!


Think they're on Rollback this week mate


----------



## H U N T E R

Hi Liam just sat and read through every page if this journal and was really worth my while! Congrats on an insane physique really has inspired me to get my finger out once I've recovered from injury keep up the good work Defo sunbed from now on!


----------



## TELBOR

H U N T E R said:


> Hi Liam just sat and read through every page if this journal and was really worth my while! Congrats on an insane physique really has inspired me to get my finger out once I've recovered from injury keep up the good work Defo sunbed from now on!


I agree mate, Liam works bloody hard to get what he wants and at the end he looks awesome! Well, tad ugly I suppose 

Oh and his 6 month journal that started in January :lol:

But, he's more than paid his dues to get his physique.

Nohomo Liam x


----------



## dipdabs

Roblet don't lie I just got your message about wanting to bum him!


----------



## H U N T E R

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate, Liam works bloody hard to get what he wants and at the end he looks awesome! Well, tad ugly I suppose
> 
> Oh and his 6 month journal that started in January :lol:
> 
> But, he's more than paid his dues to get his physique.
> 
> Nohomo Liam x


Yeah as I was reading I felt it was the longest 6 month I had heard of haha! But yeah full credit again Defo changed my attitude towards training/diet now going to read up on everything really want to put my all into it!


----------



## liam0810

H U N T E R said:


> Hi Liam just sat and read through every page if this journal and was really worth my while! Congrats on an insane physique really has inspired me to get my finger out once I've recovered from injury keep up the good work Defo sunbed from now on!


Cheers pal really means a lot that. Hopefully i'll improve even more over the next twelve months so watch this space! Hope you recover soon from your recovery mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate, Liam works bloody hard to get what he wants and at the end he looks awesome! Well, tad ugly I suppose
> 
> Oh and his 6 month journal that started in January :lol:
> 
> But, he's more than paid his dues to get his physique.
> 
> Nohomo Liam x


haha I keep meaning to change the name of my journal. Give me a name i can call it.

And why Nohomo? are you saying i'm not attractive Rob?


----------



## H U N T E R

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal really means a lot that. Hopefully i'll improve even more over the next twelve months so watch this space! Hope you recover soon from your recovery mate


Thanks for the support man! Maybe get a journal up after crimbo so keep an eye open you could maybe help us out from time to time  ! Ill be watchin this space tho keep it up!


----------



## liam0810

H U N T E R said:


> Thanks for the support man! Maybe get a journal up after crimbo so keep an eye open you could maybe help us out from time to time  ! Ill be watchin this space tho keep it up!


get one up mate and i'll pop in when i can and offer you support and advice if i can


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Roblet don't lie I just got your message about wanting to bum him!


I did, but only if your watching 



liam0810 said:


> haha I keep meaning to change the name of my journal. Give me a name i can call it.
> 
> And why Nohomo? are you saying i'm not attractive Rob?


Call it - Liams Journal....

Has a ring to it don't you think pmsl

Nohomo as I was complimenting you lol

I always direct people to yours or c.hills journals - top lads :beer:

Oh, your not that ugly :wub:


----------



## H U N T E R

liam0810 said:


> get one up mate and i'll pop in when i can and offer you support and advice if i can


Thanks man  !


----------



## liam0810

Up early this morning and am sh4gged. Was in bed for 12 last night and don't think I dropped off till 3. Going train with @Dave at 11 at Flex N Tone. Training delts and looking forward to it.

Last night trained arms and was done in 45 mins. Need to go heavier next week as was mostly 2 sets on exercises so needed to get weight right. Weight has increased by 2 pound this week so nothing massive but its a start.

Plan for today is get haircut, train, nip to a new gym near me to have a look round, might take the dog out with Noah, go mercedes book car in for a service. Was gonna nip out for a few hours tonight but mum is moaning for me to go for tea so might do that instead.

Have a good day kids!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day mate! Go easy [email protected] Dave


----------



## NorthernSoul

Where is the new gym and whats it called?


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Have a good day mate! Go easy [email protected] Dave


Cheers m8 haha


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ohh right I thought you meant actually new gym that has just opened. Been there a few times.


----------



## Guest

Juic3Up said:


> Ohh right I thought you meant actually new gym that has just opened. Been there a few times.


Ahh sorry m8 I had my wires crossed. Liams going to a new gym later on apparently. I thought you meant FnT


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ye bro I meant the "new gym" or something what liam said. Always curious to know what these new gyms are like lol.

thinkin of tryin that outline fitness in little lever, 10 mins away jump on m60 for me. never been there? website pictures look good


----------



## Guest

Juic3Up said:


> Ye bro I meant the "new gym" or something what liam said. Always curious to know what these new gyms are like lol.
> 
> thinkin of tryin that outline fitness in little lever, 10 mins away jump on m60 for me. never been there? website pictures look good


Im not keen on fitness type gyms tbh, I used to goto DW Sports, good gym tbh only gripe was db's werent heavy enough and full of iphone jockeys checking their biceps out in the mirror.

Much prefer the hardcore type gym


----------



## Guest

Enjoyed that m8, belting session. Cheers! Am absolutely bolloxed haha


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Where is the new gym and whats it called?


It's on the east lancs mate near Astley. Not sure what its called. Gonna go after been nandos.

Just back from session with @Dave and was a really good session. Dave said his delts were wrecked afterwards so job done.

We did

DBShoulder press

40Kg x 12

50 x 8

55 x 5

55 x 5

DB lateral raises

12 x 20

12 x 20 with a few partials. Complete failure

18 x 8

18 x 6 drop set 10 x 8

Reverse pec dec

60 x 12

65 x 12

75 x 12

75 x 10 drop set 40 x 8

Machine press FST7

65 (i think) x 10 x 3

50 x 10 x 4

We were both done after this. Having PWO shake now and a quick power nap.


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Enjoyed that m8, belting session. Cheers! Am absolutely bolloxed haha


Haha good mate! Next time a leg session!


----------



## NorthernSoul

If you find out what it's called post it up so I can google it.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> It's on the east lancs mate near Astley. Not sure what its called. Gonna go after been nandos.
> 
> Just back from session with @Dave and was a really good session. Dave said his delts were wrecked afterwards so job done.
> 
> We did
> 
> DBShoulder press
> 
> 40Kg x 12
> 
> 50 x 8
> 
> 55 x 5
> 
> 55 x 5
> 
> DB lateral raises
> 
> 12 x 20
> 
> 12 x 20 with a few partials. Complete failure
> 
> 18 x 8
> 
> 18 x 6 drop set 10 x 8
> 
> Reverse pec dec
> 
> 60 x 12
> 
> 65 x 12
> 
> 75 x 12
> 
> 75 x 10 drop set 40 x 8
> 
> Machine press FST7
> 
> 65 (i think) x 10 x 3
> 
> 50 x 10 x 4
> 
> We were both done after this. Having PWO shake now and a quick power nap.


Strong buggers! !

Sounds like a good session :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Only his first DB press was in kg you'll notice, all the rest was in lbs I reckon!

Jokes aside, that is some really good weights you shifting mate! What you on at the moment cycle wise?


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> If you find out what it's called post it up so I can google it.


Just been that gym and its called gym28. Looks a really good gym. Gonna train there next week and might join. Everything is brand new, DB's go up to 90kg and got all the equipment I need.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Only his first DB press was in kg you'll notice, all the rest was in lbs I reckon!
> 
> Jokes aside, that is some really good weights you shifting mate! What you on at the moment cycle wise?


Haha yes mate it was in pounds! We are only weak!

Just started a blast this week of test and a couple orals.


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> Just been that gym and its called gym28. Looks a really good gym. Gonna train there next week and might join. Everything is brand new, DB's go up to 90kg and got all the equipment I need.


Might take a visit, looking for something better anyway!


----------



## liam0810

So yesterday was a cheat day but nothing mad as was feeling a little ropey. Had a maccies, a curry, some sweets and 4 shakes with oats, EVOO and whey. Woke up in the night with sick in my mouth which was delightful. Feeling very ropey today, probably that b4stard curry as my mate says he might take the afternoon off coz he feels bad! Still going to get my food down me and will be training at that new gym I went to look at on Saturday. Tonight is chest and will be aiming for incline DB pressing the 60's and upping all my weights from last week. As I changed my usual Saturday session coz I trained with Dave, I'm going to throw in 3 exercises for calves as well.

Hopefully by the time I get to the gym, I feel ok as I don't think throwing up or sharting would be a good impression on my first day there!


----------



## dipdabs

Omg that's disgusting


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg that's disgusting


What the sharting? It happens to everyone in their life time!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> What the sharting? It happens to everyone in their life time!


Nono what's disgusting is I'm actually imagining u do it!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Nono what's disgusting is I'm actually imagining u do it!


You are sick!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Sm Tonight is chest and will be aiming for incline DB pressing the 60's


Bloody show off lol

What type of gym is it mate, independent or a chain of some sort ?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bloody show off lol
> 
> What type of gym is it mate, independent or a chain of some sort ?


Its an Independent one mate. Looks really good, DB's upto 90KG, all brand new machines. Hopefully some big lads in there as I think it helps to motivate


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Its an Independent one mate. Looks really good, DB's upto 90KG, all brand new machines. Hopefully some big lads in there as I think it helps to motivate


Sounds perfect!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Sounds perfect!


Hopefully mate, only let down is that they have decided to put in single sex saunas instead of unisex. Poor choice IMO


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Hopefully mate, only let down is that they have decided to put in single sex saunas instead of unisex. Poor choice IMO


No point going then


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> No point going then


I know! The saunas aren't in yet so i might be able to change their minds!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I know! The saunas aren't in yet so i might be able to change their minds!


I'd do a petition lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I'd do a petition lol


That's what I'm thinking


----------



## Bad Alan

Whats your bodyweight doing Liam after 1st week? Hows the pre workout "supp"??


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Whats your bodyweight doing Liam after 1st week? Hows the pre workout "supp"??


3 pounds up mate so its a start. Think I should gain at least 3 this week hopefully. Not started that yet until next week.

Anyway just been that new gym and it was a big disappointment! The fella told me that DB's went upto 90kg, what he failed to tell me was that they go upto 50kg then jump upto 90kg, so he never mentioned the 40kg of DB's they're missing!

Didn't have anything that my other two gyms had and if anything had less. Paid for the week so will train there all week apart from leg day on Thursday. Plus one of my mates joined last month so I told him I'd train with him this week as he's hasn't got a clue really.

Apart from incline DB press as could only go upto 50kg so did higher reps (12), all weights were up from last week. As I missed calves Saturday I did 5 sets on donkey raises and 5 sets on seated calves.

Home now, still feeling dopey but getting my food down me. I WILL get big!!!


----------



## Cutandjacked

50kg DBs for 12 reps is insane mate!


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> 50kg DBs for 12 reps is insane mate!


Its not mate for how long I've been training. Was gutted as wanted to aim for 65kg DB's (thought 60's earlier but checked log book).


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Its not mate for how long I've been training. Was gutted as wanted to aim for 65kg DB's (thought 60's earlier but checked log book).


Bit of a kick in the teeth with the new gym!

Nice Journal name :beer:


----------



## focus_and_win

dosent epic cheat days like that make u feel slugish mate? im a firm beilver in quality builds quality, do you need these cheats for sanity?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bit of a kick in the teeth with the new gym!
> 
> Nice Journal name :beer:


It was mate but no harm in it. Will stick with the other two as they are decent gyms, just sometimes fancy a change.

The journal name just came to me pal!


----------



## liam0810

focus_and_win said:


> dosent epic cheat days like that make u feel slugish mate? im a firm beilver in quality builds quality, do you need these cheats for sanity?


I feel sluggish the day I have them but not the day after. At the moment I'm having them as I'm told to plus it is nice to have a cheat day. When on a cut, the cheat day or meal I need to keep me sane.


----------



## focus_and_win

liam0810 said:


> I feel sluggish the day I have them but not the day after. At the moment I'm having them as I'm told to plus it is nice to have a cheat day. When on a cut, the cheat day or meal I need to keep me sane.


fair enough mate, cant be the heathiest way to do it, but who said bb was healthy!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> 3 pounds up mate so its a start. Think I should gain at least 3 this week hopefully. Not started that yet until next week.
> 
> Anyway just been that new gym and it was a big disappointment! The fella told me that DB's went upto 90kg, what he failed to tell me was that they go upto 50kg then jump upto 90kg, so he never mentioned the 40kg of DB's they're missing!
> 
> Didn't have anything that my other two gyms had and if anything had less. Paid for the week so will train there all week apart from leg day on Thursday. Plus one of my mates joined last month so I told him I'd train with him this week as he's hasn't got a clue really.
> 
> Apart from incline DB press as could only go upto 50kg so did higher reps (12), all weights were up from last week. As I missed calves Saturday I did 5 sets on donkey raises and 5 sets on seated calves.
> 
> Home now, still feeling dopey but getting my food down me. I WILL get big!!!


Are the 90kg DB's adjustable though? If not that sucks ass, 1 day doing 50's then just jump to 90's the next week... yeah right!!!


----------



## liam0810

focus_and_win said:


> fair enough mate, cant be the heathiest way to do it, but who said bb was healthy!


Maybe pal but as I see it there are a lot of other things out there that are more unhealthy. I mean look at the **** the general population eat or all the boozing they do or the coke and pills thousands take on the weeknds. I think a cheat day pales in significance to my health compared to what they do to themselves.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Are the 90kg DB's adjustable though? If not that sucks ass, 1 day doing 50's then just jump to 90's the next week... yeah right!!!


No mate they aren't which is sh1te. I think they only have the 90's for show!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> No mate they aren't which is sh1te. I think they only have the 90's for show!


That is [email protected] mate, the price of dumbbells when you get up past 40kg's is stupid, i got adjustables in my garage and they go upto 70kg using just 5kg plates, could use some 10's on them but then is akward on wrists. Not pressed more than 60kg's on them though so not had a need to.

You did the 72's at your old gym is that correct?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> That is [email protected] mate, the price of dumbbells when you get up past 40kg's is stupid, i got adjustables in my garage and they go upto 70kg using just 5kg plates, could use some 10's on them but then is akward on wrists. Not pressed more than 60kg's on them though so not had a need to.
> 
> You did the 72's at your old gym is that correct?


Yes mate on flat bench I pressed the 72's, 2 clean reps and 2 or 3 partials. I think if I tried them next week I'd get a good 6 out though, feeling strong at the moment.

Do you train at home then or at a gym as well?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> It was mate but no harm in it. Will stick with the other two as they are decent gyms, just sometimes fancy a change.
> 
> The journal name just came to me pal!


Nice to have a choice to pop in a few places mate 

Well it's an excellent title sir


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate on flat bench I pressed the 72's, 2 clean reps and 2 or 3 partials. I think if I tried them next week I'd get a good 6 out though, feeling strong at the moment.
> 
> Do you train at home then or at a gym as well?


You are farking strong mate and lean as well, really is impressive.

I got an OK garage gym at home, then a member of a Commercial gym with the pool and that shiz (until april when membership runs out and I cancel it) and also a member of a hardcore payg warehouse gym.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Nice to have a choice to pop in a few places mate
> 
> Well it's an excellent title sir


I know mate, I couldn't be one of those that just makes excuses coz they're current gym is closed ha!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> You are farking strong mate and lean as well, really is impressive.
> 
> I got an OK garage gym at home, then a member of a Commercial gym with the pool and that shiz (until april when membership runs out and I cancel it) and also a member of a hardcore payg warehouse gym.


Do you prefer the hardcore gym?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, I couldn't be one of those that just makes excuses coz they're current gym is closed ha!


I know, fcuking pussies :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Do you prefer the hardcore gym?


It is truly a weird one, big fish small pond or other way round isn't it. Overall I prefer the hardcore gym, motivates you more as you competing with some big lads and there is more testosterone flying around. Don't mind the more commercial gym for doing shoulders, core and cardio. Is also nice for the birds as there is literally only 1 or maybe 2 girls that use the hardcore gym, they can be a distraction if you going for a PB but if you just plodding through cardio a nice ass or pair of tats bouncing along helps pass the time...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> It is truly a weird one, big fish small pond or other way round isn't it. Overall I prefer the hardcore gym, motivates you more as you competing with some big lads and there is more testosterone flying around. Don't mind the more commercial gym for doing shoulders, core and cardio. Is also nice for the birds as there is literally only 1 or maybe 2 girls that use the hardcore gym, they can be a distraction if you going for a PB but if you just plodding through cardio a nice ass or pair of tats bouncing along helps pass the time...


Sounds like same reasons why I'm at a Commerical and hardcore. Like training legs at Commerical, enjoy watching the spinning and other classes as well. Plus it's good for cardio when I start it again. The hardcore is good as it has quite a few big lads in there and is like a family in there. Going that gym today made me realise grass isn't always greener!


----------



## Bad Alan

Scott mentioned arm day Saturday BTW @liam0810, don't know if hes told you. Just confirm if he hasn't!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Scott mentioned arm day Saturday BTW @liam0810, don't know if hes told you. Just confirm if he hasn't!


He just said he'll be going through a HIT programme with me on Saturday. Arms is fine by me though!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning mate, I see you have changed your thread title... confused me at first...


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate, I see you have changed your thread title... confused me at first...


Morning mate, yep thought it was best seeing as though it wasn't really a 6 month journal anymore!


----------



## Sweat

Morning ya weak cvnt. You training today?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Morning ya weak cvnt. You training today?


Morning mate. Yep training back today. Will aim for PB's on rack pulls and Bent over rows. Also not to embarrass myself on pull ups as I'm sh1t at them!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Morning mate. Yep training back today. Will aim for PB's on rack pulls and Bent over rows. Also not to embarrass myself on pull ups as I'm sh1t at them!


Talking about chin ups and backs, I read this article, Kroc has one of the biggest and strongest backs around.

I tried doing his Chin up programme last night but only 50 reps rather than 100 and that was pure killer, down to 1-3's at the end.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/building_a_big_freaky_back

His mentality is great, also got his own site where he has a journal going, impressive stuff.


----------



## focus_and_win

dutch_scott said:


> I had @CJ @RACK on that 2years ago hahah krocs behind me lol


wheres racks freaky back then?


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> I had @CJ @RACK on that 2years ago hahah krocs behind me lol


Haha, he has got an amazing back though, so much dense muscle on it. I like the transfer from world record powerlifting he is doing / has done. He is not in same league of BBing as we has PLing but still really impressive.


----------



## focus_and_win

dutch_scott said:


> That reply is gayer than Julian clarey and Eddie izards love child dressed in sequins and dancing the gangan style song!
> 
> Please stop by again


not at all, if you had him doing these 2 years ago, i would of expected more mass, thts all


----------



## dipdabs

Liam I'm getting u one of these for Xmas


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam I'm getting u one of these for Xmas
> 
> View attachment 102321


Love it


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> That reply is gayer than Julian clarey and Eddie izards love child dressed in sequins and dancing the gangan style song!
> 
> Please stop by again


Jesus H Christ !!

Looks like something out of spitting image that !

Frightened me to fu*king death !

Liam, word is your looking huge mate, top fu*kng man, one of the most dedicated on here IMO, put me to shame TBH.


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam I'm getting u one of these for Xmas
> 
> View attachment 102321


Battery needs charging


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Jesus H Christ !!
> 
> Looks like something out of spitting image that !
> 
> Frightened me to fu*king death !
> 
> Liam, word is your looking huge mate, top fu*kng man, one of the most dedicated on here IMO, put me to shame TBH.


Cheers George, got a long way to go yet to be as dedicated as some of the lads on here but is really good of you to say. Gives me more motivation to get better


----------



## liam0810

Back from the gym and feel worse today then i did yesterday. Glad I'm not training tomorrow as gonna get home and go to bed early. Then again I need to still get my meals in so will have to make sure I still hit my macros.

Hopefully i'll be right soon enough.


----------



## Jay.32

gets some updated pics up handsome boy


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> gets some updated pics up handsome boy


Will get some up at the end of this course mate. So another 4 weeks as I've not changed much since last ones.


----------



## liam0810

Still feeling ill as fcuk today! Gonna take tomorrow off work and rest as i feel knackered more than anything else. I'm never ill so hate feeling like this. Might have to get my mummy round to look after me tomorrow. Thankfully today is a rest day and I'm still eating all my meals even if i don't feel great. Don't want to ruin this blast. Weighed myself this morning and am upto 14st11 so 5 pounds on now in week and a half. I think if i gain another 10 pounds over the next 3 weeks i'll be made up!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Still feeling ill as fcuk today! Gonna take tomorrow off work and rest as i feel knackered more than anything else. I'm never ill so hate feeling like this. Might have to get my mummy round to look after me tomorrow. Thankfully today is a rest day and I'm still eating all my meals even if i don't feel great. Don't want to ruin this blast. Weighed myself this morning and am upto 14st11 so 5 pounds on now in week and a half. I think if i gain another 10 pounds over the next 3 weeks i'll be made up!


your gaining well mate.. I coudnt eat anything with that stomach bug.. gonna have to start shovelling it in now, to make up for it


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> your gaining well mate.. I coudnt eat anything with that stomach bug.. gonna have to start shovelling it in now, to make up for it


Yeah mate get eating properly again. Add some EVOO into shakes to get some extra cals in as well. I'm lucky i can still get my food in me, its being knackered thats doing my head in as its getting up and making food thats hardest. i just need to man up a little. Definitely need to man up before Saturday anyway!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate get eating properly again. Add some EVOO into shakes to get some extra cals in as well. I'm lucky i can still get my food in me, its being knackered thats doing my head in as its getting up and making food thats hardest. i just need to man up a little. Definitely need to man up before Saturday anyway!


EVOO??


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> EVOO??


Extra virgin olive oil 

Around 80cals per 10ml


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Extra virgin olive oil
> 
> Around 80cals per 10ml


NICE 1 will be adding this


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> NICE 1 will be adding this


Don't pin it though


----------



## Cutandjacked

How many calories you getting in roughly daily Liam? What ur main protein source, like chicken/mince etc?!


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> How many calories you getting in roughly daily Liam? What ur main protein source, like chicken/mince etc?!


Not really sure mate, I'd say about 6k but I just go off what Scott's telling me to eat.

Main protein sources are whey, chicken and red meat.


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> Not really sure mate, I'd say about 6k but I just go off what Scott's telling me to eat.
> 
> Main protein sources are whey, chicken and red meat.


Sounds good mate, bet your getting hyooge on 6k a day. As said before, your dedication is really good, one of the only few journals I've subbed. How were the rack pulls the other day, u beat ur PB?!


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> I had @CJ @RACK on that 2years ago hahah krocs behind me lol


I remember those days buddy


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> Sounds good mate, bet your getting hyooge on 6k a day. As said before, your dedication is really good, one of the only few journals I've subbed. How were the rack pulls the other day, u beat ur PB?!


Hoping I do grow mate and think I will, as said I've gained quite well last week and a half so another 3 and a half weeks on this blast should be good, as long as I keep up the food and training.

I didn't mate as had to do them on some smith machine as the rack was being used. Was sh1te to be honest. Will beat it next week defo!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Smash it mate ! Faith in u!


I'm going to mate! Weighed myself this morning and am 14st 12 so back to my heaviest. Saturday morning I should be 14st 13 or 15st. Feeling a little watery but its no problem, got to carry a little to get big!

Took today off work as had holidays to use plus may as well catch up on sleep and rest so I get better quicker. Plan is to stay on the couch most of the day and might nip to Trafford centre later to do a little shopping. Legs tonight and I will up all weights from last week.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm going to mate! Weighed myself this morning and am 14st 12 so back to my heaviest. Saturday morning I should be 14st 13 or 15st. Feeling a little watery but its no problem, got to carry a little to get big!
> 
> Took today off work as had holidays to use plus may as well catch up on sleep and rest so I get better quicker. Plan is to stay on the couch most of the day and might nip to Trafford centre later to do a little shopping. Legs tonight and I will up all weights from last week.


Rest and grow 

How tall are you liam? I'm a short bum at 5'8 lol

15st on me and I'd look like a unit


----------



## NorthernSoul

Can't believe you let that Egypt holiday go!


----------



## zack amin

where do you train fellow manchester brethrin? looks like the journals going good, so your team alpha? this might be a question you cant answer in regards to dutch scott but you running alot of gear for this blast?


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Can't believe you let that Egypt holiday go!


I know mate but it was for the best. I didn't have anyone to go with and going with Lou would of been horrible. Plus it seems to of helped her so that's good. Shame it cost me £1300!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Rest and grow
> 
> How tall are you liam? I'm a short bum at 5'8 lol
> 
> 15st on me and I'd look like a unit


I'm about same height mate, maybe 5ft 9. Really should get measured. I feel small mate, I know I'm the biggest I've ever been but feel small.


----------



## liam0810

zack amin said:


> where do you train fellow manchester brethrin? looks like the journals going good, so your team alpha? this might be a question you cant answer in regards to dutch scott but you running alot of gear for this blast?


Alright my fellow mancunian. Yeah I got Scott's help end of May after speaking to Rack. Next thing there's 100's of us haha!

I train at Beefit in Little Hulton and also at Yourgym which is at Salford Reds stadium. Where do you train pal?

Not going to go into much detail about what my blast is but its a lot more test then I've used before but suppose that's why it's a blast!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm about same height mate, maybe 5ft 9. Really should get measured. I feel small mate, I know I'm the biggest I've ever been but feel small.


Lol. I'm 5'9 with shoes 

I'm sure your not small mate, keen to see some update pics at the end of your blast


----------



## zack amin

liam0810 said:


> Alright my fellow mancunian. Yeah I got Scott's help end of May after speaking to Rack. Next thing there's 100's of us haha!
> 
> I train at Beefit in Little Hulton and also at Yourgym which is at Salford Reds stadium. Where do you train pal?
> 
> Not going to go into much detail about what my blast is but its a lot more test then I've used before but suppose that's why it's a blast!


yeh thats fine i thought id ask the cheeky question anyway lol, how you finding his work ethics and diet plans? just a little interest thats all, im from rochdale so train at evolution for bit, now in a small back street gym, might check out milkys place in the new year, take it your enjoying team alpha? everyones got that illness lately ive got an appointment later fcukin glands!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'm 5'9 with shoes
> 
> I'm sure your not small mate, keen to see some update pics at the end of your blast


3 more weeks mate and ill get them up.


----------



## liam0810

zack amin said:


> yeh thats fine i thought id ask the cheeky question anyway lol, how you finding his work ethics and diet plans? just a little interest thats all, im from rochdale so train at evolution for bit, now in a small back street gym, might check out milkys place in the new year, take it your enjoying team alpha? everyones got that illness lately ive got an appointment later fcukin glands!


I do love working with him pal, completely different to what I've done before, he changes my diet and training every few weeks which stops it getting boring. I honestly think being with him these last 6 months has brought me in leaps and bounds.

I've trained with Milky at his gym and its a good one mate. I fancy trying Evolution some time soon, wish it was closer to me as it would take me 45 mins a night to get there so its a no go.

I feel a lot better today and luckily it wasn't that sh1tting and vomiting bug so still been able to keep my food intake in.

How long you been training for?


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> I know mate but it was for the best. I didn't have anyone to go with and going with Lou would of been horrible. Plus it seems to of helped her so that's good. Shame it cost me £1300!!


Ouch  the money bit hurt me as well


----------



## zack amin

liam0810 said:


> I do love working with him pal, completely different to what I've done before, he changes my diet and training every few weeks which stops it getting boring. I honestly think being with him these last 6 months has brought me in leaps and bounds.
> 
> I've trained with Milky at his gym and its a good one mate. I fancy trying Evolution some time soon, wish it was closer to me as it would take me 45 mins a night to get there so its a no go.
> 
> I feel a lot better today and luckily it wasn't that sh1tting and vomiting bug so still been able to keep my food intake in.
> 
> How long you been training for?


evolutions nice mate, i mean equipment wise its nothing special compared to any other top end gym, but the equipment is all still like brand new, well taken care off, you can tell john and paul really take pride in keeping a top gym, nice lads in there to, some unusually strong fcukers, i was 18-19 when i was training there so they seemed huge to lol, i been training around 8 years now, since i was about 14, 23 now, what about yourself? nice to to catch up with local lads on the forum seems more and more are popping up lately, must be the christmas atmosphere lol


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Ouch  the money bit hurt me as well


I know mate, I'm trying not to think about it, as ill just end up crying!


----------



## liam0810

zack amin said:


> evolutions nice mate, i mean equipment wise its nothing special compared to any other top end gym, but the equipment is all still like brand new, well taken care off, you can tell john and paul really take pride in keeping a top gym, nice lads in there to, some unusually strong fcukers, i was 18-19 when i was training there so they seemed huge to lol, i been training around 8 years now, since i was about 14, 23 now, what about yourself? nice to to catch up with local lads on the forum seems more and more are popping up lately, must be the christmas atmosphere lol


I love gyms which is full of big strong fcukers as find it motivational. At the Salford Reds gym I'm probably one of the strongest there but that's only coz most are either 10st p1ss wet through, bicep boys or considerably overweight. Where as at Beefit you have a few lads go compete, an ex powerlifters and just some strong as fcuk lads. So always find I train better at beefit and stick to Salford for legs and Saturday workouts.

Started training when I was around 19 but didn't have a clue what I was doing for about 5 years! So been training properly about 4 years. Wish I had found a forum like this when I was 19 as think I'd be looking a lot better.

Yeah mate seems to be quite a few more northern lads on here. Where you from? I'm guessing Oldham/Rochdale way if you train at Evolution


----------



## NorthernSoul

Went to sharm last year with the girl, lovely hotel and boiling. Stayed at Maritim Royal Peninsula or something. Didn't go in the sea as the mother said its full of sharks so I kinda got **** up by the whole fact lol. Remember being on a private beach just for our hotel residents just off that market place bit and got told to get off their beach when we had set up our kit and towels, ordered pina coladas and about to take a little paddle because we weren't residents or whatever. I went propper mad to them showing my hotel card key and had a crowd of people on looking haha. Turned out there was loads of maritim peninsula hotels and this wasn't out private beach lol, pretty embarressed but kinda rude of them how they were very blunt with the situation. Our actual hotel staff treat you like royalty though. Here's another good'n!!! Was like our 3rd or 2nd day till end of holiday and still had like 6,000 quid in egyptian left and we just wanted to spend it. Our aim was to have a day where we lived like kings. So it basically couldn't go to plan because we are messers and love to slum it so no matter what we do its always cheap. So hotel massage, mine 230, hers was was 170. Then it came to dinner, we thought we had the cat in the bag here because our hotel had the best sea food restuarant in sharm situated in the complex which was actually thai. i think we were more focused on spending money that enjoying ourselves tho. so got the menus and we dont usually have starters, jsut go straight for a main but this time had about 5 starts to share, spring rolls, sushi, chicken noodles and some other stuff. this food wasnt exactly chinese take away it was propper elegant and one of the waiters told us we just spent more on one starter than he earns in a week :\ . service was fab, the way they walked up to you and setted the plate on the table seamed ridiculous...really not needed for me but hey its a one time thing on holiday! not to mention the most expensive red wine in the menu which tasted like **** but got ****ed off it easy enough which was about 230 egyptian. had to order some coke tho to wash it down lol. after that we had a few mains each, started swapping plates and everything, lobster, crab legs, some fish that was in one peice on a plate but was cooked and tasted well nice, steak, some malaysian curry and caviar oh and not forgetting the fries  . was actualyl stuffed, half of it didnt get eaten but i hate waste so felt crap. couldnt go without the dessert though, chocolate cake and cream and she had a bannana split that they said they can make up for her but wasnt on the menu. but like i say it was all so elegant and really not usual kind of thing, the chocolate cake was so rich . we kept getting starred at by the staff and even the kitchen staff kept looking at us through the hole in the wall like we were some rich fvckers. had more wine and probably in there for over 2 hours. bill came to 600 egyptian and we were actually laughing, that was about 80quid in english. plus our massages and day to day cost probably 150quid altogether. went to the market on last day and bought about 10 pairs of nikes and 10 pairs of converse and she got about 20 bags, plus a hold all to get it all back in. took about 1,000 egyptian back in the end lol so nearly managed it!

i am CLEARLY in need of a holiday!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

wtf have i just done


----------



## liam0810

Well cheers for that mate, you've really cheered me up by telling me how great and cheap your holiday was to Sharm!


----------



## zack amin

liam0810 said:


> I love gyms which is full of big strong fcukers as find it motivational. At the Salford Reds gym I'm probably one of the strongest there but that's only coz most are either 10st p1ss wet through, bicep boys or considerably overweight. Where as at Beefit you have a few lads go compete, an ex powerlifters and just some strong as fcuk lads. So always find I train better at beefit and stick to Salford for legs and Saturday workouts.
> 
> Started training when I was around 19 but didn't have a clue what I was doing for about 5 years! So been training properly about 4 years. Wish I had found a forum like this when I was 19 as think I'd be looking a lot better.
> 
> Yeah mate seems to be quite a few more northern lads on here. Where you from? I'm guessing Oldham/Rochdale way if you train at Evolution


rochdale mate born and bred, yeh its always a much better push and more motivation to train with people who are on a higher level or stronger then yourself, gives you that extra push to get throught the platues, kind of where im stuck now, but there aint many people in my gym who are much stronger then me, so thats the reason for thinking to move back to evolution or milkys place, restart and get a nice push, btw theres an asian supermarket in longsight called kashco slade lane, there doing chicken breast for under £4 a kilo


----------



## Sweat

zack amin said:


> rochdale mate born and bred, yeh its always a much better push and more motivation to train with people who are on a higher level or stronger then yourself, gives you that extra push to get throught the platues, kind of where im stuck now, but there aint many people in my gym who are much stronger then me, so thats the reason for thinking to move back to evolution or milkys place, restart and get a nice push, btw theres an asian supermarket in longsight called kashco slade lane, there doing chicken breast for under £4 a kilo


Is it actually chicken though, that is the question...


----------



## liam0810

zack amin said:


> rochdale mate born and bred, yeh its always a much better push and more motivation to train with people who are on a higher level or stronger then yourself, gives you that extra push to get throught the platues, kind of where im stuck now, but there aint many people in my gym who are much stronger then me, so thats the reason for thinking to move back to evolution or milkys place, restart and get a nice push, btw theres an asian supermarket in longsight called kashco slade lane, there doing chicken breast for under £4 a kilo


I go makro for my chicken and its 5kg for 20quid and is Goosenargh so is good quality. Get yourself a Makro card. 96 eggs 10.99 as well.


----------



## zack amin

liam0810 said:


> I go makro for my chicken and its 5kg for 20quid and is Goosenargh so is good quality. Get yourself a Makro card. 96 eggs 10.99 as well.


ive got one i just never go lol my old man goes, i usually pop down to costco, are they free range? a need some eggs asda are rapeing me


----------



## liam0810

No mate not free range but taste fine.


----------



## liam0810

Trained legs tonight and upped all weights from last week so happy with that. Although session was cut short when I came to 5x5 squats. Started on 140kg no problem, 150kg was ok, went to 155kg and groin went again! So left squats and went to finish sessiom with hacks but groin was too sore. It seems that lower weight high reps is fine but as soon as I go heavy it goes. Don't know if its a strain, a hernia, or whatever but need it sorting.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Trained legs tonight and upped all weights from last week so happy with that. Although session was cut short when I came to 5x5 squats. Started on 140kg no problem, 150kg was ok, went to 155kg and groin went again! So left squats and went to finish sessiom with hacks but groin was too sore. It seems that lower weight high reps is fine but as soon as I go heavy it goes. Don't know if its a strain, a hernia, or whatever but need it sorting.


Get that looked at asap mate.... the last thing you need now is an injury to put you out of action.... as you are doing so well at the moment


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Get that looked at asap mate.... the last thing you need now is an injury to put you out of action.... as you are doing so well at the moment


I know mate. Might go docs now see if I can get an appointment. They're useless but they might refer me and get it looked at properly. If not I've got a mate who's a good physio so might have him look at it. Need to make sure its not cold though as they'll see my goolies!


----------



## Jay.32

your chippelarter :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

I had to Join fitness 4less gym last night.. joined for 2 months.. as I said before im fitting a new bathroom in my house, but not starting it till after crimbo.. but the bathroom suite has arrived and all the tiles etc.. so Ive had to store it in my Gym. No room in there to train..

Im really not used to seeing so many females in tight gym clothing whilst im on cycle!! I was in a hell of a state by the time I left. :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I had to Join fitness 4less gym last night.. joined for 2 months.. as I said before im fitting a new bathroom in my house, but not starting it till after crimbo.. but the bathroom suite has arrived and all the tiles etc.. so Ive had to store it in my Gym. No room in there to train..
> 
> Im really not used to seeing so many females in tight gym clothing whilst im on cycle!! I was in a hell of a state by the time I left. :lol:


We dont get many girls in tight clothing at the two gyms i go to. Actually thats a lie, one of them has quite a few but you'd rather they were in baggy clothes then lycra :no:

Whats the gym like? Got everything you need? I don't think i could train at home, wouldn't enjoy it as much, i like the atmosphere of the gym


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> We dont get many girls in tight clothing at the two gyms i go to. Actually thats a lie, one of them has quite a few but you'd rather they were in baggy clothes then lycra :no:
> 
> Whats the gym like? Got everything you need? I don't think i could train at home, wouldn't enjoy it as much, i like the atmosphere of the gym


Yea its got all I need, converted my garage about a year ago.. gives me more time at home for the kids.. instead of travel times back and forth Gym. and obviously save money on gym membership.


----------



## liam0810

Up bright and early this morning an getting train soon up to Leeds and meeting @RACK @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan for a session then good (hopefully nandos). Then my mates are turning up and off out into Leeds to get wrecked!

Weighed myself this morning and I'm 14'13 so 4 pounds on this week. I'm looking a little watery and bloated round the stomach but was expecting that from the high test, orals and all the food. But I don't mind as long as I'm gaining some muscle along the way.

Have a good weekend kids!


----------



## Sambuca

Have fun mate


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Have fun mate


Cheers pal


----------



## tyramhall

I had a cheat meal last night to rival yours mate. Pizza, jelly beans, pop corn and a mint aero!


----------



## liam0810

tyramhall said:


> I had a cheat meal last night to rival yours mate. Pizza, jelly beans, pop corn and a mint aero!


Sounds good mate! Need to up it though. Where's the garlic bread and ice cream?


----------



## Bad Alan

Got to be a nandos just for you liam


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Up bright and early this morning an getting train soon up to Leeds and meeting @RACK @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan for a session then good (hopefully nandos). Then my mates are turning up and off out into Leeds to get wrecked!
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and I'm 14'13 so 4 pounds on this week. I'm looking a little watery and bloated round the stomach but was expecting that from the high test, orals and all the food. But I don't mind as long as I'm gaining some muscle along the way.
> 
> Have a good weekend kids!


wish i was joining you..

have a good en mate :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Really good night last night. Scott was trying to get recognised by as many people as possible, he was telling people he was a big deal and was even handing out signed black and white photos of himself!

We were all leathered and I'm suffering big time for it today. Tried eating before as threw it back up. So having an alker seltzer so hope that sorts my stomach out so I can get some food down me.

Glad I've booked tomorrow off, gonna chill out and get a massage I think.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Really good night last night. Scott was trying to get recognised by as many people as possible, he was telling people he was a big deal and was even handing out signed black and white photos of himself!
> 
> We were all leathered and I'm suffering big time for it today. Tried eating before as threw it back up. So having an alker seltzer so hope that sorts my stomach out so I can get some food down me.
> 
> Glad I've booked tomorrow off, gonna chill out and get a massage I think.


Lol, good good, you getting any action ya dirty shlagg??


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Lol, good good, you getting any action ya dirty shlagg??


No mate as far as I know everyone were good boys. One of my mates did who's a little dark horse though!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> No mate as far as I know everyone were good boys. One of my mates did who's a little dark horse though!


Boring, wanted some story involving you snorting coke of some bimbo's tats or similar...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Boring, wanted some story involving you snorting coke of some bimbo's tats or similar...


Unfortunately I only snorted it off wills biceps


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Unfortunately I only snorted it off wills biceps


Half rock n roll, half gay...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Half rock n roll, half gay...


Thats the alpha way


----------



## Sweat

Lmao, class, that should be new team Moto...


----------



## liam0810

These have been posted in Scotts journal but thought I'd put them up.

First one is training and Scott making me uneasy

Next is start of the night

Next is where it all started to go wrong


----------



## Bad Alan

Haha it was all downhill after the daiquiris


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha it was all downhill after the daiquiris


Too right. Just struggled through a maccies. Dying


----------



## Bad Alan

We went this morning drove down after only a few hours kip still suuuupercharged, can't stomach **** all must be all the diet coke :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> We went this morning drove down after only a few hours kip still suuuupercharged, can't stomach **** all must be all the diet coke :whistling:


Must be mate. I think what messed me up was all the shots!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Must be mate. I think what messed me up was all the shots!


Yea I still ****ing HATE tequila even more so after last night !


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Really good night last night. Scott was trying to get recognised by as many people as possible, he was telling people he was a big deal and was even handing out signed black and white photos of himself!
> 
> We were all leathered and I'm suffering big time for it today. Tried eating before as threw it back up. So having an alker seltzer so hope that sorts my stomach out so I can get some food down me.
> 
> You big girl :lol:
> 
> Glad I've booked tomorrow off, gonna chill out and get a massage I think.


----------



## liam0810

Just had a maccies and thrown it back up. Not good pal


----------



## NorthernSoul

Went gym 28 on saturday. Great new equipment but I wasn't in love with the place. Did chest and used the smith, fvck me the machine doesnt keep that bar steady, its designed to go back and forward as well as up and down and didnt know. Abit cramped in there as well. Maybe I'm just too used to the DW gym which is massive.


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Went gym 28 on saturday. Great new equipment but I wasn't in love with the place. Did chest and used the smith, fvck me the machine doesnt keep that bar steady, its designed to go back and forward as well as up and down and didnt know. Abit cramped in there as well. Maybe I'm just too used to the DW gym which is massive.


I tried the smith and didn't like it one bit! Think a year or so down the line it might be a decent gym as it needs a few things sorting.

Oh and just woke up and still hungover!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> These have been posted in Scotts journal but thought I'd put them up.
> 
> First one is training and Scott making me uneasy
> 
> Next is start of the night
> 
> Next is where it all started to go wrong


I havent seen any of these pics with bad Alan smiling in them!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I havent seen any of these pics with bad Alan smiling in them!


He only saves his smiles for the ladies, as its a proper knee trembler when he does


----------



## TELBOR

Looking well mate!

Well, previous to the night out


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> I havent seen any of these pics with bad Alan smiling in them!


Never smile!!!

Haha there's a few but they won't be surfacing 

Envy you having today off liam still on a comedown drained to ****....


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Never smile!!!
> 
> Haha there's a few but they won't be surfacing
> 
> Envy you having today off liam still on a comedown drained to ****....


Just thrown up again mate. So so rough


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Just thrown up again mate. So so rough


What a fanny, hangover day after the day after...

To be honest it seems the case as you get older and have abused your body with crazy amounts of booze and such!


----------



## Jay.32

Liam pull yaself together for fcksake.. :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Getting old love haha


----------



## RACK

I'm tired but had enough to eat last night to keep me goin nicely this first week on diet.

Liam, MAN UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On another note, I defo need to up my electric beach useage, you're tan is LUSH!


----------



## Bad Alan

I think you need to up your usage of something other than the electric beach to keep up with that tan ha!! And liam don't want to hear anymore comments about carrying water you bastard, lean and big keep smashing it


----------



## liam0810

Lads thanks for the sympathy! It means a lot. I think I was spiked!

Just had some chicken and feeling a little human, had a good catch up with a mate as well. Going Tescos now to get my food in.

Tomorrow I better be right! 3 weeks left of this blast, I'm not wasting anymore now!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I'm tired but had enough to eat last night to keep me goin nicely this first week on diet.
> 
> Liam, MAN UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On another note, I defo need to up my electric beach useage, you're tan is LUSH!


Rack this tan is all natural ha!


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> Lads thanks for the sympathy! It means a lot. I think I was spiked!
> 
> Just had some chicken and feeling a little human, had a good catch up with a mate as well. Going Tescos now to get my food in.
> 
> Tomorrow I better be right! 3 weeks left of this blast, I'm not wasting anymore now!


Wouldn't mind hearing what you bought @ tesco lol, youre looking massive ATM dude... Keep it up


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea you were spiked and your welcome haha


----------



## dipdabs

Liam il look after u leave the shopping


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> Wouldn't mind hearing what you bought @ tesco lol, youre looking massive ATM dude... Keep it up


Got 5kg of chicken, steak, sweet potatoes, veg and other bits. Nothing out of the ordinary mate!

Cheers for the compliment pal. Just weighed myself and dropped a few pounds since Saturday but that was obvious after yesterday. Eating again now so will be back up and hopefully over what I was by Saturday.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea you were spiked and your welcome haha


You cnut! If you wanted to get into my knickers you should of just asked!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam il look after u leave the shopping


Sound! Get round here then I need a massage and a spooning partner


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Sound! Get round here then I need a massage and a spooning partner


I'm no good at massages. My fingers start hurting


----------



## Wardy33

Liam where in London do you train ?


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Liam where in London do you train ?


I train in Manchester mate so 200 miles from London pal!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm no good at massages. My fingers start hurting


Ok no massage just spooning then


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> I train in Manchester mate so 200 miles from London pal!


Thought you said you work in london, my bad


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Ok no massage just spooning then


And forking. Don't forget the forking!


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Thought you said you work in london, my bad


No pal, got a project on the go down there but finishes at Xmas


----------



## liam0810

Back from the gym and strength is definitely shooting up. Incline DB pressed the 67.5s for 5 reps (2 assisted), also upped incline smith press by 10kg and wide grip flat bb by 10kg as well. All in all good session.

Home now had shake, now making spicy beef with sweet potatoes and broccoli. Mmmm I love broccoli


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Back from the gym and strength is definitely shooting up. Incline DB pressed the 67.5s for 5 reps (2 assisted), also upped incline smith press by 10kg and wide grip flat bb by 10kg as well. All in all good session.
> 
> Home now had shake, now making spicy beef with sweet potatoes and broccoli. Mmmm I love broccoli


Get in there mate!! Strong pressing!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Back from the gym and strength is definitely shooting up. Incline DB pressed the 67.5s for 5 reps (2 assisted), also upped incline smith press by 10kg and wide grip flat bb by 10kg as well. All in all good session.
> 
> Home now had shake, now making spicy beef with sweet potatoes and broccoli. Mmmm I love broccoli


Keep telling yourself that and it will become true !!


----------



## Guest

Some pressing that pal! Strong cnut


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Keep telling yourself that and it will become true !!


Haha I fcuking hope so! Need to try it with bananas next!


----------



## liam0810

@Dave and @Sweat cheers lads. Gotta get stronger yet. Next week the 72.5s then I've maxed out the DB's but Scott will change it about no doubt


----------



## Bad Alan

Tried green beans for veg instead? Don't know if Scott has said specifically broccoli but I alternate the two...


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> @Dave and @Sweat cheers lads. Gotta get stronger yet. Next week the 72.5s then I've maxed out the DB's but Scott will change it about no doubt


Aye plenty of weight can go on them bars m8, take you a while to max that out haha


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Aye plenty of weight can go on them bars m8, take you a while to max that out haha


True mate. I think I should be benching 200kg in 2 maybe 3 weeks ha!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> @Dave and @Sweat cheers lads. Gotta get stronger yet. Next week the 72.5s then I've maxed out the DB's but Scott will change it about no doubt


Start doing flyes with them instead...

To be honest I'd not be surprised if you are in a few months time... lol.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Tried green beans for veg instead? Don't know if Scott has said specifically broccoli but I alternate the two...


Mate you are trying to make me sick! Green beans are worse!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Start doing flyes with them instead...
> 
> To be honest I'd not be surprised if you are in a few months time... lol.


Haha was doing 12 reps with 30kg for flyes. Up it next week easy. 40s in a few weeks!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha was doing 12 reps with 30kg for flyes. Up it next week easy. 40s in a few weeks!


Love reading your journal, strength you got is inspiring and all you take is 15g of Tren per day you say?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Love reading your journal, strength you got is inspiring and all you take is 15g of Tren per day you say?


On a cruise mate. 45g on a blast and that's methyl tren as well


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> On a cruise mate. 45g on a blast and that's methyl tren as well


Presume this is not alone though, the standard 1 liter of test in each eye ball per day as well yeah?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Presume this is not alone though, the standard 1 liter of test in each eye ball per day as well yeah?


No mate, I don't need it, my test levels are that high I actually have to extract test from me to lower it or else I could explode!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning mate, how you feeling today?


----------



## Sweat

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate, how you feeling today?


Likely still hungover the pussy!!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Likely still hungover the pussy!!


Haha cnut! I am ok still a bit ropey but I was feeling like this last week. Must be either something I'm taking on this blast not agreeing with me in the mornings or something else.

No training tonight as am up at 4.45 tomorrow to go London so gonna have an early night. Will train back Wednesday instead when back from London.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha cnut! I am ok still a bit ropey but I was feeling like this last week. Must be either something I'm taking on this blast not agreeing with me in the mornings or something else.
> 
> No training tonight as am up at 4.45 tomorrow to go London so gonna have an early night. Will train back Wednesday instead when back from London.


Oxy's make me feel like **** maybe this?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Did u get update from me mate


Yes pal, cheers


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Oxy's make me feel like **** maybe this?


I'm off them now mate so don't think it's that. Might be oats or maybe dbol?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I'm off them now mate so don't think it's that. Might be oats or maybe dbol?


Man up! 

You still training back today then big guy?


----------



## liam0810

Yes mate still doing back tonight.

Well I feel ok now, its weird that I feel nauseous in the morning and then ok by midday most days. Maybe I'm pregnant!


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate still doing back tonight.
> 
> Well I feel ok now, its weird that I feel nauseous in the morning and then ok by midday most days. *Maybe I'm pregnant!*


Is one of Team Alpha the father?????????? I can't remember much about saturday


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate still doing back tonight.
> 
> Well I feel ok now, its weird that I feel nauseous in the morning and then ok by midday most days. Maybe I'm pregnant!


Congrats!

Who's the dad then, I've got my money on Dave pmsl


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> Those toilets had a lot of action going on!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Is one of Team Alpha the father?????????? I can't remember much about saturday


Could of been any of you after @Bad Alan spiked me!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Who's the dad then, I've got my money on Dave pmsl


Dave finished on my face mate so its not him!


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate still doing back tonight.
> 
> Well I feel ok now, its weird that I feel nauseous in the morning and then ok by midday most days. Maybe I'm pregnant!


Morning sickness? Defo having twins then!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Dave finished on my face mate so its not him!


Fpmsl.

I lol'd in a town centre at that!


----------



## Guest

To be fair, id had better :lol:


----------



## Fatboy80

Liam's pursuit of MassiveNess - visions of you chasing the fat slag from the local to get your leg over!


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> To be fair, id had better :lol:


You weren't saying that when you were cuddling me and telling me you were going to write me a poem


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Liam's pursuit of MassiveNess - visions of you chasing the fat slag from the local to get your leg over!


Haha mate I've been there and done that when I was a lot younger! Not going back there. Ever. Unless drunk.


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I've been there and done that when I was a lot younger! Not going back there. Ever. Unless drunk.


Was her name 'Ness' though?!


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Was her name 'Ness' though?!


Nope it was Bernie, short for Bernard


----------



## liam0810

So been up since 4.30am this morning and been London and back as well. Got through my front door at 7 and then straight to the gym for back. Wasn't a great session as am so tired and plus had a shake with oats and hour before and felt nauseous again! Defo think its oats now. So gonna lay off them for a few days and see how I am.

Also, jabbed my glute on Monday and its swollen and sore today. Hopefully not an abscess as jabbed enough times but feels different than usual. Gonna keep an eye on it. Anybody got any tips for taking the swelling down?


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Nope it was Bernie, short for Bernard


Sounds an absolute saint. Mwahahahahahaha


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Sit on Ice then hear it with warm towel
> 
> Works!
> 
> Oats out , white bread in! It's all good!


Cheers pal will do that now


----------



## Jay.32

Hows it going big fella?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Hows it going big fella?


Not too bad mate apart from I slept sh1t as my ar$e is killing me. Its so swollen where I jabbed. Hoping I've not got a bl00dy abscess! Don't fancy having have my butt cheek cut out! Never had anything like this before after a jab so a little worried.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Not too bad mate apart from I slept sh1t as my ar$e is killing me. Its so swollen where I jabbed. Hoping I've not got a bl00dy abscess! Don't fancy having have my butt cheek cut out! Never had anything like this before after a jab so a little worried.


It'll be fine mate, sure one of your fellow team alpha's won't mind massaging it for you! 

Morning c0cker!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> It'll be fine mate, sure one of your fellow team alpha's won't mind massaging it for you!
> 
> Morning c0cker!


Probably mate, just worrying. Gonna get plenty of heat on it and take loads of ibuprofen and hope that helps.

Oh and morning darling


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Not too bad mate apart from I slept sh1t as my ar$e is killing me. Its so swollen where I jabbed. Hoping I've not got a bl00dy abscess! Don't fancy having have my butt cheek cut out! Never had anything like this before after a jab so a little worried.


fckin ell mate, that is a worry. If the swelling dont go down soon you better get to the hospital.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Probably mate, just worrying. Gonna get plenty of heat on it and take loads of ibuprofen and hope that helps.
> 
> Oh and morning *darling*


Bit in bold given me a semi...


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> fckin ell mate, that is a worry. If the swelling dont go down soon you better get to the hospital.


Rang NHS direct and they have said it doesn't sound like an abscess as its not red (a little bruising where needle went in), i dont have a fever, there's no puss coming out of it and its not overly hot. I'm icing it and taking paracetamol and ibuprofen. Its fcuking hurting sitting down and walking! It looks like i have a wooden leg!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate still doing back tonight.
> 
> Well I feel ok now, its weird that I feel nauseous in the morning and then ok by midday most days. Maybe I'm pregnant!


Strange you say this mate because im exactly the same! Sometimes in a morning will keep gipping like i need to throw up but obviously nothing will come out because not eaten. Yesterday i had all meal 1 then threw it up defrosting the car to go to work.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> So been up since 4.30am this morning and been London and back as well. Got through my front door at 7 and then straight to the gym for back. Wasn't a great session as am so tired and plus had a shake with oats and hour before and felt nauseous again! Defo think its oats now. So gonna lay off them for a few days and see how I am.
> 
> Also, jabbed my glute on Monday and its swollen and sore today. Hopefully not an abscess as jabbed enough times but feels different than usual. *Gonna keep an eye on it. Anybody got any tips for taking the swelling down?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ice it then heat it and repeat a few times, 5 minutes of each. Has helped me in the past. Lots say massage it but this always makes it worse for me.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheers pal, i've had one of the women in the office go home to pick up some ice packs for me, so will get them on pronto. I don't think its an abscess just probably hurt the muscles.
> 
> Oh and in other news, my mate rang me this morning, he was in the car with his 7 year old and 2 blue heart dbol dropped out of his pocket. His sons picked them up and ate them thinking they were sweets! I told him to ring NHS direct!


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Strange you say this mate because im exactly the same! Sometimes in a morning will keep gipping like i need to throw up but obviously nothing will come out because not eaten. Yesterday i had all meal 1 then threw it up defrosting the car to go to work.


I'm usually fine but last couple of weeks been feeling dodgy. Oats have now been dropped for bread and this morning i feel fine apart from the pain in my ar$e!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> got to do the heat straight after though mat so get her to pick up a hot water bottle too lol.
> 
> Mate thats horrendous, how careless can you be! Definitely needs to go to hospital imo. Kids got balls though, dbol tastes minging lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'm usually fine but last couple of weeks been feeling dodgy. Oats have now been dropped for bread and this morning i feel fine apart from the pain in my ar$e!


Not sure what mine is then because i have cereals for morning carbs, along with other foods. Maybe its the smell of cooking my chicken because detest it that much!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Not sure what mine is then because i have cereals for morning carbs, along with other foods. Maybe its the smell of cooking my chicken because detest it that much!


Why don't you swap out chicken for a few weeks for lean mince? Do you cook your food in the morning? I couldn't do that as the smell would knock me sick as well.

Yeah he was a bit silly but was a genuine mistake. Just rang him and he spoke to the docs and they said just keep an eye on him but he should be fine. He said he is hoping though that by tonight his son has massive arms and traps


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Why don't you swap out chicken for a few weeks for lean mince? Do you cook your food in the morning? I couldn't do that as the smell would knock me sick as well.
> 
> Yeah he was a bit silly but was a genuine mistake. Just rang him and he spoke to the docs and they said just keep an eye on him but he should be fine. He said he is hoping though that by tonight his son has massive arms and traps


Yeah i have been doing that mate, having extra lean mince with potatoe and some low salt gravy with veg so a shepherds pie, easier to eat but still gag a bit. I just need to make food more exiting. Might start cooking it the night before aswel, would mean more sleep too and actually make time for cardio.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> What did you jab?
> 
> Your mate must be sh1thing himself. Problem he has now is that the hospital have to inform welfare officers and all that jazz!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> How was toast! Love bread in the morning


Was good mate. Love a bit of toast, especially Warbutons toastie bread!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i have been doing that mate, having extra lean mince with potatoe and some low salt gravy with veg so a shepherds pie, easier to eat but still gag a bit. I just need to make food more exiting. Might start cooking it the night before aswel, would mean more sleep too and actually make time for cardio.


Cook it all the night before mate, a lot easier. I usually get in from the gym, turn the cooker on and throw in a load of sweet potatoes, then chicken and thats 3 or 4 meals made. Nice and easy. Plus a lie in in the morning


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Just test mate and Burr as well which i've never had a problem with. i did jab it in a little bit of different part than usual but only like 15mm away.
> 
> he spoke to NHS direct and didn't give them the proper details so he'll be fine.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Cook it all the night before mate, a lot easier. I usually get in from the gym, turn the cooker on and throw in a load of sweet potatoes, then chicken and thats 3 or 4 meals made. Nice and easy. Plus a lie in in the morning


your just a lazy a*se :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> That's good then!
> 
> Yeah burr is pretty smooth and pain free? Probably a little bit of trauma to your bum


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> your just a lazy a*se :whistling:


Jay please don't speak to your coach like that or you will be excommunicated


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Jay please don't speak to your coach like that or you will be excommunicated


just dont make me eat more oats!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> It is pal, never had anything from it before. Ill be right soon enough, might have to leave legs this week though. You think I'd of had a lot of bum trauma in my life but I've not!


----------



## Sambuca

might of had oil go between muscle/skin rather than in to muscle? did u get right in there? my one vial that gave me bad pip anyway, gave me the worst pip known to man kind when i didnt go deep enough once  . can u feel a lump from the oil?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> might of had oil go between muscle/skin rather than in to muscle? did u get right in there? my one vial that gave me bad pip anyway, gave me the worst pip known to man kind when i didnt go deep enough once  . can u feel a lump from the oil?


yeah mate went right in, but maybe got some oil get between when i pulled it out. Had ice pack on it for an hour or so and then heat so seems to of eased it a little. there is a lump about 3 inches wide!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> yeah mate went right in, but maybe got some oil get between when i pulled it out. Had ice pack on it for an hour or so and then heat so seems to of eased it a little. there is a lump about 3 inches wide!


Are you still whinging about that little scratch you big tart :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Are you still whinging about that little scratch you big tart :lol:


This pain would kill the average man, but I'm coping!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> This pain would kill the average man, but I'm coping!


So have you been doing any fun cardio lately? :wink:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> So have you been doing any fun cardio lately? :wink:


No mate, been a little quiet but its changing this weekend!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> No mate, been a little quiet but its changing this weekend!


Why where u going!?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Why where u going!?


I've decided i need a new hobby so I'm starting kerb crawling


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I've decided i need a new hobby so I'm starting kerb crawling


With a big swollen ass sounds like your only option anyway


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> With a big swollen ass sounds like your only option anyway


Might be able to get a hooker to massage it for me


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Might be able to get a hooker to massage it for me


How much u paying? Fuk il do it if your paying


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> How much u paying? Fuk il do it if your paying


You should do it for free!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> You should do it for free!


What do I get if I do it for free?


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> What do I get if I do it for free?


He will tell you that you look like Cheryl Cole and JJC........ just joking.


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> He will tell you that you look like Cheryl Cole and JJC........ just joking.


Seriously mate. FUK OFF


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Seriously mate. FUK OFF


Was only joking.... jeeeeez.

lol


----------



## Suprakill4

did the hot/cold treatment work Liam?

you also had plenty of ibuprofen to reduce the swelling?


----------



## Superhorse

Diclofenac mate.


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Was only joking.... jeeeeez.
> 
> lol


If u seriously can't leave me alone you need to put me on your ignore list supra. I've asked u to leave me alone numerous times now, so could you act like an adult please and respect what I'm asking. I don't want anymore of this sh1t on Liam's journal as I'm sure he doesn't. I won't be responding to any of your posts do do the same with mine. Thanks.


----------



## Sweat

Lets break the tension in here...

Liam how is your ass coming along?!?!!


----------



## liam0810

Who's JJC? And maybe you two love birds need to have sex, might help things.

@Suprakill4 seems to be working mate. Got a heat pad on now and pain has gone down.

@Sweat Its coming along nicely!


----------



## liam0810

Superhorse said:


> Diclofenac mate.


Where can i get this from pal?


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one mate, glad its working. I think i have a load of diclofenac (its prescribed), ill take a look when i get in and send it you if you want. Not 100% i have it so will let ya know.


----------



## Superhorse

liam0810 said:


> Where can i get this from pal?


ADC/UP or probs whoever you get your other stuff from...it's very popular for this sort of issue and probs what the doc would give you if you went.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate, glad its working. I think i have a load of diclofenac (its prescribed), ill take a look when i get in and send it you if you want. Not 100% i have it so will let ya know.


If you have mate that would be great! Let me know


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> If u seriously can't leave me alone you need to put me on your ignore list supra. I've asked u to leave me alone numerous times now, so could you act like an adult please and respect what I'm asking. I don't want anymore of this sh1t on Liam's journal as I'm sure he doesn't. I won't be responding to any of your posts do do the same with mine. Thanks.


Ah, the wonderful internet.

Why can't we all get along lol.

Diclafenac works a treat Liam, missus has a supply of it lol


----------



## liam0810

Well I ended up in A&E at 6am this morning and was in so much pain with my bum! They've given me anti biotics for it, so I'm back in bed now for a few hours then the office. Need it better for tomoz as going seeing someone and don't wanna be letting her down


----------



## RACK

Just double drop some viagra and cialis mate.......... always does the trick for me


----------



## liam0810

Not got a problem with that mate, its the train journey with this ar$e!


----------



## RACK

TADDAAAAARRRR


----------



## RACK

On a serious note, did the hospital say it was an absess and they'd drain it or jsut send you away with the tablets?


----------



## Sambuca

RACK said:


> TADDAAAAARRRR
> 
> View attachment 103356


haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> On a serious note, did the hospital say it was an absess and they'd drain it or jsut send you away with the tablets?


Just sent me away with tabs. They said I don't have any signs of an abscess and its painful as its so swollen and near the joint. If its no better in 48 hours off to A&E I go again!


----------



## dipdabs

I feel sorry for the poor girl Ul b letting down cos u couldn't jab your ass right she is prob looking forward to it. Duno why tho you're a funny looking thing!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I feel sorry for the poor girl Ul b letting down cos u couldn't jab your ass right she is prob looking forward to it. Duno why tho you're a funny looking thing!


You wish you were the girl who iwas seeing. I'm sure she'll understand and ill make it up to her. Being Alpha though maybe I just need to suck it up!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> You wish you were the girl who iwas seeing. I'm sure she'll understand and ill make it up to her. Being Alpha though maybe I just need to suck it up!


U have got girls all wrong Liam she would say be alpha and suck it up like u say


----------



## Suprakill4

Ouch! seriously that bad? I wander what you have done then mate.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> U have got girls all wrong Liam she would say be alpha and suck it up like u say


I was hoping she say "wow your alpha, let me suck you"


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Ouch! seriously that bad? I wander what you have done then mate.


Yes mate that bad! It's constant so that's why it's so bad. Think must of hit a nerve or something like that. It's not the gear as its Burr which is bang on. Just trying to get some strong painkillers now off a mate. Should help me through the day.


----------



## Superhorse

Pray the diclofenac turns up.

Had the same issue as you, was in excruciating pain walking etc. Ibuprofen not strong enough and swelling got huge, no infection. Diclo sorted it out, within 24 hours it was going down, within 48-72 more or less back to normal.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I was hoping she say "wow your alpha, let me suck you"


Well she probably will if u turn up with a swollen painful ass and still gone to see her lol


----------



## liam0810

Superhorse said:


> Pray the diclofenac turns up.
> 
> Had the same issue as you, was in excruciating pain walking etc. Ibuprofen not strong enough and swelling got huge, no infection. Diclo sorted it out, within 24 hours it was going down, within 48-72 more or less back to normal.


They only give me one lot of Diclo the fcukers! Don't think ill get any mate at this time. Think ill stick to jabbing delts!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate that bad! It's constant so that's why it's so bad. Think must of hit a nerve or something like that. It's not the gear as its Burr which is bang on. Just trying to get some strong painkillers now off a mate. Should help me through the day.


Gutting. I looked for the diclofenac and couldnt find any unfortunately mate.


----------



## Suprakill4

Try the strong ibuprofen rub on gel mate that should help.


----------



## RACK

If you were Alpha you'd let the girl spank your sore cheek


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Well she probably will if u turn up with a swollen painful ass and still gone to see her lol


True! Might even get to give her a swollen ass!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Try the strong ibuprofen rub on gel mate that should help.


Got that mate and didn't touch it. Being fair the Diclo and paracetamol seem to of helped a little.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> If you were Alpha you'd let the girl spank your sore cheek


Looks like I'm not alpha at all as that would bring a grown man to tears.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> True! Might even get to give her a swollen ass!


U could walk about with a limp together then looking very special!


----------



## PHMG

Kaywoodham said:


> U have got girls all wrong Liam she would say be alpha and suck it up like u say


no, she would say "what the f.ucks alpha, sounds like a power ranger....sorry im busy today"


----------



## liam0810

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no, she would say "what the f.ucks alpha, sounds like a power ranger....sorry im busy today"


There's a good chance of this happening, like a good chance of you actually competing! Haha!


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> There's a good chance of this happening, like a good chance of you actually competing! Haha!


There is only a good chance of me competing 2 mins from walking on stage....until then its "mrughh, stupidly unlikely"


----------



## Superhorse

liam0810 said:


> They only give me one lot of Diclo the fcukers! Don't think ill get any mate at this time. Think ill stick to jabbing delts!


Can post you a strip if you send me your address on PM. Probs Monday first chance I get though.


----------



## liam0810

Superhorse said:


> Can post you a strip if you send me your address on PM. Probs Monday first chance I get though.


Cheers for the offer mate but got hold of some.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> How were the delt changes?


Good mate, did them last night and got some Doms today. Obviously missed legs this week though. Hoping to be ok tomorrow to train arms.


----------



## dipdabs

How was the kerb crawling?


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> How was the kerb crawling?


Lol errr.... Powder room ASAP!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> How was the kerb crawling?


Hahaha it was good!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha it was good!


Just good?  lol


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Just good?  lol


Would of been better than good cos he bumped into me while he was at it, I found him sniffing around junky hoes at Cardiff train station so took him home and let him feed me vodka and pay me in kind.

Tadaaa


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> Would of been better than good cos he bumped into me while he was at it, I found him sniffing around junky hoes at Cardiff train station so took him home and let him feed me vodka and pay me in kind.
> 
> Tadaaa


Haha aww nice smiles!!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Would of been better than good cos he bumped into me while he was at it, I found him sniffing around junky hoes at Cardiff train station so took him home and let him feed me vodka and pay me in kind.
> 
> Tadaaa


Oh yeah, forgot I'd seen you!


----------



## liam0810

Anyway this journal is not going like Kay's did and go all seedy. This journal is about me complaining weekly about some different injury or illness I'm suffering with, my love of nandos and my dog Lola. Oh and training!


----------



## Queenie

D'oh I shall remove myself immediately then  enjoy!!


----------



## liam0810

Hope Scoobs doesn't see this either! Scoobs if you are reading this she made me do unspeakable things and also asked if she could call me Scoobs. I'm sorry it won't happen again!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and update on my swollen ar$e! It's still painful, swelling has gone down but a large lump seems to be there. Gonna give it a couple days and if it doesn't go down any more ill go back hospital and see what they say. The Diclo is working a treat though although this all seems to be messing my appetite up as I bet I've only eaten the equivalent of one days food intake in the last two days. Gonna try and get my food back in today though.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Hope Scoobs doesn't see this either! Scoobs if you are reading this she made me do unspeakable things and also asked if she could call me Scoobs. I'm sorry it won't happen again!


Oh yeah I made u ____ then ____ and then when u _____ it made me ____


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh yeah I made u ____ then ____ and then when u _____ it made me ____


Yeah I made u squat then press and then when u deadlifted it made me smile


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> Would of been better than good cos he bumped into me while he was at it, I found him sniffing around junky hoes at Cardiff train station so took him home and let him feed me vodka and pay me in kind.
> 
> Tadaaa


Aww :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

I see a ukm wedding coming up :clap:


----------



## liam0810

Just in Mercedes and they are robbing cnuts! Cars been serviced and that's £230.00.

Also I need 4 new tyres after a year = £1200.00

Break pads and disks = £450.00

Damaged Wing mirror = £1,100.00

Safe to say I'm not getting the parts off them!

Merry Xmas Mercedes you robbing b4atards!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I see a ukm wedding coming up :clap:


Mate I couldn't. Scoobs would kill me! Literally!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and my ar$e cheek has now gone down from Nicki Minaj size more to Beyonce. So that's an improvement!


----------



## RACK

£300 a tyre?!?! FAWK!

How's the ass today mate? (After bein bummed by merc!)


----------



## RACK

Forget that, just seen your post lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I see a ukm wedding coming up :clap:


Calm down jay was just a bit of fun lol and scooby will always be my number 1


----------



## H U N T E R

Alright Liam just popping in to see how things are going! Hope all is well mate


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Calm down jay was just a bit of fun lol and scooby will always be my number 1


Wow thanks for letting me down gently!


----------



## liam0810

H U N T E R said:


> Alright Liam just popping in to see how things are going! Hope all is well mate


Hi pal, things the last two weeks have been a little sh1tty tbh. Was unwell the first week so struggled with food, last week was ok up until Wednesday when i started getting the problem with my ar$e and therefore missed two training sessions and food has been down due to not being hungry, lack of sleep etc. Feel a lot better this morning, not close to 100% but gonna make a big effort to get food back on track and looking forward to the gym tonight.


----------



## H U N T E R

liam0810 said:


> Hi pal, things the last two weeks have been a little sh1tty tbh. Was unwell the first week so struggled with food, last week was ok up until Wednesday when i started getting the problem with my ar$e and therefore missed two training sessions and food has been down due to not being hungry, lack of sleep etc. Feel a lot better this morning, not close to 100% but gonna make a big effort to get food back on track and looking forward to the gym tonight.


Aww that's never good man :/ hopefully you start to feel better the weathers sh!t too which won't help the cause! Notices the @$$ problem seems to be getting better now your at beyonce rather than Minaj  !


----------



## liam0810

H U N T E R said:


> Aww that's never good man :/ hopefully you start to feel better the weathers sh!t too which won't help the cause! Notices the @$$ problem seems to be getting better now your at beyonce rather than Minaj  !


Yeah mate it is. Feel though i've wasted this blast as lost weight obviously over the past week. Not happy but thats life. My own fault with causing this problem from jabbing wrong. Should know better really. Hopefully though i'll be back to normal soon enough.

Hows training going with you pal?


----------



## H U N T E R

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate it is. Feel though i've wasted this blast as lost weight obviously over the past week. Not happy but thats life. My own fault with causing this problem from jabbing wrong. Should know better really. Hopefully though i'll be back to normal soon enough.
> 
> Hows training going with you pal?


Yeah youl get it back in no time man  !

Training is good mate just keeping it easy the now as I don't want to tear this tendon again but lifting like a girl is certainly having its effect on me mentally lol... But it has to be done  !


----------



## liam0810

H U N T E R said:


> Yeah youl get it back in no time man  !
> 
> Training is good mate just keeping it easy the now as I don't want to tear this tendon again but lifting like a girl is certainly having its effect on me mentally lol... But it has to be done  !


It does mate, need to get that tendon 100% before pushing yourself or you'll be back to square one


----------



## H U N T E R

liam0810 said:


> It does mate, need to get that tendon 100% before pushing yourself or you'll be back to square one


Exactly man! Hopefully get a journal up for the start of the new year


----------



## liam0810

Chest session last night:

Flat DB flyes 3 sets, last set 30kg x 10

Pec dec with hold at peak contraction 3 sets, last set 12plates x 12

Incline DB press 2 sets, last set 62.5 x 6

Decline BB press 4 sets, heaviest set 150kg x 6, last set 70 x 20

Seated press super slow negative, 3 sets, last set 15plates x 10 (8 partials)

Starting to feel better now so gonna make the most of this last 2 weeks of this blast, fingers crossed for no more illness or self inflicted injuries!

We were aiming for 16st on this blast but its now looking more like 15'7 if lucky. Still be happy with that though.

Ar$e update - its a lot smaller still sore as uncomfortable to walk though, at least its improving.


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> Chest session last night:
> 
> Flat DB flyes 3 sets, last set 30kg x 10
> 
> Pec dec with hold at peak contraction 3 sets, last set 12plates x 12
> 
> Incline DB press 2 sets, last set 62.5 x 6
> 
> Decline BB press 4 sets, heaviest set 150kg x 6, last set 70 x 20
> 
> Seated press super slow negative, 3 sets, last set 15plates x 10 (8 partials)
> 
> Starting to feel better now so gonna make the most of this last 2 weeks of this blast, fingers crossed for no more illness or self inflicted injuries!
> 
> We were aiming for 16st on this blast but its now looking more like 15'7 if lucky. Still be happy with that though.
> 
> Ar$e update - its a lot smaller still sore as uncomfortable to walk though, at least its improving.


Some heavy lifting there dude, well done! Chest is a real weak area of my training, wish i could bench that much


----------



## dipdabs

dutch_scott said:


> Ah I think I can hear @suprakill s heart snap'
> 
> Pics r killers


Lolollllolllll no no he was just joking about the hotel room he was taking his misses anyway and would never stray.., OBV


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> Some heavy lifting there dude, well done! Chest is a real weak area of my training, wish i could bench that much


I'd swap more size for my strength pal. Chest is lacking a lot


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Lolollllolllll no no he was just joking about the hotel room he was taking his misses anyway and would never stray.., OBV


Still going on about this lol dont flatter yourself, i dont find you attractive in the slightest. I was joking at the time, get over yourself lol. Thanks for the mention Dutch, have missed talking to you..............

You glute much better Liam? HAve you still been doing the hot cold treatment?

Have found about 20 diclos if you still want em.


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Still going on about this lol dont flatter yourself, i dont find you attractive in the slightest. I was joking at the time, get over yourself lol. Thanks for the mention Dutch, have missed talking to you..............
> 
> You glute much better Liam? HAve you still been doing the hot cold treatment?
> 
> Have found about 20 diclos if you still want em.


I just said you were joking FFS calm down

Look what uve done Scott


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> I just said you were joking FFS calm down
> 
> Look what uve done Scott


Scotts done nothing, i can see there was humour in his post. Yours on the other hand, cluttering Liams journal with bullsh1it that you had a go at me for lol ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.

Calm down? Im completelty calm.

Sorry to post in your thread and clutter it mate.


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Scotts done nothing, i can see there was humour in his post. Yours on the other hand, cluttering Liams journal with bullsh1it that you had a go at me for lol ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.
> 
> Calm down? Im completelty calm.
> 
> Sorry to post in your thread and clutter it mate.


It's alright I can make it up to Liam


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Still going on about this lol dont flatter yourself, i dont find you attractive in the slightest. I was joking at the time, get over yourself lol. Thanks for the mention Dutch, have missed talking to you..............
> 
> You glute much better Liam? HAve you still been doing the hot cold treatment?
> 
> Have found about 20 diclos if you still want em.


Got about 40 diclos mate so I'm good ta. Yeah it's gone down loads and back eating properly again today. Was gonna cut this blast short but feeling right again so gonna carry on for the next two weeks and see what I can get out of it.

Cheers pal for the offer though


----------



## Little_Jay

Kaywoodham said:


> It's alright I can make it up to Liam


i thought pof girls were bad :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Got about 40 diclos mate so I'm good ta. Yeah it's gone down loads and back eating properly again today. Was gonna cut this blast short but feeling right again so gonna carry on for the next two weeks and see what I can get out of it.
> 
> Cheers pal for the offer though


No problem.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Your chest and delts will come like my back ad legs just took multi staged hammering


I know pal and when I drop bodyfat ill see what I've gained as I hold quite a bit on my chest


----------



## dipdabs

Little_Jay said:


> i thought pof girls were bad :laugh:


??


----------



## liam0810

Morning children! Woke up this morning and my ar$e is a lot better, although i jabbed my right glute last night and now have a little pip in that! :cursing: Hopefully wont end up like the other one!

Got in the office this morning and our PA was telling me how she's dropped 12 pounds in 2 months and its all because she listened to me and came off her HRT! She also feels a lot better in herself as well. I'm changing lives people!

No training today and gonna rest tonight. Got docs later as yes i have another ailment! A bloody cough that is due to my asthma and being on a dusty site last week has triggered it off, so going getting some asthmatic steroids to nip it in the bud. I'm a walking demic.

Obviously missed training legs last week and this week isnt looking likely either. If i'm ok i'll train them Saturday. Weight is going back up, so hopefully end of the week i'll be back to where i was last wednesday.


----------



## RACK

My bro used to have really bad asthma, you'll be given prednisone from the doc won't ya mate?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> My bro used to have really bad asthma, you'll be given prednisone from the doc won't ya mate?


I don't even have really bad asthma its that if I go on a really dusty site it can sometimes trigger it off and if I don't get it sorted soon it can longer for a month or so. Not sure what they'll give me. Will tell them I'm on Diclo though just in case it reacts with it


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Morning children! Woke up this morning and my ar$e is a lot better, although i jabbed my right glute last night and now have a little pip in that! :cursing: Hopefully wont end up like the other one!
> 
> Got in the office this morning and our PA was telling me how she's dropped 12 pounds in 2 months and its all because she listened to me and came off her HRT! She also feels a lot better in herself as well. I'm changing lives people!
> 
> No training today and gonna rest tonight. Got docs later as yes i have another ailment! A bloody cough that is due to my asthma and being on a dusty site last week has triggered it off, so going getting some asthmatic steroids to nip it in the bud. I'm a walking demic.
> 
> Obviously missed training legs last week and this week isnt looking likely either. If i'm ok i'll train them Saturday. Weight is going back up, so hopefully end of the week i'll be back to where i was last wednesday.


Morning mate.. I did a training and diet program and cycle, for to lorry drivers (MATES) that comes in to my work.. the one has got good will power and stuck to it.. And fair doos he is in awsome shape now!!! the other one didnt stick to it and wasted his fckin money to be fair lol.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate.. I did a training and diet program and cycle, for to lorry drivers (MATES) that comes in to my work.. the one has got good will power and stuck to it.. And fair doos he is in awsome shape now!!! the other one didnt stick to it and wasted his fckin money to be fair lol.


I've done a few recently. One lad is looking really well as he wanted to drop fat and another has gained a stone in 7 weeks. Not that hard though as both has terrible diets and training was cr4p.

I've just done another lads his bit I guarantee he'll not stick to it as he loves a drink too much and you can just tell when someone won't give it a proper go.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I've done a few recently. One lad is looking really well as he wanted to drop fat and another has gained a stone in 7 weeks. Not that hard though as both has terrible diets and training was cr4p.
> 
> I've just done another lads his bit I guarantee he'll not stick to it as he loves a drink too much and you can just tell when someone won't give it a proper go.


I new the one wasnt going to do it... he liked is ganja a bit to much... but the other guy done really well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Hows things you animal ?


----------



## Queenie

Yeah Liam. How's things?! Are u training at all?


----------



## liam0810

Alright @Bad Alan and @RXQueenie.

No training today as should be legs and as my ar$e is not fully recovered I left it. Tomorrow will be shoulders and then train arms with Scott on Saturday as he's up in sunny Manchester


----------



## Bad Alan

More of a how are your ailments enquiry ha, chest cleared up? Is it the same **** cheek mate still giving you problems?!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> More of a how are your ailments enquiry ha, chest cleared up? Is it the same **** cheek mate still giving you problems?!


No mate chest is worse. Went docs yesterday and the useless cnut after years of always saying its my asthma now said its a viral infection!

Cheek is a lot better although jabbed the other on Tuesday and this morning having pip in one and the other still sore meant 15 minutes putting my socks on!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> No mate chest is worse. Went docs yesterday and the useless cnut after years of always saying its my asthma now said its a viral infection!
> 
> Cheek is a lot better although jabbed the other on Tuesday and this morning having pip in one and the other still sore meant 15 minutes putting my socks on!!


****er that mate keep soldiering on though hope it clears soon, tear it up Saturday big lad


----------



## Sweat

Morning Liam,

Feeling any better today mate after another nights rest? Hope your feeling tip top again soon matey.


----------



## liam0810

Rest did me well. Really not feeling great at the moment but we all go through phases like this so it will pass, hopefully sooner rather than later. Think its all getting to me as was ill 3 weeks ago, then last week was my ar$e and this week is this cough. Doing my head in as never ill!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Rest did me well. Really not feeling great at the moment but we all go through phases like this so it will pass, hopefully sooner rather than later. Think its all getting to me as was ill 3 weeks ago, then last week was my ar$e and this week is this cough. Doing my head in as never ill!


Yeah it's a pain mate, You'll ride it out soon enough and be back in the zone, going to extend your cycle or anything due to lost couple of weeks? Or not an issue?


----------



## liam0810

@Sweat I've dropped my dose this week of the blast and will next week as its a waste. It's not too bad as Scott is happy where I'm at at the moment. Plus adding in slin in the new year will help.

Picked @dutch_scott up from train station today, trained shoulders with him which was DB shoulder press, cable laterals, triple dropset stand BB press and finished with DB laterals. Delts were on fire afterwards.

Then Nandos obviously and was the first time I've enjoyed a meal in about 3 weeks. Feel a bit better this afternoon so hoping its a sign of things to come. Cough is still bad but I can cope with that if appetite gets back to normal.

Plans for tonight are to lie on the couch and watch tele. I know how to live!


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> @Sweat I've dropped my dose this week of the blast and will next week as its a waste. It's not too bad as Scott is happy where I'm at at the moment. Plus adding in slin in the new year will help.
> 
> Picked @dutch_scott up from train station today, trained shoulders with him which was DB shoulder press, cable laterals, triple dropset stand BB press and finished with DB laterals. Delts were on fire afterwards.
> 
> Then Nandos obviously and was the first time I've enjoyed a meal in about 3 weeks. Feel a bit better this afternoon so hoping its a sign of things to come. Cough is still bad but I can cope with that if appetite gets back to normal.
> 
> Plans for tonight are to lie on the couch and watch tele. I know how to live!


Did u not train rear delts today dude?


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> Did u not train rear delts today dude?


No mate, usually hit them with my back workout


----------



## liam0810

Started my cheat day with a full English. Trying to upload pics but tapatalk is saying it doesn't recognise the file??

Off to do my rounds seeing the family as been neglecting them for a while. Taking Noah to Toys R Us for his Xmas present as well.

Feeling a lot better today so hope I'm on road to recovery. Gonna hit the gym hard next week and make up for lost time.


----------



## Milky

Did Scott just pop up for the day then mate ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Good man no doubt you can get something good out of this last couple of weeks on blast!

Toys'r'us has lost all its magic for me last time I went in was very dissapointed used to love that place, must have grown up abit


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Did Scott just pop up for the day then mate ?


Yeah pal, he was visiting his mate who he's moving with in the new year, so I picked him up, went gym and got a nandos. When he's up here for good, he'll be training at Beefit so you should pop along for a session.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Good man no doubt you can get something good out of this last couple of weeks on blast!
> 
> Toys'r'us has lost all its magic for me last time I went in was very dissapointed used to love that place, must have grown up abit


I'm gonna try my best mate. I dropped my dose this week as it was pointless. So from tomorrow I'm gonna up it to what t was and hit it hard.

It certainly has mate. Also I bought Noah his presents then when said he wasn't getting them till Xmas day he had a big hissy fit. Crying, sulking the lot. Never again!


----------



## liam0810

Chest tonight and all weights up! Strength is back and so is hunger.

Flat flyes 3 sets. Last set 35kg DBs x 10 reps

Pec dec with peak contraction. Last set 105kg x 10 with partials to complete failure

Incline DB press 2 sets. Last set 67.5kg x 5 reps

Decline press 5 sets. Heavy set 130 x 8, last set 70 x 20

Seated machine press 3 sets with slow negatives and partials

Tomorrow down in Cockney land so up and gym to train back, train at 1 to Euston. Back Wednesday afternoon so will train arms as missed them last week and won't be training this Saturday. Looking forward to the Christmas break now!


----------



## Sweat

Spot on mate, glad your back feel better and lifting heavy again!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Spot on mate, glad your back feel better and lifting heavy again!


In a few days, touch wood, I should be back to normal at last!


----------



## Milky

Been hit with a bug myself mate, not eaten in over 24 hours and feel like crap.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Been hit with a bug myself mate, not eaten in over 24 hours and feel like crap.


No good mate, few at work are like that. I've not been right for 3 weeks but was a few things. Hopefully you get over it quick mate.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> In a few days, touch wood, I should be back to normal at last!


Want video of you doing DB Bench with a 100kg BB in each hand as proof!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Want video of you doing DB Bench with a 100kg BB in each hand as proof!


Haha ok mate! Better find some 100kg DBs!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha ok mate! Better find some 100kg DBs!


Specifically wanted you to use a Barbell in place of each dumbbell mate, would look awesome on video... 10 million views on youtube no probs...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Specifically wanted you to use a Barbell in place of each dumbbell mate, would look awesome on video... 10 million views on youtube no probs...


The 10million views will come from when I drop them on my face!


----------



## Bad Alan

I'd watch that


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'd watch that


Bet you would you horrible cnut!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I'd watch that


x2

LMAO


----------



## liam0810

Day off and slept in longer than I meant to. Getting up now and hitting gym for a back session. Now my ass is nearly better ill throw in rack pulls again. Looking forward to training legs on Thursday, first time in 3 weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4

Strength is great on chest mate well done. Should be massive in no time.

Just had my training changed to heavy so im glad about that. wont be lifting what you are.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Strength is great on chest mate well done. Should be massive in no time.
> 
> Just had my training changed to heavy so im glad about that. wont be lifting what you are.


You might mate in a few weeks!

I did back today and as I was on my own did quite a lot of partials and drop sets just to make sure that I was completely goosed. Was a quick 45mins as had to get back and get stuff sorted for London.

Session was

Pull-ups 3 x 10 BW, 3 x 10 inc partials 30kg

One arm hammer strength rows 5 sets

Last 2 sets had a lot of partials and finished with drop sets

BB shrugs 3 x 15

Max weight 200kg last set drop sets

Close grip pulldowns FST7

Reverse pec dec delt flyes 4 x 15 with drop sets

Not a bad little session


----------



## Suprakill4

I doubt it mate, never have been strong. Most ives done is 50's on db press i think so will see if can get back to this, or more would be nice!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I doubt it mate, never have been strong. Most ives done is 50's on db press i think so will see if can get back to this, or more would be nice!


Get a good spotter, try and push heavier and have him spot, even getting partials will be tearing the muscle fibres and also will mean you are getting stronger.

I am strong on shoulders and chest and on legs even if they are diddy! Back is my best body party visually but my weakest in lifts!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> You might mate in a few weeks!
> 
> I did back today and as I was on my own did quite a lot of partials and drop sets just to make sure that I was completely goosed. Was a quick 45mins as had to get back and get stuff sorted for London.
> 
> Session was
> 
> Pull-ups 3 x 10 BW, 3 x 10 inc partials 30kg
> 
> One arm hammer strength rows 5 sets
> 
> Last 2 sets had a lot of partials and finished with drop sets
> 
> BB shrugs 3 x 15
> 
> Max weight 200kg last set drop sets
> 
> Close grip pulldowns FST7
> 
> Reverse pec dec delt flyes 4 x 15 with drop sets
> 
> Not a bad little session


Nice work mate, expecially the +30kg pull ups. What is your bodyweight at the moment?

Also @Suprakill4 nice new avi mate, did not realise you had an upper body! lol and one that is equally as big as your mahoosive legs! Good work!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Nice work mate, expecially the +30kg pull ups. What is your bodyweight at the moment?
> 
> Also @Suprakill4 nice new avi mate, did not realise you had an upper body! lol and one that is equally as big as your mahoosive legs! Good work!


Body weight at the moment is about 14st 10 mate. Should be well over 15st by now but as said been ill.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Body weight at the moment is about 14st 10 mate. Should be well over 15st by now but as said been ill.


Fooking stones and lb's, I going to start quoting my DB and BB measurements in this to throw people off!! lol

So 93kg it seems, impressive adding 30kg to that mate and repping out. I can barely do 1 set of 6-8 at bodyweight alone of 110-115kg.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Fooking stones and lb's, I going to start quoting my DB and BB measurements in this to throw people off!! lol
> 
> So 93kg it seems, impressive adding 30kg to that mate and repping out. I can barely do 1 set of 6-8 at bodyweight alone of 110-115kg.


Sorry darling ill do it all in KGs from now on!

They were partials though mate so not full ROM but it will be building my strength up on them


----------



## Suprakill4

Sweat said:


> Nice work mate, expecially the +30kg pull ups. What is your bodyweight at the moment?
> 
> Also @Suprakill4 nice new avi mate, did not realise you had an upper body! lol and one that is equally as big as your mahoosive legs! Good work!


Thanks mate, i have made serious changes the last 5 months.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Get a good spotter, try and push heavier and have him spot, even getting partials will be tearing the muscle fibres and also will mean you are getting stronger.
> 
> I am strong on shoulders and chest and on legs even if they are diddy! Back is my best body party visually but my weakest in lifts!


Yeah this is exactly what i do mate. Have a real good training partner and we push each other really well.

Am hoping for 150 on bench but im not a number chaser anyway, failure is failure to me whether its heavy or not.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Liam's got a sexy new training partner new year


Oh right.


----------



## TELBOR

Massive yet liam ? 

Nice work on the chest session mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Liam's got a sexy new training partner new year


Yes I have. It's not Scott by the way


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Massive yet liam ?
> 
> Nice work on the chest session mate :beer:


No mate, I can still wipe my own ar$e so I'm not massive yet!


----------



## liam0810

Got back from London later than I thought I would today so did arms all Supersetted like we did in Leeds. Arms were really pumped and enjoyed it as only took half an hour.

Tomorrow is last day in work but only working till 12 then taking clients out for food. Xmas is finally here!


----------



## Bad Alan

Love super sets for arms, remember the session well could of killed scott when he kept piling the weight on for cgbp! Forced, negatives, partial the lot haha

Lucky ****er I'm in till Christmas eve! Start work at half five in the morning that day too lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Love super sets for arms, remember the session well could of killed scott when he kept piling the weight on for cgbp! Forced, negatives, partial the lot haha
> 
> Lucky ****er I'm in till Christmas eve! Start work at half five in the morning that day too lol


Fcuk I forgot CGBP! Saying that I wouldn't of trusted any of the lads in the gym tonight to spot me!

You work 2 days a week, stop complaining!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk I forgot CGBP! Saying that I wouldn't of trusted any of the lads in the gym tonight to spot me!
> 
> You work 2 days a week, stop complaining!


Yoooooooou bastard !


----------



## liam0810

Last day in work today. Well being fair I've not done any work for the past 2 weeks really!

Plan for today is work till 12, go pub with lads off site and everyone in the office, train at 3 (think Scott's up again), nandos, then get out for 6ish for mad Friday. I'm saying I won't get wrecked but I probably will. Not been drunk since Leeds so ill see how I handle it! Tomorrow will no doubt be spent on my couch crying and wishing I hadn't had that 5th jäger bomb. Will train Sunday, then put for a few Xmas eve and then its Xmas Day!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and I did all my Xmas shopping yesterday in a new record for me of 20 minutes!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Last day in work today. Well being fair I've not done any work for the past 2 weeks really!
> 
> Plan for today is work till 12, go pub with lads off site and everyone in the office, train at 3 (think Scott's up again), nandos, then get out for 6ish for mad Friday. I'm saying I won't get wrecked but I probably will. Not been drunk since Leeds so ill see how I handle it! Tomorrow will no doubt be spent on my couch crying and wishing I hadn't had that 5th jäger bomb. Will train Sunday, then put for a few Xmas eve and then its Xmas Day!


It's Christmas time scrooge get merry


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> It's Christmas time scrooge get merry


I am mate but not like i used to! Can't handle it anymore


----------



## dipdabs

Baby


----------



## TELBOR

dipdabs said:


> Baby


Cryptic message Liam........?

Lol


----------



## dipdabs

R0BLET said:


> Cryptic message Liam........?
> 
> Lol


I'm saying he's a big baby/wimp/lightweight lol


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> I'm saying he's a big baby/wimp/lightweight lol


I think you mean liams fetish is being one of those 15 stone babies and he made you change his nappy!


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> I think you mean liams fetish is being one of those 15 stone babies and he made you change his nappy!


He told me not to say anything...


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Cryptic message Liam........?
> 
> Lol


I fcuking hope not! I'm a Jaffa!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I think you mean liams fetish is being one of those 15 stone babies and he made you change his nappy!


I watched that the other night and was disgusted by them! Just weirdos! Still managed 4 wnaks to it though


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I watched that the other night and was disgusted by them! Just weirdos! Still managed 4 wnaks to it though


haha trust you ya dirty git


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I watched that the other night and was disgusted by them! Just weirdos! Still managed 4 wnaks to it though


LMAO, wrong, just wrong...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> LMAO, wrong, just wrong...


I know mate, should of managed a 5th really


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, should of managed a 5th really


Defo buddy, all that gear coursing through your veins, should be able to recharge and crack one out every 5 mins tops...

Need to up your game/training mate...


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Oh and I did all my Xmas shopping yesterday in a new record for me of 20 minutes!


Xmas shopping in 20mins, fast as **** i wish that was me, i finish at 3 today then its town to wrestle with half the city for all kinds of toys and **** i have to get!!

This is where being bigger helps haha


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and wasn't as bad as I thought I'd feel. I've had a shake, bacon with scrambled egg and now doing for a nandos. Last night was a good laugh and was made up as my cousins asked me to be his best man. I'm gonna absolutely ruin him in the speech and on his stag do.

Anyway I trained shoulders yesterday and did a quick 45mins.

Machine press 4 sets, last set was stack with 4 drop sets

Cable laterals 4 sets. Last set was 5 plates x 8 reps and 4 forced

Behind neck press 4 sets. Last set triple drop set

DB laterals 3 sets x 15

Bb shrugs 160kg x 100 reps as quick as possible. These were killers


----------



## Bad Alan

Carried on with the eating big man? How was training with a stinking hangover!?!

Dreading tomorrow meeee


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Carried on with the eating big man? How was training with a stinking hangover!?!
> 
> Dreading tomorrow meeee


Not trained today pal. Training legs tomorrow. Yep foods been good today. Gonna cook a Kg of mince now and do a chilli. Also a load of roast sweet tatties as well. Food will be good next few days. Going to that Almost Famous place tomorrow that Scott was in. Gotta have one of those burgers!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Not trained today pal. Training legs tomorrow. Yep foods been good today. Gonna cook a Kg of mince now and do a chilli. Also a load of roast sweet tatties as well. Food will be good next few days. Going to that Almost Famous place tomorrow that Scott was in. Gotta have one of those burgers!


Tell me about it dude! that's why I wanted to hit that "reds true barbecue" in leeds proper american style burger portions! Good lad hardest part about having a hangover for me is getting food in still, Ive done same cooked big pan of mince, peas and gravy and will just eat as much as I can tomorrow


----------



## Cutandjacked

There's a place down South where I live called Big Ernie's and they do a man vs food style challenge and like huge burgers n American stuff. Sure you'd love it on your cheat days mate


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> There's a place down South where I live called Big Ernie's and they do a man vs food style challenge and like huge burgers n American stuff. Sure you'd love it on your cheat days mate


I think I would mate! Gonna eat little tomorrow before i go Almost Famous and have a big burger, chips, a milkshake the lot.

@Bad Alan I've now done what you have instead, mince in gravy with roast tatties


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I think I would mate! Gonna eat little tomorrow before i go Almost Famous and have a big burger, chips, a milkshake the lot.
> 
> @Bad Alan I've now done what you have instead, mince in gravy with roast tatties


Yes dude that goes down sooooo easy like you said us northern boys love us gravy 

picsoffoodpornplease !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yes dude that goes down sooooo easy like you said us northern boys love us gravy
> 
> picsoffoodpornplease !


Will get pics tomoz pal


----------



## liam0810

Up bright and early today. Gonna get in the gym for 10ish, smash legs, home, changed then meet my mates to watch United V The sheep sh4ggers. 4pm at Almost Famous, might try and fit a little shopping in as well. Tonight out for my mates bday but will be a sober one.

Nearly Xmas now kids!!


----------



## Jay.32

Merry xmas Liam mate... have a good one. x


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Merry xmas Liam mate... have a good one. x


Merry Christmas buddy. Hope you have a goodun x


----------



## liam0810

It's Christmas Eve and its p1ssing down. Doesn't feel Christmassy at all this morning. Went to the pub last night and only had a couple of diet cokes which turned out to he very fcuking expensive as some Cnut has scratched all my bumper on my car! It will need a respray which will cost a pretty penny! Anyway I'm not letting it get me down today and am going to go get a few bits and bobs for tomorrow including another present for my mam as she's been really good to me the last few months and I've realised I'm very very lucky to have her.

After that gonna have my Xmas nandos and hit the gym for usual chest session. Then of course as its what baby Jesus, Angle Gabrielle, the three wisemen and the donkey would of wanted I'm gonna get smashed till at least Boxing Day.

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and gets to spend it with all the important people they have in their life xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Have a good one mate, hopefully not too messy.


----------



## TELBOR

Returning the gesture, have a good one mate and enjoy these next few days


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Have a good one mate, hopefully not too messy.


Not gonna lie mate it probably will be. Tonight maybe not buy tomorrow will be. Ill be naked on stage in the local social singing karaoke like I have done for the past 5 years!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Not gonna lie mate it probably will be. Tonight maybe not buy tomorrow will be. Ill be naked on stage in the local social singing karaoke like I have done for the past 5 years!


I'm picturing Back Street Boys or R Kelly... lol


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Not gonna lie mate it probably will be. Tonight maybe not buy tomorrow will be. Ill be naked on stage in the local social singing karaoke like I have done for the past 5 years!


Sounds like one of my nights on the ale mate, anyone would have thought I was hung like I donkey with how much I get my little man out when drunk lol.


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds like one of my nights on the ale mate, anyone would have thought I was hung like I donkey with how much I get my little man out when drunk lol.


One of my mates always does this when pi$$ed, gets his balls or johnson hanging outside his fly, then goes up to girls and asks "Do you like my new shoes...", it is amazing how many look down, don't even see his tiny one and say "yeah the shoes are fine"


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> I'm picturing Back Street Boys or R Kelly... lol


Great Balls of Fire actually mate!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds like one of my nights on the ale mate, anyone would have thought I was hung like I donkey with how much I get my little man out when drunk lol.


Same here mate. I'm always getting starkers!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sweat said:


> One of my mates always does this when pi$$ed, gets his balls or johnson hanging outside his fly, then goes up to girls and asks "Do you like my new shoes...", it is amazing how many look down, don't even see his tiny one and say "yeah the shoes are fine"


Hahaha that's hilarious!


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha that's hilarious!


I want an update on here, telling me you've tried it over the xmas period...


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Great Balls of Fire actually mate!


Good call Maverick! 

Could I be Goose? Then again, maybe Ice Man...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Good call Maverick!
> 
> Could I be Goose? Then again, maybe Ice Man...


Goose dies, so Ice man!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> I want an update on here, telling me you've tried it over the xmas period...


I sometimes like to play c*ck in pocket. I think it's quite self explanatory. You have to put your c*ck in someone's pocket without them noticing


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I sometimes like to play c*ck in pocket. I think it's quite self explanatory. You have to put your c*ck in someone's pocket without them noticing


Your more hung than me then, mine barely pokes out my zipper so fcuking no chance it's going in someone's pocket..... Lol a mate was once copping off with this missus on sofa and took him ages to realise I had mine dipped in his drink. He whacked me in the boll0x the w4nket and I threw up all over!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Your more hung than me then, mine barely pokes out my zipper so fcuking no chance it's going in someone's pocket..... Lol a mate was once copping off with this missus on sofa and took him ages to realise I had mine dipped in his drink. He whacked me in the boll0x the w4nket and I threw up all over!


I wish mate, I have to get very close to them to get it in. It looks like I'm hunting their leg. That must of been a fair old whack to make you throw up


----------



## Sweat

LMAO @ c0ck based drinking games. We are all childish as fook aren't we!!!


----------



## TELBOR

You alive Liam ?!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You alive Liam ?!


Hahah yes mate I am! Xmas eve, Xmas day and Boxing Day were a little messy! Didn't eat much, drank too much. Today been eating properly and will do from now on.

Back in gym tomorrow and then rest of the week. I spoke to Scott before and I think I need 20 pounds on me by march and he already has it all planned out how ill put it on. So I'll let him work his magic!

I've enjoyed relaxing the last few days and seeing all my mates and family but glad to be back eating properly today and giddy for the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Hahah yes mate I am! Xmas eve, Xmas day and Boxing Day were a little messy! Didn't eat much, drank too much. Today been eating properly and will do from now on.
> 
> Back in gym tomorrow and then rest of the week. I spoke to Scott before and I think I need 20 pounds on me by march and he already has it all planned out how ill put it on. So I'll let him work his magic!
> 
> I've enjoyed relaxing the last few days and seeing all my mates and family but glad to be back eating properly today and giddy for the gym tomorrow.


Sounds like you had a fun Christmas mate and recharged and ready and raring to go again.

BUT and this is a big BUT... you are talking in lb's again... we talked about this before... come along now Liam...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Sounds like you had a fun Christmas mate and recharged and ready and raring to go again.
> 
> BUT and this is a big BUT... you are talking in lb's again... we talked about this before... come along now Liam...


Yeah a great Xmas mate. And the break will do me good I think.

Haha sorry I mean 9KG, is that better? Or 317 ounces?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yeah a great Xmas mate. And the break will do me good I think.
> 
> Haha sorry I mean 9KG, is that better? Or 317 ounces?


Better mate!!! 

What will that take your total weight to (in KG please)? Also approx BF% estimation?

I'm now thinking of targeting 100kg as the first marker for my cut, was 114kg and this morning at 107.4kg. Still on Dbols as well so reckon they will be carrying some water weight on me.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah a great Xmas mate. And the break will do me good I think.
> 
> Haha sorry I mean 9KG, is that better? Or 317 ounces?


Epic Christmas jumper BTW Liam 

Nice to not think about meal timings and cooking for a few days eh? **** me though I want nye out the way cba drinking anymore!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Better mate!!!
> 
> What will that take your total weight to (in KG please)? Also approx BF% estimation?
> 
> I'm now thinking of targeting 100kg as the first marker for my cut, was 114kg and this morning at 107.4kg. Still on Dbols as well so reckon they will be carrying some water weight on me.


I'm thinking about 102kg mate and not sure body fat, maybe 15%.

Yeah the Dbol might have a little water weight on you. Dropping another 7kg I think will be easy for you seeing how well you've done last few weeks.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Epic Christmas jumper BTW Liam
> 
> Nice to not think about meal timings and cooking for a few days eh? **** me though I want nye out the way cba drinking anymore!


Everyone loved that Xmas jumper!

Yeah mate good to relax, just wished I'd ate more! Yeah NYE is last booze up. Still my got anything planned yet though!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Well let's saddle up and get this mofo show won shall we?


I suppose so! In a weeks time ill have you beasting me. I will get on that stage!!


----------



## liam0810

Gym was good today and was a decent session. Session was

Wide grip chins weighted partials so head to bar

5sets 4-8 reps

20kg x 8 x 2

30kg x 5

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

Rack pulls 2 sets 4-6 reps

260 x 5

240 x 6

Bent over rows 4 sets 2 underhand 10 reps

130 x 12

130 x 11

2 over hand 6-8 reps

120x 8

120 x 6

Close grip pull downs fst7

60 x 7

DB shrugs rest pause 100 reps

45kg DB's nearly three up half way through ad at the end

Rack pulls were down as got 300kg out a few weeks ago but all other weights were up.

Tomorrow will be shoulders now and then legs Sunday, arms NYE


----------



## Bad Alan

Got to have a pump session before going out nye 

A solid-ish 100kg was my goal before diet too, having a 4week slin trial in Feb so maybe possible! You using it through cruise? Only 8 or so leg sessions left to bring them up so give'em a pasting dude! Popping over to see Scott on Friday I think you about to train? Will be mega for you to hit sessions with him consistently and great to have him closer for prep


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Got to have a pump session before going out nye
> 
> A solid-ish 100kg was my goal before diet too, having a 4week slin trial in Feb so maybe possible! You using it through cruise? Only 8 or so leg sessions left to bring them up so give'em a pasting dude! Popping over to see Scott on Friday I think you about to train? Will be mega for you to hit sessions with him consistently and great to have him closer for prep


Haha yes mate gotta get the guns pumped!

Yeah mate think I'm gonna be using it, waiting for the boss to tell me the next phase. Been letting the team down the past month with being ill, my ar$e and other bits so head needs to get screwed back on.

Yes mate ill be about. Come and train at Beefit. Not as good as your gym but decent enough for me.

Will make a big difference having him closer. I know if I start slacking he'll give me a fcuking! Which ill need. Saying that my training partner Danny has already said he's gonna be beasting me because if I fail then he has as well.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha yes mate gotta get the guns pumped!
> 
> Yeah mate think I'm gonna be using it, waiting for the boss to tell me the next phase. Been letting the team down the past month with being ill, my ar$e and other bits so head needs to get screwed back on.
> 
> Yes mate ill be about. Come and train at Beefit. Not as good as your gym but decent enough for me.
> 
> Will make a big difference having him closer. I know if I start slacking he'll give me a fcuking! Which ill need. Saying that my training partner Danny has already said he's gonna be beasting me because if I fail then he has as well.


Sound we just need to sort a time with Scotty and provisionally said back, probably so he can show off his deadlift strength the ****er!


----------



## liam0810

Shoulder season done. Was 10 sets of lateral raises, then 3 x quadruple drop sets on shoulder press. Finished with 4 sets on rear delts as missed them yesterday. Shoulders are feeling sore. Great to have my head back on and focused for the gym!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Shoulder season done. Was *10 sets of lateral raises*, then 3 x quadruple drop sets on shoulder press. Finished with 4 sets on rear delts as missed them yesterday. Shoulders are feeling sore. Great to have my head back on and focused for the gym!


In bold, this must of made your shoulders wide as fook, struggle getting out the door of the gym?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> In bold, this must of made your shoulders wide as fook, struggle getting out the door of the gym?


Haha they do work mate but can still fit through the door! Need my shoulders like boulders!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha they do work mate but can still fit through the door! Need my shoulders like boulders!


Some body parts can over power others easily, but I just think big shoulders look immense, just [email protected] whenever you need to buy a suit for work or ought.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Trust me well be upping them to 16 sets soon it's how I got most of my delt size
> 
> Quad drop sets r the one tho!
> 
> Gna smash Liam to bits next week then take him training


I would say ill lube up but fcuk it, a little spit will do


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Trust me well be upping them to 16 sets soon it's how I got most of my delt size
> 
> Quad drop sets r the one tho!
> 
> Gna smash Liam to bits next week then take him training


After 16 sets he'll be struggling to lift his arm from the side of his body even with no weight. Liam's getting beasted!!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I would say ill lube up but fcuk it, a little spit will do


Spit, blood, tears... interchangable...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> After 16 sets he'll be struggling to lift his arm from the side of his body even with no weight. Liam's getting beasted!!


I can't wait mate. Plus when Scott's not beasting me, my training partner will be. 6months till show time, every session counts!


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> I can't wait mate. Plus when Scott's not beasting me, my training partner will be. 6months till show time, every session counts!


What show r u competing in dude, UKBFF?!


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> What show r u competing in dude, UKBFF?!


UKBFF bikini class


----------



## Cutandjacked

liam0810 said:


> UKBFF bikini class


lol, im trying to envision that. in all seriousness though buddy good luck, i have to say yours is one of my favourite journals on here (no ****) and im sure the hard work in the gym/dieting etc will pay off in the long run


----------



## Bad Alan

Cutandjacked said:


> lol, im trying to envision that. in all seriousness though buddy good luck, i have to say yours is one of my favourite journals on here (no ****) and im sure the hard work in the gym/dieting etc will pay off in the long run


No need to use your imagination PM him Im sure there was a mankini shot going round at some point?!?!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> UKBFF bikini class


If this is the case, cut out the Adex and up anything that produces more gyno... fill out that bikini mate...


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> lol, im trying to envision that. in all seriousness though buddy good luck, i have to say yours is one of my favourite journals on here (no ****) and im sure the hard work in the gym/dieting etc will pay off in the long run


Cheers buddy! Aiming for inter90's. looking forward to it!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No need to use your imagination PM him Im sure there was a mankini shot going round at some point?!?!


Yes there was mate! I've still got that g string ready for the show. You'll have to oil my buttocks for me


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yes there was mate! I've still got that g string ready for the show. You'll have to oil my buttocks for me


haha looking forward to it!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Just booked in some killer sessions this week with mr colgate!
> 
> Shud be a bit stronger this time


Mr colgates never cheated to get my teeth this white either!

Looking forward to them. @Bad Alan are you training with us Friday?


----------



## Bad Alan

Yes mate if that's cool, ill text you tomorrow and see how you've done tonight and sort that out too!!


----------



## liam0810

Happy new year you crazy kids! Had a belting night last night and woke up with no hangover but instead with the deadly man flu! I feel that close to death I've wrote my own obituary, rang the local funeral services and picked my headstone.

If I don't make it if just like to tell you all, from the bottom of my heart you are all out of shape cnuts!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Happy new year you crazy kids! Had a belting night last night and woke up with no hangover but instead with the deadly man flu! I feel that close to death I've wrote my own obituary, rang the local funeral services and picked my headstone.
> 
> If I don't make it if just like to tell you all, from the bottom of my heart you are all out of shape cnuts!


LMAO, Happy new year buddy.

Get a whole load of vit C down ya and man up. Surprised you up this early, or maybe even expected you to of just gone to bed... lol


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> LMAO, Happy new year buddy.
> 
> Get a whole load of vit C down ya and man up. Surprised you up this early, or maybe even expected you to of just gone to bed... lol


Yep lots of vit c is bing had and water to. Ill flush this fcuker out!

I've turned over a new leaf mate, was in bed for 4am and not that drunk. Had a really good laugh and was made up as my dad got in the pub just 2 minutes to midnight.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yep lots of vit c is bing had and water to. Ill flush this fcuker out!
> 
> I've turned over a new leaf mate, was in bed for 4am and not that drunk. Had a really good laugh and was made up as my dad got in the pub just 2 minutes to midnight.


Good work quoting an Iron Maiden song there... lol

All the best for 2013 captain.


----------



## liam0810

Prefer megadeath mate haha!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Prefer megadeath mate haha!


LMAO, ace... Hangar 18 - Megadeth






Enjoy!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> LMAO, ace... Hangar 18 - Megadeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


I prefer a little bit of Marv


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I prefer a little bit of Marv


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> View attachment 105884


Whoa whoa whoa George! There's nothing wrong with a bit of Marv!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa George! There's nothing wrong with a bit of Marv!


Ok Englebirt, you woo the women with a bit of Marvin....

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Ok Englebirt, you woo the women with a bit of Marvin....
> 
> :lol:


A bit of Marv and a bottle wine laced with rohypnol always does the trick!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> A bit of Marv and a bottle wine laced with rohypnol always does the trick!


Now now, you will have the resident female outrage squad kicking in now !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Now now, you will have the resident female outrage squad kicking in now !


Yeah sorry mate. I meant the men as well


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Let's get serious now
> 
> Big year big contest!
> 
> Let's go!


180 days till contest time!


----------



## liam0810

So my man flu has got worse but I'm sucking it up and training back tonight. Session will be:

Weighted chins

Rack pulls

BORs

Shrugs

Close grip pull downs

Reverse pec dec

Time to get serious!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So my man flu has got worse but I'm sucking it up and training back tonight. Session will be:
> 
> Weighted chins
> 
> Rack pulls
> 
> BORs
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Close grip pull downs
> 
> Reverse pec dec
> 
> Time to get serious!


We are training back Friday?!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> We are training back Friday?!


Ok then I'll do shoulders tonight!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Ok then I'll do shoulders tonight!


Good boy


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope you had a good xmas and new year mate. Cant wait to see pics from run in to the comp, your going to do very well i reckon.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Huge back! Rows to exhaustion and deads to finish!


Yeeaaaa man, time to get back to work


----------



## loganator

just been havin a flick thru this thread , decent read .....what shows are you doin? @liam0810


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope you had a good xmas and new year mate. Cant wait to see pics from run in to the comp, your going to do very well i reckon.


I did pal and hope you did to.

Cheers buddy. As long as I don't let myself down or Scott then I'll be a happy man!


----------



## liam0810

loganator said:


> just been havin a flick thru this thread , decent read .....what shows are you doin? @liam0810


Alright mate. Aiming for the UKBFF Muscletalk Championships in June. Thinking inter 90s. You doing more shows this year?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I did pal and hope you did to.
> 
> Cheers buddy. As long as I don't let myself down or Scott then I'll be a happy man!


Anyone can only ask that you do your best mate. As long as you do that then you have succeeded.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Anyone can only ask that you do your best mate. As long as you do that then you have succeeded.


I know mate. I'm not expecting to walk away British champ. Just as long as I don't embarrass myself or anyone ill be made up!


----------



## liam0810

Shoulder session was brutal then and made a lot harder due to man flu.

Partial laterals 4 sets

Db shoulder press 5 sets (PB 57.5kg DB's x 5)

Leaning Db laterals 2 sets

Rear delts 4 sets 10 seconds rest - threw up

Machine press quadruple rest pause 4 sets - threw up

Home now making food and having my shake. Need to go to bed early as an fcuked from this man flu!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Shoulder session was brutal then and made a lot harder due to man flu.
> 
> Partial laterals 4 sets
> 
> Db shoulder press 5 sets (PB 57.5kg DB's x 5)
> 
> Leaning Db laterals 2 sets
> 
> Rear delts 4 sets 10 seconds rest - threw up
> 
> Machine press quadruple rest pause 4 sets - threw up
> 
> Home now making food and having my shake. Need to go to bed early as an fcuked from this man flu!


Get in mate!!! Loving those DB Presses @ 57.5kg's, your are a beast at pressing. Superstrong and all with a cough/runny nose!!


----------



## loganator

liam0810 said:


> Alright mate. Aiming for the UKBFF Muscletalk Championships in June. Thinking inter 90s. You doing more shows this year?


Nice one , yes mate im doin everything i can but will be focusing on the NABBA Nwest in class 3 and doing my best to get to the NABBA Britain again ....warm ups will be mr bolton mr southport and mr liverpool depending on were they land in my plans for the NABBA shows , possibly doin the nac open too but NABBA area and Britain if im deemed good enough will be my priority , i'll be workin the expo on my sponsors stand in may too so busy summer for me i hope ....


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Get in mate!!! Loving those DB Presses @ 57.5kg's, your are a beast at pressing. Superstrong and all with a cough/runny nose!!


Cheers mate. I surprised myself. I got 8 out on 50s quite easy so thought I'd try and get the 57s up. Very happy with that.

Feeling worse now than I did this morning, hoping its at its worst now and on its way out.


----------



## liam0810

loganator said:


> Nice one , yes mate im doin everything i can but will be focusing on the NABBA Nwest in class 3 and doing my best to get to the NABBA Britain again ....warm ups will be mr bolton mr southport and mr liverpool depending on were they land in my plans for the NABBA shows , possibly doin the nac open too but NABBA area and Britain if im deemed good enough will be my priority , i'll be workin the expo on my sponsors stand in may too so busy summer for me i hope ....


Sounds good mate. Ill probably be at the Mr Bolton as its only 10 minutes from me. Also will be at the NABBA NW as well. Will be good to see you up there mate. You've trained a couple of times with George haven't you?


----------



## Suprakill4

You still not well mate??? 57.5kg db press is just fcuking insane mate! I wouldn't even be able to pick them up.

Are you superdosing some vit c? My dad, and brother were getting a bad cold and they done 10,000mg a day and it stopped it in its tracks and has worked for me plenty of times in the past.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> You still not well mate??? 57.5kg db press is just fcuking insane mate! I wouldn't even be able to pick them up.
> 
> Are you superdosing some vit c? My dad, and brother were getting a bad cold and they done 10,000mg a day and it stopped it in its tracks and has worked for me plenty of times in the past.


Man flu this time mate. Started coming on about 29th and got worse and worse. Yep been dosing up on the vit c but this cnuting thing just got worse. Never known me ever to have so many different things wrong with me in the past 5 weeks. It's a joke. After this I will not allow myself to get ill!

I could only pick one up mate. Other was passed up. If I had to pick them both up I'd still be stuck on the 30's!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Sounds good mate. Ill probably be at the Mr Bolton as its only 10 minutes from me. Also will be at the NABBA NW as well. Will be good to see you up there mate. You've trained a couple of times with George haven't you?


He has mate yes, the tw*t has made me and dave have it on chest and me on back today !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> He has mate yes, the tw*t has made me and dave have it on chest and me on back today !


Good! It's about time you two stop fcuking about in the gym and train properly


----------



## dipdabs

He was also sick in the gym and sent me a picture anyone want to see?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!

Not been in for a while, massive yet? Good pressing even with man flu!

Have a good one with Scott and Bad Alan :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> Not been in for a while, massive yet? Good pressing even with man flu!
> 
> Have a good one with Scott and Bad Alan :beer:


Morning pal

Not massive yet unfortunately. The past month has been a forgettable one in bodybuilding terms! The man flu is a serious case as am fcuked today. Hardly slept and sweated my back out even with my window open!

How's your training going buddy? You back on everything now properly?!


----------



## Milky

I was saying this yesterday that these bugs seem to hang about for longer now, they are never a few days.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I was saying this yesterday that these bugs seem to hang about for longer now, they are never a few days.


That's true bud. Still eating and training but am just proper fcuked. Didn't get out of bed till half an hour ago and should of been in the office for 8. Couldn't get up!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Morning pal
> 
> Not massive yet unfortunately. The past month has been a forgettable one in bodybuilding terms! The man flu is a serious case as am fcuked today. Hardly slept and sweated my back out even with my window open!
> 
> How's your training going buddy? You back on everything now properly?!


Ah, fúck it! Plenty of time to grow germ free 

Hope you get well soon :thumb:

Going ok thanks mate, back on everything as best as I can


----------



## liam0810

Trained with @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan before and a good back session. Really can feel it and can tell training weekly with Scott is gonna make a huge difference.

Will was strong on back getting 50odd reps out on t bars! I managed 30odd the cnut! Even my training partner got more than me! My excuse is I'm not a well little boy and will make up for it next week.

I'm fcuked from that session but I think the eph and red bull I had beforehand isn't gonna let me sleep just yet!

Tomorrow is legs with Scott and seeing as not done them properly for a good few weeks I can see it hurting me alot!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Trained with @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan before and a good back session. Really can feel it and can tell training weekly with Scott is gonna make a huge difference.
> 
> Will was strong on back getting 50odd reps out on t bars! I managed 30odd the cnut! Even my training partner got more than me! My excuse is I'm not a well little boy and will make up for it next week.
> 
> I'm fcuked from that session but I think the eph and red bull I had beforehand isn't gonna let me sleep just yet!
> 
> Tomorrow is legs with Scott and seeing as not done them properly for a good few weeks I can see it hurting me alot!


Look really good still mate considering you've been struggling, as soon as your chest clears you'll be back growing in no time. Still lean for "offseason" mode, but you are going to get a pasting on legs mate. Even when you think you're done he will keep piling the plates on 

Feel really left out on the EPH front, need to re-stock !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Look really good still mate considering you've been struggling, as soon as your chest clears you'll be back growing in no time. Still lean for "offseason" mode, but you are going to get a pasting on legs mate. Even when you think you're done he will keep piling the plates on
> 
> Feel really left out on the EPH front, need to re-stock !


Cheers pal!

Had fcuk all sleep again last night due to this cough. Booked in the docs this afternoon as want something now to clear it up and something to help me sleep. Am proper knackered and am like the walking dead.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal!
> 
> Had fcuk all sleep again last night due to this cough. Booked in the docs this afternoon as want something now to clear it up and something to help me sleep. Am proper knackered and am like the walking dead.


You are having it rough as fook recently Liam, hope your back on 100% very soon mate.

Still planning on smashing your legs in today? Or has this illness conveniently put an end to that?!!?!?!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> You are having it rough as fook recently Liam, hope your back on 100% very soon mate.
> 
> Still planning on smashing your legs in today? Or has this illness conveniently put an end to that?!!?!?!


I know mate, never known me to be like this!

Legs will still be trained and no doubt will be throwing up throughout it if i'm like this!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, never known me to be like this!
> 
> Legs will still be trained and no doubt will be throwing up throughout it if i'm like this!


How do you expect to recover from any illness mate if your smashing your cns all the time with intense training sessions? Its only going to delay getting better.


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you expect to recover from any illness mate if your smashing your cns all the time with intense training sessions? Its only going to delay getting better.


We all know this to be the case, but then again we often choose to ignore it as we also think with missing a session we will lose a ton of progress, so just MTFU and go anyway...

Nature of the beat I guess...


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you expect to recover from any illness mate if your smashing your cns all the time with intense training sessions? Its only going to delay getting better.


I know mate, thought about that before so leaving the gym now for a couple of days


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, thought about that before so leaving the gym now for a couple of days


Wise choice.


----------



## Sambuca

if this is that cough thats been going round took me 2 months to get rid of mine :/ and still cough a bit now :/ some of the oldies i know really suffering from it :/

P.s Will is a strong mofo


----------



## Bad Alan

You could probably do with a couple of days rest mate, usually I'd say MTFU but seemed really bad on your chest. Leg workout would have tipped you over the edge I think, been docs??


----------



## TELBOR

X 100 on the rest lol

You do train whenever possible mate so don't worry about a rest, how many times have we read that you've been to London and back then hit the gym?!

R&R


----------



## liam0810

Very true lads so taking your advice and resting. Docs said I've got a chest infection so given me anti biotics. Will have weekend off, see how I am Monday and hopefully crack on again.


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope you have a speedy recovery mate. Not a great start to the year but won't hamper you in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope you have a speedy recovery mate. Not a great start to the year but won't hamper you in the grand scheme of things.


Not been a great 6 weeks mate but will hopefully be over everything in the next few days. Cheers pal


----------



## liam0810

Illness update: cough is a little better but kept me awake again last night. Cold is going though so couple more days and I should be right.

Been bored this weekend as just been lying on my couch! Might go meet my dad for a drink later if he returns my call!

Tomorrow I'm taking my mate the gym and putting her through her paces with a circuit with dumbbells. Then after that chill in the jacuzzi and sauna.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Illness update: cough is a little better but kept me awake again last night. Cold is going though so couple more days and I should be right.
> 
> Been bored this weekend as just been lying on my couch! Might go meet my dad for a drink later if he returns my call!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking my mate the gym and putting her through her paces with a circuit with dumbbells. Then after that chill in the jacuzzi and sauna.


Sauna is a great idea mate if you have a cold.


----------



## Bad Alan

Is it a swimsuit optional sauna for men and women? 

I have a sore throat and feel like ****, THANKS !


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Sauna is a great idea mate if you have a cold.


Hopefully it clears me up bud!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Is it a swimsuit optional sauna for men and women?
> 
> I have a sore throat and feel like ****, THANKS !


Unfortunately it is mate. Saying that its the local Marriott so it'll be full of saggy old women and big old dangly balls if it was nude!

I'd say I'm sorry ad hope you're ok but after turning up with that chin strap on Thursday I can't bring myself to say it haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Unfortunately it is mate. Saying that its the local Marriott so it'll be full of saggy old women and big old dangly balls if it was nude!
> 
> I'd say I'm sorry ad hope you're ok but after turning up with that chin strap on Thursday I can't bring myself to say it haha!


****s sake I thought I'd got away with it !!!!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Leaving gym! Is this swearing?


Who's leaving the gym?! I'm not! Think your man flu is making you delusional young man!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> ****s sake I thought I'd got away with it !!!!


No William, no you didn't


----------



## Jay.32

Get well soon ya sissy x


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Get well soon ya sissy x


I'm a lot better thanks darling!

Today has been a good cheat day. Woke up this morning had 6 eggs scrambled with 200g smoked salmon with 2 muffins. Had one of my normal oats, whey and evoo shakes. Then picked up @dutch_scott and took him to my local for a roast then to a place near me which does amazing desserts! We both ordered large ice creams and a big slab of cake each. Was way too much! I'm sure Scott will throw a pic up of what we ate or what we didn't! Just had a dominos now and gonna have another shake and eggs before bed.

Back in gym tomorrow for a big chest session!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Unfortunately it is mate. Saying that its the local Marriott so it'll be full of saggy old women and big old dangly balls if it was nude!
> 
> I'd say I'm sorry ad hope you're ok but after turning up with that chin strap on Thursday I can't bring myself to say it haha!


Chin strap...... explain lol

Morning btw


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Chin strap...... explain lol
> 
> Morning btw


Morning!

The silly sausage had one of these on his face


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Morning!
> 
> The silly sausage had one of these on his face
> 
> View attachment 106760


Ah, I see. The old GH jaw pmsl


----------



## Bad Alan

Lmao, ok I made an error in judgement and formally apologise 

**** me god knows what stick id be getting for my full handlebar moustache !!


----------



## Bad Alan

And in my defence its not a chin strap I just shave under my neck or it looks scruffy !


----------



## Sambuca

pics of the chin strap!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao, ok I made an error in judgement and formally apologise
> 
> **** me god knows what stick id be getting for my full handlebar moustache !!


A handlebar moustache i'd let you off with as it would be like "hey guys! I've finally decided to embrace my sexuality! Now come at me with your throbbing c0cks!"


----------



## dipdabs

Hahahahahaaaaa sorry will but hahahahaa PMSL


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> A handlebar moustache i'd let you off with as it would be like "hey guys! I've finally decided to embrace my sexuality! Now come at me with your throbbing c0cks!"


Lmao ****s sake liam your a funny man


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> pics of the chin strap!


Do you really think I kept it after this cnut seeing it!!


----------



## Sambuca

You should let them grow and nurture them in to something wonderful



Liams jsut jel he aint reppin them i bet


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> You should let them grow and nurture them in to something wonderful
> 
> View attachment 106763
> 
> 
> Liams jsut jel he aint reppin them i bet


Agreed! I've been wanting to go full beard and shaved head !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao ****s sake liam your a funny man


Will stop flirting with me. I'm not coming at you with my throbbing c0ck!


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed! I've been wanting to go full beard and shaved head !


Also known as the ewen look


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Will stop flirting with me. I'm not coming at you with my throbbing c0ck!


****s sake thought I was in there after you invited me to join you for a spooning sesh last Thursday 

Cock tease !!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> ****s sake thought I was in there after you invited me to join you for a spooning sesh last Thursday
> 
> Cock tease !!


Sorry mate i learnt it from my mam!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Wills not fat and bitter


BOOOOOOM


----------



## liam0810

Tonight is chest and gonna be looking to get some PB's!

Session is same as last week so:

Incline DB bench 4 sets

Flat DB 4 sets

Incline smith 3 sets

Incline flye 4 sets

Hammer press reat pause 4 times, 2 sets

cable crossovers quadruple drop sets

Looking for 72's on flat, 67s on incline and flyes with 30's.

Also as you can see i'm now a rep for The Protein Works and pretty much if you don't use the supplements from there you are dead to me and not worth knowing!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Tonight is chest and gonna be looking to get some PB's!
> 
> Session is same as last week so:
> 
> Incline DB bench 4 sets
> 
> Flat DB 4 sets
> 
> Incline smith 3 sets
> 
> Incline flye 4 sets
> 
> Hammer press reat pause 4 times, 2 sets
> 
> cable crossovers quadruple drop sets
> 
> Looking for 72's on flat, 67s on incline and flyes with 30's.
> 
> Also as you can see i'm now a rep for The Protein Works and pretty much if you don't use the supplements from there you are dead to me and not worth knowing!


Guessing your feeling a load better then 

Just 72's, ffs you freak! Who spots you or passes them up?

Nice avi :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Guessing your feeling a load better then
> 
> Just 72's, ffs you freak! Who spots you or passes them up?
> 
> Nice avi :beer:


I get my training partner Dan to get behind me and when i lean back with them to push my elbows up. On incline i get one up on my own and one passed to me.

need a new pre workout so will see how you rate Raze and will get some i think.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Kill it buddy big shoulders thurs


This time you can't let me be out lifting you!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I get my training partner Dan to get behind me and when i lean back with them to push my elbows up. On incline i get one up on my own and one passed to me.
> 
> need a new pre workout so will see how you rate Raze and will get some i think.


Mentalist!

I'll keep you posted


----------



## liam0810

Session went ok. Got 67.5kg DB's out on incline for 3 reps and 2 forced. Did another 2 sets on 62's then dropped to 50's to rep out and managed 10 including forced reps.

Next was flat DB's and tried to get the 67s out and was fcuked! Managed 3 reps and dropped them. Dropped to 62s and got 2 sets out and dropped again to 50s and went to complete and utter failure even with forced reps.

Onto smith incline and struggled on 100kg! Managed my 3 sets but just about.

4 sets on incline flyes using the 27's. didn't attempt the 30's as a good chance I'd of dropped them on the money maker ha!

Stacked the hammer press and took 3 rest pauses to hit 10. Dropped it by 4 plates for my next set an took 4 RPs to hit.

By this point my training partner gave in and I finished on the quadruple drop sets on crossovers.

I'm sh4gged! Home now just put a spatchcock chicken in for tea with some sweet tatties.

Picked up some GH for my next phase of operation get on the stage!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Kill it buddy big shoulders thurs


New plan Thurs?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> New plan Thurs?


Back tomoz, shoulders Thursday and legs Friday. Oh and arms Saturday.

No more getting ill!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Back tomoz, shoulders Thursday and legs Friday. Oh and arms Saturday.
> 
> No more getting ill!


My cold/flu hasn't got any worse been dropping vit c like sweets and I always find works well for me using drowsy night time flu meds, maybe because I sleep better on them so recovering?

Chest cleared up abit?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> My cold/flu hasn't got any worse been dropping vit c like sweets and I always find works well for me using drowsy night time flu meds, maybe because I sleep better on them so recovering?
> 
> Chest cleared up abit?


Getting there mate but nearly coughed up a lung again in the gym tonight! Couple more days and ill be right I hope!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Getting there mate but nearly coughed up a lung again in the gym tonight! Couple more days and ill be right I hope!


Serves you right pressing the ****ing 67's


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Serves you right pressing the ****ing 67's


Gutted i didnt get the 72's out mate! Will stick on the 67's for a couple of weeks though and make sure i'm getting a full stretch on them. Then start bashing out the 72's!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Gutted i didnt get the 72's out mate! Will stick on the 67's for a couple of weeks though and make sure i'm getting a full stretch on them. Then start bashing out the 72's!


72's is just pure mental mate.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> 72's is just pure mental mate.


I'll try and vid the 67s next week mate so nobody think's i'm a big liar! As I know it seems like a lot of weight for a little kid like me!


----------



## MURPHYZ

You massive yet ? I've been missing for a while so havn't seen any update pics if there were any. Hope your well m8 .


----------



## Suprakill4

He ought to have a ronnie coleman chest with what he is fcuking pressing the big cvnt.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> You massive yet ? I've been missing for a while so havn't seen any update pics if there were any. Hope your well m8 .


Where have you been?! Not massive yet mate but one day! Not updated pics for a while as the last couple months have been sh1te progress wise so not much point. Next pics wont be for a few weeks at least. When i start prep end of March there will be progress pics every couple of weeks though


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> He ought to have a ronnie coleman chest with what he is fcuking pressing the big cvnt.


I fcuking wish mate! Its strange as i am strong on pressing but chest is quite small. It has grown last few months but not enough t


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I fcuking wish mate! Its strange as i am strong on pressing but chest is quite small. It has grown last few months but not enough t


When you say small what does it measure??

I'm sure Scott can mix it up for you mate and stimulate some growth with all that weight being thrown around!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Where have you been?! Not massive yet mate but one day! Not updated pics for a while as the last couple months have been sh1te progress wise so not much point. Next pics wont be for a few weeks at least. When i start prep end of March there will be progress pics every couple of weeks though


Not been anywhere m8, just havn't been on here, gets a bit samey. Had some issues I needed to get through personally and missed a load of training and diet went to sh1t, only just getting back to my normal self now, I'm training again and eating well so hope I dont get any more problems.


----------



## Suprakill4

Mines just small and weak lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> When you say small what does it measure??
> 
> I'm sure Scott can mix it up for you mate and stimulate some growth with all that weight being thrown around!!


He lies anyway its not


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> When you say small what does it measure??
> 
> I'm sure Scott can mix it up for you mate and stimulate some growth with all that weight being thrown around!!


I'm probably only a C cup mate  Joking aside i dont know really. Should measure it but as my back is wide it wont give an accurate measure of my chest.

He's happy with it at the moment i think. I'm sure training with me once or twice a week he'll be making tweaks here and there.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm probably only a C cup mate  Joking aside i dont know really. Should measure it but as my back is wide it wont give an accurate measure of my chest.
> 
> He's happy with it at the moment i think. I'm sure training with me once or twice a week he'll be making tweaks here and there.


Ooh, a C cup..... plenty there for a happy ending 

Suppose so mate, lucky sod having him training with you that often!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> When you say small what does it measure??
> 
> I'm sure Scott can mix it up for you mate and stimulate some growth with all that weight being thrown around!!


I'm probably only a C cup mate  Joking aside i dont know really. Should measure it but as my back is wide it wont give an accurate measure of my chest.

He's happy with it at the moment i think. I'm sure training with me once or twice a week he'll be making tweaks here and there.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Not been anywhere m8, just havn't been on here, gets a bit samey. Had some issues I needed to get through personally and missed a load of training and diet went to sh1t, only just getting back to my normal self now, I'm training again and eating well so hope I dont get any more problems.


Sometimes mate other things take priority over training and personal issues can mess you up. Had a couple myself last few months but hopefully all sorted now. Hopefully its all sorted for you now pal


----------



## GoHeavy

Yo yo big fella!


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Yo yo big fella!


Another one returning! You back training now bud?


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Another one returning! You back training now bud?


Yes bud! I'm back. Just started new journal. Finally got my routine sorted and clear achievable goals for my mates stag in may!

Be the first to post bud lol !


----------



## liam0810

Tonight was back:

Dead lifts 2 sets. Last set 200kg x 7. Next week will aim for 220kg.

T bar rows 3 sets. Last all out set 120kg x 5

One arm rows 3 sets. All sets at 50kg DB's making sure I had full stretch and contraction

Low pulley row with wide grip. 3 sets. Last set was full stack with a lad adding extra weight by pushing down. 6 reps

Weighted partial chins with 30KG. 12 reps rest paused. Embarrassing!!

Underhand pull downs 3 sets. 60kg x 15 reps

Tomorrow is rest day and taking my dad for a meal for his birthday if I can get the old b4stard out!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Tonight was back:
> 
> Dead lifts 2 sets. Last set 200kg x 7. Next week will aim for 220kg.
> 
> T bar rows 3 sets. Last all out set 120kg x 5
> 
> One arm rows 3 sets. All sets at 50kg DB's making sure I had full stretch and contraction
> 
> Low pulley row with wide grip. 3 sets. Last set was full stack with a lad adding extra weight by pushing down. 6 reps
> 
> Weighted partial chins with 30KG. 12 reps rest paused. Embarrassing!!
> 
> Underhand pull downs 3 sets. 60kg x 15 reps
> 
> Tomorrow is rest day and taking my dad for a meal for his birthday if I can get the old b4stard out!


Solid back session mate, can see how you built that back on your avi!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Solid back session mate, can see how you built that back on your avi!


Cheers buddy. This session was more on thickness I think.

I'm enjoying the gym again and think that's because I'm starting to feel better.


----------



## RACK

Strength still up then mate, niiiiiice!

How long til the show now?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Strength still up then mate, niiiiiice!
> 
> How long til the show now?


Cheers pal.

Show is 30th June so about another 15 weeks putting size on then start prep.


----------



## RACK

You'll be a BEAST by the time it comes to the business end of prep. You'll love it


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> You'll be a BEAST by the time it comes to the business end of prep. You'll love it


Hopefully pal. Cruising at the moment but think starting a slin and GH blast next week so that will get some extra size on. I'm looking forward to the prep mate as enjoy seeing the weekly changes. Already warned mates and work colleagues that i'm gonna be a right miserable cnut for the last 2 weeks of it!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Hopefully pal. Cruising at the moment but think starting a slin and GH blast next week so that will get some extra size on. I'm looking forward to the prep mate as enjoy seeing the weekly changes. Already warned mates and work colleagues that i'm gonna be a right miserable cnut for the last 2 weeks of it!


You will be a unit!!

What do you mean last 2 weeks


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Hopefully pal. Cruising at the moment but think starting a slin and GH blast next week so that will get some extra size on. I'm looking forward to the prep mate as enjoy seeing the weekly changes. Already warned mates and work colleagues that i'm gonna be a right miserable cnut for the last 2 weeks of it!


your already a miserable cnut, don't need to prep for that. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You will be a unit!!
> 
> What do you mean last 2 weeks


thats exactly what they said in work. You are all tw4ts! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> your already a miserable cnut, don't need to prep for that. :thumb:


And you as well you cnut. Fcuk off again!


----------



## Sweat

Evening you schlagg, any training or fornicating happening in your life today?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Evening you schlagg, any training or fornicating happening in your life today?


No training and closest I've got to fornicating was washing my balls in the shower!


----------



## liam0810

So shoulders tonight and am back loving training.

Partial cable laterals 4 sets. Heaviest set 7plates (35kg) x 10

Seated DB press 5 sets. Heaviest set 57.5kgs x 5 (2 with little assistance) last set 25kg x 12 killers!

Leaning DB laterals 2 sets 10kg's to complete failure including partials

Bent over rear delts 15kg 4 sets 10 seconds rest

Seated machine press 2 sets quadruple rest pause sets

After this shoulders were fried. Had a couple of comments about size of my delts so happy with that.

Told Scott that I think arms need bringing up as look a tad small compared to delts. So hoping to beast them Saturday.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Legs and arms coming your way! Shame in away for aliviya this one but next sat ill come blast em with u!


We need a team leg day !!!! Bring those ****ers up


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Legs and arms coming your way! Shame in away for aliviya this one but next sat ill come blast em with u!


You need to get your priorities right young man!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ha deal well be holding an alpha camp next month lets see who steps up


I'll step up and throw up!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha deal well be holding an alpha camp next month lets see who steps up


Im down for leg day you sick bastard


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Im down for leg day you sick bastard


As Scott doesn't seem to sleep I got a text at daft o'clock off him with my leg workout which upset me because it woke me from my dream of Eva Mendes (GRRRRRRR!) and also because of what in doing!

ATG squats 5 sets 20 reps - 6reps

Leg press feet together 5 sets x 20 reps

Smith squats 3 x 15

Lying leg curl 5x5

Step ups in bench DB 2x 15 superset lunges 2x15

Calf raises 5x25, 2x6-8

Ill throw up and probably cry by the end of this and I guarantee Danny doesn't even do half of it!


----------



## RACK

here you go mate


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> here you go mate
> 
> View attachment 107234


My life will not be complete until she has a restraining order against me


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> My life will not be complete until she has a restraining order against me




Yes please


----------



## Jay.32

any update pics mate... to see where you are now?


----------



## Jay.32

Little present for Liam


----------



## zack amin

hows it going fellow manchester bredrin? hows team alpha treating you bro?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> As Scott doesn't seem to sleep I got a text at daft o'clock off him with my leg workout which upset me because it woke me from my dream of Eva Mendes (GRRRRRRR!) and also because of what in doing!
> 
> ATG squats 5 sets 20 reps - 6reps
> 
> Leg press feet together 5 sets x 20 reps
> 
> Smith squats 3 x 15
> 
> Lying leg curl 5x5
> 
> Step ups in bench DB 2x 15 superset lunges 2x15
> 
> Calf raises 5x25, 2x6-8
> 
> Ill throw up and probably cry by the end of this and I guarantee Danny doesn't even do half of it!


Haha high rep quads suck but definitely the way to make them grow. 20 rep squats are brutal especially cardio wise 

BTW Eva Mendes is mine so back the **** off or ill butcher you into tiny pieces!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Little present for Liam
> 
> View attachment 107240


Who is that?!!!!

No update pics yet mate. Will get some in a few weeks after my GH/slin blast. Am still lean but not put much size on last 6 weeks due to illness etc. will be growing till end of march though now!


----------



## liam0810

zack amin said:


> hows it going fellow manchester bredrin? hows team alpha treating you bro?


Alright buddy. I'm good mate, loving training and eating again. Team Alpha is good especially with having Scotty up here with me. How's things with you pal?


----------



## MURPHYZ

What weight are you at now m8 ? and where is the show your doing is oop t' noorth.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha high rep quads suck but definitely the way to make them grow. 20 rep squats are brutal especially cardio wise
> 
> BTW Eva Mendes is mine so back the **** off or ill butcher you into tiny pieces!


Mate you can have Eva, I want whoever that is who Jay posted. Also still want to kidnap lana del ray and keep her in my cellar.

20 rep squats will probably end me! Can't wait!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Who is that?!!!!
> 
> No update pics yet mate. Will get some in a few weeks after my GH/slin blast. Am still lean but not put much size on last 6 weeks due to illness etc. will be growing till end of march though now!


she a little friend of mine... do you want me to send her round to see you


----------



## zack amin

liam0810 said:


> Alright buddy. I'm good mate, loving training and eating again. Team Alpha is good especially with having Scotty up here with me. How's things with you pal?


yeh mate, was contemplating having an briefing with him to see what he could offer, thats good to hear, take it you didnt slack much over christmas new years? used it as an excuse for extra calories


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> What weight are you at now m8 ? and where is the show your doing is oop t' noorth.


I'm around 93kg pal. Show is in Bedford so it's daaaaaan saaarff


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> she a little friend of mine... do you want me to send her round to see you


Yes mate, even if its against her will!


----------



## liam0810

zack amin said:


> yeh mate, was contemplating having an briefing with him to see what he could offer, thats good to hear, take it you didnt slack much over christmas new years? used it as an excuse for extra calories


I didn't really slack with training but diet I did. I didn't eat enough! Was a good blow out though and it's outta my system now. Start slin on Monday so no booze for a few weeks which I don't mind actually.

Yeah mate speak to Scott and I'm sure you'll like what he can offer. Don't think there's many on here who he's coached who would say they didn't progress with him.


----------



## liam0810

All I can say after that leg session is OOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> It's growing season glad u made it thru


I did mate but just let out a loud "JESUS CHRIST" when getting off the toilet!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I did mate but just let out a loud "JESUS CHRIST" when getting off the toilet!


Hahaha tomorrow will be fun if your hurting already !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha tomorrow will be fun if your hurting already !


Just got to trafford centre and walking like I've been violated'


----------



## liam0810

Ended up spending 300quid on myself in trafford centre when I'd only gone for Noahs present. Spent 70quid on some tom Ford aftershave so I better smell friggin amazing!

Legs started cramping up as well! Home now massaging them watching the specialist


----------



## liam0810

Arms done same as @Bad Alan & @dutch_scott did yesterday. Unfortunately trained on my own as 2 mates let me down. I could of done with someone to spot and push me that extra bit. Arms are goosed anyway so still a good session.

Cable preacher curls 4 sets last set forced reps

Close grip bench 4 sets max 130 x 5

Standing alternate curls

3 sets max set 26kg x4 drop to 14 x 5

Overhead tricep extensions dumbells

10-12 reps 4 sets top set 50kg dumbell

Standing ez bar curls 3sets 10 reps

Overhead cable extensions 1 set 20reps

Seated machine high curls 2 sets 15 reps

Tricep press downs 3 sets 10-20reps

One arm dumbell spider curls 1 x8-10

High cable curls superset with dumbell tricep extensions 2 sets 20 & 12 reps

Reverse barbell curls 2 x12 superset with rope hammers

Now nandos for PWO meal


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Arms done same as @Bad Alan & @dutch_scott did yesterday. Unfortunately trained on my own as 2 mates let me down. I could of done with someone to spot and push me that extra bit. Arms are goosed anyway so still a good session.
> 
> Cable preacher curls 4 sets last set forced reps
> 
> Close grip bench 4 sets max 130 x 5
> 
> Standing alternate curls
> 
> 3 sets max set 26kg x4 drop to 14 x 5
> 
> Overhead tricep extensions dumbells
> 
> 10-12 reps 4 sets top set 50kg dumbell
> 
> Standing ez bar curls 3sets 10 reps
> 
> Overhead cable extensions 1 set 20reps
> 
> Seated machine high curls 2 sets 15 reps
> 
> Tricep press downs 3 sets 10-20reps
> 
> One arm dumbell spider curls 1 x8-10
> 
> High cable curls superset with dumbell tricep extensions 2 sets 20 & 12 reps
> 
> Reverse barbell curls 2 x12 superset with rope hammers
> 
> Now nandos for PWO meal


you and yer ****ing nandos lol!

Volume killed me yesterday was dying during session, the cgbp is tough with no spotter hard to know where failure is. Kick Danny in the nuts next time you see him


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> you and yer ****ing nandos lol!
> 
> Volume killed me yesterday was dying during session, the cgbp is tough with no spotter hard to know where failure is. Kick Danny in the nuts next time you see him


I did it on smith mate so a little safer. Being fair dan said he wasn't coming but my two other mates said they would but they both went out last night and got leathered!

Full platter demolished!


----------



## liam0810

Just getting up now , didn't get in bed till 4 after going out. Ended up a house party with some girl wanting me to show her how to box, even though I told her I don't, she was adamant as she was hammered! Then she told me she had got fat which I agreed with, I can't lie! Then her other mate said she had for fat since the baby and what could she do. So again being honest I told her to stop eating sh1t, drinking and get to the gym! Have no patience with p1ssed up people when sober!

DOMS in triceps today after yesterday's session and legs are in bits from Friday!

Off to watch United hopefully smash those scouse, bin dipping, rat eating, corpse robbing cnuts at 1.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> And eat lots of food  growing season


Of course mate. Bowl of mince for breakfast with a shake, bit of grub in the pub watching the match, then home for more mince and tatties and maybe a takeaway. Might go get a dessert from applewood farm!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Of course mate. Bowl of mince for breakfast with a shake, bit of grub in the pub watching the match, then home for more mince and tatties and maybe a takeaway. Might go get a dessert from applewood farm!


Bowl of mince for brekkie... that is ace!!!

Enjoy your day buddy!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Arms done same as @Bad Alan & @dutch_scott did yesterday. Unfortunately trained on my own as 2 mates let me down. I could of done with someone to spot and push me that extra bit. Arms are goosed anyway so still a good session.
> 
> Cable preacher curls 4 sets last set forced reps
> 
> Close grip bench 4 sets max 130 x 5
> 
> Standing alternate curls
> 
> 3 sets max set 26kg x4 drop to 14 x 5
> 
> Overhead tricep extensions dumbells
> 
> 10-12 reps 4 sets top set 50kg dumbell
> 
> Standing ez bar curls 3sets 10 reps
> 
> Overhead cable extensions 1 set 20reps
> 
> Seated machine high curls 2 sets 15 reps
> 
> Tricep press downs 3 sets 10-20reps
> 
> One arm dumbell spider curls 1 x8-10
> 
> High cable curls superset with dumbell tricep extensions 2 sets 20 & 12 reps
> 
> Reverse barbell curls 2 x12 superset with rope hammers
> 
> Now nandos for PWO meal


Ive never done this, mixed the 2 muscles up in one session?? whats the bennefits love?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Increased blood flow &
> 
> Antagonistic stretch and contraction


And pain!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> And pain!!


man up


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> man up


Mate I love the pain!

Home after freezing my t1ts off in Barnsley all day. Little Liam is finally showing himself again! Chest tonight but unfortunately no Scott.

Gonna swap DB incline this week to BB to start. Then rest will be the same as last week. PB's!!


----------



## liam0810

So tonight was chest

Incline BB - 130 x 5 x 3 sets. Tried 140 and only managed 2 so dropped to 120 to get last few out.

Flat DB's - got giddy and tried 67.5s. Managed 2 reps, 2 partials. So last 3 sets I dropped to 50s and got a good stretch and managed 8-9 reps.

Smith press was taken so did hammer strength incline. 80kg x 8 x 3

Incline DB flyes. 20kg's x 15 x 3. Was fcuked after this!

Hammer grip seated press 15 plates x 5,3,2. 16 plates x 4,2,2,2

Quadruple dropsets on cables 5 plates and down.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So tonight was chest
> 
> Incline BB - 130 x 5 x 3 sets. Tried 140 and only managed 2 so dropped to 120 to get last few out.
> 
> Flat DB's - got giddy and tried 67.5s. Managed 2 reps, 2 partials. So last 3 sets I dropped to 50s and got a good stretch and managed 8-9 reps.
> 
> Smith press was taken so did hammer strength incline. 80kg x 8 x 3
> 
> Incline DB flyes. 20kg's x 15 x 3. Was fcuked after this!
> 
> Hammer grip seated press 15 plates x 5,3,2. 16 plates x 4,2,2,2
> 
> Quadruple dropsets on cables 5 plates and down.


****s sake Liam your strong bastard!

Nice session, BB pressing is impressive! Grab anything at weekend or have a quiet one ?


----------



## Sweat

Liam... empty your PM inbox , otherwise cannot send you those sexy time photo's you requested...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Liam... empty your PM inbox , otherwise cannot send you those sexy time photo's you requested...


I've got my hand lotion so they better be good


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> ****s sake Liam your strong bastard!
> 
> Nice session, BB pressing is impressive! Grab anything at weekend or have a quiet one ?


Quiet one really mate, went back to a house party on saturday but just had two fat birds getting right on my t1ts. Didn't help that i was sober and they were ar$seholed. they both said they are fat and i agreed with them, not gonna lie to the flag crackers!

What about you mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Mate I love the pain!
> 
> Home after freezing my t1ts off in Barnsley all day. Little Liam is finally showing himself again! Chest tonight but unfortunately no Scott.
> 
> Gonna swap DB incline this week to BB to start. Then rest will be the same as last week. PB's!!


What was you doing in Barnsley mate?!?!? Shouldve said we could have had a training session its where i live!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> What was you doing in Barnsley mate?!?!? Shouldve said we could have had a training session its where i live!


Kept that quiet you slag! Only 45 mins away from me and @flinty


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Saw Liam lazy night looking lean and growing
> 
> This mine pep phase I'm sure will see a good 5-7kg as his intensity and eating is spot on!


I also saw that you were getting turned on by my sexy little dressing gown I had on!

Let's get that weight on this little body!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Kept that quiet you slag! Only 45 mins away from me and @flinty


Nice one, we will arrange a session some time then? Nottinghams an easy drive for me, does Clarkey train where you do, he is from Nottingham.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> What was you doing in Barnsley mate?!?!? Shouldve said we could have had a training session its where i live!


Was looking at an office extension in a warehouse in Doddworth mate. Was there from 8-3 and boss was driving mate. If we win the job though ill be over once a week so will sort a session out


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Kept that quiet you slag! Only 45 mins away from me and @flinty


I don't want to train with you anyway Rob! And for some reason I only want a cuddle off Flinty, he looks like he gives good ones!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Was looking at an office extension in a warehouse in Doddworth mate. Was there from 8-3 and boss was driving mate. If we win the job though ill be over once a week so will sort a session out


Nice one mate. Gym i train at is in Wombwell not far from dodworth really.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one, we will arrange a session some time then? Nottinghams an easy drive for me, does Clarkey train where you do, he is from Nottingham.


We shall 

Not sure mate, we train in Mansfield?



liam0810 said:


> I don't want to train with you anyway Rob! And for some reason I only want a cuddle off Flinty, he looks like he gives good ones!


Pmsl, he does mate!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. Gym i train at is in Wombwell not far from dodworth really.


Sound mate! will be in a couple of months if we win it but will defo train with you


----------



## liam0810

Gym was full of d1cks today who will be gone by the end of the month. Had to tell a few of them to put their weights away as it winds me up!

Anyway back session

Deads 2 warms ups, 200 x 8, 220 x 3 dropped to 180 x 6

T bar rows. 3 sets, last set 6&half plates x 5

One arm rows 50kg DBs 3 sets x 12

Low pulley rows 3 sets. Last set 60 x 15

Partials pull ups with 30kg. Managed 14 reps this time over 2 sets. Still look a weak Cnut as only moving 6inches up!

Reverse grip pull downs 3 sets. Top set 65 x 15

Did my GH and slin and now chilling. Time to grow!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> *Gym was full of d1cks today who will be gone by the end of the month.* Had to tell a few of them to put their weights away as it winds me up!
> 
> Anyway back session
> 
> Deads 2 warms ups, 200 x 8, 220 x 3 dropped to 180 x 6
> 
> T bar rows. 3 sets, last set 6&half plates x 5
> 
> One arm rows 50kg DBs 3 sets x 12
> 
> Low pulley rows 3 sets. Last set 60 x 15
> 
> Partials pull ups with 30kg. Managed 14 reps this time over 2 sets. Still look a weak Cnut as only moving 6inches up!
> 
> Reverse grip pull downs 3 sets. Top set 65 x 15
> 
> Did my GH and slin and now chilling. Time to grow!


Bit in bold is no way to talk about Bad Alan and Dutch Scott mate! 

Hefty lifting as always bro, good work.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Bit in bold is no way to talk about Bad Alan and Dutch Scott mate!
> 
> Hefty lifting as always bro, good work.


Haha thy weren't in tonight mate! Was some younguns. Wasn't my main gym but the more Commerical one. I enjoyed watching the spin class whilst resting though!


----------



## dipdabs

I saw some boy using the cables the other day, one in each hand almost laying on the floor wriggling around as if trying to punch the floor... Is that normal? My jaw dropped to the floor and felt like telling him to be careful before he ends up in a & e!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> I saw some boy using the cables the other day, one in each hand almost laying on the floor wriggling around as if trying to punch the floor... Is that normal? My jaw dropped to the floor and felt like telling him to be careful before he ends up in a & e!


Yeah that's exactly how you do that movement. I can't do it yet though as not experienced enough.

There was a lad in on Saturday and didn't do a full rep on anything, was gonna give him some advice but seen he had a Liverpool bag so thought fcuk the scouse tw4t!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Yeah that's exactly how you do that movement. I can't do it yet though as not experienced enough.
> 
> There was a lad in on Saturday and didn't do a full rep on anything, was gonna give him some advice but seen he had a Liverpool bag so thought fcuk the scouse tw4t!


Really? It can't be.. He was smaller than me and flying everywhere..

Mind then there was the guy on the leg extension when I was on the leg curl, he made girl sex noises the whole way through his time on it.

#[email protected]


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> Yeah that's exactly how you do that movement. I can't do it yet though as not experienced enough.
> 
> There was a lad in on Saturday and didn't do a full rep on anything, was gonna give him some advice but seen he had a Liverpool bag so thought fcuk the scouse tw4t!


parhaps he was doing partials to overcome a sticking point?


----------



## dipdabs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> parhaps he was doing partials to overcome a sticking point?


Which one? The wee boy or the lady sex noise maker?


----------



## PHMG

dipdabs said:


> Which one? The wee boy or the lady sex noise maker?


i dont fu.cking know you absolute ferret!


----------



## dipdabs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont fu.cking know you absolute ferret!


I replied wrong. Not reading things properly again lol ferret haha


----------



## liam0810

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> parhaps he was doing partials to overcome a sticking point?


He was stuck on fcuking everything then!


----------



## liam0810

Just getting up as had a lie in because I'm waiting for my sparks to turn up to install a CCTV system outside the house. Having a system worth a grand put in for free. My job does have its perks! Hopefully will catch the little Cnut who has damaged my car and smashed my porch window. Will then have a quiet word with them.

Anyway today is rest day so chilling out tonight. Back is sore from yesterday, chest is from monday and I still have slight DOMs in legs from Friday. Loving this training at the moment!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Just getting up as had a lie in because I'm waiting for my sparks to turn up to install a CCTV system outside the house. Having a system worth a grand put in for free. My job does have its perks! Hopefully will catch the little Cnut who has damaged my car and smashed my porch window. Will then have a quiet word with them.
> 
> Anyway today is rest day so chilling out tonight. Back is sore from yesterday, chest is from monday and I still have slight DOMs in legs from Friday. Loving this training at the moment!


You still not caught that fuker no Liam, cheeky [email protected]

Just started back up rest for me too, backs in bits, hows things


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> He was stuck on fcuking everything then!


 :lol: arnt we all....


----------



## MURPHYZ

dutch_scott said:


> Was he annoyingly handsome with great ears and a regal accent?
> 
> :whistling:




What was Pob doing in a gym ?


----------



## Raptor

liam0810 said:


> Just getting up as had a lie in because I'm waiting for my sparks to turn up to install a CCTV system outside the house. Having a system worth a grand put in for free. My job does have its perks! Hopefully will catch the little Cnut who has damaged my car and smashed my porch window. Will then have a quiet word with them.
> 
> Anyway today is rest day so chilling out tonight. Back is sore from yesterday, chest is from monday and I still have slight DOMs in legs from Friday. Loving this training at the moment!


What a bastard damaging your car and porch, real nice that car you have too


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> You still not caught that fuker no Liam, cheeky [email protected]
> 
> Just started back up rest for me too, backs in bits, hows things


No mate, nothing happened for a few months till xmas eve night. Could be the ex!

Things are good mate, back feeling strong and hungry. You good? You back into it?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Was he annoyingly handsome with great ears and a regal accent?
> 
> :whistling:


No he was some Southern fairy who kept claiming to be a celeb after being on the biggest loser or something


----------



## liam0810

Raptor said:


> What a bastard damaging your car and porch, real nice that car you have too


I know mate. Its some sh1t house who is waiting till they think I'm out. So they wont do it while I'm there or say anything to my face


----------



## liam0810

Couple of update pics. Not the best and I'm hairy but can see I'm looking full again


----------



## MURPHYZ

Skinny cnut, need my sunnies to shield me from the glare of those shiny white knashers.:eek:

I joke, looking good m8.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Skinny cnut, need my sunnies to shield me from the glare of those shiny white knashers.:eek:
> 
> I joke, looking good m8.


cheers you bell haha! My teeth are all natural as well, never whitened! I'm happy that i'm still leanish, the pics aren't great but if i stay this lean whilst gaining till March, i think i'll only have 20 pounds to drop.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking very full mate, keep it up! Always smiling aren't you


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> cheers you bell haha! My teeth are all natural as well, never whitened! I'm happy that i'm still leanish, the pics aren't great but if i stay this lean whilst gaining till March, i think i'll only have 20 pounds to drop.


I'm gonna aim to hit 14st this year, sitting at bang on 13 at the mo, so I'm fcuking tiny still, should be doable I think.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Looking very full mate, keep it up! Always smiling aren't you


Yeah mate i am always smiling! Ordering my TPW supplements pay day so they'll help get me bigger :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> I'm gonna aim to hit 14st this year, sitting at bang on 13 at the mo, so I'm fcuking tiny still, should be doable I think.


14 pounds in a year is achievable mate. Hit the gym hard, don't leave anything in the tank when you leave, eat, eat, eat and rest.


----------



## Sambuca

looking good mate. Good Delts and chest looking pumped.


----------



## Sambuca

Breeny said:


> I'm gonna aim to hit 14st this year, sitting at bang on 13 at the mo, so I'm fcuking tiny still, should be doable I think.


youll do that mate!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Delts look good!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> 14 pounds in a year is achievable mate. Hit the gym hard, don't leave anything in the tank when you leave, eat, eat, eat and rest.





Sambuca said:


> youll do that mate!


U two make it sound easy,may have to up my target.


----------



## Sambuca

well you doing it naturally? if so then 14lbs of muscle would be good going tbh. but still achievable.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate i am always smiling! Ordering my TPW supplements pay day so they'll help get me bigger :thumb:


Good lad!! You'll be massive in no time!!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Delts look good!


Cheers pal. Delts have come up the last couple months, so has chest. Arms are next part that needing to be brought up. With the workout i did on them on Saturday i think i'll see growth.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sambuca said:


> well you doing it naturally? if so then 14lbs of muscle would be good going tbh. but still achievable.


What is this word natural that you say, I've seen it before in an unvisited part of the forum. 

Like u both say 14lbs should be easy enough, providing I keep my focus.


----------



## Sambuca

Breeny said:


> What is this word natural that you say, I've seen it before in an unvisited part of the forum.
> 
> Like u both say 14lbs should be easy enough, providing I keep my focus.


ah  8 weeks on one rip should see you + 14?


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> No mate, nothing happened for a few months till xmas eve night. Could be the ex!
> 
> Things are good mate, back feeling strong and hungry. You good? You back into it?


Ex's are mental mate!!

Your in boss shape mate just seen the updated pics, yeah back in it now full time trying out the P.H.A.T Routine for 12 weeks time to get insane.


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Ex's are mental mate!!
> 
> Your in boss shape mate just seen the updated pics, yeah back in it now full time trying out the P.H.A.T Routine for 12 weeks time to get insane.


Mines been ok till the other day. I just think women are naturally mental mate. Snakes with t1ts!

Whats PHAT routine?


----------



## dipdabs

Mmmm


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Couple of update pics. Not the best and I'm hairy but can see I'm looking full again


Thought you said you had a lagging chest? Its thick as fcuk, best ive seen you look by a long way.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Thought you said you had a lagging chest? Its thick as fcuk, best ive seen you look by a long way.


Yeah maybe it has caught up pal. Still think it needs to be bigger. As said arms are lagging now but they'll be brought up. No more getting ill or injuries now till i step on stage!!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Mmmm


perv


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> perv


Yep! But ur worse!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Yep! But ur worse!


Yep that's true


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah maybe it has caught up pal. Still think it needs to be bigger. As said arms are lagging now but they'll be brought up. No more getting ill or injuries now till i step on stage!!


I would say on the pics its a strength for you. Prob to do with the fcuking silly weights you can lift on it! Shocked at its progress.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I would say on the pics its a strength for you. Prob to do with the fcuking silly weights you can lift on it! Shocked at its progress.


Cheers bud, hopefully when the water and fat come off it will still be decent. Waist is around 33inch but for the show it will be 29 i think so that will help make my chest and back look bigger


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud, hopefully when the water and fat come off it will still be decent. Waist is around 33inch but for the show it will be 29 i think so that will help make my chest and back look bigger


29 lol thats tiny. Will be looking good for show. Get some up to date leg pics on, calves and qauds.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Whats PHAT routine?


Phil Heath Anal Trauma


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> 29 lol thats tiny. Will be looking good for show. Get some up to date leg pics on, calves and qauds.


Will get some after leg day on friday mate. Think in my avi my waist was around 30 so another inch should be achievable.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Phil Heath Anal Trauma


Ahhh right. Might have to try a bit of this


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Ahhh right. Might have to try a bit of this


Sherbert Lemon aka Dipdabs should help you out :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Sherbert Lemon aka Dipdabs should help you out :whistling:


She'd love that a bit too much!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Mines been ok till the other day. I just think women are naturally mental mate. Snakes with t1ts!
> 
> Whats PHAT routine?


Haha agree mate defo!!

Its a mix of Power and Hypertrophy workout

http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html

you can add or take away what you want, i will be tweaking mine only started monday, back still a bit sh!itty from when i pulled it doing deads


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> She'd love that a bit too much!


And u wouldn't lol


----------



## liam0810

RS4 said:


> Are you still running the DNP? How you finding it? Is it effecting your sleep or workouts?
> 
> How come you are running tbullets? Have you used them in the past and got on well with them? Sorry if these questions have been answerd in previous pages. Looking well in the pics.


I'm glad you took the time to read the 1st post of this thread and then skip 188 more pages and a full years worth of training to now! :tongue:

Although answers to your questions are that i ran DNP for 2 weeks at 250-500mg and dropped about 10 pounds if i remember. I hadn't used T Bullets before but found them great for a kickstart to a cycle


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Haha agree mate defo!!
> 
> Its a mix of Power and Hypertrophy workout
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html
> 
> you can add or take away what you want, i will be tweaking mine only started monday, back still a bit sh!itty from when i pulled it doing deads


If your back is still playing up i'd leave the deads for a while and do good mornings to build it up again. Will have a read of that article laaaaa!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> And u wouldn't lol


I probably would!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> If your back is still playing up i'd leave the deads for a while and do good mornings to build it up again. Will have a read of that article laaaaa!


Yeah i defo will be leaving them our for a few weeks until i feel rite, hated being fuked and out of the gym, killed me!!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Yeah i defo will be leaving them our for a few weeks until i feel rite, hated being fuked and out of the gym, killed me!!


I know how you feel mate, just be patient and let it get right


----------



## Sweat

Looking fooking class on the pic's big lad!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Looking fooking class on the pic's big lad!


Agreed mate, so good he deserved a text earlier!

Chest is a weakness my big fat hairy ****ing ****


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed mate, so good he deserved a text earlier!
> 
> Chest is a weakness my big fat hairy ****ing ****


I know the cúnt! "Chest needs bringing up, doesn't grow"


----------



## liam0810

Ok maybe chest has grown. Not as much as my booty!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Ok maybe chest has grown. Not as much as my booty!


Pmsl, just put a long coat on and nobody is none the wiser lol

Annoying isn't it! What waist are you btw?! Bloody always splitting trousers here


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, just put a long coat on and nobody is none the wiser lol
> 
> Annoying isn't it! What waist are you btw?! Bloody always splitting trousers here


I wear a 34inch waist but might have to get bigger for my butt! Luckily this was at home. Worst was when I did it at ladies day at aintree last year when I was fcuking about dancing! Had to spend the rest of the night with my back to the wall in bars. My mates took great joy in showing people what I'd done though!

At least the squats are working!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I wear a 34inch waist but might have to get bigger for my butt! Luckily this was at home. Worst was when I did it at ladies day at aintree last year when I was fcuking about dancing! Had to spend the rest of the night with my back to the wall in bars. My mates took great joy in showing people what I'd done though!
> 
> At least the squats are working!


Pmsl! I remember you posting that. Squats are defo working. Its quads for me, stretches the fabric too much lol

Shopping then tonight


----------



## Jay.32

looking nice and thick in them update pics mate...

pmsl at you booty lol


----------



## Hayesy

PMSL time for bigger pants Liam, them boxers are looking extra spicy as well haha


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! I remember you posting that. Squats are defo working. Its quads for me, stretches the fabric too much lol
> 
> Shopping then tonight


Looks like more new trousers on pay day!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> PMSL time for bigger pants Liam, them boxers are looking extra spicy as well haha


black duds are boring mate. all about the colours! Also can't wear white for obvious reasons :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> black duds are boring mate. all about the colours! Also can't wear white for obvious reasons :whistling:


Haha i went out on site once with a bright green pair under my black work pants, talking to this fitty with my fly open, black pants and bright green bills, after are conversation she said

black pants and green boxers dont match and walked away.... :blush:


----------



## Sambuca

its not so much liams pursuit of massiveness anymore seems you have got massive! (mainly in the ass area)


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Haha i went out on site once with a bright green pair under my black work pants, talking to this fitty with my fly open, black pants and bright green bills, after are conversation she said
> 
> black pants and green boxers dont match and walked away.... :blush:


But she was looking at your groin which is always a sign that she wants the c0ck!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> its not so much liams pursuit of massiveness anymore seems you have got massive! (mainly in the ass area)


Hahaha cheers you cnut! I wish everything else would grow as quick as my ar$e!


----------



## liam0810

Delts smashed! All weights were up from last week apart from DB shoulder press where still struggling to get more than 3 clean reps out on the 57's.

Feeling pumped! The GH I've got stings like a b1tch but so what, if I'm getting bigger I don't care!


----------



## Suprakill4

What gh is it mate?

How long have you used gh and what dose?

Have you used peptides too and how do you compare the two?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> What gh is it mate?
> 
> How long have you used gh and what dose?
> 
> Have you used peptides too and how do you compare the two?


Simplexx bud. Only started it this week. Dabbled in the past with it but nothing major.

Newer used peps and am not clued up on them at all. Have you used them?


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah the reason I asked is I used kigs for a few months but having used peptides for the last 4 months I much prefer peptides they seem to work better at keeping me lean, the hunger is insane that I'm getting and as you know I struggle massively with appetite but I literally cannot eat enough at the minute. And cost wise it's significantly cheaper too.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah the reason I asked is I used kigs for a few months but having used peptides for the last 4 months I much prefer peptides they seem to work better at keeping me lean, the hunger is insane that I'm getting and as you know I struggle massively with appetite but I literally cannot eat enough at the minute. And cost wise it's significantly cheaper too.


The thing with kigs is that they are so hit and miss. Theyre generic GH and some batches are ok and some are complete cr4p. Not saying that if you used a better type of GH you would of seen a huge difference though pal. What Peps you using?


----------



## liam0810

Today is leg day and looking forward to it in a sick kind of way! Will be looking to increase weights on everything.

Got dentist at 4, gym, go my mams to get her to shave my back then chill.

Tomorrow am taking a mate to her gym to train her, arms with Scott about 12.30, nandos, afternoon nap, then nip town for an hour or so for mates bday.

Sunday is cheat day. Morning taking two of my mates WAGs to the gym, take the dog out in the snow hopefully, then go Almost Famous for a triple nom burger!


----------



## RACK

Can't wait til you start prep mate, you'll change like fawk!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Can't wait til you start prep mate, you'll change like fawk!!


About 12 more weeks mate and I'm giddy to start it! I'm saying that now but when I'm 8 weeks in and am grumpy Cnut who would kill my family for a bowl of ice cream and a plate of chips and gravy!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> The thing with kigs is that they are so hit and miss. Theyre generic GH and some batches are ok and some are complete cr4p. Not saying that if you used a better type of GH you would of seen a huge difference though pal. What Peps you using?


Yeah i heard that after i had used them for a while. Just using ghrp-6 and cjc bit i swap from 6 - 2 every month or so.


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Today is leg day and looking forward to it in a sick kind of way! Will be looking to increase weights on everything.
> 
> Got dentist at 4, gym, go my mams to get her to shave my back then chill.
> 
> Tomorrow am taking a mate to her gym to train her, arms with Scott about 12.30, nandos, afternoon nap, then nip town for an hour or so for mates bday.
> 
> Sunday is cheat day. Morning taking two of my mates WAGs to the gym, take the dog out in the snow hopefully, then go Almost Famous for a triple nom burger!


Whats the leg workout looking like? Just finished mine now and back in the office, i cant keep fukin still legs are fuked.....


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Keep moving up that weight rack
> 
> Ideas coming at u later, guns tomoz , get the lube


I'll start with more partials and forced reps on them.

Lube? You're in Salford now mate, its all about the dry bumming or none at all here


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Whats the leg workout looking like? Just finished mine now and back in the office, i cant keep fukin still legs are fuked.....


5 sets medium stance ATG squats

4 sets high rep leg press

3 sets high rep smith squats

5 sets lying/seated leg curls

3 sets of bench steps ups supersetted with DB lunges

6 sets calves


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> im training guns with u tomoz ;-0


Yes you are! Pick you up at 12ish. Nandos after? Going Almost Famous Sunday about 6.30 as well


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> 5 sets medium stance ATG squats
> 
> 4 sets high rep leg press
> 
> 3 sets high rep smith squats
> 
> 5 sets lying/seated leg curls
> 
> 3 sets of bench steps ups supersetted with DB lunges
> 
> 6 sets calves


Sounds a killer mate, my gym only as a seated leg curl machine and that's all so i have to just do all my sets on that , any alternatives


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Sounds a killer mate, my gym only as a seated leg curl machine and that's all so i have to just do all my sets on that , any alternatives


try sumo leg press mate or think they are called duck presses.


----------



## liam0810

Another leg session and threw up as per usual. session was

ATG medium stance squats

80 x 20

100 x 15

120 x 12

140 x 10

170 x 3 (if I had spotter would of got another)

Leg press

160 x 20

180 x 20

200 x 20

200 x 20

Wide stance smith squats

100 x 15 x 3

Seated leg curls

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 3 plus 2 assisted

75 x 5

75 x 5

Step up with 16kg DB's x 15 superset 20kg DBs lunges x 15 x 2 sets

Projectile vomited

Toe presses

120 x 25 x 4

180 x 6 super slow negative with 5 second at contraction x 2 sets


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Another leg session and threw up as per usual. session was
> 
> ATG medium stance squats
> 
> 80 x 20
> 
> 100 x 15
> 
> 120 x 12
> 
> 140 x 10
> 
> 170 x 3 (if I had spotter would of got another)
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 160 x 20
> 
> 180 x 20
> 
> 200 x 20
> 
> 200 x 20
> 
> Wide stance smith squats
> 
> 100 x 15 x 3
> 
> Seated leg curls
> 
> 70 x 5
> 
> 75 x 5
> 
> 80 x 3 plus 2 assisted
> 
> 75 x 5
> 
> 75 x 5
> 
> Step up with 16kg DB's x 15 superset 20kg DBs lunges x 15 x 2 sets
> 
> Projectile vomited
> 
> Toe presses
> 
> 120 x 25 x 4
> 
> 180 x 6 super slow negative with 5 second at contraction x 2 sets


Wont be walking round on match sticks much longer with efforts like that 

TBF I bet you're just bull ****ting everyone saying they need to be brought up like you were about your chest !!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Wont be walking round on match sticks much longer with efforts like that
> 
> TBF I bet you're just bull ****ting everyone saying they need to be brought up like you were about your chest !!!


No mate defo not about legs. If I shaved them though I'd probably get a better idea. They're hairy fcukers though so ill need some sort of industrial set of trimmers!


----------



## Sweat

Liking the 20 rep leg press sets mate and good weights all round, also throwing up is for winners!!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Liking the 20 rep leg press sets mate and good weights all round, also throwing up is for winners!!


They work mate. Legs were cramping all last night and are sore already today!

Today ive been up early, having breakfast and then taking my mate her gym at 10. Gonna beast her!

Arms at 12ish where Scott will beast me!!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> They work mate. Legs were cramping all last night and are sore already today!
> 
> Today ive been up early, having breakfast and then taking my mate her gym at 10. Gonna beast her!
> 
> Arms at 12ish where Scott will beast me!!


Who's this bird you keep training with? You been there or getting into her at present?

Photo's of her tat's either way...

Enjoy the arm's blast later!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Who's this bird you keep training with? You been there or getting into her at present?
> 
> Photo's of her tat's either way...
> 
> Enjoy the arm's blast later!


I've been there years ago pal. Nice girl but nothing between us now. Big fake boobs as well but no pics! Should of got one before for you! She wants me to take her tomorrow but don't think I'll he time.

Just home now after gym with Scott and nandos with him. Belting session and arms are still pumped to fcuk!


----------



## liam0810

Session copies from Scott's journal

Killer session had it all

Start 3 by 3 antagonistic giant sets

3 tricep exercises back to back then immediately 3 bicep back to back

2 -3 mins between giant sets

5 giant sets

Rope press downs 10-15

Reverse press downs 10

Overhead dumbell extensions 12-15

Cable curls 10

Close grip preacher machine curls 15

Standing hammer curls 10

On the latter sets some reps were 6-8 reps

Arms well and truelly pumped 30sets done!

Next was

Tricep over head rope press downs drop set 15 reps drop 15 reps

Superset with

Ez bar spider curls 4-6 reps to 10reps

2 sets of these so 8sets total

Straight sets now

One arm heavy preacher curls 3 sets 8-10 reps

Machine triceps extensions

Set1 at set 10 reps then increase weight 10 reps them increase again 4-6 reps

Set 2 we started heavier and did the same again last set was negatives

6 sets total

Bicep

Barbell curls 1 and a 1/2s

2 sets 10 reps

1 set reverse curls rest pause 15reps

3 sets total

Tricep one arm extensions superset with press downs 2 sets & 2 sets 20 reps on press downs

4 sets

Arms done 54 sets total

Calves superset seated and standing 6 sets

Donkey heavy raises 15 reps 2 sets

Awesome session! Arms blown up to hell!

Heavy weight and volume bam!

Liam's chest is now a strong part his boulders shoulders come on and finally arms blown up! And kept him lean as!


----------



## liam0810

Up this morning fresh. Cheat day as well so had Big Mac, 6 nuggets, large chips and a choc shake just now. Off to train my mate again as my mates WAGs cried off. Going almost famous later as well for another amazing burger. Aiming for big cals today!

Oh and calves are ruined!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Up this morning fresh. Cheat day as well so had Big Mac, 6 nuggets, large chips and a choc shake just now. Off to train my mate again as my mates WAGs cried off. Going almost famous later as well for another amazing burger. Aiming for big cals today!
> 
> Oh and calves are ruined!


mmmmmm nice food :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> mmmmmm nice food :tongue:


I ended up having:

Maccies

2 egg custards

1 large pick n mix

3 shakes

Big ass almost famous meal

Choc frappocino (or however you spell it)

4 mini pork pies

3 packets of crisps

Half a tub of choc o bloc ice cream

Quite a poor effort

Oh and calves are even worse today!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I ended up having:
> 
> Maccies
> 
> 2 egg custards
> 
> 1 large pick n mix
> 
> 3 shakes
> 
> Big ass almost famous meal
> 
> Choc frappocino (or however you spell it)
> 
> 4 mini pork pies
> 
> 3 packets of crisps
> 
> Half a tub of choc o bloc ice cream
> 
> Quite a poor effort
> 
> Oh and calves are even worse today!


You really didnt need to make me dribble first thing on a monday morning :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> You really didnt need to make me dribble first thing on a monday morning :cursing:


Sorry Kiddo!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I ended up having:
> 
> Maccies
> 
> 2 egg custards
> 
> 1 large pick n mix
> 
> 3 shakes
> 
> Big ass almost famous meal
> 
> Choc frappocino (or however you spell it)
> 
> 4 mini pork pies
> 
> 3 packets of crisps
> 
> Half a tub of choc o bloc ice cream
> 
> Quite a poor effort
> 
> Oh and calves are even worse today!


Man V Food that sessions sounds like...


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I ended up having:
> 
> Maccies
> 
> 2 egg custards
> 
> 1 large pick n mix
> 
> 3 shakes
> 
> Big ass almost famous meal
> 
> Choc frappocino (or however you spell it)
> 
> 4 mini pork pies
> 
> 3 packets of crisps
> 
> Half a tub of choc o bloc ice cream
> 
> Quite a poor effort
> 
> Oh and calves are even worse today!


Is that it 

Good effort, did you always do this mate or has Scott always suggested this like Paul does with milky?


----------



## Hayesy

What are your macros looking like atm?


----------



## TELBOR

Hayesy said:


> What are your macros looking like atm?


Come on yoof! He pays to keep that a secret 

He's bulking, so 5k plus at his current weight and height I reckon 

Am I close Liam :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Is that it
> 
> Good effort, did you always do this mate or has Scott always suggested this like Paul does with milky?


Sunday is my cheat day so i eat what i want as long as i get my 3 shakes in. This was quite tame to be fair as was up late, in the gym for 3 hours with my mate and then slept a little on my couch. Probably only about 7000 cals. Scott does say to have one but i always have done


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Sunday is my cheat day so i eat what i want as long as i get my 3 shakes in. This was quite tame to be fair as was up late, in the gym for 3 hours with my mate and then slept a little on my couch. Probably only about 7000 cals. Scott does say to have one but i always have done


Yeah I've seen some of your better days!!

Still good going :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've seen some of your better days!!
> 
> Still good going :beer:


Next sunday will be better. I'm breaking this 15 stone barrier if it kills me!

Oh and just got my order from TPW. Trying Raze tonight so will give an honest review on it tomorrow or tonight


----------



## RACK

Use 7 scoops of it mate. Gives a really subtle buzz in the gym but you defo feel it once liftin. Good pumps with it too.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Next sunday will be better. I'm breaking this 15 stone barrier if it kills me!
> 
> Oh and just got my order from TPW. Trying Raze tonight so will give an honest review on it tomorrow or tonight


Break the 15k cals on Sunday instead 

It's good stuff mate, don't expect a massive rush, I've found 15 mins prior is the best.

As rack says, 7 scoops straight away 

Just adds great focus, good pump and no crash!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Use 7 scoops of it mate. Gives a really subtle buzz in the gym but you defo feel it once liftin. Good pumps with it too.


7 scoops with a red bull. Might feel it a little then


----------



## Sambuca

just a can of red bull would send me loopy


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

bro how do i work out how much water intake my body needs i currently have roughly 2 litres a day is that enough ? as when i **** its always clear so im hydrated .. just wondering as when i give the p90x a bash in a hours time i will be sweating my tits off most of the time so will i need to up the water intake


----------



## Sambuca

id drink a bit more water mate 3-4litres at least


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Sambuca said:


> id drink a bit more water mate 3-4litres at least


ok il aim for 3 to start with cheers bud


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> bro how do i work out how much water intake my body needs i currently have roughly 2 litres a day is that enough ? as when i **** its always clear so im hydrated .. just wondering as when i give the p90x a bash in a hours time i will be sweating my tits off most of the time so will i need to up the water intake


Get a litre in you whilst you train mate and i'd aim for anoher 3 litres through the day. I have 5 litres a day usually.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> just a can of red bull would send me loopy


I wish i was like you mate, would make things cheaper!


----------



## Sambuca

i dont take stims very often so they are super effective haha. even sugar makes me buzz&#8230;


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

liam0810 said:


> Get a litre in you whilst you train mate and i'd aim for anoher 3 litres through the day. I have 5 litres a day usually.


so theres 2 pints in a litre roughly ?


----------



## completeconcentration

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> so theres 2 pints in a litre roughly ?


Roughly yea 1 litre = 1.759 pint


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Utterfocus said:


> Roughly yea 1 litre = 1.759 pint


nice one cheers bab x


----------



## liam0810

Just seen this vid and it made me p1ss my sides. Think you might have to be a dog lover


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

haha that's quality .


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Just seen this vid and it made me p1ss my sides. Think you might have to be a dog lover


 :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Chest session finished and even though no PBs I was happy enough. Think ruining triceps on Saturday let me down a little but I still trained to failure with forced reps and partials to ensure my chest was fried.

Weight is up this week so happy with that. Need to nail every meal and should do as hunger is up through the roof.


----------



## liam0810

Just been speaking to one of my best mates in Sydney and he's moved in with a fella who is a tantric sex consultant. It gets better he used to assist in the seminars which are featured in the book "The Game"!!! I'm learning some tips. He's like Yoda!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Just been speaking to one of my best mates in Sydney and he's moved in with a fella who is a tantric sex consultant. It gets better he used to assist in the seminars which are featured in the book "The Game"!!! I'm learning some tips. He's like Yoda!


Lol.

Does this mean you will now be able to last more than a minute...

I tell our lass that this is not possible... no real man can last that long!! Reckon she buys it?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Lol.
> 
> Does this mean you will now be able to last more than a minute...
> 
> I tell our lass that this is not possible... no real man can last that long!! Reckon she buys it?


Don't be daft! Why would I want to have sex for longer than a minute? Remember I'm trying to gain weight, so no need for excessive cardio!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Don't be daft! Why would I want to have sex for longer than a minute? Remember I'm trying to gain weight, so no need for excessive cardio!


Oh I see...

He is teaching you to master the famous "1 Thurst Pump and then Squirt"??

Please reveal the secrets once you nailed the technique!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Oh I see...
> 
> He is teaching you to master the famous "1 Thurst Pump and then Squirt"??
> 
> Please reveal the secrets once you nailed the technique!


I will mate, first I need a real girl to try it with


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I will mate, first I need a real girl to try it with


Ask @R0BLET, she is easy apparently...


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

bud i managed to drink just over 3 litres today mate ! =] Eatting loads aswell have just been eatting everything in sight roll on tomorrow mate ! Scoob will be hench in a year or two


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Ask @R0BLET, she is easy apparently...


Na mate he's out of my league


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> bud i managed to drink just over 3 litres today mate ! =] Eatting loads aswell have just been eatting everything in sight roll on tomorrow mate ! Scoob will be hench in a year or two


Good lad, keep at it


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

liam0810 said:


> Good lad, keep at it


will do mate going to be giving it 200% as the reward will be having better body and pulling all the Totti =]


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ask @R0BLET, she is easy apparently...


Twàt 



liam0810 said:


> Na mate he's out of my league


Damn straight I am! 15st plus only


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Twàt
> 
> Damn straight I am! 15st plus only


Just you wait sonny Jim! Ill be 15stone and then you'll be frothing at the hash


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> True as I'm
> 
> Now off the scene :2guns:


So pretty much what you're saying is that if you were about I wouldn't have a chance with any girls?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Just you wait sonny Jim! Ill be 15stone and then you'll be frothing at the hash


Can't wait :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Whats your weight now liam?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Whats your weight now liam?


I was 14st 10 on saturday, so 93Kg or 206lb. Happy with that as well. Another 14 pounds by March and i'll be made up.

Just got in the office and was booking my train to London for Thursday when my boss has said that as my site agent fcuked up could i take a piece of glass down to site in one of the vans. He thinks its hilarious, i fcuking don't!


----------



## Jay.32

Im just under 14st Im aiming for 15.5 stone by June 9th... then will start my 16 week prep/cut


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Im just under 14st Im aiming for 15.5 stone by June 9th... then will start my 16 week prep/cut


So is "Jay32's Journey to competing" journal finally going to come to an end after 3 years with you doing a show?!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I was 14st 10 on saturday, so 93Kg or 206lb. Happy with that as well. Another 14 pounds by March and i'll be made up.
> 
> Just got in the office and was booking my train to London for Thursday when my boss has said that as my site agent fcuked up could i take a piece of glass down to site in one of the vans. He thinks its hilarious, i fcuking don't!


Hows the belt size increase mate haha, did you buy new kecks after the rippage lol

Decided am going to bulk up to 190 and see how i look and maybe 200....


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Hows the belt size increase mate haha, did you buy new kecks after the rippage lol
> 
> Decided am going to bulk up to 190 and see how i look and maybe 200....


Belt size hasn't increased dramatically thankfully! I'm about 33inch waist. Binned those ones obviously and going to buy some new ones this weekend, with extra space for my ghetto booty!

Yeah mate get some size on, its winter, then 12 week cut for summer again!


----------



## Hayesy

When i finally get to 190 i may have the same problem mate!!!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> When i finally get to 190 i may have the same problem mate!!!


Haha mate if you are looking like that at 190, you are doing it wrong!!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> So is "Jay32's Journey to competing" journal finally going to come to an end after 3 years with you doing a show?!


pm'd you


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate if you are looking like that at 190, you are doing it wrong!!


Hahaha i think so mate,

gonna go high fats 50 - 75 proteins 280 and just fill the rest with carbs , be happy if i gain lbs or a bit less a week


----------



## liam0810

So after being stitched up this week and being made to drive a can down to London for a site meeting, as my forgetful Cnut of a buyer forgot to get some glass dropped off that has to be installed for tomorrow. I have now gone to get in the van and its got a flat tyre and the spare is flat! Close to drop kicking somebody!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> So after being stitched up this week and being made to drive a can down to London for a site meeting, as my forgetful Cnut of a buyer forgot to get some glass dropped off that has to be installed for tomorrow. I have now gone to get in the van and its got a flat tyre and the spare is flat! Close to drop kicking somebody!


 :bounce: :cursing: :death: :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So after being stitched up this week and being made to drive a can down to London for a site meeting, as my forgetful Cnut of a buyer forgot to get some glass dropped off that has to be installed for tomorrow. I have now gone to get in the van and its got a flat tyre and the spare is flat! Close to drop kicking somebody!


Preparation is key Liam...... feel free to drop kick me


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Preparation is key Liam...... feel free to drop kick me


Don't start kn0bby!

I left it to the lads to load the van, fill it with fuel and all I was supposed to do was drive it down. But the fcukwits can't even do that! Gonna be a long sh1t day. Least I'm getting the train home but won't be home till past 10. My boss is still giggling that I've got to drive the sh1tty van down there.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Don't start kn0bby!
> 
> I left it to the lads to load the van, fill it with fuel and all I was supposed to do was drive it down. But the fcukwits can't even do that! Gonna be a long sh1t day. Least I'm getting the train home but won't be home till past 10. *My boss is still giggling that I've got to drive the sh1tty van down there*.


and me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Don't start kn0bby!
> 
> I left it to the lads to load the van, fill it with fuel and all I was supposed to do was drive it down. But the fcukwits can't even do that! Gonna be a long sh1t day. Least I'm getting the train home but won't be home till past 10. My boss is still giggling that I've got to drive the sh1tty van down there.


Never mind. All you need now is the Police to pull you up for a light out or something pmsl


----------



## MURPHYZ

Have fun in London m8, don't forget to check ur tyres


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Never mind. All you need now is the Police to pull you up for a light out or something pmsl


Don't fuking say that! Engine light came on before and now cant get over 80. Its gone off now but if this van breaks down I'm quitting!

Also just seen this in the back of the van window


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Don't fuking say that! Engine light came on before and now cant get over 80. Its gone off now but if this van breaks down I'm quitting!
> 
> Also just seen this in the back of the van window


Pmsl! Well, do you.......?

Just loosen the glass and let it fall off


----------



## Sambuca

you should drive ****ty van off a bridge in protest


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 108806
> 
> 
> you should drive ****ty van off a bridge in protest


I got there and the lads said that the van is known as the slug because how slow it is! Still did it in 3 hours though. Getting train back so gonna be home about 10. Earrings gone well though so not ar$ed about being here really


----------



## Sambuca

long day for you mate  getting some kip on the train?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> long day for you mate  getting some kip on the train?


Yeah mate long day but don't mind. At nandos at euston station so that's cheered me up. Although sitting next to an annoying sh1t!

Oh and I didn't meaning earrings before I meant eating! Although the earrings I've worn today would make Pat Butcher jealous!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate long day but don't mind. At nandos at euston station so that's cheered me up. Although sitting next to an annoying sh1t!
> 
> Oh and I didn't meaning earrings before I meant eating! Although the earrings I've worn today would make Pat Butcher jealous!


Slap the cúnt!

That's my input for the day :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Slap the cúnt!
> 
> That's my input for the day :beer:


He actually moved his table further away from me! Haha! On the train now bored!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> He actually moved his table further away from me! Haha! On the train now bored!


Bit of gas youth?! Dirty bugger aren't you!! 

Go and be a Troll on POF for an hour or so pmsl


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bit of gas youth?! Dirty bugger aren't you!!
> 
> Go and be a Troll on POF for an hour or so pmsl


Haha no tables was close and I like to eat with my elbows flared out so kiddo moved his table to make space for me!

Might do that. Could do with sorting a few dates out


----------



## Milky

Hows tricks mate oh and fu*k all wrong with vans, l love em !


----------



## liam0810

As I said eating has been decent enough today:

Shake with whey, oats, evoo

Shake with evoo and fruit

Tender crisp from Burger King

Smoked salmon scrambled eggs on roast

Omelette with tatties, ham, chicken, mushrooms and onions

Nandos half chicken, rice and garlic bread

Gonna get home have another shake with evoo and 6 eggs and toast and nuts before bed.

Happy with that seeing as though been down in London on site or travelling all day.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Hows tricks mate oh and fu*k all wrong with vans, l love em !


Not too shabby at the moment pal, size is coming back on just hope next 2 weeks I can finally break that 15st barrier then ill be flying!. I hate vans! How's things going with you? Keep popping in your journal and you seem to be doing well


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Not too shabby at the moment pal, size is coming back on just hope next 2 weeks I can finally break that 15st barrier then ill be flying!. I hate vans! How's things going with you? Keep popping in your journal and you seem to be doing well


Its all good mate, if l can get half as lean as you at 16 st l will be over the moon.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Its all good mate, if l can get half as lean as you at 16 st l will be over the moon.


You seem to be going in the right direction mate! 16st is my aim before prep. 10 weeks!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Bro you alriight mate?

Just a quick question can u check my journal exercises ? its all in the OP for easy viewing

do u think i should just be doing 1 set or 2 sets of each exercise ? since u know the game in the bodybuilidng scene

Cheers Ols


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Bro you alriight mate?
> 
> Just a quick question can u check my journal exercises ? its all in the OP for easy viewing
> 
> do u think i should just be doing 1 set or 2 sets of each exercise ? since u know the game in the bodybuilidng scene
> 
> Cheers Ols


Not too sure pal as isn't it the p90x thing you're doing? What does it say in that? To me it looks like a circuit. Stick to the plan for a few weeks mate and then if you're not happy change it up. Sooner you can afford the gym the better bud but I know money's tight for you at the minute.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

liam0810 said:


> Not too sure pal as isn't it the p90x thing you're doing? What does it say in that? To me it looks like a circuit. Stick to the plan for a few weeks mate and then if you're not happy change it up. Sooner you can afford the gym the better bud but I know money's tight for you at the minute.


i've been doing exactily the workout plan which is in the spreadsheet , which says two sets of each but was wondering if i done just one set would that increase the gains or does it not work out that way ? i feel stronger and feel better in myself from just doing the first 4 days mate , i look abit bigger in the mirror , pics will be up in my journal on friday . so i can look back in the next couple weeks to see the difference .Eatting has been alot better and got more of an apetite which is a bonus . body is acheing abit from pain but wheres theres pain theres gain =]


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> i've been doing exactily the workout plan which is in the spreadsheet , which says two sets of each but was wondering if i done just one set would that increase the gains or does it not work out that way ? i feel stronger and feel better in myself from just doing the first 4 days mate , i look abit bigger in the mirror , pics will be up in my journal on friday . so i can look back in the next couple weeks to see the difference .Eatting has been alot better and got more of an apetite which is a bonus . body is acheing abit from pain but wheres theres pain theres gain =]


Stick to what it says pal, so if its 2 sets do 2 sets.

Keep that eating up and enjoy the aching as well. Remember its gonna take a good few months for you to see much change in yourself. Don't set short term goals, they should be 6 month/1 year/2 year goals. It's a long term thing bodybuilding mate


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning white van man.. :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning white van man.. :lol:


Never again!


----------



## liam0810

Nearly at gym but stuck in traffic seeing as though a hint of snow everyone turns into tards when driving! Think ill take bets on what set ill throw up on legs tonight. Ill go for set 14


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

liam0810 said:


> Stick to what it says pal, so if its 2 sets do 2 sets.
> 
> Keep that eating up and enjoy the aching as well. Remember its gonna take a good few months for you to see much change in yourself. Don't set short term goals, they should be 6 month/1 year/2 year goals. It's a long term thing bodybuilding mate


will do bud going to keep.doing double sets.

Train 4x a week

rest days 3x a week

gives my body time to grow

have gd weekend mate


----------



## liam0810

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> will do bud going to keep.doing double sets.
> 
> Train 4x a week
> 
> rest days 3x a week
> 
> gives my body time to grow
> 
> have gd weekend mate


Good lad, rest is what you need. Have a goodun pal


----------



## liam0810

Home from the gym and loved it. Had to change it up a little as lower back was in bits after a 3 sets of squats. So it went like:

ATG medium stance squats

100 x 20

120 x 15

130 x 12

140 x 10 back in bits

160 x 1 fail

Leg press

200 x 100 reps as quick as pos. 20,15,10,10,10,10,10,15

Threw up in my mouth here

Leg extensions

65kg x 10 x 7

Sick again a little

Seated leg curls

75 x 5 x 5

Barbell walking lunges

40kg x 20 x 2

Toe presses

120 x 70 reps as quick as poss

Legs are ruined again!

Also I think by Tuesday I should break the 15st barrier as just weighed myself and I'm 15'2 got another 3 meals to go in me and water. Usually drop 5 pounds in the night. So that should leave me around 14,12-13 in the morning.


----------



## Sweat

Nice sesh above mate as always, especially the throwing up, ace stuff!

Liking the BB Lunges as well, I remember on one of Colemans DVD's he loads a bar up with a decent weight, puts it on his back, then BB Lunges all the way out of the gym... down the street (some stupid temp), then back into the gym again and reracks it...

Love that shiz!!! 

Enjoy your weekend captain.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Home from the gym and loved it. Had to change it up a little as lower back was in bits after a 3 sets of squats. So it went like:
> 
> ATG medium stance squats
> 
> 100 x 20
> 
> 120 x 15
> 
> 130 x 12
> 
> 140 x 10 back in bits
> 
> 160 x 1 fail
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 200 x 100 reps as quick as pos. 20,15,10,10,10,10,10,15
> 
> Threw up in my mouth here
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 65kg x 10 x 7
> 
> Sick again a little
> 
> Seated leg curls
> 
> 75 x 5 x 5
> 
> Barbell walking lunges
> 
> 40kg x 20 x 2
> 
> Toe presses
> 
> 120 x 70 reps as quick as poss
> 
> Legs are ruined again!
> 
> Also I think by Tuesday I should break the 15st barrier as just weighed myself and I'm 15'2 got another 3 meals to go in me and water. Usually drop 5 pounds in the night. So that should leave me around 14,12-13 in the morning.


Did you smash legs? YES YOU DID


----------



## Suprakill4

Doesn't being sick release lots of bad hormones that effect us building muscle? I'm sure I read that somewhere recently. I try desperately hard not to be sick after training anymore since I read it as used to after most pull and legs sessions.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Nice sesh above mate as always, especially the throwing up, ace stuff!
> 
> Liking the BB Lunges as well, I remember on one of Colemans DVD's he loads a bar up with a decent weight, puts it on his back, then BB Lunges all the way out of the gym... down the street (some stupid temp), then back into the gym again and reracks it...
> 
> Love that shiz!!!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend captain.


Yeah Ronnie got that from me. A few months ago I walked out the gym, down the stair, did my tesco big shop, nipped my mams and then home. Legs were a little sore after that one.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Doesn't being sick release lots of bad hormones that effect us building muscle? I'm sure I read that somewhere recently. I try desperately hard not to be sick after training anymore since I read it as used to after most pull and legs sessions.


Mate I hate being sick, as I see it I'm losing calories! If I could stop being sick I would!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yeah Ronnie got that from me. A few months ago I walked out the gym, down the stair, did my tesco big shop, nipped my mams and then home. Legs were a little sore after that one.


All wearing tights I am imaging, Ronnie copied that off you too?

Kai Green always wears tights too, him and ronnie rocking the tights look... lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Doesn't being sick release lots of bad hormones that effect us building muscle? I'm sure I read that somewhere recently. I try desperately hard not to be sick after training anymore since I read it as used to after most pull and legs sessions.


Must look into that!

Personally like Liam said its the waste of food that ****es me off.


----------



## Suprakill4

Well it's a waste of calories that's for sure and doesn't it increase cortisol? I could be wrong but I'm near certain I read its very bad in bodybuilding and in general.

The only way I have sorted it Liam is after workout I lay down for 10 minutes on my back and I have some anti acids/indigestion tablets near to end of workout which seems to seriously settle the stomach. It's worked 99% of the time in the last couple months anyway.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Well it's a waste of calories that's for sure and doesn't it increase cortisol? I could be wrong but I'm near certain I read its very bad in bodybuilding and in general.
> 
> The only way I have sorted it Liam is after workout I lay down for 10 minutes on my back and I have some anti acids/indigestion tablets near to end of workout which seems to seriously settle the stomach. It's worked 99% of the time in the last couple months anyway.


Briefly checked and answer is YES, although cortisol is raised post workout anyway. Obviously being sick isn't ideal but IDK if it will matter much as post workout nutrition and glycogen replenishment serve to lower elevated cortisol, from what I understand.

Also just seen the connection between something in my post workout nutrition and its effects on cortisol ! LEARNING


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> All wearing tights I am imaging, Ronnie copied that off you too?
> 
> Kai Green always wears tights too, him and ronnie rocking the tights look... lol


Yeah he also got the black skin look from me as well! Ha!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Well it's a waste of calories that's for sure and doesn't it increase cortisol? I could be wrong but I'm near certain I read its very bad in bodybuilding and in general.
> 
> The only way I have sorted it Liam is after workout I lay down for 10 minutes on my back and I have some anti acids/indigestion tablets near to end of workout which seems to seriously settle the stomach. It's worked 99% of the time in the last couple months anyway.


It's usually in the middle of a session I throw up. Doesn't seem a proper leg session without a bit of sick! Doesn't help that the BCAAs in water I have is rank as well!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ah yes now u see my genius @ bad alan


I DO! Was gonna @ you, love it


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Sorry did I stumble into a thread where someone just debated sickness vrs cortisol like its battery acid eating inches of muscle every time.
> 
> Dear god ! Hiya steroids!! Hiya instant cortisol monster killer
> 
> Now back to a non science overkill night!
> 
> Ps Liam's a bad influence
> 
> Pps being sick is good for u it makes u massive ! Big guys train hard and are sick !


I didn't say it was like battery acid stop being a drama queen lol. Being sick is good for you, should I put my fingers down my throat from now on after a workout to get better gains?


----------



## Hayesy

How are the legs this morn after that session!!!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Sorry did I stumble into a thread where someone just debated sickness vrs cortisol like its battery acid eating inches of muscle every time.
> 
> Dear god ! Hiya steroids!! Hiya instant cortisol monster killer
> 
> Now back to a non science overkill night!
> 
> Ps Liam's a bad influence
> 
> Pps being sick is good for u it makes u massive ! Big guys train hard and are sick !


Now now Scott, we had this convo last night, you can not blame me for your indiscretions. Although you know what to do if you end up in one of those situations.

Not true about being sick making you sick. Bulimia doesn't make you big!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Now now Scott, we had this convo last night, you can not blame me for your indiscretions. Although you know what to do if you end up in one of those situations.
> 
> Not true about being sick making you sick. *Bulimia doesn't make you big!*


Don't say that he'll take it as a challenge


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Don't say that he'll take it as a challenge


Think thats what the majority think he did to get him lean and Rack anyway isnt it?!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Think thats what the majority think he did to get him lean and Rack anyway isnt it?!


I thought it was breadcrumbs and dust :confused1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Well what's happening in here today then.

And totally unrelated wtf happened to sharpy.


----------



## Sambuca

Ye what happened to sharpy. He never turned up to crayfords last year and never heard from him again.


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> How are the legs this morn after that session!!!


Legs are sore mate just how I like it!


----------



## liam0810

Not got a clue what happened to him. Shame as well as he was in great shape. Maybe personal problems or whatever have got in the way. He'll probably pop up in a years time and be massive!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Right
> 
> Dutch alpha chronicles 3 - bullemia 2 big balls


Haha - CHALLENGE ACCEPTED !


----------



## liam0810

Morning kids and hello 15st! Boom! Finally broke the mark! No turning back now, 16st here I come!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Morning kids and hello 15st! Boom! Finally broke the mark! No turning back now, 16st here I come!


Nice 1 mate... keep smashing away at it...


----------



## Sambuca

good job mate


----------



## liam0810

Cheers lads. It's good to be finally over that hurdle! I'm under no illusions in thinking in the last 2 weeks I've put on 6 pounds of pure muscle but I'm looking fuller and if I can get to 16st then cut to 14-13.7 seems more achievable


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> Morning kids and hello 15st! Boom! Finally broke the mark! No turning back now, 16st here I come!


Well done m8, keep up the good work and you'll be as good as me one day:rolleye:


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> You will get there
> 
> We are on that path now mate


I know mate I think I will now. Last few months have been a little sh1tty gym wise and weight but over that now. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh **** Liam's growing.......

Your heaviest you've been in a while and in best shape I've seen you, but calm down on the "tanning"


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Oh **** Liam's growing.......
> 
> Your heaviest you've been in a while and in best shape I've seen you, but calm down on the "tanning"


Haha mate the tan has been toned down. I've gone from a rich mahogany to a more teake colour.

Legs done again tonight. PB of 160 x 6 deep squats. Next week 170 and week after 4 plates a side!

Dropped smith squats for hacks as squats were being used. Also PB on lying leg curls of 75kg x 5, finished with dropsets on these.

Hammered calves as well with standing calves supersetted with seated. 3 x 15/15. Finished with 3 sets on donkeys.

Home now having my mince and spuds. Hunger is through the roof.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate the tan has been toned down. I've gone from a rich mahogany to a more teake colour.
> 
> Legs done again tonight. PB of 160 x 6 deep squats. Next week 170 and week after 4 plates a side!
> 
> Dropped smith squats for hacks as squats were being used. Also PB on lying leg curls of 75kg x 5, finished with dropsets on these.
> 
> Hammered calves as well with standing calves supersetted with seated. 3 x 15/15. Finished with 3 sets on donkeys.
> 
> Home now having my mince and spuds. Hunger is through the roof.


Solid stuff Liam, good work on the PB's!

You posted a new pic? If so what page is it on?


----------



## Sambuca

Fking strong  I squatted 60kg... Lmao


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Solid stuff Liam, good work on the PB's!
> 
> You posted a new pic? If so what page is it on?


This was last pic about 2 weeks ago. 6 pound heavier now. Might leave pics till start of prep now!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Fking strong  I squatted 60kg... Lmao


I wasn't much stronger about 18months ago pal. You'll start squatting more in the coming momths. I honestly think box squats helped massively


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> This was last pic about 2 weeks ago. 6 pound heavier now. Might leave pics till start of prep now!


Seen that one mate, you look awesome on it. Chest is ace! I want a chest that size... fooker!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Seen that one mate, you look awesome on it. Chest is ace! I want a chest that size... fooker!


Its come up alot the last few momths. Looking forward to seeing what its like once fat and water is stripped from it


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Its come up alot the last few momths. Looking forward to seeing what its like once fat and water is stripped from it


Ya, my bro's chest is his best feature, he has just dropped to sub 7% and his chest looks freaking awesome, full stirations or whatever you call them and rivets down the centre if that makes sense. lol, I know what I mean anyway!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> This was last pic about 2 weeks ago. 6 pound heavier now. Might leave pics till start of prep now!


 :wub:


----------



## liam0810

Back today and changed it up a bit due to how busy it was

Pull ups 50 reps - still awful at these

Deads 6 x 220 x 2

Seated one arm rows

60 x 12

70 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 8, 60 x 8, 40 x 6, 20 x 10 (quad dropset)

Wide grip low pulley row

50 x 10

55 x 10

55 x 10, 35 x 10, 20 x 8

Db pullover superset with cable pullover

36kg x 10, 6plates x 10 x 3 sets

Close grip pulldowns FST7

50 x 10 x 7

Home, GH, sunbed, slin and now next meal of mince, white and sweet tatties and EVOO

Still 2 meals to have and also my cruise jab to have as well.

Feeling full and think still gaining


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Back today and changed it up a bit due to how busy it was
> 
> Pull ups 50 reps - still awful at these
> 
> Deads 6 x 220 x 2
> 
> Seated one arm rows
> 
> 60 x 12
> 
> 70 x 10
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> 80 x 8, 60 x 8, 40 x 6, 20 x 10 (quad dropset)
> 
> Wide grip low pulley row
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> 55 x 10
> 
> 55 x 10, 35 x 10, 20 x 8
> 
> Db pullover superset with cable pullover
> 
> 36kg x 10, 6plates x 10 x 3 sets
> 
> Close grip pulldowns FST7
> 
> 50 x 10 x 7
> 
> Home, GH, sunbed, slin and now next meal of mince, white and sweet tatties and EVOO
> 
> Still 2 meals to have and also my cruise jab to have as well.
> 
> Feeling full and think still gaining


Strong deads mate can't wait for next few weeks, see you at 16 stone ya stumpy ****er !!

Sort your GH dose out then?


----------



## Suprakill4

Some ****ing strong lifting mate. Well done on the squats. Gonna be a unit on that stage, this shows me precisely why I've decided to take another year before competing!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Strong deads mate can't wait for next few weeks, see you at 16 stone ya stumpy ****er !!
> 
> Sort your GH dose out then?


Haha yes mate GH is now sorted and costing me a lot less. Sometimes I do think that I'm a right thick tw4t!

Yep 16 stone in 8 weeks! I'm weighing before at 15'5 still got two more meals so think in the morning ill be around 15'2. Put some chunk on but don't mind, it's for the greater good. And less of the stumpy young man, I'm 6ft if I sort my posture!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Some ****ing strong lifting mate. Well done on the squats. Gonna be a unit on that stage, this shows me precisely why I've decided to take another year before competing!


Cheers mate. Squats have been flying up, nice and deep as well with medium stance so happy with that. I'd love another year adding size but said I'm doing this show and not going back on it now!

Next year is your year and you're not changing your mind!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha yes mate GH is now sorted and costing me a lot less. Sometimes I do think that I'm a right thick tw4t!
> 
> Yep 16 stone in 8 weeks! I'm weighing before at 15'5 still got two more meals so think in the morning ill be around 15'2. Put some chunk on but don't mind, it's for the greater good. And less of the stumpy young man, I'm 6ft if I sort my posture!


Well if you've put some chunk on you hid it well in that baby gap t-shirt you wore t'other day


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Well if you've put some chunk on you hid it well in that baby gap t-shirt you wore t'other day


It was actually next junior r kid! I also had a girdle on


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> It was actually next junior r kid! I also had a girdle on


Hahah do what you gotta do!

And too right your not backing out now, it was your idea I just jumped on the bandwagon


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. Squats have been flying up, nice and deep as well with medium stance so happy with that. I'd love another year adding size but said I'm doing this show and not going back on it now!
> 
> Next year is your year and you're not changing your mind!


You will do well this year for sure!

Yeah I know mate ill just be hopefully in a better position to compete next year not just physique was but life in general, financially etc n


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> You will do well this year for sure!
> 
> Yeah I know mate ill just be hopefully in a better position to compete next year not just physique was but life in general, financially etc n


Think this is best time for me to do it. It's a very selfish sport and I know when prepping how moody and snappy you can be, so being single now is perfect as it means I won't end up getting tw4tted off my bird!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Think this is best time for me to do it. It's a very selfish sport and I know when prepping how moody and snappy you can be, so being single now is perfect as it means I won't end up getting tw4tted off my bird!


Mines already used to me being a miserable grouchy snappy cvnt lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Mines already used to me being a miserable grouchy snappy cvnt lol.


Haha then she'll be fine when you prep!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha then she'll be fine when you prep!


Yep. I've been prepping her for 4 years lol.


----------



## liam0810

Shoulders smashed this evening

Heavy cable lateral partials

6platesx 10

7 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

As I've been struggling with the jump in DB's at the gym from 57-65kg, I swapped it up from hammer strength plate loaded shoulder press

140 x 5

140 x 3

120 x 6

120 x 6

80 x 15 rest pause 2 sets to do

Leaning DB laterals

14 x 10

16 x 10

16 x 10 drop set 10 x 10

DB rear delts 10 seconds rest

15 x 10 x 4

Seated press quad dropset

80 x 10, 8, 6, 6 x 3 sets

Decided to throw some calves in

Standing calves

50 x 50reps x 2

Seated calves

20 x 50 x 2

Will hit them heavy tomorrow with arms


----------



## Bad Alan

Ere you big cnut you're staying at the Hilton for bodypower and sharing a room with me. Bring a cork to plug your bum hole with :blowme:


----------



## Got2getlean

What days you lot at body power ?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ere you big cnut you're staying at the Hilton for bodypower and sharing a room with me. Bring a cork to plug your bum hole with :blowme:


I already need a cork mate as its like a hippos yawn. I fart too hard and I have a prolapse!

We'll be both miserable cnuts as it will be 6 weeks from show


----------



## liam0810

Got2getlean said:


> What days you lot at body power ?


Think Saturday mate if we are in a hotel. I've just left it to Scott and Will and will go with the flow. I'm easy. My mission is to fist a fitness girl. I think it's achievable. If I fail I'll just make do with telling Kai Greene that the only good thing he's done in his career is fcuk a pineapple


----------



## liam0810

Oh and woke up this morning and my back and rear delts are in bits. Which means a good weeks training!

Arms will be smashed today followed by a nice sauna and jacuzzi. I don't think I mentioned this but I got accused by gym members at The Marriott where I take my mate Sam, of getting w4nked off in the jacuzzi by her! I'm gutted now as I never did, might tell her today she owes me one. Only fair I think


----------



## Got2getlean

liam0810 said:


> Think Saturday mate if we are in a hotel. I've just left it to Scott and Will and will go with the flow. I'm easy. My mission is to fist a fitness girl. I think it's achievable. If I fail I'll just make do with telling Kai Greene that the only good thing he's done in his career is fcuk a pineapple


Ok mate I think I am there sat as well might see u lot there then.

The only thing your gonna end up with us Kia greens fist up your ass


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I already need a cork mate as its like a hippos yawn. I fart too hard and I have a prolapse!
> 
> We'll be both miserable cnuts as it will be 6 weeks from show


Hahah yea fly down Saturday morning, stay that night and drive back Sunday evening. Hilton 6am cardio Liam to look forward to


----------



## Bad Alan

Got2getlean said:


> Ok mate I think I am there sat as well might see u lot there then.
> 
> The only thing your gonna end up with us Kia greens fist up your ass


No doubt mate we will sort that !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah yea fly down Saturday morning, stay that night and drive back Sunday evening. Hilton 6am cardio Liam to look forward to


Lets make it 7am. Unless we are doing some horizontal jogging then 6am is fine


----------



## liam0810

Had a nice chilled weekend. Stayed in last night and today took my mum out for her bday, also went nandos before.

Spoke to Scott who's told me diet is changing up a little. Will be eating kind of food I will e through prep but just a lot more of it.

2 more weeks of slin/GH and from a week tomorrow AAS will be added in.

Feelin well at the moment, have noticed acne has flared up a little on shoulders so need to get some Retin A. If anyone knows where I can get it let me know.


----------



## liam0810

Training has been changed up and tonight was back.

Weighted pull ups

3 sets of Bw + 10kg plus drop set

Still pathetic on these!

Deads

180 x 6

200 x 6

220 x 3 oly bar spinning even with straps - dropped to 140 x 10

Bb shrugs

220 x 6 x 3 dropset 140 x 10

Low pulley rows

50 x10 ds 25 x 8

55 x 10 ds 30 x 6

60 x 10 ds 30 x 5

Incline bench db row

32dbs x 15

38 x 12 x 3

Hyperextensions

3 x 10

Diet is changing from tomorrow. Not drastically though which is good


----------



## liam0810

Chest trained

incline cable flyes

20

15

10

3 sets of weighted dips with 45kg,

10

8

6

Next week 60kg

decline bb press

120 x 10

130 x 8

140 x 5

Can go heavier but dips and flyes fcuked me up!

Rest pause hammer strength press

80 x 4 rest pauses x 4 sets

Incline DB flyes

15kg x 10 x 3

Did seated calves superset with standing calves for 3 sets to failure

Home, slin and GH done and now chilling

Gonna attempt rock climbing tomorrow which is gonna be hard work!


----------



## liam0810

This morning was weighing in at 15'3.5 so 97KG. Happy with that but got a lot of catching up to do to @Bad Alan who is weighing a beastly 16'4 and still has another 6-8 weeks before prep. As i've said 16st is my goal so if i hit that i'll be happy. Its all starting to feel all real now as been thinking about songs for my pose and speaking to mates about posing. Getting giddier by the week.

Today is night off so gonna nip out and do a little shopping. Need a couple new bits as even though i like my tops tight, they are getting too tight now! Going out on Saturday for a god few drinks for the first time since NYE so looking forward to that. A KG of mince will be made for Sunday to ensure i hit my macros as when hungover i hate cooking.

AAS gets added in next week, 10 more pounds on and i'm happy!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> This morning was weighing in at 15'3.5 so 97KG. Happy with that but got a lot of catching up to do to @Bad Alan who is weighing a beastly 16'4 and still has another 6-8 weeks before prep. As i've said 16st is my goal so if i hit that i'll be happy. Its all starting to feel all real now as been thinking about songs for my pose and speaking to mates about posing. Getting giddier by the week.
> 
> Today is night off so gonna nip out and do a little shopping. Need a couple new bits as even though i like my tops tight, they are getting too tight now! Going out on Saturday for a god few drinks for the first time since NYE so looking forward to that. A KG of mince will be made for Sunday to ensure i hit my macros as when hungover i hate cooking.
> 
> AAS gets added in next week, 10 more pounds on and i'm happy!


Nope 4 weeks till mine starts as I'm a fat knacker! Still would take your look over mine anyday, you do need bigger tops now thats for daaaaaaaaaamn sure


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Nope 4 weeks till mine starts as I'm a fat knacker! Still would take your look over mine anyday, you do need bigger tops now thats for daaaaaaaaaamn sure


Cheers for the compliment pal, suppose I don't see it in myself as i feel i look sh1t!

I think i'll have to start buying XS now in tops instead of XXS!


----------



## liam0810

Just been saying to a friend that I'm feeling bloated and looking cr4p and she said "you can't decorate the house before building it" I like it!


----------



## liam0810

Legs trained

Lying curls 5x5 top set 85kg

Wide leg press 3 x 20 top set 240 x 25 last 5 rest paused

Standing leg curls 3 x 15, 1 x 8 x 25kg

DB lunges 3 x 10 x 24kg dbs

Smith deep squats legs together

3 x 10 top set 110, upped to 140 for 6 reps and failed and projectile vomited, luckily made it to the toilet!

Leg extensions fst7 x 65kg

Struggled through this as upped my ius of slin pre workout and it made me feel ropey all the way through even though I had my dextrose before hand, BCAAs throughout and sipping a lucozade as well.

Quick chat with Scott before and training is changing up next week, arms twice a week, legs split up, shoulders twice as well with back every 8 days.

Took tomorrow off work so meeting up with @Sambuca and @Bad Alan for a delts session.

Also talking to the girl I train and told her we should look at putting her in a bikini class end of the year. She needs a little more muscle and probably 12 weeks strict diet and she'd be stage ready. Obviously don't know much about prepping and such for women but will read up as much as possible and think it would be fun for both of us!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Legs trained
> 
> Lying curls 5x5 top set 85kg
> 
> Wide leg press 3 x 20 top set 240 x 25 last 5 rest paused
> 
> Standing leg curls 3 x 15, 1 x 8 x 25kg
> 
> DB lunges 3 x 10 x 24kg dbs
> 
> Smith deep squats legs together
> 
> 3 x 10 top set 110, upped to 140 for 6 reps and failed and projectile vomited, luckily made it to the toilet!
> 
> Leg extensions fst7 x 65kg
> 
> Struggled through this as upped my ius of slin pre workout and it made me feel ropey all the way through even though I had my dextrose before hand, BCAAs throughout and sipping a lucozade as well.
> 
> Quick chat with Scott before and training is changing up next week, arms twice a week, legs split up, shoulders twice as well with back every 8 days.
> 
> Took tomorrow off work so meeting up with @Sambuca and @Bad Alan for a delts session.
> 
> Also talking to the girl I train and told her we should look at putting her in a bikini class end of the year. She needs a little more muscle and probably 12 weeks strict diet and she'd be stage ready. Obviously don't know much about prepping and such for women but will read up as much as possible and think it would be fun for both of us!


Your sickness on leg days is the stuff of legend 

I've always wondered how you would run prep for women vs men, be interesting to see what differences there is though if any as hormone's must play a part.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Your sickness on leg days is the stuff of legend
> 
> I've always wondered how you would run prep for women vs men, be interesting to see what differences there is though if any as hormone's must play a part.


I always throw up!

Yeah mate I'm not sure either, got a lot of research and picking people in the knows brains! Might stick her on the anavar for a few weeks then throw in the DNP! No test as she'll end up bigger than me and is already quite aggressive!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I always throw up!
> 
> Yeah mate I'm not sure either, got a lot of research and picking people in the knows brains! Might stick her on the anavar for a few weeks then throw in the DNP! No test as she'll end up bigger than me and is already quite aggressive!


Probably be good with clen and t3, DNP is harsh if shes not massively fat. Primo is mild aswell and good for women from stuff I've seen although if not injecting I think alot of women stick with var! Does she need AAS for bikini though?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Probably be good with clen and t3, DNP is harsh if shes not massively fat. Primo is mild aswell and good for women from stuff I've seen although if not injecting I think alot of women stick with var! Does she need AAS for bikini though?


No mate she doesn't really need AAS for bikini. Gonna give her a good once over tomoz and see what we are working with


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> No mate she doesn't really need AAS for bikini. Gonna give her a good once over tomoz and see what we are working with


Get some bikini shots up in here.............for physique evaluation of course


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Get some bikini shots up in here.............for physique evaluation of course


Would you not prefer nude?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Would you not prefer nude?


----------



## liam0810

Day off today and just about to pop into manchester and there's a bomb scare so they've shut quite a bit of it off! Looks like ill just stay on the couch till I go training later.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> There was a gun scare ... But ...
> 
> I put my jacket on , sleeveless wasn't cool


I thought they'd found a tissue with luminous liquid in it and had to clear the scene till they could work out what it was?

Just found out that just down the road outside my mates house a stolen car crashed into 5 cars, blew up and the two passengers died. Good the thieving scum!


----------



## MURPHYZ

liam0810 said:


> I thought they'd found a tissue with luminous liquid in it and had to clear the scene till they could work out what it was?
> 
> Just found out that just down the road outside my mates house a stolen car crashed into 5 cars, blew up and the two passengers died. Good the thieving scum!


Now that's poetic justice.


----------



## liam0810

Breeny said:


> Now that's poetic justice.


Too right mate


----------



## liam0810

Trained today with @Sambuca and @Bad Alan and was a good delts session.

Seated smith press top set 125kg x 6

DB laterals run the rack. This was a killer, reps were 20,15,10,6,6,6,6,10,15,20

No rest between sets. Delts were fcuked after this

Upright rows

Reverse pec deck

Rest pause seated hammer machine press

BB shrugs 100reps rest pause

Will is looking big and think he'll be bigger on stage than he thinks and Sam trains well and pushes himself and if he keeps going as he is, he'll be in great nick.


----------



## Sambuca

Mate your a machine! Impressed by u both today boom. Shame Scott wasn't up north as well!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I thought they'd found a tissue with luminous liquid in it and had to clear the scene till they could work out what it was?
> 
> Just found out that just down the road outside my mates house a stolen car crashed into 5 cars, blew up and the two passengers died. Good the thieving scum!


I've only just got this hahahahaha !


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Get some bikini shots up in here.............for physique evaluation of course


Yep I agree with Bad alan :innocent:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Yep I agree with Bad alan :innocent:


I'm with her again in a bit so ill see if I can.

My mate just popped round and said "you're looking the fattest I've seen, you've got sh1t load to lose for that show!" I'm so glad I have such honest friends


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I'm with her again in a bit so ill see if I can.
> 
> My mate just popped round and said "you're looking the fattest I've seen, you've got sh1t load to lose for that show!" I'm so glad I have such honest friends


pmsl come on chunk!! Dont take it to heart :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

My show is 12 weeks today.... :scared:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl come on chunk!! Dont take it to heart :lol:


Haha I'm not mate, I've put timber on but last time he seen me with my top off was July when I was ripped. Its good that he doesn't bullsh1it me though.

These next 12 weeks are gonna be good mate! I'm gonna try and get down to the show to support you


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> No mate she doesn't really need AAS for bikini. Gonna give her a good once over tomoz and see what we are working with


Evening.  Hope you dont mind me sticking my glutes in but I do know a little bit when it comes to womens bums and with bikini class, after all, its all about the glutes!

I wouldnt say AAS are needed for bikini, same with dnp really, but it is down to personal choice though. Var is a good choice though if she wants to go with it.

The key for bikini class is to get lean, really lean. The girls are so tiny, not a massive amount of muscle but some, but more a nice lean athletic look and with a lot of focus on legs and glutes.

Hill sprints or running bleachers are both ace and what a lot of the bikini girls do. And of course, squats and lunges! 

Prep wise, not massively different from how a guy would prep really, its all about what works for each individual, male/female doesnt play a massive part in it food wise etc, but hormones can play a bit of a difference. The contraceptive pill can mess with prep slightly, so just bare that in mind when she's prepping. And theres not as much need for the full carb depletion/water manipulation when doing bikini class. Other than that, no huge difference IMO.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Evening.  Hope you dont mind me sticking my glutes in but I do know a little bit when it comes to womens bums and with bikini class, after all, its all about the glutes!
> 
> I wouldnt say AAS are needed for bikini, same with dnp really, but it is down to personal choice though. Var is a good choice though if she wants to go with it.
> 
> The key for bikini class is to get lean, really lean. The girls are so tiny, not a massive amount of muscle but some, but more a nice lean athletic look and with a lot of focus on legs and glutes.
> 
> Hill sprints or running bleachers are both ace and what a lot of the bikini girls do. And of course, squats and lunges!
> 
> Prep wise, not massively different from how a guy would prep really, its all about what works for each individual, male/female doesnt play a massive part in it food wise etc, but hormones can play a bit of a difference. The contraceptive pill can mess with prep slightly, so just bare that in mind when she's prepping. And theres not as much need for the full carb depletion/water manipulation when doing bikini class. Other than that, no huge difference IMO.


Cheers for your input Keeks! Think I'll be picking your mind over the next few months.

I was joking a little about AAS and DNP but if she did want to then it would be a low dose of var after reading a bit on it.

Regarding the pill, I've already checked and she's on the progesterone one so the water fluctuation you get with the estrogen based pill will hopefully not be as big an issue. Actually I could just tell her she's got to become a nun for 12-16 weeks haha!

Training plan at the moment is upper twice a week and lower twice a week, like this 

Had her doing lower yesterday and her legs are in bits. She needs a little more muscle on her first I think before she diets.

There's a show in November think I'm going to aim at but told her she'll have to stop her partying!

Cheers again Keeks!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update as well. Trained arms yesterday and slight DOMs in them, trained with my mate who's only been training a year but his training regime is awful and diet. Yet the Cnut out lifted me on all bicep exercises!

Also went out in town last night for a few , an average night and was in bed for 3. No hangover today and getting my food in. Gonna nip and get something now and a Chinese later with ice cream.

Hopefully gear turns up tomorrow and crack on with my next blast


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Cheers for your input Keeks! Think I'll be picking your mind over the next few months.
> 
> I was joking a little about AAS and DNP but if she did want to then it would be a low dose of var after reading a bit on it.
> 
> Regarding the pill, I've already checked and she's on the progesterone one so the water fluctuation you get with the estrogen based pill will hopefully not be as big an issue. Actually I could just tell her she's got to become a nun for 12-16 weeks haha!
> 
> Training plan at the moment is upper twice a week and lower twice a week, like this
> View attachment 110499
> 
> 
> Had her doing lower yesterday and her legs are in bits. She needs a little more muscle on her first I think before she diets.
> 
> There's a show in November think I'm going to aim at but told her she'll have to stop her partying!
> 
> Cheers again Keeks!


A low dose of var can make a quite a difference so is a consideration.

Lol, doing the nun thing IMO would be the best option, but again, down to personal preference on that one.

November is a decent timescale to work towards, and as long as the partying gets cut down, its very do-able. I think the one thing about the bikini class though is that it is becoming more and more popular as its a more attainable look, but the top girls really are something, fantastic physiques, so as long as she works hard til November, she'll be ok.

The training schedule looks good, but maybe throw a few exercises to target the glutes a bit more maybe? Doing some of the exercises on there but wide stance, just hits glutes a bit more, SLDL's, squats and leg press. And either cable or weighted glute kickbacks, ace exercises.

Anyway, sorry for cluttering your journal about bikini stuff! Give me a shout if you need.  And we want pics when she gets to the stage!!!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> A low dose of var can make a quite a difference so is a consideration.
> 
> Lol, doing the nun thing IMO would be the best option, but again, down to personal preference on that one.
> 
> November is a decent timescale to work towards, and as long as the partying gets cut down, its very do-able. I think the one thing about the bikini class though is that it is becoming more and more popular as its a more attainable look, but the top girls really are something, fantastic physiques, so as long as she works hard til November, she'll be ok.
> 
> The training schedule looks good, but maybe throw a few exercises to target the glutes a bit more maybe? Doing some of the exercises on there but wide stance, just hits glutes a bit more, SLDL's, squats and leg press. And either cable or weighted glute kickbacks, ace exercises.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for cluttering your journal about bikini stuff! Give me a shout if you need.  And we want pics when she gets to the stage!!!


I can tell you now there's not a chance she'd do the nun thing haha!

Yeah we've got plenty of time and my thought was get her to do bikini and if she loves it she can see how well se can do in that, then maybe fitness class in the future. It's all very early stages though so we'll see.

I'll throw in more glute exercises as well. I don't mind you cluttering up it with bikini stuff, breaks up the boring sh1te I post about my training!


----------



## RACK

Get ready for the girl to start kicking off when water weight comes on for that certain time of the month. You'll have to explain it to her every few weeks lol


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Smash these changes, easy 16st pre comp!


Yes pal! 7 weeks left!

AAS start tonight as well. I've missed having my rapey thoughts when not on test!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Get ready for the girl to start kicking off when water weight comes on for that certain time of the month. You'll have to explain it to her every few weeks lol


She kicks off all the time anyway so I'm used to it!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evening big man, the poster formerly known as Breeny dropping by to see what the apple is.


----------



## liam0810

MURPHYZ said:


> Evening big man, the poster formerly known as Breeny dropping by to see what the apple is.


Breeny, then murphy. Next you'll be O'Connor then O'leary! You making your way through the paddy names?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Lol yeah m8. Paddy mcginty next


----------



## liam0810

Right then my training has changed up for the next few weeks to hit lagging areas a bit more frequently.

Tonight was

Smith shoulder press 5x5

100 x 5

140 x 3

120 x 5 x 2

Last set a triple drop set

Bb flat press

100 x 12

120 x 8

140 x 4 with 2 negatives

BB incline

80 x 12

100 x 8

120 x 6

Decline flyes

22.5 x 12

27.5 x 8

30 x 6 drop set 17.5 x 6

Wide dips 1 set max

This was bad! Managed 15 reps over 3 rest pause sets.

Single DB triceps extensions

15 x 20 x 4

Cable kickbacks

2 plates x 20 x 4

Weighing in this morning at 15'6, am bloated to fcuk but don't mind! Also adding nearly a stone on in 4 weeks has fcuked with my fitness, body isn't use to the quick gain so am easily tired!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> It won't be on too long! Half way to 16! And just touching a cycle now! Well smash this!


I know mate. To be honest I didn't think I'd hit 16 stone after being ill up till Xmas and wasting that blast, but looks like I will be now!


----------



## marknorthumbria

16 stone at 5 ft is mega!!! oj pal lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> 16 stone at 5 ft is mega!!! oj pal lol


Haha you tw4t! I'm 5ft 1 thank you very much!


----------



## dipdabs

Hmm I thought u were 5ft


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Hmm I thought u were 5ft


No Kay you silly sausage, that's only coz you seen me lying down!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> No Kay you silly sausage, that's only coz you seen me lying down!


Or walking like a pirate with a peg leg


----------



## liam0810

Bicep blast in the gym today, was half hour so in an out. Shot some mtren in each bicep beforehand and fcuk me that stuff hurts! Biceps are still sore now!

Struggled a bit today with appetite , felt a little nauseous but hunger is back today and only missed half a meal. Will make it back in a bit.


----------



## liam0810

Quads trained tonight and again no training partner but no mither still a decent session.

ATG squats

110 x 15 x 3

160 x 6

Deep leg press

400 x 8 - struggled going deep on this as started to feel it in lower back. Still went as deep as I could.

Hack squats

140 x 6 x 3

Leg extensions

60 x 25 x 5

Donkeys

110 x 6 x 6

Quads are seizing up tonight so good workout I think


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Quads trained tonight and again no training partner but no mither still a decent session.
> 
> ATG squats
> 
> 110 x 15 x 3
> 
> 160 x 6
> 
> Deep leg press
> 
> 400 x 8 - struggled going deep on this as started to feel it in lower back. Still went as deep as I could.
> 
> Hack squats
> 
> 140 x 6 x 3
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 60 x 25 x 5
> 
> Donkeys
> 
> 110 x 6 x 6
> 
> Quads are seizing up tonight so good workout I think


Donkeys????


----------



## Dagman72

why injecting into biceps?


----------



## Jay.32

Dagman72 said:


> why injecting into biceps?


I did that once.... couldnt steer my car after... will never do it again lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Donkeys????


Donkey calves


----------



## liam0810

Dagman72 said:


> why injecting into biceps?


M tren is supposed to help with site growth mate so whichever muscle group I'm training, I'll be jabbing that area


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I did that once.... couldnt steer my car after... will never do it again lol


I've been jabbing my GH and slin direct into bi's, tri's and calves mate so used to the needle in them. But that m tren hurt a lot! Still feel it now!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I've been jabbing my GH and slin direct into bi's, tri's and calves mate so used to the needle in them. But that m tren hurt a lot! Still feel it now!


Is it water based mtren or oil?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it water based mtren or oil?


Its the BSI one mate which i think is water. Why?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Its the BSI one mate which i think is water. Why?


Just wandered. I read that the oil ones are not that great as a pre workout because of absorption times. I have used the bsi mtren ds mix in biceps, how fcuking insane are the pumps!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Just wandered. I read that the oil ones are not that great as a pre workout because of absorption times. I have used the bsi mtren ds mix in biceps, how fcuking insane are the pumps!


They're ridiculous mate. Will be jabbing my shoulders tonight with 0.5ml in each, big boulder shoulders on the way! How long did you runf the mtren for?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> They're ridiculous mate. Will be jabbing my shoulders tonight with 0.5ml in each, big boulder shoulders on the way! How long did you runf the mtren for?


Very sporadically mate. Done a few chest jab, few biceps and one triceps for no other reason than how good it looked when pumped.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Very sporadically mate. Done a few chest jab, few biceps and one triceps for no other reason than how good it looked when pumped.


Did you notice strength gains with it mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Did you notice strength gains with it mate?


Im not sure mate because i have gained strength every session for the last 8 weeks and was in this time i used it for a few of the sessions. It was worth the pain just for how madly big it makes you look lol.


----------



## Dagman72

whats the point of that? Surely you just shrink again.


----------



## Dagman72

liam0810 said:


> M tren is supposed to help with site growth mate so whichever muscle group I'm training, I'll be jabbing that area


how does it help?


----------



## liam0810

Dagman72 said:


> how does it help?


To be completely honest mate I don't know the science behind it but maybe @dutch_scott could elaborate


----------



## Dagman72

cheers for the explanation scott. Always thought it was bull so have learnt something.


----------



## liam0810

Up this morning and off to sunny Wales for the day. Unfortunately it's to look a demolishing a warehouse in Deeside so nothing exciting. Meals are made and will be eating cold mince and rice :-(

Weighed myself this morning and am 15'7. Which means by Monday I should be 15'8. 6 pounds to hit my goal in 6 weeks. Want to get over that now, especially with adding in some test now.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Up this morning and off to sunny Wales for the day. Unfortunately it's to look a demolishing a warehouse in Deeside so nothing exciting. Meals are made and will be eating *cold mince and rice* :-(
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and am 15'7. Which means by Monday I should be 15'8. 6 pounds to hit my goal in 6 weeks. Want to get over that now, especially with adding in some test now.


I will be doing this over the weekend mate... yuk


----------



## liam0810

Just getting up now, have some breakfast then take Noah to rugby. After months of him playing football and picking the ball up more than kicking it, I've decided rugby is his calling. Plus he's got some aggression so can take it out playing that. Soon enough ill have him on test and Dbol and he'll be playing for Salford Reds by the age of 12!

Biceps at 1 then noting planned rest of the day. Weight this morning 15'8 so hit my goal for this week. Today is last day of slin but hopefully next week the gear will kick in. Got some oxy's left over so might pop a few of them next week.


----------



## Sambuca

Sure you'll get those 6lbs! U popping down to Leeds next Saturday?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Sure you'll get those 6lbs! U popping down to Leeds next Saturday?


Not sure yet mate, got a friend up for the weekend but need to see what time she's coming saturday. if its afternoon i'll defo be there


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Is afternoon mate


Well that's very selfish of you. You should have it at 10am so i can come. You know it's all about me!

Anyway text me tomoz and we'll grab some dinner. Almost famous!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Damn right! And u said afternoon was good for u above u mad man!!!


No I meant if she's up in the afternoon then I'll be there!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and forgot to say that was in the gym last night and one of the biggest lads who trains there hasn't seen me for a couple of months said "fcuk me look at the size of you! You look like a proper sted head! You have not no neck! You have a massive head now!" Probably the best compliment I've had!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Oh and forgot to say that was in the gym last night and one of the biggest lads who trains there hasn't seen me for a couple of months said "fcuk me look at the size of you! You look like a proper sted head! You have not no neck! You have a massive head now!" Probably the best compliment I've had!


get some pictures up chunk :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Chest and triceps done with @dutch_scott

Incline smith to nose 5x5 top set for me 180kg forced

Flat/slight incline/high incline 12,8,6

17.5 first three sets

25 second sets

30 third sets finished with partials and slow negatives

Wide grip dips

5 sets to failure

Seated chest press

4 sets to failure usually around 20 reps each

Overhead tricep extensions

4 x 20 little rest between sets.

Scott took a few photos and you can see I've got a big fat head on me now!



Quads and calves tomoz with Scott again.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk mate. Amazing progress. Not as lean but Jesus some quality muscle added there. Chests nice and thick now. People have fcuked it on that stage against you lol


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk mate. Amazing progress. Not as lean but Jesus some quality muscle added there. Chests nice and thick now. People have fcuked it on that stage against you lol


Cheers mate, yeah I'm not as lean but as I needed to add quite a bit of muscle I had to gain a little fat. Don't mind though as I've got 12 weeks prep and think I should drop it quick.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yep. Maximising gains means a little fat gain eh. Would rather overeat a little knowing I'm getting enough cals to grow than try and stay lean with the possibility of not eating enough to maximise gains.


----------



## Bad Alan

Bosh!

Most muscular strong pose, mid back is super thick and another 6 weeks growing? GEEEEEEET ****ED


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep. Maximising gains means a little fat gain eh. Would rather overeat a little knowing I'm getting enough cals to grow than try and stay lean with the possibility of not eating enough to maximise gains.


Exactly mate. Obviously after this show I won't be getting a fat as this for a while, unless I want to jump another weight class but think if I get the BB bug ill stay at same weight class for a good while


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Bosh!
> 
> Most muscular strong pose, mid back is super thick and another 6 weeks growing? GEEEEEEET ****ED


6 more weeks mate! 15'9.5 this morning as well so hopefully should get over the 16st mark next few weeks. Cant wait now!

Oh and looks like I'll be in Leeds now on saturday.


----------



## Sambuca

Awesome progress food job :-D


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Awesome progress food job :-D


Cheers Sam!


----------



## Sambuca

I meant good job but you get the jist. See you Saturday


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> 6 more weeks mate! 15'9.5 this morning as well so hopefully should get over the 16st mark next few weeks. Cant wait now!
> 
> Oh and looks like I'll be in Leeds now on saturday.


Good boy! Looking like 16 1/2 stone+ then mate if you remain injury and illness free, that'll look impressive on your dwarf frame


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Good boy! Looking like 16 1/2 stone+ then mate if you remain injury and illness free, that'll look impressive on your dwarf frame


I'll look like a big round bowling ball!


----------



## Got2getlean

Looking good buddy, chest is massive

Where's the leg photos tho ?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> To say I'm happy wih where Liam is at is an u derstatement
> 
> To think we thought wed have problems with delts width and chest size and thickness
> 
> Ha Liam's one dedicated dude and tonight smashed 180kg inclines with a touch and a 25set workout got demolished
> 
> His legs have grown hugely but just need some more hams well get leg shots tomoz
> 
> He's lean don't get me wrong he's not as lean but he's vascular hard and clearly in great off season shape
> 
> Liam gets lean fast so isn't a worry well push the offseason right upto 12 weeks out!
> 
> Again I was literally amazed how much effort he's made eating training and Jesus he is one strong mega strong dude!
> 
> Tomoz we blitz legs!


Cheers mate as said in message I'm eating as you tell me and training. It does help having Danny train with me as well as he pushes me so he's a massive reason as well. Hopefully more sessions with you as well.

6 weeks left then if 12 weeks out to Cumbria and 13 till Bedford.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Chest and triceps done with @dutch_scott
> 
> Incline smith to nose 5x5 top set for me 180kg forced
> 
> Flat/slight incline/high incline 12,8,6
> 
> 17.5 first three sets
> 
> 25 second sets
> 
> 30 third sets finished with partials and slow negatives
> 
> Wide grip dips
> 
> 5 sets to failure
> 
> Seated chest press
> 
> 4 sets to failure usually around 20 reps each
> 
> Overhead tricep extensions
> 
> 4 x 20 little rest between sets.
> 
> Scott took a few photos and you can see I've got a big fat head on me now!
> 
> View attachment 111407
> View attachment 111408
> View attachment 111409
> 
> 
> Quads and calves tomoz with Scott again.


ffs mate you have banged on some size very quick.. your like a little tank!!! but in the third pic you have an extra chin!!

seriously though mate, youve worked hard and its paid off big time!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> ffs mate you have banged on some size very quick.. your like a little tank!!! but in the third pic you have an extra chin!!
> 
> seriously though mate, youve worked hard and its paid off big time!!! :thumbup1:


Haha mate I've got a big fat head now. You can see in the lat spread the rolls on the back of my head!

GH and slin are the reasons the size has come on. God bless diabetics and midgets!


----------



## Bad Alan

LEEDS LAD'S !!!

hahahaha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> LEEDS LAD'S !!!
> 
> hahahaha


Leeds scum. But funny


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 111407
> View attachment 111408
> View attachment 111409
> .


Great work mate!! Come cut time you'll be very large 

I know you'll nail the cut too.

Very impressive :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate!! Come cut time you'll be very large
> 
> I know you'll nail the cut too.
> 
> Very impressive :beer:


Cheers pal, all down to TPW supplements of course! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Just seen the pics mate, you grown loads since the night out in Leeds, top work!!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, all down to TPW supplements of course! :thumb:


Best up my doses then


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Just seen the pics mate, you grown loads since the night out in Leeds, top work!!!


Cheers Rack! Plenty of work left to do, getting to the serious bit now!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Sorry missed today!
> 
> More legs on Saturday ! Pow


No worries let down!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> No worries let down!


Get ready heavy SSB squat's for us Saturday


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Chest and triceps done with @dutch_scott
> 
> Incline smith to nose 5x5 top set for me 180kg forced
> 
> Flat/slight incline/high incline 12,8,6
> 
> 17.5 first three sets
> 
> 25 second sets
> 
> 30 third sets finished with partials and slow negatives
> 
> Wide grip dips
> 
> 5 sets to failure
> 
> Seated chest press
> 
> 4 sets to failure usually around 20 reps each
> 
> Overhead tricep extensions
> 
> 4 x 20 little rest between sets.
> 
> Scott took a few photos and you can see I've got a big fat head on me now!
> 
> View attachment 111407
> View attachment 111408
> View attachment 111409
> 
> 
> Quads and calves tomoz with Scott again.


Looking solid mate, think i need to up my game seein this haha!!

You going the Expo in May


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Looking solid mate, think i need to up my game seein this haha!!
> 
> You going the Expo in May


Cheers mate. How's training going? Your head back in it proper now?

Yep am there for the weekend mate


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. How's training going? Your head back in it proper now?
> 
> Yep am there for the weekend mate


Going good mate, Lifts are going up my backs doing better, did some heavy deadlifts the other day for the 1st time in ageS and never had a problem, missed doing them.

Im going the expo as well mate doing 2 days, cant wait. Think one of my mates is doing one of the open comps, fitness one i think.

Should be ripped up by the time i get to the expo, think i will need to be in some sort of shape, looking at the size you are atm!!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Chest and triceps done with @dutch_scott
> 
> Incline smith to nose 5x5 top set for me 180kg forced
> 
> Flat/slight incline/high incline 12,8,6
> 
> 17.5 first three sets
> 
> 25 second sets
> 
> 30 third sets finished with partials and slow negatives
> 
> Wide grip dips
> 
> 5 sets to failure
> 
> Seated chest press
> 
> 4 sets to failure usually around 20 reps each
> 
> Overhead tricep extensions
> 
> 4 x 20 little rest between sets.
> 
> Scott took a few photos and you can see I've got a big fat head on me now!
> 
> View attachment 111407
> View attachment 111408
> View attachment 111409
> 
> 
> Quads and calves tomoz with Scott again.


Great progress mate, put on some massive amounts of size, amazing!!

Really impressive!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Great meatin u finally liam!! look a lot bigger than ive ever seen you in the white horse! wanted to talk more but had to contain myself and act like one of the big boys lol


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Great progress mate, put on some massive amounts of size, amazing!!
> 
> Really impressive!


Cheer Sweat me old cock!

Weight has stabilised now I'm off the slin. AAS should kick in soon though and hopefully will reach that magical 16st mark.

Been weird though as again a week into gear and feeling a little ropey. Still eating all my meals but some are a struggle. I just think my body hates me!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Great meatin u finally liam!! look a lot bigger than ive ever seen you in the white horse! wanted to talk more but had to contain myself and act like one of the big boys lol


Cheers mate! Put a lot of size on quickly in last few weeks. Was in the horse on Sunday and a few of the lads were saying I had got massive. Plus my best mate started crying as she said is got too big haha!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Cheer Sweat me old cock!
> 
> Weight has stabilised now I'm off the slin. AAS should kick in soon though and hopefully will reach that magical 16st mark.
> 
> Been weird though as again a week into gear and feeling a little ropey. Still eating all my meals but some are a struggle. I just think my body hates me!


Haha, so true on the bodies hating us, we do abuse them to be fair... all in the name of vanity... haha.

Ah well.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheer Sweat me old cock!
> 
> Weight has stabilised now I'm off the slin. AAS should kick in soon though and hopefully will reach that magical 16st mark.
> 
> Been weird though as again a week into gear and feeling a little ropey. Still eating all my meals but some are a struggle. I just think my body hates me!


same with appetite mate mines DEAD !!

You are looking rather large good bb look about you !


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Haha, so true on the bodies hating us, we do abuse them to be fair... all in the name of vanity... haha.
> 
> Ah well.


We do abuse our bodies but probably not as bad as those who go out partying every week and eating sh1t. Well that's what I tell myself anyway!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> same with appetite mate mines DEAD !!
> 
> You are looking rather large good bb look about you !


Same mate but hopefully gets back to normal sheepish.

Cheers pal, feeling big at moment and I've paid my dues, been training long enough. Onwards and upwards now!


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate! Put a lot of size on quickly in last few weeks. Was in the horse on Sunday and a few of the lads were saying I had got massive. Plus my best mate started crying as she said is got too big haha!


Well you did nearly hit me in the face with your pec when your turned around, forgot to mention the delts, its like you had armour on or summat aha! Is this extra growth your friends notice down to the slin? Well routing for you for your comp! Be lookin sharp for maga like you said, bet you dont come home in the same shape tho!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Well you did nearly hit me in the face with your pec when your turned around, forgot to mention the delts, its like you had armour on or summat aha! Is this extra growth your friends notice down to the slin? Well routing for you for your comp! Be lookin sharp for maga like you said, bet you dont come home in the same shape tho!


Yeah mate it will be the slin but also the increased cals and my training to.

I will defo be coming back in shape, if not I'll be hitting the cardio and do keep for a a week or so to get back in shape. Abs all summer after the show!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

looked high and low for an elephant mate and one day i went to visit a bazaar and an Elephant swam across the river!! LOL



Hope all is well mate? Hows training and life in general going?


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> looked high and low for an elephant mate and one day i went to visit a bazaar and an Elephant swam across the river!! LOL
> 
> View attachment 111761
> 
> 
> Hope all is well mate? Hows training and life in general going?


hahaha mate thats class! Now bring it back for me!

Trainings going well mate. Can feel the gear kicking in because i'm feeling a touch rapey!

Hows it going over there?


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> hahaha mate thats class! Now bring it back for me!
> 
> Trainings going well mate. Can feel the gear kicking in because i'm feeling a touch rapey!
> 
> Hows it going over there?


ill make sure not to stand infront of you tomorrow :surrender:


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> ill make sure not to stand infront of you tomorrow :surrender:


If anyone bends over near me tomorrow, looks at me and smiles, smells nice, actually even talks to me, there's good chance they'll get bummed!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

liam0810 said:


> hahaha mate thats class! Now bring it back for me!
> 
> Trainings going well mate. Can feel the gear kicking in because i'm feeling a touch rapey!
> 
> Hows it going over there?


You pay for shipping and i'll see what i can do :laugh:

Its good over here mate, really relaxed pace tbh....too relaxed as i have bloated/puffed up by 5kgs in nearly 4 months...which isnt bad i guess considering i used to go up by 2kg after a cheat day. But i feel sh1t and weak as i havent stepped into a gym in that time as im never in one place and the gym's are cr4p here and always over crowded....think your average living room with 20 guys in it without any aircon and its blisteringly hot here, 32c today...34c tomorrow and up the next few days.

Its been a good stay here but its time to comeback home now, will be back mid march or by the end of it defo. So start heading back to the gym from April to tackle the next phase of my plan.

Was thinking what could bring back with me? 50 1ml amp of pharma sust? is that too much? 12 i have brought back through customs no problem....i could get my Doctor mate to write me a prescription to take with me to shows customs if im stopped, would that work?

Good luck on your contest prep mate, sorry i havent posted much but sh1tty internet here and i just havent been on ukm much since i got here.


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> You pay for shipping and i'll see what i can do :laugh:
> 
> Its good over here mate, really relaxed pace tbh....too relaxed as i have bloated/puffed up by 5kgs in nearly 4 months...which isnt bad i guess considering i used to go up by 2kg after a cheat day. But i feel sh1t and weak as i havent stepped into a gym in that time as im never in one place and the gym's are cr4p here and always over crowded....think your average living room with 20 guys in it without any aircon and its blisteringly hot here, 32c today...34c tomorrow and up the next few days.
> 
> Its been a good stay here but its time to comeback home now, will be back mid march or by the end of it defo. So start heading back to the gym from April to tackle the next phase of my plan.
> 
> Was thinking what could bring back with me? 50 1ml amp of pharma sust? is that too much? 12 i have brought back through customs no problem....i could get my Doctor mate to write me a prescription to take with me to shows customs if im stopped, would that work?
> 
> Good luck on your contest prep mate, sorry i havent posted much but sh1tty internet here and i just havent been on ukm much since i got here.


Those gyms sound a right treat!

You should be fine with 50 if you get a prescription. You hear of lad bringing back hundreds from Egypt and Thailand so shouldnt be a problem


----------



## liam0810

Just getting up now, quick breakfast and pick up Scott to go Leeds.

Again all week I've started to feeling ropey, thinking it must be something to do with the gear as its how I felt last time. I'm still eating my meals but just don't feel great.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Just getting up now, quick breakfast and pick up Scott to go Leeds.
> 
> Again all week I've started to feeling ropey, thinking it must be something to do with the gear as its how I felt last time. I'm still eating my meals but just don't feel great.


ride the storm mate


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> ride the storm mate


I am mate. Doesn't help I went out last night and now hungover. Don't know why as didn't drink loads and stuck to vodka. Gonna get eating now and as its a cheat day I can get the cals I need in easier enough.

Anyway trained yesterday with Scott, Will and the other lads and was a good session. A few trained delts and a few did legs. Got a PB on squat with a 190kg x 1. Had more in but Scott decided to try 5 plates a side (230kg), so I had to. He and Will got it out easily and I failed miserably. Tried a second an got it out but not without a spot so I'm not counting it. I think 200kg would of been achievable. We used then safety bar which I prefer a lot more, wish my gym had one. Will the tw4t beat me on squat as he got 240 out and so did Scott. Also Will's legs are looking big as well, something else he has over me!

Anyway gonna chill all day today and hopefully appetite is better tomorrow. 16 weeks 6 days till show time!


----------



## Suprakill4

Look fcuking huge mate on the group pic when your out for dinner. Crazy big this has been a seriously productive last 6 months for you, big but still an aesthetically pleasing shape and not just big n blocky. You done much for the weekend?

Get a leg pic up mate.


----------



## Sambuca

Hope u feel better mate.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Look fcuking huge mate on the group pic when your out for dinner. Crazy big this has been a seriously productive last 6 months for you, big but still an aesthetically pleasing shape and not just big n blocky. You done much for the weekend?
> 
> Get a leg pic up mate.


Scott forgot to get one mate so will get one this week with him. They're not anywhere near big enough but like I've said ill probably drop 5 inches off my waste so shouldn't look as bad.

Went put yesterday for a quiet one which didn't go to plan. Finally feeling human again so am eating and also the gear has well an truly kicked in so I'm pesting everything!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> U have a total package and we got ages to keep improving too


The total package? You mean like looks, charisma, body of a Greek god, intelligence, modesty and a pretty c0ck? Then yes I do haha!


----------



## liam0810

So chest trained tonight

Flat DB flyes 15 x 12, 20 x 10, 25x8

15 degree flyes as above

30 degree flyes as above

All were done with slow negatives, full stretch and hold at contraction

Incline smith to neck

100 x 6

120 x 6

140 x 5

150 x 4 & 4 negatives

Wide dips 40 reps

Seated press 40kg 4 x 20

Tricep extensions 8 plates x 4 x 20

Weight is 15'9 this morning. Appetite is shot to sh1t again but am persevering. Gonna pick up some anti sickness tabs tomoz to see if that helps.


----------



## flinty90

hey mate just popped in to say i hate you , you look great your a machine and i hate you lol X


----------



## Sambuca

What's shutting ur appetite down?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> What's shutting ur appetite down?


STD's


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So chest trained tonight
> 
> Flat DB flyes 15 x 12, 20 x 10, 25x8
> 
> 15 degree flyes as above
> 
> 30 degree flyes as above
> 
> All were done with slow negatives, full stretch and hold at contraction
> 
> Incline smith to neck
> 
> 100 x 6
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 140 x 5
> 
> 150 x 4 & 4 negatives
> 
> Wide dips 40 reps
> 
> Seated press 40kg 4 x 20
> 
> Tricep extensions 8 plates x 4 x 20
> 
> Weight is 15'9 this morning. Appetite is shot to sh1t again but am persevering. Gonna pick up some anti sickness tabs tomoz to see if that helps.


Maybe you should look into ghrp6 before meals mate. Not even for the growth releasing effects I've used it and it makes you absolutely ravenous, if you can pound the food down you're gonna ****ing smash some size on.


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> STD's


Haha the old aids. Ghrp6 sounds like a good idea


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> hey mate just popped in to say i hate you , you look great your a machine and i hate you lol X


Flinty you know there's a fine line between love and hate and I do know which side you're on!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> STD's


You can't get STD's if you wash it straight after. Everyone knows that! And if you put it in their bum as well


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe you should look into ghrp6 before meals mate. Not even for the growth releasing effects I've used it and it makes you absolutely ravenous, if you can pound the food down you're gonna ****ing smash some size on.


I should of mate but don't know anything about peps or where to get them from!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You can't get STD's if you wash it straight after. Everyone knows that! And if you put it in their bum as well


Hahah and it shouldn't be a problem as you only bed young innocent virgins anyway :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I should of mate but don't know anything about peps or where to get them from!


There is a couple of online sites, how long you got left on cycle? Don't know how fast delivery is.

I think @Suprakill4 's "friend" was using them and may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Suprakill4

Delivery is usually a few days where I get it from. I'm open about pep use. Ill pm the website I get mine from Liam if you want, best by far that I have used and I would find bodybuilding pretty impossible diet wise without ghrp6.


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> @Pscarb and @Tinytom are on point with ghrp6 s If they may chime in


I use both a private source in the states called Tom and SRC both take less than a week to be delivered from the states in my opinion both are better than any UK source.....


----------



## liam0810

Cheers lads! Now what dosage do you do and how do you run it? Is it IM or SQ?


----------



## 3752

Check the link in my sig buddy gives you all the info u need


----------



## liam0810

Pscarb said:


> Check the link in my sig buddy gives you all the info u need


"Dummies Guide to Peptides" How appropriate for me!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> "Dummies Guide to Peptides" How appropriate for me!


It's a good read, thinking of doing a course of them straight after this cycle


----------



## liam0810

Still got the nausesus feeling today but not as bad so think i'm manning up a bit now! Weight this morning was 15'10.5 so just over 100KG which i'm very happy with! 3.5 pounds to go to hit target 

Training last night was back and all centred on thickness.

Low pulley row 4 sets nice squeeze and hold at contraction

one arm rows top set 75kg x 6

Close grip pull down 3 sets

Rack deads and when fail into shrugs 200KG x 3 sets of 8/6

bent over rear cable delts 3 sets no rest

two arm db rows - was compelety and utterly fcuked by this point!

Was a really hard session and was blowing out my hole after the first exercise, think it was a combination of the tren and the intensity.

Tonight is quads

Deep leg press

ATG squats

Hacks

Leg extensions

Donkey calves

This is gonna be a hard session if its anything to go by how i felt last night, especially the squats!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> That was meant to be hard! But 3.5lbs off with so long to go is a very decent gain from last low dose cycle
> 
> Impressed!
> 
> Can't access emails on road signal shocking but if you feel too sick after squats
> 
> Go back to leg press and repeat that and onto calves .
> 
> Doing so well big improvements machine u!


So swap ATG squats for leg press and keep in hacks?


----------



## Bad Alan

Swapping squats for leg press is soooo beta 

Going good on the weight gain frodo with no appetite, ordering some peptides?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Swapping squats for leg press is soooo beta
> 
> Going good on the weight gain frodo with no appetite, ordering some peptides?


Haha it is mate but I was breathing through my ar$e on Saturday with you lot only doing 1 rep a time so 3x15 will pretty much put me into a cardiac arrest.

Nope gonna man up and get over the hunger thing. I feel a bit better today so hopefully it's subsiding.


----------



## liam0810

Deep leg press

480 x 8,6

Hack squats feet close

140 x 10

150 x 10

165 x 10

205 x 6

Leg press (different machine) 4 second negative

250 x 18

280 x 15

300 x 12

Leg extension

50 x 25 x 5

Supersetted

Standing calves

75 x 15

90 x 15

110 x 10

120 x 11

Seated calves

45 x 10 x 3

Done!


----------



## liam0810

Missed writing up a few workouts here:

Thursday -

Incline press to neck

100 x 10

110 x 8

120 x 8

130 x 6

60 degree db press

46 x 10 x 3

50 (no heavier db) x 6

Could of pressed 60kg for 3 or 4 reps I think

Close grip bench smith

100 x 15

120 x 10

130 x 6

145 x 1

Seated db laterals

18 x 8

20 x 8 with partials till complete failure

22 x 8 as above

12 x 15 as above

Upright row

40 x 10 x 3

Face pulls

50 x 12

60 x 10

70 x 8

Friday

Lying keg curls

20 x 10

30 x 10

40 x 10

50 x 8

60 x 8

70 x 6

80 x 4

90 x 2

100 x 1

Standing single leg curls

20 x 15

25 x 10

30 x 10

Stiff leg deads with dbs

Fst7

25 x 10 x 7

Seated calves

50 x 6 x 5

Standing calves 100 reps as quick as possible

Took some measurements this morning and they are:

Neck 19

Arms 17.8

Chest 48

Quads (never sure where to measure) top 27, half way 25

Calves 16

Waist 36 (fat cnut!)

Happy enough apart from waist but I'll probably lose 6 inches off that.

Nausea has gone now so food is going in fine.

Weekend is a chilled one. Have decided as easter is my last blowout before prep, I've hired a hot tub for the weekend! Hot tub parties all weekend! Its what Jesus would of wanted!


----------



## Little_Jay

them keg curls sound hard! :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Little_Jay said:


> them keg curls sound hard! :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 112599


They are mate but beat way to grow. Fcuk doing normal leg curls its all about the keg curls!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ah lucky I'm very supportive & will be there in my speedos to lend a hand


Speedos? Don't be so disgusting!

It's naked all the way


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> In that case I demand, neigh I BEG I help you test this out, iron out any bugs . U , me , and the naked tub. Wouldn't want you looking foolish without a well oiled body...... Ergh uh I meant 'plan'! Well oiled PLAN


Sound! Good Friday hot tub party. Just need some women, champagne and tunes and we'll be sorted!


----------



## Sweat

Training looks to be going well mate, heavy boulders and legs sessions above. Keep it up mate.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Training looks to be going well mate, heavy boulders and legs sessions above. Keep it up mate.


Its going well mate. Starting to get stressed with the size though, as all my clothes are ridiculously tight! I'm determined not to buy anymore clothes because theres no point as i'll be dropping weight from 4 weeks today. Split the arm on a shirt last week that i bought just before Xmas and 3 or 4 others wont even button up! I like my t shirts tight but they are just daft now!

Tonight is chest and will be aiming for some PB's then going to Preston to watch Bastille which should be good. Also if i've got time might either go rock climbing Wednesday or take a girl out instead.

Appetite is back to normal but yesterday i slept in till 11 so didnt eat anything till 12 so didnt eat as much as i usually do. Scott's happy that my weight before bed is about 16'1 so if he's happy, i'm happy!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Its going well mate. Starting to get stressed with the size though, as all my clothes are ridiculously tight! I'm determined not to buy anymore clothes because theres no point as i'll be dropping weight from 4 weeks today. Split the arm on a shirt last week that i bought just before Xmas and 3 or 4 others wont even button up! I like my t shirts tight but they are just daft now!
> 
> Tonight is chest and will be aiming for some PB's then going to Preston to watch Bastille which should be good. Also if i've got time might either go rock climbing Wednesday or take a girl out instead.
> 
> Appetite is back to normal but yesterday i slept in till 11 so didnt eat anything till 12 so didnt eat as much as i usually do. Scott's happy that my weight before bed is about 16'1 so if he's happy, i'm happy!


Lol, go and buy some emergency plain primark t shirts pmsl

And take the girl out 

Bastille will be awesome mate, well jell!!

Sounds like all is going to plan, gonna be brilliant to see you at the end of prep.

Where/when is the show ??


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I'm happy your happy I'm happy!


We're all happy!


----------



## Rob68

liam0810 said:


> We're all happy!


That`ll change tomorrow night mucka when you get bummed off madrid :whistling:

Hope alls well Liam :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol, go and buy some emergency plain primark t shirts pmsl
> 
> And take the girl out
> 
> Bastille will be awesome mate, well jell!!
> 
> Sounds like all is going to plan, gonna be brilliant to see you at the end of prep.
> 
> Where/when is the show ??


No chance will i buy Primark haha! I've got a few jumpers that still fit ok so i'll just have to wear them. Then i have the problem of tren sweats then! So its either really tight t shirts and no sweat, or jumpers with a lot of sweat!

Yeah might take one out, its expensive this dating malarky!

Looking forward to the gig tonight, don't know much by them but what i do they seem a decent band.

Show is 22nd June in Carlisle pal!


----------



## liam0810

Rob68 said:


> That`ll change tomorrow night mucka when you get bummed off madrid :whistling:
> 
> Hope alls well Liam :thumbup1:


If they play like they have against Barca the past week, we probably will. Am looking forward to seeing what kind of reception Ronnie gets. I feel it in my bones that he'll be back next season!


----------



## Rob68

liam0810 said:


> If they play like they have against Barca the past week, we probably will. Am looking forward to seeing what kind of reception Ronnie gets. I feel it in my bones that he'll be back next season!


Think you will beat them,ronaldo wont perform and he wont be back at yours next season you dont need him


----------



## liam0810

Rob68 said:


> Think you will beat them,ronaldo wont perform and he wont be back at yours next season you dont need him


I think we could do them. Will be a tight game. Being fair every team needs Ronaldo!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> No chance will i buy Primark haha! I've got a few jumpers that still fit ok so i'll just have to wear them. Then i have the problem of tren sweats then! So its either really tight t shirts and no sweat, or jumpers with a lot of sweat!
> 
> Yeah might take one out, its expensive this dating malarky!
> 
> Looking forward to the gig tonight, don't know much by them but what i do they seem a decent band.
> 
> Show is 22nd June in Carlisle pal!


Snob pmsl

So you'll be sweating on this date, in a jumper, horny as fùck thanks to the peds ........ Well rapey :lol:

Might have to have a drive up to give you a bit of support mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Snob pmsl
> 
> So you'll be sweating on this date, in a jumper, horny as fùck thanks to the peds ........ Well rapey :lol:
> 
> Might have to have a drive up to give you a bit of support mate :beer:


Yep i'm gonna be a sweaty rape monster!

Would be great if you did mate but i don't expect many to come really as its in Carlisle which is the ar$e end of England near that sh1t hole Scotland!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep i'm gonna be a sweaty rape monster!
> 
> Would be great if you did mate but i don't expect many to come really as its in Carlisle which is the ar$e end of England near that sh1t hole Scotland!


Ill drive up lol

I'll throw flinty in with me and i would be driving past supra and rack if they fancied it


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> The more the merrier! Me @Bad Alan and of course him who's donning the trunks will be there!


I'm only going for the trunks :wub: :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Ill be there to carry princesses handbag and fake tan


----------



## Sambuca

I thought @Bad Alan and liam where doing same show  carlisle is a mission but id like to come up!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> I thought @Bad Alan and liam where doing same show  carlisle is a mission but id like to come up!


Liam is on holiday two days after the original planned date so wouldn't be safe for him to compete then go away on the **** for seven nights


----------



## Bad Alan

mine is still 7th July in Bedford Sam though!


----------



## Sambuca

ah well hopefully Ill make them both.

Ill be at that Will  cant wait to see you in a thong or what ever the fk they are :wub:


----------



## liam0810

How about you all come, stay in my hotel room and fake tan the sh1t out of me? We could even get a big paddling pool and have oil wrestling fights. Oooooh I'm excited now


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Liam is on holiday two days after the original planned date so wouldn't be safe for him to compete then go away on the **** for seven nights


Yep I think if I did this I'd be dead within two days. Would be an amazing looking corpse though


----------



## Sambuca

Ok so plan is drive up rub you in fake tan and then watch you in your pants?

Sounds good to me


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> How about you all come, stay in my hotel room and fake tan the sh1t out of me? We could even get a big paddling pool and have oil wrestling fights. Oooooh I'm excited now


Address please :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Ok so plan is drive up rub you in fake tan and then watch you in your pants?
> 
> Sounds good to me


And wrestle Roblet and Will


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Do I HAVE to be at both???


You have to be at mine you bastard !


----------



## liam0810

So last night I flew through chest as was going to watch Bastille, who were amazing!

Session was

Income press to nose

100 x 10

120 x 10

140 x 8

180 x 3

140 x 8

Flat/slight incline/ incline flyes

20 x 12/12/12

26 x 10/10/10

32 x 8/8

Didn't do last set on inclines as right rotator was hurting so didn't want to push it

Seated press

75 x 10

90 x 10

Stack x 9

Stack x 8 dropset 75 x 6, 60 x 6, 45 x 8, 30 x 10

Wide dips

BW x 20

Finished here, so will make up for triceps with a beastly arm session Sunday.

Tonight is quads and gonna go back to ATG squats if I can take it, then off out to watch us hopefully smash Madrid with Ronaldo scoring a hatrick of own goals! Viva Ronaldo!!!


----------



## liam0810

Legs trained and I'm home now lying on my bed in the dark coz I feel ill! Threw up after leg press, was a lot of puke as well!

Squats

80 x 12

100 x 8

120 x 5

160 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 3 (PB)

Hacks

Same as last week

Leg press

480 x 8

480 x 7 ran toilet and threw up!

400 x 10

After this my left shin/calf was twinging

Leg extensions

45 x 25 x 5

Calf/shin really sore after this so left calves for tonight. Will throw them in Thursday as well as Friday

Oh and did this to my pants this morning pulling up a shutter! I now have one pair of trousers that fit me!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Haha same mate I just trained legs too and I threw up out my window driving home down my door!!rank lol

Im lying on the sofa dead in the dark.. legs spazzing out


----------



## Sweat

Fark mate on that incline pressing, no wonder I got a pidgeon chest if that is the level of weight I need to be lifting to develop some size.

The 180 x 3, was this on smith by the way? Mega impressive if smith or free weight.

Loving the ripped trousers again mate, you do go through them! lol


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Fark mate on that incline pressing, no wonder I got a pidgeon chest if that is the level of weight I need to be lifting to develop some size.
> 
> The 180 x 3, was this on smith by the way? Mega impressive if smith or free weight.
> 
> Loving the ripped trousers again mate, you do go through them! lol


Yeah it was on the smith mate and remember its only to nose, not full ROM. Probably do 160 full ROM I think.

It's getting on my t1ts now ripping pants! I ripped a shirt last week itching the back of my neck! It split up my forearm!

As I know I'm gonna be dropping wait rapidly over the next few months I don't wanna spend money on new clothes that are not gonna fit me afterwards, so at the moment I've gotta persevere with the stupidly tight clothes!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha same mate I just trained legs too and I threw up out my window driving home down my door!!rank lol
> 
> Im lying on the sofa dead in the dark.. legs spazzing out


Thankfully I didn't do it over my car as just had it cleaned! But the cleaner at the gym will not be happy with me after how I left the toilet and the floor around it!

How's training going mate?


----------



## steelicarus

just caught up to date - awesome awesome work! *subbed


----------



## TELBOR

Robbed last night!!


----------



## Hayesy

Legs must be coming on now liam with all these lifts


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Legs trained and I'm home now lying on my bed in the dark coz I feel ill! Threw up after leg press, was a lot of puke as well!
> 
> Squats
> 
> 80 x 12
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 160 x 5
> 
> 180 x 5
> 
> 200 x 3 (PB)
> 
> Hacks
> 
> Same as last week
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 480 x 8
> 
> 480 x 7 ran toilet and threw up!
> 
> 400 x 10
> 
> After this my left shin/calf was twinging
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 45 x 25 x 5
> 
> Calf/shin really sore after this so left calves for tonight. Will throw them in Thursday as well as Friday
> 
> Oh and did this to my pants this morning pulling up a shutter! I now have one pair of trousers that fit me!


lmfao amazing. pink pants hahahaha made my morning thanks only you liam.

Sorry about last night. Was an epic game shame as you didnt deserve that result


----------



## ditz

liam0810 said:


> Thankfully I didn't do it over my car as just had it cleaned! But the cleaner at the gym will not be happy with me after how I left the toilet and the floor around it!
> 
> How's training going mate?


Fcuk em - if they say anything blame the tren!

Ps, what sort of two bob pikey affair excuse of a football team are real Madrid anyway?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> lmfao amazing. pink pants hahahaha made my morning thanks only you liam.
> 
> Sorry about last night. Was an epic game shame as you didnt deserve that result


I like my bright undies and you know what they say "pink makes the boys wink"

Am gutted about the match, Nani didn't deserve to be sent off, we were the better team but its football and it happens. We have plenty of decisions go our way so we have to expect some bad decisions to go against us now and then, just a shame it was in this game at a crucial point.

Still think Ronaldo showed great respect to the fans and i think we shown him how much he means to us. Same with Mourinho saying the best team lost. What wound me up was when Mourinho was walking to the tunnel some c0ck was shouting obscenites at him. He is probably the only top level manager who praises and shows Fergie respect and shows United respect, then you have some d1ck head fan shouting sh1t at him!

Anyway, the games over and done with, no point dwelling on it. I'll be happy with the Premier League now.

In gym news, tonight is back! Going to jab M tren into my traps beforehand and see what that does!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I like my bright undies and you know what they say "pink makes the boys wink"
> 
> Am gutted about the match, Nani didn't deserve to be sent off, we were the better team but its football and it happens. We have plenty of decisions go our way so we have to expect some bad decisions to go against us now and then, just a shame it was in this game at a crucial point.
> 
> Still think Ronaldo showed great respect to the fans and i think we shown him how much he means to us. Same with Mourinho saying the best team lost. What wound me up was when Mourinho was walking to the tunnel some c0ck was shouting obscenites at him. He is probably the only top level manager who praises and shows Fergie respect and shows United respect, then you have some d1ck head fan shouting sh1t at him!
> 
> Anyway, the games over and done with, no point dwelling on it. I'll be happy with the Premier League now.
> 
> In gym news, tonight is back! Going to jab M tren into my traps beforehand and see what that does!


Yeah it was a good game, Ronaldo looked a lil taken back when he scored, he was never going to celebrate a goal though was he, i think he will be back at man u at some point, hes already said he misses the Prem.

Nani that was a bad one like but still two goals in like 15mins, game changer that, yous will go on to win the prem now anyway without this distraction.


----------



## Sambuca

it was a great game other than that. Ronaldo is the greatest player ever for me.

Have fun with the Mtren


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Yeah it was a good game, Ronaldo looked a lil taken back when he scored, he was never going to celebrate a goal though was he, i think he will be back at man u at some point, hes already said he misses the Prem.
> 
> Nani that was a bad one like but still two goals in like 15mins, game changer that, yous will go on to win the prem now anyway without this distraction.


I honestly think he'll be back next year!

Nani's was a bad challenge but there was no intent and he was watching the ball, a yellow card at the most but as said thats football!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> it was a great game other than that. Ronaldo is the greatest player ever for me.
> 
> Have fun with the Mtren
> 
> View attachment 113019


Haha mate its weird i actually think tren calms me down, apart from when at gigs surrounded by sweaty students like on Monday!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I honestly think he'll be back next year!
> 
> Nani's was a bad challenge but there was no intent and he was watching the ball, a yellow card at the most but as said thats football!


Never a booking just like this wasnt :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

steelicarus said:


> just caught up to date - awesome awesome work! *subbed


Cheers pal!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Robbed last night!!


Gutted mate!



Hayesy said:


> Legs must be coming on now liam with all these lifts


They have come on mate, still a big weakness but i'm trying!



dutch_scott said:


> Did u seen the mourinho interview today When aske was it a mistake to bench Rooney he said
> 
> "Sir Alex is the best, it was a great move, who r u (to paparazzi ) and who am I to question the worlds best manager. He's earned the right not to be question marked. "
> 
> Then went on to praise Man U
> 
> What a classy true professional mourinho is!


I think it was a great decision to bench him, I can't stand Wellbeck but he had a great game. I'm not ar$esd about Rooney anymore if he leaves end of this year i couldn't care less.

Mourinho is a true professional and i honeslty think he'll be next United manager, can't think of anyone else with the ego to take the job on!



Hayesy said:


> Never a booking just like this wasnt :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 113024


That was a great challenge by De Jong as well haha!

Oh and after over 5000 posts i've just realised how to multi quote!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ego= ME
> 
> I live 1 mile away!
> 
> Have a word


You have an ego? nooooo, never! Tell me one person on here who thinks you have an ego?!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Gutted mate!
> 
> They have come on mate, still a big weakness but i'm trying!
> 
> I think it was a great decision to bench him, I can't stand Wellbeck but he had a great game. I'm not ar$esd about Rooney anymore if he leaves end of this year i couldn't care less.
> 
> Mourinho is a true professional and i honeslty think he'll be next United manager, can't think of anyone else with the ego to take the job on!
> 
> That was a great challenge by De Jong as well haha!
> 
> Oh and after over 5000 posts i've just realised how to multi quote!


Legs have been a killer for me over the last 2 months, never had doms like it....it was legs for me lastnight, took a ****** mid hack squat...haha


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Legs have been a killer for me over the last 2 months, never had doms like it....it was legs for me lastnight, took a ****** mid hack squat...haha


Haha mate, i nearly passed out at 5 reps on leg press, managed a few more than ran/hobbled to the toilet!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate, i nearly passed out at 5 reps on leg press, managed a few more than ran/hobbled to the toilet!


haha leg extensions a horrible one for me, i don't like the burn at all.....in my gym the changin room and bogs r down stirs, by the reception, last week after a heavy leg session i couldn't walk down the stirs without looking like a crab, bird on reception was looking at me like WTF's up with him


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> haha leg extensions a horrible one for me, i don't like the burn at all.....in my gym the changin room and bogs r down stirs, by the reception, last week after a heavy leg session i couldn't walk down the stirs without looking like a crab, bird on reception was looking at me like WTF's up with him


Same here mate at one gym they're downstairs and about 50m away so trying to get there without blowing chunks is a task on its own! Yesterday I was walking down the stairs when this nice looking wench was walking up, I tried to play it cool but my leg buckled under me and I made a noise like a little girl! Don't think she seen that and thought "fit!" Haha!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Same here mate at one gym they're downstairs and about 50m away so trying to get there without blowing chunks is a task on its own! Yesterday I was walking down the stairs when this nice looking wench was walking up, I tried to play it cool but my leg buckled under me and I made a noise like a little girl! Don't think she seen that and thought "fit!" Haha!


PMSL.......it always happens around the fit ones, the fitter they are the more i seem to make myself look a [email protected]!!

went to the water fountain and filled my shaker cup up the lid wasn't on prop and as i took a sip it went all over me, fit bird was standing next to me dying not to burts out laughing....


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> PMSL.......it always happens around the fit ones, the fitter they are the more i seem to make myself look a [email protected]!!
> 
> went to the water fountain and filled my shaker cup up the lid wasn't on prop and as i took a sip it went all over me, fit bird was standing next to me dying not to burts out laughing....


You should of started rubbing it in and singing "mysterious girl", she might of thought you were Peter Andre


----------



## liam0810

Trained shoulders tonight. Was supposed to start with press to neck but smith was taken and benches were so started with running the rack on DB laterals

No rest between sets

10 x 20

12 x 15

14 x 12

20 x 8

32 x 8 partials

32 x 6 partials

20 x 6

14 x 10

12 x 7

10 x 10

Goosed!

60 degree Incline press to neck

80 x 8

100 x 8

120 x 6

130 x 6

140 x 6

145 x 5

Seated press plate loaded

100 x 10 x 3

140 x 5

Cable laterals

3 plates x 15

4 x 12

5 x 4 & 6 partials

6 x 5 partials

Face pulls fst7 style

55 x 10 x 7

Delts were in bits after this!

At home now eating and feeling good!


----------



## TELBOR

Strong sod!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Strong sod!!


Gonna get stronger yet!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Gonna get stronger yet!


Good man!

Keep growing mate :beer:


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Trained shoulders tonight. Was supposed to start with press to neck but smith was taken and benches were so started with running the rack on DB laterals
> 
> No rest between sets
> 
> 10 x 20
> 
> 12 x 15
> 
> 14 x 12
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> 32 x 8 partials
> 
> 32 x 6 partials
> 
> 20 x 6
> 
> 14 x 10
> 
> 12 x 7
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> Goosed!
> 
> 60 degree Incline press to neck
> 
> 80 x 8
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 130 x 6
> 
> 140 x 6
> 
> 145 x 5
> 
> Seated press plate loaded
> 
> 100 x 10 x 3
> 
> 140 x 5
> 
> Cable laterals
> 
> 3 plates x 15
> 
> 4 x 12
> 
> 5 x 4 & 6 partials
> 
> 6 x 5 partials
> 
> Face pulls fst7 style
> 
> 55 x 10 x 7
> 
> Delts were in bits after this!
> 
> At home now eating and feeling good!


Good workout mate, strong pressing as always. I struggle going over 45kg on face pulls as cannot counter balance properly.

When you start cutting Liam?


----------



## Suprakill4

How do you do the face pulls mate? I've seen people do them with dumbells laid on a bench or stood up using cables, which I find hard because of balance so can't go heavy? Wander if could lower the cable you think and do them sat down with feet propped against the machine?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you do the face pulls mate? I've seen people do them with dumbells laid on a bench or stood up using cables, which I find hard because of balance so can't go heavy? Wander if could lower the cable you think and do them sat down with feet propped against the machine?


This is my favourite face pull


----------



## liam0810

Haha sorry mate! Serious answer is that I use the pull down machine. Put one foot on the seat and use the wide grip bar and pull to my face. The foot on the machine helps with balance and you can go heavier


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Good workout mate, strong pressing as always. I struggle going over 45kg on face pulls as cannot counter balance properly.
> 
> When you start cutting Liam?


Start cutting 3 weeks tomorrow mate.

Had a few drinks last night but home early so no hangover so no missing meals. At gym now for sauna and jacuzzi. The maybe almost famous for big fat greasy burger then take mum for a Chinese later


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> This is my favourite face pull
> 
> View attachment 113464


Lmao !!!!!! Brilliant


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha sorry mate! Serious answer is that I use the pull down machine. Put one foot on the seat and use the wide grip bar and pull to my face. The foot on the machine helps with balance and you can go heavier


Great idea ill give that a shot next week bud.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> This is my favourite face pull
> 
> View attachment 113464


Fat cúnt


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Fat cúnt


You meant fit c*nt you silly sausage


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> You meant fit c*nt you silly sausage


Sorry mate, phone typo


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, phone typo


Its ok you @flinty bumming, soreen eating brummie halfwit mother fcuker


----------



## liam0810

liam0810 said:


> Its ok you @flinty bumming, soreen eating brummie halfwit mother fcuker


Sorry mate. bloody auto-correct i meant

Its ok Rob


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Its ok you @flinty bumming, soreen eating brummie halfwit mother fcuker


I agree with all of the above.... Except brummie!!

That's a terrible insult, you dirty scouser


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I agree with all of the above.... Except brummie!!
> 
> That's a terrible insult, you dirty scouser


i'm not a dirty scouser. I'll be balls deep in one tomorrow though. ooooossshhhh! hahaha!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> i'm not a dirty scouser. I'll be balls deep in one tomorrow though. ooooossshhhh! hahaha!


 @Hayesy is a lucky boy


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> @Hayesy is a lucky boy


ohhhhh yeaaaaahhh! Gonna leave him looking like with an ar$se like a plasterers bucket


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> ohhhhh yeaaaaahhh! Gonna leave him looking like with an ar$se like a plasterers bucket


Suppose that's an improvement!!


----------



## Hayesy

R0BLET said:


> Suppose that's an improvement!!
> 
> View attachment 113572


I find these posts very disturbing indeed, i never bleed :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> This is my favourite face pull
> 
> View attachment 113464


Looking like your about to bust a nut there lad


----------



## TELBOR

Hayesy said:


> I find these posts very disturbing indeed, i never bleed :whistling:


You will if Liam's cock is a fat as his head


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Suppose that's an improvement!!
> 
> View attachment 113572


fcuk off with that cat!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You will if Liam's cock is a fat as his head


Unfortunately it isn't mate. Its long and thin like ET's finger


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Looking like your about to bust a nut there lad


I did mate, made a right mess of my steering wheel!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> fcuk off with that cat!




Thought you loved pussy......


----------



## Hayesy

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 113581
> 
> 
> Thought you loved pussy......


Hahahaha.....


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 113581
> 
> 
> Thought you loved pussy......


I do mate but nothing over a size 10! Unless there's special circumstances!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I did mate, made a right mess of my steering wheel!


haha, speaking of busting nuts, im still done in from sat night, out with the lads for one of me mates bday, went and drank water for a good hour just wanted to show my face, one sip of ale i had and on the decline i went, never got in until 6am, was in the hurtlocker all day yest and today....Gyms gona be murder later


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> haha, speaking of busting nuts, im still done in from sat night, out with the lads for one of me mates bday, went and drank water for a good hour just wanted to show my face, one sip of ale i had and on the decline i went, never got in until 6am, was in the hurtlocker all day yest and today....Gyms gona be murder later


Bad times mate. I've been behaving last few weeks. Easter is the messy one for me! then 12 weeks of going out drinking water in small glasses so it looks like vodka!

Where did you go mate? Into city centre?


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Bad times mate. I've been behaving last few weeks. Easter is the messy one for me! then 12 weeks of going out drinking water in small glasses so it looks like vodka!
> 
> Where did you go mate? Into city centre?


Yeah mate a few new decent bars have opened up so we went to check it out.

Had a laugh, paying for it now tho...


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Yeah mate a few new decent bars have opened up so we went to check it out.
> 
> Had a laugh, paying for it now tho...


Need to sort a night out in scouse land in the summer. Not been for about 18 months


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Need to sort a night out in scouse land in the summer. Not been for about 18 months


Yeah mate get down here....meet up for a few bevs....no **** haha!!

Prob see you at the expo before that anyway init laa


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Yeah mate get down here....meet up for a few bevs....no **** haha!!
> 
> Prob see you at the expo before that anyway init laa


Few bevvies, a bit of bumming but strictly no ****!

Yes mate we'll catch up with you at the bodypower


----------



## liam0810

Tonight's session was as follows

Flat bench - swapped from incline smith to nose as right rotator is still playing up a little

100 x 8

140 x 6

180 x 2 - didn't count these as spotter took too much of the weight

180 x 1

180 x 1

160 x 6

140 x 9

100 x 12

Flat/slight incline/incline flyes

22 x 12/12/12

24 x 10/10/10

30 x 8 - stopped as rotator was sore

Cable flyes

8 plates x 6

6 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

Wide grip body weight dips

20

18

10

Seated press fst7

55 x 10 x 7

Tricep push downs

10 plates x 20

12 x 20

14 x 20

18 x 10

Overhead ropes

10 plates x 10 x 3

Done!


----------



## Sweat

Your pressing sucks a$$, get it improved ya slacker!


----------



## liam7200

great work mate keep it up


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Your pressing sucks a$$, get it improved ya slacker!


I know mate. Was actually quite gutted I struggled with 180. Want to hit a 200kg press before my show!

Backs looking sweet in your you horrible tw4t. Did you train with young William at weekend?


----------



## liam0810

liam7200 said:


> great work mate keep it up


Cheers buddy! You doing well?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I know mate. Was actually quite gutted I struggled with 180. Want to hit a 200kg press before my show!
> 
> Backs looking sweet in your you horrible tw4t. Did you train with young William at weekend?


180 is my goal, would love that! A 200kg bench is monster territory mate! Go for it!

Nah, Will bailed, being a [email protected] and claimed had a flu or some shiz! 

Cheers on avi compliment, lol.


----------



## liam7200

liam0810 said:


> Cheers buddy! You doing well?


im doing good mate, weights on the up and strength slowly getting there too 

im currently training at a pure gym tho so it ****ing doing my head in haha


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> 180 is my goal, would love that! A 200kg bench is monster territory mate! Go for it!
> 
> Nah, Will bailed, being a [email protected] and claimed had a flu or some shiz!
> 
> Cheers on avi compliment, lol.


Will is just a massive pu$$y! It's a shame as he could be a nice lad if he grew a set!

I mean you never hear me complain at all in this journal about niggles, cr4p appetite, swollen glutes from a bad jab. Nope I never moan at all, I just get on with like a real man!


----------



## liam0810

liam7200 said:


> im doing good mate, weights on the up and strength slowly getting there too
> 
> im currently training at a pure gym tho so it ****ing doing my head in haha


Haha it'll do for now mate then look for a gym full of beasts!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> 180 is my goal, would love that! A 200kg bench is monster territory mate! Go for it!
> 
> Nah, Will bailed, being a [email protected] and claimed had a flu or some shiz!
> 
> Cheers on avi compliment, lol.





liam0810 said:


> Will is just a massive pu$$y! It's a shame as he could be a nice lad if he grew a set!
> 
> I mean you never hear me complain at all in this journal about niggles, cr4p appetite, swollen glutes from a bad jab. Nope I never moan at all, I just get on with like a real man!


Well I never !


----------



## liam7200

liam0810 said:


> Haha it'll do for now mate then look for a gym full of beasts!


yeah man ill be on that when i move back to manchester end of the month, cant wait to go home


----------



## liam0810

liam7200 said:


> yeah man ill be on that when i move back to manchester end of the month, cant wait to go home


Which part of Manc will you be in?


----------



## liam7200

liam0810 said:


> Which part of Manc will you be in?


im originally from burnage/levenshume, but will be moving cheadle area so just outside of manc.


----------



## liam0810

liam7200 said:


> im originally from burnage/levenshume, but will be moving cheadle area so just outside of manc.


Cosmos gym in Sale is decent enough mate and not too far from you


----------



## Jay.32

Hey mate just dropping in.. to say hi... hope all is going well :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Liam, where you get your MT2 from? First time I got it from melanotanmagic but cannot remember where 2nd time, just that it was better than first lot...


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Hey mate just dropping in.. to say hi... hope all is going well :thumbup1:


Hi pal, things are going well. Weight is holding around 15'12 in the mornings so happy with that. Decided to do a weeks blast of GH and slin next week just to add a little more size before prep.

Been reading your journal mate, not been commenting though. You seem to be coping well. With the boozing bit mate I think vodka and coke zero would be better than vodka and orange. As people have nagged you about drinking too much, I won't lecture you! Are the changes starting to come thick and fast now?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Liam, where you get your MT2 from? First time I got it from melanotanmagic but cannot remember where 2nd time, just that it was better than first lot...


I get them off a mate pal but looks like he's either been sent down or finally gone to Ireland. Need a new source for gear as well now as he was who I got it off.

Never bought it offline apart from the old hyperpeptides site but don't think they're going anymore


----------



## Fatboy80

Just popping in to say hello! How long til you start your cut Liam? Used your TPW code for my first order and got some free protein, thanks very much old bean! (No ****)


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Just popping in to say hello! How long til you start your cut Liam? Used your TPW code for my first order and got some free protein, thanks very much old bean! (No ****)


Hey mate, hope trainings going well for you. Hope you enjoy the TPW stuff as well. I know I'm a rep but I honestly thing they're a great company and the flavours for the whey are awesome. I'm not trying to ar$e lick either haha!

Cut starts on 1st April. Looking forward to the challenges it will bring.


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Hey mate, hope trainings going well for you. Hope you enjoy the TPW stuff as well. I know I'm a rep but I honestly thing they're a great company and the flavours for the whey are awesome. I'm not trying to ar$e lick either haha!
> 
> Cut starts on 1st April. Looking forward to the challenges it will bring.


Nice one, training is in check this end, got an annoying twinge in my knee, from jogging I think. Currently got a hot water bottle on it, tried an ice pack yesterday!! Mixing it up!

Can't wait to try the flavours, I went for cherry bakewell and lemon shortcake as the free sample.

Starting a cut on April fool's day eh?!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I get them off a mate pal but looks like he's either been sent down or finally gone to Ireland. Need a new source for gear as well now as he was who I got it off.
> 
> Never bought it offline apart from the old hyperpeptides site but don't think they're going anymore


Lol, yeah I think he's either done one or the other after I last spoke to him :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Hi pal, things are going well. Weight is holding around 15'12 in the mornings so happy with that. Decided to do a weeks blast of GH and slin next week just to add a little more size before prep.
> 
> Been reading your journal mate, not been commenting though. You seem to be coping well. With the boozing bit mate I think vodka and coke zero would be better than vodka and orange. As people have nagged you about drinking too much, I won't lecture you! Are the changes starting to come thick and fast now?


Im seeing my top abbs... which I havent seen for years!! and aparantly Ive even lost alot of weight off my face.. when training, my veins are popping out everywhere. lol.

I will be 8 weeks out this weekend. Im seeing my coach on friday to see what changes need to be made to diet etc.. and changing my gear to short esters.

Im starting to feel tired and clumsy all the time now. lol


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Hey mate, hope trainings going well for you. Hope you enjoy the TPW stuff as well. I know I'm a rep but I honestly thing they're a great company and the flavours for the whey are awesome. I'm not trying to ar$e lick either haha!
> 
> Cut starts on 1st April. Looking forward to the challenges it will bring.


Started my cut Monday, hit the clen and i felt terrible all day.

whats your goal from now until then adding weight wise?


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one, training is in check this end, got an annoying twinge in my knee, from jogging I think. Currently got a hot water bottle on it, tried an ice pack yesterday!! Mixing it up!
> 
> Can't wait to try the flavours, I went for cherry bakewell and lemon shortcake as the free sample.
> 
> Starting a cut on April fool's day eh?!


hahaha didnt think about it being April Fool's! Scott will probably tell me to do something completely preposterous and I won't even click. Next thing you know i'm dressed as a clown on a uni cycle juggling, because he told me its good for my core and cardio!

Watch your knee mate, i've had problems with mine and get pain if i do a lot of road walking let alone jogging. My dad has fcuked up knees from running every day for 45 years of his life, plus two hip replacements. Thats why i wont do road running, well that and i'm ridiculously unfit!


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> hahaha didnt think about it being April Fool's! Scott will probably tell me to do something completely preposterous and I won't even click. Next thing you know i'm dressed as a clown on a uni cycle juggling, because he told me its good for my core and cardio!
> 
> Watch your knee mate, i've had problems with mine and get pain if i do a lot of road walking let alone jogging. My dad has fcuked up knees from running every day for 45 years of his life, plus two hip replacements. Thats why i wont do road running, well that and i'm ridiculously unfit!


I've only really been jogging since sept last year, never had an issue with knees before that, so it's gotta be that, which is a shame as I was getting quite fit. But don't wanna do permanent damage to my knees. I'm a plumber/gas fitter, so if I'm doing install work, I'm kneeling a lot (oooerrr) but where knee pads which help.

Oh well, looks like I'll be back to the stationary bike for cardio and dog walking (in a superman suit from April 1st of course)


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Im seeing my top abbs... which I havent seen for years!! and aparantly Ive even lost alot of weight off my face.. when training, my veins are popping out everywhere. lol.
> 
> I will be 8 weeks out this weekend. Im seeing my coach on friday to see what changes need to be made to diet etc.. and changing my gear to short esters.
> 
> Im starting to feel tired and clumsy all the time now. lol


I lose the weight off my face straight away pal and its first place i put it back on. When you start seeing the chnages it makes it all worthwhile though.

Yeah you'll start feeling tired, sluggish and then quite short tempered. only 8 looooong weeks to go!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Started my cut Monday, hit the clen and i felt terrible all day.
> 
> whats your goal from now until then adding weight wise?


I'm quite happy with where i am at mate but if i can add another 3 or 4 pounds on in the coming weeks then sweet.

Clen can make you feel sh1tty but you'll get used to it soon enough


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> I've only really been jogging since sept last year, never had an issue with knees before that, so it's gotta be that, which is a shame as I was getting quite fit. But don't wanna do permanent damage to my knees. I'm a plumber/gas fitter, so if I'm doing install work, I'm kneeling a lot (oooerrr) but where knee pads which help.
> 
> Oh well, looks like I'll be back to the stationary bike for cardio and dog walking (in a superman suit from April 1st of course)


Can you not run on a treadmill? Its a little less impact on the knees?

Yep being on your knees all day won't help. Ask @roblet he will tell you that turning tricks all day and night fcuks you up!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I'm quite happy with where i am at mate but if i can add another 3 or 4 pounds on in the coming weeks then sweet.
> 
> Clen can make you feel sh1tty but you'll get used to it soon enough


Does mate, took 3 on monday, down stirs in the office to make a cuppa, walked back up i had about half the cup left, shaking that much i spilt the fuker everywhere forgot the feeling it gives you, been ages since i took it.

from about September to just over 190 so if i have gained anything other than fat when i finally strip i will be happy and surprised....nothing better than when your oblique lines start coming in...

You going back to Majorca this year!?


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Can you not run on a treadmill? Its a little less impact on the knees?
> 
> Yep being on your knees all day won't help. Ask @roblet he will tell you that turning tricks all day and night fcuks you up!


Tried treadmill earlier, did feel easier on the knee. Lovely.

Protein arrived today, Lemon shortcake (freebie) and cherry bakewell. Even my burps taste nice afterwards. That is all.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Hi pal, things are going well. Weight is holding around 15'12 in the mornings so happy with that. Decided to do a weeks blast of GH and slin next week just to add a little more size before prep.
> 
> Been reading your journal mate, not been commenting though. You seem to be coping well. With the boozing bit mate I think vodka and coke zero would be better than vodka and orange. As people have nagged you about drinking too much, I won't lecture you! Are the changes starting to come thick and fast now?


The changes were coming fast, but they seem to have slowed down this week, I think :confused1: or Im just being paranoid!!! take a lokk in my journ and you will see I struggled yesterday... but Im feeling focused again today... I just need to cope with all the ups and downs..

Im seeing my coach tomorrow... so will see what he says :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Does mate, took 3 on monday, down stirs in the office to make a cuppa, walked back up i had about half the cup left, shaking that much i spilt the fuker everywhere forgot the feeling it gives you, been ages since i took it.
> 
> from about September to just over 190 so if i have gained anything other than fat when i finally strip i will be happy and surprised....nothing better than when your oblique lines start coming in...
> 
> You going back to Majorca this year!?


Yes mate another stag do 10th july, then got Ibiza in early September, so gonna stay in good shape all summer.



Fatboy80 said:


> Tried treadmill earlier, did feel easier on the knee. Lovely.
> 
> Protein arrived today, Lemon shortcake (freebie) and cherry bakewell. Even my burps taste nice afterwards. That is all.


Haha mate honestly i've not heard a bad word against TPW and hopefully it stays like that!



Jay.32 said:


> The changes were coming fast, but they seem to have slowed down this week, I think :confused1: or Im just being paranoid!!! take a lokk in my journ and you will see I struggled yesterday... but Im feeling focused again today... I just need to cope with all the ups and downs..
> 
> Im seeing my coach tomorrow... so will see what he says :thumbup1:


It is very up and down mate and its gonna be very mentally taxing but you'll do it. You've got people on here including me if you are having a tough time you can text or ring.

I'm sure your coach will be able to help you a bit tomorrow as well


----------



## liam0810

Quick update. i didn't train last night as worked late and was out with a friend. Should of been back but not bothered about missing a back session as its my strongest points. Tonight is hamstrings and calves probably my weakest points so gonna hammer them. Had a mate look me over last week and he said my chest, back and delts have come on a lot and will look good when fat stripped but he said arms are lagging. I'm hoping once i've lost the fat and water they will look better.


----------



## Hayesy

Yes mate me too, not gonna binge like i did when i was away last year....once i am back to being lean as, im gonna stay that way.

Im over in Ibiza for a few days in Sept, few of the lads live over there and workin in lineker bar


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Quick update. i didn't train last night as worked late and was out with a friend. Should of been back but not bothered about missing a back session as its my strongest points. Tonight is hamstrings and calves probably my weakest points so gonna hammer them. Had a mate look me over last week and he said my chest, back and delts have come on a lot and will look good when fat stripped but he said arms are lagging. I'm hoping once i've lost the fat and water they will look better.


No doubt they will mate....legs are a strong point for me, just can never seem to get them shredded...


----------



## Jay.32

cheers fella :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> No doubt they will mate....legs are a strong point for me, just can never seem to get them shredded...


People hold a lot of water on their legs mate and its last place to go. Just have to diet a little more!


----------



## liam0810

So last night was shoulders.

Seated plate loaded hammer press (smith was taken)

20 a side x 15

40 x 15

80 x 12

120 x 10

140 x 6

140 x 4

120 x 8

DB laterals run the rack

10 x 20

15 x 15

17.5 x 10

35 x 8 partials

35 x 8 partials

17.5 x 10

15 x 15 rest pause (fcuked!)

10 x 20 rest pause

Delts were ruined after this

Upright rows

50 x 10 x 3

60 x 8

Rear flyes

10 plates x 15

12 plates x 12

16 x 10

18 x 8 rest paused

Cable laterals

3 plates x 10 x 3 one arm at a time no rest

Seated machine press

16plates x 10 x 3

Mixed it up a bit last night, didn't stick to what Scott told me to but just fancied trying this. Seemed to work but won't e straying from my routine very often as he'll tell me off.

Now off to pick up @dutch_scott to go train arms


----------



## liam0810

Trained with Scott who's looking a lot fuller now and arms are looking big. We trained arms and it was as follows

Started off with dips

Half way down tense , up to near lockout peak contraction for a 2 count

4 sets of 8-15

So good a movement as u need to alter position to keep tension on

One arm preacher curls on machine

3/4 down pause then explode up and pause for contraction

4 sets 12- 3 reps descending

Incline dumbell skull crushers

3 sets 12,8,5

Standing ez bar curls

2 x10

1 quadruple drop set 4 reps-4-3-3 reps

I die fast on these

Press downs superset with top 4" cgbp

10 reps & 12 reps

2 sets

Cable press downs one arm superset cable curls one arm

All constant tension

4 sets 10-15 reps

Various forearm exercises

Reverse curls, Thor's hammer, wrist curls

Arms were pumped and I was feeling nauseous for about an hour after it. Been home and chilled on the couch, having 400g white potato with EVOO and balsamic vinegar and 200g chicken, will have it again before I go out for a few later for Paddy's Day. Will be staying away from the Guinness and having vodka as usual. Not a mad one as gotta be fresh for a family meal tomoz or else my mum will kill me!


----------



## Sweat

Great guns workout pal, loving the variation to the exercises!

Any recent progress shots been posted here that I missed? Or you waiting for a grand unveiling dude?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Great guns workout pal, loving the variation to the exercises!
> 
> Any recent progress shots been posted here that I missed? Or you waiting for a grand unveiling dude?


Arm workout was good, love training with Scott as he gives me that extra push that I need sometimes.

No recent pics mate. Gonna get some on Good Friday as that will be last time I'm in the gym before the cut.

Then I'll probably do some every two weeks. Depends how giddy I get when I see changes!

Up bright and early today as came home early last night bored. Had a friend pestering to me come over and keep me company but couldn't be ar$ed so told her not to bother. Gonna get showered and maybe go for a full English. Actually maybe a full Irish and get some white pudding


----------



## liam0810

Last night was chest:

Incline smith press to chin

60 x 12

80 x 8

100 x 8

140 x 6

160 x 6

180 x 5 help on 2

140 x 8

Flat/incline flyes (dropped the third flye movement due to rotator cuff hurting last few weeks)

24 x 12/12

28 x 10/10

36 x 6/6

Pec dec

50 x 12

60 x 12

70 x 10 , 8 partials

Wide dips BW

25/20/23

Seated press

60 x 12

75 x 10

80 x 8

Rope push downs

40 x 20 x 4

One arm cable push downs

15 x 20 x 3

Rotator was a little better so hopefully it's easing up

Legs tonight

Leg press

100 x 15

250 x 12

460 x 10

540 x 8

Pulled groin again!

Smith squats close foot ATG

60 x 15

100 x 15

140 x 10

Groin in bits so stretched it

Hacks

100 x 10

100 x 5

Gave up as didn't want to push groin anymore

Leg extensions

50 x 10 x 5

70 x 10 x 3

Seated calf raises

20 x 12

45 x 10

65 x 6 x 4

Gutted about groin hopefully it's ok tomoz


----------



## dipdabs

What pics have i missed then?


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> What pics have i missed then?


Hello darling how you doing? There's only a few. These were a few weeks back so not changed much really, just a few pounds heavier. Will have pics next Thursday of where I am before my cut.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showpost.php?p=3932434


----------



## Sweat

Morning princess,

Good work on the above Chest workout, strong as a bull as ever!

The Leg workout has you mentioning the word Groin FAR too often... lmao!

Hope all's well today big guy!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Hello darling how you doing? There's only a few. These were a few weeks back so not changed much really, just a few pounds heavier. Will have pics next Thursday of where I am before my cut.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showpost.php?p=3932434


Im good babe you? Went back dancing at the weekend made a sh1t load lol should of listened to you sooner! Not going back all the time but im allowed to do the odd shift in the bigger club 

Ah still looking good for a fatty, id still give u one hahaha


----------



## Sweat

dipdabs said:


> Im good babe you? Went back dancing at the weekend made a *sh1t load* lol should of listened to you sooner! Not going back all the time but im allowed to do the odd shift in the bigger club
> 
> Ah still looking good for a fatty, id still give u one hahaha


Sh1t load of money... sounds appealing... so I just need a small waist, bigger Chesticles and a pretty face and I all set yeah... ah fook it, got no chance on this front...


----------



## TELBOR

dipdabs said:


> Im good babe you? Went back dancing at the weekend made a sh1t load lol should of listened to you sooner! Not going back all the time but im allowed to do the odd shift in the bigger club
> 
> Ah still looking good for a fatty, id still give u one hahaha


Give him one..... I'd give the sexy bàstard 2 :wub:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Give him one..... I'd give the sexy bàstard 2 :wub:


me three


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> me three


Greedy sod :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Greedy sod :lol:


can we all go for a nandos after as well plzzzzz


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> can we all go for a nandos after as well plzzzzz


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Im good babe you? Went back dancing at the weekend made a sh1t load lol should of listened to you sooner! Not going back all the time but im allowed to do the odd shift in the bigger club
> 
> Ah still looking good for a fatty, id still give u one hahaha


You should of realised a long time ago that I'm always right! 

Glad you're getting back on your feet, now get back in the gym chubby!

Give me 8 weeks and i'll no longer be fat. You'll frothing from the gash wanting to be on me.

Just as it seems @Sambuca and @roblet will be


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 114509


 :scared:


----------



## ditz

In for Liam's mass gang rape :/


----------



## liam0810

ditz said:


> In for Liam's mass gang rape :/


It won't be gang rape. Actually i'll probably rape all of you so you better all lube up and brace yourselves


----------



## Sambuca

Lubed and ready


----------



## ditz

Oh how quickly situations change :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Back tonight

Low pulley row

60 x 12

75 x 8

Stack x 6 with 2 partials

Seated One arm row

60 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 8

70 x 6

T bar row

60 x 12

80 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 4

Nautilus Pullovers - full stretch at top and 2 sec contraction at bottom

80 x 15

120 x 12

120 x 10

Shrugs

140 x 10 x 4

Done


----------



## dipdabs

Sambuca said:


> me three


Beat you to it


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> You should of realised a long time ago that I'm always right!
> 
> Glad you're getting back on your feet, now get back in the gym chubby!
> 
> Give me 8 weeks and i'll no longer be fat. You'll frothing from the gash wanting to be on me.
> 
> Just as it seems @Sambuca and @roblet will be


Haha its true its true, only made a grand 'cough' lol

I will, well should be next month, fingers crossed my mates still happy to help with jack.

Haha i actually probably will! This gang rape sounds exciting!

Txt me btw dont have ur number anymore


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Haha its true its true, only made a grand 'cough' lol
> 
> I will, well should be next month, fingers crossed my mates still happy to help with jack.
> 
> Haha i actually probably will! This gang rape sounds exciting!
> 
> Txt me btw dont have ur number anymore


Oh deleted my number have you?! Nope you're not having it anymore. I was sick of you sending me nude pics and vids! Hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Oh deleted my number have you?! Nope you're not having it anymore. I was sick of you sending me nude pics and vids! Hahaha


Funny kid u eh! Lol.

Its ok when u give it me again i promise not to do anything of tge sort.... 

With losing my beloved iphone also meant losing my beloved numbers lol


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Funny kid u eh! Lol.
> 
> Its ok when u give it me again i promise not to do anything of tge sort....
> 
> With losing my beloved iphone also meant losing my beloved numbers lol


Ok ok no need to beg me. I'll text you tomoz. Now is w4nk and sleepy time


----------



## liam0810

No gym tonight as got a work thing I've got to go to. If its not on too late I might train about 8.

If not I'll mix up training tomorrow to throw in some hammies with my delts and then get Scott to destroy my calves on saturday.

Weight is staying stable at 15'12 in mornings. I'm happy at this weight as think putting too much more on means a lot more to lose in 12 weeks prep.

Starts 1st april. Can't wait now to see what muscle I have underneath this fatty, watery exterior


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Ok ok no need to beg me. I'll text you tomoz. Now is w4nk and sleepy time


No change there then lol


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> No gym tonight as got a work thing I've got to go to. If its not on too late I might train about 8.
> 
> If not I'll mix up training tomorrow to throw in some hammies with my delts and then get Scott to destroy my calves on saturday.
> 
> Weight is staying stable at 15'12 in mornings. I'm happy at this weight as think putting too much more on means a lot more to lose in 12 weeks prep.
> 
> Starts 1st april. Can't wait now to see what muscle I have underneath this fatty, watery exterior


15 stone 12 lb is 100.7kg mate, no need to cut at all, just compete as you are in the 100+ kg bracket...

Trust me...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> 15 stone 12 lb is 100.7kg mate, no need to cut at all, just compete as you are in the 100+ kg bracket...
> 
> Trust me...


I think you are right mate! How about i add on another 15 pounds in 12 weeks and compete at 107KG? I'll walk it!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I think you are right mate! How about i add on another 15 pounds in 12 weeks and compete at 107KG? I'll walk it!


Roll it fatty


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I think you are right mate! How about i add on another 15 pounds in 12 weeks and compete at 107KG? I'll walk it!


Do it mate, as long as you not competing in the U90 as you are planning to I will be happy! 

Half considering the comp myself but would have to sabotage your progress first to not look stupid on stage next to you.

Prob will wait for later in the year for a comp to be fair.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Do it mate, as long as you not competing in the U90 as you are planning to I will be happy!
> 
> Half considering the comp myself but would have to sabotage your progress first to not look stupid on stage next to you.
> 
> Prob will wait for later in the year for a comp to be fair.


I think you'd actually look better on stage next to me and I'm not being stupid. I think I'm gonna look small on stage so just have to nail my posing and my condition.

You should do one though pal defo. Not many people can say they've gone from a fatty to the stage in a year, especially a newbie trainer


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I think you'd actually look better on stage next to me and I'm not being stupid. I think I'm gonna look small on stage so just have to nail my posing and my condition.
> 
> You should do one though pal defo. Not many people can say they've gone from a fatty to the stage in a year, especially a newbie trainer


Thanks for the confidence boost pal but honestly you are way ahead of me, mostly because you actually have a chest... lol, one day i'll get one! 

I am tempted to try the Muscletalk comp, just don't want to get up on stage and look totally out of place. It looks a really high calibre.

Would ideally want to be in with a shot at placing, or that would be my aim.

I'll be at the comp either way anyway, to support you and Will even if I don't do it myself.


----------



## liam0810

Been awake since 2am throwing up and bad stomach. Can't even keep water down. Feel so ill. Bad times


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Been awake since 2am throwing up and bad stomach. Can't even keep water down. Feel so ill. Bad times


Not good mate, bugs going round atm, how u feelin now?

Working from home today me dont feel to good myself and that snow just tops it off!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Been awake since 2am throwing up and bad stomach. Can't even keep water down. Feel so ill. Bad times


****s sake mate, hope it clears sounds similar to me. Keep us informed of how you're doing


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Not good mate, bugs going round atm, how u feelin now?
> 
> Working from home today me dont feel to good myself and that snow just tops it off!!


Just woke up now. Feeling a little better. Had a pint of water before and seem to I kept it down.

Gonna give it an hour and try and have a protein shake maybe with some bread.

I think this is karma for ripping Will for being a sissy being ill!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ffs everyone is ill!!! I'm off work too because Im badly.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs everyone is ill!!! I'm off work too because Im badly.


Feel horrible pal! Having some vimto now and can just about manage that. Hopefully a few more hours ill eat something. What's wrong with you mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Feel horrible pal! Having some vimto now and can just about manage that. Hopefully a few more hours ill eat something. What's wrong with you mate?


It's not amazing cals but try some chicken soup and bread mate just to get something in you. Should be easy on the stomach.

I'm just fully run down, no appetite what so ever, been throwing up and have had terrible test flu so been really sh1t!!!! Seems every time I start progressing I get hit with being poorly.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> It's not amazing cals but try some chicken soup and bread mate just to get something in you. Should be easy on the stomach.
> 
> I'm just fully run down, no appetite what so ever, been throwing up and have had terrible test flu so been really sh1t!!!! Seems every time I start progressing I get hit with being poorly.


Mate I don't think I could even walk to the shop to get some soup!

I think I had test flu before Xmas, it's horrible, hopefully doesn't last too long for you mate. I'm gonna have to be gorging tomorrow and Sunday to make up for the lost cals!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Mate I don't think I could even walk to the shop to get some soup!
> 
> I think I had test flu before Xmas, it's horrible, hopefully doesn't last too long for you mate. I'm gonna have to be gorging tomorrow and Sunday to make up for the lost cals!


I've managed 3 of my meals today so far and eating fish is hard work when your ill!!!

Test flu is awful! Whole body feels like it shuts down.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Your legit sick being actually sick and other end
> 
> People with cough cold runny nose bunch of ******* and shud be ashamed! Gay!
> 
> Get well pal


Thanks honey bun. I can tell its a 24 hour thing so should be fine tomorrow. Will just be eating some calorie dense foods to make up for this.

When you back home for a session?

Enjoy your weekend with your daughter. Also remember my advice about the angry badgers!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I've managed 3 of my meals today so far and eating fish is hard work when your ill!!!
> 
> Test flu is awful! Whole body feels like it shuts down.


Yeah it is mate. One of my mates said he had it a few years ago and didn't get out of bed for 2 weeks! So I you're eating some of your meals you're doing well


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah it is mate. One of my mates said he had it a few years ago and didn't get out of bed for 2 weeks! So I you're eating some of your meals you're doing well


Forcefeeding. Could only do it by lathering it in tartare sauce!! It might come back up yet but I hate being sick so much I look and sound like I'm dying lol. Very dramatic.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ill be back Tuesday for a few weeks
> 
> Scott's trebled my work and my chest tattoo is on Tuesday a freebie yes!
> 
> I'm seeing Buxton at 9 badger girl is in Egypt thank god hahahha


Sounds good mate. Speak to your tattooist about that saying I want and what he thinks I could incorporate with it on a half sleeve.

Hopefully Badger stays there hahaha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Sounds good mate. Speak to your tattooist about that saying I want and what he thinks I could incorporate with it on a half sleeve.
> 
> Hopefully Badger stays there hahaha!


Don't tarnish the temple with ink !

Have you had you're procedure done yet btw ?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Don't tarnish the temple with ink !
> 
> Have you had you're procedure done yet btw ?


Nope not yet mate.

I know mate I'm still not sure about the tat unless it looks sh1t hot and is unique .


----------



## liam0810

Just eaten and threw back up. It's just not cricket this


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Just eaten and threw back up. It's just not cricket this


Not good.

Get well soon poppet.


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Not good.
> 
> Get well soon poppet.


Cheers mate. Hoping ill be fine tomorrow. Last week of bulk and I spend a day not eating. Not good!


----------



## Fatboy80

How ya feeling this morning, you haven't 5hat yourself inside out yet have ya?


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> How ya feeling this morning, you haven't 5hat yourself inside out yet have ya?


Liam get's sympathy I get a sarcastic "can I bring you your balls" post pffffft someone's getting a beasting at the next team meet


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Liam get's sympathy I get a sarcastic "can I bring you your balls" post pffffft someone's getting a beasting at the next team meet


Dont worry big Willy, I'll go n do your cardio for you now in the snow.


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> Dont worry big Willy, I'll go n do your cardio for you now in the snow.


I still hit mine at 6am every morning but in my nice heated home gym whilst watching Sky, granted it's only 20mins


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> How ya feeling this morning, you haven't 5hat yourself inside out yet have ya?


I actually farted before and didn't follow through so i think I'm getting better. Still feel ropey as fcuk but gonna try and get some food down me and see how I am. No gym today under Dr Scott's orders. If I'm better tomorrow ill go train delts and biceps. Might even do a morning and evening session although going staying at a friends on the Wirral so might struggle with that.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I still hit mine at 6am every morning but in my nice heated home gym whilst watching Sky, granted it's only 20mins


Is that in the west wing of the house next to your aircraft hanger Richie Rich? Yes I'm jealous


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Is that in the west wing of the house next to your aircraft hanger Richie Rich? Yes I'm jealous


Unfortunately I have to walk 10 foot outside to get to it and it's cold :crying:

If Scott said take a couple of day's do it, I felt better for it.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Unfortunately I have to walk 10 foot outside to get to it and it's cold :crying:
> 
> If Scott said take a couple of day's do it, I felt better for it.


I bet Jeeves waits with a hot mug of cocoa for you though to warm you up!

Yeah he said take gear and eat. So I'm sitting here with a syringe in both delts and traps, eating a tub of Ben & Jerry's


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I bet Jeeves waits with a hot mug of cocoa for you though to warm you up!
> 
> Yeah he said take gear and eat. So I'm sitting here with a syringe in both delts and traps, eating a tub of Ben & Jerry's


No doubt hand in pants searching through POF aswell


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No doubt hand in pants searching through POF aswell


You knows it!


----------



## Sweat

Sucks balls if you're ill again mate, think overtraining/oversupplementing or just unlucky?

Either way, get well soon captain!


----------



## marknorthumbria

U need 2 stop with these dirty whores pal with all these illnesses


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> U need 2 stop with these dirty whores pal with all these illnesses


Mate, I don't think Will and Scott like being called "dirty whores"...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Mate, I don't think Will and Scott like being called "dirty whores"...


Liam gives out so many "rusty trombones" he was bound to catch something eventually


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> U need 2 stop with these dirty whores pal with all these illnesses


Haha mate I can't help myself. I've got a lot of love to give! This being ill has messed up some plans this weekend with those ladies you mention. I'm feeling a little better tonight so going seeing a friend tomorrow to give me some TLC!

Not ate much today, just having a shake now before bed. Tomorrow is a new day so will get my cals back up, then Monday ill be 100%. If I'm upto it ill go to the gym.

@Sweat - been unlucky with being ill pal but ill be right soon enough. Oh and Will and Scott both love being called dirty whores because that's exactly what they are!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I can't help myself. I've got a lot of love to give! This being ill has messed up some plans this weekend with those ladies you mention. I'm feeling a little better tonight so going seeing a friend tomorrow to give me some TLC!
> 
> Not ate much today, just having a shake now before bed. Tomorrow is a new day so will get my cals back up, then Monday ill be 100%. If I'm upto it ill go to the gym.
> 
> @Sweat - been unlucky with being ill pal but ill be right soon enough. Oh and Will and Scott both love being called dirty whores because that's exactly what they are!


LMAO, being ill is a pain, all this going to the gym and healthy eating we are meant to be beacons of well being... as it is one of us is ill everyday it seems!!! Go figure!

Get well soon mate.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> LMAO, being ill is a pain, all this going to the gym and healthy eating we are meant to be beacons of well being... as it is one of us is ill everyday it seems!!! Go figure!
> 
> Get well soon mate.


Haha I know mate, we're supposed to be the picture of good health but we are all fcuked!

Anyway am up early, feeling fresh. Gonna hammer food today and gonna slin up next couple of days to get weight back on.

Breakfast is 4 scrambled eggs, 100g smoked salmom, 2 toast and an innocent smoothie.

Gym at 11 for delts and biceps. Gonna hammer them with lots of supersets, dropsets, partials and negatives. Need to ruin myself.

I'm getting back on track!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha I know mate, we're supposed to be the picture of good health but we are all fcuked!
> 
> Anyway am up early, feeling fresh. Gonna hammer food today and gonna slin up next couple of days to get weight back on.
> 
> Breakfast is 4 scrambled eggs, 100g smoked salmom, 2 toast and an innocent smoothie.
> 
> Gym at 11 for delts and biceps. Gonna hammer them with lots of supersets, dropsets, partials and negatives. Need to ruin myself.
> 
> I'm getting back on track!


Great stuff mate, my breakfast was a oats/protein/banana shake... which was healthy... then I had a Caramel Egg... oh no!! That is like 30 mins more CV i need to do today!!!

Enjoy smashing in the Bi and Delts you schlag!!


----------



## liam0810

So after having nothing short of a flesh eating bug this weekend, I've weighed myself this morning and I'm weighing a measly 15'7! Dropped 6 pounds being ill.

Tried eating more yesterday but still not 100%, so today and all week I'm forcefeeding myself. All water will be consumed with 30ml of EVOO in it, nuts will be eaten every 5 minutes and wispas will be eaten with every meal.

Day off today, so chilling out. Nipped Trafford centre and found myself buying a Yankee candle and also some cocoa butter. I think i need to double up on my Adex as my estrogen levels are obviously stupidly high!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So after having nothing short of a flesh eating bug this weekend, I've weighed myself this morning and I'm weighing a measly 15'7! Dropped 6 pounds being ill.
> 
> Tried eating more yesterday but still not 100%, so today and all week I'm forcefeeding myself. All water will be consumed with 30ml of EVOO in it, nuts will be eaten every 5 minutes and wispas will be eaten with every meal.
> 
> Day off today, so chilling out. Nipped Trafford centre and found myself buying a Yankee candle and also some cocoa butter. I think i need to double up on my Adex as my estrogen levels are obviously stupidly high!


Pmsl, I would mate! My Miss's talks about Yankee Candles lol

Hope you get on the mend soon


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I would mate! My Miss's talks about Yankee Candles lol
> 
> Hope you get on the mend soon


She has good taste. Well apart from being in a relationship with you, that's just poor judgement!

I'm ok now mate, on meal 3 now so will be sorted soon enough.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> She has good taste. Well apart from being in a relationship with you, that's just poor judgement!
> 
> I'm ok now mate, on meal 3 now so will be sorted soon enough.


Couldn't agree more pmsl

I think you've got the aids anyway you dirty little bástard :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Couldn't agree more pmsl
> 
> I think you've got the aids anyway you dirty little bástard :lol:


There's a big probability that I do! But until I start getting lesions then I know it's not too bad!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> There's a big probability that I do! But until I start getting lesions then I know it's not too bad!


Lol, I know there's a good probability


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Back on track
> 
> My protocol for Liam will b zero cardio for most of prep . Cardio isn't needed as much with his body type and protocol but 2x day training is!
> 
> Arms Saturday!


I was actually looking forward to cardio!

2 x day training is gonna be brutal! I'm always rubbish training in the morning!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Lmao jokes ha u won't be training twice per day! Hehehe sorry


Ignore my whatsapp then! I'm glad about that! Although seeing as though I start April fools you could of kept it going till then and also told me my diet is just raw brocolli with brocolli whey protein.


----------



## liam0810

Last night was chest, decent enough session but nothing to shout about. Weighed myself this morning and got a massive shock, I'd dropped another 2 pounds even though eating is back on! So sent a text to Scott who calmed me down!

Anyway tonight is legs, groin is still sore so gonna do a lot of partials and just overload as going too deep will just make it play up. So plan is:

3/4 leg press

5 x 10

Box squats

5 x 8

Leg extensions

5 x 25

Partial leg press

3 x 8

Lunges

3 x 12 will see how groin is

Seated Calves superset toe press

5 x 10/10


----------



## Suprakill4

Stop weighing yourself so much if its head fcuking you lol. Off for legs soon too. Old school limp bizkit on to get me motivated!


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Stop weighing yourself so much if its head fcuking you lol. Off for legs soon too. Old school limp bizkit on to get me motivated!


Agreed!

Liam, youre a fatty and doing great


----------



## Fatboy80

Smash it up, and other inspirational jazz!


----------



## liam0810

@Suprakill4 - you're right mate and I don't bother with the scales but just thought after all I'd ate I'd put weight on! Anyway having jerk chicken wraps now, then 6 eggs and 100g nuts before bed. Should help.

@dipdabs - fcuk off! ;-) you still fancy me and I can't blame you, I'm pretty fcuking fit. If I had a twin I'd bum him.

@Fatboy80 - thanks for the inspirational words mate. Your words are that inspiring I've realised I can do anything and I've signed up to climb Everest! Thanks!


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> @Suprakill4 - you're right mate and I don't bother with the scales but just thought after all I'd ate I'd put weight on! Anyway having jerk chicken wraps now, then 6 eggs and 100g nuts before bed. Should help.
> 
> @dipdabs - fcuk off! ;-) you still fancy me and I can't blame you, I'm pretty fcuking fit. If I had a twin I'd bum him.
> 
> @Fatboy80 - thanks for the inspirational words mate. Your words are that inspiring I've realised I can do anything and I've signed up to climb Everest! Thanks!


Me and @Got2getlean might be joining you and @dutch_scott for an arms session on Saturday, you lucky boy, that'll give you something to look forward to.


----------



## Suprakill4

It was only one days good eating after being ill, what did you expect lol. I can have a sh1t and lose 2lbs!


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Me and @Got2getlean might be joining you and @dutch_scott for an arms session on Saturday, you lucky boy, that'll give you something to look forward to.


Gonna be a rough one for me as out with mates Friday! Gonna get an early night though so shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> It was only one days good eating after being ill, what did you expect lol. I can have a sh1t and lose 2lbs!


I know mate, I just didn't expect to see another drop! But Scott's reassured me so I'm right now


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, I just didn't expect to see another drop! But Scott's reassured me so I'm right now


U big girl ur full of test aren't you ? U couldn't lose muscle if you tried lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> U big girl ur full of test aren't you ? U couldn't lose muscle if you tried lol


Yeah i know pal, I'm being stupid just p1ssed me off that a week before prep I get ill and lose half a stone! Even if it is water!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i know pal, I'm being stupid just p1ssed me off that a week before prep I get ill and lose half a stone! Even if it is water!


Id smack whoever gave me that bug haha .. I refer to my previous post about your dity sluts lol


----------



## dipdabs

Duno ul have to come here again, reassessment  lolll


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Id smack whoever gave me that bug haha .. I refer to my previous post about your dity sluts lol


One of them was the post under yours!! Oh no I didn't!


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Gonna be a rough one for me as out with mates Friday! Gonna get an early night though so shouldn't be too bad!


Perfect......might not make me look such a weakling then!!


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Perfect......might not make me look such a weakling then!!


I'm cr4p on arms anyway mate so i won't be. Got a friend meeting me about 7pm on friday so will go back to mine early and get in some cardio, so should sweat the booze out ready for saturday :thumb:

as said legs last night and went like this

3/4 leg press

200 x 20

300 x 15

400 x 15

480 x 12

520 x 12

Box squats (as in vid from months ago, so more touch ar$e and up)

100 x 10

140 x 8

180 x 8

220 x 5

260 x 3

Leg press machine - this was just 50% movement with 2 sec hold at bottom and 2 sec hold at top just before lock out, tension on quads at all times

stack x 15 x 4

seated hammies

55 x 15

65 x 20

65 x 20

Back of knee started playing up on these?? Must be falling apart!

Leg extensions FST7

50 x 10 x 4

65 x 10

75 x 10

95 x 10

stack x 10

BB Lunges

30 x 15

40 x 15

Danny trained as usual with me but also my mate Ali did who has never trained his legs before so i beasted him. He's just text me now saying "legs n ar$e r sore - but i can walk - this must be what its like to get bummed" Told him its gonna be worse over the day. Impressed with him though as he's naturally strong. 360KG for 15 reps on leg press and then matched me on extensions.

Tonight is back but got a few things to do so might miss it. If i do, i'll try and fit a session in on easter sunday


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> I'm cr4p on arms anyway mate so i won't be. Got a friend meeting me about 7pm on friday so will go back to mine early and get in some cardio, so should sweat the booze out ready for saturday :thumb:
> 
> as said legs last night and went like this
> 
> 3/4 leg press
> 
> 200 x 20
> 
> 300 x 15
> 
> 400 x 15
> 
> 480 x 12
> 
> 520 x 12
> 
> Box squats (as in vid from months ago, so more touch ar$e and up)
> 
> 100 x 10
> 
> 140 x 8
> 
> 180 x 8
> 
> 220 x 5
> 
> 260 x 3
> 
> Leg press machine - this was just 50% movement with 2 sec hold at bottom and 2 sec hold at top just before lock out, tension on quads at all times
> 
> stack x 15 x 4
> 
> seated hammies
> 
> 55 x 15
> 
> 65 x 20
> 
> 65 x 20
> 
> Back of knee started playing up on these?? Must be falling apart!
> 
> Leg extensions FST7
> 
> 50 x 10 x 4
> 
> 65 x 10
> 
> 75 x 10
> 
> 95 x 10
> 
> stack x 10
> 
> BB Lunges
> 
> 30 x 15
> 
> 40 x 15
> 
> Danny trained as usual with me but also my mate Ali did who has never trained his legs before so i beasted him. He's just text me now saying "legs n ar$e r sore - but i can walk - this must be what its like to get bummed" Told him its gonna be worse over the day. Impressed with him though as he's naturally strong. 360KG for 15 reps on leg press and then matched me on extensions.
> 
> Tonight is back but got a few things to do so might miss it. If i do, i'll try and fit a session in on easter sunday


How are the legs after the session then lad?


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> How are the legs after the session then lad?


They were cramping up all last night and groin is sore as hell this morning! Legs are feeling tender to, so will be worse by end of today


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> They were cramping up all last night and groin is sore as hell this morning! Legs are feeling tender to, so will be worse by end of today


you will reep the rewards for the pain mate.....

did my 1st delt pin yest...dead arms today


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> you will reep the rewards for the pain mate.....
> 
> did my 1st delt pin yest...dead arms today


You'll get used to it pal! No pain no gain!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> They were cramping up all last night and groin is sore as hell this morning! Legs are feeling tender to, so will be worse by end of today


I went to the cinema after legs last night and got up for a p1ss and the fcukers cramped up bad k couldn't move so was just stood there. Felt a right pr4tt lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Legs session looked killer mate!

260kg on box squats is bloody good going !! :beer:


----------



## Fatboy80

Fatboy80 said:


> Me and @Got2getlean might be joining you and @dutch_scott for an arms session on Saturday, you lucky boy, that'll give you something to look forward to.


Change of plan, staying. Local on Saturday now, will have to meet up next time.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> I went to the cinema after legs last night and got up for a p1ss and the fcukers cramped up bad k couldn't move so was just stood there. Felt a right pr4tt lol.


I like This

I almost crashed last week cos my clutch foot cramped when I was breaking couldn't get It out of 6th lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> I like This
> 
> I almost crashed last week cos my clutch foot cramped when I was breaking couldn't get It out of 6th lol!


Yeah mate my legs shakes like crazy when its on the clutch its awful.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah mate my legs shakes like crazy when its on the clutch its awful.


I have no appetite leg day. I just go home, enter the fettle position and get ready to die..


----------



## Suprakill4

Feeling better?

Has the diet started?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Feeling better?
> 
> Has the diet started?


Yes mate feeling better. Went out yesterday had a few drinks but up this morning no hangover and did an arm session with Scott followed by nandos.

Diet starts Monday pal


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate feeling better. Went out yesterday had a few drinks but up this morning no hangover and did an arm session with Scott followed by nandos.
> 
> Diet starts Monday pal


Glad your better.

I bet you can't wait to see the drastic changes that come quickly on a cut.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad your better.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to see the drastic changes that come quickly on a cut.


I can't mate I'm itching to start now! Who's things with you?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I can't mate I'm itching to start now! Who's things with you?


Garbage. Had lots of issues at home so training and eating had to take a back seat. Trying to get back to it today but zero appetite.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Garbage. Had lots of issues at home so training and eating had to take a back seat. Trying to get back to it today but zero appetite.


Personal issues come first pal. Hopefully they're sorted out.


----------



## liam0810

Did an arm session with Scott before and did 500+ reps so arms were well and truly pumped.

My rotator cuffs are playing up quite a bit. Need to book in for a deep tissue massage, so if anyone knows a decent one round Manc send me their details


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Did an arm session with Scott before and did 500+ reps so arms were well and truly pumped.
> 
> My rotator cuffs are playing up quite a bit. Need to book in for a deep tissue massage, so if anyone knows a decent one round Manc send me their details


http://m.gumtree.com/professional-deep-tissue-massage-by-fully-qualified-practitioner/v?adId=1012657301#deep%20tissue%20massage

Get it sorted


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Did an arm session with Scott before and did 500+ reps so arms were well and truly pumped.
> 
> My rotator cuffs are playing up quite a bit. Need to book in for a deep tissue massage, so if anyone knows a decent one round Manc send me their details


I've been having same rotator niggles, part and parcel of training heavy I think. Let me know if the massage helps at all as will look into it if that's the case.

Scotty is getting cartoon arms back, look daft pumped he's losing all proportion


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> http://m.gumtree.com/professional-deep-tissue-massage-by-fully-qualified-practitioner/v?adId=1012657301#deep%20tissue%20massage
> 
> Get it sorted


He looks like he'd abuse me which I'd love but he's in Bath


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I've been having same rotator niggles, part and parcel of training heavy I think. Let me know if the massage helps at all as will look into it if that's the case.
> 
> Scotty is getting cartoon arms back, look daft pumped he's losing all proportion


Yeah I know pal, I've had pains for a couple years just seem worse now. Plus gonna be drying out which think might make it worse.

Said that to him today. His arms are looking huge the jammy cnut!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> He looks like he'd abuse me which I'd love but he's in Bath


Lol, damn thing 

Try here.....

http://m.gumtree.com/massage-deep-tissue/v?adId=1010995174#deep%20tissue%20massage


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate feeling better. Went out yesterday had a few drinks but up this morning no hangover and did an arm session with Scott followed by nandos.
> 
> Diet starts Monday pal


Thought I would pop in to see how you are getting on Liam.

Which show are you aiming for bud?


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Thought I would pop in to see how you are getting on Liam.
> 
> Which show are you aiming for bud?


Hi mate. Was wondering how you were doing the other day. Aiming for Cumbria classic on 22nd June. Inter90's.

You doing any this year pal?


----------



## liam0810

So did my first morning cardio session this morning and it hurt! Jesus I'm unfit!

Diet has changed, still a lot of food and training has as well. Looking forward to the changes.

11 weeks 5 days! Boom!!


----------



## Jay.32

You will get back into cardio soon as.. mate..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> You will get back into cardio soon as.. mate..


Yeah I know mate. Tomorrow will be easier i know it.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Hi mate. Was wondering how you were doing the other day. Aiming for Cumbria classic on 22nd June. Inter90's.
> 
> You doing any this year pal?


Not doing Muscletalk anymore mate? Was only going to do that so I could try tripping you up on stage...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Not doing Muscletalk anymore mate? Was only going to do that so I could try tripping you up on stage...


No mate. It's 7th July and I go away on 11th so too close. Can end up being ill if I go from stage condition and if start binging a few days later.

Get in the Cumbria one! It's closer for you!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> No mate. It's 7th July and I go away on 11th so too close. Can end up being ill if I go from stage condition and if start binging a few days later.
> 
> Get in the Cumbria one! It's closer for you!


Same Fed? What is standard like, higher or lower?

Why you changed to inter 90's? That is 90-100kg class? I never know difference between that and the U90 you was originally doing?!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Same Fed? What is standard like, higher or lower?
> 
> Why you changed to inter 90's? That is 90-100kg class? I never know difference between that and the U90 you was originally doing?!


Not sure on standard but same fed and a qualifier.

No mate its inter under90's it means so 80-90kg.

If I'm right inters is for competitors who haven't won a show.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Not sure on standard but same fed and a qualifier.
> 
> No mate its inter under90's it means so 80-90kg.
> 
> If I'm right inters is for competitors who haven't won a show.


Ah right, that is really great to know. Thanks.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Ah right, that is really great to know. Thanks.


Inters is anyone who hasn't qualified for brits before. Muscletalk is usually high standard like Leeds show, Laurie Carr (former Mr universe) won last year.


----------



## Bad Alan

How's first day big boy 

Cardio was fine for me after about 4-5 days shin and back pumps stopped crippling my fat **** !!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Inters is anyone who hasn't qualified for brits before. Muscletalk is usually high standard like Leeds show, Laurie Carr (former Mr universe) won last year.


Cheers Will! Muscletalk standard does look immense!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Cheers Will! Muscletalk standard does look immense!


Never know who's going to show up tbf but the promoters of muscletalk are well known so attract good bb'ers


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Never know who's going to show up tbf but the promoters of muscletalk are well known so attract good bb'ers


Of course they do mate, attracted you to it!!!

Future Mr O... gogo Will!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> How's first day big boy
> 
> Cardio was fine for me after about 4-5 days shin and back pumps stopped crippling my fat **** !!


Been ok but my bloody asthma is playing up, breathing is quite heavy. Took some albuterol to see if that helps. I have very mild asthma but today it's bad and was a little yesterday.

I'm gonna enjoy the cardio, like early morning starts.


----------



## Galaxy

Being following your journal mate, so guess i should pull my finger out and sub to it 

Results should be impressive going by your avu pic :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Galaxy said:


> Being following your journal mate, so guess i should pull my finger out and sub to it
> 
> Results should be impressive going by your avu pic :thumb:


Cheers mate. More the merrier and they're support will be appreciated over the next few weeks


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Liam, hows cardio going?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Liam, hows cardio going?


Was harder this morning! Not on my legs but lungs, looks like I've got some kind of chest infection coz woke up in the night really struggling with my breathing, so took my inhaler like 10 times and that only eased it enough. Plus been coughing up some right delightful stuff!

I can't say anymore I'm never ill. It seems now I'm always ill! Think I should live in a feckin bubble!

Off work today though so not too bad. Out with a girl later, told her I'm breathing heavy not coz I'm a pervert but from this chest problem. She will find out soon enough I'm a pervert but first date I've gotta be charming and nice!

You ok mate? See you wiped out bad surfing? Bet you sh1t yourself!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Was harder this morning! Not on my legs but lungs, looks like I've got some kind of chest infection coz woke up in the night really struggling with my breathing, so took my inhaler like 10 times and that only eased it enough. Plus been coughing up some right delightful stuff!
> 
> I can't say anymore I'm never ill. It seems now I'm always ill! Think I should live in a feckin bubble!
> 
> Off work today though so not too bad. Out with a girl later, told her I'm breathing heavy not coz I'm a pervert but from this chest problem. She will find out soon enough I'm a pervert but first date I've gotta be charming and nice!
> 
> You ok mate? See you wiped out bad surfing? Bet you sh1t yourself!


Haha pervy pete!!!

Yes mate it was the biggest scare ive had surfing.. thought I was a gonna!!!

Yeah you have been suffering a bit with illnesses lately.. imune system must be down


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Haha pervy pete!!!
> 
> Yes mate it was the biggest scare ive had surfing.. thought I was a gonna!!!
> 
> Yeah you have been suffering a bit with illnesses lately.. imune system must be down


Yeah mate I think it is. Not what I need when starting prep but I'd rather have it now then in 6 weeks time. Fingers crossed it doesn't get any worse and it's only problem i have.

Haha Pervy Pete is my alter ego along with Whoring Horatio and Frank Fender hahaha


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Hi mate. Was wondering how you were doing the other day. Aiming for Cumbria classic on 22nd June. Inter90's.
> 
> You doing any this year pal?


I am fine thanks Liam.

Not doing any shows this year but will try and get to as many as possible to keep me motivated.

All the best with the prep.

What's your start weight?


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> So did my first morning cardio session this morning and it hurt! Jesus I'm unfit!
> 
> Diet has changed, still a lot of food and training has as well. Looking forward to the changes.
> 
> 11 weeks 5 days! Boom!!


Its surprising how quickly your fitness impoves though.

I find i can hit target HR by just walking at the start of diet where towards the end I am having to do intervals of jogging to keep HR up although being fat at the start of my diet was also a factor


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> I am fine thanks Liam.
> 
> Not doing any shows this year but will try and get to as many as possible to keep me motivated.
> 
> All the best with the prep.
> 
> What's your start weight?


Weight is 100kg mate. So I think I've got about 13-15KG to drop as Scott thinks I'll grow into the show.

Cheers pal. Gonna enjoy prep once this chest infection clears.


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Its surprising how quickly your fitness impoves though.
> 
> I find i can hit target HR by just walking at the start of diet where towards the end I am having to do intervals of jogging to keep HR up although being fat at the start of my diet was also a factor


Yeah I'm fat for me, plus no cardio since June last year has made me very unfit. It'll come back quick though like you say.


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning a sweaty mess but able to breath a lot better. Looks like chest infection is on its way out. Cardio was at 7am and easier than yesterday, did a quick 200 crunches as well which i'll do every morning now.

Appetite isn't great at the moment so am force feeding myself. Need to make the most of it!

Plan for tonight is jack sh1t! Clean the house and have a bubble bath!


----------



## liam0810

Up this morning and to the gym. Appetite in the morning is awful but am still eating. Weight is down 4 pounds this week. Think I'll be 7 maybe 8 pounds down by Monday.

Oh and I lost my wallet this morning at the gym or on way there. Gutted but own fault.

Legs tonight. Will be same as last week as groin is still a little tight.


----------



## Jay.32

any money in there mate?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> any money in there mate?


About 30 or 40 quid mate so not too bad. More gutted about my nandos free chicken i had on my loyalty card. Also nipped home before and my neighbour's died, really nice bloke as well and only 60. Bit of a sh1t week this week with one thing or another and still got 3 more days! Suppose it can get better!

How you feeling mate? I'm ok first few days in, no hunger problems actually the opposite, no appetite whatsoever!


----------



## liam0810

Legs was half decent tonight. PB on squats below parallel at 200kg x 3. Rest was decent but groin went again on lunges. Hot bath now to soak it.

Delts tomorrow and gonna smash them. Sh1tty week so gonna take frustrations out in the gym as don't have a bird to tw4t


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Legs was half decent tonight. PB on squats below parallel at 200kg x 3. Rest was decent but groin went again on lunges. Hot bath now to soak it.
> 
> Delts tomorrow and gonna smash them. Sh1tty week so gonna take frustrations out in the gym as don't have a bird to tw4t


Good work on the PB mate, even more impressive getting it while having a rank chest infection!! Monster!

Delts are my fave workout!! Enjoy them 2moro!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Good work on the PB mate, even more impressive getting it while having a rank chest infection!! Monster!
> 
> Delts are my fave workout!! Enjoy them 2moro!


He tied PB on deadlift when we trained Tuesday aswell the animal even though he sounded, looked and smelled horrendous !


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Legs was half decent tonight. PB on squats below parallel at 200kg x 3. Rest was decent but groin went again on lunges. Hot bath now to soak it.
> 
> Delts tomorrow and gonna smash them. Sh1tty week so gonna take frustrations out in the gym as don't have a bird to tw4t


Squaaaaaaating! Good PB mate hopefully over the worst of the illness and can crack on feeling half decent next week. Much planned at weekend?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> He tied PB on deadlift when we trained Tuesday aswell the animal even though he sounded, looked and smelled horrendous !


Great attitude/will power then. That's why he is built like a brick shiz house i guess!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great attitude/will power then. That's why he is built like a brick shiz house i guess!!


He wasn't the happiest of bunnies with all the high rep 5 and 6pl p/side shrugs and 20 rep BB rows 

Smashed it though like a boss !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> He wasn't the happiest of bunnies with all the high rep 5 and 6pl p/side shrugs and 20 rep BB rows
> 
> Smashed it though like a boss !


Some monster weight shrugs, you guys are all hammering it big time, inspiring, keep it up! Presumed you strapped up for those shrugs? Either that or amazing grips.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Some monster weight shrugs, you guys are all hammering it big time, inspiring, keep it up! Presumed you strapped up for those shrugs? Either that or amazing grips.


Yea strapped and belted! Liam shrugged 310kg for about 6 i think iirc? After 5plx20, 6plx12 mg:


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Yea strapped and belted! Liam shrugged 310kg for about 6 i think iirc? After 5plx20, 6plx12 mg:


Some serious weight, traps joining his ears?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Some serious weight, traps joining his ears?!


Yea retarded back and traps mate, has to walk through door's sideways


----------



## liam0810

@Bad Alan erm I always smell awesome! Did the 200kg x 3 then finished squats with 120kg x 20 reps. Ive always been strong on traps, form wasn't great Tuesday but they're still in bits! Shrugs was 4 reps. Stil happy with that.

@Sweat cheers pal, I cant afford time off in the gym now. 11 weeks to go and a lot of hard work ahead. Regarding traps I've always done them heavy and think thats whats helped them grow, that and lucky with my genetics!

Gonna aim pb on shoulder press to nose tomoz. Think best is 130. So 150kg.

Start my gear next week aswell!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> @Bad Alan erm I always smell awesome! Did the 200kg x 3 then finished squats with 120kg x 20 reps. Ive always been strong on traps, form wasn't great Tuesday but they're still in bits! Shrugs was 4 reps. Stil happy with that.
> 
> @Sweat cheers pal, I cant afford time off in the gym now. 11 weeks to go and a lot of hard work ahead. Regarding traps I've always done them heavy and think thats whats helped them grow, that and lucky with my genetics!
> 
> Gonna aim pb on shoulder press to nose tomoz. Think best is 130. So 150kg.
> 
> *Start my gear next week aswell*!


Fook off with the above bit, doing all this on nothing? Or GH/Slin at moment? I just gone to cruise, as been on for 20 weeks and thought should be sensible.... BORING!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Fook off with the above bit, doing all this on nothing? Or GH/Slin at moment? I just gone to cruise, as been on for 20 weeks and thought should be sensible.... BORING!


Been on a ml of t400 last 2 weeks. Ordered my prep gear but just waiting for it. Will have tomoz and start Sunday! I miss being sweaty and rapey

A break is good mate. If you maintain then even better!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> About 30 or 40 quid mate so not too bad. More gutted about my nandos free chicken i had on my loyalty card. Also nipped home before and my neighbour's died, really nice bloke as well and only 60. Bit of a sh1t week this week with one thing or another and still got 3 more days! Suppose it can get better!
> 
> How you feeling mate? I'm ok first few days in, no hunger problems actually the opposite, no appetite whatsoever!


Im surviving mate lol.. being easter hasnt helped.. theres chocolate everywhere in my house. I suppose its good to see my will power is still coping with all the temptation around me.

I am looking forward to a good rest and feed on what ever I want.. But also enjoying seeing the changes in my body.. Im probably in the best shape Ive been in..


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> @Bad Alan erm I always smell awesome! Did the 200kg x 3 then finished squats with 120kg x 20 reps. Ive always been strong on traps, form wasn't great Tuesday but they're still in bits! Shrugs was 4 reps. Stil happy with that.
> 
> @Sweat cheers pal, I cant afford time off in the gym now. 11 weeks to go and a lot of hard work ahead. Regarding traps I've always done them heavy and think thats whats helped them grow, that and lucky with my genetics!
> 
> Gonna aim pb on shoulder press to nose tomoz. Think best is 130. So 150kg.
> 
> Start my gear next week aswell!


Haha yes it's a strong manly musk 

My upper back has never been so sore as was from Tuesday's sesh mate **** me was ripped to bits!


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yes it's a strong manly musk
> 
> My upper back has never been so sore as was from Tuesday's sesh mate **** me was ripped to bits!


BD your look large in avi :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

So 1st prep finished, dropped 7 pounds. Cardio is only 20mins in morning and no stims yet.

This week I've hit 4 PB's as well

Shrugs 310 x 4

Deads 220 x 4

Squats 200 x 4

Shoulder press to nose smith 150 x 4

Quite happy with that.

Weeks personally been a sh1tter which was topped off with being caught supposedly doing 95mph on the M61 yesterday by an unmarked police car.

Next weeks gotta be better!

Anyway arms later and hammies


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking 95. Oops!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking 95. Oops!!!!!!


I know mate. Gutted but own fault!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I know mate. Gutted but own fault!


Just say you don't accept that it's right mate and want to challenge it. My friend was caught doing 101mph which would be an instan ban but he challenged it and asked for all the calibration certificicates for the cars camera, the video etc etc and they just ended up dropping the case it was probably more hassle than it was worth. Did they pull you at the time or have just just got a letter?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Just say you don't accept that it's right mate and want to challenge it. My friend was caught doing 101mph which would be an instan ban but he challenged it and asked for all the calibration certificicates for the cars camera, the video etc etc and they just ended up dropping the case it was probably more hassle than it was worth. Did they pull you at the time or have just just got a letter?


Pulled me at the time and shown me the video. I'm gonna ask for the calibration Certs and other bits just to delay it


----------



## Suprakill4

Makes sense. And if you have admitted to it and they recorded or you signed that. Just say you were scared and felt pressured into admitting it.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Makes sense. And if you have admitted to it and they recorded or you signed that. Just say you were scared and felt pressured into admitting it.


I'll just say I didn't understand what I was signing, which to be fair I didn't!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'll just say I didn't understand what I was signing, which to be fair I didn't!


Just say you was that drunk ya couldn't even read it.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> So 1st prep finished, dropped 7 pounds. Cardio is only 20mins in morning and no stims yet.
> 
> This week I've hit 4 PB's as well
> 
> Shrugs 310 x 4
> 
> Deads 220 x 4
> 
> Squats 200 x 4
> 
> Shoulder press to nose smith 150 x 4
> 
> Quite happy with that.
> 
> Weeks personally been a sh1tter which was topped off with being caught supposedly doing 95mph on the M61 yesterday by an unmarked police car.
> 
> Next weeks gotta be better!
> 
> Anyway arms later and hammies


4 new PB's and a 7lb weight loss!! Epic stuff mate, loving this!!!

Need to up my game, always keeps me motivated to try harder when I read your journal!


----------



## ditz

Good stuff mate glad alls going well.

Sh1tter about the ticket though fingers crossed you get off it.

Still maintain 100mph is a perfectly acceptable speed limit for the cars of today.. Rediculous


----------



## usc277

I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shine ain't always gonna be gold


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> 4 new PB's and a 7lb weight loss!! Epic stuff mate, loving this!!!
> 
> Need to up my game, always keeps me motivated to try harder when I read your journal!


Think it was a fluke week in weight loss and strength. Next week will be when it starts to get hard!



ditz said:


> Good stuff mate glad alls going well.
> 
> Sh1tter about the ticket though fingers crossed you get off it.
> 
> Still maintain 100mph is a perfectly acceptable speed limit for the cars of today.. Rediculous


Cheers mate, its going ok.

Bad about ticket but we'll see.

I said that to him, that cars are faster and safer so it should be a higher speed limit.



usc277 said:


> I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shine ain't always gonna be gold


What the fcuk are you on about? Mate I think you're in the wrong journal as that sounds way too philosophical for mine. Also sounds like hippy talk. I don't like hippies.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Think it was a fluke week in weight loss and strength. Next week will be when it starts to get hard!


Fluke my ass, your on fire mate, just keep this amazing momentum going and a trophy is yours for sure! If not I will make you one, nice like that!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Suprakill4 said:


> Just say you was that drunk ya couldn't even read it.


Wouldn't that make it worse? admitting He was "drunk" and in charge of a car clocked doing 95mph?

Or have i missed some loophole here :huh:


----------



## Sweat

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Wouldn't that make it worse? admitting He was "drunk" and in charge of a car clocked doing 95mph?
> 
> Or have i missed some loophole here :huh:


I'm presuming he was joking mate, LMAO.

Don't actually try this, not a real loophole!  Or is it?!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Fluke my ass, your on fire mate, just keep this amazing momentum going and a trophy is yours for sure! If not I will make you one, nice like that!


Haha yes mate make me one that's the better option


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha yes mate make me one that's the better option


Already started making it mate... see below for roughly how it will look, hope you like it!


----------



## Suprakill4

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Wouldn't that make it worse? admitting He was "drunk" and in charge of a car clocked doing 95mph?
> 
> Or have i missed some loophole here :huh:


Lmfao no you missed your sense of humour or mine anyway.


----------



## Queenie

Morning liam! Hope u have a much better week this week than last!!

Think positive.... x


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Morning liam! Hope u have a much better week this week than last!!
> 
> Think positive.... x


Cheers Queenie! Just got gym for cardio and abs and found my wallet in my car! So might be a good start or it just confirms it more that I'm a silly tw4t who who doesn't check everywhere!

When's the big op?x


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Queenie! Just got gym for cardio and abs and found my wallet in my car! So might be a good start or it just confirms it more that I'm a silly tw4t who who doesn't check everywhere!
> 
> When's the big op?x


I think thats def a good start!

Op is 13th may so 5-6 weeks! (Too early to work it out)


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I think thats def a good start!
> 
> Op is 13th may so 5-6 weeks! (Too early to work it out)


Bet you can't wait to finally have the op and become the pretty woman you always dreamed of becoming when you were a little boy


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Bet you can't wait to finally have the op and become the pretty woman you always dreamed of becoming when you were a little boy


Lol youre such a goon!!!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Lol youre such a goon!!!


Hahaha I know but it made me giggle


----------



## liam0810

Up and on way to gym for cardio. Thankfully chest infection has nearly gone apart from I've got a sore throat and a deeper and more Pervy voice than normal.

Dropped another pound this weekend. Diet is being tweaked a little as well. Yesterday was first day I was properly hungry but nothing I can't cope with.

Was speaking to a few mates and I've realised that prep in the grand scheme of things is easy compared to some things we can achieve. You have people who climb Everest, who run across the US, who complete marathons after losing both legs in war. There's people who complete these amazing feats of physical and mental endurances (think the right word!) day in and day out. So to do a diet where I've got to deprive myself of some food and get up early for cardio is a doddle!

By the way when I'm having a mental breakdown in a few weeks saying I can't do it, please don't remind me of this post!!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Up and on way to gym for cardio. Thankfully chest infection has nearly gone apart from I've got a sore throat and a deeper and more Pervy voice than normal.
> 
> Dropped another pound this weekend. Diet is being tweaked a little as well. Yesterday was first day I was properly hungry but nothing I can't cope with.
> 
> Was speaking to a few mates and I've realised that prep in the grand scheme of things is easy compared to some things we can achieve. You have people who climb Everest, who run across the US, who complete marathons after losing both legs in war. There's people who complete these amazing feats of physical and mental endurances (think the right word!) day in and day out. So to do a diet where I've got to deprive myself of some food and get up early for cardio is a doddle!
> 
> By the way when I'm having a mental breakdown in a few weeks saying I can't do it, please don't remind me of this post!!!


I've set a reminder for 3 weeks today 

Keep it up mate, it's a blink of the eye in the grand scheme of things..... Life!

:beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I've set a reminder for 3 weeks today
> 
> Keep it up mate, it's a blink of the eye in the grand scheme of things..... Life!
> 
> :beer:


haha mate the hunger is already kicking in as was watching Man V Food last night thinking that fella is the luckiest b4stard in the world!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> haha mate the hunger is already kicking in as was watching Man V Food last night thinking that fella is the luckiest b4stard in the world!


Bloody hell, that program is the one program that makes me crave fast food!!

You know what to do...... Call Sky and change your subscription pmsl

Oh and drink water more often lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell, that program is the one program that makes me crave fast food!!
> 
> You know what to do...... Call Sky and change your subscription pmsl
> 
> Oh and drink water more often lol


I'm drinking 6l a day!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm drinking 6l a day!


Lol.

Sugar free gum?


----------



## liam0810

So last night was chest and didnt hit any pb's but still managed 180KG for 4, then did a triple dropset to 140 x 6, 100 x 10, 60 x 15.

Chest has cleared up and have now realised the problem with my throat was caused by someone strangling me on Good friday! Going docs in a bit to get some anti inflams!

Cardio done this morning, still hard getting my ar$e to the gym in the morning but am doing it!

Back tonight so gonna aim for a PB on deads - 230KG


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So last night was chest and didnt hit any pb's but still managed 180KG for 4, then did a triple dropset to 140 x 6, 100 x 10, 60 x 15.
> 
> Chest has cleared up and have now realised the problem with my throat was caused by someone strangling me on Good friday! Going docs in a bit to get some anti inflams!
> 
> Cardio done this morning, still hard getting my ar$e to the gym in the morning but am doing it!
> 
> Back tonight so gonna aim for a PB on deads - 230KG


I hope it was a female who strangled you 

Just go the chemist and get some yourself mate.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I hope it was a female who strangled you
> 
> Just go the chemist and get some yourself mate.


Hahaha errrrm it might of been! Haha

Doc gave me some diclofenec, so should be right in a few days hopefully, coz I sound like Frank Butcher.

Tonight was back, didn't hit my PB on deads but equalled it. 140 on BOR's overhand grip which is a PB as did them strict for 6 reps then a triple drop set.

Had a quick pose in the mirror and am looking leaner. I think end of next week I'll put some pics on so you can all see where I'm at.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha errrrm it might of been! Haha
> 
> Doc gave me some diclofenec, so should be right in a few days hopefully, coz I sound like Frank Butcher.
> 
> Tonight was back, didn't hit my PB on deads but equalled it. 140 on BOR's overhand grip which is a PB as did them strict for 6 reps then a triple drop set.
> 
> Had a quick pose in the mirror and am looking leaner. I think end of next week I'll put some pics on so you can all see where I'm at.


Nothing wrong with a strangle mate 

Go easy on the diclofenac, you'll know when you've had some lol

Looking forward the pics, nohomo


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Nothing wrong with a strangle mate
> 
> Go easy on the diclofenac, you'll know when you've had some lol
> 
> Looking forward the pics, nohomo


I agree mate but she seemed of grabbed me a bit too tight haha!

Took one before and will take one before bed. Need this gong ASAP.

Yeah am looking forward to them myself. I look quite flat at the moment but with another diet change next week and maybe some different gear added, it might fill me out a little


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I agree mate but she seemed of grabbed me a bit too tight haha!
> 
> Took one before and will take one before bed. Need this gong ASAP.
> 
> Yeah am looking forward to them myself. I look quite flat at the moment but with another diet change next week and maybe some different gear added, it might fill me out a little


Kinky bítch 

Just cruising ATM then?

I won't ask about gear, but I'm sure you'll fill out nicely mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Kinky bítch
> 
> Just cruising ATM then?
> 
> I won't ask about gear, but I'm sure you'll fill out nicely mate


Haha yeah mate she is but I give as good as I get. Going hers Thursday actually for round 2 then got a friend round Friday as well. Helps take my mind off prep! That's the only reason I'm doing it.

Not a cruise really just some test e. but I mean adding in hardeners like used in prep and the usual stims


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Haha yeah mate she is but I give as good as I get. Going hers Thursday actually for round 2 then got a friend round Friday as well. Helps take my mind off prep! That's the only reason I'm doing it.
> 
> Not a cruise really just some test e. but I mean adding in hardeners like used in prep and the usual stims


A man after my own heart 

Halotestin

Winny

Tren A

Boom! Harder than @Sweat's cóck when he looks at himself :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Double post!


----------



## TELBOR

Triple post :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> A man after my own heart
> 
> Halotestin
> 
> Winny
> 
> Tren A
> 
> Boom! Harder than @Sweat's cóck when he looks at himself :lol:


Halo commonly used pre comp?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Halo commonly used pre comp?!


It's what I'd used lol

Morning btw, back smashing time!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> A man after my own heart
> 
> Halotestin
> 
> Winny
> 
> Tren A
> 
> Boom! Harder than @Sweat's cóck when he looks at himself :lol:


Haha no halo and no winny actually!

Morning kids. Just fasted cardio today, rest day today. Throat is still fcuked but I feel good! And the suns out!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Haha no halo and no winny actually!
> 
> Morning kids. Just fasted cardio today, rest day today. Throat is still fcuked but I feel good! And the suns out!


I see....

Suns out? Not in bloody Cannock it isn't lol


----------



## liam0810

Well it's been one of those tw4t of a days today. Was in Preston for a few hours, then mad busy in the office, then had to take a mate to look at a house, then she wanted to celebrate so went pub (I had diet coke obv!), then on way home from there my mate rang and needed a jump start so been messing about doing that. Missed one meal so just having some oats and a shake. Then tescos to shop and make tea. My rest day and I've not had chance to rest! Oh well could be worse, I could be Scouse


----------



## liam0810

Quick weigh in this morning and dropped another 3 pounds since Saturday. So I'm now 94kg. It's coming off quick and maybe too quick which I don't see how as I'm still on a lot of calories! Plus cardio is only 20mins a morning!

Hopefully it slows down next week as I wanna be on stage at around 85-86kg so that's only 9kg to drop now. First 2 weeks is always the most significant drop though as we all know.

I'm looking a lot leaner so like that. Pic whoring will start once abs are there!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> All going to plan!
> 
> U know lots of cals , things which wed normally cut out but ur still burning fat on zero stims and low cardio , machine mode is on, and I like how mentally easy your making it! Big results come from that relaxe focused mindset


Just following orders. No hunger pangs or thoughts of harming anyone yet! Not even needed a cheat. Obviously this will change in a few weeks and i'll be offering to suck you off for a mars bar!


----------



## Sambuca

come ladd get some pics up


----------



## Fatboy80

Sambuca said:


> come ladd get some pics up


I think you need to back this up with a Mars bar.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> come ladd get some pics up


Photos will be up a week today lads. Or earlier if i like how I look haha!

Last night was legs and groin was playing up so did

Hacks close together

120 x 15

160 x 10

200 x 8

210 x 6 partials 8

Leg press

400 x 10 x 4

Hacks shoulder width

120 x 15

140 x 10

150 x 10

Leg extensions

50 x 15

70 x 10

80 x 10

95 x 8

Stack x 5

Stack+20 x 4

Done. Next week ill start full squats again as didn't wanna risk it this week and also with my throat, breathings a little hard so don't think I'd get many up.

Later is delts


----------



## liam0810

Quick update. Diet is pretty much same accept carbs have been cut a little and cardio has been upped by 5mins in the morning.

I've begged Scott if i can go on some juice and he's agreed hurray!

No T3, clen or any stims yet. maybe next week.

tonight is chest so going for PB's as always, going to throw hammies in first as been neglecting them.

Weight this morning was 93.5kg, it should slow down now after first two weeks of prep. I just wanna be lean now! I'll be a little more calm once abs are back.

Been having doubts about the show, if i'm gonna be good enough or if i'm gonna embarrass myself and the people who have supported me. Even been having nightmares about it! Next few weeks are gonna be hard!


----------



## TELBOR

Don't doubt yourself mate.

99% of what you've achieved has nothing to do with what you'll accomplish.

Going on stage is the last step after all the hard work, the eating, the training, the getting up early for cardio and the luxuries your given up for one day.

What ever the outcome, it's how you've got there that you should be proud of 

I'll still try and get up there mate to see the show and give you some support!


----------



## Suprakill4

Mate it's your first show. It's a learning curve and anything you get extra is a bonus. With the ammount of mass you have your not gonna embarass yourself and I'm sure your condition will be amazing.

Smash it mate. Look forward to the pics. I'm dieting aswel and hate it already lol.


----------



## liam0810

Cheers @roblet and @suprakill. I know what you are saying but still worrying. In my eyes I'll always be small, even when people say I'm looking big I think they're just being nice and blowing smoke up my ar$e.

Anyway we'll see. Hopefully the inter u90's has a lot of competitors and not just 3 or 4. I might even get low enough for classics which I think I could be 82-83kg.

@suprakill - you've only just started diet haha and it's only 6 weeks! I've got 9 weeks 5 days left, not that I'm counting haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers @roblet and @suprakill. I know what you are saying but still worrying. In my eyes I'll always be small, even when people say I'm looking big I think they're just being nice and blowing smoke up my ar$e.
> 
> Anyway we'll see. Hopefully the inter u90's has a lot of competitors and not just 3 or 4. I might even get low enough for classics which I think I could be 82-83kg.
> 
> @suprakill - you've only just started diet haha and it's only 6 weeks! I've got 9 weeks 5 days left, not that I'm counting haha!


Lol I know but I still hate it. Liking the changes apart from seeming very very little compared to before. Lost all fulness.


----------



## marknorthumbria

What u crying about mate. Go nail a school girl, let her tell u how massive and ripped you are cos she hasn't seen anyone like you before then watch you get your confidence back

Simples


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol I know but I still hate it. Liking the changes apart from seeming very very little compared to before. Lost all fulness.


You're on low carbs aren't you? You will feel flat. Guessing you'll hav me a reefed and will look great! You still with Jim?


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> What u crying about mate. Go nail a school girl, let her tell u how massive and ripped you are cos she hasn't seen anyone like you before then watch you get your confidence back
> 
> Simples


Haha mate I'm in Salford, most of the schoolgirls round here either have kids or would glass me!

I'm coming to your hometown! Oh and I had a couple birds on my FB asking about you the other day!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> You're on low carbs aren't you? You will feel flat. Guessing you'll hav me a reefed and will look great! You still with Jim?


Yeah pretty low carbs especially non training days. Yeah still with jim mate that'll not change any time soon. He has Mu rebound to plan lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah pretty low carbs especially non training days. Yeah still with jim mate that'll not change any time soon. He has Mu rebound to plan lol.


Bet you can't wait. Same with me and @dutch_scott, we've come quite close so think ill be having him coach me for as long as he can put up with me!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I'm in Salford, most of the schoolgirls round here either have kids or would glass me!
> 
> I'm coming to your hometown! Oh and I had a couple birds on my FB asking about you the other day!


Haha quality mate!

always good for the motivation, I get my power from sluts wanting some haha!!

(****ed if my bird reads this)


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha quality mate!
> 
> always good for the motivation, I get my power from sluts wanting some haha!!
> 
> (****ed if my bird reads this)


I've banged both of them! Haha! So you can have sloppy's haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Bet you can't wait. Same with me and @dutch_scott, we've come quite close so think ill be having him coach me for as long as he can put up with me!


He has definitely helped improve your physique and obviously knows how to get people lean. Just don't let him turn you into skeletor. J/k.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> He has definitely helped improve your physique and obviously knows how to get people lean. Just don't let him turn you into skeletor. J/k.


Haha I won't mate, trust me!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I've banged both of them! Haha! So you can have sloppy's haha!


Your juiced up balls probs spunked air and dust so I'm sure theyl Still be fresh-ish, as fresh as HIV comes anyway ha


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Your juiced up balls probs spunked air and dust so I'm sure theyl Still be fresh-ish, as fresh as HIV comes anyway ha


Haha yes mate they'll be fine. Although one is the girl who fcuked my throat up so I'd watch out for that!


----------



## dipdabs

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha quality mate!
> 
> always good for the motivation, I get my power from sluts wanting some haha!!
> 
> (****ed if my bird reads this)


It wasnt me 

Liam if u counted how many birds who r fit on ur fb and phone have u nailed? Add them up and perhaps re-evaluate this confidence thing u div!!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> It wasnt me
> 
> Liam if u counted how many birds who r fit on ur fb and phone have u nailed? Add them up and perhaps re-evaluate this confidence thing u div!!


Kay it's different though as nailing a bird is not the same as standing on stage. So they're different types of confidence.

But cheers anyway gorgeous and obvs you are near the top! ;-)


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Kay it's different though as nailing a bird is not the same as standing on stage. So they're different types of confidence.
> 
> But cheers anyway gorgeous and obvs you are near the top! ;-)


Yeah but still use it and channel it! Omg that sounds quite clever for me!

Ah thanks i guess u cheeky [email protected] just cos i didnt strangle u!

Oh i had a dream about u and lou last night i forgot to txt u n tell u how wierd is that tho, and i think it was mainly about her eyelashes!! Duno why i was dreaming that lol.

Umm i need your help too... Guess whos bk in the gym at the weekend  well providing i have money after i check my account lollolollll #sameold


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Yeah but still use it and channel it! Omg that sounds quite clever for me!
> 
> Ah thanks i guess u cheeky [email protected] just cos i didnt strangle u!
> 
> Oh i had a dream about u and lou last night i forgot to txt u n tell u how wierd is that tho, and i think it was mainly about her eyelashes!! Duno why i was dreaming that lol.
> 
> Umm i need your help too... Guess whos bk in the gym at the weekend  well providing i have money after i check my account lollolollll #sameold


So you want me to channel my sh4gging to stepping on stage? So pretty much you want me dry humping the other competitors!

You didn't strangle me but you gave a class pole and lappy haha!

Dreaming about my ex is strange! I don't even dream about her, although she's doing my head in a bit at moment.

Text me then and I'll help you


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> So you want me to channel my sh4gging to stepping on stage? So pretty much you want me dry humping the other competitors!
> 
> You didn't strangle me but you gave a class pole and lappy haha!
> 
> Dreaming about my ex is strange! I don't even dream about her, although she's doing my head in a bit at moment.
> 
> Text me then and I'll help you


Sumin like that smelly lol

Ha yh #bestuleverget lol

Liam it aint strange its wierd as fuk! I was sat in the back of a car, u were in the passenger seat, lou in the drivers seat and she was talking to u, i duno what cos i was watching her eyelashes which had badically two sets of real ones ontop of each other! Looked a bit like feathers.real wierd.

Ok ok il txt u now


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Sumin like that smelly lol
> 
> Ha yh #bestuleverget lol
> 
> Liam it aint strange its wierd as fuk! I was sat in the back of a car, u were in the passenger seat, lou in the drivers seat and she was talking to u, i duno what cos i was watching her eyelashes which had badically two sets of real ones ontop of each other! Looked a bit like feathers.real wierd.
> 
> Ok ok il txt u now


That actually sounds like some of the fake lashes she used to wear!

Anyway quick update. did a midweek weigh in and was up 0.5Kg so nearly had a breakdown! Messaged Scott and he said its perfect as am gaining glycogen and muscle back. He is saying next few weeks will be a bit of a recomp. Wish he'd told me that before i weighed myself!


----------



## liam0810

So thought I better update this as I've been a lazy sh1t and not doing it!

Weights hav been good this week. No PB's but trained heavy and hard. Cardio done every morning as asked and am looking a little tighter.

Sent photos to a Scott and a few others to get their opinion and they think I look about right. Scott seems made up and told me I can have a cheat meal tomorrow! So obviously it's gonna be a full chicken with chips and garlic bread from nandos with sweet.

No hunger issues apart from Thursday, if anything my appetite is sh1te but still eating everything.

Think diet will change next week and maybe a few tweaks to training. Will see what the boss says.

Oh and one thing I realised last night is I'm gonna have to spend a lot of time practicing posing as its sh1t!

Scott said he might be back next week and will train all week with me which would be great. But at the moment he's got a lot more bigger issues than me so if he can't no problem one bit.

9 weeks left. Time to get serious and ripped!


----------



## Sweat

Morning big guy!

Any training today?!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Morning big guy!
> 
> Any training today?!


I've took the dog out this morning for an hour or so fasted walking and thats it.

Day off chilling!


----------



## Sharpy76

You're a big little ****er ain't ya!!

Put on some size there mate, going well by the looks of it/you!

Been a while but i'm back now


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> You're a big little ****er ain't ya!!
> 
> Put on some size there mate, going well by the looks of it/you!
> 
> Been a while but i'm back now


Where the fcuk have you been?! I've missed you! I bet you've not trained for 6 months yet you are now ready to step on stage in the Olympia you genetic freak!!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Where the fcuk have you been?! I've missed you! I bet you've not trained for 6 months yet you are now ready to step on stage in the Olympia you genetic freak!!


Lol. Its a very long and boring story mate but i'm back so thats the main thing. Still training but my diet has been sh!te tbh.

Sorting it out now though.

Not quite ready for stage yet lol.

How about you, still getting up on stage?!

Had quick flick through and you've put on some fvcking size! Fair play mate


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Where the fcuk have you been?! I've missed you! I bet you've not trained for 6 months yet you are now ready to step on stage in the Olympia you genetic freak!!


X2

He'll have been on KFC each day but still looking amazing!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol. Its a very long and boring story mate but i'm back so thats the main thing. Still training but my diet has been sh!te tbh.
> 
> Sorting it out now though.
> 
> Not quite ready for stage yet lol.
> 
> How about you, still getting up on stage?!
> 
> Had quick flick through and you've put on some fvcking size! Fair play mate


Step on stage in 9 weeks and am sh1tting it! But in Scott i trust!

I know what happened to you. You got addicted to COD and ended up in the priory didn't you?! Haha!

Glad you're back training pal and helpfully whatever happened is sorted.

Peaked at 16'3 pal. Started prep at 15'10 (99.5kg) am down to 93kg now. Think 1kg a week will be what we are aiming for to drop now


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> He'll have been on KFC each day but still looking amazing!


ROBROID?!?!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Step on stage in 9 weeks and am sh1tting it! But in Scott i trust!
> 
> I know what happened to you. You got addicted to COD and ended up in the priory didn't you?! Haha!
> 
> Glad you're back training pal and helpfully whatever happened is sorted.
> 
> Peaked at 16'3 pal. Started prep at 15'10 (99.5kg) am down to 93kg now. Think 1kg a week will be what we are aiming for to drop now


Holy ****, fair play mate!!

Good luck and hope prep goes well.

Can't wait to see the condition you get in especially after adding that size. We all know you can bring it all in after what you did last year.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Holy ****, fair play mate!!
> 
> Good luck and hope prep goes well.
> 
> Can't wait to see the condition you get in especially after adding that size. We all know you can bring it all in after what you did last year.


Cheers buddy.

Long way to go yet but if I listen to Scott condition will be nailed!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> ROBROID?!?!


Yes lol

Hope you are well mate. Glad to see your are back


----------



## tonyc74

nice journal, has given me a kick up the ****,

might help if i re join a gym !


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> nice journal, has given me a kick up the ****,
> 
> might help if i re join a gym !


Cheers mate. Get back in the gym and get lifting!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. Get back in the gym and get lifting!


Been two weeks feel like ive shrunk to nothing!

worst blow came when my mrs sad the guy from twilight had more muscle, im fcuking livid!

Back in gym tomorrow, impressed at your conditioning made me feel like getting back on it big time...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Post a pic now and in 2 weeks mate, I want to see that magic that Scott does.


----------



## tonyc74

marknorthumbria said:


> Post a pic now and in 2 weeks mate, I want to see that magic that Scott does.


Need a plastic surgeon for two weeks not Dutch Scott lol although alot can be done in two weeks!


----------



## marknorthumbria

tonyc74 said:


> Need a plastic surgeon for two weeks not Dutch Scott lol although alot can be done in two weeks!


You'd be surprised what a hellish metabolism, a guru, hard worker multiplied by anabolic substances can do lol, If he's just began dropping then i recon itl be obvious change


----------



## RACK

9 weeks is plenty of time for ya mate. You'll p1ss it


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> 9 weeks is plenty of time for ya mate. You'll p1ss it


Cheers pal. I'm feeling good apart from being ill today. Think bit of food poisoning. Still eating my meals and still gonna train hard and still did morning cardio. Going into a meeting now for 4 b4stard hours so gonna mess food up a little. Big meal after this then train chest tonight with a few changes.

Cals are a little lower than last week and cardio upped by 5mins. No hunger pangs at all really. I know it's gonna get harder but longer I'm like this the better.


----------



## Queenie

Evening liam... ripped any pairs of trousers this week?

Hope youre having a good one!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Evening liam... ripped any pairs of trousers this week?
> 
> Hope youre having a good one!


Hello sweetcheeks!

Nope my a$$ has gone down in size and I've dropped nearly 4 inches off waist in 4 weeks so trousers fit me again! If anything they're getting loose on waist!

Things are going ok. Looking leaner as feeling ok, tired a bit, got almighty pip in both triceps and just generally achy. Booked in for a massage on Saturday and gonna have one every 2 weeks now.

Today I was on the road at 6.30 going London then back home for 3.30 food was ok and even stopped at a service station where I'd usually have a Burger King and I had a chicken salad which was nice! Missed cardio this morning so just done an hour stomping the streets.

Tomorrow is delts, hopefully tris are a little better as don't want it hindering me. Then off to see Sean Lock.

Just tucking into chicken and broccoli and can tell you that broccoli is vile vile sh1t!!

Had a good long chat with @dutch_scott yesterday about a lot of things and hopefully will get to see him Friday to look me over. Then gonna get him helping me practice posing. He also said carbs are being dropped a little next week and protein upped. Time to get hungry!


----------



## Queenie

Tricep pip... urgh  makes me cringe.

Fab update and will be a nice boost to have scott give u a look over.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Tricep pip... urgh  makes me cringe.
> 
> Fab update and will be a nice boost to have scott give u a look over.


Yep it's sore! Own fault though as pretty much everything that goes wrong with me is my own fault! I seem to enjoy trying to sabotage myself haha!

Yeah hopefully he gets all his personal problems sorted for his sake more than mine as he's been having a tough time lately. Also on a selfish note it will be good for me as well.

Still killing me getting up at 6.30 for cardio so if anyone would like to come round, drag me out of bed, brush my teeth and dress me that's be wonderful


----------



## Suprakill4

Your ill as much as me mate lol. Think ill prob be in hospital Sunday when I go out on my new bike for first time!!!!

9 weeks is gonna fly by!! Diets do suck 4rse though I'm glad I only have 4 weeks left! Don't look in my journal Saturday if your hungry.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Your ill as much as me mate lol. Think ill prob be in hospital Sunday when I go out on my new bike for first time!!!!
> 
> 9 weeks is gonna fly by!! Diets do suck 4rse though I'm glad I only have 4 weeks left! Don't look in my journal Saturday if your hungry.


Haha I won't mate. To be honest I've been neglecting the forum just coz busy and tired. Need to try and pop in people's journals but will leave yours on Saturday!

I just think all the cutting and adding weight and size this past year maybe has affected my immune system so just susceptible to things. Am looking forward to getting the show done, my rebound then a good few months relaxing. Still gonna train and eat right but not gonna be on AAS and not be pushing myself to get bigger or leaner, just maintain till about October then decide what to do.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha I won't mate. To be honest I've been neglecting the forum just coz busy and tired. Need to try and pop in people's journals but will leave yours on Saturday!
> 
> I just think all the cutting and adding weight and size this past year maybe has affected my immune system so just susceptible to things. Am looking forward to getting the show done, my rebound then a good few months relaxing. Still gonna train and eat right but not gonna be on AAS and not be pushing myself to get bigger or leaner, just maintain till about October then decide what to do.


Your not planning a good rebound cycle? Judging on the gains I got from last time I cut I will be!!

Haha I cannot wait while saturday seriously. Can't say I'm struggling with diet particulary but feel very faint after second cardio session on low carb days! Do you take sups to support immune system? Seems the week I come off vit c I'm guaranteed to get ill.


----------



## ditz

Sort of off topic but I'm sure the big northern softie won't mind 

Can somebody explain to me the whole rebound thing? I understand that you're depleted from the show prep, and understand that when you start upping cals etc again you will fill out, but why do you gain better in this period than any other?

Doing well btw Liam keep at it!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Your not planning a good rebound cycle? Judging on the gains I got from last time I cut I will be!!
> 
> Haha I cannot wait while saturday seriously. Can't say I'm struggling with diet particulary but feel very faint after second cardio session on low carb days! Do you take sups to support immune system? Seems the week I come off vit c I'm guaranteed to get ill.


Yeah mate but probably a very short one, like 4 weeks or so. Then full PCT and relax!

I'm dropping weight quick so hopefully i might get a cheat meal again this weekend or next, no biggy if i don't! How many carbs you on low days?

I take 3g vit c a night, 800iu Vit E and 2 multi vits pal


----------



## liam0810

ditz said:


> Sort of off topic but I'm sure the big northern softie won't mind
> 
> Can somebody explain to me the whole rebound thing? I understand that you're depleted from the show prep, and understand that when you start upping cals etc again you will fill out, but why do you gain better in this period than any other?
> 
> Doing well btw Liam keep at it!!


I think someone with a bit more knowledge might be able to explain it better than me, but i think in simple terms is that you're that depleted that your body will just soak everything (within reason) up like a sponge and you'll get some good gains. This is a very simple way of explaining it though


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm not sure on the carbs mate. The only direct carbs I have on a low day are 60g rice, 60g oats and veg with some meals so guessing really really low!

A normal carb day the only carbs I get are 60g oats, 120g rice, 2 bananas, 60g cereal pwo.


----------



## liam0810

Quick update. Last night trained delts, PB on nose press 170 x 3 with triple drop set.

Went to see Sean Lock who is possibly the funniest man alive!

Then Scott popped round about 11 and he was shocked how quick I've leaned up with so little stims, high cals and not loads of cardio. Think it's made him reevaluate the next few weeks prep!

Tonight is legs, arms tomorrow and looking forward to a massage, no happy ending unfortunately.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Shocked isn't the word.
> 
> As Liam said high cals, slin in, less cv than rehab is, and landing up fast. Good thing about lots of cals and lots of volume off season with no stims any change and his metabolism is going mad. Looks awsome tbh if he keeps it up and trains thru hunger hell be one awesome sexual hot warm loving smooth tanned chisel...uh..erg...sorry carried away. He'll look good. Bye


Training through the hunger won't be a problem, last year i managed 12 weeks on half these cals with a cheat day a week and still got lean for a holiday and trained everyday as i was supposed to, killed myself with a lot more cardio. This time its more serious and i've got 8 weeks left on more cals, not saying its going to be easy as i know its not one bit. Once i start seeing more strairations, my abs, etc that will spur me on and keep me going.

Oh and Scott you forgot to say i'm a beautiful young man!


----------



## Fatboy80

@liam0810 bit of a random question, I know you're a Man U fan, we've just won a signed shirt from this season at a charity auction, its got the authenticity certificate and is framed, if you or anyone you know wants it, make me an offer!!!


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> @liam0810 bit of a random question, I know you're a Man U fan, we've just won a signed shirt from this season at a charity auction, its got the authenticity certificate and is framed, if you or anyone you know wants it, make me an offer!!!


Send me a few pics mate and I'll see what I can do for you


----------



## tonyc74

Still recomping well Liam?


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Send me a few pics mate and I'll see what I can do for you


Nice one, would you like them of anything in particular?

Only joking, PM me your email and I'll send them across.

Cheers


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one, would you like them of anything in particular?
> 
> Only joking, PM me your email and I'll send them across.
> 
> Cheers


I'd like you wearing it, in a pose that says "hi Liam, come and get me" but you also need to look like you're not easy and suspenders are a must


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Still recomping well Liam?


It's going ok bud. Think Scott has rewrote his plans for me after seeing me!

You back in the gym?


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> It's going ok bud. Think Scott has rewrote his plans for me after seeing me!
> 
> You back in the gym?


thats a good sign, look like you have a good metabolism looking at previous lean pics (b4stard!)

Yeah back in today need to take my mind of some personal stuff and get out of the house

just sticking to basic movements and rest pauses upper/lower x 2 per week then onto more volume in a month, did some volume work with scott last year or maybe year before - worked well!


----------



## Contest

Your doing great Liam. Keep up the hard work and hopefully catch up again soon at gym


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> I'd like you wearing it, in a pose that says "hi Liam, come and get me" but you also need to look like you're not easy and suspenders are a must


The shirt is a bit on the small side, must've been the mascot's. also, its framed! Will sort pics tomorrow.

Keep up the good work with the prep.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Not to blow my own.. But..now see why I tried to keep adding micro amounts of food.more and more...over our gain then keep it still whilst adding tiny increases incv... This cam out yesterday or few days ago.
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why guys who aren't eating enuff or not big enuff shouldn't diet as u have no cushion.zero


Pretty much exactly what we were talking about on Thursday!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> thats a good sign, look like you have a good metabolism looking at previous lean pics (b4stard!)
> 
> Yeah back in today need to take my mind of some personal stuff and get out of the house
> 
> just sticking to basic movements and rest pauses upper/lower x 2 per week then onto more volume in a month, did some volume work with scott last year or maybe year before - worked well!


My metabolism is stupid! I think it's actually a nightmare coz it means I have to eat so much food to put size on and can't miss meals or I drop weight. Ok in prep its quite good coz I keep cals high but my body just wants to drop weight quick so I seem to drop it quicker than I'd like. I'm supposed to be a skinny lad so that's why I have to train so hard and eat so much!

Yeah pal gym helps clear my head and relieves stress and also gives you some time away.

How long did were you with Scott for mate?


----------



## liam0810

Contest said:


> Your doing great Liam. Keep up the hard work and hopefully catch up again soon at gym


Cheers bud. Just back now from training arms, gym was nice and quiet with a girl in there who is insane! Looks very innocent!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> My metabolism is stupid! I think it's actually a nightmare coz it means I have to eat so much food to put size on and can't miss meals or I drop weight. Ok in prep its quite good coz I keep cals high but my body just wants to drop weight quick so I seem to drop it quicker than I'd like. I'm supposed to be a skinny lad so that's why I have to train so hard and eat so much!
> 
> Yeah pal gym helps clear my head and relieves stress and also gives you some time away.
> 
> How long did were you with Scott for mate?


We did 4 months, unfortunately id taken another job and moved from london to warwickshire and was made redundant with a weeks notice so i quit the gym and training for a while until i got everything sorted

same thing happened again to me in october, wasn't really sure i should join the gym again but i work self employed from home now, drives me insane being stuck in the house all day so the gym is a good outlet for me

One things for certain you do learn alot when your with scott, volume was certainly good for me although bl00dy painful getting used to it!


----------



## Sharpy76

All going well then mate?!

Will you be posting any progress pics or waiting till the big reveal?


----------



## Hayesy

How r u lad, u still smashing it, any more ripped kecks haha


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> We did 4 months, unfortunately id taken another job and moved from london to warwickshire and was made redundant with a weeks notice so i quit the gym and training for a while until i got everything sorted
> 
> same thing happened again to me in october, wasn't really sure i should join the gym again but i work self employed from home now, drives me insane being stuck in the house all day so the gym is a good outlet for me
> 
> One things for certain you do learn alot when your with scott, volume was certainly good for me although bl00dy painful getting used to it!


What do you work as pal?

Yeah I've loved the last year with Scott, not saying that either coz we've become mates or coz I pay him but I genuinely have enjoyed it. He's pushed me further than I thought I could be pushed and i got bigger than I thought I could. Obviously this isn't good enough anymore and I need to be bigger and better and he'll get me there.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> All going well then mate?!
> 
> Will you be posting any progress pics or waiting till the big reveal?


Yeah fine mate. Diet and training changes tomorrow so am looking forward to what the next week brings.

I'm getting leaner so liking it, just wanna be ripped now. Looking a little bloated today which is strange as diet is the same and not had a cheat or anything.

Will let Scott decide when I can put pics up. I think a couple more weeks and then a probably every 2 weeks.

@Hayesy no mate no more split duds! If anything they're all loose on my now! My waist has come in by 4 inches and it another 3 to come off! My **** is still massive though!

You ok soft lad?


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> What do you work as pal?
> 
> Yeah I've loved the last year with Scott, not saying that either coz we've become mates or coz I pay him but I genuinely have enjoyed it. He's pushed me further than I thought I could be pushed and i got bigger than I thought I could. Obviously this isn't good enough anymore and I need to be bigger and better and he'll get me there.


I sell finance to business, so basically ring up loads of companies find out if they want finance and try to win the business and then place it with a bank so it's finance broking mainly in leasing.

Unfortunately I can't deal with banks direct so I have to go through another company and they take 50% of my commission.

Forced into it really fed up being messed around by companies been all over on interviews for jobs that didn't exist - Manchester

, slough, Newport!

What line of work are u in mate?

I agree with the pt thing I used Jordan peters for a few months until things went t1ts up amount of money ppl spend of food gym membership etc but only get so far because of limited knowledge good to learn of ppl with lots of knowledge!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> I sell finance to business, so basically ring up loads of companies find out if they want finance and try to win the business and then place it with a bank so it's finance broking mainly in leasing.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't deal with banks direct so I have to go through another company and they take 50% of my commission.
> 
> Forced into it really fed up being messed around by companies been all over on interviews for jobs that didn't exist - Manchester
> 
> , slough, Newport!
> 
> What line of work are u in mate?
> 
> I agree with the pt thing I used Jordan peters for a few months until things went t1ts up amount of money ppl spend of food gym membership etc but only get so far because of limited knowledge good to learn of ppl with lots of knowledge!


Doesn't sound like you're having the best time of it, I would offer advice but I know fcuk all about your line of work!

I'm a quantity surveyor and project manager for a fit out and refurbishment construction company. Love my job, can fit training and meals around it to, so am lucky.

Yeah I agree with learning from people. Kids nowadays always think they're doing everything right. Like in the gym I try and offer them advice but you can see its in one ear and out of the other so I'm not bothering really now with them. At that age you should be like a sponge, soaking up as much advice and knowledge as you can but they walk around in their vests with their Justin Bieber lesbian haircuts think they're "hence" when in fact they look like they have an eating disorder.

I still listen to advice and seek it from lads in th gym I respect and even listen to some of ye stuff lads who've only been training a short while say as well.

Anyway, up at 8am on a Sunday because my body hates me, so off now power walking Lola.


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Doesn't sound like you're having the best time of it, I would offer advice but I know fcuk all about your line of work!
> 
> I'm a quantity surveyor and project manager for a fit out and refurbishment construction company. Love my job, can fit training and meals around it to, so am lucky.
> 
> Yeah I agree with learning from people. Kids nowadays always think they're doing everything right. Like in the gym I try and offer them advice but you can see its in one ear and out of the other so I'm not bothering really now with them. At that age you should be like a sponge, soaking up as much advice and knowledge as you can but they walk around in their vests with their Justin Bieber lesbian haircuts think they're "hence" when in fact they look like they have an eating disorder.
> 
> I still listen to advice and seek it from lads in th gym I respect and even listen to some of ye stuff lads who've only been training a short while say as well.
> 
> Anyway, up at 8am on a Sunday because my body hates me, so off now power walking Lola.


Might have to find a proper job soon not sure how much more I can hack of my spare room lol!

I agree mate the amount of youngster u see making an absolute mess of their training stupid really

Enjoy the walk, I was out picking up dog poo at 8am know the feeling lol!


----------



## Sweat

Morning Bruiser,

Enjoy the powerwalk with the big breasted bird from Eurotrash!!!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Yeah fine mate. Diet and training changes tomorrow so am looking forward to what the next week brings.
> 
> I'm getting leaner so liking it, just wanna be ripped now. Looking a little bloated today which is strange as diet is the same and not had a cheat or anything.
> 
> Will let Scott decide when I can put pics up. I think a couple more weeks and then a probably every 2 weeks.
> 
> @Hayesy no mate no more split duds! If anything they're all loose on my now! My waist has come in by 4 inches and it another 3 to come off! My **** is still massive though!
> 
> You ok soft lad?


Haha love that feelin after a bulk when u fit back in to ur old jeans etc, my legs went fukin massive on my last bulk, looked photoshopped from the waist down!!

Am ok mate, had some sh!t news at work last month they let me go so just been, chillin and stuff..been on my ripped blend for 7 weeks now, 1 week left...

Expo soon!!!


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Haha love that feelin after a bulk when u fit back in to ur old jeans etc, my legs went fukin massive on my last bulk, looked photoshopped from the waist down!!
> 
> Am ok mate, had some sh!t news at work last month they let me go so just been, chillin and stuff..been on my ripped blend for 7 weeks now, 1 week left...
> 
> Expo soon!!!


Wish my legs had ballooned laaaa!

Ahh mate that's cr4p, you get any redundancy money? You got anything lined up?

You seemed to of liked the ripped blend. You hooked on the jabs now?

Oh and Scott has sent next weeks diet, not massive changes, carbs dropped a little and protein upped. I'm looking lean now I want to look RIPPED!!!


----------



## Hayesy

I have to go back in tomoz for a meeting cause they never paid me out even half of what im owed, cnuts!!

Been doing security work on the docs the off few nights, just guarding a vessel they load with cars n ship to america, night shifts! Killer, am in tonight at 11pm to 8am. Need me regualr 9-5s back, al sort something soon..shock to the system it was, diet and gym were on the back burner, stuffed my fukin grid for a week, haha dem comfort foods!!

Back on track now tho just updated my jurno finally, the ripped blends kicked in defo, 190lbs-ish at the min and i still look lean, hope i can loose another 10lbs and be ripped but bigger than last year, i looked like a skinned chicken fillet at the end of my cut last year!!

how high are ur carbs then, i hate ppl that loose weight on high carb, so was as the bulk a success upto now then!?


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> I have to go back in tomoz for a meeting cause they never paid me out even half of what im owed, cnuts!!
> 
> Been doing security work on the docs the off few nights, just guarding a vessel they load with cars n ship to america, night shifts! Killer, am in tonight at 11pm to 8am. Need me regualr 9-5s back, al sort something soon..shock to the system it was, diet and gym were on the back burner, stuffed my fukin grid for a week, haha dem comfort foods!!
> 
> Back on track now tho just updated my jurno finally, the ripped blends kicked in defo, 190lbs-ish at the min and i still look lean, hope i can loose another 10lbs and be ripped but bigger than last year, i looked like a skinned chicken fillet at the end of my cut last year!!
> 
> how high are ur carbs then, i hate ppl that loose weight on high carb, so was as the bulk a success upto now then!?


You know what mate it shows what kind of person you are that instead of sitting on hour ar$e living off the dole after you lost your job you've gone and got a job that might not be great but its work. Are you sure you're scouse? Haha!

How long did it take to feel the ripped blend pal? Would you run it again?

They're not massively high pal, but enough for now. Yeah bulk was a success, I could of hit 16'7 but the amount of times I was I'll set me back. It was just ridiculous!


----------



## Contest

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud. Just back now from training arms, gym was nice and quiet with a girl in there who is insane! Looks very innocent!


I think I know who your on about mate. Was she wearing black leggings/tights and a creamish colored top lol.


----------



## liam0810

Contest said:


> I think I know who your on about mate. Was she wearing black leggings/tights and a creamish colored top lol.


That's her. She comes in with her mam sometimes who's also worthy. SSSCCCHHHWWINNNG!!


----------



## Contest

liam0810 said:


> That's her. She comes in with her mam sometimes who's also worthy. SSSCCCHHHWWINNNG!!


That's the one mate :laugh:

I swear they both only come in to look at guys. They constantly stare anytime I'm training and your right about the mum... Pure MILF!!!


----------



## liam0810

Contest said:


> That's the one mate :laugh:
> 
> I swear they both only come in to look at guys. They constantly stare anytime I'm training and your right about the mum... Pure MILF!!!


They probably stare because you keep looking at them so they think you're a pervert!


----------



## Contest

liam0810 said:


> They probably stare because you keep looking at them so they think you're a pervert!


When I'm at gym, my eyes are fixated on the weights the entire time mate :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Cheat changed tonight and felt strong, strongest I've felt in a good while, maybe gear is kicking in. Don't want to jinx myself though!

Started with incline smith press warmed up with 80 then 100kg then

140 x 6

160 x 6 all negatives

170 x 5 partial at top

80 x 20

DB press flat

50 x 8

50 x 6 with 4 partials

50 x 6 with 3 partials

Machine press

95 x 6

100 x 6 drop set to 45 x 6

105 x 6 dropset to 35 x 8

Stack x 5 dropset to 30 x 12

Incline flyes ss with cables

22 x 10 / 6 plates x 10 x 3 sets

Last set did triple dropset on cables

Toe press calves

Stack x 8 x 4

Getting told I'm looking leaner in the back and shoulders and arms, so that's good. Still not happy but won't be until I can I'm that lean you can see my intestines.

Still no hunger issues, clen added in today, little bit of cramp but nothing bad.

Getting up in the morning is getting a little easier as well


----------



## Sweat

Great workout mate!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk your strong mate. Jesus!! Ever thought of doing something powerlifting realated I bet you would do well?

Guy who trains at my gym just broke British record, broke it with a 235kg bench opener then made 250kg look piece of p1ss. Failed third on 255kg. Glad things going well bud. Routing for you to do well!


----------



## Fatboy80

Nice workout Liam!

(Side note mrs sold that Man U shirt to a colleague)


----------



## liam0810

@dutch_scott cheers pal, first time in a couple weeks that I'm actually feeling good! Will get taurine as don't want to get cramp in my gooch again!

@Suprakill4 no mate I'm nowhere near strong enough! Strong on pressing but deads aren't even close to what they should be, squats are catching up but still not good enough. And cheers mate about rooting for me, it's good to hear stuff like that. Next year is your year, no more putting it off!

@Fatboy80 cheers buddy and no worries about the shirt. How much did she sell it for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sharpy76

Still a strong cvnt then?!

Great workout mate.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> @dutch_scott cheers pal, first time in a couple weeks that I'm actually feeling good! Will get taurine as don't want to get cramp in my gooch again!
> 
> @Suprakill4 no mate I'm nowhere near strong enough! Strong on pressing but deads aren't even close to what they should be, squats are catching up but still not good enough. And cheers mate about rooting for me, it's good to hear stuff like that. Next year is your year, no more putting it off!
> 
> @Fatboy80 cheers buddy and no worries about the shirt. How much did she sell it for if you don't mind me asking?


Lol have you seem my recent pic in journal. I'm a million miles away mate I won't be ready next year far from it!!


----------



## Fatboy80

£425 I think Liam, we could've probably got more, but he's a keen supporter.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Still a strong cvnt then?!
> 
> Great workout mate.


A little mate! And it still upsets me everyone I see your Avi you genetic freak!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol have you seem my recent pic in journal. I'm a million miles away mate I won't be ready next year far from it!!


I just looked mate and I don't think you are. Your chest needs thickness and I don't think you'd be far off. You've got a year and you should aim for Leeds in September 2014. Can make the improvements you need by then


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> £425 I think Liam, we could've probably got more, but he's a keen supporter.


That's not a bad price really mate.


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> That's not a bad price really mate.


Yeah, its one of those things that'd be hard to put a price on.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I just looked mate and I don't think you are. Your chest needs thickness and I don't think you'd be far off. You've got a year and you should aim for Leeds in September 2014. Can make the improvements you need by then


Nah I would look silly mate I don't wanna make a fool of myself. Would be embarrassed for family to see me looking tiny compared to everyone else up there. Think another 2 years to bring up weak areas and I may be ok. Chest always been an issue for me.


----------



## Hayesy

hahahaha clen cramp in the gooch is a killer, happen to me when i was in the gym, pure pain!!

what clen have u got, u gonna work ur way up or stick as a dose?


----------



## Bad Alan

Strong workout old chap, great to hear you're feeling good as last time I saw you thought you were knocking on death's door 

Clen cramp in the gooch WTF? I get bad cramps on clen but never there lol, how the **** do you make it stop/stretch it out?

Owe you a flying visit Thursday when over in Manc mate I'll drop you a line in due course !


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> hahahaha clen cramp in the gooch is a killer, happen to me when i was in the gym, pure pain!!
> 
> what clen have u got, u gonna work ur way up or stick as a dose?


I got it sh4gging last year mate! Thought I'd bust a gonad or something at first! Was horrible! This week will be sticking then probably up it, got Chinese clen but might have some dhacks one now as well


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Strong workout old chap, great to hear you're feeling good as last time I saw you thought you were knocking on death's door
> 
> Clen cramp in the gooch WTF? I get bad cramps on clen but never there lol, how the **** do you make it stop/stretch it out?
> 
> Owe you a flying visit Thursday when over in Manc mate I'll drop you a line in due course !


Yes mate last time I was not well after the strangling incident haha!

You can't stretch it, it's a killer!

I'm on a date on Thursday mate so give me a shout and ill see if I'm about


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate last time I was not well after the strangling incident haha!
> 
> You can't stretch it, it's a killer!
> 
> I'm on a date on Thursday mate so give me a shout and ill see if I'm about


clen cramp is a killer!

i woke up once thought my calf was going to tear its self in half, was actually painful for a few days!

managed to get taurine tablets so i could take them anywhere with me just incase!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I had cramp so bad legs were sore a week thoughts Lats quads were gna tear


Yeah you were on a tub of clen a day, injected!


----------



## tonyc74

dutch_scott said:


> I had cramp so bad legs were sore a week thoughts Lats quads were gna tear


ouch!

taurine tabs and defo a life saver!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Yeah you were on a tub of clen a day, injected!


and the synthol in his abs lol


----------



## tonyc74

dutch_scott said:


> Ha no one mentions the arms thank god


ha no mate too obvious!


----------



## liam0810

So last night was back and a good session again.

Strength on pull ups is going up, but that might be coz i'm dropping weight. Did pull ups with 25KG though. next week 30KG.

Rack deads were 250Kg so up by 30KG last week. PB on this in December was about 280KG so am off this.

Shrugs was 280KG. Barbell was getting right on my t1ts and grip even with straps kept going. I can do heavier than this and did a few weeks ago with Scott and Will at Flex N Tone.

My back is leaning out well now and arms and delts to. Looking better i think! Weight this morning was 90KG.

Still no hunger issues and as said Monday am feeling good. Better than i have in a long time


----------



## Queenie

Another nice, positive update. Nice one liam x


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Another nice, positive update. Nice one liam x


Cheers Queenie. Feel ok ATM. Want to be leaner obviously but it'll come.

And well done with your sister!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Queenie. Feel ok ATM. Want to be leaner obviously but it'll come.
> 
> And well done with your sister!


Oh cheers! Shes doing bloody fab im so proud  really pleased u noticed that thank u liam x


----------



## MURPHYZ

U alright big ol northern monkey, just a flying visit to check on old pals, u must be close to show time if my memory serves


----------



## liam0810

MURPHYZ said:


> U alright big ol northern monkey, just a flying visit to check on old pals, u must be close to show time if my memory serves


Alright you cockney c0ck gobbler!

6 weeks 6 days till show mate.

Send Scott pics yesterday and he's happy so I get a big a$$ cheat meal today. Going nandos but that's full chicken with a salad so that doesn't count. Then it's tescos for a pick n mix, cakes, ice cream and I think fish chips and gravy. I actually would rather have all this than bang a fittie at the moment!

Training changes up next week. Scott's back so will look me over in the flesh tomorrow and give me posing tips. @Sweat has told me a vid to watch which gives tips so will watch that tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76

Good to hear it's all coming along mate.

6 weeks doesn't sound too long, i bet you're sh!tting it?!?!

Your condition is gonna be awesome though if last year is anything to go by, but you'll be bigger this time!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Good to hear it's all coming along mate.
> 
> 6 weeks doesn't sound too long, i bet you're sh!tting it?!?!
> 
> Your condition is gonna be awesome though if last year is anything to go by, but you'll be bigger this time!


Mate i'm sh1tting it big time! Ill be bigger and leaner this year for certain and hopefully even better looking haha!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Alright you cockney c0ck gobbler!
> 
> 6 weeks 6 days till show mate.
> 
> Send Scott pics yesterday and he's happy so I get a big a$$ cheat meal today. Going nandos but that's full chicken with a salad so that doesn't count. Then it's tescos for a pick n mix, cakes, ice cream and I think fish chips and gravy. I actually would rather have all this than bang a fittie at the moment!
> 
> Training changes up next week. Scott's back so will look me over in the flesh tomorrow and give me posing tips. @Sweat has told me a vid to watch which gives tips so will watch that tomorrow


Charlies Anals 2 - Weapons of Ass Destruction was the video I told him about, no idea how this is going to help with his posing though? You getting confused Liam?!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Mate i'm sh1tting it big time! Ill be bigger and leaner this year for certain and hopefully even better looking haha!


Bigger and leaner, defo. But better looking? C'mon liam, being a bit too optimistic there i think pal

It must be easier (so to speak) to stick to the plan knowing you're going up on stage, rather than just prepping for a holiday or something?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Alright you cockney c0ck gobbler!
> 
> 6 weeks 6 days till show mate.
> 
> Send Scott pics yesterday and he's happy so I get a big a$$ cheat meal today. Going nandos but that's full chicken with a salad so that doesn't count. Then it's tescos for a pick n mix, cakes, ice cream and I think fish chips and gravy. I actually would rather have all this than bang a fittie at the moment!
> 
> Training changes up next week. Scott's back so will look me over in the flesh tomorrow and give me posing tips. @Sweat has told me a vid to watch which gives tips so will watch that tomorrow


MOTHER ****ER! I'm staying out of here if this kind of food talk is going on you horrible boy.

Enjoy it though mate you've 100% earnt it as look ****ing nuts already.


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy the cheat mate. Going to feel amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

So my cheat didn't go too bad, not too much cr4p to be honest. Only problem last night is that I ended up driving to Preston to pick a friend up at 3am and then back to hers, didn't go bed till 5.30. Was up at 8.30 to go gym for cardio. Been told off by the boss about getting my sleep. But to be fair it's not very often I do this and usually get 7 or 8 hours sleep a night.

Diet has changed up this week with carbs only really 2 days a week. Think this is now when I start getting moody but the changes next couple weeks will be big I think. This morning weight was 88kg so might have more to come off than me and Scott thought.

Cooked a few meals now, so gonna have a couple hours sleep, get changed as hit chest. Eat and have an early night


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> So my cheat didn't go too bad, not too much cr4p to be honest. Only problem last night is that I ended up driving to Preston to pick a friend up at 3am and then back to hers, didn't go bed till 5.30. Was up at 8.30 to go gym for cardio. Been told off by the boss about getting my sleep. But to be fair it's not very often I do this and usually get 7 or 8 hours sleep a night.
> 
> Diet has changed up this week with carbs only really 2 days a week. Think this is now when I start getting moody but the changes next couple weeks will be big I think. This morning weight was 88kg so might have more to come off than me and Scott thought.
> 
> Cooked a few meals now, so gonna have a couple hours sleep, get changed as hit chest. Eat and have an early night


U competing u80 first timers or what mate? Can't believe Uv dropped that much weight lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Liam I wouldn't give a **** what the scales say with how you look, I'd put you alot heavier without a doubt going off those last pics t'other day.

P.s horny little gimp driving round at 3am


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> U competing u80 first timers or what mate? Can't believe Uv dropped that much weight lol


If im u80 I'd rather do classics. Will see where I am a couple weeks out


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Liam I wouldn't give a **** what the scales say with how you look, I'd put you alot heavier without a doubt going off those last pics t'other day.
> 
> P.s horny little gimp driving round at 3am


Yeah mate gonna leave scales for a while now.

Haha yep I am! Its good cardio though


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate gonna leave scales for a while now.
> 
> Haha yep I am! Its good cardio though


8 seconds of super HIIT not that great for fat burning surely?!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> 8 seconds of super HIIT not that great for fat burning surely?!


Na mate I was getting it to 10 seconds sprint, 5 mins rest and repeat! God bless tren! Haha! But to be honest I can tell you that "making love" is a lot better now I'm leaner. Im able to go at it for at least 2 mins without feeling like Im gonna pass out or throw up a lung!


----------



## liam0810

Trained back last night with @dutch_scott and he beasted me. I loved it though and did well i think. He's very happy with my strength and very happy with my back and my taper. He's even cut back the cardio a little coz i'm dropping so quick!

Finally recovered from lack of sleep Sunday and today is rest day as well which is good. Just 20mins cardio and might throw in more heavy abs tonight.

Feeling good today apart from Sir Alex leaving us but thats football and change can be good!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Trained back last night with @dutch_scott and he beasted me. I loved it though and did well i think. He's very happy with my strength and very happy with my back and my taper. He's even cut back the cardio a little coz i'm dropping so quick!
> 
> Finally recovered from lack of sleep Sunday and today is rest day as well which is good. Just 20mins cardio and might throw in more heavy abs tonight.
> 
> Feeling good today apart from Sir Alex leaving us but thats football and change can be good!


Can you list your typical ab routine please mate?

Ive not trained mine in about 3 years!! Bit last starting now im nearly done on diet but want to hit them hard for the foreseeable.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Can you list your typical ab routine please mate?
> 
> Ive not trained mine in about 3 years!! Bit last starting now im nearly done on diet but want to hit them hard for the foreseeable.


i train them every morning but mix it up. So might do 200 crunches one morning, then the next 100 lying leg raises, next might be 5 x 20 heavy cable ab crunches. Also throw in some planks as well. That's usually enough pal


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> i train them every morning but mix it up. So might do 200 crunches one morning, then the next 100 lying leg raises, next might be 5 x 20 heavy cable ab crunches. Also throw in some planks as well. That's usually enough pal


Wow, everyday!! do they recover that quickly? Been doing mine every other day for last week or so, hanging leg raises s/s with slight decline sit ups. Only manage 5 sets of 15 or so reps each set lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow, everyday!! do they recover that quickly? Been doing mine every other day for last week or so, hanging leg raises s/s with slight decline sit ups. Only manage 5 sets of 15 or so reps each set lol.


Because i change which part i hit so like leg raises hit lower then crunches more upper, they seem to cope ok


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one mate, ill give it a shot. My abs are pathetically small and youres look huge dimentionally from the front, arnt ab shape and size (to some degree) genetics?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate, ill give it a shot. My abs are pathetically small and youres look huge dimentionally from the front, arnt ab shape and size (to some degree) genetics?


To a certain degree it is genetics as some have 6 packs some have 8 and some have them completely symmetrical where's some don't. But you can increase size with heavy weights as after all they are a muscle


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> To a certain degree it is genetics as some have 6 packs some have 8 and some have them completely symmetrical where's some don't. But you can increase size with heavy weights as after all they are a muscle


Yeah thats what i thought. Dutch has got the best abs on the planet so if what your doing is his advice ill try it!!


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Hahaha uk I need a year to improve before worlds get a crack


Would look even better if they looked like that without pulling the skin and remaining fat down with your hands. Look good though youll not beat Lee Priests anytime in the next year. Keep up the good work though old chap.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


>


Spoke too soon they dont look better without the skin being held down. Oh well, keep trying mate youll get to your target of best in the universe one day.

They are impressive though, which add to my hatred of you lol. Liam me and Dutch have cluttered your journal now! Dutch shall we converse in Wills journal? He is used to it now lol.


----------



## liam0810

I dont mind you cluttering it, i feel popular even if it is you two just b1tching at each other. I think we all just need a group hug.

And as soon as mine are like that i'll be posting pics everywhere, in my journal, in Wills, in everyones. Might even create a thread entitled "Come see how good i look"


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I dont mind you cluttering it, i feel popular even if it is you two just b1tching at each other. I think we all just need a group hug.
> 
> And as soon as mine are like that i'll be posting pics everywhere, in my journal, in Wills, in everyones. Might even create a thread entitled "Come see how good i look"


HAHA, ill keep dieting then so i can try and do the same even though mine are sh1t lol. Were only having a laugh really.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Erased sorry to c,utter. Supra erase ur quotes with pics and de clutter


He said he didnt mind?


----------



## liam0810

Na you don't have to delete anything lads, doesn't bother me


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Na mate I was getting it to 10 seconds sprint, 5 mins rest and repeat! God bless tren! Haha! But to be honest I can tell you that "making love" is a lot better now I'm leaner. Im able to go at it for at least 2 mins without feeling like Im gonna pass out or throw up a lung!


Haha! Great stuff you schlagg!!


----------



## liam0810

Delta tonight and felt goooooood!!

Smith press to nose

100 x 10

120 x 6

140 x. 5 PB and can get 150 next week

Seated partial laterals rest pause 10secs

32 x 15.5

37.5 x 13,7

42 x 7,6,3

Run the rack no rest between sets

20 x 6

15 x 10

10 x 15

Machine press supersetted seated laterals

80 x 10 ss 10 x 20

85 x 12 ss 10 x 20

90 x 10 ss 10 x 20

Cable laterals

3 plates x 15 x 3

Done!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Delta tonight and felt goooooood!!
> 
> Smith press to nose
> 
> 100 x 10
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 140 x. 5 PB and can get 150 next week
> 
> Seated partial laterals rest pause 10secs
> 
> 32 x 15.5
> 
> 37.5 x 13,7
> 
> 42 x 7,6,3
> 
> Run the rack no rest between sets
> 
> 20 x 6
> 
> 15 x 10
> 
> 10 x 15
> 
> Machine press supersetted seated laterals
> 
> 80 x 10 ss 10 x 20
> 
> 85 x 12 ss 10 x 20
> 
> 90 x 10 ss 10 x 20
> 
> Cable laterals
> 
> 3 plates x 15 x 3
> 
> Done!


Mate. Seen back relaxed and lat spread pic's on Scotts phone today. Look absolutely sick. Impressed. That's all.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Mate. Seen back relaxed and lat spread pic's on Scotts phone today. Look absolutely sick. Impressed. That's all.


I seen a pic of your willy. Wasn't that impressed champ


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Mate. Seen back relaxed and lat spread pic's on Scotts phone today. Look absolutely sick. Impressed. That's all.


Seen these shots too, the cvvnt looks fvcking epic doesn't he!!

I reckon he has used Steroids in the past, keeps claiming Natty but not buying it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I seen a pic of your willy. Wasn't that impressed champ


Lmao.

I love run the rack on side laterals. It's the only way I can get my delts to burn!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I seen a pic of your willy. Wasn't that impressed champ


Fighting talk! Lets see how you're walking next Sunday morning


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Seen these shots too, the cvvnt looks fvcking epic doesn't he!!
> 
> I reckon he has used Steroids in the past, keeps claiming Natty but not buying it!


Nope just creatine and dedication. also tried some of this whey protein from Holland & Barratt, i heard its what made Arnie massssiiiiiffffff



Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I love run the rack on side laterals. It's the only way I can get my delts to burn!!!!


I do mate, me and Will did them a couple months back with @Sambuca but a lot more sets and it ruined us



Bad Alan said:


> Fighting talk! Lets see how you're walking next Sunday morning


Mate if i'm not walking like John Wayne then you've not only let yourself down you've also let your family and friends down. Oh and get some MT2 in you, i cant be sleeping with a white man. I prefer blacks


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Nope just creatine and dedication. also tried some of this whey protein from Holland & Barratt, i heard its what made Arnie massssiiiiiffffff
> 
> I do mate, me and Will did them a couple months back with @Sambuca but a lot more sets and it ruined us
> 
> Mate if i'm not walking like John Wayne then you've not only let yourself down you've also let your family and friends down. Oh and get some MT2 in you, i cant be sleeping with a white man. I prefer blacks


i loved running the rack. ****ing awesome  . when do we get naked pics of u?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> i loved running the rack. ****ing awesome  . when do we get naked pics of u?


They'll be up in time. Scott got some of my back so if he wants to post them he can. i'm not putting any up though until i'm told


----------



## liam0810

So was legs tonight no Scott or training partner so had to push myself as hard as possible.

Leg extensions heavy

6 sets upto stack with rest pauses

Squats

100 x 15

140 x 12

160 x 7

160 x 6 should of gone 170

100 x 20 widow maker

Triple sets (got idea from @Bad Alan journal

Hack partials 100kg x 20/20/30 last set rest paused

Leg extensions 50kg x 20/20/30 RP

Partial leg press 140 x 20/20/30 RP

Lying hams

40 x 12 hold at top

55 x 12 hold

65 x 8 fail and to 75 x 4

55 x 10

Tried lunges but was too goosed!

Home now eating but had some girl text so might take her out as she said she might drive over from Wakefield right now! Big fake boobs as well! Woo! Only problem is I've got a cold sore so have a bit of aids face at the moment!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> So was legs tonight no Scott or training partner so had to push myself as hard as possible.
> 
> Leg extensions heavy
> 
> 6 sets upto stack with rest pauses
> 
> Squats
> 
> 100 x 15
> 
> 140 x 12
> 
> 160 x 7
> 
> 160 x 6 should of gone 170
> 
> 100 x 20 widow maker
> 
> Triple sets (got idea from @Bad Alan journal
> 
> Hack partials 100kg x 20/20/30 last set rest paused
> 
> Leg extensions 50kg x 20/20/30 RP
> 
> Partial leg press 140 x 20/20/30 RP
> 
> Lying hams
> 
> 40 x 12 hold at top
> 
> 55 x 12 hold
> 
> 65 x 8 fail and to 75 x 4
> 
> 55 x 10
> 
> Tried lunges but was too goosed!
> 
> Home now eating but had some girl text so might take her out as she said she might drive over from Wakefield right now! Big fake boobs as well! Woo! Only problem is I've got a cold sore so have a bit of aids face at the moment!


Man I forgot what it's like to have sluts on the go haha,I couldn't be ****d to take her out on Low carb ha she should come to your house lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Man I forgot what it's like to have sluts on the go haha,I couldn't be ****d to take her out on Low carb ha she should come to your house lol


Mate she's tasty as well! Thought I'd lost my chance as turns out she works from my subbies and they all know how much a friendly guy I am. She said they told her all about me! Anyway she kept texting and I've changed it till Wednesday as no point with this bad boy on lips!

Got a lappie round tomorrow I think after she finishes work.

Everyday is quite low carb but at moment is not bothering me. I've even made jelly if I need a sugar treat and had one spoon in 4 days!

Now going Birmingham for bodypower on the Friday so there two nights out. If anyone's out and wants to meet up, don't bother as I don't really like any of you


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So was legs tonight no Scott or training partner so had to push myself as hard as possible.
> 
> Leg extensions heavy
> 
> 6 sets upto stack with rest pauses
> 
> Squats
> 
> 100 x 15
> 
> 140 x 12
> 
> 160 x 7
> 
> 160 x 6 should of gone 170
> 
> 100 x 20 widow maker
> 
> Triple sets (got idea from @Bad Alan journal
> 
> Hack partials 100kg x 20/20/30 last set rest paused
> 
> Leg extensions 50kg x 20/20/30 RP
> 
> Partial leg press 140 x 20/20/30 RP
> 
> Lying hams
> 
> 40 x 12 hold at top
> 
> 55 x 12 hold
> 
> 65 x 8 fail and to 75 x 4
> 
> 55 x 10
> 
> Tried lunges but was too goosed!
> 
> Home now eating but had some girl text so might take her out as she said she might drive over from Wakefield right now! Big fake boobs as well! Woo! Only problem is I've got a cold sore so have a bit of aids face at the moment!


They are killer mate! How'd you find'em?

*Stay in* spartan mode no girls, no drinking, no sex, no partying or shenanigans

(apart from next week  )

Oh and it's not going to be two nights out you naughty boy, we must behave Friday haha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> They are killer mate! How'd you find'em?
> 
> *Stay in* spartan mode no girls, no drinking, no sex, no partying or shenanigans
> 
> (apart from next week  )
> 
> Oh and it's not going to be two nights out you naughty boy, we must behave Friday haha


I loved them mate I just wish Dan had turned up as always feel like I can get a few more reps out with his push. But still trained well and now on couch eating eggs and my legs are cramping to fcuk!

Mate I've not been partying or drinking! Girls I can't say I've not been doing that but it's good cardio. It was only Sunday I had little sleep and won't be doing that again for a long time.

And when i say going out I don't mean boozing or anything, just literally going out. I've not missed the booze really! Enjoying going out being sober.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I loved them mate I just wish Dan had turned up as always feel like I can get a few more reps out with his push. But still trained well and now on couch eating eggs and my legs are cramping to fcuk!
> 
> Mate I've not been partying or drinking! Girls I can't say I've not been doing that but it's good cardio. It was only Sunday I had little sleep and won't be doing that again for a long time.
> 
> And when i say going out I don't mean boozing or anything, just literally going out. I've not missed the booze really! Enjoying going out being sober.


Was only joking I know you wont be drinking, horizontal jogging is the best kind of cardio !


----------



## liam0810

Just took a d hacks ultra burn. Sweet Jesus I'm off my tits! I want to dress up in neon and go raving! Wooooooo


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Just took a d hacks ultra burn. Sweet Jesus I'm off my tits! I want to dress up in neon and go raving! Wooooooo


Lol, i've been doing them for just over a week now, good ain't they!

Cock is a like a chipolata but who cares, i just wanna DANCE!!! :bounce: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Haha mate I'm taking a pic and sending it my mates! It's that small!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I'm taking a pic and sending it my mates! It's that small!


 :lol:

Are you mad!?!!? You're gonna regret that lol!

You'll never live it down and you can forget about all that horizontal cardio you've been doing, they won't wanna touch you with a barge pole!


----------



## CJ

Cruised over the last 25 pages on tapatalk but didnt notice what your show was buddy ?

Good read though and you seem to be working very well with Scott.


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Cruised over the last 25 pages on tapatalk but didnt notice what your show was buddy ?
> 
> Good read though and you seem to be working very well with Scott.


Cheers CJ it's 6 weeks today the Ukbff Cumbria classic. Looking at inter u90's

Feeling good at moment and just trained with @dutch_scott and he's made up with me so I'm happy enough!

We trained arms but will let him say what we did coz I've forgot


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Cheers CJ it's 6 weeks today the Ukbff Cumbria classic. Looking at inter u90's
> 
> Feeling good at moment and just trained with @dutch_scott and he's made up with me so I'm happy enough!
> 
> We trained arms but will let him say what we did coz I've forgot


Thats my class too.mate...youll love it.

Wish all the best and will follow here on in buddy


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Thats my class too.mate...youll love it.
> 
> Wish all the best and will follow here on in buddy


Cheers pal, I seen you last year at Leeds and you looked well. A lot bigger than I'll be I think. I'm just hoping the size I lack I'll make up with condition!

Think Scott's gonna throw a few pics up from this morning in a bit


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Are you mad!?!!? You're gonna regret that lol!
> 
> You'll never live it down and you can forget about all that horizontal cardio you've been doing, they won't wanna touch you with a barge pole!


Haha mate they've all seen it as it is! Even sending it to a few girls I'm sh4gging ha!


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, I seen you last year at Leeds and you looked well. A lot bigger than I'll be I think. I'm just hoping the size I lack I'll make up with condition!
> 
> Think Scott's gonna throw a few pics up from this morning in a bit


I was ok mate, its a learning curve.

I was the smallest guy on stage at 82kg bud so I doubt youll be smaller lol.

Im sure you'll do great with scott


----------



## Sweat

CJ said:


> I was ok mate, its a learning curve.
> 
> I was the smallest guy on stage at 82kg bud so I doubt youll be smaller lol.
> 
> Im sure you'll do great with scott


You're @ 82kg on your AVI mate?


----------



## CJ

Sweat said:


> You're @ 82kg on your AVI mate?


Yes mate..I think I weighed in at 82.6kg at 5'8


----------



## Sweat

CJ said:


> Yes mate..I think I weighed in at 82.6kg at 5'8


Impressive mate, you look a lot bigger than that for certain. Great size and balance. How'd you do? Competing this year?


----------



## CJ

Sweat said:


> Impressive mate, you look a lot bigger than that for certain. Great size and balance. How'd you do? Competing this year?


Many said that but I cant say why mate !!??..and to be honest, I reckon i had another 4lbs to come off.

Im very good bud, thanks.

Not this year...taking a year out to add size. Portsmouth will be my next show and im hoping to hit 88-89kg on stage


----------



## Sweat

As I said on whatsapp mate, looking fvcking awesome! Really mega impressive and inspirational Liam, keep up the good work mate, big things to come!!!!


----------



## CJ

Im



dutch_scott said:


> Here's a few shots of Liam as we began to train arms so no chest back delts pump.
> 
> We just added in his last big test e shot so water is on , not even done anything hard yet, low cv, cals about 3250 and he's getting stronger..
> 
> Will put some mandatorys up in two weeks but just a few relaxed ones so u can see hell cruise in as we need to be careful Liam gets ripped too fast. Lowers back and legs r coming thru fast... Pumps add alot so this is just to show what we going with
> 
> Relaxed back no pump
> 
> View attachment 120785
> 
> 
> Front relaxed (not stage relaxed pose just relaxed ) no pump
> 
> View attachment 120787
> 
> 
> Front pose no pump weak points were chest shoulders not now
> 
> View attachment 120788
> 
> 
> View attachment 120789
> rear double bi working on lat flaring soon


Looking in good shape, how long left ? Whats height and weight

Hows legs looking ?

Sorry for questions but I love reading about contest preps

As you say needs to get them lats out on rear double as they look fine in relaxed mate


----------



## Milky

back looks awesome mate...


----------



## Sharpy76

Leaning up nicely there Liam!

Back looks fvcking huge!


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Legs r good we just waiting lol
> 
> Yeh he needs to flare them in both arms up as they r much wider as can be seen relaxed. Pumped they bit too wide .. But that'll come


Too wide !!!!! Is there such a thing lol

Going well then..im now subbing my firat thread on UKM as id like to follow this

Good luck to both of you


----------



## Suprakill4

Wide as mate!! Thickness of your back is brilliant. Gonna look amazing in condition.


----------



## Bad Alan

Yes yes yes, looking reaaaaaaly well mate rear relaxed is mint. You'd never guess chest used to be a weak point.

I'm pleased no rear lat spread I wouldn't let anyone see that money shot till show day, it's a show stopper


----------



## Bad Alan

Haha btw so obvious you're off your tits dhacks or speed!??!?!?

Dinner plates for eyes


----------



## liam0810

@CJ cheers buddy. Legs are looking ok, was worried as they are lagging but with waist coming in and they're holding size so are not looking too bad.

Posing is shocking as well. Scott will sort that though.

@Sweat thanks mate appreciate the compliment. Don't think I'm inspirational I just love training and changing my body and pushing myself as far as I can.

@Sharpy76 mate your turn next. Get back in to it and step on stage, you beast it!

@Bad Alan hahaha I'm only just coming down now. At one point I just felt like I wanted to cuddle everyone. Was like I'd dropped a pill. I like them haha!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Wide as mate!! Thickness of your back is brilliant. Gonna look amazing in condition.


Cheers Supra. Still got a good bit to come off. I actually look leaner in person. Happy with my back, it's thickened up a lot this year. Condition will be nailed for definite


----------



## liam0810

Tonight is chilled as it should be then tomorrow off to Nabba show to see my mates Lee and Gaz compete in class 1. Gaz's condition is amazing. Lee is just a beast! Looking forward to it!


----------



## mikemull

Backs looking good mate! Thick and wide!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look really good mate, relaxed back pose is quality.


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Look really good mate, relaxed back pose is quality.


Cheers @mikemull and @Ginger Ben. Feel ok about profession and leaving it all to Scott.

Went NABBA North west this evening with Scott.

Seen @Milky @Dave and met @Pscarb as well.

Was a good show, lot of good physiques there. Fella who runs my show was in class 1 and biggest on stage but condition wasn't right. On friday he was ridiculous so somethings gone wrong! My mate Gaz was in class 1 as well and came 2nd but was close I think to 1st.

As said in Milky's journal Loganator was awesome and easily the overall. Not looked at his journal to be fair so was shocked how good he was!


----------



## Galaxy

Looking immense mate, great thickness on your back.


----------



## Milky

You next brother!!!!


----------



## phoenix1980

As will you be milky  Perhaps for you it aint about coming first perhaps it might be about the recognition, or being in the top 10 even that in itself is a massive achievment because in my opinion it seems that at these shows its a matter of inches if that between 1st 2nd 3rd etc etc etc!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> You next brother!!!!





Milky said:


> You next brother!!!!


Yes mate. Last night was good for me in a way as bit of a reality check! 6 weeks so need to completely nail it now!

Up now getting ready then cardio and abs. Slept sh1t again, gonna buy some melatonin today off eBay. Only slept cr4p last couple nights but wanna nip it in the bud before it comes an issue.

Tonights chest with Scott and hopefully Dan. Going birmingham Friday now so taking half a day and will see if @Bad Alan fancies a session at Flex and Tone before we head down. I think training at Matt Griffs gym saturday. Supposed to be a class gym.

And cheers @Galaxy back has always been decent but come on more this past 12 months. Not that strong on it but good genetics


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate. Last night was good for me in a way as bit of a reality check! 6 weeks so need to completely nail it now!
> 
> Up now getting ready then cardio and abs. Slept sh1t again, gonna buy some melatonin today off eBay. Only slept cr4p last couple nights but wanna nip it in the bud before it comes an issue.
> 
> Tonights chest with Scott and hopefully Dan. Going birmingham Friday now so taking half a day and will see if @Bad Alan fancies a session at Flex and Tone before we head down. I think training at Matt Griffs gym saturday. Supposed to be a class gym.
> 
> And cheers @Galaxy back has always been decent but come on more this past 12 months. Not that strong on it but good genetics


What time do you finish work Friday mate?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> What time do you finish work Friday mate?


I'll finish about 12.30 pal


----------



## 3752

liam0810 said:


> Cheers @mikemull and @Ginger Ben. Feel ok about profession and leaving it all to Scott.
> 
> Went NABBA North west this evening with Scott.
> 
> Seen @Milky @Dave and met @Pscarb as well.
> 
> Was a good show, lot of good physiques there. Fella who runs my show was in class 1 and biggest on stage but condition wasn't right. On friday he was ridiculous so somethings gone wrong! My mate Gaz was in class 1 as well and came 2nd but was close I think to 1st.
> 
> As said in Milky's journal Loganator was awesome and easily the overall. Not looked at his journal to be fair so was shocked how good he was!


great to meet you mate sorry i had to dash off but with very little food all day i was starving.....


----------



## Jay.32

looking awsome liam


----------



## NorthernSoul

Quality liam, good bit of fat lost as well!


----------



## liam0810

Pscarb said:


> great to meet you mate sorry i had to dash off but with very little food all day i was starving.....


So was i mate, went in that hungry horse and had an average steak and uncooked baked potato, was nice for prep though!



Jay.32 said:


> looking awsome liam


Cheers Jay lot to come off yet i think, how you feeling bud?



Juic3Up said:


> Quality liam, good bit of fat lost as well!


Cheers Sean, leaning up nicely, next 5 weeks are gonna be intense but looking forward to it


----------



## Jay.32

you can just call me fatty now...

Im still eating!!!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> you can just call me fatty now...
> 
> Im still eating!!!


Haha enjoy it mate! You doing a proper rebound?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Matt griffs fri, ultimate fitness sat ..boom


Sweet! head down about 1ish friday? Get checked in, have a poo, maybe a pillow fight and then train?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Sweet! head down about 1ish friday? Get checked in, have a poo, maybe a pillow fight and then train?


Check in is 3pm so head BP straight away pick tickets up have a quick browse? Then hotel changed, poo, pillow fight and go train?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Check in is 3pm so head BP straight away pick tickets up have a quick browse? Then hotel changed, poo, pillow fight and go train?


Sounds splendid!


----------



## liam0810

Just back from session with Scott and Danny and was good. Feeling really strong at moment and feel like I'm leaning up every day. Very flat at moment though due to low carbs but energy is fine!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Just back from session with Scott and Danny and was good. Feeling really strong at moment and feel like I'm leaning up every day. Very flat at moment though due to low carbs but energy is fine!


Rubbish feeling so flat aint it. My energy was horrendous today on my session!!!!! What did you train?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Rubbish feeling so flat aint it. My energy was horrendous today on my session!!!!! What did you train?


It was chest mate finished with 500 rep calves and then a little cardio and posing practice.

Energy is great at the moment and on a little clen and t3. Took d hacks tab on Saturday but that's it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> It was chest mate finished with 500 rep calves and then a little cardio and posing practice.
> 
> Energy is great at the moment and on a little clen and t3. Took d hacks tab on Saturday but that's it!


I've been having to have a couple of t5 some days to get me through mate its terrible. Only two weeks left for me though


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I've been having to have a couple of t5 some days to get me through mate its terrible. Only two weeks left for me though


You need them sometimes pal. First few weeks the early get ups hurt and had a sugar free red bull about 2ish to keep me going!

Now I'm sleeping probably 6 hours and feel good and don't struggle in the mornings. Plus no red bills needed really


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> You need them sometimes pal. First few weeks the early get ups hurt and had a sugar free red bull about 2ish to keep me going!
> 
> Now I'm sleeping probably 6 hours and feel good and don't struggle in the mornings. Plus no red bills needed really


Yeah I was having them big cans of sugar free monster for a while but had it in my head it was ruining diet so took them out and have off black coffee which I hate but works. I just had my big spoon peanut butter, fcuk I love the stuff I could have the whole jar!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ill update for Liam
> 
> Carbs were low
> 
> But Jesus he's impressive
> 
> Incline lockouts. 90 degree dead stop blast off
> 
> 3 p x 12
> 
> 4 p x 4
> 
> 5p 220kg x 4
> 
> 5 p x3 and 5 second isometric hold
> 
> Hammer press decline
> 
> Main set quadruple drop plus partials negatives and forced each strip
> 
> 4.5 then 3.5 then 2.5 then 1.5
> 
> Each set ten seconds to strip plates
> 
> Did 4-7 reps then forced reps then partials
> 
> Last set was all negatives me pushing handles back
> 
> He'll of a set
> 
> Next low incline flyes slow and squeeze 4 x 10-12
> 
> Flat bench press heavy - yes heavy
> 
> 120kg x 5
> 
> 140kg x 3 plus isometric hold
> 
> Pec dec. 3/4 constant tension , utilising high low grips 3-5 sets
> 
> Super duper strong on long carbs. The bench so controlled to be so strong at that point
> 
> Shoulders chest 100% not weak points anymore
> 
> Here's some pics,
> 
> Relaxed back
> 
> View attachment 121145
> 
> 
> Side tri pose
> 
> View attachment 121146
> 
> 
> Abbs
> 
> View attachment 121147
> 
> 
> Cheeky weak chest pose
> 
> View attachment 121149


Loved that session and was goosed after it. An surprising myself by how well I'm training and touch wood it continues.

On another note I need to stop pouting! I look a ****!


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus your massive mate. Looking much bigger the leaner you get. Chest looks thick!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus your massive mate. Looking much bigger the leaner you get. Chest looks thick!!!!


Thanks pal, chest is finally catching up I think. Am looking leaner every day I think.


----------



## Jay.32

dutch_scott said:


> Ill update for Liam
> 
> Carbs were low
> 
> But Jesus he's impressive
> 
> Incline lockouts. 90 degree dead stop blast off
> 
> 3 p x 12
> 
> 4 p x 4
> 
> 5p 220kg x 4
> 
> 5 p x3 and 5 second isometric hold
> 
> Hammer press decline
> 
> Main set quadruple drop plus partials negatives and forced each strip
> 
> 4.5 then 3.5 then 2.5 then 1.5
> 
> Each set ten seconds to strip plates
> 
> Did 4-7 reps then forced reps then partials
> 
> Last set was all negatives me pushing handles back
> 
> He'll of a set
> 
> Next low incline flyes slow and squeeze 4 x 10-12
> 
> Flat bench press heavy - yes heavy
> 
> 120kg x 5
> 
> 140kg x 3 plus isometric hold
> 
> Pec dec. 3/4 constant tension , utilising high low grips 3-5 sets
> 
> Super duper strong on long carbs. The bench so controlled to be so strong at that point
> 
> Shoulders chest 100% not weak points anymore
> 
> Here's some pics,
> 
> Relaxed back
> 
> View attachment 121145
> 
> 
> Side tri pose
> 
> View attachment 121146
> 
> 
> Abbs
> 
> View attachment 121147
> 
> 
> Cheeky weak chest pose
> 
> View attachment 121149


Looking very good mate.. large and lean.. Good seperation in your upper arm already.. You will make a very good impact with your first time on stage!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest is far from a week point now mate!

And yeah, some dodgy face pulling


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Looking very good mate.. large and lean.. Good seperation in your upper arm already.. You will make a very good impact with your first time on stage!!! :thumbup1:


Thanks a lot mate, i should lean up nicely i think. Thing i want to be is to be in the best condtion in the line up as the size i might lack will be made up by this



R0BLET said:


> Chest is far from a week point now mate!
> 
> And yeah, some dodgy face pulling


haha i just cant seem to sort my face out when posing, which is weird because i'm ridiculously good looking! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> haha i just cant seem to sort my face out when posing, which is weird because i'm ridiculously good looking! :thumb:


Weird! Wear a mask


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Weird! Wear a mask




i'm thinking this


----------



## Jay.32

your a sicko deep down


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> your a sicko deep down


Deep down? Not that deep mate haha!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Are you still at befit in little hulton pal?


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Are you still at befit in little hulton pal?


Yes bud plus yourgym


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yes bud plus yourgym


"Your gym", freaking me out, are you training in my garage without me knowing?! ???


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> In brief exploded Liam
> 
> Cycles are kicking in so food being upped , workouts can be upped
> 
> Leg extension & leg curl supersets
> 
> 20reps total 5 sets
> 
> Single deep leg press
> 
> Worked up to 220kg x 6 reps rest pause 4 reps rest pause 3 reps
> 
> Heavy for 1 legged
> 
> Hack squats atg feet together
> 
> 20 rep set
> 
> 10 rep set
> 
> 5reps rest pause 3 reps (collapsed ) so helped sled up took 60seconds then did 6 reps with me an his mate forcing reps he did negatives
> 
> Wide stance squats
> 
> 40kg x 5 rest 60seconds 80kg x10 rest 60 seconds 220kg x 1 and then collapsed I caught bar like a hero!
> 
> Legs destroyed
> 
> So I gave him 5 mins and
> 
> CARRIED on
> 
> Quad set
> 
> Leg extension 10 reps peak contraction
> 
> To
> 
> Duck press 20 reps
> 
> To
> 
> Lying leg curl 10 reps
> 
> To static lunges 10 reps per leg
> 
> Did this 3 x so 12 sets and 100+ reps
> 
> Heavy standing calves with some standing body weight next so that's calves 3 days in a row now 3 days off!
> 
> He'll of a push by Liam
> 
> He's gettin leaner daily so cut cv back to 25 mins
> 
> Adding in a snack
> 
> Still in surplus but probably not with workouts like this
> 
> Immense effort


Basically all of the above is junk! Simple, Liam sent me some photos and he is looking [email protected] wait... no, he's looking awesome. Keep it up Scott and Liam!! Great results both!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> In brief exploded Liam
> 
> Cycles are kicking in so food being upped , workouts can be upped
> 
> Leg extension & leg curl supersets
> 
> 20reps total 5 sets
> 
> Single deep leg press
> 
> Worked up to 220kg x 6 reps rest pause 4 reps rest pause 3 reps
> 
> Heavy for 1 legged
> 
> Hack squats atg feet together
> 
> 20 rep set
> 
> 10 rep set
> 
> 5reps rest pause 3 reps (collapsed ) so helped sled up took 60seconds then did 6 reps with me an his mate forcing reps he did negatives
> 
> Wide stance squats
> 
> 40kg x 5 rest 60seconds 80kg x10 rest 60 seconds 220kg x 1 and then collapsed I caught bar like a hero!
> 
> Legs destroyed
> 
> So I gave him 5 mins and
> 
> CARRIED on
> 
> Quad set
> 
> Leg extension 10 reps peak contraction
> 
> To
> 
> Duck press 20 reps
> 
> To
> 
> Lying leg curl 10 reps
> 
> To static lunges 10 reps per leg
> 
> Did this 3 x so 12 sets and 100+ reps
> 
> Heavy standing calves with some standing body weight next so that's calves 3 days in a row now 3 days off!
> 
> He'll of a push by Liam
> 
> He's gettin leaner daily so cut cv back to 25 mins
> 
> Adding in a snack
> 
> Still in surplus but probably not with workouts like this
> 
> Immense effort


Have to put in here how much of a help it is having you around up North and the reason is workouts like this mate. I'm sure Liam will agree and I for one am truly grateful of the extra time you give every day and week just to make sure we are on track.

Bit soppy and gay but there you go, maybe it's because I'm absolutely destroyed laid up in bed after horrific squatting today


----------



## Bad Alan

And top effort Liam you bronzed mother ****er !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Have to put in here how much of a help it is having you around up North and the reason is workouts like this mate. I'm sure Liam will agree and I for one am truly grateful of the extra time you give every day and week just to make sure we are on track.
> 
> Bit soppy and gay but there you go, maybe it's because I'm absolutely destroyed laid up in bed after horrific squatting today


****!


----------



## liam0810

Not gonna lie but that was probably the most brutal leg workout I've ever had!

I honestly nearly passed out a couple times and I'm not exaggerating. Eyes went blurry, head went light and felt it! Was fcuking fcuked! Loved every minute of it!

Just avout recovered now. I've said energy levels have been great but think tomorrow I'm gonna be on my ar$e. Bring on next weeks leg workout!

Day off weights tomorrow so cardio twice and think a date with a new victim

Really looking forward to bodypower now just the chance to chill for a couple days.

And yeah @Bad Alan that was soppy but its true. I never expect Dutch_Scott to train with me but when he does its perfect as he knows how I need to train and be pushed. I'm lucky he's up here but still upset he's not getting the manc accent yet as his posh voice in my gym stands out a mile away. Plus he can't understand most of the lads jn there! Haha


----------



## liam7200

Looking good pal keep up the good work


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Not gonna lie but that was probably the most brutal leg workout I've ever had!
> 
> I honestly nearly passed out a couple times and I'm not exaggerating. Eyes went blurry, head went light and felt it! Was fcuking fcuked! Loved every minute of it!
> 
> Just avout recovered now. I've said energy levels have been great but think tomorrow I'm gonna be on my ar$e. Bring on next weeks leg workout!
> 
> Day off weights tomorrow so cardio twice and think a date with a new victim
> 
> Really looking forward to bodypower now just the chance to chill for a couple days.
> 
> And yeah @Bad Alan that was soppy but its true. I never expect Dutch_Scott to train with me but when he does its perfect as he knows how I need to train and be pushed. I'm lucky he's up here but still upset he's not getting the manc accent yet as his posh voice in my gym stands out a mile away. Plus he can't understand most of the lads jn there! Haha





liam7200 said:


> Looking good pal keep up the good work


LOL @ the posh @dutch_scott accent!! 

Also, two Liam's in one Journal... do not confuse me...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> ****!


I'm in a fragile state


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I'm in a fragile state


LMAO.

Sending a hug to big Will!


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Hahahahaha my accents alot more diluted.. Sadly
> 
> And let's get real as much as I like praise I'm doing nothing,
> 
> Words on paper words in a gym
> 
> I'm not eating, sweating hurting, fainting, getting up, dusting down and repeating.
> 
> Will and Liam have busted **** to change weaknesses and get these gains in a shirt time not me. It's just great to be there for the ride. Makes me proud to be a friend and coach and for the first time coaching I feel like I give less than they give me. Both far too generous and taught me how this works.
> 
> Both train harder than I did, I do things I wouldn't do but I didn't get the results,
> 
> It's hats off to them. Big futures for both . Time for me to saddle up I think, been a while and I think it's about time I put some brains into brawn again ;-)


Loving your ending line.

You doing great stuff with clients (and selling yourself, rightly so, got a good service then promote it)!

Thing I like about you is that you back it up in person!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Hahahahaha my accents alot more diluted.. Sadly
> 
> And let's get real as much as I like praise I'm doing nothing,
> 
> Words on paper words in a gym
> 
> I'm not eating, sweating hurting, fainting, getting up, dusting down and repeating.
> 
> Will and Liam have busted **** to change weaknesses and get these gains in a shirt time not me. It's just great to be there for the ride. Makes me proud to be a friend and coach and for the first time coaching I feel like I give less than they give me. Both far too generous and taught me how this works.
> 
> Both train harder than I did, I do things I wouldn't do but I didn't get the results,
> 
> It's hats off to them. Big futures for both . Time for me to saddle up I think, been a while and I think it's about time I put some brains into brawn again ;-)


Told you mate you cant have Big Lee being the biggest in the gym?

Im lucky that I love the training, the diets I'm given and in general the lifestyle of a bodybuilder. I always want to better myself and never want to look like the average Joe. I always want people to be able to tell I work out and I train hard. Theres many things in your life that you cannot change but your body isn't one of them so I'm gonna change it and get is good as I possibly can. Having someone like Scott makes this achieveable due to his experience but I'm guessing others with coaches can say the same as well.

Anyway I should be alseep but legs are cramping!


----------



## liam0810

Morning kids!

As I thought I am fcuked today! Sleep was quite cr4p so thought it best to have an extra hours sleep to try and recover then get up for cardio. Tonight I'll do 45mins instead of usual 20mins.

Dont think too busy in work as in having to go sites, so can sit at my desk and rest up. Might sneak a cheeky nap in as well.

Calves are goosed! Quads are sore which means they'll be bad later!


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Hahahahaha my accents alot more diluted.. Sadly
> 
> And let's get real as much as I like praise I'm doing nothing,
> 
> Words on paper words in a gym
> 
> I'm not eating, sweating hurting, fainting, getting up, dusting down and repeating.
> 
> Will and Liam have busted **** to change weaknesses and get these gains in a shirt time not me. It's just great to be there for the ride. Makes me proud to be a friend and coach and for the first time coaching I feel like I give less than they give me. Both far too generous and taught me how this works.
> 
> Both train harder than I did, I do things I wouldn't do but I didn't get the results,
> 
> It's hats off to them. Big futures for both . Time for me to saddle up I think, been a while and I think it's about time I put some brains into brawn again ;-)


Lol Francis you're like the 'Jerry Mcguire' of personel trainers.

SHOW ME THE MOONNNEEEYYYYYY


----------



## liam0810

So last night was date night and it ended in a right 'mare! Got home from gym at 6.15, to have a quick shower, food and pick her up. Got to my house put my key in the lock and it snapped off in the lock. So rang my mam for the spare key and she was stuck in work, then battery died so couldn't let this girl know what had happened. Went upto my mates as he lived close and let me charge my phone, by the time i spoke to her it was 7.15 and was supposed to be picking her up at 7.30! She wasn't impressed at all!

Anyway went home to wait for my pal who used to be a locksmith, then rang me to say he hadn't got his gear! So I decided to stick the rest of the key in the lock and see if i could turn it, it worked! Got in and tried to take the whole lock out and then sheered one of the fcuking screws off. So by this point i didn't have a door i can lock and also a bird p1ssed off at me. next thing my mates ringing me crying about some lad p1ssing her about and then my other mate turns up with her problems! Finally am able to get rid of both of them and get my door locking, by this point its nearly 10 and then the bird i was supposed to be taking out text saying "can't believe you pied me, i was here waiting in a little skirt, high heels and no knickers". To top it all off i was going for a nandos. Not a good day for me!

Back to training as this is what this is all about really. Legs are still in bits from Scott brutalizing me, cardio done and abs this morning, feeling a little watery today but probably in my head. Diet is spot on with no real cravings that i can't handle. Looking forward to Bodypower and going out on saturday night. If anyone is at BP come and say hello unless you are bigger or prettier than me then don't bother, my ego is quite fragile


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, what a fvcking nightmare....missing a nandos!


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, what a fvcking nightmare....missing a nandos!


I know mate, well worse than missing going out with her.

Actually she's just sent me a pic of her t1ts saying "you missed out on these last night" Damn it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, well worse than missing going out with her.
> 
> Actually she's just sent me a pic of her t1ts saying "you missed out on these last night" Damn it!


lol I trust those have been put up in the MA???


----------



## Suprakill4

Precisely why i dont have any friends lol i cant be bothered with anyone elses sh1t!


----------



## UK1989

Making good progress buddy!

What's your diet like atm? You cycling carbs?


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> lol I trust those have been put up in the MA???


I'll get a few dirtier ones first, these are too tame



Suprakill4 said:


> Precisely why i dont have any friends lol i cant be bothered with anyone elses sh1t!


You are one lonely fcuker haha! 



UK1989 said:


> Making good progress buddy!
> 
> What's your diet like atm? You cycling carbs?


Cheers bud, diet is quite high cals circa 3500, low carbs, high protein, medium fats, some days carbs are lowered to nearly zero and fats upped.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'll get a few dirtier ones first, these are too tame
> 
> You are one lonely fcuker haha!
> 
> Cheers bud, diet is quite high cals circa 3500, low carbs, high protein, medium fats, some days carbs are lowered to nearly zero and fats upped.


I wouldnt have it any other way mate. I have friends that ill go on the bike with but not mates who i spend loads of time doing different things with. Always been like that. If i could live somewhere with no neighbours and no people around me i would be perfectly happy with that lol.


----------



## liam0810

Up early and feeling fresh, 40 mins cardio done as didnt have time for any last night after delts as was rushing round like a blue ar$ed fly till gone 10. then had to prep food for Bodypower this weekend. Pretty much made a tub of 6 tins tuna with sundried tomatos and EVOO, 5 chicken breasts with salad, 5 bags of almonds, tub of PB and 2KG of whey. Should sort me out for weekend as will have a couple meals out as well.

Finish work at 12 then pick up @dutch_scott and meet up with @Bad Alan and head down. Scott's got us sorted at some gym tonight and another tomorrow. Staying in the Hilton with breakfast so gonna go mental on the eggs and bacon and mushrooms tomorrow morning and sunday (if i'm not hanging out my ar$e).

training today is back thickness so i'll get beasted by Will as he's a strong bugger on his back.

Last night training was delts

Smith press to nose

100 x 12

120 x 7

140 x 2, 2, 1 rest pause

heavy partial seated DB delts

37.5 x 15

40 x 8,7

45 x 7,6,2

side delts goosed after this!

Run the rack 3 sets

20 x 6

15 x 10

10 x 15

machine press ss seated delts

85 x 10 , 10 x 20

90 x 8, 4 partials, 10 x 20

90 x 7, 5 partials, 10 x 20

cable laterals

2 plates x 20

3 plates x 10

fcuked!!!

Seated weighted crunches

80 x 12

90 x 10

stack x 10

stack x 10


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Up early and feeling fresh, 40 mins cardio done as didnt have time for any last night after delts as was rushing round like a blue ar$ed fly till gone 10. then had to prep food for Bodypower this weekend. Pretty much made a tub of 6 tins tuna with sundried tomatos and EVOO, 5 chicken breasts with salad, 5 bags of almonds, tub of PB and 2KG of whey. Should sort me out for weekend as will have a couple meals out as well.
> 
> Finish work at 12 then pick up @dutch_scott and meet up with @Bad Alan and head down. Scott's got us sorted at some gym tonight and another tomorrow. Staying in the Hilton with breakfast so gonna go mental on the eggs and bacon and mushrooms tomorrow morning and sunday (if i'm not hanging out my ar$e).
> 
> training today is back thickness so i'll get beasted by Will as he's a strong bugger on his back.
> 
> Last night training was delts
> 
> Smith press to nose
> 
> 100 x 12
> 
> 120 x 7
> 
> 140 x 2, 2, 1 rest pause
> 
> heavy partial seated DB delts
> 
> 37.5 x 15
> 
> 40 x 8,7
> 
> 45 x 7,6,2
> 
> side delts goosed after this!
> 
> Run the rack 3 sets
> 
> 20 x 6
> 
> 15 x 10
> 
> 10 x 15
> 
> machine press ss seated delts
> 
> 85 x 10 , 10 x 20
> 
> 90 x 8, 4 partials, 10 x 20
> 
> 90 x 7, 5 partials, 10 x 20
> 
> cable laterals
> 
> 2 plates x 20
> 
> 3 plates x 10
> 
> fcuked!!!
> 
> Seated weighted crunches
> 
> 80 x 12
> 
> 90 x 10
> 
> stack x 10
> 
> stack x 10


Bristol tonight then honey?


----------



## liam0810

So m quick update about weekend. Got to hotel after nearly 3 hours due to Scott's "short cut" added an hour onto the journey. Pulled up at hotel went to reception and one of the first people we see was Rich Gaspari!

Went and trained at Ultimate Fitness where Anth Bailes and Cedric Crossdale were training. Was surprised how short they were but beasts. Dorian Yates training partner was in there as well who's still massive!

Went bank hotel got changed then went for a bit of food where I was allow ice cream!

Back at hotel we seen the big mong Zack Khan then Scott ad will went did cardio at 1am whilst I went bed.

Up at 6.30 and now on treadmill doing 45mins, breakfast, pick up tickets then changed and over to BP. Looking forward to today and looking forward to a few vodkas tonight. Looking more forward to cheat day tomorrow!


----------



## Queenie

Omg massive change! Look so different - both body and face jeez!!!!!

Great work boys x


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good buddy


----------



## tonyc74

Looking good ! Apart front the Mong face in second from last shot lol !


----------



## Sweat

Looking awesome in these Liam and @tonyc74 he always pulls stupid as fvck faces on photos, should send you some of the progress shots I get, it is either stupid gay pout or a i'm going to smash your face in look!

Then again, my posing face is no better!

Enjoy bodypower Liam and others.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking hell mate. Massive. Chest is fucning immense.


----------



## liam0810

Cheers for all the compliments guys. Even had Barney du Plessis give me a compliment as well which was amazing. Met him and his wife in Ironworks gym in Birmingham. Probably best gym I've ever been in.

Had a really good weekend with @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan. We went out got drunk round Birmingham but was quite a bad night out in terms of places but all three of us had a laugh. This morning we were all a little rough but now I feel great and quick shower and off to Wakefield to see the girl I was supposed to meet Wednesday.

Also bumped into a girl working there as a promo who I was texting months ago, she looked tidy so gonna crack on!

Plus points of weekend was meeting a lot of genuine people from the bodybuilding community and a few off here like @defdaz @CJ @ weeman and @Ser.

Also was speaking to Jack Macintosh for quite a while in a bar last night, massive massive fella but lovely lad.

Bad points were all the weapons walking round in little vests and looked like they had eating disorders! Too many lads looking like that now and were all around the Gym Shark stall as they had Jeff Seid there. I blame Zyzz for that!

Some absolute monsters there and saw all the pro's but somehow Ronnie Coleman walked past me twice, literally shoulder to shoulder and I was oblivious until told me. Think I was perving on one of the fitness girls as I fell in love a good 38 times.

Tomorrow is chest and time to beast it. I want big big changes now this week!


----------



## Milky

lad from my gym competed there mate came 2nd, cant for the love of god remember the class tho.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> lad from my gym competed there mate came 2nd, cant for the love of god remember the class tho.


Didn't see much of the comps mate apart from a bit of the physique. Was really tempted to throw a pair of shorts on, tan up and jump up thwre


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Didn't see much of the comps mate apart from a bit of the physique. Was really tempted to throw a pair of shorts on, tan up and jump up thwre


I think that's what it was you know.


----------



## ditz

Crikey liam.. Looking sh*t hot there mate.

I actually came in to say shame I missed you the weekend, but I'm fcuking glad I did now, I well and truely had enough of being made to feel small come the end :lol:

Felt like I've never even trained!!!

Good stuff though mate


----------



## defdaz

Yeah mate it was good to meet you! Scott's doing you proud (Liam's face is so lean now it's got more wrinkles that a cold scrotum!).


----------



## Lou Lou

I can't see the pics :-( I'm missing out!! Why can't I see them and everybody else can?


----------



## marknorthumbria

thought you woulda met a bird and had one back to the hotel who also went out afterwards..

dissapointed mate


----------



## ditz

Lou Lou said:


> I can't see the pics :-( I'm missing out!! Why can't I see them and everybody else can?


Locked firmly away in the rest of our w4nk banks


----------



## Lou Lou

ditz said:


> Locked firmly away in the rest of our w4nk banks


How can I get in on this **** bank?! Lol I'm a hot blooded woman too you know :-(


----------



## marknorthumbria

Lou Lou said:


> I can't see the pics :-( I'm missing out!! Why can't I see them and everybody else can?


calm down..! there just a few pages back.. panic over haha


----------



## Lou Lou

marknorthumbria said:


> calm down..! there just a few pages back.. panic over haha


There just coming up as white boxes with a red question mark in...open them up and nothing...this is why I'm panicking!! Lol. I need to see these pics everyone's speaking so highly of.


----------



## Lou Lou

Found them...well worth the hunt!! Looking awesome!! Well done


----------



## Galaxy

Fvcking MASSIVE in those pics mate, fair play to ya


----------



## Sweat

No Saturday night shenanigans?!

GAY JUST GAY!!!

Disappointed with @Bad Alan too if he also didn't score!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Last set of pictures put on...picture 5 looks top just stood normal infront of camera. Back looks great as well. can see the dedication and effort miles way!


----------



## liam0810

Lou Lou said:


> Found them...well worth the hunt!! Looking awesome!! Well done


haha cheers Lou Lou, hope they didn't disappoint!



defdaz said:


> Yeah mate it was good to meet you! Scott's doing you proud (Liam's face is so lean now it's got more wrinkles that a cold scrotum!).


Mate thats not the first time i've been told i've got a face like a ball bag, but a cold one? thats just harsh! 



ditz said:


> Crikey liam.. Looking sh*t hot there mate.
> 
> I actually came in to say shame I missed you the weekend, but I'm fcuking glad I did now, I well and truely had enough of being made to feel small come the end :lol:
> 
> Felt like I've never even trained!!!
> 
> Good stuff though mate


Mate i was looking out for you hoping to bump into you as woulda been good for a catch up. I felt so small there, some monsters to say the least!



Sweat said:


> No Saturday night shenanigans?!
> 
> GAY JUST GAY!!!
> 
> Disappointed with @Bad Alan too if he also didn't score!!


Mate even you wouldn't of nailed any of the horrors out in birmingham. the best looking girl we chatted to said her lookalike was Boris Johnson! That's how bad it was!


----------



## liam0810

@marknorthumbria - Didn't pull pal but seen a girl i'd been cracking onto in January on @Hayesy whatsapp avi so asked him was she there and he said yeah. text her and met her sunday for a bit so will crack on with her.

Then came home and had a shower and went off to meet the bird i let down on wednesday and made it up to her


----------



## Jay.32

tart


----------



## liam0810

Nope just friendly and easily led :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

looking good liam! really impressive. Knew you would destroy your goals from meeting you! super work ethic and motivation


----------



## Sambuca

oh also where did u go on saturday night? i was out in city centre but tbh was a bit **** :/ went home by 12


----------



## CJ

Real nice to meet you Sat mate...look to be in a real good place and I think you'll do yourself proud on stage buddy.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> oh also where did u go on saturday night? i was out in city centre but tbh was a bit **** :/ went home by 12


Cheers Sam!

We went everywhere mate. Started in chameleon, then down broad st inc revs then a few others including some poncey bar where we got 10quid cocktails which tasted like strongbow! And mate your birds are ugly!!


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Real nice to meet you Sat mate...look to be in a real good place and I think you'll do yourself proud on stage buddy.


Cheers CJ, I'm feeling good at the moment but getting more and more nervous as it gets closer! Good meeting you pal, you're a decent lad even if others say differently hahaha!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Sam!
> 
> We went everywhere mate. Started in chameleon, then down broad st inc revs then a few others including some poncey bar where we got 10quid cocktails which tasted like strongbow! And mate your birds are ugly!!


lmao mate they are awful i was walking back to the car and some group of fatties were throwing stuff and shouting abuse at everyone, just face palmed embarassing.... there is loads of good bars if you know where they are. the clubs are ALL sh1t no where near as good as up in manchester. broadstreet sucks  .

legs 11 is good though ;D


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> lmao mate they are awful i was walking back to the car and some group of fatties were throwing stuff and shouting abuse at everyone, just face palmed embarassing.... there is loads of good bars if you know where they are. the clubs are ALL sh1t no where near as good as up in manchester. broadstreet sucks  .
> 
> legs 11 is good though ;D


Mate i should of sent you a message for ideas of where to go!

We didn't go to legs 11 as thats just tacky. We went Spearmint Rhino instead haha!


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Cheers CJ, I'm feeling good at the moment but getting more and more nervous as it gets closer! Good meeting you pal, you're a decent lad even if others say differently hahaha!


They're all liars mate 

Wait til you stand on stage..mine just disappeared, and I was bricking it prior to stepping on.


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> They're all liars mate
> 
> Wait til you stand on stage..mine just disappeared, and I was bricking it prior to stepping on.


Haha they are mate all liars!

Yeah pal think that's when the nerves will subside but till then ill just stay being a wreck!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> @marknorthumbria - Didn't pull pal but seen a girl i'd been cracking onto in January on @Hayesy whatsapp avi so asked him was she there and he said yeah. text her and met her sunday for a bit so will crack on with her.
> 
> Then came home and had a shower and went off to meet the bird i let down on wednesday and made it up to her


How did it go then pal!?


----------



## Hayesy

Confirmed liam is a hench haha, i was in the que for food n spotted him, sluggishly walking round with all that muscle haha!!

I was lookin to come over but the ques for food were rediculas i had been in it for about 20mins before i spotted u with scott, worsed stake bugette iv ever had, 6.50 for pure dog meat, never even eat it!!

Expo was boss though, 1st time i had ever been i tought i had a decent body until i hit that gaff, gonna crack on and smash it now!!

Like a maze in that place, i got lost on me own and kept endin up by the jacked 3d micro counter were u get free shots, everytime i ended up back there i downed two or three n was off again, i was flyin round the expo off my t!ts


----------



## liam0810

@Hayesy you should of come over mate!

It's going alright with her, will sort a date out in a few weeks I think.

Yeah food wasn't great there, had a wild boar burger which was average for 6quod!

Should of gone to the curse stand, that stuff is rocket fuel!


----------



## richardrahl

Looking great.

p.s. Tell the dirty fkuc behind you to stop picking his nose and train. :laugh:


----------



## Hayesy

Lookin good bro!!


----------



## liam0810

richardrahl said:


> Looking great.
> 
> p.s. Tell the dirty fkuc behind you to stop picking his nose and train. :laugh:


Cheers bud!

Haha ill tell him tonight when I see him!

Cheers @Hayesy

Last night was chest like Scott said and I really struggled with my right rotator. There was no pain with it but it was just really week. So after incline smiths I really struggled with heavy pressing. I've had issues with it for quite a while but it's bed we stopped me lifting heavy. Gonna try and nip and see my step brother tonight and see if he can get it sorted.

Tonight is legs with Scott, no doubt ill be sick and pass out if last weeks workout is anything to go by!


----------



## Jay.32

Looking very good liam mate... your face is getting thinner too..

Everyone said I looked older with thinner face through prep... I now see what they meant.. you look older... still a handsome boy though lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

i want that vest! evil in your eyes on that last pic liam!

improvement by every set of pictures put up, delts are looking sculptured!


----------



## Sharpy76

Look awesome mate!

Getting that "death look" already or are you just buzzing of your tits on that Ultra Burn?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sharpy76 said:


> Look awesome mate!
> 
> Getting that "death look" already or are you just buzzing of your tits on that Ultra Burn?


Cant take that **** anymore. remember a few pages back you mentioned your taking it liam. everytime i take it i cant sleep and next morning get intense head aches! drains water right off me tho and makes me happy during the day lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Yeah, i'm back on ECA now and they are lame compared to the Ultra Burn!

Shame can't get hold of them anymore though

But yeah, the water seems to drain off super quick probably because i'm constantly pi$$ing when i'm taking them lol.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Looking very good liam mate... your face is getting thinner too..
> 
> Everyone said I looked older with thinner face through prep... I now see what they meant.. you look older... still a handsome boy though lol


yep face is getting very thin now, gonna let my facial hair grow a bit so i don't look so gaunt! Need weight back on my face before holiday as don't think girls dig the AIDS face look!



Juic3Up said:


> i want that vest! evil in your eyes on that last pic liam!
> 
> improvement by every set of pictures put up, delts are looking sculptured!


Cheers pal! I got that vest at BP, should of got a couple others of them! I'm looking very full after the cheat day on sunday and am still feeling good which is really surprising me as i'm getting closer to show time. Suppose i'll have to give Scott some of the credit for that 



Sharpy76 said:


> Look awesome mate!
> 
> Getting that "death look" already or are you just buzzing of your tits on that Ultra Burn?


Thanks Sharpy. Yep death face is in full effect. I'm not buzzing there actually, i don't take them daily and only when i need a perker!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Cant take that **** anymore. remember a few pages back you mentioned your taking it liam. everytime i take it i cant sleep and next morning get intense head aches! drains water right off me tho and makes me happy during the day lol.





Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah, i'm back on ECA now and they are lame compared to the Ultra Burn!
> 
> Shame can't get hold of them anymore though
> 
> But yeah, the water seems to drain off super quick probably because i'm constantly pi$$ing when i'm taking them lol.


Think might be able to get them again soon from what i've heard. I've not got many so that's why i'm using them sparingly. They are a great tab though, i took one saturday at BP and Scott and Will can attest to how hyper i was all day and night haha!


----------



## liam0810

Tonight was legs and was same as last week just this time I didn't have Scott to push me.

Single leg press was upto 210kg and all weights up apart from hacks but when I failed I did as many partials till quads were fried. Squats again was failure after 2 sets and not even heavy. A good session I think. Not as hard or as intense as last week just coz I had neither Scott or Danny to push me. Legs are cramping though so I've done some damage!


----------



## Bad Alan

Mate if your ever stuck for leg training partner Tuesday let me know I'll fly over and smash them with you if it's later on, only about 4 workout's left on them till show day!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Mate if your ever stuck for leg training partner Tuesday let me know I'll fly over and smash them with you if it's later on, only about 4 workout's left on them till show day!


Could do with 40 workouts left on them really! I will mate, didn't know till about 5 that was on my own. But cheers bud I will


----------



## defdaz

liam0810 said:


> Could do with 40 workouts left on them really! I will mate, didn't know till about 5 that was on my own. But cheers bud I will


Only two left for me! :scared:

Sounds like you did well mate, hope they are nice and sore this morning!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Only two left for me! :scared:
> 
> Sounds like you did well mate, hope they are nice and sore this morning!


I felt good training them, legs are a little tender this morning but not as bad as last week which means next week i've gotta beast them even more!

You all sorted now mate? Still posing in front of the mirror at any given opportunity winding your wife up? haha! I can't say much, i'm flexing all the time, i'm actually doing a front double bicep right now and actually typing this with a long pencil i have in my mouth haha!


----------



## liam0810

Trained back tonight as got to go see my stepdad tomoz and go upto to Wakefield after leaving my watch at a friends house Sunday night. She won't post it so gotta go up.

Training was

Close grip pull-ups

BW + 20 x 5

". " + 3 partials

". " dropped 20 and did 5 at BW

BW + 30 x 5 dropped to BW x 5 partials

BW + 30 x 4 plus 3 partials

T bar rows

120 x 7

140 x 5

140 x 4 drop set to 100 x 5, 60 x 6, 20 x 8

Close grip pull downs

85 x 8

95 x 6 + 4 forced

Bent over rows triple rest pause

100 x 6,5,3

140 x 6,5,4

150 x 4,2,2

BB shrugs

200 x 12

240 x 10

260 x 8 drop sets 200 x 6, 160 x. 5, 100 x 10

Seated shrugs

46 x 15 x 3

Done


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Trained back tonight as got to go see my stepdad tomoz and go upto to Wakefield *after leaving my watch at a friends house *Sunday night. She won't post it so gotta go up.
> 
> Training was
> 
> Close grip pull-ups
> 
> BW + 20 x 5
> 
> ". " + 3 partials
> 
> ".  " dropped 20 and did 5 at BW
> 
> BW + 30 x 5 dropped to BW x 5 partials
> 
> BW + 30 x 4 plus 3 partials
> 
> T bar rows
> 
> 120 x 7
> 
> 140 x 5
> 
> 140 x 4 drop set to 100 x 5, 60 x 6, 20 x 8
> 
> Close grip pull downs
> 
> 85 x 8
> 
> 95 x 6 + 4 forced
> 
> Bent over rows triple rest pause
> 
> 100 x 6,5,3
> 
> 140 x 6,5,4
> 
> 150 x 4,2,2
> 
> BB shrugs
> 
> 200 x 12
> 
> 240 x 10
> 
> 260 x 8 drop sets 200 x 6, 160 x. 5, 100 x 10
> 
> Seated shrugs
> 
> 46 x 15 x 3
> 
> Done


slapper x


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> slapper x


No mate i'm just friendly


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah, very friendly... how many watches have you lost now mmmmmm


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah, very friendly... how many watches have you lost now mmmmmm


In the past two months, i've left my watch at two houses, an aftershave at another and my dignity and self respect at too many to mention


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> In the past two months, i've left my watch at two houses, an aftershave at another and my dignity and self respect at too many to mention


 :lol:


----------



## liam0810

@CJ didn't you say you know the lad who owns XXL clothing? Where can i get their stuff, love the shorts and the stringer i got, want some more stuff


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> @CJ didn't you say you know the lad who owns XXL clothing? Where can i get their stuff, love the shorts and the stringer i got, want some more stuff


Yeah bud..hes a good friend.

What you after mate, ill sort you out


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Yeah bud..hes a good friend.
> 
> What you after mate, ill sort you out


Couple of stringers and another pair of shorts pal. You're a goodun


----------



## Chelsea

Will follow this from now on mate.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Will follow this from now on mate.


Cheers bud


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Couple of stringers and another pair of shorts pal. You're a goodun


Post a pic of what you want, style wise and I'll sort it out


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Post a pic of what you want, style wise and I'll sort it out


Is there a website mate?


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> Post a pic of what you want, style wise and I'll sort it out


Bet it's this he's after mate....


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Bet it's this he's after mate....
> 
> View attachment 122276


Rob He's already got that one mate


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> Rob He's already got that one mate


Has he, bugger.

That's his secret santa gift ruined then :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bet it's this he's after mate....
> 
> View attachment 122276


Mate I actually nearly bought that for my mates stag do last year haha!

Oh and have you tried the TPW smoothies yet? Ordering now wanna know f they're decent. Being from the greatest supplement company in the world there shouldn't be any doubt really!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate I actually nearly bought that for my mates stag do last year haha!
> 
> Oh and have you tried the TPW smoothies yet? Ordering now wanna know f they're decent. Being from the greatest supplement company in the world there shouldn't be any doubt really!


Lol, actually I do remember you posting a similar pic up?! Anyway.

No I haven't mate, if I was too I'd go blueberry


----------



## Sambuca

those smoothies sound gooooood. post up what u think


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol, actually I do remember you posting a similar pic up?! Anyway.
> 
> No I haven't mate, if I was too I'd go blueberry


Just put an order in and message the boss asking for some samples. Still waiting for my stringer vests haah!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> those smoothies sound gooooood. post up what u think


I will pal! Made a couple of "create your own" powders as well on the say so of Scott. Great idea being able to do that i think


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Just put an order in and message the boss asking for some samples. Still waiting for my stringer vests haah!


I'm still waiting on a scoop of whey pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I will pal! Made a couple of "create your own" powders as well on the say so of Scott. Great idea being able to do that i think


what was your make your own like?

just had a play worked out at £25 per 1kg lol


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> what was your make your own like?
> 
> just had a play worked out at £25 per 1kg lol


One was why iso with waxy maize and the other was whey iso, hyrdo, l-leucine and CLA.

I know i'm a rep for them but i do think @TheProteinWorks have pulled it out of the bag with this idea


----------



## liam0810

Home early so quick clean of house as got a friend over tomoz so can't be looking a scruff. Even changed my sheets, about time as the blood and other weird looking stains were starting to smell!

Delts tonight and gonna beast them. On my own so gonna do a lot of drop sets and partials so I kill it. 4 weeks left need to be ready!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Home early so quick clean of house as got a friend over tomoz so can't be looking a scruff. Even changed my sheets, about time as the blood and other weird looking stains were starting to smell!
> 
> Delts tonight and gonna beast them. On my own so gonna do a lot of drop sets and partials so I kill it. 4 weeks left need to be ready!


youll be ready mate!

have a good weekend ;D


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> youll be ready mate!
> 
> have a good weekend ;D


Cheers pal. You to x


----------



## liam0810

So delts were destroyed and then had mate look me over. He says top halfs looking good but a bit to come off legs. They'll come in near the end like rest off my abs.

Tomorrow is fasted cardio as per, then carb up begins. Fats kept low, protein medium. Looking forward to it! Just wish I could have low fat ice cream but gotta keep milk out! Even chose a restaurant tomorrow night where I can have steamed sea bass and rice.

Arms trained at 11 then massage at 1. Should be decent weekend

Scott says next weeks when it gets hard and am looking forward to it as I know the harder the more rewarding


----------



## ditz

Why no milk out of curiosity liam!? I go through tankers worth of it!?

Well done anyway pal.. No doubt be ready!!


----------



## liam0810

ditz said:


> Why no milk out of curiosity liam!? I go through tankers worth of it!?
> 
> Well done anyway pal.. No doubt be ready!!


Got it wrong mate, he meant the milk in chocolate is rubbish so stay away from choc.

I don't have any dairy in my diet, always finds it bloats me, plus am sure I read somewhere that its easily stored as fat


----------



## liam0810

Morning! 45mins cardio then carb up started with 8 pancakes and syrup



Back for arms at 11am and then 150g tangfastics after.

Rest of carbs will be had when out and about today. Some sushi and then meal in town tonight with a lady and it won't be nandos!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Morning! 45mins cardio then carb up started with 8 pancakes and syrup
> 
> View attachment 122377
> 
> 
> Back for arms at 11am and then 150g tangfastics after.
> 
> Rest of carbs will be had when out and about today. Some sushi and then meal in town tonight with a lady and it won't be nandos!


Enjoy the carbs you dirty carb loving schlaggg!!!


----------



## defdaz

Mmmm carbs!! Can't wait for carb up to start on wednesday!!! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Enjoy the carbs you dirty carb loving schlaggg!!!


Had around 700g and this morning I'm weighing only 0.4kg more than yesterday morning. Looking full but I actually think I can handle more carbs. Will see what boss man says

@defdaz is the show Saturday? So 3 day carb up?


----------



## defdaz

Yeah three days.... thank you sweet sweet lord!!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Yeah three days.... thank you sweet sweet lord!!


You lucky lucky b4stard! Enjoy!


----------



## liam0810

So up this morning and decide to stomp the streets than hit the treadmill. Should of been 45 mins but walked further than I realised so by time I did realise I was like 30 mins in and 30mins back to mine. So ended up just over an hour. Then home to eat two meals within an hour then gym for legs.

@dutch_scott sent me the leg routine last night and it looked ok. I was wrong it was brutal!

Box squats

140 x 5

180 x 5

200 x 5

220 x 5

Deep squats

140 x 5

150 x 5

155 x 5

160 x 5

Hack squats

120 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 5

150 x 5 did 8 partials

Threw up. A lot!

5 mins rest

Leg press superset with DB walking lunges

400 x 6, 26 DB's x 12

440 x 6, 26 x 12

480 x 6, 26 x 12

Nearly passed out, lay on floor a good 5 mins

Leg extensions FST7

65 x 10 x 7

Lying leg curls FST7

40 x 10 x 7

Seated curls

40 x 12 x 3

Seated calves

65 x 5 x 5

Standing calves

Start at stack and worked all way down to 2 plates. With 4 plate decrease each time

Body weight calf raises slow negs with hold at contention. 3 sets to failure.

Fcuked after that. Finished two hours ago and quads are cramping badly. Got in the shower and couldn't straighten my left leg! So all in all I loved it!

Tomorrow is chest with Scott if he's back up here. Told him I need beasting on it and as he's getting size again he needs beasting as well


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Morning! 45mins cardio then carb up started with 8 pancakes and syrup
> 
> View attachment 122377
> 
> 
> Back for arms at 11am and then 150g tangfastics after.
> 
> Rest of carbs will be had when out and about today. Some sushi and then meal in town tonight with a lady and it won't be nandos!


Mmm, pancakes are good!!



With bacon lol

Sounds like all is going to plan mate, enjoy chest tomorrow :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Mmm, pancakes are good!!
> 
> View attachment 122631
> 
> 
> With bacon lol
> 
> Sounds like all is going to plan mate, enjoy chest tomorrow :beer:


Awww mate they look amazing! Feels like about a month ago since I had them!

You doing well bud?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Awww mate they look amazing! Feels like about a month ago since I had them!
> 
> You doing well bud?


Yeah they were good :lol:

I'm good thanks big lad. Few more weeks mate and you'll be in speedos!

I'll try and make it up mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yeah they were good :lol:
> 
> I'm good thanks big lad. Few more weeks mate and you'll be in speedos!
> 
> I'll try and make it up mate


Honestly pal i don't expect anyone to come as its so far away. I'm amazed a load of my mates want to come as its a good 2 hours travel from mine.

Just ordering my smugglers tomorrow. Thinking going for pink and gold


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Honestly pal i don't expect anyone to come as its so far away. I'm amazed a load of my mates want to come as its a good 2 hours travel from mine.
> 
> Just ordering my smugglers tomorrow. Thinking going for pink and gold


I've booked the day off after seeing the date on facebook mate so will be there for sure!

Good leg workout big boy, where you ordering trunks from mate? How you getting on? Not long left, just under 4 weeks?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I've booked the day off after seeing the date on facebook mate so will be there for sure!
> 
> Good leg workout big boy, where you ordering trunks from mate? How you getting on? Not long left, just under 4 weeks?


Cheers bud and ill be there for yours even if it means I have to mix with those silly southerners!

Yep 3 weeks 5 days left. Ordering from harlequin mate. 22quid. Just need to give them the size and what weight I think I'll be on stage. Thinking ill be about 29inch waist as I'm under 32 now and can see water on back and abs to come off. Where you getting yours from?

Leg workout was beastly. Shame Danny didn't turn up as I had him at 5am this morning off his box talking nonsense. So he's not moved off his couch all day. I know I could of pushed a few more reps out or go a little heavier with someone there but think I pushed as much as I could on my own.

How you feeling?


----------



## Milky

Where is the show mate ?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud and ill be there for yours even if it means I have to mix with those silly southerners!
> 
> Yep 3 weeks 5 days left. Ordering from harlequin mate. 22quid. Just need to give them the size and what weight I think I'll be on stage. Thinking ill be about 29inch waist as I'm under 32 now and can see water on back and abs to come off. Where you getting yours from?
> 
> Leg workout was beastly. Shame Danny didn't turn up as I had him at 5am this morning off his box talking nonsense. So he's not moved off his couch all day. I know I could of pushed a few more reps out or go a little heavier with someone there but think I pushed as much as I could on my own.
> 
> How you feeling?


No idea mate when your's come I'll have to come over and you can parade them for me see if there any good 

Feel rough 24/7 atm not sleeping but I'll adjust in the next few days and be fine, just getting used to new diet and much lower carbs I think. Be worth it in the end I hope!

Got legs tomorrow after work, now that's going to be a tough one I can feel it now.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Where is the show mate ?


Whitehaven mate! I don't think I could of chose anywhere further away!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Whitehaven mate! I don't think I could of chose anywhere further away!


Fu*k me your not kidding !

What date ?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No idea mate when your's come I'll have to come over and you can parade them for me see if there any good
> 
> Feel rough 24/7 atm not sleeping but I'll adjust in the next few days and be fine, just getting used to new diet and much lower carbs I think. Be worth it in the end I hope!
> 
> Got legs tomorrow after work, now that's going to be a tough one I can feel it now.


Me parade in a pair of undies? I'd never do such a thing! Ha!

I got about 4 hours kip last night with everyone at mine, plus a couple problems with the ex as well which doesn't help! You will get used to it mate. My carbs got cut dramatically a couple weeks ago and I didn't struggle at all. They've been cut a little again this week but I actually don't mind. I know I can cope with cutting them. I've got some melatonin i can send you a few tabs if you want, see if that helps you sleep?

Is it like 1000 sets of squats or something? Haha


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Fu*k me your not kidding !
> 
> What date ?


22nd June pal. It's the Muscletalk champs fault for changing the frigging date! I'd of done that if it was 30th June!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Me parade in a pair of undies? I'd never do such a thing! Ha!
> 
> I got about 4 hours kip last night with everyone at mine, plus a couple problems with the ex as well which doesn't help! You will get used to it mate. My carbs got cut dramatically a couple weeks ago and I didn't struggle at all. They've been cut a little again this week but I actually don't mind. I know I can cope with cutting them. I've got some melatonin i can send you a few tabs if you want, see if that helps you sleep?
> 
> Is it like 1000 sets of squats or something? Haha


Haha you'll be whoring yourself out for muscle worship with Justin Tayler in no time!

I've got zopiclone and nytol mate just don't like using them, I've had no sleep for a few in a row now though so going to knock myself out tonight 

I have no idea, the suspense is killing me! It's heavy squat week though after high intensity legs last week (drop sets, giant sets etc) been alternating heavy DL on back day and heavy squat weeks so as not to do both same week.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha you'll be whoring yourself out for muscle worship with Justin Tayler in no time!
> 
> I've got zopiclone and nytol mate just don't like using them, I've had no sleep for a few in a row now though so going to knock myself out tonight
> 
> I have no idea, the suspense is killing me! It's heavy squat week though after high intensity legs last week (drop sets, giant sets etc) been alternating heavy DL on back day and heavy squat weeks so as not to do both same week.


Haha mate I'm not pretty enough for them and imagine if I did and became best buds with the Harrison Twins. Scott would never forgive me haha!

Ill sleep well tonight for sure. Am dropping off now!!

I think it'll be a lovely hard sickening workout so you'll love it!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Honestly pal i don't expect anyone to come as its so far away. I'm amazed a load of my mates want to come as its a good 2 hours travel from mine.
> 
> Just ordering my smugglers tomorrow. Thinking going for pink and gold


I'm serious about coming mate, just some bits to tie up my end really and I'll bomb it up there lol

Go pink!! You'll drawn the judges eyes more


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I'm serious about coming mate, just some bits to tie up my end really and I'll bomb it up there lol
> 
> Go pink!! You'll drawn the judges eyes more


Mate if you do make sure you say hello and you'll no doubt spot Scott and Will anyway so go sit with them!

Haha all my friends are calling me gay for doing this so if i put on pink ones I'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## defdaz

I guess the good thing about that show is no other bugger will bother going to it - **** end of nowhere! 

Keep doing what you're doing mate!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> I guess the good thing about that show is no other bugger will bother going to it - **** end of nowhere!
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing mate!


hahah i know mate but i probably still wont place!

You excited about your show?

Yep i'm keeping going, next two weeks are pretty much a deplete according to Scott so they're gonna be hard but i'm ready. I'm knackered today as think leg day yesterday took it out of me, plus sleep wasn't the best. looks like i'll start dosing up on the melatonin now to help.

this evening is chest with Scott so should be a good beasting. Gonna get early nights this week which will obviously help tiredness but also i know i'll be hungry so would rather just sleep then sit there craving


----------



## liam0810

Chest was well and truly fried tonight with Scott.

Incline hammer strength plate loaded press

80 x 8

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5 dropset 120 x 6, 80 x 10, 40 x 10 (hold at top 10secs) 10 (hold at half way 10secs)

Incline DB flyes

20kg dbs x 10

30 x 10

45 x 10

Dips

BW x 9

+20 x 5

+40 x 8

Decline Bench press dead stop on chest

60 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 8

90 x 8

Pec Dec

50 x 15

65 x 15

Cables

4 plates x 10 to bottom, 10 to chest height

4 plates x 15, 15

4 plates x 20, 35 (i think lost count, inc stretches and peak contractions)

Done!


----------



## Suprakill4

Flyes with 45kg dumbells fcuking hell lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Suprakill4 said:


> Flyes with 45kg dumbells fcuking hell lol.


Beat me to it, fcuk me! Thats some weight...


----------



## Dagman72

Ben_Dover said:


> Beat me to it, fcuk me! Thats some weight...


jumping from 30 to 45 - very impressive liam.


----------



## liam0810

Dagman72 said:


> jumping from 30 to 45 - very impressive liam.





Ben_Dover said:


> Beat me to it, fcuk me! Thats some weight...





Suprakill4 said:


> Flyes with 45kg dumbells fcuking hell lol.


Surprised myself. Should of been 40's but couldn't find them so said to Scott "fcuk it, lets try 45's"


----------



## liam0810

Today is rest day from weights so i've done 30mins cardio this morning and will do 25mins after work with about 15mins on abs.

Feeling less tired today and not as grumpy. Also hunger seems to be in check. Might be due to taking a D-Hacks Ultra Burn which are awesome. Shame i only have 18 left now and can't get anymore!

Chest is a little sore but will get worse as day goes on. Tomorrow i think is back or delts with @Bad Alan and @dutch_scott. Looking forward to training with Will unless its back and then i look like a weak little boy!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Today is rest day from weights so i've done 30mins cardio this morning and will do 25mins after work with about 15mins on abs.
> 
> Feeling less tired today and not as grumpy. Also hunger seems to be in check. Might be due to taking a D-Hacks Ultra Burn which are awesome. Shame i only have 18 left now and can't get anymore!
> 
> Chest is a little sore but will get worse as day goes on. Tomorrow i think is back or delts with @Bad Alan and @dutch_scott. Looking forward to training with Will unless its back and then i look like a weak little boy!


Whats in the ultraburn mate?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Whats in the ultraburn mate?


its got this in it

contains

30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

10mg sibutramine!

Its like the old elite nutrition UWS but now they've gone and now these have gone, i need a new supplier of them! I love them!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> its got this in it
> 
> contains
> 
> 30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine
> 
> 10MG Yohimbine hcl
> 
> 10mg Synephrine HCL
> 
> 200mg caffeine
> 
> 10mg sibutramine!
> 
> Its like the old elite nutrition UWS but now they've gone and now these have gone, i need a new supplier of them! I love them!


I want some 

Any come down or anything..... ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow they sounds good.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I want some
> 
> Any come down or anything..... ?


Na not really, you whizz your t1ts off for first few hours then i feel dead happy and mellow. Think it might have MDMA in it as well haha! Really need to find someone new who is gonna produce these as they are best thing i've taken.



Suprakill4 said:


> Wow they sounds good.


They are mate, they're awesome! Alot can't handle how strong they are but i love them


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Incline press was 160kg mate 4x20s per side killer workout!
> 
> Liam stil either beat me or equalled me and I'm on my way back hard grrr


Oh yeah forgot it went to 4 plates a side! haha!

I'll keep trying to beat you on chest and delts! Then in off season gotta beat you on everything else!


----------



## liam0810

Quick pic to show you how gaunt I'm starting to look in the face! If anyone knows of any parts in films about concentration camps let me know


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Quick pic to show you how gaunt I'm starting to look in the face! If anyone knows of any parts in films about concentration camps let me know


Schindlers List remake maybe


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Schindlers List remake maybe


Maybe mate or maybe just a new film with me as the main star! You could be an SS guard


----------



## Suprakill4

Are you getting comments from people asking if your ill, they really bored me!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Quick pic to show you how gaunt I'm starting to look in the face! If anyone knows of any parts in films about concentration camps let me know


****ing hell!

how you feeling in general?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> ****ing hell!
> 
> how you feeling in general?


Feeling great until yesterday, now starting to feel a little lethargic but nothing too bad. I think next week will be worse!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you getting comments from people asking if your ill, they really bored me!


Yeah a few mate. My PA has been off for a week and she was shocked about how much i've changed. My mates coming around later and i can guarantee she gets upset as she's not seen me since i started!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Yeah a few mate. My PA has been off for a week and she was shocked about how much i've changed. My mates coming around later and i can guarantee she gets upset as she's not seen me since i started!


is that the one who cried when u got fatter?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> is that the one who cried when u got fatter?


hahaha yep that's Laura! She even said the other day on the phone "you know i'll probably cry when i see you coz you'll be looking ill!" can't win with her!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> hahaha yep that's Laura! She even said the other day on the phone "you know i'll probably cry when i see you coz you'll be looking ill!" can't win with her!


Women for u lol


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah a few mate. My PA has been off for a week and she was shocked about how much i've changed. My mates coming around later and i can guarantee she gets upset as she's not seen me since i started!


Its really annoying get used to it mate, if people in your workplace are anything like the cvnts in my place.


----------



## MRSTRONG

liam0810 said:


> Quick pic to show you how gaunt I'm starting to look in the face! If anyone knows of any parts in films about concentration camps let me know


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Its really annoying get used to it mate, if people in your workplace are anything like the cvnts in my place.


haha they're not cnuts mate but they tell me how it is! I've gone from being too big according to my boss and looking like a gorilla to having the face of a skeleton!


----------



## liam0810

ewen said:


> View attachment 122882


There's more fat on that face than mine!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> haha they're not cnuts mate but they tell me how it is! I've gone from being too big according to my boss and looking like a gorilla to having the face of a skeleton!


Mine just say it cos it annoys me. Funny how quiet they have now gone now i have prper filled out again and nearly a stone and half heavier than dieted weight already lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

liam0810 said:


> There's more fat on that face than mine!


it`s better looking aswell :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca

ewen said:


> it`s better looking aswell :whistling:


duno about that :wub:


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Mine just say it cos it annoys me. Funny how quiet they have now gone now i have prper filled out again and nearly a stone and half heavier than dieted weight already lol.


are you still lean? I'm gonna probably put a stone on or more in rebound but want to stay lean but put weight on face, if possible!



ewen said:


> it`s better looking aswell :whistling:


Stop flirting with me Ewen you have a missus!



Sambuca said:


> duno about that :wub:


Cheers Sam, shame your sisters don't think that


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> are you still lean? I'm gonna probably put a stone on or more in rebound but want to stay lean but put weight on face, if possible!
> 
> Stop flirting with me Ewen you have a missus!
> 
> Cheers Sam, shame your sisters don't think that


Still lean yes as cant add fat that quickly ,wattery YES. My water has rebounded mate depite keeping it high and vit c moderately high but im told this should level out shortly. Im not too fussed, i have a new focus now.


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> are you still lean? I'm gonna probably put a stone on or more in rebound but want to stay lean but put weight on face, if possible!
> 
> Stop flirting with me Ewen you have a missus!
> 
> Cheers Sam, shame your sisters don't think that


i did tell my younger one she had an northen monkey admirer;D

some of her stalkers thought i was her bf when i went out with her saturday. got a load of texts asking who her new bf was&#8230;.. some fking nobbers about by me


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> i did tell my younger one she had an northen monkey admirer;D
> 
> some of her stalkers thought i was her bf when i went out with her saturday. got a load of texts asking who her new bf was&#8230;.. some fking nobbers about by me


Send her up this way i'll take her out, no nobbers around here! Actually its Manchester its predominately nobs


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> *Send her up this way i'll take her out*, no nobbers around here! Actually its Manchester its predominately nobs


every time I come in here, you being a whore


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> every time I come in here, you being a whore


A whore? I'm just being friendly!


----------



## liam0810




----------



## Jay.32

looking lean :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> looking lean :thumbup1:


Still over 3 weeks mate so got a lot to go yet in my eyes. A lot on legs and glutes, a little on lower back and on abs. Scott said next weeks gonna be tough but am ready for it! Need to get posing routine sorted now!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Still over 3 weeks mate so got a lot to go yet in my eyes. A lot on legs and glutes, a little on lower back and on abs. Scott said next weeks gonna be tough but am ready for it! Need to get posing routine sorted now!


Have you started with routine yet???


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good mate!! Are these videos and pics taken on a fcuking nokia 3210 or something though?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Have you started with routine yet???


Nope, Scott needs to send me tune then i can start! I know before you say it i need to practice practice practice!



Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good mate!! Are these videos and pics taken on a fcuking nokia 3210 or something though?


Haha mate its Scott's Iphone, no idea why quality is so bad!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Nope, Scott needs to send me tune then i can start! I know before you say it i need to practice practice practice!
> 
> Haha mate its Scott's Iphone, no idea why quality is so bad!


All the pictures seem bad quality for an iphone too mate. God knows. Look good regardless.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> All the pictures seem bad quality for an iphone too mate. God knows. Look good regardless.


Don't think Iphone 4's have great cameras do they? Anyway we'll get some proper pics closer to show time!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Nope, Scott needs to send me tune then i can start! I know before you say it i need to practice practice practice!
> 
> Haha mate its Scott's Iphone, no idea why quality is so bad!


Mate I now realise i made a big mistake not learning this much earlier..... everyone one else in my class had been practising for atleast 12 weeks.. and it showed mate lol.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Mate I now realise i made a big mistake not learning this much earlier..... everyone one else in my class had been practising for atleast 12 weeks.. and it showed mate lol.


I know mate, really need to start practicing. How long was your routine?

Oh and i've just bought some of this for the next couple weeks:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walden-Farms-Chocolate-Peanut-Spread/dp/B007VA2E0G/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369923624&sr=8-6&keywords=walden+farms


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, really need to start practicing. How long was your routine?
> 
> Oh and i've just bought some of this for the next couple weeks:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walden-Farms-Chocolate-Peanut-Spread/dp/B007VA2E0G/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369923624&sr=8-6&keywords=walden+farms


that looks amazing


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, really need to start practicing. How long was your routine?
> 
> Oh and i've just bought some of this for the next couple weeks:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walden-Farms-Chocolate-Peanut-Spread/dp/B007VA2E0G/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369923624&sr=8-6&keywords=walden+farms


we could have 1 min 30 secs. mine was about 1 min 15 secs

mm looks tasty


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> that looks amazing





Jay.32 said:


> we could have 1 min 30 secs. mine was about 1 min 15 secs
> 
> mm looks tasty


Think i'll get some music sorted next couple days and practice and practice some more!

I've now got coke zero, jelly setting in the fridge and this stuff on its way. Sweet cravings should be ok now! Now all i need is calorie free pizza and chips and gravy!


----------



## Jay.32

I did 30 mins per night for last 2 weeks


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Think i'll get some music sorted next couple days and practice and practice some more!
> 
> I've now got coke zero, jelly setting in the fridge and this stuff on its way. Sweet cravings should be ok now! Now all i need is calorie free pizza and chips and gravy!


you ok to drink coke zero while dieting? might sound silly but i guess u would cut it out last week?

haha calorie free pizza and chips would be amazing&#8230;.. 

keep going buddy!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> you ok to drink coke zero while dieting? might sound silly but i guess u would cut it out last week?
> 
> haha calorie free pizza and chips would be amazing&#8230;..
> 
> keep going buddy!


Yeah pal Scott said I can probably have it till a couple days out. I won't be drinking much a day probably only a glass, same as with jelly, just when I need it.

Am keeping going now mate even if I am getting more nervous by the hour ha!


----------



## Sambuca

is this something you would like to do again?

i like a can of pepsi max every known again but it doesnt compare to full fat coke ;(


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> is this something you would like to do again?
> 
> i like a can of pepsi max every known again but it doesnt compare to full fat coke ;(


Yeah mate defo doing again. This is just to get up there, next time is to win!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate defo doing again. This is just to get up there, next time is to win!


Think you hae every chance this time bud but know your train of thought.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good in the video, nice form too! i'm wànk on cables.

Who's the posh voice over :lol:

And cheers for the choc PB link, defo grabbing some of that bad boy!

@Sambuca it's all about the coke zero buddy......


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Looking good in the video, nice form too! i'm wànk on cables.
> 
> Who's the posh voice over :lol:
> 
> And cheers for the choc PB link, defo grabbing some of that bad boy!
> 
> @Sambuca it's all about the coke zero buddy......
> 
> View attachment 123068


your not one of these idiots routing through boxes of bottled coke to find one with your name on are you. Their like fcuking animals doing it in tesco!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> your not one of these idiots routing through boxes of bottled coke to find one with your name on are you. Their like fcuking animals doing it in tesco!!!!


Lol.

Nah, sister got it me


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Nah, sister got it me


PHEW! You just marginally scraped being on my ignore list lmao.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> PHEW! You just marginally scraped being on my ignore list lmao.


Who said that......

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Looking good in the video, nice form too! i'm wànk on cables.
> 
> Who's the posh voice over :lol:
> 
> And cheers for the choc PB link, defo grabbing some of that bad boy!
> 
> @Sambuca it's all about the coke zero buddy......
> 
> View attachment 123068


The voice is Scott's mate. He defo stands out in my gym as everyones stronf mancunian! Scott can't understand most of them!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> The voice is Scott's mate. He defo stands out in my gym as everyones stronf mancunian! Scott can't understand most of them!


Pmsl I know it's him ya gret' wet lettuce 

I bet he gets some looks bless him 

Then again, it is Manchester and anything goes :lol:


----------



## Fatboy80

Looking good in here Liam!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I know it's him ya gret' wet lettuce
> 
> I bet he gets some looks bless him
> 
> Then again, it is Manchester and anything goes :lol:


Ha sorry mate, I'm starting to get a little slow now and yes more than normal.

Cant wait to dig into my cal free pb


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Looking good in here Liam!


Cheers buddy


----------



## liam0810

Anwyay better post about training. Again no training partner which wasn't great but hes been in great yarmouth all day with work. I need a partner on the dole I think!

Back tonight

DY rows

120 x 10

140 x 6

160 x 4 PB

T bar rows

100 x 8

120 x 6

120 x 4

One arm rows

60 x 12

65 x 10

Rest pause shrugs

240 x 4,4,4,3

Wide pulldowns good full stretch

10 plates x 10

11 x 10 x 2

Hyper extensions

Bw+20 x 6 dropped weight x 8

Bw+10 x 8 x 2

Calve raises

160 x 8 x 3

15 Mins on treadmill.

Feel ok today. Eating mince now then a little jelly and a chicken breast before bed.

Not much planned this weekend apart from a friend coming round Friday and saturday after she's finished in her club. She usually turns up at 3am so gonna make sure I get a few hours sleep beforehand as sleep is very important now.

Tomorrow is favourite day. Delts!


----------



## Bad Alan

Saw vid's of you today Liam, look spot on really pleased for you. As I said really looking forward to seeing you up there mate, getting tough now but keep grinding it'll be worth it not long left!

I've been smashing the jelly back ha, love the stuff !


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Ha sorry mate, I'm starting to get a little slow now and yes more than normal.
> 
> Cant wait to dig into my cal free pb


Yeah I guessed mate. Not long now and you'll have full use of your brain again 

I know! I already mix Nutella with PB lol so this will be gooooooood :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Saw vid's of you today Liam, look spot on really pleased for you. As I said really looking forward to seeing you up there mate, getting tough now but keep grinding it'll be worth it not long left!
> 
> I've been smashing the jelly back ha, love the stuff !


Just having it now mate haha

I'll keep going, no doubt about it. Gonna get a lot tougher but not long now


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Just having it now mate haha
> 
> I'll keep going, no doubt about it. Gonna get a lot tougher but not long now


No doubt's you'll be peeled mate, that face must get filled back out by holiday time though lol you'll be scaring all the bird's off !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No doubt's you'll be peeled mate, that face must get filled back out by holiday time though lol you'll be scaring all the bird's off !


Haha I know mate, thats gonna be Scott's biggest challenge to get face sorted for maga.

Just had the girl who came up from London on and she said she might be in maga when I'm there! Can't be having that! The bird from Wakey is there to but thats easy enough to cope with ha!


----------



## liam0810

Off to do delts in a couple hours. Hunger has been ridiculous today! Tomorrow gonna have a lie in before cardio then gonna walk the streets instead of treadmill for a change. If weathers decent next week might do this before work instead of gym.

Got email before saying my choc spread and sauce had been posted, then seen it won't be here till next Saturday! Kn0bhead here chose next day but then added something else as didn't realise it put it back to 3-5 working days. I nearly cried, little things are getting to me now and I'm getting quite short with people if they say the littlest thing I don't like.

Got a BBQ tomorrow for my twin cousins bday but seriously cannot be bothered, would rather just lock myself away! If you can't tell I'm in a mood today ha!


----------



## ditz

I've ordered about 30 bottles of sauces from that place Liam :lol:

Good man for finding that!!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Off to do delts in a couple hours. Hunger has been ridiculous today! Tomorrow gonna have a lie in before cardio then gonna walk the streets instead of treadmill for a change. If weathers decent next week might do this before work instead of gym.
> 
> Got email before saying my choc spread and sauce had been posted, then seen it won't be here till next Saturday! Kn0bhead here chose next day but then added something else as didn't realise it put it back to 3-5 working days. I nearly cried, little things are getting to me now and I'm getting quite short with people if they say the littlest thing I don't like.
> 
> Got a BBQ tomorrow for my twin cousins bday but seriously cannot be bothered, would rather just lock myself away! If you can't tell I'm in a mood today ha!


Littlest things hey.......

Liam your a cùnt 

I have no idea what it's like mate, but it'll be worth it won't it.

Choc PB spread is annoying, if mine comes first I'll keep quiet


----------



## liam0810

@ditz and @robLET I'm upset about my spread. Honestly it's proper upset me! Haha!

Cardiff Sports Nutrition do it and I think Scott's in Cardiff today/tomoz if he is I'm gonna beg him to get me some.

Also should of had my Pre workout Cobra Labs The Curse this week but nope not here. Paid for it at Bodypower and was promised it would be here last Friday, rang them and they said there's a back log. Could do with it at the moment as don't have any Pre workout to take and need it!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> @ditz and @robLET I'm upset about my spread. Honestly it's proper upset me! Haha!
> 
> Cardiff Sports Nutrition do it and I think Scott's in Cardiff today/tomoz if he is I'm gonna beg him to get me some.
> 
> Also should of had my Pre workout Cobra Labs The Curse this week but nope not here. Paid for it at Bodypower and was promised it would be here last Friday, rang them and they said there's a back log. Could do with it at the moment as don't have any Pre workout to take and need it!


3-4g of Speed pre workout along with some Earl Grey tea should do the trick...

Try it and let me know how you get on.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> 3-4g of Speed pre workout along with some Earl Grey tea should do the trick...
> 
> Try it and let me know how you get on.


I'd actually love that right now!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'd actually love that right now!


Tell me about it! I'm so close to racking up every morning before cardio


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it! I'm so close to racking up every morning before cardio


I'm proper tempted to get something to give me a boost in the mornings and before training


----------



## Sweat

Slippery slope if you do or would be for me at least, too addictive. lol.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Slippery slope if you do or would be for me at least, too addictive. lol.


Yep that's true pal, luckily I don't have an addictive personality but still wouldn't wanna be having it all the time, just in case


----------



## UK1989

You on low carbs now then buddy for the final few weeks?


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> The voice is Scott's mate. He defo stands out in my gym as everyones stronf mancunian! Scott can't understand most of them!


It's like that in mine, I struggled to begin with for one or two of the older Geordies lol


----------



## liam0810

UK1989 said:


> You on low carbs now then buddy for the final few weeks?


Yeah bud, not much at all but cut even more next week. I can cope with no carbs it's just cravings that is making me moody. But this is what it's all about!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> It's like that in mine, I struggled to begin with for one or two of the older Geordies lol


Thought you were Geordiev


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Thought you were Geordiev


Ive lived here 6 years, from a hour away mate


----------



## UK1989

liam0810 said:


> Yeah bud, not much at all but cut even more next week. I can cope with no carbs it's just cravings that is making me moody. But this is what it's all about!


Yeah, i've finally realised that for someone like me who really struggles to get lean, lower carbs will just have to be a way of life if i wanna look good/ripped with a top off! Gotta face the facts I have.

You're doing well though, grafting away so keep it going!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Ive lived here 6 years, from a hour away mate


Is your accent that much different?


----------



## liam0810

UK1989 said:


> Yeah, i've finally realised that for someone like me who really struggles to get lean, lower carbs will just have to be a way of life if i wanna look good/ripped with a top off! Gotta face the facts I have.
> 
> You're doing well though, grafting away so keep it going!


I've only been low carbs last couple weeks pal, were pretty high till then but need to drop them now to deplete.

Cheers buddy, it's getting hard now but to be fair I've had it easy upto now so deserve to be punished now haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Is your accent that much different?


Yeh north Yorkshire mate haha Northallerton, the home of the most horrid sluts in the universe


----------



## Sharpy76

@liam0810 if you want mate i could spare some of my Ultra Burn to help you out if you're running low (pretty sure you said you was?!).

What with prep getting tough, you'll be needing them more than me lol

Let me know fella!

Be happy to help out if i can


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Yeh north Yorkshire mate haha Northallerton, the home of the most horrid sluts in the universe


Didn't know you were a Yorkshire lad! I'm moving Northallerton, did I tell you?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> @liam0810 if you want mate i could spare some of my Ultra Burn to help you out if you're running low (pretty sure you said you was?!).
> 
> What with prep getting tough, you'll be needing them more than me lol
> 
> Let me know fella!
> 
> Be happy to help out if i can


Mate that would be amazing!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Mate that would be amazing!!!!


No probs fella.

How many do you do a day? One?

3wks left on prep?

Pretty sure i've got about 30, will that do?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> No probs fella.
> 
> How many do you do a day? One?
> 
> 3wks left on prep?
> 
> Pretty sure i've got about 30, will that do?


Yeah one a day so 30 would be amazing. I think I might love you


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Yeah one a day so 30 would be amazing. I think I might love you


Lol, you're welcome pal.

PM your addy and i'll come round and give you some man meat.................errr send them off on Mondayh34r:


----------



## UK1989

Sourcing???^^^^ :ban:

...


----------



## Bad Alan

UK1989 said:


> Sourcing???^^^^ :ban:
> 
> ...


Get out....


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, you're welcome pal.
> 
> PM your addy and i'll come round and give you some man meat.................errr send them off on Mondayh34r:


If its covered in cal free choc peanut butter ill have it!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Get out....


Yep get out now


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> @liam0810 if you want mate i could spare some of my Ultra Burn to help you out if you're running low (pretty sure you said you was?!).
> 
> What with prep getting tough, you'll be needing them more than me lol
> 
> Let me know fella!
> 
> Be happy to help out if i can


Very decent of you mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> No probs fella.
> 
> How many do you do a day? One?
> 
> 3wks left on prep?
> 
> Pretty sure i've got about 30, will that do?


I don't care what they say, I think your alright Sharpy


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Key word here, Liam looks awesome
> 
> Taper huge
> 
> Full! Arms in ! Chest and delts full which were weak points ! Looks sick
> 
> Abbs split veins all over
> 
> Legs last but they balance well
> 
> So happy how he's come on
> 
> Both going to be happy boys with their own effort one thing they do us they stick to orders and Graft immensely proud as Liam also bangs lots do a true champ


Cheers mate,

Not blowing smoke up Scotts ar$e as he gets that enough haha  . But all I've done is follow what he's told me to do.

3 weeks left now and had a good talk with him this morning so I know whats going on next couple weeks.

And I'm trying to bang loads but its tiring now. Just got home now and the bird who was round last night is still in bed. She's taking liberties as I've usually kicked them out by 9


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> Not blowing smoke up Scotts ar$e as he gets that enough haha  . But all I've done is follow what he's told me to do.
> 
> 3 weeks left now and had a good talk with him this morning so I know whats going on next couple weeks.
> 
> And I'm trying to bang loads but its tiring now. Just got home now and the bird who was round last night is still in bed. She's taking liberties as I've usually kicked them out by 9


Youl be needing Vs soon this close in ha ha


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Youl be needing Vs soon this close in ha ha


Mate I actually cant be bothered now! Supposed to have a bird round next friday and one up from London Saturday, I'd rather just sit in on my own watching man v food


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Mate I actually cant be bothered now! Supposed to have a bird round next friday and one up from London Saturday, I'd rather just sit in on my own watching man v food


Girls are for puffs anyway


----------



## Guest

It's like Crazy Larry says in Layer Cake.

'Shagging women is for puffs'


----------



## Queenie

Liam... the rudimental tune... been trying to think of it for ages but that's what u should have x


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> It's like Crazy Larry says in Layer Cake.
> 
> 'Shagging women is for puffs'


I agree with you and Mark that's why I'm strictly about the livestock nowadays.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Liam... the rudimental tune... been trying to think of it for ages but that's what u should have x


Which one Queenie? There's a few?


----------



## liam0810

So today has been a decent day, no bad mood really, did a decent bit of cardio this morning then went gym at 5.30 and did arms. Session was

Cables curls x 15

DB curls x 8

Straight bar press downs x 10

DB kickbacks x 10

All done one after another no rest. Then at end 3 mins rest and repeat 10 times. By the end arms were pumped up and looked good.

Looking lean today, veins seem to be appearing everywhere, which is good! Think I'm well on course as main thing for me for this show is I want my condition to be nailed as I know in first timers there's gonna be lads who are carrying a lot more muscle than me. I just hope my condition is best on stage!


----------



## Sharpy76

Gym at 5:30?! Eager beaver!! Fairplay though mate

We're all our own worst critics so for you yourself to say you're looking lean, things must be really coming along now!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Gym at 5:30?! Eager beaver!! Fairplay though mate
> 
> We're all our own worst critics so for you yourself to say you're looking lean, things must be really coming along now!


5.30pm mate not am, I'm not that eager! Haha!

Yeah Im coming in, it's slowed a little this week but that's what Scott wants. Diet changes next week and cardio upped so will speed it up. Will weigh myself tomorrow morning but have probably dropped 1kg this week in total. If I drop 2kg of fat next couple weeks then water manip and carb up ill probably be stepping on stage at about 83-85kg


----------



## jon-kent

@liam0810

PicsornoDDB 

Ive got a 2yr old ddb boy, didnt think it was right to ask for pics in the other thread.


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> @liam0810
> 
> PicsornoDDB
> 
> Ive got a 2yr old ddb boy, didnt think it was right to ask for pics in the other thread.


Here she is mate. Love of my life!


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> Here she is mate. Love of my life!


Hahaha wicked mate ! Shes lovely, big ole head on her !

My son -


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha wicked mate ! Shes lovely, big ole head on her !
> 
> My son -
> 
> View attachment 123322
> View attachment 123323


He looks huge! They're belting dogs I think with great personalities. Lola is so stubborn and falls out with you if she doesn't get her own way haha! I've not had her much recently as been so busy on weekends. Think ill get her tomorrow for a good long walk and let her chase squirrels!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> 5.30pm mate not am, I'm not that eager! Haha!
> 
> Yeah Im coming in, it's slowed a little this week but that's what Scott wants. Diet changes next week and cardio upped so will speed it up. Will weigh myself tomorrow morning but have probably dropped 1kg this week in total. If I drop 2kg of fat next couple weeks then water manip and carb up ill probably be stepping on stage at about 83-85kg


Lol, i misread your post, my bad.

I see "morning" and "5:30" in the same sentence and assumed....

Anyway, you'll be ripped to shreds at that weight!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, i misread your post, my bad.
> 
> I see "morning" and "5:30" in the same sentence and assumed....
> 
> Anyway, you'll be ripped to shreds at that weight!!


No mate, I don't think I'd cope with 5.30 starts for cardio let alone with weights. Full marks to the lads who are training at that time, I just wouldn't have the strength to push myself as much as needed.

So today is rest day but am getting up in 5 then hitting the streets for about 45 mins cardio, will no doubt end up an as usually walk further than I should do! Then later gonna go for a sauna and jacuzzi with my mate. Rest of the day will be chilling out on the couch dreaming of food!


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> He looks huge! They're belting dogs I think with great personalities. Lola is so stubborn and falls out with you if she doesn't get her own way haha! I've not had her much recently as been so busy on weekends. Think ill get her tomorrow for a good long walk and let her chase squirrels!


Yeah he is mate lol he's only just over 2yrs old but he weighs over 10st, hes already got problems with his hips and he tore his ACL in his knee a few months ago so he's paying a price for being so big but he flys around all over the place lol, his knee is rehabed now though and getting stronger.


----------



## Sharpy76

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha wicked mate ! Shes lovely, big ole head on her !
> 
> My son -
> 
> View attachment 123322
> View attachment 123323


Almost make's me want to get a dog with these doggie pics!

Love the second one, it's like she's saying, "Nope, i ain't looking at the camera, let alone say cheese, now fvck off, i'm busy" :lol:

Very cute though!


----------



## jon-kent

Sharpy76 said:


> Almost make's me want to get a dog with these doggie pics!
> 
> Love the second one, it's like she's saying, "Nope, i ain't looking at the camera, let alone say cheese, now fvck off, i'm busy" :lol:
> 
> Very cute though!


Hahaha get one mate ! But get ready to fall in love lol.

We decorated and moved the sofa's about so thats him looking out the window waiting to see a cat or someone coming up to the front door lol, this is how he used to stay before we moved the sofa away from the window


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha get one mate ! But get ready to fall in love lol.
> 
> We decorated and moved the sofa's about so thats him looking out the window waiting to see a cat or someone coming up to the front door lol, this is how he used to stay before we moved the sofa away from the window
> 
> View attachment 123339


Lola loves to sit at my window in my bedroom and watch people. At my mums if someone knocks on the door she runs barking and jumps at the door with some force. If people don't know her they sh1t themselves and think she's terrifying. Truth is she's probably te gentlest dog I've had. She's scared of a lot of dogs as well even though she's huge. Although she does seem to have a particular hatred for schnauzers! We had her spade before Xmas and poor dog has out 2 stone on. I'm trying to get vets to put her on dog equivalent of thyroxine but they're not having it ha!


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> Lola loves to sit at my window in my bedroom and watch people. At my mums if someone knocks on the door she runs barking and jumps at the door with some force. If people don't know her they sh1t themselves and think she's terrifying. Truth is she's probably te gentlest dog I've had. She's scared of a lot of dogs as well even though she's huge. Although she does seem to have a particular hatred for schnauzers! We had her spade before Xmas and poor dog has out 2 stone on. I'm trying to get vets to put her on dog equivalent of thyroxine but they're not having it ha!


Hahah must be a ddb thing lol. Bruce hates german shephards for some reason ! I mean fcuking hates them ! Proper hulks out and his barks make your insides vibrate ! Fcuking germans hahaha


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Hahah must be a ddb thing lol. Bruce hates german shephards for some reason ! I mean fcuking hates them ! Proper hulks out and his barks make your insides vibrate ! Fcuking germans hahaha


Well he is French so he will hate the Germans after WW2 haha!


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> Well he is French so he will hate the Germans after WW2 haha!


Hahaha thats what my dad said !


----------



## liam0810

Found out before that when we go Magaluf in 6 weeks that we are going wrestlers again. Last time I went as hulk hogan so need a new one. Anyone got any ideas? Oh and anyone got any old boxing boots? Size 8 or 9.


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Found out before that when we go Magaluf in 6 weeks that we are going wrestlers again. Last time I went as hulk hogan so need a new one. Anyone got any ideas? Oh and anyone got any old boxing boots? Size 8 or 9.


Superfly Jimmy Snuka.


----------



## liam0810

Fatboy80 said:


> Superfly Jimmy Snuka.


Need tiger skin tight shorts!


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Need tiger skin tight shorts!


You'd also have to jump off high things on to people on the floor.


----------



## NorthernSoul

what time in the day do you take ultra burn liam? and how do u find sleeping on them because i just cant get to sleep when i take one at 6am in the morning when i wake up and get tobed for about 11pm....but end up staying awake till like 1 or 2am!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> what time in the day do you take ultra burn liam? and how do u find sleeping on them because i just cant get to sleep when i take one at 6am in the morning when i wake up and get tobed for about 11pm....but end up staying awake till like 1 or 2am!


Take it usually when I wake mate, so yesterday was about 8.30, today was 5 mins ago. Last night I couldn't sleep but I always seem to struggle sleeping on a Sunday. Plus I had a ultra burn, a couple sugar free red bulls, Fightlinediet pre workout but double dose and also their fat burners so went a bit OTT on the old caffeine. When I did manage to get to sleep my boss rang me p1ssed asking did I put money on his horse coz the fcuking thing won! The only time that horse can actually run it wins! B4stard!

Anyway just checked emails and diet has been changed this week. Nothing too drastic. All sauces have been cut but to be fair i wasn't having much anyway if any at all. Diet is predominantly mince (now turkey), chicken and eggs.

PEDs upped a little to. Gonna start with ultra burn every day now just to give me that extra boost and cardio is upped in the evenings tonight.

Just weighed myself and am down to 83.9kg, am happy with that as looking leaner and starting to see the cuts coming in my legs. They'll be in probably just over a weeks time me thinks.

Posing practice starts properly this week as well. I know all poses just little tweaks here and there I need to do plus need to start practicing holding them for about 45 seconds which is hard!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Found out before that when we go Magaluf in 6 weeks that we are going wrestlers again. Last time I went as hulk hogan so need a new one. Anyone got any ideas? Oh and anyone got any old boxing boots? Size 8 or 9.


Papa Shango


----------



## RACK

Go as one of Demoltion, you'll no doubt have most of the bondage gear lol

Not long left on the prep now mate!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Papa Shango




this was us all so no papa shango.

thiniking kurt angle. nice and easy


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Go as one of Demoltion, you'll no doubt have most of the bondage gear lol
> 
> Not long left on the prep now mate!!


haha mate i was thinking that if i could get another mate to do it with me.

No mate, close now and bricking it. Hows things with you? Hows Gemma doing?


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> haha mate i was thinking that if i could get another mate to do it with me.
> 
> No mate, close now and bricking it. Hows things with you? Hows Gemma doing?


Yuo gotta talk a mate into it!

I'm ok mate, just looking forward to ibiza. Split with Gemma a few weeks ago but hear she's doing a few more shows as wants an inivte to the finals


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 123460
> 
> 
> this was us all so no papa shango.
> 
> thiniking kurt angle. nice and easy
> 
> View attachment 123461


Lol.

Go as Chyna


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Go as Chyna


Haha she's more manly than me!

And empty your messages you sausage


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Yuo gotta talk a mate into it!
> 
> I'm ok mate, just looking forward to ibiza. Split with Gemma a few weeks ago but hear she's doing a few more shows as wants an inivte to the finals


Just sent my mate a pic of them so let's see what he says haha! I'd defo do it!

Gutted for you about Gemma mate but am sure you'll be out sharking soon if not already!

When's Ibiza? I'm there for 4 nights in September. Can't wait!


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Just sent my mate a pic of them so let's see what he says haha! I'd defo do it!
> 
> Gutted for you about Gemma mate but am sure you'll be out sharking soon if not already!
> 
> When's Ibiza? I'm there for 4 nights in September. Can't wait!


Everyone has said I'll be sharking haha, even though I ended it mate it's hit me pretty hard so I'm just keeping myself to myself, think my virginity has grown back though 

Ibiza was/is 9 weeks yesterday and my mate daz has planned an awesome week out, there's not one day/night we're not doing anything. You'll love it out there, a lot different to maga but you just have to see the big clubs. We've got PACHA on the last night and I'll be building up to that all week, it's my fave club ever. Although Avicii at Ushaia to start the hol off will be class


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Everyone has said I'll be sharking haha, even though I ended it mate it's hit me pretty hard so I'm just keeping myself to myself, think my virginity has grown back though
> 
> Ibiza was/is 9 weeks yesterday and my mate daz has planned an awesome week out, there's not one day/night we're not doing anything. You'll love it out there, a lot different to maga but you just have to see the big clubs. We've got PACHA on the last night and I'll be building up to that all week, it's my fave club ever. Although Avicii at Ushaia to start the hol off will be class


Know what you mean mate, I was gutted when split up with Lou in October and then last Sunday had to talk to her again as she said she's still madly in love with me. Was like splitting up again but harder!

Went Ibiza in 2010 mate and I love it. Problem is that it's a stag do again and in some sh1t hole hotel! Will just take a few of the lads, split from the group and do the clubs, bora bora instead of hanging round San Antonio all the time.

Avicii will be amazing!


----------



## RACK

I bumped into Lucy at the weekend too so was hit with a double whammy lol How can an Wreck-It Ralph Looking chubby mofo like me cause so much heart ache haha

Defo do bora bora, west end will be class to have a laugh in when dressed up though.

Have a look on my fb (been quiet on there lately) and my last status shows the week we have planned. I don't use this word a lot but it's gonna be SICK!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I bumped into Lucy at the weekend too so was hit with a double whammy lol How can an Wreck-It Ralph Looking chubby mofo like me cause so much heart ache haha
> 
> Defo do bora bora, west end will be class to have a laugh in when dressed up though.
> 
> Have a look on my fb (been quiet on there lately) and my last status shows the week we have planned. I don't use this word a lot but it's gonna be SICK!!!!!!


I don't know how you do it haha!

West end will be done to get p1ssed and to dig out a few diddlies but not for the whole night! Just looked at your ibiza plans and they're class, defo gonna get the lads on the Pucka up boat party. Looked who's on at Ibiza Rocks and its frigging Skepta and So Solid Crew so will give that a swerve!


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> I bumped into Lucy at the weekend too so was hit with a double whammy lol How can an Wreck-It Ralph Looking chubby mofo like me cause so much heart ache haha
> 
> Defo do bora bora, west end will be class to have a laugh in when dressed up though.
> 
> Have a look on my fb (been quiet on there lately) and my last status shows the week we have planned. I don't use this word a lot but it's gonna be SICK!!!!!!


Wreck it Rack


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Everyone has said I'll be sharking haha, even though I ended it mate it's hit me pretty hard so I'm just keeping myself to myself, think my virginity has grown back though
> 
> Ibiza was/is 9 weeks yesterday and my mate daz has planned an awesome week out, there's not one day/night we're not doing anything. You'll love it out there, a lot different to maga but you just have to see the big clubs. We've got PACHA on the last night and I'll be building up to that all week, it's my fave club ever. Although Avicii at Ushaia to start the hol off will be class


Saw avicii at Ushuaia last year was mint, although I was fairly high at the time!

Would love to stay there for a week but seen the prices!?

I'll be going sometime July I'm in love with the place!


----------



## Sharpy76

Posted off 30 Ultra Burns for you mate. Should have them Wednesday i reckon

*DISCLAIMER*

If, on show day, @liam0810 decides to take an Ultra Burn, then proceeds to proudly sport what is commonly known as the "Camel Toe" instead of a buldge in his budgie smugglers, @Sharpy76 accepts no responsibility whatsoever.....

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Posted off 30 Ultra Burns for you mate. Should have them Wednesday i reckon
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*
> 
> If, on show day, @liam0810 decides to take an Ultra Burn, then proceeds to proudly sport what is commonly known as the "Camel Toe" instead of a buldge in his budgie smugglers, @Sharpy76 accepts no responsibility whatsoever.....
> 
> :lol:


Cheers mate you're a star! I'm not taking one two days before just so I might have a little blood in lil Liam!

Oh and my walden farms stuff turned up. I've ate too much caramel sauce and choc PB coz I now have tummy ache! Not good an hour before chest. Oh well neck my curse Pre workout and ill smash it. Need some PB's!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Hemo rage gives me pill d1ck big time, it's embarrassing lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Hemo rage gives me pill d1ck big time, it's embarrassing lol


I'm not too bad with the pre workouts but these ultra burns are ridiculous! it gets that small its hard to p1ss!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'm not too bad with the pre workouts but these ultra burns are ridiculous! it gets that small its hard to p1ss!


I was like that through my diet, looked like it belonged on a baby.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm not too bad with the pre workouts but these ultra burns are ridiculous! it gets that small its hard to p1ss!


I've got them and they really don't make me buzz that much, I'm doing two pre workout on days when I really need them.

Was expecting more when I've seen how much you fly when on them lol! Although I am abit "stim" resistant


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> I'm not too bad with the pre workouts but these ultra burns are ridiculous! it gets that small its hard to p1ss!





Suprakill4 said:


> I was like that through my diet, looked like it belonged on a baby.


Hmmmm, I wonder if someone has been spiking my drink with these.....


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I've got them and they really don't make me buzz that much, I'm doing two pre workout on days when I really need them.
> 
> Was expecting more when I've seen how much you fly when on them lol! Although I am abit "stim" resistant


I am usually stim resistant but they do something to me. I know when they're kicking in as I get goosebumps all over my body. Only need one at moment.

Anyway tonight was chest. Session same as last week and got some PB's. incline hammer I hit 165kg (5kg more than last week) x 3 with a spot the quadruple dropsetted it.

Also PB's on weighted dips 50kg x 7 then 65 x 3.

Incline flyes with 45's was cut short and ended drop setting them as my right shoulder gave way. No pain just week, think with me drying out and the addition of winny that there's not much lubrication around the joint.

Rest workout was good and did 30 mins on treadmill after it. Watched a few posing tips vids on YouTube and my mate at gym who's competed is gonna spend an hour Saturday with me practicing and sorting a routine.

Next week ill have Scott for last 2 weeks which will be perfect to. Told Dan my training partner I really need him this week and he's promised he'll be here which is great.

All in all feel good today, tomorrow ill probably feel sh1t but that's how it is now I think!


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice dipping mate!

And how **** are you doing 45kg incline flyes? I didn't think that was even possible lol!!

Let us know when you get the tabs fella, just so i know they've got to you alright


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice dipping mate!
> 
> And how **** are you doing 45kg incline flyes? I didn't think that was even possible lol!!
> 
> Let us know when you get the tabs fella, just so i know they've got to you alright


I did heaviest set last week on 45's and was fine. This week started on that and was gonna aim got 47.5's but shoulder didn't let me! Have no idea how I'm managing them though haha!

Will do pal and thanks again! You're not too bad for a shandy drinking, eastenders loving, jellied eel eating, shandy drinking, southern fairy


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:



> You're not too bad for a shandy drinking, eastenders loving, jellied eel eating, shandy drinking, southern fairy


Give me that any day over being a northern monkey

You're welcome mate, glad i could help!

Just the thought of doing 45kg flyes, makes my elbow joints hurt lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Give me that any day over being a northern monkey
> 
> You're welcome mate, glad i could help!
> 
> Just the thought of doing 45kg flyes, makes my elbow joints hurt lol


He's not northern he's in the stinky middle where everyone's sh1te goes


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> He's not northern he's in the stinky middle where everyone's sh1te goes


Thats Birmingham you cheeky cnut! Manchester is in the North West the emphasis on NORTH! You lot in Geordie land don't know if your English or jock. Plus your hero is Gazza and your drink is newcy brown which was made from the dregs from the beer trays!


----------



## ditz

liam0810 said:


> Thats Birmingham you cheeky cnut! Manchester is in the North West the emphasis on NORTH! You lot in Geordie land don't know if your English or jock. Plus your hero is Gazza and your drink is newcy brown which was made from the dregs from the beer trays!


Even my sh1t is too upper class for Birmingham....

And I'm a closet pikey!!


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> Even my sh1t is too upper class for Birmingham....
> 
> And I'm a closet pikey!!


****ing hell I hate Birmingham lol!

**** night out as well (unless you're with good company  )


----------



## ditz

Bad Alan said:


> ****ing hell I hate Birmingham lol!
> 
> **** night out as well (unless you're with good company  )


We planned on a night out in brum but literally just walking round put us off, decided a plate of carbonara and a 24hr gym was all the city had to offer us lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> We planned on a night out in brum but literally just walking round put us off, decided a plate of carbonara and a 24hr gym was all the city had to offer us lol.


Lol we had some decent food and tbf had a laugh when we were out but wouldn't go back for a night out that's for sure!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Suprakill4 said:


> I was like that through my diet, looked like it belonged on a baby.


thank fuk for that, thought it was just me yano!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Lol we had some decent food and tbf had a laugh when we were out but wouldn't go back for a night out that's for sure!


Thats a defo not going back. Although I am getting pestered by the girl from the gym to go down and out with her! She was like a foot taller than me with heels on!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Thats a defo not going back. Although I am getting pestered by the girl from the gym to go down and out with her! She was like a foot taller than me with heels on!


The one from ultimate fitness?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> The one from ultimate fitness?


Yep that's her!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep that's her!


Lol.

My mrs is same height as me, no heels allowed


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yep that's her!


Hhaha she was sound, but not good enough to put yourself through going back to Birmingham !


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> My mrs is same height as me, no heels allowed





Bad Alan said:


> Hhaha she was sound, but not good enough to put yourself through going back to Birmingham !


Mate she's a sound lass and defo game for what she's been sending me, but i don't think i'd go back to Brum for Megan Fox! Actually i would if she took me to nandos.

Rob my ex was 5'5 so with heels was a little taller than me which i didn't mind, but when they are taller than me to begin with, thats just not cricket!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and this is quite a gay question, actually its a really gay question, Whats the best thing to put on my legs after shaving them? Mine are getting irritated now!


----------



## RACK

Use conditioner on them when shaving mate as always leaves them super smooth and doesn't wreck your skin, after than just some moisturiser will do


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Oh and this is quite a gay question, actually its a really gay question, Whats the best thing to put on my legs after shaving them? Mine are getting irritated now!


And yet I'm the (southern) fairy.

This is far too ghey for me, i'm outta here


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Use conditioner on them when shaving mate as always leaves them super smooth and doesn't wreck your skin, after than just some moisturiser will do


As in hair conditioner? I used cocoa butter but maybe need more of it on them! They do look lovely though 

@Sharpy76 I've gotta do what i've gotta do!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate she's a sound lass and defo game for what she's been sending me, but i don't think i'd go back to Brum for Megan Fox! Actually i would if she took me to nandos.
> 
> Rob my ex was 5'5 so with heels was a little taller than me which i didn't mind, but when they are taller than me to begin with, thats just not cricket!


Jesus, how tall are you then Tom Thumb?! :lol:

Me and Mrs are 5'9/10" so she can touch 6ft with some of her heels pmsl


----------



## RACK

I think coco butter might be a bit oily, it's ok to put on after but might irritate if shavin with it. I always just use cheap conditioner from asda/morrisons and works a treat. Leaves skin smooooooth and no rash after. I'm sure I read it in a woman's mag one time. I know a few girls who use the same trick on their minky and get the same smooooothness


----------



## Bull Terrier

RACK said:


> I think coco butter might be a bit oily, it's ok to put on after but might irritate if shavin with it. I always just use cheap conditioner from asda/morrisons and works a treat. Leaves skin smooooooth and no rash after. *I'm sure I read it in a woman's mag one time.* I know a few girls who use the same trick on their minky and get the same smooooothness


:no:

WTF do you read RACK? Nice to see you back on forum though!


----------



## RACK

My ex has her own beauty salon mate, I picked up a few tips haha


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Jesus, how tall are you then Tom Thumb?! :lol:
> 
> Me and Mrs are 5'9/10" so she can touch 6ft with some of her heels pmsl


I'm 5ft 8 maybe 8.5 on a good day! I like girls smaller than me as they usually have small hands which makes certain things look bigger!



RACK said:


> I think coco butter might be a bit oily, it's ok to put on after but might irritate if shavin with it. I always just use cheap conditioner from asda/morrisons and works a treat. Leaves skin smooooooth and no rash after. I'm sure I read it in a woman's mag one time. I know a few girls who use the same trick on their minky and get the same smooooothness


On way to Tesco's now to do a food shop so will see what i can find! Thanks darling xx


----------



## Sharpy76

This journal is getting gayer and gayer as the morning goes on, wtf?!

Seriously, i'm out:lol:


----------



## liam0810

I'm bored in the office so just took this. I can see the vein in my abs now and serratus but not visible on this pic! Another 7 or 8 days they should be after I'm well into depletion


----------



## RACK

Your office have a toilet in it??

Coming in niiiiiiice mate, those abs are gonna be deep!


----------



## Suprakill4

How fcuking thick do you want your abs!! madness they are just big fcuking slabs !


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Your office have a toilet in it??
> 
> Coming in niiiiiiice mate, those abs are gonna be deep!


I do my best thinking in the sh1tter mate, so thats when i'm most productive haha!



Suprakill4 said:


> How fcuking thick do you want your abs!! madness they are just big fcuking slabs !


Cheers mate, got a little to come off sides yet and obliques should be nicely showing. Then alls left is my buns of steel and legs!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I do my best thinking in the sh1tter mate, so thats when i'm most productive haha!
> 
> Cheers mate, got a little to come off sides yet and obliques should be nicely showing. Then alls left is my buns of steel and legs!


My glutes is where its very stubborn. Legs luckiuly are extremely lean all year round no matter how fat i get, wierd! Yeah be looking miles better when obliques are fully through it transforms your physique. Get ready for changes thick and fast towards the end now. They almost happen overnight.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> My glutes is where its very stubborn. Legs luckiuly are extremely lean all year round no matter how fat i get, wierd! Yeah be looking miles better when obliques are fully through it transforms your physique. Get ready for changes thick and fast towards the end now. They almost happen overnight.


Glutes are always most stubborn mate and I'm defo no different!

Yep changes are happening daily. I'm gonna be that veiny and vascular ill be like a huge throbbing c0ck!


----------



## Suprakill4

It's awesome aint it!! Mine are still not too bad now after gaining EDIT 23lbs not 13lbs.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 123631
> 
> 
> I'm bored in the office so just took this. I can see the vein in my abs now and serratus but not visible on this pic! Another 7 or 8 days they should be after I'm well into depletion


FUUUUUUUUCKKK, another 3 weeks and you'll ripped to buggery:lol:

Waist looks tiny, what's it measuring in at atm mate?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> FUUUUUUUUCKKK, another 3 weeks and you'll ripped to buggery:lol:
> 
> Waist looks tiny, what's it measuring in at atm mate?


Waist is about 31 inch now! Started at just over 37!

Legs well and truly fcuked up!

PB on box squats of 250 x 2. Core went before legs on this and it was last set after 4 sets starting at 190 x 5.

PB on deep squats on squat machine of 220 x 5.

I think I was actually up on everything this week apart from lunge which I started with 30kg's and got 8 out so dropped to 20s so got full on stretches for 12 reps. These were supersetted with leg press like last week.

FST on lying curls was up 5kg as well

Just doing 30 mins on treadmill now then home to cry


----------



## liam0810

Oh and would just like to say that @CJ is an absolute star sorting me out some XXL bodybuilding shorts and vests


----------



## NorthernSoul

well impressed liam, envying that!!!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> well impressed liam, envying that!!!


Cheers mate. Still got a bit to go now.

Just getting up now and going gym for cardio. Struggle this morning!


----------



## Queenie

You're doing awesome liam. Veiny git  keep the momentum going x


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> You're doing awesome liam. Veiny git  keep the momentum going x


Cheers Queenie. Would just like to say that today I am fcuked, really really fcuked!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Queenie. Would just like to say that today I am fcuked, really really fcuked!


Just distract yourself as much as poss and get today over with. Tomorrow is a new day and hopefully you wont be so fvcked! x


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Just distract yourself as much as poss and get today over with. Tomorrow is a new day and hopefully you wont be so fvcked! x


I'm trying to actually do some work but can't seem to! Going to look at a project in Liverpool and i don't wanna drive so got a subbie coming getting me ha!

i'll be fine tomorrow, early night tonight, plenty of rest and i'll be back!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> I'm trying to actually do some work but can't seem to! Going to look at a project in Liverpool and i don't wanna drive so got a subbie coming getting me ha!
> 
> i'll be fine tomorrow, early night tonight, plenty of rest and i'll be back!


Yes, why drive when u can be chaffeured??


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Yes, why drive when u can be chaffeured??


Exactly! Saves me mileage on my car to!


----------



## liam0810

So am home, now feeling better. Just getting changed and then off pounding the streets for 45mins, hit sunbeds, cook food, chill and early night


----------



## defdaz

Keep doing what you got to do mate, doing the biz. Tick tick tick as the things you need to do get done... then come showtime... FVCKING BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Your welcome mate


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Your welcome mate


Mate not had chance to send money, been a stressful day! Will do it tomoz as will pop in bank. Don't do Internet banking as it upsets me to see the lack of money I have in my account and it stresses me out! Ha!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Keep doing what you got to do mate, doing the biz. Tick tick tick as the things you need to do get done... then come showtime... FVCKING BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm keeping going mate. This morning was just horrible. The rest of the day I felt ok but was stressful with work and personal sh1te. Have just popped a Valium to chill out now. This is lot a regular occurrence by the way, second one I've took in my life!

Oh and looks like I might have Scott living with me from next week so he will defo be keeping me on the straight and narrow!


----------



## defdaz

liam0810 said:


> I'm keeping going mate. This morning was just horrible. The rest of the day I felt ok but was stressful with work and personal sh1te. Have just popped a Valium to chill out now. This is lot a regular occurrence by the way, second one I've took in my life!
> 
> Oh and looks like I might have Scott living with me from next week so he will defo be keeping me on the straight and narrow!


Fvck me, let me know how it works!! 

I just thought of it as, get the day done no matter what happens since tomorrow it will just be yesterday, another day down.

Oh and I knew you two homos were in love when I saw you two together :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

defdaz said:


> Fvck me, let me know how it works!!
> 
> I just thought of it as, get the day done no matter what happens since tomorrow it will just be yesterday, another day down.
> 
> Oh and I knew you two homos were in love when I saw you two together :tongue:


Hahah this is Liam and @dutch_scott 's official "coming out" statement 

Like I said though Liam it'll be really good for you to have 24/7 eyes on you, nothing left to chance!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Fvck me, let me know how it works!!
> 
> I just thought of it as, get the day done no matter what happens since tomorrow it will just be yesterday, another day down.
> 
> Oh and I knew you two homos were in love when I saw you two together :tongue:


I can tell you its chilled me thw fcuk out! Just tried binning a bird off from London and shes having none of it! Told her I'm gonna be banging birds all summer and that i'll probably hurt her and get rid in a couple months ans shes pretty much said thats fine and is still coming minw Saturday!

What gave it away? Was it with each others hands jn the others pockets or was it the matching heart pendants we were wearing?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah this is Liam and @dutch_scott 's official "coming out" statement
> 
> Like I said though Liam it'll be really good for you to have 24/7 eyes on you, nothing left to chance!


Yep will defo bw good having him. Plus he can tidy the house, cook and take Lola out


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yep will defo bw good having him. Plus he can tidy the house, cook and take Lola out


No fair! I want to come walk the dog


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No fair! I want to come walk the dog


Mate you can walk her whenever you want. She's so fat now! Just gone mental at mum about it! Can't have a fat dog!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate you can walk her whenever you want. She's so fat now! Just gone mental at mum about it! Can't have a fat dog!


Bit late for that, you've had a fair few


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Well it's coincidental that moving house and u competing are same weekes and with Liam just entered our 8 day get critical
> 
> Phase I want to be there thru all
> 
> Cv and training now I'm back to near 18 to bully him!
> 
> He's looking so balanced and I think will do justice to one great year of mega gains!!!
> 
> Plus we can no cuddle bum and bum in private but post on a huge public forum


You told me you wanted to move in because I completed you? Now you're trying to act the tough guy for all the Internet boys!

Joking aside he's moving in for a couple of weeks whilst he sorts his sh1t out. It could end up good as he can bring women back who I'll try and fcuk!

Also it should guarantee that everything goes to plan as he'll be seeing me pretty much everyday.

Not lived with anyone for a while, hope he doesn't smell or leave skids in the toilet

Right I'm up now off for cardio


----------



## Queenie

Better day today liam? X


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Better day today liam? X


Yep a lot better! Cardio done, now 100 leg raises, shower then work. Energy is better and head is better. Yesterday was just one of those days


----------



## RACK

Having scott there for the last bit is a god send mate.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Having scott there for the last bit is a god send mate.


I know mate it should be. He can stay the week after when I start feeling good then we can pest everything that's sits to p1ss


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, 50 shades of Dutch and Liam!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Hahahaha, 50 shades of Dutch and Liam!!


Haha yep! I just need to get my d1ck to remember what an erection is! Once those carbs are in, it most certainly will. Ooooosh!


----------



## RACK

My dick actually shrunk in prep! I've never been so upset in my life. Stood naked being tanned in my kitchen with everyone watchin and me havin a baby penis was not fun!!

Soon as shows done you'll get a hard on eatin! I was hard from Leeds to home haha


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> My dick actually shrunk in prep! I've never been so upset in my life. Stood naked being tanned in my kitchen with everyone watchin and me havin a baby penis was not fun!!
> 
> Soon as shows done you'll get a hard on eatin! I was hard from Leeds to home haha


**** me I hope mine doesn't!

Haha I get a hardon just thinking about food now, me and Liam had a brief chat about food last night. After two mins he was out though lol couldn't hack it! He started it too!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> My dick actually shrunk in prep! I've never been so upset in my life. Stood naked being tanned in my kitchen with everyone watchin and me havin a baby penis was not fun!!
> 
> Soon as shows done you'll get a hard on eatin! I was hard from Leeds to home haha


Yeah mines not looking his usual 3 inches. Think that's down to prep and also the d hacks tabs! I hope so anyway and after all this time it turns out roids does shrink your widge!

Soon as those chips and gravy hit my mouth ill be energised a bit like popeye with his spinach! Then ill be clubbing seals with it!

And @Bad Alan that was a mean mean thing to do! Ill keep that in mind for 2 weeks time!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> **** me I hope mine doesn't!
> 
> Haha I get a hardon just thinking about food now, me and Liam had a brief chat about food last night. After two mins he was out though lol couldn't hack it! He started it too!


You were tugging to each other down the phone wasnt you, admit it! Talking about the obcene things you will do with a banana with peanut butter on and where you want to hang your bagel while you eat it.

This threads turning very gay lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mines not looking his usual 3 inches. Think that's down to prep and also the d hacks tabs! I hope so anyway and after all this time it turns out roids does shrink your widge!
> 
> Soon as those chips and gravy hit my mouth ill be energised a bit like popeye with his spinach! Then ill be clubbing seals with it!
> 
> And @Bad Alan that was a mean mean thing to do! Ill keep that in mind for 2 weeks time!


I would feel bad but you started it hahah!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You were tugging to each other down the phone wasnt you, admit it! Talking about the obcene things you will do with a banana with peanut butter on and where you want to hang your bagel while you eat it.
> 
> This threads turning very gay lol.


Nothing wrong with abit of muscle worship!


----------



## Sharpy76

Meanwhile, @Sharpy76 returns to journal in the hope that yesterday was just a one-off and the gayness has ended........


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> You were tugging to each other down the phone wasnt you, admit it! Talking about the obcene things you will do with a banana with peanut butter on and where you want to hang your bagel while you eat it.
> 
> This threads turning very gay lol.


I'm having banana with choc peanut butter in a bit, cal free as well! Can't stand banana's but the PB makes it bearable!

But now you've mentioned bagels i can't stop thinking about them.

I'm seeing signs now that makes me think of food. When i was walking yesterday i seen a sign for "rings" and it made me think of buffalo wings! Lad in office came in with a sausage roll from Greggs which i don't even like but at that moment i'd of ate it all in 3 seconds and would of stabbed him for it!



Bad Alan said:


> Nothing wrong with abit of muscle worship!


No there's not, now come feel my abs! :thumb:



Sharpy76 said:


> Meanwhile, @Sharpy76 returns to journal in the hope that yesterday was just a one-off and the gayness has ended........


Nope still gay mate, gonna be gay till the end i think, then when c0ck starts working again i'll be back to being a dirt.

Still got a bird up saturday but won't be any nookie as can't be ar$ed. if anyone wants to be my stand in then by all means you're welcome!


----------



## UK1989

liam0810 said:


> Oh and would just like to say that @CJ is an absolute star sorting me out some XXL bodybuilding shorts and vests


Got any pics of these?

I need some shorts to chill in, train in and walk around town in when the suns out!


----------



## Sambuca

got some in XS for me liam?


----------



## liam0810

UK1989 said:


> Got any pics of these?
> 
> I need some shorts to chill in, train in and walk around town in when the suns out!


I don't mate but CJ might be able to throw up a link


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> got some in XS for me liam?


i've taken all the XS pal! Soz :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

Back done and dusted. Was one of those sessions headphones in, head down and crack on as got let down by my mate.

Got a PB on DY rows at 170 x 3. I'm going quite upright on these but it's to hit the top of my lats. If I was bent over more I'd be hitting probably 140kg.

Rest of session was like last week apart from at the gym only had 50KG for one arm rows so I did the seated row like below



Usually do 70kg a side on this but got 80 x 10 And 85 x 10 (last few forced reps)

Other exercises were wide grip pull downs with good stretch, hypers, t bar row and shrugs.

Finished with rope crunches and toe press on leg press. 30 mins cardio done and home.

Looks like this weekends gonna be a nice chilled one now instead of having to entertain a guest which I'm happy about. How I'm feeling I don't wanna have to force myself to be nice to anyone!


----------



## Bad Alan

Glad to hear it mate!

Time to be selfish and kill it for two more weeks, it'll all be worth it!

Mega looking forward to it now sent off for ticket today 

Oh and give me warning next time you're sending face pics almost crashed my car sicko!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Glad to hear it mate!
> 
> Time to be selfish and kill it for two more weeks, it'll all be worth it!
> 
> Mega looking forward to it now sent off for ticket today
> 
> Oh and give me warning next time you're sending face pics almost crashed my car sicko!!!


Haha my death face is bad! Actually ill find it and put it up on here!


----------



## liam0810

Death face!!'


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Death face!!'


Jesus Christ mate. Your cheeks have completely sunk in!!!! It adds years to you when dieted doesnt it. Jay32 was the same.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus Christ mate. Your cheeks have completely sunk in!!!! It adds years to you when dieted doesnt it. Jay32 was the same.


I know mate. Not looking good at all! Think I need to wear a mask and no top haha! Face will fill out soon after show I hope, but hopefully stay lean everywhere else. If not I'm going getting fillers!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I know mate. Not looking good at all! Think I need to wear a mask and no top haha! Face will fill out soon after show I hope, but hopefully stay lean everywhere else. If not I'm going getting fillers!


It fills out straight away mate. I'm nearly sporting a chunksters face again. Look like fcuking sloth off goonies lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> It fills out straight away mate. I'm nearly sporting a chunksters face again. Look like fcuking sloth off goonies lol.


I hope just my face does! My mate just turned up and said "fcuk me your ripped but your face makes you look like a smack head!" Haha


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I hope just my face does! My mate just turned up and said "fcuk me your ripped but your face makes you look like a smack head!" Haha


Exactly what I got mate. People at work asking if I had started reccie drugs lol.


----------



## RACK

Now that is a face of a man who's sufferring  2 weeks mate and you'll be skinless!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly what I got mate. People at work asking if I had started reccie drugs lol.





RACK said:


> Now that is a face of a man who's sufferring  2 weeks mate and you'll be skinless!


Yep defo starting to suffer mate. Nearly drove down the Curry Mile yesterday so i could just smell all the curries! ha thats how bad its getting!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Death face!!'


Feck me you do look shocking! At least smile though


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Yep defo starting to suffer mate. Nearly drove down the Curry Mile yesterday so i could just smell all the curries! ha thats how bad its getting!


lmao, fkin hell mate not long to go! thats a sorry state of affairs.

drink that calorie free bbq sauce nom bom


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Feck me you do look shocking! At least smile though


haha i'm struggling to smile mate! Proper miserable!



Sambuca said:


> lmao, fkin hell mate not long to go! thats a sorry state of affairs.
> 
> drink that calorie free bbq sauce nom bom


Mate i've just had 6 egg whites with cal free choc sauce. Immense! and a tin of tuna with some cal free dressing, immense again!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> haha i'm struggling to smile mate! Proper miserable!
> 
> Mate i've just had 6 egg whites with cal free choc sauce. Immense! and a tin of tuna with some cal free dressing, immense again!


calorie free is just not the same though is it lol. doesnt sound too bad eggs and chocolate sauce lmao


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> haha i'm struggling to smile mate! Proper miserable!
> 
> Mate i've just had 6 egg whites with cal free choc sauce. Immense! and a tin of tuna with some cal free dressing, immense again!


Not long mate, it'll be all smiles when you get that meal post comp!

Food sounds nice.... i think lol Egg whites and choc sauce?! lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Not long mate, it'll be all smiles when you get that meal post comp!
> 
> Food sounds nice.... i think lol Egg whites and choc sauce?! lol


I know it sounds vile but at the moment its amazing! haha!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> calorie free is just not the same though is it lol. doesnt sound too bad eggs and chocolate sauce lmao


As said to Rob its amazing at the moment. Once prep finishes it will probably taste like ar$e


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I know it sounds vile but at the moment its amazing! haha!


I'll take your word for it mate


----------



## liam0810

Just had a phone call from RBS asking if I recognised the following transactions. One was for 6grand on cosmetics. Now I like moisturiser but not that much. Only thing I can think of is All Day Chemist!


----------



## NorthernSoul

So is that a stolen Credit Card or a website you purchased from ****ed up?


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Just had a phone call from RBS asking if I recognised the following transactions. One was for 6grand on cosmetics. Now I like moisturiser but not that much. Only thing I can think of is All Day Chemist!


Funny you should say that, few years ago I used them and then got a call from the bank saying my visa had been used for a load of stuff too.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Funny you should say that, few years ago I used them and then got a call from the bank saying my visa had been used for a load of stuff too.


I've used them 5 or 6 times not a problem but not for like 18 months. Cheeky b4astards!


----------



## Sambuca

this is why i wont use ADC or United Pharmacies ****ers


----------



## Suprakill4

Cant prove it was them but im the same, that was the only thin i ordered out of the ordinary then month later i had thousands go out for london theatre tickets and iphone contracts lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Cant prove it was them but im the same, that was the only thin i ordered out of the ordinary then month later i had thousands go out for london theatre tickets and iphone contracts lol.


Just spoke to a mate who said "was a payment to strawberry cosmetics coz thats what my mates was when he thought it was ADC" and mine was. Thats pretty much confirmed it for me


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Just spoke to a mate who said "was a payment to strawberry cosmetics coz thats what my mates was when he thought it was ADC" and mine was. Thats pretty much confirmed it for me


Terrible. they must sell peoples card details, big money to be made in that.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Terrible. they must sell peoples card details, big money to be made in that.


Well I've been refunded the money I spent with them and then just had an email off my PA saying my drugs have turned up. Haha result! Free stuff! Karma at its best!


----------



## Bad Alan

Good things happen to good people pal as I said so kachinggggggg!

Alls well that ends well


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Good things happen to good people pal as I said so kachinggggggg!
> 
> Alls well that ends well


Wish I'd ordered 1000 Viagra now hahah


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHA happy days mate i hope it was a decent order  OOOOOHHHHHHHHH your PA!!!! lol wish i had an assistant.


----------



## CJ

[email protected] lol

Missus said 'why have you bought a massive sextoy'


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA happy days mate i hope it was a decent order  OOOOOHHHHHHHHH your PA!!!! lol wish i had an assistant.


She's between a couple of us mate. Shame she looks like Ronnie Corbert with t1ts!



CJ said:


> [email protected] lol
> 
> Missus said 'why have you bought a massive sextoy'


hahahaha that's just made me p1ss my sides!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Well I've been refunded the money I spent with them and then just had an email off my PA saying my drugs have turned up. Haha result! Free stuff! Karma at its best!


I'd be over the moon haha that's class


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I'd be over the moon haha that's class


yeah not too bad mate. 40 viagra, 20 cialis, 100 clomid, 3 tubes of retin a and 12 caber. All for free! Thank you fraudulent ADC!


----------



## RACK

You'll be a walking hard-on that can cum like peter north on that lot!!


----------



## RiceGirl

Suprakill4 said:


> Whats in the ultraburn mate?


I had these for weight loss, I loved them, now they have gone.

I am trying to get all the stuff the same, buying it separately, but have much luck with some of the ingredients.

30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

10mg sibutramine

Thank you


----------



## marknorthumbria

She's chosen you Liam.

Find her the stack of power


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> She's chosen you Liam.
> 
> Find her the stack of power


She actually quoted me.......


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> She actually quoted me.......


It's Liam's pursuit of massiveness though


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> It's Liam's pursuit of massiveness though


I would be willing to help him out though with the stack of power, would even whisper "i love you" in his skeletor ear aswel.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> You'll be a walking hard-on that can cum like peter north on that lot!!


soon as shows over i'm taking 15 viagra and 8 cialis!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> soon as shows over i'm taking 15 viagra and 8 cialis!


Take a Viagra 2hrs before show mate .. Vascularitty city


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I would be willing to help him out though with the stack of power, would even whisper "i love you" in his skeletor ear aswel.





marknorthumbria said:


> It's Liam's pursuit of massiveness though





Suprakill4 said:


> She actually quoted me.......


Now now this is my journal and therefore i get first dibs. @RiceGirl are you a BOBFOC?


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Now now this is my journal and therefore i get first dibs. @RiceGirl are you a BOBFOC?


I actually know what that means!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I actually know what that means!


Think you've seen me put it on my facebook before haha


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Think you've seen me put it on my facebook before haha


Ha! Yup... I think I made a nob out of myself by asking on there too lol


----------



## liam0810

Up a little later as its a Saturday. Just getting ready now to do 5 miles walk round the streets. Mood is terrible, snapped at a poor lad in the gym yesterday so gonna have to apologise to him, also been cnutish with a few others. The joys of last couple weeks of prep. Plan for today is cardio now, breakfast, lie on couch, gym at 1 for arms, posing practice at 2ish, home to lie on couch with the dog, not move for 10 hours, bed. Everyone's going to Parklife this weekend so I'm quite bitter about that! Haha Jesus Christ I'm in a bad mood now! I think less people I speak to the less chance of me getting wound up or shouting at someone!


----------



## CJ

Whilst it never seems like it at the time all the little events missed will.pale in to insignicance when you get on stage and start rocking it....

I prepped during a couple stag dos and a big wedding....at the time I was gutted but looking back I wouldnt have changed it for anything.

Honestly, stepping on stage was one of the best moments in my life (obviously baring the deeply personal stuff like kids wedding etc)


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Whilst it never seems like it at the time all the little events missed will.pale in to insignicance when you get on stage and start rocking it....
> 
> I prepped during a couple stag dos and a big wedding....at the time I was gutted but looking back I wouldnt have changed it for anything.
> 
> Honestly, stepping on stage was one of the best moments in my life (obviously baring the deeply personal stuff like kids wedding etc)


I know what you mean mate, I've missed two stag do's and a wedding. Two weeks today ill be done then got 4 weddings and 4 stag do's through the summer so that will more than make up for it.

Can't wait to step up there now mate. Nervous but excited! Cheers for the post as its put things in perspective and helped a little.

Oh and I think my stuff has come an its at next door. What's the gym/shop called its from?


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> I know what you mean mate, I've missed two stag do's and a wedding. Two weeks today ill be done then got 4 weddings and 4 stag do's through the summer so that will more than make up for it.
> 
> Can't wait to step up there now mate. Nervous but excited! Cheers for the post as its put things in perspective and helped a little.
> 
> Oh and I think my stuff has come an its at next door. What's the gym/shop called its from?


Bloody hell the post office are efficient mate as it was on my table this morning lol.

Sending out today...it will be sent by me as Rich doesnt have a shop or owt.


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Bloody hell the post office are efficient mate as it was on my table this morning lol.
> 
> Sending out today...it will be sent by me as Rich doesnt have a shop or owt.


Hahah I wonder what it is then! Hope it's something exciting!


----------



## liam0810

It was this! Just exactly what I need for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 124097
> 
> 
> It was this! Just exactly what I need for the last 2 weeks!


Have to give us a review of it!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Have to give us a review of it!


Will do mate, just getting the energy to get off my couch now and get haircut, do a shop then get in gym for 2. Will down some of this and hopefully gets me going!

Got a bird being very bitter that I've binned her off. I'm trying to ignore and be nice but soon she's gonna get told! Standing by my saying B1TCHES BE CRAZY!!!


----------



## liam0810

So did an arm session at gym this afternoon. Lots of heavy preachers and CGBP. Then heavy DB curls, slow dips with hold at bottom and half way up. Superset cable curl with EZ cable tricep pull down. Bit on forearms and then half hours posing.

Mood today is real bad. Lost my temper at traffic lights coz they were taking so long to change! Then went see mum and step dad and left after 5 mins as was just getting moody for no reason. Next 2 weeks I just wanna lock myself away as I'm not nice to be around! Oh we'll suppose its payback for having an easy 10 weeks up to now! It won't break me though.


----------



## Queenie

Morning liam! How's your midsection? I bet youre seeing changes daily now!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend x


----------



## liam0810

Just taken now before shower. So flat it's untrue. Weight this morning is 81.3kg. I've measured myself as well and I'm a tad over 176cm which means I can be 82kg on stage for the classics! Which I'm hoping I've got my height right as that's what I wanna do! Spoke to Scott and he said diet changes again now so that I'm completely depleted to make that weight!


----------



## Queenie

Awesome pic. Can't believe the difference!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome pic. Can't believe the difference!


Lighting kant great as can see the veins in abs, serratus and chest.

Back is in now, xmas tree nearly there, triceps can see the feathering. Its been hard this week and next 10 a lot more but it'll be worth it. Especially if I get in the classics!


----------



## Sharpy76

Look fantastic mate!


----------



## Ash1981

How was that pre workout for ya?

Strong gear?


----------



## TELBOR

You're going to nail this mate, looking well sexy :wub:

Credit goes to you and Scott :beer:


----------



## liam0810

ash1981 said:


> How was that pre workout for ya?
> 
> Strong gear?


Yeah mate it's really good. Obviously if I wasn't so depleted I'd feel it more but it's good


----------



## Bad Alan

Keep killing it pal, mid section is well in! Big changes in next ten days, you'll make classics easy then if that's your weight you're under already most I've seen scrape it on day and ****load after weigh ins.

Looking forward to it mate, pleased for you ya look mint


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You're going to nail this mate, looking well sexy :wub:
> 
> Credit goes to you and Scott :beer:


Cheers bud. 10 hard hard days to go. The hunger issues I can cope with its being miserable and my concentration levels I'm struggling with. Got a busy week in work and need my head right.

I'm not giving in and gonna step it up now. Need to look my very best


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Keep killing it pal, mid section is well in! Big changes in next ten days, you'll make classics easy then if that's your weight you're under already most I've seen scrape it on day and ****load after weigh ins.
> 
> Looking forward to it mate, pleased for you ya look mint


Cheers Young William.

I'll make classics now just need height double checking! 10 days complete deplete now then boom!

What's driving me on most is food, lovely lovely food after the show and the Sunday haha!

Are you going Bedford the day before mate or morning of show?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Young William.
> 
> I'll make classics now just need height double checking! 10 days complete deplete now then boom!
> 
> What's driving me on most is food, lovely lovely food after the show and the Sunday haha!
> 
> Are you going Bedford the day before mate or morning of show?


What's going to be first celebratory food mate?! For me I just want Skittles and Meatfeast Pizza!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Young William.
> 
> I'll make classics now just need height double checking! 10 days complete deplete now then boom!
> 
> What's driving me on most is food, lovely lovely food after the show and the Sunday haha!
> 
> Are you going Bedford the day before mate or morning of show?


Going down day before I think is plan and getting hotel, ill have both my brothers with me and the boss! Good chill out down there no rushing about then head over to venue in the morning.

What's your plans getting train over on the morning?

And tell me about it on the food! Not craving junk tbh just want nice clean "bodybuilding" meals again and lots of it! Maybe some ice cream too 

(Sorry mentioning food again hahaha!!!)


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> What's going to be first celebratory food mate?! For me I just want Skittles and Meatfeast Pizza!!!!


I'll eat a bit on Saturday on way home then Sunday will be what I want. Breakfast will just be something like

5 weetabix and a shake

Lunch Almost Famous

Dinner dominos

Treats pick n mix, chocolate, bread and crisps

Not gonna go mental.

Then Monday back on faster cardio and back in gym to take full advantage of rebound and be immense for the summer


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Going down day before I think is plan and getting hotel, ill have both my brothers with me and the boss! Good chill out down there no rushing about then head over to venue in the morning.
> 
> What's your plans getting train over on the morning?
> 
> And tell me about it on the food! Not craving junk tbh just want nice clean "bodybuilding" meals again and lots of it! Maybe some ice cream too
> 
> (Sorry mentioning food again hahaha!!!)


Not in London now mate as cockney went all clingy and psycho so binned off. Will probably drive down maybe see if Danny fancies it.

Yep I just want porridge with my cadburys highlights mixed in. Still don't want sweet potato, gone off them big time!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Not in London now mate as cockney went all clingy and psycho so binned off. Will probably drive down maybe see if Danny fancies it.
> 
> Yep I just want porridge with my cadburys highlights mixed in. Still don't want sweet potato, gone off them big time!


Ill see what hotels are looking like in the next week mate and will try book you a room if you fancy coming down Saturday? My treat of course then we can all train chill and eat Saturday, well no real eating for me


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ill see what hotels are looking like in the next week mate and will try book you a room if you fancy coming down Saturday? My treat of course then we can all train chill and eat Saturday, well no real eating for me


Honestly mate I'm broke after my cousin now telling me he wants money towards suit for his wedding and car needs servicing including break pads & discs doing. But don't want you paying pal as its not fair on you. I'll try and get down Saturday and ill crash on one of your floors or see if I can meet a delightful Bedfordshire girl


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Honestly mate I'm broke after my cousin now telling me he wants money towards suit for his wedding and car needs servicing including break pads & discs doing. But don't want you paying pal as its not fair on you. I'll try and get down Saturday and ill crash on one of your floors or see if I can meet a delightful Bedfordshire girl


Naaaa I don't mind pal it'll be a travel lodge or something ill be covering it be great to have you there! There not that much and ill be getting two or three so its cool! Ill let you know what I'm doing though


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Naaaa I don't mind pal it'll be a travel lodge or something ill be covering it be great to have you there! There not that much and ill be getting two or three so its cool! Ill let you know what I'm doing though


If you do mate when I've we are all back drinking ill sort a night out in manchester and put you up at mine. Wil even throw in a full English and a back rub


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> If you do mate when I've we are all back drinking ill sort a night out in manchester and put you up at mine. Wil even throw in a full English and a back rub


Sold!

Ill get then sorted next week hopefully


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Sold!
> 
> Ill get then sorted next week hopefully


Mate you are an absolute diamond.

Oh and on my moods and hunger. Just had a girl send me a pic of her KFC after telling her not to. She's now been blocked


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate you are an absolute diamond.
> 
> Oh and on my moods and hunger. Just had a girl send me a pic of her KFC after telling her not to. She's now been blocked


That deserves what is commonly known as a "[email protected] punt!!!!"


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That deserves what is commonly known as a "[email protected] punt!!!!"


Haha she will be mate. She's actually in Maga when I'm there so she's my banker!


----------



## Suprakill4

Mate you look fantastic in that picture. Really nice shaped chest.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you look fantastic in that picture. Really nice shaped chest.


Cheers mate. Not a great pic to see everything but thought I'd put it up for @RXQueenie the perv


----------



## marknorthumbria

You've out ripped me now u c0ck shredded


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you look fantastic in that picture. Really nice shaped chest.


Cheers mate. Not a great pic to see everything but thought I'd put it up for @RXQueenie the perv


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> You've out ripped now u c0ck shredded


Hahah nearly mate!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. Not a great pic to see everything but thought I'd put it up for @RXQueenie the perv


Wish my abs had your dimensions!! Mine are tiny and then there's just loads of space not occupied my anything on lower abdomen whereas yours completely fill your front.


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. Not a great pic to see everything but thought I'd put it up for @RXQueenie the perv


Don't lie u put it up for @R0BLET to 'enjoy'


----------



## Suprakill4

What's quads hams and calves looking like?????


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Don't lie u put it up for @R0BLET to 'enjoy'


Exactly why I put a picture of my 4rse on he loves it.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> What's quads hams and calves looking like?????


Taking their damn sweet time to come in! I don't think they're gonna be shredded but ill make sure they're the best they can be.

With my abs, I used to hammer them as a kid so maybe that's helped, plus genetics. Also I mostly do heavy rope crunches now so that might be helping the size of them.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Taking their damn sweet time to come in! I don't think they're gonna be shredded but ill make sure they're the best they can be.
> 
> With my abs, I used to hammer them as a kid so maybe that's helped, plus genetics. Also I mostly do heavy rope crunches now so that might be helping the size of them.


Wierd how there not coming in like the rest of you? Is that purely genetics or has Scott given a specific reason for it?

Yeah possibly, I think I've only ever trained abs about 15 times. Need to add them into my routine somewhere!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Wierd how there not coming in like the rest of you? Is that purely genetics or has Scott given a specific reason for it?
> 
> Yeah possibly, I think I've only ever trained abs about 15 times. Need to add them into my routine somewhere!!!!!


Couldn't really tell you mate. Never been this low body fat so could just be genetics.

Just throw them in twice a week 5 x 20 with a dropswt on last set on heavy crunches


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Couldn't really tell you mate. Never been this low body fat so could just be genetics.
> 
> Just throw them in twice a week 5 x 20 with a dropswt on last set on heavy crunches


Will see what happens come show day then eh.

Yeah will be adding them just need to be careful with my lower back


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Couldn't really tell you mate. Never been this low body fat so could just be genetics.
> 
> Just throw them in twice a week 5 x 20 with a dropswt on last set on heavy crunches


New size and muscle on them, takes years of heavy training to get thick dense quads. Remember what they were like last year!?!!?

You've done insanely well to balance yourself so well in short time.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> New size and muscle on them, takes years of heavy training to get thick dense quads. Remember what they were like last year!?!!?
> 
> You've done insanely well to balance yourself so well in short time.


Yeah mate that's true, damn my past life as a bicep boy!!

Next year ill be Tom platz reincarnated, maybe even with the tache


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate that's true, damn my past life as a bicep boy!!
> 
> Next year ill be Tom platz reincarnated, maybe even with the tache


Seen Platz recently?! Looks like an ex heroin addict, aged a LOT!

My boss used to train with him for a period apparently, boss was a Powerlifter. We never mention gear or out but both of us blatantly know each other does it (or in his case did it).


----------



## CJ

Dont sweat legs at all..everybody has a bodypart that comes in last..perhaps they will perhaps they wont...the point is its ypur first show and your already in very good nick for it.

My area is ass and lower back and that didnt come in in time for the show but I still looked fine up there


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Dont sweat legs at all..everybody has a bodypart that comes in last..perhaps they will perhaps they wont...the point is its ypur first show and your already in very good nick for it.
> 
> My area is ass and lower back and that didnt come in in time for the show but I still looked fine up there


Yeah mate it's pretty much what Scott said as well. Just one of those things.

Am actually looking forward to the show now if I've got my height right and weight for the classics, as think my physique will suit that class. Then next year will be Inter u90s I think. Or maybe see what @Suprakill4 is doing and go against him


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate it's pretty much what Scott said as well. Just one of those things.
> 
> Am actually looking forward to the show now if I've got my height right and weight for the classics, as think my physique will suit that class. Then next year will be Inter u90s I think. Or maybe see what @Suprakill4 is doing and go against him


Just so you know there will be someone much sh1tter than you up there?! 4sshole lol! Be prepared for me to slap your 4ss on stage! That's a trick I picked up from one of Jims shows to get the crowd laughing and interested lol!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Just so you know there will be someone much sh1tter than you up there?! 4sshole lol! Be prepared for me to slap your 4ss on stage! That's a trick I picked up from one of Jims shows to get the crowd laughing and interested lol!


Hahah I'm defo doing it now if you're gonna spank me!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Hahah I'm defo doing it now if you're gonna spank me!


Haha it's onnnnnnnnnnn. Ill dig out the video, Jim lifts his pants up his 4ss to show glutes for poses and another guy spanks him so Jim spanks him back lmao!


----------



## CJ

Ill join in too..I like a good spanking lol


----------



## Sharpy76

FFS, here we go again!

Bunch of bloody bum bandits the lot of ya:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> FFS, here we go again!
> 
> Bunch of bloody bum bandits the lot of ya:lol:


Lmao. You just always catch us at a bad time lol! No more pics of my bum though luckily!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao. You just always catch us at a bad time lol! No more pics of my bum though luckily!


He complains too much which means he loves willies everywhere around him


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> He complains too much which means he loves willies everywhere around him


Agree he goes to far the other way, over compensating to try prove he's not gay! Funny how he always pops up though as soon as cock gets mentioned


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Agree he goes to far the other way, over compensating to try prove he's not gay! Funny how he always pops up though as soon as cock gets mentioned


And he keeps saying 'I'm out of here this is far too gay' and then low and behold, he is here at the slightest sniff of pen1s or 4rse lol.


----------



## liam0810

Yep Sharpy is definitely the next Freddie Mercury!

Oh and i know i'm getting lean as its hurting to sit, so the fats coming off my a$$!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep Sharpy is definitely the next Freddie Mercury!
> 
> Oh and i know i'm getting lean as its hurting to sit, so the fats coming off my a$$!


Boney bum 

Sorry about the Manwhich mate lol

You best make one bigger and better though!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep Sharpy is definitely the next Freddie Mercury!
> 
> Oh and i know i'm getting lean as its hurting to sit, so the fats coming off my a$$!


Boney bum 

Sorry about the Manwhich mate lol

You best make one bigger and better though!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Boney bum
> 
> Sorry about the Manwhich mate lol
> 
> You best make one bigger and better though!!


I'm gonna mate.

pulled pork, roast beef, gravy, mustard, onions, crisps


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm gonna mate.
> 
> pulled pork, roast beef, gravy, mustard, onions, crisps


Thats the spirit!!


----------



## liam0810

Chest done on my own as Danny got stuck in traffic. Strength was down big time on incline press, managed 45kg incline flyes but twinged my left hammie picking up a DB (WTf?!), dips I managed 40kg and then dropped to rep out with good stretch.

Next was triple set

DB flyes 10 reps

DB press 20

Press ups to failure

3 sets of this

Then finished with RP on cables for 3 sets.

Just on treadmill now for 30 mins trying to walk off hammie. All joints are feeling very dry and creaky. Gonna up glucosamine tonight.

I feel strange, not tired just lethargic and moody. I don't like being moody as that's not me one bit, always got a smile on my face and laughing and joking so think that's what's affecting me the most. Digging in now and looking forward to the show!

Home to have my turkey mince and might treat myself to a bowl of jelly


----------



## TELBOR

Keep mustering on mate, re being creaky..... Your getting old you cùnt 

Enjoy the turkey :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

That's the good thing for me, I've always been a miserable cvnt and everyone knows it so didnt get any comments about my mood at work at least, just the fact I looked like a heroin addict lol. Keep going mate, waste of time saying that though, your not a person who will even consider failure. That's one thing I have learnt about people that bodybuild, probably the most strong minded people there are!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> That's the good thing for me, I've always been a miserable cvnt and everyone knows it so didnt get any comments about my mood at work at least, just the fact I looked like a heroin addict lol. Keep going mate, waste of time saying that though, your not a person who will even consider failure. That's one thing I have learnt about people that bodybuild, probably the most strong minded people there are!


Haha you'll be ok then whereas I'm not! No chance of giving up. Not a chance at all, won't breast me. People go through a lot harder things than I am.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha you'll be ok then whereas I'm not! No chance of giving up. Not a chance at all, won't breast me. People go through a lot harder things than I am.


All I read then was BREAST! Mmmmmm breasts. Lol.

Yeah I know you won't let it beat ya mate, easy when you think about the other things people go through in life eh.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> All I read then was BREAST! Mmmmmm breasts. Lol.
> 
> Yeah I know you won't let it beat ya mate, easy when you think about the other things people go through in life eh.


Haha I'm forgetting how to spell even! S

Yeah mate it is, it's mentally tough it really is but some go through 100 times worse every day of their lives then I am right now. Put it in perspective and all I'm doing is depriving myself of food and training


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha I'm forgetting how to spell even! S
> 
> Yeah mate it is, it's mentally tough it really is but some go through 100 times worse every day of their lives then I am right now. Put it in perspective and all I'm doing is depriving myself of food and training


Exactly!! All I think about when dieting was my cousin who was addicted to drugs because of the horrendous life his cvnt mum gave him, well through hell everyday and he is dead now and left his unborn child behind, that's a hard life not what we do.


----------



## UK1989

dutch_scott said:


> Opposite ur looking at no muscle burns fat and what a metabolism is sadly u guys do this and never get where u want for long.


Only just seen this @dutch_scott

Can you just clarify what you mean buddy please? You saying i should be looking to increase carbs even when trying to get lean to keep my metabolism high..and keep fats lower?


----------



## liam0810

Up now and getting ready for gym. Sleep is getting cr4ppy now so gonna start dropping a Valium half hour before bed.

Legs later with Scott, love leg day but today is gonna be horrible.

Wow I've just realised that all I do recently is moan and be miserable!


----------



## Queenie

Whiney git 

Joking! What you're going through is bloody tough so its to be expected


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Up now and getting ready for gym. Sleep is getting cr4ppy now so gonna start dropping a Valium half hour before bed.
> 
> Legs later with Scott, love leg day but today is gonna be horrible.
> 
> Wow I've just realised that all I do recently is moan and be miserable!


I had trouble sleeping towards end of prep mate.. some nights awake all night with out a wink of sleep.

Wish I had vallium at the time


----------



## UK1989

dutch_scott said:


> Yep fats r so over rated
> 
> Liam beer went above low fats and till 5 weeks had a decent amount of carbs
> 
> Beginning truck loads
> 
> I'm dieting now on 400g


Are you talking for both Assisted and Unassisted?

Cos fats are essential for hormone production arent they?

Or do you believe as long as your getting in some trace fats through lean meats and some omegas then thats more than enough?


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Liam just came over..he could compete tomoz he's ready now..so walk it in.. Hams thru..glutes will pop on day, upper is dry shredded , flat but Jesus he's got one awesome look ... Ready now ... 10 days out


He said his quads were not in yet? they come in now that quickly as i know changes can happen over night when ya very low bodyfat? whats the plan to get him filled out enough or is that something you want kept quiet?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> He said his quads were not in yet? they come in now that quickly as i know changes can happen over night when ya very low bodyfat? whats the plan to get him filled out enough or is that something you want kept quiet?


What Scotts telling me is that theyre not gonna be completely ripped but once waters dropped theyll be right.

Final heavy leg session done with Scott and thank fcuk for that!

He seems very happy with me so I'm happy. Weight this morning is 80.4kg so I think by Monday I should be around 79 and carb up starts. Gonna check height properly at boots early next week so we know what I can be. I think its 82kg but need to be 100% or else I'm fcuked!


----------



## TELBOR

Fùck me!!

Looking awesome mate. Back is insane!!

Do I see a smile too..... Scott have his willy out or something 

Great work mate, should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you mean he has added 6 inches to his legs Dutch?!?!?

Love the pics that's fcuking great physique there. Legs look much bigger than expected they have grown Liam!! You will be astounded at how different you look with water manip and when your fuller too, will be huge huge difference and you already look set to go.

Fcuking impressed. Back is amazing on rear double bicep so hit that pose and your other stronger poses in the routine!


----------



## defdaz

"It's like a road map back there" 

Great work guys, keep smashing it!


----------



## liam0810

@robLET cheers bud! There's nearly a smile as I've realised I don't need to tense so hard I'm gonna sh1t myself!

@Suprakill4 legs have balanced out a little, still a weak point but at least in classics they shouldn't be such a bad thing. Hopefully!

Once waters dropped and carbed i should look half decent.

Regarding what Scott's said about being proud of me, it means a lot but to be honest all I've done is train as hard as I can and do what I'm told regarding diet etc. best decision I've made was hiring him as he's got me in this kind of condition.

Only thing now is that I don't fcuk it up the next 10 days and make sure I don't let myself or anyone down on the day.


----------



## Bad Alan

Liam you silly boy! Those legs are ripped wtf are you talking about they are not in yet! In proportion aswell I'm actually shocked as thought they would be behind going off what you said.

Back is sick ripped and look dry as **** mate get in. Arms are good body part size and genetics wise!

Shame about the face when youre lean you're usually a good looking lad 

Not long left good grafting mate, worked you're ass off and it shows. Respect!

Dieted down very well so A* to you and the boss!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Liam you silly boy! Those legs are ripped wtf are you talking about they are not in yet! In proportion aswell I'm actually shocked as thought they would be behind going off what you said.
> 
> Back is sick ripped and look dry as **** mate get in. Arms are good body part size and genetics wise!
> 
> Shame about the face when youre lean you're usually a good looking lad
> 
> Not long left good grafting mate, worked you're ass off and it shows. Respect!
> 
> Dieted down very well so A* to you and the boss!!!


Cheers mate, been hard last week or so but it's starting to show its worth it. Legs have balanced a little. Looking forward to show now.

And face is skeletor like, ill be sexy again soon enough, just in time for your show haha!

4 weeks left for you mate and you'll smash it!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> "It's like a road map back there"
> 
> Great work guys, keep smashing it!


Cheers Daz! Back came in quick, and everything is following. Can't wait now to get it done.

What's not helped my mood today was 2 emails from dominos and 2 texts of them the b4stards!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate, been hard last week or so but it's starting to show its worth it. Legs have balanced a little. Looking forward to show now.
> 
> And face is skeletor like, ill be sexy again soon enough, just in time for your show haha!
> 
> 4 weeks left for you mate and you'll smash it!


I'm buzzing for your show mate got it booked off and ticket is reserved!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Daz! Back came in quick, and everything is following. Can't wait now to get it done.
> 
> What's not helped my mood today was 2 emails from dominos and 2 texts of them the b4stards!


Lol. Cvnts!!!

I think just looking at the pics the last place that needs to come in is hamstrings and glutes but its not that common for people to turn up to a show with truly shredded glutes and hams is it!

Backs just awesome mate real standout bodyparts. Abs look big on front poses wierd how they stretch out to that shape.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Cvnts!!!
> 
> I think just looking at the pics the last place that needs to come in is hamstrings and glutes but its not that common for people to turn up to a show with truly shredded glutes and hams is it!
> 
> Backs just awesome mate real standout bodyparts. Abs look big on front poses wierd how they stretch out to that shape.


Yeah mate think your right about last place. If they come in then great if not then c'eat la vie!

Abs are looking decent on abs and thigh pose, just a little off obliques and serratus and should be good.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Just to say there will be no water manip it doesn't work water is vital to carb up and we are dropping carbs over seven days by adding sodium!
> 
> I won't be doing or allowing any water manip just a slow taper from 7 to 3-4 litres ! U can't fill a sink and then pull the plug it's science suicide ! Ull see


Ah its the 'no sodium work, no water alter' that threw me as now your saying you are working on sodium as adding it, and you are altering water by lowering it from 7 to 3-4 litres. By what you said in first post it gave me the impression everything is remaining exactly the same as is now.


----------



## Suprakill4

I think many would disagree about the water manip and water loading/cut as its all that seemed to come up when I research comp diets and its used by many!! But I have no idea myself so won't enter a discussion about something I have no knowledge about. Just seems that a hell of alot of people do it for you to say it doesn't work when lots claim it does.


----------



## liam0810

Up now and taking my stims before taking Lola out for a good walk. As you can see she's raring to go


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Up now and taking my stims before taking Lola out for a good walk. As you can see she's raring to go
> 
> View attachment 124603


Pmsl, she can't wait mate!

Bet she hates you :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Awesome pics mate!

Like others have said, back looks crazy!

I'm sure you'll smash it up there. Not long now, so dig deep pal:thumb:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, she can't wait mate!
> 
> Bet she hates you :lol:


Just nearly killed her! Not took her on a power walk since last year and since then she's been spaid so put a lot of weight on the poor dog. My usual 50 mins took me an hour because of her. Think tomorrow ill let her rest and go gym then take her out for half hour after gym instead.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Awesome pics mate!
> 
> Like others have said, back looks crazy!
> 
> I'm sure you'll smash it up there. Not long now, so dig deep pal:thumb:


Cheers bud. I'm lucky with my back must have good genetics. Looking forward to doing the show, stay in good shape for summer then hit it hard in off season!

10 days is nothing and after all your comments it's really spurred me on


----------



## RACK

Looking awesome mate, hat's well and truely off to ya!

Agree totally with Scott about the water thing too, been there and done it.

Defo go get height double checked mate, I sure my limit was 83kg @ 5ft 9.5in but it's been a while since I checked


----------



## Sambuca

hoooooleeeeeeeeee sheeeeeeettttttttt

great tan

:laugh:

props to you and Scott mate. although it was unquestionable this would be the outcome! 

amazing :wub:


----------



## CJ

Looking good mate.

Try and relax hamstring in side poses.and push against inner leg.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Rear delts are bulging! might have to drop by beefit in your off season for some training sessions!


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Great minds Liam will tell u I was taking him Tru same thing Cj u legend!
> 
> Hope to see u at a show Craig?


Definetly mate....I did check to see where Liam is showing but its bloody miles away from cornwall lol


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Definetly mate....I did check to see where Liam is showing but its bloody miles away from cornwall lol


Bedford ???


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Looking awesome mate, hat's well and truely off to ya!
> 
> Agree totally with Scott about the water thing too, been there and done it.
> 
> Defo go get height double checked mate, I sure my limit was 83kg @ 5ft 9.5in but it's been a while since I checked


Yeah mate defo going getting it checked monday. I'm either 175.5 or 176 so thats 81.5 - 82kg but need to be 100% because if i'm 175 then i can only add 4kg which means i would have to be 79KG. I could hit that but would obviously rather have the extra 3KG.

And cheers mate for the compliment, if i'm honest its because i did this after seeing you last year so got a lot to thank you for.



Sambuca said:


> hoooooleeeeeeeeee sheeeeeeettttttttt
> 
> great tan
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> props to you and Scott mate. although it was unquestionable this would be the outcome!
> 
> amazing :wub:


Cheers Sam, tan is all natural! haha! ok ok maybe a little help from MT2, last jab tonight and sunbed before the show,



CJ said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Try and relax hamstring in side poses.and push against inner leg.


Cheers for tip mate, just gotta practice with legs a little more



Juic3Up said:


> Rear delts are bulging! might have to drop by beefit in your off season for some training sessions!


more than welcome mate. its a great gym


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Definetly mate....I did check to see where Liam is showing but its bloody miles away from cornwall lol


Mate its miles away from anyone! What about Bedford for Will's? that any closer?


----------



## RACK

Truely humbled mate  I do hope on the day of the show now though you have an idea how pi55ed off I was when all you lot were having cooked breakfasts and I was sat there with jam and rice cakes............... TW4TS!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Truely humbled mate  I do hope on the day of the show now though you have an idea how pi55ed off I was when all you lot were having cooked breakfasts and I was sat there with jam and rice cakes............... TW4TS!!!


haha mate i'd be happy with jam and rice cakes to tell you the truth! I'd have that over a cooked breakfast right about now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Look very flat in those last pics but primed to seriously fill out. Shape is fcuking awesome, going to look huge when those carbs start going in and you pump up. REALLY easthetically pleasing physique and look perfect for the classics criteria.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great pics Liam, back is insane and overall look is very good. Smash the show!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Look very flat in those last pics but primed to seriously fill out. Shape is fcuking awesome, going to look huge when those carbs start going in and you pump up. REALLY easthetically pleasing physique and look perfect for the classics criteria.


Cheers K! Your turn next! I think carbs will make a big big difference plus having Scott at mine for the last week will help as well as can make sure i don't spill or if we need any minor changes. I'm giddy now!



Ginger Ben said:


> Great pics Liam, back is insane and overall look is very good. Smash the show!


Cheers Ben. Its obviously all down to @TheProteinWorks and their amazing supplements


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers K! Your turn next! I think carbs will make a big big difference plus having Scott at mine for the last week will help as well as can make sure i don't spill or if we need any minor changes. I'm giddy now!
> 
> Cheers Ben. Its obviously all down to @TheProteinWorks and their amazing supplements


Yep, next year mate for sure  Jims staying at mine a few days before aswel for that very reason, that will help you loads.


----------



## liam0810

Today my hunger is just ridiculous! Drinking plenty of water to try and curb it but not helping at all. Need to sleep so I don't eat haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Today my hunger is just ridiculous! Drinking plenty of water to try and curb it but not helping at all. Need to sleep so I don't eat haha!


Dr pepper zerooooooo!

It's ****ing unreal


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Eat a big steak that'll help


Scott you're so fcuking evillllll


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:



> Dr pepper zerooooooo!
> 
> It's ****ing unreal


Got coke zero mate and not touching the spot. Even had my jelly sachet for the day and still no help.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Eat a big steak that'll help


So would the chips and ice cream I'd have with it


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Got coke zero mate and not touching the spot. Even had my jelly sachet for the day and still no help.


Mines sat in the fridge at home waiting for me, it's all I'm thinking of hahah feet up and jelly down 

Scott said one sachet a day now?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Today my hunger is just ridiculous! Drinking plenty of water to try and curb it but not helping at all. Need to sleep so I don't eat haha!


I felt your pain..


----------



## tonyc74

Just popped in to say good luck looking awesome - direct result of hard work and self discipline wel done!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Mines sat in the fridge at home waiting for me, it's all I'm thinking of hahah feet up and jelly down
> 
> Scott said one sachet a day now?


I don't know mate, I've only ever stuck to one. If he says I can have another ill be the happiest girl in the world!

Gonna have a shake in 20 mins then my chicken and salad at 4.30 then gym for 5ish or cardio and abs. By time I'm home it'll be 7.30 so ill be fine then. It's been because I'm not busy today so sat in office thinking about food.

One of the women in the office made cupcakes for everyone and made me a tiny one but told her I can even have that!

Just took 300mg caffeine tabs and some fight line fat burners so that should get me going for rest of day. Can't wait to get home and lie down!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Just popped in to say good luck looking awesome - direct result of hard work and self discipline wel done!


Cheers Tony. I've started to find it really hard the past week but nearly done now and am happy with how disciplined I've managed to stay


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Tony. I've started to find it really hard the past week but nearly done now and am happy with how disciplined I've managed to stay


You should be its all in the mind most of it! Only thing fils me up on diet is whey mixed with quark and a diet coke!

Not sure if Scott's allowing quark, best to stick to the plan if he isn't!

At least you will look the best you have ever looked - make sure you take plenty of pics I'd be pic whoring everywhere lol!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> You should be its all in the mind most of it! Only thing fils me up on diet is whey mixed with quark and a diet coke!
> 
> Not sure if Scott's allowing quark, best to stick to the plan if he isn't!
> 
> At least you will look the best you have ever looked - make sure you take plenty of pics I'd be pic whoring everywhere lol!


mate there's plenty of pic whoring going on. also living with Scott will no doubt lead to him taking pics at random times of me!


----------



## CJ

Yeah id be up for Wills.

Where is bedford and whats the date ?


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Yeah id be up for Wills.
> 
> Where is bedford and whats the date ?


07/07: MUSCLE TALK CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Corn Exchange, Bedford MK40 1SL

Promoter: Muscle Talk Telephone: 01536 484631 (answer phone)

Entry forms to: MuscleTalk, Ground Floor Unit B, Northfield Point, Cunliffe Drive, Kettering, Northants NN16 9QJ


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> 07/07: MUSCLE TALK CHAMPIONSHIPS
> 
> The Corn Exchange, Bedford MK40 1SL
> 
> Promoter: Muscle Talk Telephone: 01536 484631 (answer phone)
> 
> Entry forms to: MuscleTalk, Ground Floor Unit B, Northfield Point, Cunliffe Drive, Kettering, Northants NN16 9QJ


Yeah bugger it.....I'll go to that


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Yeah bugger it.....I'll go to that


Legend be mint if you could make it


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> mate there's plenty of pic whoring going on. also living with Scott will no doubt lead to him taking pics at random times of me!


Ha ha worrying having another man taking pictures if you, I'm sure he wi be mucking in to help with the tan, just make sure you do the shaving yourself !


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> mate there's plenty of pic whoring going on. also living with Scott will no doubt lead to him taking pics at random times of me!


Probably while you are sleeping


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Ha ha worrying having another man taking pictures if you, I'm sure he wi be mucking in to help with the tan, just make sure you do the shaving yourself !





Suprakill4 said:


> Probably while you are sleeping


I swear to God he goes "stay right there, that angle is awesome and lighting is great. Let me get a pic, birds will love it" then i have to stay exactly still until he takes it haha! Being fair i have sent the pics to birds and they do usually love them haha!


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> 07/07: MUSCLE TALK CHAMPIONSHIPS
> 
> The Corn Exchange, Bedford MK40 1SL
> 
> Promoter: Muscle Talk Telephone: 01536 484631 (answer phone)
> 
> Entry forms to: MuscleTalk, Ground Floor Unit B, Northfield Point, Cunliffe Drive, Kettering, Northants NN16 9QJ


Didn't realise it was the MuscleTalk you were doing.. I'll be there with the girl I'm helping for bikini - if you or Scott need a hand with anything at the show, drop me a message!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I swear to God he goes "stay right there, that angle is awesome and lighting is great. Let me get a pic, birds will love it" then i have to stay exactly still until he takes it haha! Being fair i have sent the pics to birds and they do usually love them haha!


'Come on Liam, take your pants off for this shot, the chicks will dig it' lmao.


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Didn't realise it was the MuscleTalk you were doing.. I'll be there with the girl I'm helping for bikini - if you or Scott need a hand with anything at the show, drop me a message!


I think this is Will's show, not Liam's. But if you're going can I get a lift?  How's Char looking/feeling? (sorry for hijack!)


----------



## Queenie

Oh and GOOD MORNING AIDS FACE  x


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> I think this is Will's show, not Liam's. But if you're going can I get a lift?  How's Char looking/feeling? (sorry for hijack!)


Ahhh ok, missed the last couple pages!

We're actually getting a train up as she doesn't want to drive - and I'm not insured on her car.. Plus after show planning a few drinks! Welcome to come up with us though!

Yeah she's fairly confident, met with another competitor to go through stage prep last week who said she thinks Charlotte is pretty much there condition wise.. But, being a female she keeps having the odd day where she thinks she looks sh1t.. Typical!


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> Ahhh ok, missed the last couple pages!
> 
> We're actually getting a train up as she doesn't want to drive - and I'm not insured on her car.. Plus after show planning a few drinks! Welcome to come up with us though!
> 
> Yeah she's fairly confident, met with another competitor to go through stage prep last week who said she thinks Charlotte is pretty much there condition wise.. But, being a female she keeps having the odd day where she thinks she looks sh1t.. Typical!


The girl you mention, is this the same girl as on your website?


----------



## ah24

Suprakill4 said:


> The girl you mention, is this the same girl as on your website?


Yup, that's the one - big difference in her latest pics compared to where she started in January! She really has worked her nuts off..


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> Yup, that's the one - big difference in her latest pics compared to where she started in January! She really has worked her nuts off..


Link mate? Remember seeing the beginning pics to some after and the transformation was incredible, has a perfect physique shape wise and symmetry etc. Looks brilliant. Sorry for hijack Liam, i suspect you wont care if he posts pics though, you slaaaaaagggggggggg lol.


----------



## ah24

Suprakill4 said:


> Link mate? Remember seeing the beginning pics to some after and the transformation was incredible, has a perfect physique shape wise and symmetry etc. Looks brilliant. Sorry for hijack Liam, i suspect you wont care if he posts pics though, you slaaaaaagggggggggg lol.


Will try and upload pics through here.. Not v technically minded lol.



First pics were 20th Jan, and the second pics were last week - so slow and steady over the last 4-5months.


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> Will try and upload pics through here.. Not v technically minded lol.
> 
> View attachment 124746
> View attachment 124747
> 
> 
> First pics were 20th Jan, and the second pics were last week - so slow and steady over the last 4-5months.


Incredible mate. Look how much better looking she is too!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Will try and upload pics through here.. Not v technically minded lol.
> 
> View attachment 124746
> View attachment 124747
> 
> 
> First pics were 20th Jan, and the second pics were last week - so slow and steady over the last 4-5months.


i want those shoulders... and quads!


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> i want those shoulders... and quads!


High TUT lat raises


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Didn't realise it was the MuscleTalk you were doing.. I'll be there with the girl I'm helping for bikini - if you or Scott need a hand with anything at the show, drop me a message!


 @Bad Alan is doing the Muscletalk mate but i'll be there so would be good to chat.

How's the girl looking for the show? Is it her first?


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Oh and GOOD MORNING AIDS FACE  x


Morning plastic t1ts!



Suprakill4 said:


> Link mate? Remember seeing the beginning pics to some after and the transformation was incredible, has a perfect physique shape wise and symmetry etc. Looks brilliant. Sorry for hijack Liam, i suspect you wont care if he posts pics though, you slaaaaaagggggggggg lol.


Of course i don't mind. is she single? ha!



ah24 said:


> Will try and upload pics through here.. Not v technically minded lol.
> 
> View attachment 124746
> View attachment 124747
> 
> 
> First pics were 20th Jan, and the second pics were last week - so slow and steady over the last 4-5months.


She's looking awesome from where she started. Looks like you actually know what you're doing :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Morning plastic t1ts!


i assure u they do not look or feel plastic so hush your gums!

how are u feeling today? how's work?


----------



## TELBOR

ah24 said:


> Will try and upload pics through here.. Not v technically minded lol.
> 
> View attachment 124746
> View attachment 124747
> 
> 
> First pics were 20th Jan, and the second pics were last week - so slow and steady over the last 4-5months.


Impressive stuff mate :beer:

Great work from the 2 of you!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> i assure u they do not look or feel plastic so hush your gums!
> 
> how are u feeling today? how's work?


Prove it! ha!

Feel ok at the moment, start to flag about 1pm but got some of the D Hacks tabs so will drop one of them and should be ok. Works not too bad, i'm not too busy and trying to stay like that now till wednesday and then i'm off! 4 more days in work exc today!


----------



## liam0810

Back done today, cardio done, food eaten, feel ok. 4 more working days and 8 days to go.

@dutch_scott told me I was carbing up from next Monday and I got giddy and now he's just said its yuck and bland. I honestly think he's doing all of this on purpose just to see what he can do to me before I break!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Back done today, cardio done, food eaten, feel ok. 4 more working days and 8 days to go.
> 
> @dutch_scott told me I was carbing up from next Monday and I got giddy and now he's just said its yuck and bland. I honestly think he's doing all of this on purpose just to see what he can do to me before I break!


Almost there pal big finish line push just got to nail that carb up/eating from now on and get through final few days at work!!


----------



## Bad Alan

And on carbs who cares hahah!??! I'd kill to sit eat rice plain all day imagine the energy levels


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> And on carbs who cares hahah!??! I'd kill to sit eat rice plain all day imagine the energy levels


What he told me I don't see any carbs in it! I'm hoping he's just messing with me as he can't be that horrible!

I told him he must hate me and just got back "welcome to the world of winning"

B4stard!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> And on carbs who cares hahah!??! I'd kill to sit eat rice plain all day imagine the energy levels


It gets old very quickly mate lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> It gets old very quickly mate lol.


Not when you've not had a carb for 3 weeks!


----------



## liam0810

Just taken me an hour to get my lazy a$$ outta bed. CV stops Sunday so last early get up! Whoop!

Took me a while to get to sleep last night due to thinking of broccoli and asparagus!


----------



## Bad Alan

Haha lucky ****er 

What a joy that'll be no morning cv, how you feeling?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha lucky ****er
> 
> What a joy that'll be no morning cv, how you feeling?


First time I've had a grin on my face doing cardio for a long time. 15 more mins!

Feel ok today but that's from the d hacks hahaha!

You alright pal?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> First time I've had a grin on my face doing cardio for a long time. 15 more mins!
> 
> Feel ok today but that's from the d hacks hahaha!
> 
> You alright pal?


Hahah smashed it mate, just a few kore days and you get to show off the hard work and get into your rebound!

I'm good diet face is creeping in but having a lot of self doubt about whether ill be ready. Trust the boss though so trying to ignore it and not **** him off moaning about it 

Here you go;


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah smashed it mate, just a few kore days and you get to show off the hard work and get into your rebound!
> 
> I'm good diet face is creeping in but having a lot of self doubt about whether ill be ready. Trust the boss though so trying to ignore it and not **** him off moaning about it
> 
> Here you go;
> 
> View attachment 124840


You'll be ready mate. If he does what he's done with me the last 4 weeks you'll see big changes. I think you're as lean as I was at 4 weeks out if not leaner.

You look so happy haha


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You'll be ready mate. If he does what he's done with me the last 4 weeks you'll see big changes. I think you're as lean as I was at 4 weeks out if not leaner.
> 
> You look so happy haha


Good job seeing as its pretty much 3 weeks now 

Just lower abs feel like I've got a bloody gut!

Trunks are arriving today so will see how I look in them to get a better idea hahah it's time to put on the thong lol!

You know I'm always happy just got an unfriendly face from years of practicing to keep people from talking to me


----------



## liam0810

So quick update

Was off to have a sauna and jacuzzi and Scott went mental and rightly so as could fcuk me up. He had every right but I didn't even think.

Just walked round morrisons getting food and was nearly in tears looking at all the food we all take for granted each day!

Today I've done cardio and now on couch till tonight when will hit arms. End is in sight!


----------



## Sambuca

@Bad Alan u looked fked mate lol :-(


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> @Bad Alan u looked fked mate lol :-(


So do I!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> So do I!
> View attachment 125008


Bloody hell smile will ya??

Its nearly over


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Bloody hell smile will ya??
> 
> Its nearly over


I was going for the mean and sultry look. It not worked? Damn!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So do I!
> View attachment 125008


When's the funeral


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> So do I!
> View attachment 125008


Is that your blue steel look?

How is your sleep?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> When's the funeral


Think next Friday haha!

@Sambuca that's my "eat a pie in front of me and ill take your eye out with a spoon"

Sleeps been ok, took a val last few nights so helped.


----------



## Sambuca

Lmao

Eeeek carry a sign with u too make sure no1 tries the pie eating infront of u.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Lmao
> 
> Eeeek carry a sign with u too make sure no1 tries the pie eating infront of u.


I've fell out with three girls in 2 weeks who have tried joking by sending food pics hahah! I'm not in the mood for that. I know by end of next week ill realise I was just a big pansy!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I've fell out with three girls in 2 weeks who have tried joking by sending food pics hahah! I'm not in the mood for that. I know by end of next week ill realise I was just a big pansy!


I'd of deleted there numbers for that, or kicked them in the c^nt


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I'd of deleted there numbers for that, or kicked them in the c^nt


Mate I proper seen my ar$e with them! Ones been proper binned off and other is down week after next. She just rang and started going on about stuff trying to have a laugh but just told her I couldn't be bothered so hung up haha

Right I'm off for arms, calves, abs and 30mins cardio


----------



## liam0810

Legs are finally drying!

Weight this morning 79.5kg


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Mate I proper seen my ar$e with them! Ones been proper binned off and other is down week after next. She just rang and started going on about stuff trying to have a laugh but just told her I couldn't be bothered so hung up haha
> 
> Right I'm off for arms, calves, abs and 30mins cardio


Mistake there picking up the phone!!you can't bum birds through a phone so it's pointless speaking on it!


----------



## Sambuca

Ripped!


----------



## Sharpy76

Dem fvcking veins:eek:

Not long now pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I'd of deleted there numbers for that, or kicked them in the c^nt


Pahahah that's exactly what I said give them what's known in the industry as a "cvnt punt!"


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Legs are finally drying!
> 
> Weight this morning 79.5kg


Getting there mate, why do they look so white, do you go on sunbed with your trousers on lol. Should show some more seperation when even drier too!


----------



## Queenie

Omg and there was nobhead me talking about food on twitter this morning! Eeek sorry liam. Please dont kick me in the c-word!


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> But guess who's legs have started to get roadmap and we've changed nothin oooh la la


I'm guessing Liam's seeing as though he has put a pic of them on? What's your point?


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Hahahahahahaha hahahahahahaha


Ha...


----------



## liam0810

Well just back from gym and had phone call off my dad who said "you alright?" I said "nope am tired, hungry and grumpy" and he said "it's just not worth it" So I hung up on the unsupportive Cnut! No card for him tomoz!

Home now for shower then chill. Happy legs are finally coming. In Dutch I trust! Haha!

Still got a lot of food to have as not eaten loads today which is great!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Well just back from gym and had phone call off my dad who said "you alright?" I said "nope am tired, hungry and grumpy" and he said "it's just not worth it" So I hung up on the unsupportive Cnut! No card for him tomoz!
> 
> Home now for shower then chill. Happy legs are finally coming. In Dutch I trust! Haha!
> 
> Still got a lot of food to have as not eaten loads today which is great!


That bloke sounds like a right bell end!!

I'd go round his house, knock him out and bang his mrs ........ Oh wait ..... :lol:

Enjoy the food mate :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> @Bad Alan u looked fked mate lol :-(


Loving every minute hahah 

Shave you're belly you dirty turk!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Just had a catch up m8, ur looking very good. And I unlike the others here have worked out why u dont smile, its cos you'd dazzle and blind us with them mega white toothy pegs


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Loving every minute hahah
> 
> Shave you're belly you dirty turk!


Haha

My Missus would shout at me


----------



## liam0810

MURPHYZ said:


> Just had a catch up m8, ur looking very good. And I unlike the others here have worked out why u dont smile, its cos you'd dazzle and blind us with them mega white toothy pegs


Hahah cheers pal. Just had a good chat with Scott and coz legs have come in diet plan has changed again. He's also put mind at ease with a few things. I'm not worrying about not being ready as 110% trust him, just good to speak to him bout mental state! Knowing what I'm eating next week has helped settle me.

And yep these teeth are being kept till I'm Ron Seal man!

How's you pal?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Haha
> 
> My Missus would shout at me


So pretty much what you mean there is

"I'm not allowed as my girlfriend scares me. She even dresses me and call her miss. Sometimes she even lets me kiss her on the cheek."


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much what you mean there is
> 
> "I'm not allowed as my girlfriend scares me. She even dresses me and call her miss. Sometimes she even lets me kiss her on the cheek."


Haha ye that's pretty much it lmao

She's got bigger legs than me I'm scared she will drop kick me out the window


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Haha ye that's pretty much it lmao
> 
> She's got bigger legs than me I'm scared she will drop kick me out the window


Mate I was banging a bird and had to get rid of her coz legs were huge! This is her, she now despises me haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Mate I was banging a bird and had to get rid of her coz legs were huge! This is her, she now despises me haha!
> View attachment 125054


Fcukinell lol. Nice. I bet she wouldn't even look for a second glance now with the skeletor face haha. Unless you got the sickening big fcuking symmetrical bl00dy slab abs out ya lucky cvnt lol.


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Mate I was banging a bird and had to get rid of her coz legs were huge! This is her, she now despises me haha!
> View attachment 125054


Ill see if I got some pics of her legs. Her calves are massive lmao


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcukinell lol. Nice. I bet she wouldn't even look for a second glance now with the skeletor face haha. Unless you got the sickening big fcuking symmetrical bl00dy slab abs out ya lucky cvnt lol.


Was only down 3 weeks ago and was supposed to be down last Saturday but called it off as she was getting waaaay too serious. Lovely girl but I couldn't be ar$ed. had quite a bit of abuse off her and how I've not lost it with how I'm feeling I don't know. She even text me last night calling me a Cnut and she hates me so I apologised and next thing she's saying she doesn't want to give up on us! I've known her 6 weeks! 6 weeks! Fruitcake!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 125055


Mate they're half the size of hers! This bird had a banging top half, nice big a$$ then huge legs!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Mate they're half the size of hers! This bird had a banging top half, nice big a$$ then huge legs!


Lol like onatop out of goldeneye. Gonna crush u to death


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Lol like onatop out of goldeneye. Gonna crush u to death


Haha yes mate, was scared every time I had my head between them!


----------



## liam0810

Well weight this morning is down to 78.9 which is great, another day on about 10 litres of water and will be even better.

Plan today is stay in bed till 10, power walk with Lola for 90mins, brekie then Trafford centre, get the old man a card and see him for an hour, even if he was a bell yesterday with me


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Well weight this morning is down to 78.9 which is great, another day on about 10 litres of water and will be even better.
> 
> Plan today is stay in bed till 10, power walk with Lola for 90mins, brekie then Trafford centre, get the old man a card and see him for an hour, even if he was a bell yesterday with me


I need a dog there's no way I could man 90 mins cardio like I'd be so bored ! Lol.

My dads coming to mine got my bird runnig round the house cleaning while I practice not cleaning


----------



## Suprakill4

90 minutes cardio in one session?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> 90 minutes cardio in one session?


No mate, he spreads it over 9 hours doing 10 minute power wànking with his shrivelled up còck


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> 90 minutes cardio in one session?


It's usually a 5 and a bit walk but Lola has got very unfit so takes me longer now haha


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> No mate, he spreads it over 9 hours doing 10 minute power wànking with his shrivelled up còck


Rob I wish this was true. I really dp


----------



## jon-kent

Alright mate, looking good mate good luck for the comp !! Your thoughts at the mo about everyone p!ssing you off/hanging up on people coz you just cant be assed to talk is exactly like me a few weeks before a fight :lol: . A few weeks out and i cant go round my mum and dads house because everyone just annoys me so its better to stay in alone with the dog haha.

How does Lola handle a 90min power walk :lol: i bet she cant wait for the comp to come either mate lol


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate, looking good mate good luck for the comp !! Your thoughts at the mo about everyone p!ssing you off/hanging up on people coz you just cant be assed to talk is exactly like me a few weeks before a fight :lol: . A few weeks out and i cant go round my mum and dads house because everyone just annoys me so its better to stay in alone with the dog haha.
> 
> How does Lola handle a 90min power walk :lol: i bet she cant wait for the comp to come either mate lol




She doesn't mate! She's fcuked! Had to cut it short the lazy cow!


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 125119
> 
> 
> She doesn't mate! She's fcuked! Had to cut it short the lazy cow!


Ah bless her mate !! These tanks aint built for long distance mate haha. You need to buy a 'cardio dog' :lol: a fcuking greyhound or husky to drag you round :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 125119
> 
> 
> She doesn't mate! She's fcuked! Had to cut it short the lazy cow!


Lmao look how fcuked she looks. Definitely looks to have had enough lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Good weekend?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Good weekend?


No. Haha! Hard mate but nearly there. Feel strange, legs are coming in but now look off on upper half! I'm just fcuking with my own head!

Also went to get height done at boots and cant work that frigging thing so need to go somewhere else! I think if we aim at saying I'm 175.5 and come in at 80-81 then i'll be fine as can gain id heavier or lose if needed.

Just tucking into chicken salad then full body shave! Sexy!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> No. Haha! Hard mate but nearly there. Feel strange, legs are coming in but now look off on upper half! I'm just fcuking with my own head!
> 
> Also went to get height done at boots and cant work that frigging thing so need to go somewhere else! I think if we aim at saying I'm 175.5 and come in at 80-81 then i'll be fine as can gain id heavier or lose if needed.
> 
> Just tucking into chicken salad then full body shave! Sexy!


I would get it checked in plenty of time mate. More so to give you peace of mind.

Full body shave took me and missus ages!!!!! Made her shave my but sack and 4ss she loved it, not!! Kept getting carried away and it's hard to shave like that lol. I was reading the other thread and about the stuff Zara reccommended. I will definitely get that, I get terrible shaving rash on inner thigh and groin to the point it is seriously painful. Be careful with that.


----------



## Chelsea

Chin up mate, don't worry about your top half looking off I'm sure it will all come in on time, it's a complete head fck competing so don't worry mate just stick to the plan and try not to get too stressed about things.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Chin up mate, don't worry about your top half looking off I'm sure it will all come in on time, it's a complete head fck competing so don't worry mate just stick to the plan and try not to get too stressed about things.


Was just gonna update this!

It is a head fcuk! But I'm doing everything I'm told and that's all I can do. Following orders isn't the hard bit now, it's just the difficulty getting through the day. The depletion I've had to do due to going for classics has been very hard on me. Always thought I was strong willed but maybe not as much as I thought. I've not cheated one bit and I won't.

No work now, so tomorrow will be long lie in, take dog out then have first meal as late as possible because as soon as I eat I'm starving.

Thursday think carbs start getting added in so hunger might subside a little and energy go up.

Yes I'm a moaning b4stard but I'd be worse without Scott and Will!

And cheers Chelsea, little comments like that do make a difference, more than people who haven't prepped know.

Soon there and looking forward to getting up there now and seeing how I match up. As long as I don't look out of place I'll be made up.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and the thought of having this Sunday is a main focus


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice!!!!!! Look at the feathering on your quads Liam. Fcuk yeahhhhhhhh!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice!!!!!! Look at the feathering on your quads Liam. Fcuk yeahhhhhhhh!


I know mate! Was surprised haha! Nearly there thank Christ!

Next year I'm aiming for over 100's and just coming in fat! Or maybe just become a strongman


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I know mate! Was surprised haha! Nearly there thank Christ!
> 
> Next year I'm aiming for over 100's and just coming in fat! Or maybe just become a strongman


Haha. You seem to have breezed through the diet mate. Easy and its paid off. In the shape of your life eh. Hoping it all goes well for the final last few days mate. I'm heading over Manchester for a night in hotel with missus in next couple months. And want to try that place you eat but won't go into that will ask details nearer the time. Be good to get a session in?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Oh and the thought of having this Sunday is a main focus
> 
> View attachment 125602


WTF is that? :lol:

Legs are looking great pal!


----------



## Bad Alan

I know this last week hasn't been easy but you have been 100% bang on and you know it. Couldn't have pushed harder and massive credit to you and the boss for tweaking and sticking to a last minute change of plans.

Rest assured you're in condition, feathered ****ing quads mate and upper half was never in doubt.

Classics title contender? Yes!

Work done, chill at home and nail this last part. Come Saturday it'll all be worth it.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. You seem to have breezed through the diet mate. Easy and its paid off. In the shape of your life eh. Hoping it all goes well for the final last few days mate. I'm heading over Manchester for a night in hotel with missus in next couple months. And want to try that place you eat but won't go into that will ask details nearer the time. Be good to get a session in?


Haha I fcuking haven't! Well first 8 weeks were easy, these last 4 hard, especially last 2!

Yeah mate ask me about anywhere and ill help as much as you want. And we'll get a session in no problem


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I know this last week hasn't been easy but you have been 100% bang on and you know it. Couldn't have pushed harder and massive credit to you and the boss for tweaking and sticking to a last minute change of plans.
> 
> Rest assured you're in condition, feathered ****ing quads mate and upper half was never in doubt.
> 
> Classics title contender? Yes!
> 
> Work done, chill at home and nail this last part. Come Saturday it'll all be worth it.


Cheers mate as said you've been a help with encouragement and actually so has @Sweat who I've spoken to daily on whatsapp. Probably without you two, Scott and Gaz from my gym I'd of gone under big time.

I think condition will be good, just hope weight is right for height and then I nail posing. Posing seems ok but not even practiced routine yet as I'd rather leave it till Thursday and Friday and Saturday so it's fresh in my mind.

And @Sharpy76 that is a heaven between a bun. Epic cheat day on Sunday for me and Scott!

Gonna get back on proper diet Tuesday as taking nephew out for tea on Monday as a surprise. He left this at my house yesterday which cheered me up no end


----------



## defdaz

Carb up starting soon mate?!


----------



## liam0810

defdaz said:


> Carb up starting soon mate?!


Think starts a little tomorrow and then a little more Thursday and then proper Friday. Relaxed now.

Oh and after 12 weeks of prep and hating broocilli I've finally found a way to like it!

Turkey mince, mushrooms, broocilli, garlic, chilli, black pepper, oxo cube. Cook the **** out of it and awesome!


----------



## NorthernSoul

One more week ey, loads of luck Liam since all emotions are high in the journal right now! Ill probs say it on the day though! lol.

Your preppin sounds painful but just think...magaluff! Actually jealous! Hope u got ur wrestlers outfit sorted


----------



## CJ

You'll be absolutely fine Liam..switch off worrying now (stress can do strange things to a body) and just have a nice relaxed roll onto show day.

You'll be absolutely fine


----------



## liam0810

Cheers @CJ I'm relaxed now. Actually I'm that relaxed I'm only getting out of bed now! Taking Lola for a walk, a stroll, no power walking! Then rest of the day is spent on the couch until mum picks the dog up then I can clean the house before @dutch_scott comes here.

Legs are nice and lean now, not gonna be biggest on stage but as long as I'm lean don't care now as me and Scott have done everything we can to get me where I am.

I'm very happy and proud of what Scott's done with me as he's been there everyday at any time for me and that's more than is required from a coach. I'm not gonna bleat on about it as sounds like I'm being emotional and an ar$e Rimmer and that's far from what I am. Credit is given where credit is due.

Not weighed myself for a few days and won't till I'm told to by Scott as it does fcuk with my head.

One last weights session tomorrow then practice practice practice my routine. I'm quite laid back about that really, maybe I shouldn't be haha!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> One more week ey, loads of luck Liam since all emotions are high in the journal right now! Ill probs say it on the day though! lol.
> 
> Your preppin sounds painful but just think...magaluff! Actually jealous! Hope u got ur wrestlers outfit sorted


Cheers Sean, you'll probably see me in the horse in the coming weeks enjoying a vodka and an ice cream haha!

Still not got outfit sorted! Struggling to find Lycra hot pants for ultimate warrior! Rest of his stuff is easy like raddled and face paint!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Was just gonna update this!
> 
> It is a head fcuk! But I'm doing everything I'm told and that's all I can do. Following orders isn't the hard bit now, it's just the difficulty getting through the day. The depletion I've had to do due to going for classics has been very hard on me. Always thought I was strong willed but maybe not as much as I thought. I've not cheated one bit and I won't.
> 
> No work now, so tomorrow will be long lie in, take dog out then have first meal as late as possible because as soon as I eat I'm starving.
> 
> Thursday think carbs start getting added in so hunger might subside a little and energy go up.
> 
> Yes I'm a moaning b4stard but I'd be worse without Scott and Will!
> 
> And cheers Chelsea, little comments like that do make a difference, more than people who haven't prepped know.
> 
> Soon there and looking forward to getting up there now and seeing how I match up. As long as I don't look out of place I'll be made up.


Mate.... how can you question your will when you haven't cheated once and you're not going to either? Enough with putting yourself down now mate think of the positives, you're doing something that only a handful of people on here will ever do and you will be greatly respected for it no matter where you place.

My first competition I had no idea what I was doing and I was desperately worried about being completely out massed on stage but it always turns out better than you thought because you always expect the worst.

Depletion is rough mate but this is the name of the game, if it was easy everyone would be doing it 

I guarantee you wont look out of place mate, all you can do is give it your best and enjoy it now.

Relax, keep well rested as it takes its toll on the body all this dieting and prep work and stick to your plan mate.

Show is this weekend is it?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Mate.... how can you question your will when you haven't cheated once and you're not going to either? Enough with putting yourself down now mate think of the positives, you're doing something that only a handful of people on here will ever do and you will be greatly respected for it no matter where you place.
> 
> My first competition I had no idea what I was doing and I was desperately worried about being completely out massed on stage but it always turns out better than you thought because you always expect the worst.
> 
> Depletion is rough mate but this is the name of the game, if it was easy everyone would be doing it
> 
> I guarantee you wont look out of place mate, all you can do is give it your best and enjoy it now.
> 
> Relax, keep well rested as it takes its toll on the body all this dieting and prep work and stick to your plan mate.
> 
> Show is this weekend is it?


Suppose you're right pal. Think, just as you may well know you end up kind of depressed and so single minded that the littlest thing gets to you and it messes with confidence. Does with mine anyway and for anybody who knows me I'm not short on confidence haha! Plus i know I'm not myself one bit, so so moody! Can't wait now for the show to be honest and just get up there and see how I look. No matter what I've achieved more than most and not give up so suppose I should pat myself on the back for that!

What's your plans now mate? I know your on a bulk but any shows for next year? You staying NAC?


----------



## liam0810

Oh and yeah pal, show is Saturday


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Suppose you're right pal. Think, just as you may well know you end up kind of depressed and so single minded that the littlest thing gets to you and it messes with confidence. Does with mine anyway and for anybody who knows me I'm not short on confidence haha! Plus i know I'm not myself one bit, so so moody! Can't wait now for the show to be honest and just get up there and see how I look. No matter what I've achieved more than most and not give up so suppose I should pat myself on the back for that!
> 
> What's your plans now mate? I know your on a bulk but any shows for next year? You staying NAC?


Mate tell me about it, everyone knows im not exactly shy but you do 2nd guess yourself but its completely natural to do so.

I was the exact same, I was moody as hell, didn't want to talk to anyone didn't want to be spoken to either just want to be left alone in silence in the last few weeks but just try to think in your head that you don't need to be like that and really make an effort to change your thinking and don't let the little things get to you.

And you should definitely pat yourself on the back mate also keep practising the posing and make sure you smile on every pose, makes a huge difference.

Not decided for next year mate, if ive made the sort of gains I want to then maybe I will do the UKBFF inter over 90kg but I wanna make sure im 100% ready sizewise for that!

NAC have invited me back though which is nice


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers @CJ I'm relaxed now. Actually I'm that relaxed I'm only getting out of bed now! Taking Lola for a walk, a stroll, no power walking! Then rest of the day is spent on the couch until mum picks the dog up then I can clean the house before @dutch_scott comes here.
> 
> Legs are nice and lean now, not gonna be biggest on stage but as long as I'm lean don't care now as me and Scott have done everything we can to get me where I am.
> 
> I'm very happy and proud of what Scott's done with me as he's been there everyday at any time for me and that's more than is required from a coach. I'm not gonna bleat on about it as sounds like I'm being emotional and an ar$e Rimmer and that's far from what I am. Credit is given where credit is due.
> 
> Not weighed myself for a few days and won't till I'm told to by Scott as it does fcuk with my head.
> 
> One last weights session tomorrow then practice practice practice my routine. I'm quite laid back about that really, maybe I shouldn't be haha!


I love the emotional posts when peoples diet near the end its a given that it will happen lol. Jim got the same from me with text saying how thankful i am etc lol.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Mate tell me about it, everyone knows im not exactly shy but you do 2nd guess yourself but its completely natural to do so.
> 
> I was the exact same, I was moody as hell, didn't want to talk to anyone didn't want to be spoken to either just want to be left alone in silence in the last few weeks but just try to think in your head that you don't need to be like that and really make an effort to change your thinking and don't let the little things get to you.
> 
> And you should definitely pat yourself on the back mate also keep practising the posing and make sure you smile on every pose, makes a huge difference.
> 
> Not decided for next year mate, if ive made the sort of gains I want to then maybe I will do the UKBFF inter over 90kg but I wanna make sure im 100% ready sizewise for that!
> 
> NAC have invited me back though which is nice


Just done a little practice posing, hardest thing I'm finding it the quarter turns haha!

Rest I think is ok. Legs are looking ok now they've come in and after amount I've dropped don't look too disproportionate. Saying that I'm not enjoying this 12st malarkey, wanna get some meat back on. I think with rebound 14st with abs is achievable for rest of summer.

Think after this i'll speak witu Scott and decide on next year as wanna gain well and do inter u90's as if I hit classics at weight I'm thinking i'll be too big for it again next year.



Suprakill4 said:


> I love the emotional posts when peoples diet near the end its a given that it will happen lol. Jim got the same from me with text saying how thankful i am etc lol.


Haha yeah mate proper emotional. All my mates who have supported me will be getting one after the show on Saturday.

I actually can't believe how quick its come round! Weirdly I'm actually looking more forward to @Bad Alan show than mine! Probably because there's no pressure on me but honestly think he's gonna nail it! He's a lot more clued up on this BB game than I am!

Oh and rang b&b me and Scott are staying at and told the lady to put cr4ppy sheets on my bed due to tan. She asked was I staying with my gf and I said no my friend, she got a bit funny. Told her he's my coach and thats all and she was fine. Don't think she likes the gays haha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Don't think she likes the gays haha


I knew it!

Pair of benders


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I knew it!
> 
> Pair of benders


Haha yep gayer than gay!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Just done a little practice posing, hardest thing I'm finding it the quarter turns haha!
> 
> Rest I think is ok. Legs are looking ok now they've come in and after amount I've dropped don't look too disproportionate. Saying that I'm not enjoying this 12st malarkey, wanna get some meat back on. I think with rebound 14st with abs is achievable for rest of summer.
> 
> Think after this i'll speak witu Scott and decide on next year as wanna gain well and do inter u90's as if I hit classics at weight I'm thinking i'll be too big for it again next year.


1/4 turns are awkward mate but its all about foot placement.

How comes your doing the classics anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Haha yep gayer than gay!


Lol.

Not long though mate, roll on your holiday and being waist deep in snatch


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> 1/4 turns are awkward mate but its all about foot placement.
> 
> How comes your doing the classics anyway?


Just because I took my height a few weeks ago and decided I might have a better chance in this class. Wish I hadn't said that to Scott as wouldn't of depleted so much haha! Suppose if I do u90's next year ill find diet a lot easier ha!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Not long though mate, roll on your holiday and being waist deep in snatch


Nope 2 more full days then its Saturday! Then holiday is 2 and half weeks later! Better be some women ready for a bumming!!


----------



## Queenie

Alright mr? Good day? I only dared come in here cos @Bad Alan said youve been in a good mood... he also said to tell u you're sexy but I decided against that.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate as said you've been a help with encouragement and actually so has @Sweat who I've spoken to daily on whatsapp. Probably without you two, Scott and Gaz from my gym I'd of gone under big time.
> 
> I think condition will be good, just hope weight is right for height and then I nail posing. Posing seems ok but not even practiced routine yet as I'd rather leave it till Thursday and Friday and Saturday so it's fresh in my mind.
> 
> And @Sharpy76 that is a heaven between a bun. Epic cheat day on Sunday for me and Scott!
> 
> Gonna get back on proper diet Tuesday as taking nephew out for tea on Monday as a surprise. He left this at my house yesterday which cheered me up no end
> 
> View attachment 125607


Haha, encouragement from me?! I'm gagging to send food porn to you 24/7... taking all my will power to not do it! 

Not long now buddy, see ya Saturday!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Haha, encouragement from me?! I'm gagging to send food porn to you 24/7... taking all my will power to not do it!
> 
> Not long now buddy, see ya Saturday!


Omg youre back!!!


----------



## CJ

Top.work cocker


----------



## Sharpy76

You're gonna smash this sh!t @liam0810, lean as fvckkkkkkk.

You'll look awesome on stage, no doubt mate:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> The knobs asleep I'm more excited to see how he looks than him lol


Wake him up with a full moon, i'm sure he'll appreciate it:devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Wake him up with a full moon, i'm sure he'll appreciate it:devil2:


X2

Or tea bag him


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> View attachment 125782
> 
> 
> Deep and dry


Obliques look deep as hell!


----------



## Queenie

Is he still not awake? doesn't he know we're all waiting for him???


----------



## RACK

That's a tired face but FAWWWWWK dat bodi! Side shots that show feathering are awesome!


----------



## liam0810

I'm up I'm up! Was tired! Just had breakfast which was amazing! 5 egg whites with 4 rice cakes and jam and a little cadburys caramel!

I'm amazed actually how much I've changed the last few days. All I've done is stick to what Scott has said. Not been easy but it's been worth it!

Today is carb up and train later with Scott and Danny. Am excited about the show now! Not coz I'm gonna win but just to do it and show off my hard work and Scott's!

Cheers everyone for the compliments. Oh @Sweat you want to send food porn pics I can handle them now. Actually that's not true I'd still probably cry! 2 more days!


----------



## TELBOR

Looking dryer than a Nuns cnut mate!

Well done, you've done Scott and yourself proud.

Loving the just woke up face :angry:

Breakfast sounds lovely, enjoy these next few days mate and lap it all up :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking VERY lean mate, just flat and need to fill out - easily done. Not long now its oonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking VERY lean mate, just flat and need to fill out - easily done. Not long now its oonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


Cheers bud! Yep starts today! Not long and nerves are kicking in again haha


----------



## Queenie

I don't know why I still feel shocked at the condition u guys get in.

Amazing work  Even I am jealous of your brekkie! But you've totally earned it whereas I haven't!

Was surprised u didn't have that gravy stuff on it though...

Don't cry, don't cry! #EvilWench


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud! Yep starts today! Not long and nerves are kicking in again haha


Can understand that, i would be a wreck. Get someone to take gfood photos at the show mate. so many people compete and then post sh1t quality pics from the show, can hardly even see them.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I don't know why I still feel shocked at the condition u guys get in.
> 
> Amazing work  Even I am jealous of your brekkie! But you've totally earned it whereas I haven't!
> 
> Was surprised u didn't have that gravy stuff on it though...
> 
> Don't cry, don't cry! #EvilWench


Im shocked Queenie! Next years plan is 10kg heavier so high end inter u90s. Lots of heavy work on legs and arms off season.

Gravy will be used alot next week haha! Gonna buy a slow cooker and make some good food! Obvs still healthy and clean! Gonna have a few cheats but nothing mental at all.



Suprakill4 said:


> Can understand that, i would be a wreck. Get someone to take gfood photos at the show mate. so many people compete and then post sh1t quality pics from the show, can hardly even see them.


Yeah am hoping some do mate. Will get some decent ones by Scott when tanned up anway but hopefully some when up there


----------



## CJ

Someone mention food porn


----------



## Ben_Dover

Just caught up on the last 10 pages, looking awesome mate.

Love reading about the hard work that goes into prepping for a show... Good luck for Saturday :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Someone mention food porn
> 
> View attachment 125867


HAHA you cruel b4stard. How nice does that look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that something youve eaten mate or a random pic?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA you cruel b4stard. How nice does that look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that something youve eaten mate or a random pic?


Its a comp they have at my local burger diner...my brother completed it. This is him on the left and one of my fitters on the right lol...fat bastards


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Its a comp they have at my local burger diner...my brother completed it. This is him on the left and one of my fitters on the right lol...fat bastards
> 
> View attachment 125886


thats amazing!!!!!!!! I wish there was a place like that round here, havnt been able to find anything. Going to be going for a night to Manchester with the missus soon so want to try the place Liam goes to, looks like the place you posted. Man v Food style!! And im sure ill manage any challange.


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> Its a comp they have at my local burger diner...my brother completed it. This is him on the left and one of my fitters on the right lol...fat bastards
> 
> View attachment 125886


Yeah he defo looks like you CJ, but taller 

Kidding' Some good grub there!


----------



## Suprakill4

Better on the pics. Are you taking him through posint Dutch? Imo the side tricep could be alot better. Has he tried turn the hand the opposite way on the arm he is posing, so palm facing towards his forearm instead of to the floor. That makes the tricep look considerably better and the arm straighter??

Rear lat pose waiste is just tiny. Must be about 28-29inches?


----------



## Queenie

Taaapurrrrr


----------



## Queenie

dutch_scott said:


> I know looks great and ud know dating a competitor before! All coming together sodium and water going up again!


Thats why I know when to compliment... and when to keep my mouth shut!

But also means I appreciate how much goes into a prep.


----------



## RFC52

Wow mate, looking amazing. Good luck!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Better on the pics. Are you taking him through posint Dutch? Imo the side tricep could be alot better. Has he tried turn the hand the opposite way on the arm he is posing, so palm facing towards his forearm instead of to the floor. That makes the tricep look considerably better and the arm straighter??
> 
> Rear lat pose waiste is just tiny. Must be about 28-29inches?


STFU Supra, you know nothing 

PMSL


----------



## tonyc74

looking good mate, plain sailing now (or just doing exactly as scott says either way the hard work is done!)

maybe some more photo whoring is in order!


----------



## Sharpy76

How we looking/feeling today @liam0810???


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he defo looks like you CJ, but taller
> 
> Kidding' Some good grub there!


Hes 6'4 lol

Liam...looking lean as buddy...nice one


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate,

T-Minus 24 Hours!!


----------



## liam0810

Morning! Just got up and had breakfast which was oats! I've missed oats!

After starting carb up yesterday I'm still under 78kg so plenty of room now to fill me up.

Chilled data again today, gonna set off at about 6 to Whitehaven, then tan me up run through posing and routine a few times and bed!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Morning! Just got up and had breakfast which was oats! I've missed oats!
> 
> After starting carb up yesterday I'm still under 78kg so plenty of room now to fill me up.
> 
> Chilled data again today, gonna set off at about 6 to Whitehaven, then tan me up run through posing and routine a few times and bed!


Sounds good, ill not be on tomorrow so wanna say have a great time mate, shows are not won on luck so wont insult you saying good luck, luck goes out the window. Enjoy mate routing for you.


----------



## Suprakill4

Lean as hell. @dutch_scott are you happy with the posing????


----------



## Suprakill4

Has water been cut aswel or you not doing that?


----------



## RACK

Foooking 'ell!!! His back looks crazy!


----------



## ah24

Very simply - you look awesome mate. Great work to Scott and yourself.

Your condition will be tough to beat 

Excited for you mate.


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> And that's still carbingmate
> 
> Obviously iv added more water as more carbs need more water to bond the glycogen store so will add vitamin c an dande lion later to aid the subcataneous water loss once we stop carbs
> 
> Let the body re set to high water
> 
> When he wakes well hae a high sodium high carb meal and rock simple sugars to the show
> 
> Reps pumping up will be 6-10 as 20*+ is ludicrous as that depletes the very glycogen we are storing !
> 
> So all tickedy boo so far thanks for the kind words to @liam0810 @RACK


As said many a times, this way of doing the last week is great. I've been trying to explain it to a few people and even tried getting them to watch Biolayne explain it but to no avail.

No need to thank me on the words mate, hats well and truly off to you both. Although there was no doubt how he was going to come in really was there  it's gonna be the same with Will


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Re water it's upper
> 
> Two parts carb one part water
> 
> How do u fill a sink when uv pulled the plug iv upped his sodium and water


Ok so ignore my question completely then.

Thanks for explaining the water though. . .


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Pleasure


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking superb liam. Chest thickness is great and back looks freaky.

Hope you really enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## Sharpy76

I don't claim to be an expert, far from it but to me you look incredible @liam0810!

I knew you would get lean because of the condition you got in last year, but this is far exceeded what i expected tbh.

Fvcking wish i could be there to see you up there smashing it!!

Looking through those pics i could feel my jaw dropping lol!

Unbelievable, you and Scott must be chuffed as fvck and rightly so.

Not a$$ rimming just stating the facts as i see it, simples:thumb:


----------



## liam0810

So we are on our way now to Whitehaven and its all hitting me a bit now, realising tomorrow is the day! The last year of getting size on and then 12 weeks prep is all about tomorrow. To say I'm sh1tting it now is an understatement. Actually I've not had a decent sh1t for about 3 weeks. Can't wait to have one tomorrow night or Sunday! Could do with it tomorrow as bet I'd drop another couple pounds haha!

Anyway just in case I don't get on here till tomorrow evening I'd like to thank everyone on here who has commented the last few weeks. You don't realise how much the comments have done to keep me going. I'm pleased with how I look, better than I thought I would to be honest, can I win? Who knows? But as long as I get up there and give myself a good showing I hope I won't of let me, me, Scott or any of you lot down.

Post comp meal won't be too mad I don't think. Cheat meal on Sunday ill enjoy then nandos at evening with mates but will just be chicken and rice, no chips!

Then Monday another cheat meal and back to clean eating for the week. Although I won't lie if I fancy something I will have it as feel like I've deserved it.

Plan after show is rebound for 2 weeks, go Maga in great shape then want to stay lean till October. Then gonna hit it hard and get some serious muscle on without getting as fat as last time.

So here's a pics of start of prep





And today


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck mate!!

Before pics..... Happy face 

After pics sad face 

Sleep well princess x


----------



## Keeks

Looking awesome!!!! Well done, all the best for show time and enjoy it! And enjoy the post comp food!


----------



## CJ

Brilliant transformation, the likes reserved for the very dedicated mate..

Very well done and just enjoy yourself...thats why we do it mate, have a fvxking blast


----------



## Milky

Well done mate, incredible fat loss...


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I'm up I'm up! Was tired! Just had breakfast which was amazing! 5 egg whites with 4 rice cakes and jam and a little cadburys caramel!
> 
> I'm amazed actually how much I've changed the last few days. All I've done is stick to what Scott has said. Not been easy but it's been worth it!
> 
> Today is carb up and train later with Scott and Danny. Am excited about the show now! Not coz I'm gonna win but just to do it and show off my hard work and Scott's!
> 
> Cheers everyone for the compliments. Oh @Sweat you want to send food porn pics I can handle them now. Actually that's not true I'd still probably cry! 2 more days!


Haha, I won't! Will just eat lots in front of you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Queenie

Great post liam!

All the best for tomorrow. Youve done yourself and everyone around u proud!

Can't wait to see pics from the show


----------



## Breda

Good luck for 2moro man you've worked fukin hard, your conditioning is crazy no matter where you place you've still achieved more than most on here but if you don't come top 3 you're goin on my ignore list


----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow mucka. Enjoy it!


----------



## liam0810

Cheers everyone. Just had second coat go on and waiting for it to dry then have vit c, dandelion root, a bit of wine and bed! Hopefully weighing under 80kg tomoz so can have a maccies before show haha!

Ill probably update this tomorrow before I start and then on way home. If its not till after my show I hope I do ok and thanks again for the support


----------



## Sharpy76

Break a leg fella!

You've done a fantastic job to get where you are atm.

1 sleep left pal, time to shine NOW!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Break a leg fella!
> 
> You've done a fantastic job to get where you are atm.
> 
> 1 sleep left pal, time to shine NOW!!!


Cheers buddy! Yep show time nearly!! Lets hope I make weight ha or it's first timers for me!


----------



## Del Boy 01

This is incredible motivation. Congratulations so far and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## UK1989

Smash it buddy.


----------



## Milky

Good luck today mate sincerely, its taken some fu*king willpower to get where you are.


----------



## Rob68

You know how much this goes against the grain @liam0810 to wish a dirty rag all the best :lol:

Good luck pal done a great job ,enjoy your day :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Good news its gone to plan, look forward to pics! Best get to work and grab my phone charger i left there so i can keep tabs on this. SMASH IT MATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck today mate!!! :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Good luck mate u walking STI


----------



## tonyc74

Fair play to Scott and to Liam who have both let the results do the talking...


----------



## liam0810

Quick pic from b&b this morning. No pump or anything.

Probably gonna be on prejudging about 4 then night time about 7ish so long a$$ day! Hopefully there's a few of us!


----------



## Tabbyh

You look like a machine! well done! honestly, you look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## liam0810




----------



## Suprakill4

Still plenty of filling out to do with them sugars. How tall are you again?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Still plenty of filling out to do with them sugars. How tall are you again?


176 mate although he measured me at 178! So could of been 84 but wanted to be cautious.


----------



## liam0810

Still waiting about to go on. Only on once, no pre judge and evening show which I'm happy about but means I've gotta be bang on the money. I feel good but not got a clue who I'm against and know there's only 4 in my class. So gonna do my best and see how I go. If I'm 4th I'm 4th.

Soon be over and will hopefully have some good photos by mates and family. About 10 have come up as well as Scott, will and Damian which I really appreciate.

Day is dragging now! And yes as you can see I'm still being a whiny little b4stard ha!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 126158


Lookin Quality mate....


----------



## ah24

Enjoy mate, hard work is done - now enjoy it.. and don't give a f*ck about who else turns up. You've done the best that YOU can do. Worrying about the competition is pointless.

If I'd have been keeping track of UK-M properly I'd of booked the time to come up and support but had clients in London. I'll be at the next show!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Still waiting about to go on. Only on once, no pre judge and evening show which I'm happy about but means I've gotta be bang on the money. I feel good but not got a clue who I'm against and know there's only 4 in my class. So gonna do my best and see how I go. If I'm 4th I'm 4th.
> 
> Soon be over and will hopefully have some good photos by mates and family. About 10 have come up as well as Scott, will and Damian which I really appreciate.
> 
> Day is dragging now! And yes as you can see I'm still being a whiny little b4stard ha!


Kill it bro, just think of all them busted pants you went trough to get here!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Wow you've come along way since the start of prep! Looking fantastically lean mate Scott's done you proud!

Good luck with the show?


----------



## TELBOR

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Well done Liam

Any pics from the lineup???


----------



## Queenie

Damn straight! Left a nice message on liams fb wall but well done to u too scott. Great work from both of u x


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> Boom .., winner
> 
> Beat out a Brit top 6
> 
> View attachment 126193
> a


Well done Liam!!

Guessing that's Scott's phone camera again


----------



## CJ

Fvcking awesome

Whoop whoop.

See you at the finals bud


----------



## Sharpy76

FVCK YEAH!!!!!!!

Get in @liam0810 congrats pal, now go eat!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Fvcking get in!!! Well done mate


----------



## defdaz

dutch_scott said:


> Boom .., winner
> 
> Beat out a Brit top 6
> 
> View attachment 126193
> a


Tan and shoulders look phenomenal mate!


----------



## Guest

A massive well done m8! Done yourself proud


----------



## Breda

Well done fella you must be be over the moon.

Now go get something to eat


----------



## mikemull

Well done mate! Awesome effort and willpower!


----------



## jon-kent

Winner winner chicken dinner :thumb:

(Chicken can fcuk off for a while mate its burger time now lol !!!!)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Congratulations mate excellent result and well deserved.

Well done to Scott as well, done a great job no denying that.


----------



## Breda

Not guna lie I want 1 of those trophy statues they look good


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Boom .., winner
> 
> Beat out a Brit top 6
> 
> View attachment 126193
> a


Bast8rd...that trophy is so much better than my 3rd place one lol


----------



## Milky

Well fu8k me sideways !

Fu*king INCREDIBLE result mate !!!

Fu*king well done !


----------



## Rob68

Well done liam congratulations bud well chuffed for you  :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Congratulations mate!!! You can now join the winners club


----------



## C.Hill

dutch_scott said:


> Boom .., winner
> 
> Beat out a Brit top 6
> 
> View attachment 126193
> a


Both your smiles say it all mate. Really pleased for you must be an incredible feeling, Made me smile lol(need to up adex)

Seriously well done!!!!


----------



## Galaxy

Fvcking awesome mate, well deserved.


----------



## Paisleylad

Well done mate.

Amazing effort and getting your just rewards.

Now go and watch man vs food and smash it lol


----------



## Fatboy80

Bloody well done Liam and Scott, great results and 110% work rate.

Well deserved.


----------



## Keeks

Massive well done!!!! It's worth all that prep isn't it, no feeling quite like it when you get that trophy. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Favourite pic from the day;



And Liam you know how I feel about you 

Massive respect to the boss too so pleased for you both, smashed it !


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Favourite pic from the day;
> 
> View attachment 126209
> 
> 
> And Liam you know how I feel about you
> 
> Massive respect to the boss too so pleased for you both, smashed it !


Did u cry and call him sexy?


----------



## CJ

Good lad.......he make great strides in a year

You.and Alan stay away from the pompey inter U90...you hear me lol

See you benders at Bedford


----------



## Suprakill4

Won't be doing the Brits? Why if the judges said he would be worthy of a podium spot at the Brits in classics? Would be good to do that if can place at Brits then hit the u90's next year? Just my opinion of course.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Won't be doing the Brits? Why if the judges said he would be worthy of a podium spot at the Brits in classics? Would be good to do that if can place at Brits then hit the u90's next year? Just my opinion of course.


Not doing it because I don't want to. Simple. I have a life and want to enjoy it. My life does not revolve around bodybuilding and until I can be paid full time for it, it won't be. I want to relax and enjoy myself for a few months, obviously still train and eat but not have to put all this pressure on myself.

Some people take this game too serious when they don't need to and let it get in the way of enjoying their life. I'm not going to be one of them people, therefore I'm not doing the Britts. Not once have I said I want to win the Brits as its never been my desire. My desire was to get up there and not let anyone down and let myself down and I've achieved that.

Thanks everyone for the congratulations. I'm signing off for the night to chill out at home. Dominos ordered, showered and chill. Tomorrow still gonna do some cardio just so I don't end up a fat fcuk on my rebound, plus makes me feel healthier!


----------



## liam0810

Breda said:


> Not guna lie I want 1 of those trophy statues they look good


Mate it's gone on my cabinet in the front room, you know when in bringing birds back and they go "what's that?" Ill be saying "oh that's just my trophy for being Mr Cunbria Classic bodybuilder" That should get them frothing at the gash! If not ill just tw4t them with it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Not doing it because I don't want to. Simple. I have a life and want to enjoy it. My life does not revolve around bodybuilding and until I can be paid full time for it, it won't be. I want to relax and enjoy myself for a few months, obviously still train and eat but not have to put all this pressure on myself.
> 
> Some people take this game too serious when they don't need to and let it get in the way of enjoying their life. I'm not going to be one of them people, therefore I'm not doing the Britts. Not once have I said I want to win the Brits as its never been my desire. My desire was to get up there and not let anyone down and let myself down and I've achieved that.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the congratulations. I'm signing off for the night to chill out at home. Dominos ordered, showered and chill. Tomorrow still gonna do some cardio just so I don't end up a fat fcuk on my rebound, plus makes me feel healthier!


Fair enough. Seems a shame that's all.....

Enjoy ya food.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fair enough. Seems a shame that's all.....
> 
> Enjoy ya food.


Well it might be mate but I couldn't give a flying fcuk ha!

Am gonna


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Well it might be mate but I couldn't give a flying fcuk ha!
> 
> Am gonna


You off out for food? Did my post come across as being funny?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Mate it's gone on my cabinet in the front room, you know when in bringing birds back and they go "what's that?" Ill be saying "oh that's just my trophy for being Mr Cunbria Classic bodybuilder" That should get them frothing at the gash! If not ill just tw4t them with it!


 :lol: :lol: Always a winner with the opposite sex.

Enjoy ya dominoes!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Not doing it because I don't want to. Simple. I have a life and want to enjoy it. My life does not revolve around bodybuilding and until I can be paid full time for it, it won't be. I want to relax and enjoy myself for a few months, obviously still train and eat but not have to put all this pressure on myself.
> 
> Some people take this game too serious when they don't need to and let it get in the way of enjoying their life. I'm not going to be one of them people, therefore I'm not doing the Britts. Not once have I said I want to win the Brits as its never been my desire. My desire was to get up there and not let anyone down and let myself down and I've achieved that.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the congratulations. I'm signing off for the night to chill out at home. Dominos ordered, showered and chill. Tomorrow still gonna do some cardio just so I don't end up a fat fcuk on my rebound, plus makes me feel healthier!


Well said Liam its a hobby to be enjoyed no something controls your life, hope you jus stay in good nick and have some fun now!


----------



## loganator

Well in mate tremendous result !


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Ias he said he does this for pure fun so it's his wish to now step off , great attitude and he can have fun growing Little sick dry start of pump up shot
> 
> View attachment 126221


I never knew it was just for fun that's all with how serious he takes training etc.


----------



## tonyc74

Suprakill4 said:


> I never knew it was just for fun that's all with how serious he takes training etc.


You think he did it for the money and the fame lol!?

It needs to be serious to turn up in that condition but its not life or death or saving lives performing heart surgery

Think you need to relax a bit Kieran it's bodybuilding its a hobby, is it not your hobby?


----------



## Bad Alan

I get where @Suprakill4 is coming from and was genuine question, I don't think Liam took offence he has always said he wouldn't do Brits. This was dipping toe in the water, it's been a tough diet and he's smashed it. Now he has time to enjoy his holidays, some good food and get back to his number one hobby. Smashing the granny outta dutty little slags 

Again Liam massive respect to you condition was great, hope to get near it for mine!


----------



## Bad Alan

And yes @dutch_scott carb up was nailed as was huge delays all day so was tough to keep eye on maintaining condition, not over filling, watching stomach volume and all the other variables. Using low/high gi carbs and fats credit where it's due and also to Liam again for staying calm and trusting plan.

In the end it was absolutely nailed and I can't wait to be getting spoon fed jam and haribo backstage in two weeks time a hahahah


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I get where @Suprakill4 is coming from and was genuine question, I don't think Liam took offence he has always said he wouldn't do Brits. This was dipping toe in the water, it's been a tough diet and he's smashed it. Now he has time to enjoy his holidays, some good food and get back to his number one hobby. Smashing the granny outta dutty little slags
> 
> Again Liam massive respect to you condition was great, hope to get near it for mine!


Yeah it was just a genuine question. I never knew he didn't want to do Brits.

@tonyc74 no mate bodybuilding is my life really. I need structure in life and something to focus on and have serious goals. If I don't everything goes down the pan like when I was an alcoholic and that's all I really did in life.

Plus I enjoy it so much.


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Well said Liam its a hobby to be enjoyed no something controls your life, hope you jus stay in good nick and have some fun now!


Defo staying in good nick mate! 2 weeks is magaluf! Gotta look a beast for that!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I have a life and want to enjoy it.
> 
> Some people take this game too serious when they don't need to and let it get in the way of enjoying their life.


Exactly.

Well happy for you mate, hope pizza was nice 

Sleep well!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it was just a genuine question. I never knew he didn't want to do Brits.
> 
> @tonyc74 no mate bodybuilding is my life really. I need structure in life and something to focus on and have serious goals. If I don't everything goes down the pan like when I was an alcoholic and that's all I really did in life.
> 
> Plus I enjoy it so much.


Fair enough if that's what you need mate. Thankfully I don't as have a work I need to think of, friends I want to spend time with, girls I wanna meet and have a social life. Of course my diet is all around the gym but it does not stop me doing things I enjoy. I love training and without it id be miserable but I will never let it ruin my life. Ok the last few weeks it has ruled my life but its had to but rest of the year it does not.

I want to grow and always push myself in the gym to get as good a body as I can but if it means losing friends, not seeing family, affecting work or my lovelife then I know I've got to reassess things. Hopefully that will never be a problem.

Oh and I've not even thanked Scott for today on here yet. Not just for today but for the past year really. He's never stirred me wrong and never let me down and we are close mates now which is another bonus out of all this.

Today he's been a star and I was damn lucky that he could come in the back with me so we could nail everything we had to so I was on point for stepping on stage. If I was on my own I'd of probably been fcuked! Plus Will being there was a huge help as he helped keep me calm and brought dumbbells!

Oh and let's not forget Sweat who's been great as well and was good to meet him. Next year is his year!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Well happy for you mate, hope pizza was nice
> 
> Sleep well!!


Pizza smashed, garlic bread smashed,, chicken wings smashed and cookies snagged. Now nothing else till a bowl of oats tomorrow after cardio then my almost famous burger!


----------



## Bad Alan

Won't be coming back in here anymore till after show now ya bastard 

Although cant lie you've earned a pizza fella !!!


----------



## tomo8

Well in lad ya looked sound, made up for ya!


----------



## Milky

I have to say Liam looked well from the day l met him so l knew he could get in great nick for a show.

Not taking anything away from him at all but he is very lucky to be able to maintain a good physique all round, be it down to genetics or discipline but he has never looked sh*t ever IMO.

The point l am making is Liam will look good even if he doesn't try too hard, he had to put some effort in for this show but he;s done it now and he can go back to " normality "


----------



## Hayesy

dutch_scott said:


> Boom .., winner
> 
> Beat out a Brit top 6
> 
> View attachment 126193
> a


Fuking Made up for you Lad, you have set the tone for some extra motivation round these parts etc

All that diet, gym time has payed off.....Top guy!! :beer:


----------



## Hayesy

Milky said:


> I have to say Liam looked well from the day l met him so l knew he could get in great nick for a show.
> 
> Not taking anything away from him at all but he is very lucky to be able to maintain a good physique all round, be it down to genetics or discipline but he has never looked sh*t ever IMO.
> 
> The point l am making is Liam will look good even if he doesn't try too hard, he had to put some effort in for this show but he;s done it now and he can go back to " normality "


Totally agree to get in good nick then maintain it for long periods takes will power and determination, which Liam had in abundance.

certainly given me more motivation to pull my finger out, i hate you good you look right now ya manc fooker haha!!


----------



## Hayesy

dutch_scott said:


> Liam trains hard and adapts to his life it's his dedication to keep changing diet and training to fit life and that's the key! He works his ass off and has since iv been with him


Indeed mate....plus he has you the guru if he needs a little kick or helping had.....must make you proud when you see what you do for people who come to with a goal and the end product is something like what Liam achieved yesterday!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Liam trains hard and adapts to his life it's his dedication to keep changing diet and training to fit life and that's the key! He works his ass off and has since iv been with him


Yep one thing always preached to us is balance and enjoyment of diet and training, otherwise no point!

We still know how to party


----------



## liam0810

Cheers @Milky and maybe you're right about genetics mate but to say if I didn't work hard I'd still look good isn't true one bit. Before I joined here I trained for a few years and look a bag of sh1t so to stay how I am is very hard work. You can ask any of my mates and they'll tell you how hard I work to be like this. Ok genetics and metabolism probably do help but I don't rest on my laurels one bit.

And to prove that I'm now typing this on the treadmill the morning after my show.










Cheers @Hayesy laaaaaa! Hope it gives you a bit of motivation not that I think you need it but you can't have a Manc looking better than you.

Your turn now @Bad Alan ! Easy for you now as you're ready and I 100% believe there's gonna have to be a freak to beat you in the juniors. I'm not saying this as "team Scott" or anything like that but for 23 he has a class physique, very dense and balanced and is definitely more knowledgeable about this game than me. 2 weeks time in Bedford Will will be the miserable one in the budgies miserable as fcuk an I can just chill and eat!

Oh and the one person I should thank the most, Even though I've just done it on FB is @RACK. I remember reading his journal couple years ago when he worked his a$$ off but him and @Pscarb decided to call it a day instead if damaging him anymore to get him on stage. Then he took time off got with Scott and got on stage last year. He had it a thousand times harder than me and it gave me a lot of motivation to do this. Plus he put me onto Scott so will always be very grateful to him for that.


----------



## RACK

Truly made up with that mate. Prep is hard for anyone, we all have to do what ever we're told

Massive well done to you and the result was well deserved. Also. Props to @dutch_scott I know just how calculated he is in the last week and its just been proved again with your result.

Well done guys


----------



## Milky

Liam, if you read it mate l said genetics OR discipline mate so with you then its clearly discipline.

The point l was getting at was even if you don't train to compete you still look fu*king great, it wasn't a dig it was a compliment :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Liam, if you read it mate l said genetics OR discipline mate so with you then its clearly discipline.
> 
> The point l was getting at was even if you don't train to compete you still look fu*king great, it wasn't a dig it was a compliment :thumbup1:


Sorry mate didn't take it as a dig and did misread it a little, but it is discipline an hard work. And to e honest if I didn't keep that up I wouldn't look in good nick! I'd look like the average gym rat who trains and thinks he's eating right but cheating too much and looks like a bag of sh1t next to a lad who does train hard and eat right.

Didn't take it as a dig as I know you and you're not that kind of person to say it in a veiled way. You'd just say it you blunt Cnut hahaha!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Defo staying in good nick mate! 2 weeks is magaluf! Gotta look a beast for that!


You animal! I would be wrapping my balls in cling film over there to make sure I didn't catch anything!


----------



## Ash1981

liam0810 said:


> Mate it's gone on my cabinet in the front room, you know when in bringing birds back and they go "what's that?" Ill be saying "oh that's just my trophy for being Mr Cunbria Classic bodybuilder" That should get them frothing at the gash! If not ill just tw4t them with it!


Lol

Congrats mate

Well done


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> You animal! I would be wrapping my balls in cling film over there to make sure I didn't catch anything!


Hahaha mate for some reason I think I'm gonna struggle! Knowing my luck it'll be full of young birds who like the one direction and bieber looking plebs so ill be screwed!


----------



## liam0810

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Congrats mate
> 
> Well done


Cheers Ash!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha mate for some reason I think I'm gonna struggle! Knowing my luck it'll be full of young birds who like the one direction and bieber looking plebs so ill be screwed!


You are probably correct!

Although I would imagine a lot of college girls just gagging for all sorts of filth

Consider it a failure if you come back without beng sucked off by two girls at a time within one hour of landing!


----------



## Sweat

Show us the post show pot belly shot after you gorged last night?! Haha!

Great stuff again mate, was nice to meet you bunch of tarts!


----------



## Milky

What music did you choose in the end mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> What music did you choose in the end mate ?


Village People - Macho Man


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Show us the post show pot belly shot after you gorged last night?! Haha!
> 
> Great stuff again mate, was nice to meet you bunch of tarts!




Here it is just now before I have my poo before my almost famous burger. Which there will be a photo of as well!


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Village People - Macho Man


I was just talking about this with the wife in the car, this was on the cd and l reckon it would be good to use...






First 30 seconds setting up and then on the " boom " hit the poses, winner l rreckon :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> What music did you choose in the end mate ?


Did that Fort Minor - Remember the name. Seemed to go down ok. Actually ended up posing longer than I was supposed to with Kerry Kayes pretty much telling me to fcuk off stage haha!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Did that Fort Minor - Remember the name. Seemed to go down ok. Actually ended up posing longer than I was supposed to with Kerry Kayes pretty much telling me to fcuk off stage haha!


Good choice mate


----------



## liam0810

Now time for cake


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 126281
> 
> 
> View attachment 126282
> 
> 
> Now time for cake


Where you eating mate ?


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 126281
> 
> 
> View attachment 126282
> 
> 
> Now time for cake


Fcuking diet coke !!! What you playing at mate :lol:


----------



## Little_Jay

well played mate! done yaself proud

whats totatl weight loss on prep??


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Where you eating mate ?


Home sweet home in northern quarter mate.

Will take pics of what we have got!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Home sweet home in northern quarter mate.
> 
> Will take pics of what we have got!


Very nice and yeah take as many pics as you want, as you know l am now trying to cut for my holiday so there is no risk what so ever of me banning your skinny ass :whistling:


----------



## liam0810




----------



## liam0810




----------



## Milky

Fu*k me how many are there of you ?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 126278
> 
> 
> Here it is just now before I have my poo before my almost famous burger. Which there will be a photo of as well!


What a fatty! Go get your conditioning sorted!


----------



## liam0810

Little_Jay said:


> well played mate! done yaself proud
> 
> whats totatl weight loss on prep??


20kg mate


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Fu*k me how many are there of you ?


4 mate and all of those desserts were amazing! The shared cookie one my mates said best thing they've ever had!

Off to do another hours cardio! Actually all 4 of us are hahaha!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Well done mate


----------



## GoHeavy

Well done mate. Sorry not been here for much support. Had a horrible few months.. Much respect bro x


----------



## liam0810

GoHeavy said:


> Well done mate. Sorry not been here for much support. Had a horrible few months.. Much respect bro x


Don't worry about it mate, hope everything is ok now pal!

@Ben_Dover cheers buddy!


----------



## GoHeavy

Getting there butt. I'm back in the gym as of Monday last week.


----------



## Jay.32

Well done mate, you look amazing!!! alot of hard work and dedication has paid off (jay is slightly jealous of Liams first place) :lol:

I was going to say enjoy your food, but I can see you already are :lol:

Relax now mate, spend some quality time with friends and family. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Well done mate, you look amazing!!! alot of hard work and dedication has paid off (jay is slightly jealous of Liams first place) :lol:
> 
> I was going to say enjoy your food, but I can see you already are :lol:
> 
> Relax now mate, spend some quality time with friends and family. :thumbup1:


Haha cheers mate and don't be jealous, you can share my trophy. Actually no, no you can't it's all mine haha!

Yep defo relaxing now. Rebound starts properly tomorrow for 2 weeks so gonna make most of that, sorted diet out. Obviously have a treat here and there but 90% clean as not letting myself go to sh1t after the show. But relaxing is defo on the cards, seeing mates, meeting women, and like tomorrow I'm meeting mum for lunch, picking Noah my nephew up from school as a surprise and taking him for food. Yet ill be up for fasted cardio and gym for chest at night. Then back in work Tuesday, fasted cardio still in and gym afterwards but will go see a mate in the evening. Getting the balance back.

No pressure on myself now to hit a certain weight or get ready for a show. I want to look nice and lean all summer but will not stop it from me having fun


----------



## Jay.32

I know what you mean about the pressure..

Good to see you have a plan to keep in shape after comp.. I relaxed to much and let it go, this was also due to probs at home. But today new diet starts and training will not be slipping again.


----------



## NorthernSoul

no way haha well done pal! well chuffed for you and envy the physique and the trophy!

i wanna try out that home sweet home restuarant now!!mmmmm


----------



## liam0810

Couple of pics just been sent. Will have more just gotta pay for them!


----------



## TELBOR

Fùck me mate, different league!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 126406
> View attachment 126407
> 
> 
> Couple of pics just been sent. Will have more just gotta pay for them!


Look great on that first pic.

No disrespect to who got third but what the hell didn fourth place look like if third come in like that?

Which one is the Brit top 6 placer from last year?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Fùck me mate, different league!


 Not half.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Look great on that first pic.
> 
> No disrespect to who got third but what the hell didn fourth place look like if third come in like that?
> 
> Which one is the Brit top 6 placer from last year?


Keith Lemon in 3rd 



Fair play to him but Liam showed these boys up big time!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Look great on that first pic.
> 
> No disrespect to who got third but what the hell didn fourth place look like if third come in like that?
> 
> Which one is the Brit top 6 placer from last year?


4th was bad mate. 2nd is lad on left. He said he's doing the Britts again this year.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> 4th was bad mate. 2nd is lad on left. He said he's doing the Britts again this year.


Jesus. Must be a shocking standard for Brits then. I saw the winner of classic at Brits last year and looked incredible. This guy looks sh1t IMO. Fairplay for competing and getting 2nd but not a great physique IMO. Shadowed them.


----------



## JANIKvonD

damn mate, brilliant work! gotta be buzzing with a 1st place on first comp!....they other 2 look shyte tbh lol

reppage


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus. Must be a shocking standard for Brits then. I saw the winner of classic at Brits last year and looked incredible. This guy looks sh1t IMO. Fairplay for competing and getting 2nd but not a great physique IMO. Shadowed them.


Looks like you should do well next year in the class then pal


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> damn mate, brilliant work! gotta be buzzing with a 1st place on first comp!....they other 2 look shyte tbh lol
> 
> reppage


Imagine Liam next year!! BEAST!!

Massive part of this is popping the budgies on and getting on stage. Liam's passed that now and the world is his oyster IMO


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 126406
> View attachment 126407
> 
> 
> Couple of pics just been sent. Will have more just gotta pay for them!


As @R0BLET said, different league mate!!

That first one has to be a new avi surely?!

I assume you're gonna get the other pics mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Imagine Liam next year!! BEAST!!
> 
> Massive part of this is popping the budgies on and getting on stage. Liam's passed that now and the world is his oyster IMO


get oot his erse


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Looks like you should do well next year in the class then pal


Should do.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> As @R0BLET said, different league mate!!
> 
> That first one has to be a new avi surely?!
> 
> I assume you're gonna get the other pics mate?


New AVI..... More like sponsor deal with Colgate mate 

Agree it should be his new AVI though, looks pretty damn sexy doesn't he...... I've dump you mate, back with Liam now :wub:


----------



## jon-kent

The only thing the 2nd place guy had you beat on mate was ears ! Haha


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> As @R0BLET said, different league mate!!
> 
> That first one has to be a new avi surely?!
> 
> I assume you're gonna get the other pics mate?


Yeah mate, once its payday i'll pay ill get them, so friday i'll have them


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill add....i didnt mean ANY disrespect with my last post mate, never realised supra was having a dig & now it looks like i've dived in his bum pmsl. just meant you're physicque WAY outclassed there's (im shyte at spelling btw) lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> New AVI..... More like sponsor deal with Colgate mate
> 
> Agree it should be his new AVI though, looks pretty damn sexy doesn't he...... I've dump you mate, back with Liam now :wub:


Haha you know what mate I was gonna whiten them for the show as well. Glad I didn't or I'd of look ridiculous!


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> ill add....i didnt mean ANY disrespect with my last post mate, never realised supra was having a dig & now it looks like i've dived in his bum pmsl. just meant you're physicque WAY outclassed there's (im shyte at spelling btw) lol


Na mate dont worry, didn't see it as a dig from you pal. Yeah think there was more of a difference in physiques looking at these pics. Didn't really see it close up. But full marks to them as at least they got up on stage and competed. 2nd did look decent to be fair, might be bad pic or maybe was just in a sh1t class and thats why I did well. In another might not of got close


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> ill add....i didnt mean ANY disrespect with my last post mate, never realised supra was having a dig & now it looks like i've dived in his bum pmsl. just meant you're physicque WAY outclassed there's (im shyte at spelling btw) lol


Having a dig? I wasn't having a fcuking dig? Just being honest saying the others look sh1t in comparison which they do.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> Having a dig? I wasn't having a fcuking dig? Just being honest saying the others look sh1t in comparison which they do.


i know mate...you're just a slavering cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Haha you know what mate I was gonna whiten them for the show as well. Glad I didn't or I'd of look ridiculous!


Yeah may of looked a little silly mate.

Looks like you enjoyed it though.

Guessing your off work emails today?


----------



## Breda

Gotta agree with all the bumming in here u do look fukin good under the lights and I can now see why u get so much fanny.

That 1st pic is sexy too man you should get it printed and blown up for all your girls


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I can now see why u get so much fanny


Nah mate, did you not see his POF profile??

"Recently widowed hobbit, seeks companionship for ring collecting, long walks, cuddles and the odd knuckle shuffle....... Or pitty sex "

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Haha

U look great Liam much more aesthetically pleasing than 2nd place and light years ahead of third good job


----------



## liam0810

Breda said:


> Gotta agree with all the bumming in here u do look fukin good under the lights and I can now see why u get so much fanny.
> 
> That 1st pic is sexy too man you should get it printed and blown up for all your girls


Haha mate that pics has already been sent around, now getting Scott tweeting it and I've put in on FB. Think I might even get it printed on a t shirt to! I've got 4 weeks of banging to make up for!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Nah mate, did you not see his POF profile??
> 
> "Recently widowed hobbit, seeks companionship for ring collecting, long walks, cuddles and the odd knuckle shuffle....... Or pitty sex "
> 
> :lol:


You're not far off! Actually reminded me I need to start getting back on there!

Cheers @Sambuca. Water is on me a bit now but that's coz not kept water up last couple days. Upped tomoz now as cardio is staying in!

Quick training session update.

Chest

Pec dec 20,15,10, 6 reps

Seated press same reps

Incline flyes same

Seated dips 6 back/6 front x 3

Cables SS CGBP dead stop 15/15 x 3

Seated calves 20,15,15,8

10 mins HIIT on bike

The HIIT will be most evenings now on the bike as will help build my legs and keep me lean.

Strength was back and endurance. Scott was hoping to beat me on every lift but nope! That's only coz I'm strong on chest, he will on legs and back.

Up tomoz at 6.30 to go gym for cardio before work. Am loving eating carbs again and loving cardio so nice and lean is the way to stay. Blast started yesterday and will be 2 weeks long then full PCT with bloods at the end and have a decent amount of time off.


----------



## Milky

Where do you train early doors mate ?


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Where do you train early doors mate ?


Yourgymuk at Salford reds stadium mate. It's near the office in Irlam so perfect for me. Am enjoying the cardio just need more stuff to watch on my IPhone to keep me going! Actually I've to breaking bad series 2 to 5 to watch so can put them on it


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Yourgymuk at Salford reds stadium mate. It's near the office in Irlam so perfect for me. Am enjoying the cardio just need more stuff to watch on my IPhone to keep me going! Actually I've to breaking bad series 2 to 5 to watch so can put them on it


Lad at my gym has joined Puregym purely to do his cardio early doors.....

IF l get to the point l have to do fasted am cardio it may have to be a route l take.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Lad at my gym has joined Puregym purely to do his cardio early doors.....
> 
> IF l get to the point l have to do fasted am cardio it may have to be a route l take.


It's good mate, get there for 7 or earlier do 30 or 45 mins, shower an in office for 8 or if gotta be at a site ill go earlier as its open from 6. Better than walking in the rain!


----------



## NorthernSoul

keep giving me corridor fly bys, been waiting for massive chat about the gym for ages haha.

arms were lookin shredded. did you have an entourage leavin the gym now u won ur comp? ha


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> keep giving me corridor fly bys, been waiting for massive chat about the gym for ages haha.
> 
> arms were lookin shredded. did you have an entourage leavin the gym now u won ur comp? ha


Haha mate next time you see me stop me and talk to me properly unless if its when I'm in the middle of squatting then at least let me finish my set!

Yeah mate now I've won I have 3 women follow me everywhere I go. Sometimes they throw rose petals at my feet a bit like I'm the Prince of Zamunda


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> I'm gna delay my main response to this
> 
> Two Brit judges said and ill Fb tag em " Liam would have had a podium finish at the Brits with that condition look and class"
> 
> I agree hands down! Wouldn't matter who competed he was shredded top bottom front back full and is a good looking guy great tan and great presence! He'd take out any classic on this board and his first pic is easily worth the trouble!
> 
> Impose his pic to last years top 6 it fits at Brits 101 out of 100 times ESP his overall look the handsome fool!
> 
> Coach or not .


What does it even matter...I dont see why everyone is pushing the whole Brit thing.

Liam could go finals and place 12th or maybe he coukd win !!! Who knows, so many variables etc......I dont like all this 'he'll take out any classic on this board' just sounds like something my 5 year old son would come out with

The important thing is ...1 show, 1 win...thats a 100% strike rate 

You both did a cracking job...liam won...hes not doing the finals. Now lets concentrate on the bulk   :thumbup:


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> What does it even matter...I dont see why everyone is pushing the whole Brit thing.
> 
> Liam could go finals and place 12th or maybe he coukd win !!! Who knows, so many variables etc......I dont like all this 'he'll take out any classic on this board' just sounds like something my 5 year old son would come out with
> 
> The important thing is ...1 show, 1 win...thats a 100% strike rate
> 
> You both did a cracking job...liam won...hes not doing the finals. Now lets concentrate on the bulk   :thumbup:


That's true mate, on the day you have no idea who could turn up so as you say I could finish 1st or last.

Bulk is starting properly in September time. I've put on 6kg since Saturday already! I'm not as lean obviously but am the kind of shape id be happy to maintain for summer.

Cardio is every morning and is now 30mins uphill on treadmill with 10mins HIIT on the bike. Then 10mins HIIT on bike after weights.

Tonight is legs and won't have Scott with me as he might of ruptured his spleen! He was on my couch last night in agony with the spleen and also seems to have some sort of infection so he's not in a good way at the moment.

Think tonight will be

Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions FST7

Lunges

Seated leg curls FST7

Calves

Abs


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> That's true mate, on the day you have no idea who could turn up so as you say I could finish 1st or last.
> 
> Bulk is starting properly in September time. I've put on 6kg since Saturday already! I'm not as lean obviously but am the kind of shape id be happy to maintain for summer.
> 
> Cardio is every morning and is now 30mins uphill on treadmill with 10mins HIIT on the bike. Then 10mins HIIT on bike after weights.
> 
> Tonight is legs and won't have Scott with me as he might of ruptured his spleen! He was on my couch last night in agony with the spleen and also seems to have some sort of infection so he's not in a good way at the moment.
> 
> Think tonight will be
> 
> Squats
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Leg extensions FST7
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Seated leg curls FST7
> 
> Calves
> 
> Abs


And my post certainly wasnt a dig, you have a cracking physique.

Hope scott gets better, the big woman


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> That's true mate, on the day you have no idea who could turn up so as you say I could finish 1st or last.
> 
> Bulk is starting properly in September time. I've put on 6kg since Saturday already! I'm not as lean obviously but am the kind of shape id be happy to maintain for summer.
> 
> Cardio is every morning and is now 30mins uphill on treadmill with 10mins HIIT on the bike. Then 10mins HIIT on bike after weights.
> 
> Tonight is legs and won't have Scott with me as he might of ruptured his spleen! *He was on my couch last night i*n agony with the spleen and also seems to have some sort of infection so he's not in a good way at the moment.
> 
> Think tonight will be
> 
> Squats
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Leg extensions FST7
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Seated leg curls FST7
> 
> Calves
> 
> Abs


Yeah yeah, we all know you mean your bed!!

Hope Scott gets better soon, sounds bloody painful, poor sod

Any pics of your condition now mate, bet you look nice and full?!


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Mine was a dig st someone who never justifies any pic he takes and would even on a bad day get best by Liam more for sour grapes behind scenes comments than factual  no one seems to be nice these days
> 
> Ha the fever 39.5 degree I feel is from a vitamin injection that's causing site rashes and 3-4 of them r being attacked by my body feel better today but yeh I was doing 500kg leg presses Sunday and heard a pop in back then groin later seems I tensed far too hard and now every sneeze makes me feel like going to die lol


Well im always nice 

Im having a nightmare with groin area atm.....started rugby training again and everything is soooo damn tight.

I want to be big and functional so started stretching loads, got yoga as well


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> And my post certainly wasnt a dig, you have a cracking physique.
> 
> Hope scott gets better, the big woman


Didn't take it as a dig one bit mate and you are 100% correct in what you said!

He's a little better this morning the little soldier!



Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah yeah, we all know you mean your bed!!
> 
> Hope Scott gets better soon, sounds bloody painful, poor sod
> 
> Any pics of your condition now mate, bet you look nice and full?!


No pics mate, i'll get one this weekend. Conditon is stage ready but is decent enough i think!


----------



## liam0810

So quick update. trained legs last night which was different than usual as trained hammies first. Legs aren't too sore as wasn't sure how heavy to go on certain exercises. next week will be better i think. Due to this i'm going to throw in some more legs on saturday morning such as high rep leg extensions and squats. Then in the afternoon i'll train arms.

Weight is sticking around 85kg and i'm lean but the strangest things is i'm holding sh1t loads of water on my legs! like i've actually got kankles! I'm drinking plenty of water and taking vit c but its not shifting. Might be the high dose of cyp in my rebound but am now done with that so hopefully by end of next week water will of dropped. I'm not eating sh1t loads so can't see that being the problem and am doing cardio twice a day. If anyone has any ideas of how to get rid of it i'll try it!

Just off now for 40mins SSCV on treadmill then 15mins sprints on the bike,then going for an indian with my mum and step dad. Will be having tandoori chicken livers, tandoori cod with a little boiled rice and a chappati. Still pretty healthy and belting food.

Not had a drink since the show and decided i'm gonna wait till Magaluf till i get leathered. Got a few mates round saturday so said i'll cook for us and Dan who i train with has bought me a bottle of Veuve to celebrate so will have that between us and maybe a little vodka. Nothing mad though as don't fancy it plus got a BBQ Sunday which no doubt will have me doing the cooking.

Feeling relaxed and am looking forward to the summer. Just got offered an all expense paid trip to Marbs end of sept by a contractor so think i'll have a bit of that. Will defo have to be in peak form for that!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Cyp and prop and androgen load via proviron
> 
> U held on legs genetically and all th various types of carbs simple complex mixed are holding simple oedema
> 
> Ha I told u this lol


Yes you did but just was bored and wanted to see if anyone had some secret tips like stand on my head and eat grass or sh1t like that! Sorry boss!


----------



## liam0810

Just seen something very upsetting, was even gonna start a thread but thought i'd shame in here. @marknorthumbria is now doing BODY BY VI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Just seen something very upsetting, was even gonna start a thread but thought i'd shame in here. @marknorthumbria is now doing BODY BY VI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its as part of a few things! i like easy money.

dont you?


----------



## marknorthumbria

PS it was either this or sell my 4rse!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> PS it was either this or sell my 4rse!


I'd rather sell my ar$e!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I'd rather sell my ar$e!


i turned down butler in the buff like for £25 a hour... no way near enough

also turned down to go on geordie shore hahaha


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> i turned down butler in the buff like for £25 a hour... no way near enough
> 
> also turned down to go on geordie shore hahaha


Why did you turn down Geordie shore? Those plebs have made some serious money!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Why did you turn down Geordie shore? Those plebs have made some serious money!


cos u said it there plebs m8..

It was just to go be on an episode, not a full cast member but itd probs lead to others..

Gaz is the only one who makes lots of money, all the rest have spanked it all lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> cos u said it there plebs m8..
> 
> It was just to go be on an episode, not a full cast member but itd probs lead to others..
> 
> Gaz is the only one who makes lots of money, all the rest have spanked it all lol


How that weapon James got his own supps ill never know!

Well I hope you earn brewster's taking advantage of all the dummies who think body by vi is amazing!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> How that weapon James got his own supps ill never know!
> 
> Well I hope you earn brewster's taking advantage of all the dummies who think body by vi is amazing!


He is partnered with a newcastle gangster and ex bb'er thats why.. lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> He is partnered with a newcastle gangster and ex bb'er thats why.. lol


I know a few of them in Manchester. All I need to do now is lose size, get flabby, grow a quiff and get on tele and ill have my own supp brand! BODY BY LI (AM)


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I know a few of them in Manchester. All I need to do now is lose size, get flabby, grow a quiff and get on tele and ill have my own supp brand! BODY BY LI (AM)


and be earning 15-30k per month from personal appearances lol

edit: and get laid less, you probs get more birds than him lol


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> and be earning 15-30k per month from personal appearances lol
> 
> edit: and get laid less, you probs get more birds than him lol


Link please 

Good work mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> and be earning 15-30k per month from personal appearances lol
> 
> edit: and get laid less, you probs get more birds than him lol


Had a quiet few weeks at end of prep but am getting back on it now. Got one in Cardiff ill be seeing in a few weeks and a little French thing up soon.

Oh and if anyone is on twitter look at this girl I turned down couple years as was being a good boy. I actually hate myself for it now.


----------



## Little_Jay

liam0810 said:


> Had a quiet few weeks at end of prep but am getting back on it now. Got one in Cardiff ill be seeing in a few weeks and a little French thing up soon.
> 
> Oh and if anyone is on twitter look at this girl I turned down couple years as was being a good boy. I actually hate myself for it now.
> 
> View attachment 126914


got a fella now her, works alot in NY


----------



## Ben_Dover

liam0810 said:


> Had a quiet few weeks at end of prep but am getting back on it now. Got one in Cardiff ill be seeing in a few weeks and a little French thing up soon.
> 
> Oh and if anyone is on twitter look at this girl I turned down couple years as was being a good boy. I actually hate myself for it now.
> 
> View attachment 126914


Fool !


----------



## RACK

I'd have shagged her in front on my gf!!!!!!!!!!!

She looks like the singer Cassie


----------



## liam0810

Little_Jay said:


> got a fella now her, works alot in NY


yeah mate Connor, nice lad, he was out in Maga working with her when i met her. See this is what you miss out when you be faithful. Lesson here kids, cheat, always cheat



Ben_Dover said:


> Fool !


Mate i know!



RACK said:


> I'd have shagged her in front on my gf!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She looks like the singer Cassie


Scouse as well pal, just how i like them!


----------



## RACK

There's nothing quite like a scouse lass talking filth to ya!!!!!! Far better than a rotherham lass "ooo arr gu on! Am gunna cum!" hahaha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> There's nothing quite like a scouse lass talking filth to ya!!!!!! Far better than a rotherham lass "ooo arr gu on! Am gunna cum!" hahaha


hahah like Mel B style!


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> Had a quiet few weeks at end of prep but am getting back on it now. Got one in Cardiff ill be seeing in a few weeks and a little French thing up soon.
> 
> Oh and if anyone is on twitter look at this girl I turned down couple years as was being a good boy. I actually hate myself for it now.
> 
> View attachment 126914


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittt, i even hate you for turning that down !!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittt, i even hate you for turning that down !!


Haha i know mate! She wouldn't even remember me now!


----------



## TELBOR

Bird on the left, local "adult" entertainer 

Before she got into that game she always pestered me at work, if only I knew how dirty she was pmsl


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bird on the left, local "adult" entertainer
> 
> Before she got into that game she always pestered me at work, if only I knew how dirty she was pmsl
> 
> View attachment 126920


pass her my details


----------



## CJ

Journal just got miles better


----------



## CJ

We need to organise a **** up this summer


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> See this is what you miss out when you be faithful. Lesson here kids, cheat, always cheat


This.

You live once :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> pass her my details


She's on twitter mate, you'll see how she rolls on there


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Journal just got miles better


Hahaha i'm getting back to my normal self as the old chap has woken up again!

Mate sort it out. I'm in Cardiff in August and might be down in Brighton in September. But you can always get upto manchester and me, you, @RACK, @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan can get a night out and you can all crash at mine



R0BLET said:


> She's on twitter mate, you'll see how she rolls on there


Just found the dirty little cow! i love her!

Oh and in other news I got told off my cousin that a rock stars wife wants me to bang her!

Shaun Ryders wife! hahahaah!


----------



## CJ

I happy to come up to Manchester.

Lets get a date sorted


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> I happy to come up to Manchester.
> 
> Lets get a date sorted


Gonna be end of August mate as i am busy every weekend till then! Could do bank hol sunday


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha i'm getting back to my normal self as the old chap has woken up again!
> 
> Mate sort it out. I'm in Cardiff in August and might be down in Brighton in September. But you can always get upto manchester and me, you, @RACK, @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan can get a night out and you can all crash at mine
> 
> Just found the dirty little cow! i love her!
> 
> Oh and in other news I got told off my cousin that a rock stars wife wants me to bang her!
> 
> Shaun Ryders wife! hahahaah!


Dirty little so and so isn't she!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> Bristol is home of Katy Barry , icreme, bluebird tv iv recently been smashing some girls off the phone channels and a porn star and they r crap!
> 
> Gimme a millionaires daughter from a catholic school she's sniff C off u all night and let ur mates film!! That's where it's at ! Page three stripper are all tame


Pmsl

It's always the quiet ones, always!


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> Trust me got about 110 chatting on whatsapp and the best r ballerinas, posh girls, rich girls, had life made for them so didn't build self respect. Slip into their wold and boom


Those little whore bags!! 

Next time, replace the coca cola with DNP , that'll teach them :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

dutch_scott said:


> Bristol is home of Katy Barry , icreme, bluebird tv iv recently been smashing some girls off the phone channels and a porn star and they r crap!
> 
> Gimme a millionaires daughter from a catholic school she's sniff C off u all night and let ur mates film!! That's where it's at ! Page three stripper are all tame


YES !!

Filthiest fcuk I ever had was with a posh girl, fresh out of college, daddy was a multi millionaire... Used to sneak out of her mansion into my waiting Citroen AXGT, as soon as she got in the car my knob was down her throat! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> U spelt ghb wrong
> 
> Hahahahaha come Bedford ill show u some absolute princesses well, in the traditional sense to the public
> 
> Iv just met a Victoria secrets model, ballerina, posh family, Liam's seem the pics, she's princess beautiful but oh my gosh.... Makes me cry she's pure filth in a warped way


Oh shít I did :lol:

She sounds perfect mate pmsl

Share her with Liam


----------



## TELBOR

Ben_Dover said:


> YES !!
> 
> Filthiest fcuk I ever had was with a posh girl, fresh out of college, daddy was a multi millionaire... Used to sneak out of her mansion into my waiting Citroen AXGT, as soon as she got in the car my knob was down her throat! :thumb:


Gear knob?

I hope you sorted that shít out ASAP!! :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

R0BLET said:


> Gear knob?
> 
> I hope you sorted that shít out ASAP!! :lol:


That's about the only thing she didn't do!

Harriet her name was, been looking for her on Facebook for ages... Never took her surname


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Trust me got about 110 chatting on whatsapp and the best r ballerinas, posh girls, rich girls, had life made for them so didn't build self respect. Slip into their wold and boom


I wish i could say he's lying but he is chatting to as many girls as he possibly can on there! He's non stop at it! Plays the numbers game! haha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I wish i could say he's lying but he is chatting to as many girls as he possibly can on there! He's non stop at it! Plays the numbers game! haha


Cast that net wide enough mate and you'll catch something 

Take a leaf out his book pmsl


----------



## liam0810

Ben_Dover said:


> YES !!
> 
> Filthiest fcuk I ever had was with a posh girl, fresh out of college, daddy was a multi millionaire... Used to sneak out of her mansion into my waiting Citroen AXGT, as soon as she got in the car my knob was down her throat! :thumb:


Dirtiest i had was a girl from Brighton. If you met her you wouldn't think butter would melt in her mouth. But she loved nothing better than a bit of A2M! Not seen her for 5 years, she's just got single so am sorting out a jolly to Brighton with a tube of lube and a a splitner of bluies!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Cast that net wide enough mate and you'll catch something
> 
> Take a leaf out his book pmsl


By catch something i dont wanna get an STD! haha!

I'm doing ok for myself at the moment mate. Still not bothered with POF properly yet, so when it dries up i'll be on there sharking


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Dirtiest i had was a girl from Brighton. If you met her you wouldn't think butter would melt in her mouth. But she loved nothing better than a bit of A2M! Not seen her for 5 years, she's just got single so am sorting out a jolly to Brighton with a tube of lube and a a splitner of bluies!


I wouldn't give her Blue Hearts mate, she'll out grow you


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't give her Blue Hearts mate, she'll out grow you


Hahaha thats true! I hope her t1ts are as good as they used to be and in 5 years they've not sagged! Actually she'll only be 24 so they better still be pert!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> By catch something i dont wanna get an STD! haha!
> 
> I'm doing ok for myself at the moment mate. Still not bothered with POF properly yet, so when it dries up i'll be on there sharking


I know you will pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha thats true! I hope her t1ts are as good as they used to be and in 5 years they've not sagged! Actually she'll only be 24 so they better still be pert!


Same age as my mrs, should defo be pert pmsl


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha i'm getting back to my normal self as the old chap has woken up again!
> 
> Mate sort it out. I'm in Cardiff in August and might be down in Brighton in September. But you can always get upto manchester and me, you, @RACK, @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan can get a night out and you can all crash at mine
> 
> Just found the dirty little cow! i love her!
> 
> Oh and in other news I got told off my cousin that a rock stars wife wants me to bang her!
> 
> Shaun Ryders wife! hahahaah!


Well up for that!


----------



## Bad Alan

You know I'm in for a night of drug fuelled sex pest antics anytime mate just tell me when and where


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> You know I'm in for a night of drug fuelled sex pest antics anytime mate just tell me when and where


Liam's house, with Scott......



:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Liam's house, with Scott......
> 
> View attachment 126962
> 
> 
> :lol:


Haha It's mr Keigher who ends up in a state so more than likely him getting fiddled with, although its technically not rape as he pushes back and never complains


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Haha It's mr Keigher who ends up in a state so more than likely him getting fiddled with, although its technically not rape as he pushes back and never complains


Pmsl.

Just say "surprise!" before you do it, that makes it not rape at all!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha It's mr Keigher who ends up in a state so more than likely him getting fiddled with, although its technically not rape as he pushes back and never complains


Mate you've not had a night at The house of Doom yet! Ends up very messy!


----------



## CJ

Organise it next sunday then


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate you've not had a night at The house of Doom yet! Ends up very messy!


Mate I'm so looking forward to a decent night out haven't had a drink in forever it seems and never been round Manc will be a great night I'm sure 

We will have to get it sorted when you're free next couple months !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Mate I'm so looking forward to a decent night out haven't had a drink in forever it seems and never been round Manc will be a great night I'm sure
> 
> We will have to get it sorted when you're free next couple months !


Yep I think bank hol Sunday would be good. Also I know @CJ will be happy about this, bank hol Sunday is Mardi gras!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

HAha I'm loving these last two pages. 110 birds at once that's actually awesome

I'm all up for a filthy slut but there's a line.

I've had to fvck off a 9/10 petite blonde metalhead / pole dancer(for exercise only)

had me hit her every time, she wanted me to choke her so she actually went out cold when she cum..

I had to go elsewhere as I just wanted a to blow my load and go to f4cking sleep!


----------



## Ben_Dover

marknorthumbria said:


> HAha I'm loving these last two pages. 110 birds at once that's actually awesome
> 
> I'm all up for a filthy slut but there's a line.
> 
> I've had to fvck off a 9/10 petite blonde metalhead / pole dancer(for exercise only)
> 
> had me hit her every time, she wanted me to choke her so she actually went out cold when she cum..
> 
> I had to go elsewhere as I just wanted a to blow my load and go to f4cking sleep!


Have you ever fcuked a cold bird though, definitely something erotic about them not moving!


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Yep I think bank hol Sunday would be good. Also I know @CJ will be happy about this, bank hol Sunday is Mardi gras!!


I think I.may be away that weekend buddy

Lol...just checked..im away for a wedding in Manchester


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yep I think bank hol Sunday would be good. Also I know @CJ will be happy about this, bank hol Sunday is Mardi gras!!


What dates that mate??


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> HAha I'm loving these last two pages. 110 birds at once that's actually awesome
> 
> I'm all up for a filthy slut but there's a line.
> 
> I've had to fvck off a 9/10 petite blonde metalhead / pole dancer(for exercise only)
> 
> had me hit her every time, she wanted me to choke her so she actually went out cold when she cum..
> 
> I had to go elsewhere as I just wanted a to blow my load and go to f4cking sleep!


Think if you've read this over the last few months you've seen about the damage to my throat by a bird and another bird who was into being tw4tted and to quote her "fcuk me like you hate me"! Love a kinky bird sometimes.


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> I think I.may be away that weekend buddy
> 
> Lol...just checked..im away for a wedding in Manchester


Hahaha perfect! Sneak out!

@Bad Alan it's last weekend in August


----------



## Queenie

Errr hello I hope im invited to this night out!

I promise I won't stand in the way of the girls... and I'll keep u topped up with shots all night


----------



## Ben_Dover

liam0810 said:


> Think if you've read this over the last few months you've seen about the damage to my throat by a bird and another bird who was into being tw4tted and to quote her "fcuk me like you hate me"! Love a kinky bird sometimes.


"Fcuk me like you hate me" she really knows how to make a man moist!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Errr hello I hope im invited to this night out!
> 
> I promise I won't stand in the way of the girls... and I'll keep u topped up with shots all night


Why the hell not. Although if your staying at mine with 5 boys you know what will happen


----------



## liam0810

Ben_Dover said:


> "Fcuk me like you hate me" she really knows how to make a man moist!


Hahaha mate I was actually speechless. She's a good mate who I used to bang years ago, her tastes have changed since then. Actually I'm at the gym with her in the morning!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Why the hell not. Although if your staying at mine with 5 boys you know what will happen


Yup - I'll be the one making brekkie!


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha perfect! Sneak out!
> 
> @Bad Alan it's last weekend in August


I think itll work out perfectly bud


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Yup - I'll be the one making brekkie!


Good girl. Also hangover days I need looking after so make sure you bring me Coming To Amercia And Willow on DVD and a big bag of pick n mix!

Anyway am up and on way to the gym for fasted cardio and legs. I've put on a beef brisket as cooking for mates tonight, making it with whole meal rolls and sweet tatty wedges then making a dessert of low fat choc cheesecake with strawberry frozen yogurt. Food is still decent enough and not too sh1tty. Looking forward to it now, just hope my slow cooked pulled brisket works out as first time making it!

Training delts at 3 as well and in between nipping town trying to find some Lycra hot pants!


----------



## tonyc74

Lol at last few pages!

So apart from nearly catching aids over the next few months what's happening with training, not wanting to sound like supra lol but I'm guessing its good to make the most of the rebound and do some growing!?

I'm competing in November so being fairly strict until next month then have to really tighten my belt and be 110% with diet etc!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Lol at last few pages!
> 
> So apart from nearly catching aids over the next few months what's happening with training, not wanting to sound like supra lol but I'm guessing its good to make the most of the rebound and do some growing!?
> 
> I'm competing in November so being fairly strict until next month then have to really tighten my belt and be 110% with diet etc!


I'm doing another week of rebound then off mate for a good while. Think ill run GH through PCT and the following months if I can afford it then obviously have bloods done and when I feel ready ill go back on. Probably about October/November time. I'm staying lean now for a few weeks then start packing some size back on. I want to stay lean when I pack size on as don't like walking around at 16st as its tiring for me.

Oh and yes I'm hoping for plenty of sh4gging! Actually just messaged a bird I palmed off last Saturday as she was p2ssed pestering me to ring her and I just wante to eat my pizza. She's out tonight so might see if she wants to come back here later!

Got mates round tonight and I've cooked for us all. Pretty healthy as well and they're drinking getting leathered but I've had two vodka diet cokes and that will do me. Up tomoz for fasted cardio and then cardio again at night.

Also water seems to be dropping off ky legs which is good.

Condition is what I want for magaluf. Abs still there when tensed, filled out a lot but still vascular. Face is fuller so aids look has gone.

Also bought all my stuff tonight off eBay for my ultimate warrior outfit. Bought:

Pink fluffy rave boots

Knee pads which I will spray paint Neon green

Neon pink Lycra tights which ill cut into trunks/shorts

Neon pink/green/yellow shoe laces for arm ties

Neon colour face paints

Neon wrist tape

All for 22quid so not too bad!


----------



## liam0810

Up and done 40mins on treadmill and doing 10mins HIIT on bike now. Didn't get up till 11 as mates didn't leave till gone 3am.

Feel good. No food yet so will have a big brekkies when in then at a BBQ Thai afternoon. I've also put on a pulled pork dish in the slow cooker. Again low fat. Low GI carbs at part from a little bit of sauce as will have it with burgen bread and basmati. Should be 3 or 4 meals out of as doing 1.5kg


----------



## liam0810

Oh and @Pscarb do you have a discount code for Cardiff sports nutrition please mate?


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Up and done 40mins on treadmill and doing 10mins HIIT on bike now. Didn't get up till 11 as mates didn't leave till gone 3am.
> 
> Feel good. No food yet so will have a big brekkies when in then at a BBQ Thai afternoon. I've also put on a pulled pork dish in the slow cooker. Again low fat. Low GI carbs at part from a little bit of sauce as will have it with burgen bread and basmati. Should be 3 or 4 meals out of as doing 1.5kg


What cut of pork mate? Do you put any spices in with it? Sick of dry chicken!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> What cut of pork mate? Do you put any spices in with it? Sick of dry chicken!


Boneless shoulder mate, think about 15g fat per 100g but once it's slow cooked you can pull it off.

I cook it in oxo cube with paprika, black pepper. Little salt, onion chopped, garlic, apple cider vinegar, lea & Perrins, chilli flakes, dry mustard, cayenne


----------



## 3752

liam0810 said:


> Oh and @Pscarb do you have a discount code for Cardiff sports nutrition please mate?


PSCARB5 mate


----------



## liam0810

Pscarb said:


> PSCARB5 mate


It's 5% isn't it? Cheers buddy. For a girl who's competing and struggling with cravings so put her onto there for the walden farms stuff


----------



## 3752

Mikey81 said:


> What's that give you discount wise?


it gives 5% buddy once i set you up in the private section i will give you this discount and others buddy.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Your inbox is.full but got your msg. Nice work! Lol


----------



## liam0810

Mikey81 said:


> Wahoo
> 
> Was looking at the waldons stuff if that's allowed? See how I get on without it but if I need flavour that's probably best way to go


Think Paul will say yes as he used it all way through prep and I used it up till last day as well mate


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Your inbox is.full but got your msg. Nice work! Lol


Damn imagine how many women might of been trying to message me to get me naked. Actually only used to have Kay doing that oh and @robLET haha!

Yep he rang me and asked which thread so told him and said he'd sort it. Haha bell!


----------



## 3752

Mikey81 said:


> Wahoo
> 
> Was looking at the waldons stuff if that's allowed? See how I get on without it but if I need flavour that's probably best way to go


Yes buddy all allowed but some taste better than others  I prefer the honey Dijon


----------



## CJ

Bbq for me..its awesome


----------



## tonyc74

The sauces are handy if your desperate but there's nothing in them apart from flavourings and sweetener last time I looked I think!


----------



## liam0810

Some more pics from the show


----------



## RACK

LAt spread you really need a hulk hogan handlebar tasche mate!!!! 

Back and most muscular shots look awesome


----------



## Bad Alan

Really impressed by how balanced lower half looks in the trophy shot mate as I said earlier.

Looked mint


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Really impressed by how balanced lower half looks in the trophy shot mate as I said earlier.
> 
> Looked mint


Cheers pal and once you are tanned up on Sunday you are gonna blow my physique out of the water! But give me till next year then i'm coming for you young one!



RACK said:


> LAt spread you really need a hulk hogan handlebar tasche mate!!!!
> 
> Back and most muscular shots look awesome


haha i know mate, i love a pout! Learnt from you and Scott


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal and once you are tanned up on Sunday you are gonna blow my physique out of the water! But give me till next year then i'm coming for you young one!
> 
> haha i know mate, i love a pout! Learnt from you and Scott


We do battle in the u90s next year you sexy fool


----------



## RACK

Just found some pics on my phone of when Scott came round rotherham one night. We had a pout off with a girl on stilts........ I ended up single after that weekend hahaha

You both doing leeds u90's next year??


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> You both doing leeds u90's next year??


Undecided depends how offseason goes ill make plans next year, leaves 10months of growing either that or stars at end of the year.

Ill get this next few days out the way before deciding though


----------



## RACK

Hmmmmm I'll keep an eye out to see what goes down on the leeds front


----------



## liam0810

Trained chest last night and was a decent session even if was on my own:

Seated plate load press

40 x 20

60 x 15

100 x 10

120 x 8

130 x 6 with 6 partials at top of movement

inlcine hammer plate loaded

40 x 15

80 x 10

120 x 6

130 x 3 drop set to 80 x 6

incline flyes

25 x 15

30 x 12

40 x 4 - rotator sore, dropped to 20 and did 12 reps

seated press

15plates x 10 x 3

last set did triple drop set

cables

15 x 12

20 x 10

4 sets on donkey calves

10mins HIIT on bike

Feel good at moment, water has dropped off legs a little and now on upper ha! So dropping an adex every day as might be estrogen levels from the blast. 10 days till Maga and if i'm not as sharp as i want to be by sunday i'll be doing a deplete for 4 days with carb up starting at the airport thursday morning!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> We do battle in the u90s next year you sexy fool





RACK said:


> Just found some pics on my phone of when Scott came round rotherham one night. We had a pout off with a girl on stilts........ I ended up single after that weekend hahaha
> 
> You both doing leeds u90's next year??


haha must of been a decent weekend then.

we might do but we will see!



Bad Alan said:


> Undecided depends how offseason goes ill make plans next year, leaves 10months of growing either that or stars at end of the year.
> 
> Ill get this next few days out the way before deciding though


the stars could be a decent shout. Saying that i've got vegas next october for my 30th so maybe not! I know i know you are all shocked i'm 30 next year. I don't look a day over 22!


----------



## liam0810

Just getting gym now to smash legs! Write upto follow


----------



## liam0810

So legs were smashed!

Seated leg curls

40kg x 20

50 x 15

65 x 10

80 x 6 dropset to 25 x 20

Stif leg deads

60 x 20

80 x 15

120 x 10 rest pause 8

Walking lunges with 20kg plates

18 each leg

17 each leg

19 each leg

Leg press, legs close and high up

120 x 30

140 x 20

240 x 10 rest pause 10

21's smith squats, 7 bottom, 7 top, 7 full

80 x 21

110 x 21

130 x 21

135 x 21

Had some left in the tank do threw in leg extensions

65 x 12 slow reps with squeeze at top

80 x 10

Stack x 6

20mins on stepper and done!


----------



## Bad Alan

That'll get them growing mate, how you feeling now? Normal function and energy levels?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That'll get them growing mate, how you feeling now? Normal function and energy levels?


Yep all good! Like about 5 weeks into prep when you feel good!


----------



## TELBOR

Great pics mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Great pics mate


Cheers mate! All down to @TheProteinWorks supps!


----------



## mikemull

How long till maga mate? Any pics of you now to see what condition your going away in?


----------



## liam0810

No training today well apart from cardio this morning, cardio tonight and abs & calves. Legs aren't that sore either which i'm a bit upset about, must train heavier and harder!

also, what i am really enjoying since the show is erections and also big poos


----------



## liam0810

mikemull said:


> How long till maga mate? Any pics of you now to see what condition your going away in?


a week tomorrow mate. Conditon is ok, obviously not stage ready but where i want to be. little bit of water on abs and chest but that'll drop by time i'm away as might do a few days deplete. Not got any pics as been training on my own a lot and lighting in my house is awful! Very dark and dimly lit which i like as makes girls look better! haha!


----------



## mikemull

liam0810 said:


> a week tomorrow mate. Conditon is ok, obviously not stage ready but where i want to be. little bit of water on abs and chest but that'll drop by time i'm away as might do a few days deplete. Not got any pics as been training on my own a lot and lighting in my house is awful! Very dark and dimly lit which i like as makes girls look better! haha!


That will go down better with the birds I reckon, stage ready might be a bit to much for em but I reckon the shape your in now will be ideal, obviously no pics but I'm guessing a bigger version of mens health cover style look. A lot of birds will be put off with the vascular it's of stage ready.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate! All down to @TheProteinWorks supps!


What 10ml a week of creatine mate


----------



## liam0810

mikemull said:


> That will go down better with the birds I reckon, stage ready might be a bit to much for em but I reckon the shape your in now will be ideal, obviously no pics but I'm guessing a bigger version of mens health cover style look. A lot of birds will be put off with the vascular it's of stage ready.


yeah stage ready is a little too much which i realised last year as went very lean indeed! Yeah pretty much mens health look. like i said last week water was on my legs and now seems to of navigated its way to my torso! Still got abs when tensed but can see water on them. The water will be off in time i think as carbs are around 250 a day at moment so not too high.

Once back from Maga me and @dutch_scott are going to plan what's next and how i become Mr O 2015!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> What 10ml a week of creatine mate


haha yep thats defo what it was! I'm not joking though i have used purely their supps through prep and for the last 6 months and they are bang on!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> haha yep thats defo what it was! I'm not joking though i have used purely their supps through prep and for the last 6 months and they are bang on!


I knew it!! 

Yeah they've kept me going tbh. Got more random stuff in my cupboards than a little!


----------



## liam0810

Just tried getting a quick pic of condition when on sunbeds. Not a geat pic but can see what kind of condition I'm in. Also waters come off legs now! No more cankles!

Did 20mins treadmill then 15mins hiit on bike.

Plus lying leg raises, weighted rope crunches, 10 sets on toe presses and 100 BW calf raises.

Calves will be hit again Friday and will be heavy


----------



## Bad Alan

That's lean as fuvk you douche bag! Don't compare yourself to the ab shot I sent you it's just not fair ATM


----------



## Bad Alan

Ill be fatter than that two days after the show lol !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That's lean as fuvk you douche bag! Don't compare yourself to the ab shot I sent you it's just not fair ATM


Mate you'll know how it feels about a week after your show, you get the pics and look at them and then look at yourself now and you feel like you're a right fat Cnut!!


----------



## liam0810

cardio done again today, looking decent enough again i think. face has filled out so thats good. got a big fro at the moment so once thats cut i'll look better in the face ha!

Back tonight, gonna email the boss now for workout. might throw in some biceps as well.

Just had a phone call off a subbie saying am i still up for Marbella end of september. 5 star hotel, champagne party, Nikki Beach closing party, all paid for. Yes Yes i am!


----------



## RACK

Mate, you go on hol looking like that and you'll have girls that wet it'll look like the naked foam party at carwash in maga......... on the streets!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Mate, you go on hol looking like that and you'll have girls that wet it'll look like the naked foam party at carwash in maga......... on the streets!!!


haha mate lets hope so, i'm just getting my mojo back! Plus last two years i've been a good boy with being in a relationship and turned down enough girls. Knowing my luck i'll get jack sh1t this year apart from some size 18 ginger birds from Wrexham!


----------



## liam0810

Gym done and felt STRONG!!!

BOR's

80 x 15

100 x 12

140 x 8

150 x 6

WG pull downs

12 plates x 15

14 x 12

16 x 10 double dropset 12 x 8, 6 x 12

One arm seated rows

40 x 16

60 x 12

70 x 8

Wide grip rows superset with pullovers

70 x 12, 10 plates x 20

80 x 10, 15 x 14

80 x 10, 16 x 11

BB shrugs

160 x 12

200 x 10

260 x 3 then strap snapped! Not happy but luckily no injury!

Did my usual 10mins HIIT on bike.

Home to rest and eat some turkey mince and broccoli and 150g sweet tattie.

Gonna have a few eggs scrambled before bed as well


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> haha mate lets hope so, i'm just getting my mojo back! Plus last two years i've been a good boy with being in a relationship and turned down enough girls. Knowing my luck i'll get jack sh1t this year apart from some size 18 ginger birds from Wrexham!


You LYING tw*t :lol:


----------



## Milky

I just showed the wife that post and even SHE said to neg you :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> You LYING tw*t :lol:


Hahah lying about what?! And tell her to behave haha


----------



## liam0810

Delts were well and truly smashed tonight with this session

Giant sets

Seated smith press 20,10, 4 , 3

Started on 40, 100, 120, 140

Seated laterals 20.15,10,6

6, 10, 15, 22.5

Seated dumbell press 15,10,6,6

20, 30,40,42.5

Seated front raises dumbells 20.20,20,20

6, 8, 8, 8

how it went was do a set of smith then grab laterals, grab dumbells next then finish with front raises that's 1 giant set

Rested bout 2mins between giant set but no rest between actual sets

Moved onto

Standing barbell press 5x 5

60, 70 x 4

Barbell shrugs 1 giant set

1 x 50 add plate 1 x max, add plate 1 x max ... Add a 20 till u can't do 1 then strip down by a plate maxing out

Mine went

1 plate (60) x 50

100 x 15

140 x 12

180 x 8

220 x 6

260 x 5

300 x 4

260 x 3

220 x 6

180 x 5

140 x 8

100 x 7

60 x 22

Was covered in sweat after this and traps were pumped to fcuk, especially after I'd trained them yesterday.

At the moment my energy levels are through the roof so threw in

Seated calves supersetted with standing calves

20 x 15 , 80 x 15

30 x 15, 80 x 15

40 x 12, 80 x 14

50 x 10, 80 x 10

10mins HIIT on bike and done.

Hit electric beach and just home now prepping food for tomorrow afternoon/evening in Bedford and for tomorrow day at @Bad Alan show! Can't wait to see him up there. Honestly a top lad who deserves all the credit he's been getting in his journal and more.

Gonna hit gym early tomorrow and I think hit cardio and 10 sets on leg press with maybe arms as well as not gonna fit 2 sessions in tomorrow with going down Bedford, as gotta get final measurements for suits for my Danny's wedding and my cousins then gotta nip to town to!

Think I might try and get up early Sunday and do some cardio to, no gym at hotel but am sure i could plod the streets of Bedford for 45 mins. Actually ill get lost but least cardio will be longer haha


----------



## liam0810

Some meals made for tomoz and sunday.

50g brown pasta

200g chicken

Green Olives, red onion, sundried tomatos

Light French dressing

Will have a small bag of @TheProteinWorks blueberry smoothie and some almonds.

Breakfast Sunday will be at hotel, might go out saturday evening for tea so should be ok!

Fail to prepare, prepare to fail!


----------



## liam0810

Up and off to gym to train arms and legs fasted and cardio. Haven't got time for session later so do all now. Took a d hacks to power me through, will sip 4 scoops of Curse mixed with ISurge throughout and get brekkie later.

Feel good today and traps are in bits! Suppose that's what you get for 13 giant sets yesterday and a load the day before!

Looking forward to Bedford now to see @Bad Alan and also seeing @dutch_scott coz I have actually missed him at mine, even if he doesn't wash his pots 

Will be good to see @CJ, @RXQueenie's boobs and meet @ah24 and see his client hopefully smash the bikini class. Even if she doesn't her transformation over the last few months has been ridiculous!


----------



## Queenie

Babe u won't even see me lol. I'll watch Charlotte and Will and then sneak out ninja style!


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> cardio done again today, looking decent enough again i think. face has filled out so thats good. got a big fro at the moment so once thats cut i'll look better in the face ha!
> 
> Back tonight, gonna email the boss now for workout. might throw in some biceps as well.
> 
> Just had a phone call off a subbie saying am i still up for Marbella end of september. 5 star hotel, champagne party, Nikki Beach closing party, all paid for. Yes Yes i am!


got any jobs goin there? lol


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> Will be good to see @CJ, @RXQueenie's boobs and meet @ah24 and see his client hopefully smash the bikini class. Even if she doesn't her transformation over the last few months has been ridiculous!


Won't be happening now..

F*cker called me last night to say she's not competing..

WTF?! After me bending over backwards for 6months and her spending £££ on bikini, heels, posing practice, my services etc.

Mad.

P1ssed off is an understatement!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> got any jobs goin there? lol


I am actually looking for a graduate! Boss has told me I can't have a girl the sexist pig!


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Won't be happening now..
> 
> F*cker called me last night to say she's not competing..
> 
> WTF?! After me bending over backwards for 6months and her spending £££ on bikini, heels, posing practice, my services etc.
> 
> Mad.
> 
> P1ssed off is an understatement!


Are you joking?! Why the hell not????


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Won't be happening now..
> 
> F*cker called me last night to say she's not competing..
> 
> WTF?! After me bending over backwards for 6months and her spending £££ on bikini, heels, posing practice, my services etc.
> 
> Mad.
> 
> P1ssed off is an understatement!


Are u ****ing kidding me???


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> Are you joking?! Why the hell not????


She says she has a rash over her stomach and has been told by a 'skin person' that she can't put fake tan on 

This was her yesterday.. Personally I can't see a rash but hey.



Seriously can't get my head round it. She's saying she has to put her health first... She's ONE day away?!


----------



## Northern Lass

ah24 said:


> Won't be happening now..
> 
> F*cker called me last night to say she's not competing..
> 
> WTF?! After me bending over backwards for 6months and her spending £££ on bikini, heels, posing practice, my services etc.
> 
> Mad.
> 
> P1ssed off is an understatement!


Sorry to hear that ... bad form pulling out like that.


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> She says she has a rash over her stomach and has been told by a 'skin person' that she can't put fake tan on
> 
> This was her yesterday.. Personally I can't see a rash but hey.
> 
> View attachment 127944
> 
> 
> Seriously can't get my head round it. She's saying she has to put her health first... She's ONE day away?!


Just nerves surely? She wouldn't be the first to back out of a show. Im more gutted for u. now reply to my text lol


----------



## ah24

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry to hear that ...


Sucks! Really wanted her to do well as she's worked sooo hard for it! Seems like such a waste to bottle it the day before the show!


----------



## Northern Lass

ah24 said:


> She says she has a rash over her stomach and has been told by a 'skin person' that she can't put fake tan on
> 
> This was her yesterday.. Personally I can't see a rash but hey.
> 
> View attachment 127944
> 
> 
> Seriously can't get my head round it. She's saying she has to put her health first... She's ONE day away?!


Her skin looks perfect... I agree with @RXQueenie its got to be nervs ...

You'll have to visit krispy creme lol


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Sucks! Really wanted her to do well as she's worked sooo hard for it! Seems like such a waste to bottle it the day before the show!


Am gutted for you mate but at least you can say you got her to stage ready and it was her choice. You've not let her down, she's let herself down. She'll regret it I think


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Sucks! Really wanted her to do well as she's worked sooo hard for it! Seems like such a waste to bottle it the day before the show!


Mate that's one of the worst things anyone could do to you.

Poor excuse and doubt there is anything anyone can say to console you.

You did everything and more for her and she had all the support she needed for it. Gutted for you as know the pressure, time and emotion that will have gone into getting her to this stage especially considering her start point. The show was the reward for the both of you so it's unforgivable IMO as when working with a coach it is a team effort.

Chin up mate knowing you did all you could and you got her ready she just didn't keep up her end.


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> Am gutted for you mate but at least you can say you got her to stage ready and it was her choice. You've not let her down, she's let herself down. She'll regret it I think


As you know though, getting someone isn't the same as 'prepped XX bikini top 3 competitor'

Nice to know you guys agree.. Such a let down, my missus is even more p1ssed off than me as I gave up my 1 day off each week from clients in London just to make sure she's on track, phone calls at 11pm etc..

Anyway, I'll stop clogging up your thread dude!



Bad Alan said:


> Mate that's one of the worst things anyone could do to you.
> 
> Poor excuse and doubt there is anything anyone can say to console you.
> 
> You did everything and more for her and she had all the support she needed for it. Gutted for you as know the pressure, time and emotion that will have gone into getting her to this stage especially considering her start point. The show was the reward for the both of you so it's unforgivable IMO as when working with a coach it is a team effort.
> 
> Chin up mate knowing you did all you could and you got her ready she just didn't keep up her end.


Massively shocked, as you know after working with Scott, after 6 months of prep - you both have to trust each other 100% to follow plans etc.

After being in contact with her pretty much EVERY day since January, I didn't see this coming! Pathetic!

Let's face it, she's got what she wanted - in the best shape of her life and flies out on holiday on Tues. Had the cheek to send a long ass txt apologising and said 'next year when we go for a comp I'll make sure I'm mentally ready'

Told her she'd struggle to find a prep coach that did all the little bits I did, and that I'll help her get her metabolism back on track after this but I won't help her for a show again.

Best of luck for tomorrow mate, YOU are looking awesome - just as Liam did - Scott & yourself should be proud! Enjoy!


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> Won't be happening now..
> 
> F*cker called me last night to say she's not competing..
> 
> WTF?! After me bending over backwards for 6months and her spending £££ on bikini, heels, posing practice, my services etc.
> 
> Mad.
> 
> P1ssed off is an understatement!


I hope this isn't in relation to her pathetic excuse for a family!!!????????


----------



## liam0810

Up early with Will as he's not slept well. So I've found a fitness first and signed up for a free days pass so off there now for an hour and back for breakfast before 10. Then we head down to the show for 12. Will is looking great, first coat tan is on, he's miserable and tired which means he's ready!

I'm tempted to throw a pair of swimming shorts on and do physique haha!

Me and Will have been planning a trip to places near mine when I'm back from magaluf as I've still not had a proper blow out yet!


----------



## Northern Lass

liam0810 said:


> Up early with Will as he's not slept well. So I've found a fitness first and signed up for a free days pass so off there now for an hour and back for breakfast before 10. Then we head down to the show for 12. Will is looking great, first coat tan is on, he's miserable and tired which means he's ready!
> 
> I'm tempted to throw a pair of swimming shorts on and do physique haha!
> 
> Me and Will have been planning a trip to places near mine when I'm back from magaluf as I've still not had a proper blow out yet!


Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Up early with Will as he's not slept well. So I've found a fitness first and signed up for a free days pass so off there now for an hour and back for breakfast before 10. Then we head down to the show for 12. Will is looking great, first coat tan is on, he's miserable and tired which means he's ready!
> 
> I'm tempted to throw a pair of swimming shorts on and do physique haha!
> 
> Me and Will have been planning a trip to places near mine when I'm back from magaluf as I've still not had a proper blow out yet!


Yeaaaa we have nearly killed me reading that menu in bed last night, luckily I was being held closely at the time so managed to get through it


----------



## liam0810

Oh and I got to fitness first and the fcukers wouldn't let me train as needed to give them 24 hours notice for my free pass. So I politely told them that they were fcuking w4nkers and got taxi back to hotel! So ended up doing push ups, crunches and just done a bit with bands now. I've got a load of energy at moment so just wanna exercise ha!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Oh and I got to fitness first and the fcukers wouldn't let me train as needed to give them 24 hours notice for my free pass. So I politely told them that they were fcuking w4nkers and got taxi back to hotel! So ended up doing push ups, crunches and just done a bit with bands now. I've got a load of energy at moment so just wanna exercise ha!


id of been fuming probably rushed home and got a speeding ticket lol


----------



## C.Hill

Oh fcuk! The veins on his midsection!! What have you done to him Scott??

Fcuking amazing will!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ooof veins anybody! jesus christ that's insane. Well done both of you.


----------



## Northern Lass

He looks absolutely awesome... good luck..

The veins in his stomach wow:eek:


----------



## Milky

Liam have you got resistance bands ?


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Liam have you got resistance bands ?


No mate could do with some tbh. Why? You know a good deal on some?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> No mate could do with some tbh. Why? You know a good deal on some?


Mrs was after some. She found some on Amazon mate looked decent.


----------



## Queenie

Liam! Great meeting u today! Still surprised at how u were looking... in a good way of course. Scotts looking after u well  next time you're in Brighton bloody well let me know... and im defo expecting an invite to the aug bank hol night out  hopefully I'll have lost some weight by then so I won't embarrass u guys too much!

And thanks for not motorboating my boobs. I was totally ready to defend them lol.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Liam! Great meeting u today! Still surprised at how u were looking... in a good way of course. Scotts looking after u well  next time you're in Brighton bloody well let me know... and im defo expecting an invite to the aug bank hol night out  hopefully I'll have lost some weight by then so I won't embarrass u guys too much!
> 
> And thanks for not motorboating my boobs. I was totally ready to defend them lol.


Cheers Queenie and sorry about our funny accents haha! 4 days till Magaluf then after that a blow out but am enjoying being lean and enjoying cardio so gona stay as lean as I can without hindering my gains!

You looked well so the time you had off hasn't done damage!

And the only reason you didn't get motorboated was coz your sun was with you haha!


----------



## Sharpy76

@liam0810 try and get some pics up fella, i bet you look in cracking shape mate!


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> @liam0810 try and get some pics up fella, i bet you look in cracking shape mate!


Hes got veins all over the shop and I poked his abs - no fat there lol.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> @liam0810 try and get some pics up fella, i bet you look in cracking shape mate!





RXQueenie said:


> Hes got veins all over the shop and I poked his abs - no fat there lol.


Sharpy i'll try this week in the gym, at home pics are sh1te and my camera is sh1te

And cheers Queenie, trying to stay ripped for Holiday, and i know when you touched my abs you let out a little wee of excitement!

Didn't get home till 1am last night as nipped to see a friend in Wakefield so went Nandos and hers for a bit. took me 2 b4astard hours to get home coz Motorway was shut.

Still up and in gym this morning for 7 and 50mins on treadmill.

training this week is over 3 days so gonna do a push/pull/legs routine.

tonight will be legs i think, then pull tomorrow and push wednesday. Even considering finding a gym in magaluf. by that i mean i'll find out where it is and probably not go, but at least i'll know where it is!


----------



## Loveleelady

good boy well done looking class! have you progressed on the faces? cause you wont pull in maga wiv a big gurny one


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> good boy well done looking class! have you progressed on the faces? cause you wont pull in maga wiv a big gurny one


I have to disagree. Liam pulls anywhere he goes lol


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> good boy well done looking class! have you progressed on the faces? cause you wont pull in maga wiv a big gurny one


LL face is sorted now as long as i stay away from the class A's and with me being a good boy i will be!



RXQueenie said:


> I have to disagree. Liam pulls anywhere he goes lol


I try Queenie but didn't succeed this weekend, although @Bad Alan's dad did take a liking to me. Gonna hunt down the bikini winner anyway haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> LL face is sorted now as long as i stay away from the class A's and with me being a good boy i will be!
> 
> I try Queenie but didn't succeed this weekend, although @Bad Alan's dad did take a liking to me. Gonna hunt down the bikini winner anyway haha!


Lmao mate I said this to mum, I woke up after that nap and you two were cracking on like best mates down the pub hahah.

You were a massive hit with Ben and Elliott, such a genuine and nice guy and they both said so to. Soppy post in journal for you now I'm done being all gay so going to call you a good looking ripped cvnt and leave


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao mate I said this to mum, I woke up after that nap and you two were cracking on like best mates down the pub hahah.
> 
> You were a massive hit with Ben and Elliott, such a genuine and nice guy and they both said so to. Soppy post in journal for you now I'm done being all gay so going to call you a good looking ripped cvnt and leave


think it took them a while to warm to me as they wouldn't speak at first haha! Then on the sunday when we were leaving they wouldn't shut up haha!

Oh and stop being nasty to your mam! She came out to see how you were and you snapped at her. And don't swear at her, she's your mother!

Yep me and your dad are going out soon, we are now besties! haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> think it took them a while to warm to me as they wouldn't speak at first haha! Then on the sunday when we were leaving they wouldn't shut up haha!
> 
> Oh and stop being nasty to your mam! She came out to see how you were and you snapped at her. And don't swear at her, she's your mother!
> 
> Yep me and your dad are going out soon, we are now besties! haha!


Hhaha I love my mum more than anything mate and she knows it but she never knows when to just **** off and yesterday in that situation was a time she should of known lol.

No they are like that with everyone until they know them, very reserved till they've figured out what you're like!

Haha I'm taking him for lunch as he made that trip by himself and even though we've had problems like we talked about that I can't forgive, he's got a good heart.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hhaha I love my mum more than anything mate and she knows it but she never knows when to just **** off and yesterday in that situation was a time she should of known lol.
> 
> No they are like that with everyone until they know them, very reserved till they've figured out what you're like!
> 
> Haha I'm taking him for lunch as he made that trip by himself and even though we've had problems like we talked about that I can't forgive, he's got a good heart.


Yeah mate your dad seems like a good bloke but understandable the issues you have. He made a big effort to come which was great as he clearly has no interest at all in it. Bit like my mam and step dad coming to mine. very lucky to have their support unlike i did off my dad!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate your dad seems like a good bloke but understandable the issues you have. He made a big effort to come which was great as he clearly has no interest at all in it. Bit like my mam and step dad coming to mine. very lucky to have their support unlike i did off my dad!


Lmao I won't go into again as dont want everyone seeing but just ask Scott next time you speak to him what my step dad who I live with is like about this whole thing and what he said to me today about my prep and life in general lol


----------



## dipdabs

fuk me its all been happening in here! sorry liam i ain't reading all this and hugely apologise for much very late WELL DONE TOLD YOU YOU COULD DO IT!!! Raise the roof!!


----------



## CJ

Crack on with that bulk buddy. ..I want to see ypu next to me on the u90 stage


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> fuk me its all been happening in here! sorry liam i ain't reading all this and hugely apologise for much very late WELL DONE TOLD YOU YOU COULD DO IT!!! Raise the roof!!


Hello darling! How the hell are you?! And cheers for the congrats! I got there in the end, so the big pain in the a$$ I had that weekend was worth it haha! Are you back now or is it gonna take you a good 4 months to reply to this?


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Crack on with that bulk buddy. ..I want to see ypu next to me on the u90 stage


Don't you worry mate the bulk will be starting properly after the weddings so I fit in the suits we've had made! I've been told on Saturday by the lad who's made them "no more size!" So can't get big just yet!


----------



## liam0810

Legs have been destroyed!

Seated leg curls 5x5

80 x 5

90 x 5

Stack x 5

Squats on smith as rack was taken

100 x 5

120 x 5

170 x 5

170 x 5

150 x 5 did partials at end. 10 wide, 10 shoulder width, 10 close

Leg press

200 x 20

200 x 20

Threw up

220 x 20

220 x 20 with 12 partials

Duck press

220 x 15 x 3

Leg extensions FST7

65 x 10 x 7

Toe press

140 x 15

160 x 15

180 x 12

200 x 10

220 x 9

Tried to do lunges with 28kg DB's but couldn't even manage 1st lunge! So dropped to 10kg plates and did

3 x 18

Was dizzy and made it just in time to the toilet to throw up again. Was gonna go home but thought fcuk it and went back in and did

Partials heavy leg extensions and did 50 crunches between each set

Stack x failure (didn't count) x 3 sets

Finished off with 10mins sprints on bike.

Sat on the toilet before to have a cr4p and struggled to get off!


----------



## tonyc74

@liam0810 are you still working with Scott or having a little siesta?

Out of interest how many weeks did you hardcore diet for for the show and what was the main difference when you weren't quite on plan if you know what I mean?

I've got 5 months left so I think in another month all the little extras will be dropped!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> @liam0810 are you still working with Scott or having a little siesta?
> 
> Out of interest how many weeks did you hardcore diet for for the show and what was the main difference when you weren't quite on plan if you know what I mean?
> 
> I've got 5 months left so I think in another month all the little extras will be dropped!


I've sorted diet out myself for last few weeks but Scotts gave me a few workouts when i've asked him. Once back from holiday we are gonna sort a new plan out to get some size on me. That will start on Auigust 10th, day after the last wedding!

I did just under 12 weeks mate. Do you mean if i was behind in condition? TBH I never was and was actually coming in too quick so cals were upped at one point and cardio cut back. But then when i decided to do classics it got hard and had to do i think just over 3 weeks of deplete which was just protein! That was hard, very very hard. the other 9 weeks were easy enough.

Yeah give yourself 16 weeks as thats what Bad Alan did and he came in perfect. I only needed 12 as i've got a fast metabolism and we knew i'd come in that time.

which show you doing mate?


----------



## C.Hill

liam0810 said:


> Legs have been destroyed!
> 
> Seated leg curls 5x5
> 
> 80 x 5
> 
> 90 x 5
> 
> Stack x 5
> 
> Squats on smith as rack was taken
> 
> 100 x 5
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> 150 x 5 did partials at end. 10 wide, 10 shoulder width, 10 close
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 200 x 20
> 
> 200 x 20
> 
> Threw up
> 
> 220 x 20
> 
> 220 x 20 with 12 partials
> 
> Duck press
> 
> 220 x 15 x 3
> 
> Leg extensions FST7
> 
> 65 x 10 x 7
> 
> Toe press
> 
> 140 x 15
> 
> 160 x 15
> 
> 180 x 12
> 
> 200 x 10
> 
> 220 x 9
> 
> Tried to do lunges with 28kg DB's but couldn't even manage 1st lunge! So dropped to 10kg plates and did
> 
> 3 x 18
> 
> Was dizzy and made it just in time to the toilet to throw up again. Was gonna go home but thought fcuk it and went back in and did
> 
> Partials heavy leg extensions and did 50 crunches between each set
> 
> Stack x failure (didn't count) x 3 sets
> 
> Finished off with 10mins sprints on bike.
> 
> Sat on the toilet before to have a cr4p and struggled to get off!


Sounds a beastly session! Props for carrying on after throwing up twice! I'm out as soon as that happens lol


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Sounds a beastly session! Props for carrying on after throwing up twice! I'm out as soon as that happens lol


lol why????? Last time i was sick doing legs into my hand, was in the middle of a set so put the sick in my hoodie pocket and carried on lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> lol why????? Last time i was sick doing legs into my hand, was in the middle of a set so put the sick in my hoodie pocket and carried on lol.


Love that fuvk wasting a set


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Love that fuvk wasting a set


Exactly, it was the heavy set i worked up to, if i fcuked that up then the whole workout was a waste and all the buildup sets were pointless.


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Sounds a beastly session! Props for carrying on after throwing up twice! I'm out as soon as that happens lol


Mate i always feel like i've not hit legs hard enough if i'm not either close to passing out or being sick! ha


----------



## Queenie

So it looks like I'm up Manchester way....

...on the weekend where you'll all be at the Brit Finals!!!!

Gutted!

But if you could recommend any good but cheap hotels in the Stockport area, i'd be very grateful


----------



## C.Hill

liam0810 said:


> Mate i always feel like i've not hit legs hard enough if i'm not either close to passing out or being sick! ha


Oh don't get me wrong leg training always leaves me like that, but after throwing up I can't carry on, feel so weak and shaky it's horrible lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Hello darling! How the hell are you?! And cheers for the congrats! I got there in the end, so the big pain in the a$$ I had that weekend was worth it haha! Are you back now or is it gonna take you a good 4 months to reply to this?


im good ta! week off and loving it  hahaha well im glad the pain paid off you deserve it. im going to try and keep popping in now. although i haven't been to the gym lol. should be soon though the other half is now getting on my back to go so soon enough he will make time for me to go if that makes sense! its been a choice of going at half 5 in the morning or 9 at night and as much as I've wanted to go i just ain't no superwoman lol. so cmon fill me in with what I've missed!!!


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Oh don't get me wrong leg training always leaves me like that, but after throwing up I can't carry on, feel so weak and shaky it's horrible lol


Well you know what you need to do, MTFU!! Haha


----------



## C.Hill

liam0810 said:


> Well you know what you need to do, MTFU!! Haha


Lmao ill try next session!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> im good ta! week off and loving it  hahaha well im glad the pain paid off you deserve it. im going to try and keep popping in now. although i haven't been to the gym lol. should be soon though the other half is now getting on my back to go so soon enough he will make time for me to go if that makes sense! its been a choice of going at half 5 in the morning or 9 at night and as much as I've wanted to go i just ain't no superwoman lol. so cmon fill me in with what I've missed!!!


So it's now your fella having a go at you not training? It was other way round at the start! Does that mean you've let yourself go Kayleigh? You're not a chunk are you now?!

How depressing it is with me you've not missed much, last few months have all been about the show and nothing else, few girls here and there but nothing important. Oh and big news on here was that LXM got sex!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> So it looks like I'm up Manchester way....
> 
> ...on the weekend where you'll all be at the Brit Finals!!!!
> 
> Gutted!
> 
> But if you could recommend any good but cheap hotels in the Stockport area, i'd be very grateful


In October? I might not be at the Brits yet I might be on another stag do!

What you up here for?

Ill have a look hotels in Stockport, it's other side of Manc from me but know t well enough


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> In October? I might not be at the Brits yet I might be on another stag do!
> 
> What you up here for?
> 
> Ill have a look hotels in Stockport, it's other side of Manc from me but know t well enough


I'm doing a two day course. Only just found out today.

That would be fab if u could. Thank u.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I'm doing a two day course. Only just found out today.
> 
> That would be fab if u could. Thank u.


Try Bredbury hall. It's good enough and also has a nightclub so you could go on the pull ha


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Try Bredbury hall. It's good enough and also has a nightclub so you could go on the pull ha


Errr... yeah that won't happen. I'll most likely be studying in the evening as ill have an exam on day two lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... yeah that won't happen. I'll most likely be studying in the evening as ill have an exam on day two lol


Then celebratory drinks!?!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Then celebratory drinks!?!


Queenie and her fat bum do not go out on the pull even if its celebratory lol


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Queenie and her fat bum do not go out on the pull even if its celebratory lol


Got 3 months till it. Fat bum will be gone! You'll love a night out in Bredbury hall or go to the local club my mate Tank is head doorman


----------



## liam0810

Just nipped haircut then off to train back and biceps in he sweatbox that is Beefit. Big Lee who runs the gym text me saying he wants to display my pics and trophy from the show as he's proud of what I did. He said he'll give me any tub of protein for free as well which is really good of him. Need to get pics printed off in good quality and drop trophy off.

Tonight is gonna be a killer in the heat but I'll love it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Just nipped haircut then off to train back and biceps in he sweatbox that is Beefit. Big Lee who runs the gym text me saying he wants to display my pics and trophy from the show as he's proud of what I did. He said he'll give me any tub of protein for free as well which is really good of him. Need to get pics printed off in good quality and drop trophy off.
> 
> Tonight is gonna be a killer in the heat but I'll love it!


Thats brilliant mate. The gym i go to has loads of trophys and pics from people that go like british bench press record holder bas barraclough and kizzy vaines who does the olympia. Will be awesome seeing yourself on pics when you go to train!! I wander if the gym will want to display my last place medal when i compete lmao.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats brilliant mate. The gym i go to has loads of trophys and pics from people that go like british bench press record holder bas barraclough and kizzy vaines who does the olympia. Will be awesome seeing yourself on pics when you go to train!! I wander if the gym will want to display my last place medal when i compete lmao.


I know mate was made up! There's about 5 or 6 who have won in our gym as its only been open a few years plus it's not a gym full of bodybuilder. Hoping it does start once Lee starts promoting and advertising it. Shaun Tavernier might be coming which would be great.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I know mate was made up! There's about 5 or 6 who have won in our gym as its only been open a few years plus it's not a gym full of bodybuilder. Hoping it does start once Lee starts promoting and advertising it. Shaun Tavernier might be coming which would be great.


Wow, you must get pics of you and him!! Will have to crouch down the guy is tiny in height!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow, you must get pics of you and him!! Will have to crouch down the guy is tiny in height!


I've seen him a few times mate as he has a supp shop in bolton. He's tiny but last time he was a right chunk and looked like a bowling ball! He trains at Total Fitness but spoke to Lee about starting at our place. Would be great if he did! But could be all talk


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I've seen him a few times mate as he has a supp shop in bolton. He's tiny but last time he was a right chunk and looked like a bowling ball! He trains at Total Fitness but spoke to Lee about starting at our place. Would be great if he did! But could be all talk


Remember seeing him at brits walking round not competing, he looked exactly the way you described, not a great off season look.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> So it's now your fella having a go at you not training? It was other way round at the start! Does that mean you've let yourself go Kayleigh? You're not a chunk are you now?!
> 
> How depressing it is with me you've not missed much, last few months have all been about the show and nothing else, few girls here and there but nothing important. Oh and big news on here was that LXM got sex!


hahaha he likes my legs and has noticed I've lost muscle on them. which is good because before when he said he would help me to go it was for me so him making time didn't happen, but now he wants me to go for him so its a different ball game! most girls would be fuming their bf telling them to go but im happy with that! goes in my favour  he still won't train his legs tho the div lol although he's looking very fit now thanks to me feeding him chicken! lol. no no important not a chunk! still eating well still 7stone and still somehow have visible abs some days!? how I've managed that i duno lol. oh finally got started on the jabbatan u gave me this week too, no sides from that batch thank god!

oh wow few girls here and there... that don't sound too exciting lol oh wellholiday soon make sure you take plenty protection!

lxm had sex? where on earth is the thread with this breaking news!!?!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> hahaha he likes my legs and has noticed I've lost muscle on them. which is good because before when he said he would help me to go it was for me so him making time didn't happen, but now he wants me to go for him so its a different ball game! most girls would be fuming their bf telling them to go but im happy with that! goes in my favour  he still won't train his legs tho the div lol although he's looking very fit now thanks to me feeding him chicken! lol. no no important not a chunk! still eating well still 7stone and still somehow have visible abs some days!? how I've managed that i duno lol. oh finally got started on the jabbatan u gave me this week too, no sides from that batch thank god!
> 
> oh wow few girls here and there... that don't sound too exciting lol oh wellholiday soon make sure you take plenty protection!
> 
> lxm had sex? where on earth is the thread with this breaking news!!?!


So he wants you to get better for him and you're fine with that? Haha!

He still talking too much? And get him squatting!

You've got good genetics you little freak haha!

Yeah only a few and as usual a few ended up batsh1t crazy or getting too serious too quick! Went back on POF last week as well so starting to pest again. Off there though I've made two really good mates which is a good thing from it! One is a girl who damaged my throat from strangling me too hard during sex, but now we are good mates and talk daily and another is a girl from Wakefield who I get on so well with but nothing between us. Actually she's in magaluf when I'm there and I'm trying to convince her that me and her will ruin some girl together haha! Oh and don't worry about the protection I'm double bagging over there and then bleaching it afterwards just to make sure!

Yep he did! He's a ladies man now! @lxm tell Kay how you are now a sexual deviant! The L Man is a waste of time though, couldn't bang a door that one!

Glad you're doing well anyway darling as I know how hard last year or so has been. Seem to of found a good man and you genuinely seem happy. Hope Jack's good to. Oh and do you hear how Bella is doing? Lola has got FAT!!! Had her spaid and weight has piled on. She's only on 2 small meals a day so defo thyroid problem. Getting it checked next week. Then she's going on clen and T3! Look at the size of her!


----------



## liam0810

Last fasted cardio session done before Maga. This time tomorrow ill be on the plane praying it won't crash and praying I won't die over there!

Got sh1t loads to get done today as left everything last minute, plus busy a$$ day in work.

Tonight is push session so gonna hammer it for an hour and destroy myself!

Condition is decent enough, good enough for holiday anyway! I'd say I'm looking forward to chilling out for a few days but think its gonna be anything but chilling out!

I've already text 4 different girls to come look after me on Monday when I'm back and suffering from the horrors! Just gotta think which will look after me the best now and text her Monday!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Last fasted cardio session done before Maga. This time tomorrow ill be on the plane praying it won't crash and praying I won't die over there!
> 
> Got sh1t loads to get done today as left everything last minute, plus busy a$$ day in work.
> 
> Tonight is push session so gonna hammer it for an hour and destroy myself!
> 
> Condition is decent enough, good enough for holiday anyway! I'd say I'm looking forward to chilling out for a few days but think its gonna be anything but chilling out!
> 
> I've already text 4 different girls to come look after me on Monday when I'm back and suffering from the horrors! Just gotta think which will look after me the best now and text her Monday!


invite all 4 round and then make them compete in grape feeding -

the most elegant and sexy grape placed into your mouth wins.

but then give a runner up prize for a second woman to be allowed to stay to participate in manditory house cleaning, ball sucking and lola petting.

steal the purses of the two losers and send them on there way

obv


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> invite all 4 round and then make them compete in grape feeding -
> 
> the most elegant and sexy grape placed into your mouth wins.
> 
> but then give a runner up prize for a second woman to be allowed to stay to participate in manditory house cleaning, ball sucking and lola petting.
> 
> steal the purses of the two losers and send them on there way
> 
> obv


Each has their plus points. One is decent looking but text last night saying she gives great head, so she's in the running.

Another is a lap dancer and is cute, but think could get clingy.

Other I've banged a few times before so know what to expect.

And the 4th is probably a 6 but will defo do a good job in looking after me.

The house cleaning idea is great idea! Actually my mate is round tonight so might ask her to clean the house as well as shave my back!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Each has their plus points. One is decent looking but text last night saying she gives great head, so she's in the running.
> 
> Another is a lap dancer and is cute, but think could get clingy.
> 
> Other I've banged a few times before so know what to expect.
> 
> And the 4th is probably a 6 but will defo do a good job in looking after me.
> 
> The house cleaning idea is great idea! Actually my mate is round tonight so might ask her to clean the house as well as shave my back!


get rid of number 3 and number 4.

its between number 1 and 2

number 2 being a lap dancer loses points for me as chances are she will be rotting from the vagina outwards and or have a vagina like vegetable patch

id go with number 1 as decent head can be hard to come by nowadays! (none of this my daddy caused me trauma as a child ramming his pecker down me during feeding time pfft)


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> I've sorted diet out myself for last few weeks but Scotts gave me a few workouts when i've asked him. Once back from holiday we are gonna sort a new plan out to get some size on me. That will start on Auigust 10th, day after the last wedding!
> 
> I did just under 12 weeks mate. Do you mean if i was behind in condition? TBH I never was and was actually coming in too quick so cals were upped at one point and cardio cut back. But then when i decided to do classics it got hard and had to do i think just over 3 weeks of deplete which was just protein! That was hard, very very hard. the other 9 weeks were easy enough.
> 
> Yeah give yourself 16 weeks as thats what Bad Alan did and he came in perfect. I only needed 12 as i've got a fast metabolism and we knew i'd come in that time.
> 
> which show you doing mate?


im doing the miami pro so i dont have to be ripped as in bb ripped but there are some very good physiques that compete, look up james alexander ellis and adam parr who have won if before...

Im still having the odd cappuccino etc but ill cut that out next month and just stick to black coffees would rather come in early and then relax if anything 

Managed to get a normal job now so that wil take the heat off a bit after 10 months living on my wits its a massive relief!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> get rid of number 3 and number 4.
> 
> its between number 1 and 2
> 
> number 2 being a lap dancer loses points for me as chances are she will be rotting from the vagina outwards and or have a vagina like vegetable patch
> 
> id go with number 1 as decent head can be hard to come by nowadays! (none of this my daddy caused me trauma as a child ramming his pecker down me during feeding time pfft)


yeah i'm thinking that, 3 & 4 can be kept for another day. Yeah 1 is an option but think could actually be all talk. Although she is half swedish and half portugese and says she can make proper piri piri sauce and you know i love my nandos!

Being fair on lappie i've slept with about 4 or 5 over the past 9 or 10 months and they've never been battered really!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> im doing the miami pro so i dont have to be ripped as in bb ripped but there are some very good physiques that compete, look up james alexander ellis and adam parr who have won if before...
> 
> Im still having the odd cappuccino etc but ill cut that out next month and just stick to black coffees would rather come in early and then relax if anything
> 
> Managed to get a normal job now so that wil take the heat off a bit after 10 months living on my wits its a massive relief!


Yeah i've seen Adam Parr before and he's in good nick. the lad who won the overall at my show did physique last year and did o90's this year. Only 91Kg but looked really good. Think he'll do well as good looking lad as well and already sponsored by USN or BSN can't remember which one.

Always better to come in early if you can and coast in. What dates the show?


----------



## liam0810

I've been tescos and stocked up on biscuits and chocolate for monday and tuesday so i can well and truly get rid of the cravings! i need to! Then i'll hopefully find diet easier! Picked up my money before, got some bits for fancy dress but forgot a wig so will try and get one there. Gym at 5.30 to smash shoulders/chest/tris. thinking of the following workout:

Incline Smith 20,15,10.6 double dropset

Shoulder press to nose 15,10,8,6 partials

Incline flyes 20,20,15,15

Seated delts run the rack

seated hammer press superset with pec dec 3 sets

heavy partial laterals supersert with face pulls

Dips with pause at bottom and half way

Rope pulldowns superset with close hand pushups

Shrugs 100 reps as quick as i can

That should well and truly fcuk me up especially in this heat!


----------



## Sharpy76

Have a cracking time @liam0810, don't forget what Uncle Sharpy always says.....STRAP UP!!!! 

I wanna see loads of drunken pics when you get back too!


----------



## CJ

Having a great time bud..lots of pics for the journal please


----------



## Bad Alan

Get that first one under you're belt night one mate, even if she's a 4!

Other than that make sure to get you're free "health" check before you come back


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and lay off the ice cream fatty !


----------



## liam0810

Cheers @Sharpy76 @CJ and @Bad Alan. I'm hoping it'll be a good laugh!

And sharpy, strap up? I don't know about you but I'm not into strap ons!

William I'm gonna behave with the ice cream and ill be wearing a condom on all fingers and widge at all times! Although I can see this being a dry weekend!


----------



## liam0810

We are all at the airport, had a vodka and took a d hacks so am buzzing haha! Can't wait now to get there!

Upto now not seen one decent bird so am hoping they're hiding from us or else ill he riding a fatty!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> We are all at the airport, had a vodka and took a d hacks so am buzzing haha! Can't wait now to get there!
> 
> Upto now not seen one decent bird so am hoping they're hiding from us or else ill he riding a fatty!


Bàstard!

:lol:

Have a good one mate :beer:


----------



## Queenie

Have a fab time in maga!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i've seen Adam Parr before and he's in good nick. the lad who won the overall at my show did physique last year and did o90's this year. Only 91Kg but looked really good. Think he'll do well as good looking lad as well and already sponsored by USN or BSN can't remember which one.
> 
> Always better to come in early if you can and coast in. What dates the show?


24th november sh1tting it ha ha its sold out so will be packed im not bothered where i finish to be honest its just to get myself in really good shape and then at least ive done it!

have a good weekend place will be rammed with spotty faced fat girls from Wigan ready to suck nobs ha ha !


----------



## JANIKvonD

i shouldnt have came in here! i've to wait until Oct before i get away :crying: have a good 1 mate


----------



## liam0810

Grear view from room! Seen some decent birds to!

Half cut as been on it since 5am haha!


----------



## RACK

FAWK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

So I'm home from Magaluf and where do I start! I've pretty not stopped caning it till 3am this morning. Had probably 8 hours sleep, more booze and other substances to last me a life time and I well an truly loved it! But now I can't wait to get back on clean food, never see a class A again and get back to the gym!!!

Never had as much attention but all off young lads! Especially when I was dressed as Ulitmate Warrior (pic coming soon), but after a while it got tiresome. When dressed up I must of been stopped 100 times to have pics taken with me, which is a huge compliment but it meant I kept losing my mates. It was also quite embarrassing after a while to and my mates said I should of just started to tell them all to fcuk off, but I couldn't do that as all most wanted to do was compliment me and ask advice so would of been a bit sh1t of me to be rude or nasty to them.

All of us realised that by the end of the holiday that we are all a little too old now for magaluf, as everyone was 18 and the lads hasn't seen a proper meal between them or a dumbbell!

Some gorgeous girls over there but very young. After some of the stuff I heard, my daughter will never be able to go there! I met a few girls including a Transylvanian tattooed lapdancer who was called the maddest lappie in Mallorca! She came upto me at the pool yesterday and told me to meet her at 6am at her apartment. Unfortunately we were getting picked up at 8am so had to pack. Plus I took an amazing pill just after breakfast yesterday and started coming down at about 8pm. By midnight all I wanted was my mum so id of probably just started crying on her!

Also should of met a Irish girl on the Saturday night at 4am but instead I went for ice cream and a kebab hahaha!

It was the blow out that I needed and think I deserved after the show and prep so don't feel bad about any of it. But gonna get up first thing tomorrow and back on that treadmill. Carbs will be kept very low next couple weeks as need to make sure I fit in my suits for the weddings coming up. Condition is still decent but holding water which ill drop in a week or so.

Tonight I've got my mate round later to cuddle me and tell me that's its all gonna be ok and have a dominos with her. Hopefully she'll feel that sorry for me she might take care of other needs to.

PCT starts Wednesday and my horn has just come back as was getting random hard ons all weekend! Hahaha!

Great time with some class mates and loved every single minute of it. I know I've got a few stories to tell but at moment can't remember them.

Oh and meant to take a diazepam this morning before we flew but dropped a D Hacks by mistake! So instead of being relaxed on he flight I was wizzing my t1ts off and then started getting the horrors half way through the flight!

I'm looking forward to speaking with @dutch_scott and sort out what I'm doing next. Time to get freaky big and win inter u90's next year!

Think ill close this journal once we've spoke and sorted out plans, as this has gone on for 18 months.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds fun.


----------



## Keeks

:lol: I found that I was a little too old last year in Magaluf, lots of kids there, Benidorm this year was just right though. :thumb:

Was Benji still there?


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: I found that I was a little too old last year in Magaluf, lots of kids there, Benidorm this year was just right though. :thumb:
> 
> Was Benji still there?


Benji got badly done in a few weeks ago. 10 lads jumped him and one stuck a bottle in his eye. He's lost sight in that eye but supposed to be back at The Red Lion in a few weeks


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Benji got badly done in a few weeks ago. 10 lads jumped him and one stuck a bottle in his eye. He's lost sight in that eye but supposed to be back at The Red Lion in a few weeks


No way, the b4stards!!!! (Excuse my language.) That's awful.


----------



## Fatboy80

Liam, that wasn't you banging L-mans bird in the hotel room next to his was it?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatboy80 said:


> Liam, that wasn't you banging L-mans bird in the hotel room next to his was it?


I hope so


----------



## Fatboy80

R0BLET said:


> I hope so


Ditto! That'd be ace.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatboy80 said:


> Ditto! That'd be ace.


Doubt he even went! Probably we to Charlie Chalks with his mum


----------



## RACK

You need to get to ibiza next time mate 

Sounds like you had a wild time though and defo what was needed


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> You need to get to ibiza next time mate
> 
> Sounds like you had a wild time though and defo what was needed


Mate I'm there in September! But the lad who's stag do has said we'll go for a spa weekend instead! Haha

Oh and if she's a 17yr old who stayed at mallorca rocks about 15 lads went through her yesterday! Dirty little scruff!'


----------



## Jay.32

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate I'm there in September! But the lad who's stag do has said we'll go for a spa weekend instead! Haha
> 
> Oh and if she's a 17yr old who stayed at mallorca rocks about 15 lads went through her yesterday! Dirty little scruff!'


Sloppy seconds to a whole new level :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

just to clerify....u didnt get you're end away?......not once?......nothing?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> just to clerify....u didnt get you're end away?......not once?......nothing?


the only time he got his willy wet, was in the pool


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> just to clerify....u didnt get you're end away?......not once?......nothing?


Nope! Everyone was 17 and 18. Had opportunities like I mentioned plus a few others but actually enjoyed having a laugh with my mates. Most of mine are all with WAGS so weren't on the hunt.

Got a date Wednesday lined up, Friday a mate round and a Frenchie up from London on Saturday so it's all ok!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol, glad it was a good 1 mate. 17 & 18 year olds.....i dont see the issue :lol:


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, glad it was a good 1 mate. 17 & 18 year olds.....i dont see the issue :lol:


Hahaha mate it was just hard even speaking to them coz they just annoyed the sh1t outta me. On the last day 3 girls moved in the room next to us so was in their room within an hour as one was gorgeous! Got her number so that was a result. But the rest in our hotel were so so young. The lads all looked like joey Essex or Justin bieber and the birds loved it. Whereas I'm roided up bodybuilder, don't think I was their type!

Just on the couch and had a salmon salad which was lovely. We ate some nice food there, not just sh1t but had been gagging for a decent salad.

Oh and just remembered I made some lad strip b0llock naked coz he had a go on the punch machine my cousin was fcuking about on, so told him he owed him a euro. The lad said he didn't have it so made him strip b0llock naked to prove it haha!


----------



## tonyc74

LOL i remember a similar holiday i went on to Kos about 10 years ago, my mate didnt pull in ten days out of sheer desperation he managed to talk a girl into giving him a hand job on our balcony but he was in a foul mood till then haha

I couldnt handle a night in those sort of places now tbh !


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> LOL i remember a similar holiday i went on to Kos about 10 years ago, my mate didnt pull in ten days out of sheer desperation he managed to talk a girl into giving him a hand job on our balcony but he was in a foul mood till then haha
> 
> I couldnt handle a night in those sort of places now tbh !


Honestly you all know from this journal I'm a horny little sh1t but on holiday I wasn't bothered at all about trying to bang everything that moves. I actually think I might be growing up a little bit.

But I tell you what yesterday around the pool at Mallorca rocks was class. Was Kiss FM beach party and was amazing. There was only me and another mate who was there all day as the rest were all broken and in bed or moping somewhere.

Have no idea how I did it as was first on it and last in every night! Got 10 days to recover then I got Dublin!


----------



## liam0810

Just remembered this Swedish bird in the place we'd go for breakfast. I swear to god she was the most beautiful girl I've ever seen in my life and could tell she was one of them who didn't know it.

I literally would kill my dog Lola and beat my mum to death with her corpse just to sniff this girls fart.

I didn't even wanna bang her as she was too perfect to defile. I just wanted to write her a poem


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Haha mate it did. This lad came upto me telling me and told me which room but I just was disgusted more than wanted to bang her. 5 years ago I'd been round there straight away and balls deep within seconds ha!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Just remembered this Swedish bird in the place we'd go for breakfast. I swear to god she was the most beautiful girl I've ever seen in my life and could tell she was one of them who didn't know it.
> 
> I literally would kill my dog Lola and beat my mum to death with her corpse just to sniff this girls fart.
> 
> I didn't even wanna bang her as she was too perfect to defile. I just wanted to write her a poem


ha ha by the sounds of it you werent good enough to clean her ****hole!

still yo have a summer of filth in the uk to look forward to, ill be moving house and working lol!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Just remembered this Swedish bird in the place we'd go for breakfast. I swear to god she was the most beautiful girl I've ever seen in my life and could tell she was one of them who didn't know it.
> 
> I literally would kill my dog Lola and beat my mum to death with her corpse just to sniff this girls fart.
> 
> I didn't even wanna bang her as she was too perfect to defile. I just wanted to write her a poem


 PCT started when.......


----------



## liam0810

@tonyc74 yeah ill be right regarding girls.

@robLET you Cnut! It starts tomoz! Imagine the sh1t I'm gonna be coming out with in a couple.

Just spoke with Scott who's in A&E with a suspected bicep tear the poor little fella. We've decided that skinny and joey essex look is the new way forward so I'm going on the old Team Alpha Concentration Camp look and growing a quiff haha


----------



## tonyc74

ha ha we will expect to see aids face update pictures regularly lol !


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> @tonyc74 yeah ill be right regarding girls.
> 
> @robLET you Cnut! It starts tomoz! Imagine the sh1t I'm gonna be coming out with in a couple.
> 
> Just spoke with Scott who's in A&E with a suspected bicep tear the poor little fella. We've decided that skinny and joey essex look is the new way forward so I'm going on the old Team Alpha Concentration Camp look and growing a quiff haha


Hopefully you'll think before your speak or write 

Bicep tear! Ouch. Too much angry wànking I bet :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Glad you had a good time mate!

Sounds like you were off your tits the whole time to worry about girls lol!

Can't beat a bit of randy mandy jaw swinging:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Glad you had a good time mate!
> 
> Sounds like you were off your tits the whole time to worry about girls lol!
> 
> Can't beat a bit of randy mandy jaw swinging:lol:


Haha yes mate I was off my tits! I'm not a big coke or pill kind of lad and very very rarely do it, nor drinker really, but wanted to have a blow out.

Best part of weekend was the fact I was with good mates and had a lad with them. Thats what I'd missed the last few months


----------



## liam0810

I'm just getting up this morning and I'm fcuked, like proper fcuked! Gotta go Glasgow now so leaving in 20mins but got my demolition contractor driving, so I'm gonna sleep as much as I can, which how I feel at the moment would be about 6 weeks if it was possible!

Weighed myself yesterday and after the weekend of booze and then food binge yesterday I've put on 3.5kg. Not too bad I suppose. Still veins in legs, obliques and feathering in my triceps so think most will be water. Water is upped now next few days, so is vit c and dandelion root. Fasted cardio will start again tomorrow and carbs will be kept low.

Had a good chat with Scott last night mainly about other stuff but a little about gym. He's working on my plan now as he's said it's very important from tomorrow for diet and draining to be spot on due to me starting PCT. once plans are through ill start new journal and go into full details of what we are doing.

Now I need to get dressed and get to Glasgow. Is deep fried mars bar and acceptable PWO meal? Haha


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> @tonyc74 yeah ill be right regarding girls.
> 
> @robLET you Cnut! It starts tomoz! Imagine the sh1t I'm gonna be coming out with in a couple.
> 
> Just spoke with Scott who's in A&E with a suspected bicep tear the poor little fella. We've decided that skinny and joey essex look is the new way forward so I'm going on the old *Team Alpha Concentration Camp look *and growing a quiff haha


Best look EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Good to see you ripped it up over there.

I need a good blow out.


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Good to see you ripped it up over there.
> 
> I need a good blow out.


I did mate!

Sort one out and get it outta your system!

Oh and here's the warrior outfit. Wish the lighting was better as I look bloated and outta shape!


----------



## CJ

Lmfao..thats brilliant


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I did mate!
> 
> Sort one out and get it outta your system!
> 
> Oh and here's the warrior outfit. Wish the lighting was better as I look bloated and outta shape!


That is ****ing ace haha, you're wearing the glaze aren't you !?!

There is no wonder people were stopping you for pics tbf good outfit and you're not in half bad shape 

Turned into a proper girl with this "oh I'm bloated and holding water" nonsense though Liam you poooof! Man up


----------



## Suprakill4

fcuking hell your a walking pair of traps!!!!!! Jesus, up to your ears. Lol at being oiled up.


----------



## RACK

Mate that outfit is sheer awesome!!!


----------



## RFC52

liam0810 said:


> I'm just getting up this morning and I'm fcuked, like proper fcuked! Gotta go Glasgow now so leaving in 20mins but got my demolition contractor driving, so I'm gonna sleep as much as I can, which how I feel at the moment would be about 6 weeks if it was possible!
> 
> Weighed myself yesterday and after the weekend of booze and then food binge yesterday I've put on 3.5kg. Not too bad I suppose. Still veins in legs, obliques and feathering in my triceps so think most will be water. Water is upped now next few days, so is vit c and dandelion root. Fasted cardio will start again tomorrow and carbs will be kept low.
> 
> Had a good chat with Scott last night mainly about other stuff but a little about gym. He's working on my plan now as he's said it's very important from tomorrow for diet and draining to be spot on due to me starting PCT. once plans are through ill start new journal and go into full details of what we are doing.
> 
> Now I need to get dressed and get to Glasgow. Is deep fried mars bar and acceptable PWO meal? Haha


How long are you up here for mate?


----------



## liam0810

RFC52 said:


> How long are you up here for mate?


Only went to look at a job mate so basically 2 hours then back!

@Suprakill4 - traps can always be bigger! Haha!

@Bad Alan - it's not glaze although was gonna bring it. It's my factor 2 tanning oil hahaha!

@RACK and @CJ cheers lads. It went down a treat, but unfortunately more with lads then girls!

So I've just got back from Glasgow, slept most of the way so gonna nip gym and do back & biceps. Am still so tired but wanna get back into the routine as quick as possible. Don't think it will be a record breaking session but ill so what I can and at least sweat some of the sh1t outta me!


----------



## RFC52

liam0810 said:


> Only went to look at a job mate so basically 2 hours then back!
> 
> So I've just got back from Glasgow, slept most of the way so gonna nip gym and do back & biceps. Am still so tired but wanna get back into the routine as quick as possible. Don't think it will be a record breaking session but ill so what I can and at least sweat some of the sh1t outta me!


Ah ok, where was the job? Better not be the one that's causing my road to be a right pain in the ****! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

RFC52 said:


> Ah ok, where was the job? Better not be the one that's causing my road to be a right pain in the ****! :lol:


It was on Baird St pal and nope it's a warehouse that needs stripping out, so you can't blame me haha!

Anyway session was ok. Did back and was

Plate loaded Seated rows

30kg a side x 20

50 x 15

70 x 12

80 x 8 triple dropsets down to 20

Wide grip pull downs 2 second hold at peak contraction

80 x 10 x 3 with a few partials on last set

Cable pullovers superset with face pulls

20 x 20/20

25 x 18/22

30 x 15/20

Wide grip rows

60 x 12 x 2

Was done after this, was sweating so badly!! Jumped on treadmill and did 25mins.

Diet today has been the following:

1 TPW flapjack bar

Low carb brekkie - 2 bacon, 1 sausage. 2 eggs scrambled, mushrooms

2 scoops blueberry smoothie TpW whey - amazing stuff this

200g x lean beef mince with broocilli, mushrooms and onion x 2 meals

Trained the 70g oats and 60g whey

200g lean beef mince again

Just had 200g chicken with 4 egg whites

So carbs have been kept low as wanna drop the water retention. Diet will be same apart from breakfast which will be 6 eggs and 100g oats, 50g whey. Low carb brekkie will be changed for chicken and salad and PWO carbs will be something else


----------



## liam0810

Trained chest tonight and strength was pathetic so proper p1ssed off with myself.

Flat bb press

80 x 15

100 x 12

120 x 6

140 x 3 fail! So did super slow negatives - p1ssed off!

100 x 10

60 x 25 hold at bottom, rest paused

30 degree, 15 degree, flat DB flyes

20 x 12, 12, 9

24 x 10,10, 7

30 x 8,6,7

Very poor!

Seated press

55 x 10

70 x 6

80 x 6 triple drop set to 20kg

Cables

12.5 x 20,15,12

Poor session as chest is a strong part for me. Still suffering from caning it I think.

Finished with 30mins treadmill. Didn't manage to get up this morning but will no matter what tomorrow!

Scott is sending new plans through which will start next week and so will the new journal.


----------



## liam0810

Diet today has been

Meal 1: 100g oats with 2tbsp highlights, 4 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled, 2 scoops whey

Meal 2: 200g chicken with salad and low fat French dressing

Meal 3: 250g mince with mushrooms, broocilli and onions

Meal 4: 2 scoops whey & 200g chicken

PWO: 2 scoops whey, 75g Cheerios, 150ml skimmed milk

Meal 6: 4 whole eggs, 2 egg omelette with garlic mushrooms and 200g chicken

Meal 7: 50g nuts, 1 scoop whey


----------



## Suprakill4

How's Scott's arm?


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Diet today has been
> 
> Meal 1: 100g oats with 2tbsp highlights, 4 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled, 2 scoops whey
> 
> Meal 2: 200g chicken with salad and low fat French dressing
> 
> Meal 3: 250g mince with mushrooms, broocilli and onions
> 
> Meal 4: 2 scoops whey & 200g chicken
> 
> PWO: 2 scoops whey, 75g Cheerios, 150ml skimmed milk
> 
> Meal 6: 4 whole eggs, 2 egg omelette with garlic mushrooms and 200g chicken
> 
> Meal 7: 50g nuts, 1 scoop whey


What's highlights? Love the outfit haha amazing


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> How's Scott's arm?


He's booked in for surgery next Wednesday. It's a tear in the middle of the bicep so not as bad as if near forearm or shoulder but still bad. He thinks he'll recover quickly though.

@Sambuca it's cadburys highlights mate. How was Thailand?


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> He's booked in for surgery next Wednesday. It's a tear in the middle of the bicep so not as bad as if near forearm or shoulder but still bad. He thinks he'll recover quickly though.
> 
> @Sambuca it's cadburys highlights mate. How was Thailand?


Ah lol

It was good. It's not a holiday destination if u want quiet and relaxation. It's pure chaos lol

Amazing place and friendly people. Weather was good too!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ouch!?!! How'd he do that. It won't make it look different will it? I always associate muscle tears with them looking wierd after but think that's full detachments from the bone.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Ah lol
> 
> It was good. It's not a holiday destination if u want quiet and relaxation. It's pure chaos lol
> 
> Amazing place and friendly people. Weather was good too!


Where was best place you went mate?

I really really want to go but don't think gonna be able to till nxt year


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Ouch!?!! How'd he do that. It won't make it look different will it? I always associate muscle tears with them looking wierd after but think that's full detachments from the bone.


He did it doing heavy weighted pull ups. Said he was putting more weight on and was easy and did 50kg easily so thought fcuk it and went upto 80 for full reps or partials and felt it go. He's upbeat though but seems to had quite a few injuries recently. I'm lucky never had a serious injury and hopefully that carries on.

You had any tears mate?

There's a bloke in my gym, Tank, who had a full tear on his bicep and is missing a big chunk of his bicep. Not stopped his strength though. He's an absolute beast! He benched 5 plates a side last week, incline, for 12!


----------



## liam0810

I've got my a$$ up for cardio but fcuk me it was hard! I dropped a diazepam at about 1am coz couldn't sleep coz of the heat. Big mistake! I'm like a zombie!


----------



## Suprakill4

Gutted.

Yes mate I tore my squad this year and was pretty bad. It somehow bled into the muscle and the quad just ballooned up and ended up being infected wasnt even a bad tear either.


----------



## Suprakill4

Can see the one on the right in the pic. Was actually black and blue but didnt show on the pic. Hurt alot!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> View attachment 129309
> 
> 
> Can see the one on the right in the pic. Was actually black and blue but didnt show on the pic. Hurt alot!


Oh yeah i remember that. You didn't' need surgery did you?


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> View attachment 129309
> 
> 
> Can see the one on the right in the pic. Was actually black and blue but didnt show on the pic. Hurt alot!


clean that bedroom..


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Oh yeah i remember that. You didn't' need surgery did you?


No mate thankfully!!! Me and Scott detest each other but hope he recovers ok. Wouldnt wish that on anyone into fitness and training.



Jay.32 said:


> clean that bedroom..


It was when me and missus had split and was living out of black bin bags at my mums lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover

liam0810 said:


> Diet today has been
> 
> Meal 1: 100g oats with 2tbsp highlights, 4 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled, 2 scoops whey
> 
> Meal 2: 200g chicken with salad and low fat French dressing
> 
> Meal 3: 250g mince with mushrooms, broocilli and onions
> 
> Meal 4: 2 scoops whey & 200g chicken
> 
> PWO: 2 scoops whey, 75g Cheerios, 150ml skimmed milk
> 
> Meal 6: 4 whole eggs, 2 egg omelette with garlic mushrooms and 200g chicken
> 
> Meal 7: 50g nuts, 1 scoop whey


Whats the macro's on that mate? Carbs seem low for bulking (all be it a lean one) or am I missing something?


----------



## RACK

I think he's keeping carbs a little low to counter the mega maga weekend mate


----------



## liam0810

Ben_Dover said:


> Whats the macro's on that mate? Carbs seem low for bulking (all be it a lean one) or am I missing something?


I'm not bulking yet mate. I've got my cousins wedding on 3rd August where i'm best man and my mates wedding on 9th where i'm usher and we have had bespoke suits made by Jeff Banks for them. I got measured last week and was told "no fcuking growing or you won't fit the suits!" So i'm pretty much staying at maintenance levels at the moment.


----------



## Ben_Dover

liam0810 said:


> I'm not bulking yet mate. I've got my cousins wedding on 3rd August where i'm best man and my mates wedding on 9th where i'm usher and we have had bespoke suits made by Jeff Banks for them. I got measured last week and was told "no fcuking growing or you won't fit the suits!" So i'm pretty much staying at maintenance levels at the moment.


That explains that then


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'm not bulking yet mate. I've got my cousins wedding on 3rd August where i'm best man and my mates wedding on 9th where i'm usher and we have had bespoke suits made by Jeff Banks for them. I got measured last week and was told "no fcuking growing or you won't fit the suits!" So i'm pretty much staying at maintenance levels at the moment.


LOL, ive got a wedding soon, tried putting on my nice suit from 3 years ago, does it fcuk fit!! lol. I cant even get a leg into it so having to spend on a bl00dy new one. Sounds a stupid question to me but can you rent suits? Sod paying over £100 just for one day, itll never be used again!!!

That avi pictures awesome mate, chest envy!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> No mate thankfully!!! Me and Scott detest each other but hope he recovers ok. Wouldnt wish that on anyone into fitness and training.
> 
> Yeah mate i'm same, I don't like @bad alan but wouldn't like him to get a bad injury. Maybe scabies or a STD but not a bad injury
> 
> It was when me and missus had split and was living out of black bin bags at my mums lol.


Don't worry about house being a mess mine seems to always be a mess even though i do clean. Its my kitchen that gets on my t1ts, i clean it every other day and it still looks filthy!



RACK said:


> I think he's keeping carbs a little low to counter the mega maga weekend mate


There is that as well as need to drop the water i've put on over there. I'm about 1.5KG from what i was before i went but to be honest i'm not too fussed as being that ripped now but just need to stay lean till the weddings. Plus with Dublin next weekend i'll be boozing and eating cr4p again. Also have a french girl up on saturday so will be eating out with her and she wants a proper french breakfast sunday morning which is croissants, pan au chocolat and all stuff like that!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, ive got a wedding soon, tried putting on my nice suit from 3 years ago, does it fcuk fit!! lol. I cant even get a leg into it so having to spend on a bl00dy new one. Sounds a stupid question to me but can you rent suits? Sod paying over £100 just for one day, itll never be used again!!!
> 
> That avi pictures awesome mate, chest envy!


Mate i've just done a thread about the suits i got as thought it might help everyone.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/233905-tailor-made-jeff-banks-suits.html

have a word with Gaz tell him Liam put you onto him and he might be able to help. He's a sound lad and has made a suit for Gary Lister, so if he can get one to fit him we all should be fine!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Don't worry about house being a mess mine seems to always be a mess even though i do clean. Its my kitchen that gets on my t1ts, i clean it every other day and it still looks filthy!
> 
> There is that as well as need to drop the water i've put on over there. I'm about 1.5KG from what i was before i went but to be honest i'm not too fussed as being that ripped now but just need to stay lean till the weddings. Plus with Dublin next weekend i'll be boozing and eating cr4p again. Also have a french girl up on saturday so will be eating out with her and she wants a proper french breakfast sunday morning which is croissants, pan au chocolat and all stuff like that!


ha ha you should treat her to some proper norther hospitality and have savaloy and chips for breakfast or last nights kebab!

actually that got me thinking about french toast made with cream and cinnamon and raisins damn! need to reign in my diet start a new job next month and move back to london so things should settle i hope!


----------



## Suprakill4

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha you should treat her to some proper norther hospitality and have savaloy and chips for breakfast or last nights kebab!
> 
> actually that got me thinking about french toast made with cream and cinnamon and raisins damn! need to reign in my diet start a new job next month and move back to london so things should settle i hope!


Thats my next cheat sorted!!!!!!!!!!! Fcuking love savaloys!!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha you should treat her to some proper norther hospitality and have savaloy and chips for breakfast or last nights kebab!
> 
> actually that got me thinking about french toast made with cream and cinnamon and raisins damn! need to reign in my diet start a new job next month and move back to london so things should settle i hope!


Savaloy? Thats not northern you southern fairy, she's get chips and gravy and a quick knee trembler behind the dutbin. thats northern haah!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Savaloy? Thats not northern you southern fairy, she's get chips and gravy and a quick knee trembler behind the dutbin. thats northern haah!


ha ha lol correct more battered sausage and a meat pie (meat can mean anything up north!) i am originally from a place near newcastle so i can take the p1ss out of northers its allowed!

ive learned from past mistakes never peak to early you don't want them getting used to any luxuries early on, can of warm carling and some pork scratchings will do!

or some black pudding, but your re the wrong colour for that ha ha !


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha lol correct more battered sausage and a meat pie (meat can mean anything up north!) i am originally from a place near newcastle so i can take the p1ss out of northers its allowed!
> 
> ive learned from past mistakes never peak to early you don't want them getting used to any luxuries early on, can of warm carling and some pork scratchings will do!
> 
> or some black pudding, but your re the wrong colour for that ha ha !


I've not seen her since December so its not gonna be a relationship so doesn't matter when i peak haha! Last time she got two pints of cider and a nandos and still ended up back at my hotel, so i think whatever she gets this weekend is a bonus haha!

And if i do 10mg of MT2 by Saturday i might have a black pudding haha!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> I've not seen her since December so its not gonna be a relationship so doesn't matter when i peak haha! Last time she got two pints of cider and a nandos and still ended up back at my hotel, so i think whatever she gets this weekend is a bonus haha!
> 
> And if i do 10mg of MT2 by Saturday i might have a black pudding haha!


lol i can tan in the shade on mt2...used to get called the greek fisherman in my last job even go tanned up on a 40 min lunch break!

i have a month of in between jobs but unfortunatey just no money to enjoy it properly!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> lol i can tan in the shade on mt2...used to get called the greek fisherman in my last job even go tanned up on a 40 min lunch break!
> 
> i have a month of in between jobs but unfortunatey just no money to enjoy it properly!


I'm same mate, i go brown very easy. 4 days in Magaluf and i've come back looking like Wesley Snipes love child!


----------



## liam0810

Gym done tonight and was delts. Not going into detail as cant be ****d ha!

New plans are through this weekend off @dutch_scott and will be adding size but staying as lean as I can without hindering gains.

Feel good at moment and plus its sunny so means girls are wearing less which I think should cheer most red blooded men. Unless its fat birds wearing less clothes then nobody needs to see that!

Got a little French friend up tomorrow for weekend so gonna enjoy that, diet will be relaxed and ill have what I fancy.

Oh and a couple pics of us as wrestlers. 1st one is about half of us and the other is me and my mate Paul who looked more like he was in the EDL hahaha


----------



## liam0810

Oh and my condition is pretty much like that at the moment after dropping the holiday water. I know a few like @Sharpy76 wanted to know my condition last week. I think for 4 weeks post show its not too bad


----------



## Sambuca

Looking bang on!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Gym done tonight and was delts. Not going into detail as cant be ****d ha!
> 
> New plans are through this weekend off @dutch_scott and will be adding size but staying as lean as I can without hindering gains.
> 
> Feel good at moment and plus its sunny so means girls are wearing less which I think should cheer most red blooded men. Unless its fat birds wearing less clothes then nobody needs to see that!
> 
> Got a little French friend up tomorrow for weekend so gonna enjoy that, diet will be relaxed and ill have what I fancy.
> 
> Oh and a couple pics of us as wrestlers. 1st one is about half of us and the other is me and my mate Paul who looked more like he was in the EDL hahaha
> 
> View attachment 129539
> 
> 
> View attachment 129540


You look great fella!!!

Bet it was a right good crack too!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> You look great fella!!!
> 
> Bet it was a right good crack too!


It was class mate!

And cheers pal and cheers @Sambuca! Next year I might be a little bulkier if I'm doing Leeds in September so ill go as Yokozuna haha


----------



## liam0810

Arms smashed and done fasted and was

Rev grip ez bar 5x10 with ten seconds rest

Then rope push downs 5x10 with ten seconds rest

(Literally ten seconds no longer so keep hold of bar!)

Preacher machine curls 3x12

Weighted dips 3x8 with 5 second negatives (elbows kept really close to body for tris)

Hammer alternate curls 3x8

Lying ez extensions 4x12-15 full stretch every rep

Then smash forearms with wrist curls.

Home, tpw oats and crisp bar and 2 scoops of whey. Now quick shower, wash my balls and go pick up my French friend for the weekend ans cause her some internal injuries!  

Should have plans through this weekend off the boss as well


----------



## liam0810

@Milky do me a favour and lock this mate. Gonna start a new journal. About time I think


----------



## Milky

As requested.


----------

